# NEU... MTB Treff in Böblingen !!! - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## cafescup (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir mussten feststellen, dass viele Biker oft allein durch den Wald ihre Runden drehen. Es ist auch schwierig sich einer Gruppe anzuschliessen, da die konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Unterschiede teilweise recht groß sind,
und manche sich dann nicht sicher sind ob sie mithalten können (bzw. das Tempo ihen zu langsam ist).

Aus diesem Grund haben wir beschlossen, einen lockeren  Treff in Böblingen zu organisieren bei dem jede(r) mitfahren kann der Lust und Laune hat.
Bei uns steht der Spass am Biken im Vordergrund.

Wir treffen uns Mittwochs für ca. 2 Stunden ab ca. 18:00 Uhr, und Samstags bzw. Sonntags nach Absprache.

Bei Interesse schau doch einfach mal auf unsere Hompage.


Gruß Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (21. Oktober 2010)

In der Galerie wurde gerade ein Thema bei 3700 Beiträgen und eins anderes bei ca. 3000 Beiträgen getrennt. Scheint also noch nicht so wirklich automatisiert zu sein. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja noch Seite 200


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> In der Galerie wurde gerade ein Thema bei 3700 Beiträgen und eins anderes bei ca. 3000 Beiträgen getrennt. Scheint also noch nicht so wirklich automatisiert zu sein. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja noch Seite 200


Wie geil. Kaum tippt man das ganze passierts auch schon 30 Sekunden später


----------



## cafescup (21. Oktober 2010)

Wein wir wurden geteilt.

Die Seite 200 hätten wir schon noch gerne erreicht.

Aber gut, nun denn wieder von vorn

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (21. Oktober 2010)

wenn wir uns anstrengen, dann schaffen wir das mit den 4000 Posts ganz schnell wieder!
Freitag fahren hört sich gut an.


----------



## la bourde (21. Oktober 2010)

17:00 scheint mir ein bisschen früh zu sein ...
Wohin wollt ihr fahren ?


----------



## carmin (21. Oktober 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Die Seite 200 hätten wir schon noch gerne erreicht.


Klick einfach hier und stell ein "5 Beiträge pro Seite anzeigen" -- dann hast Seite 200 schnell erreicht


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ab 18:30 ists halt dunkel, und im Wald noch früher 
Kommt also ganz drauf an ob ihr Nightride machen wollt oder nicht. Ich hab kein Problem damit morgen etwas früher von der Arbeit zu verschwinden und um 16:30 oder 17:00 zu starten. 

cafescup: Da der erste Post einfach von 2008 kopiert wurde: Würde es nicht sinn machen den zu editieren und auf die akutellen Verhältnisse anzupassen? D.h. Touren im Moment nach Absprache, Montag Stammtisch, Freitag Nachmittag Döhrt, ...


----------



## la bourde (21. Oktober 2010)

Trial MOTO BRAKELESS !!! 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15989295"]http://vimeo.com/15989295[/ame]

Wie krass soll der Typ sein ...


----------



## slayerrider (21. Oktober 2010)

Naja, Freitag Mittag Dört ist auch gestorben. Ich würde mal sagen erst wieder im März/April. Es wird einfach nicht mehr trocken. Aber als Ersatz würde ich jetzt mal vorschlagen, dass wir immer Touren oder Streetfahren machen. Das sollte schon klar gehen.

Ach, habt ihr den anderen Thread gesehen? Da gibt es Race-Action, das wäre doch was für uns, oder?

Edit sagt: Video ist nett, Action ist hamme.r Bitte kauft jemand so ein Teil, dann könnte ich das mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (21. Oktober 2010)

Noch was cooles:

http://www.koreus.com/video/airbag-tete-velo

Um das ueberhaupt funktioniert ...


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Naja, Freitag Mittag Dört ist auch gestorben. Ich würde mal sagen erst wieder im März/April. Es wird einfach nicht mehr trocken. Aber als Ersatz würde ich jetzt mal vorschlagen, dass wir immer Touren oder Streetfahren machen. Das sollte schon klar gehen.


Ja, wäre cool wenn wir das Freitag Abend Event in irgendeiner Form beibehalten könnten. Sowohl kurze Tour als auch Street klingt da gut.

Muss noch etwas üben, bis mein grünes Rad auch so wie dieses hier fahren kann 




Bei den letzten beiden Sprüngen tut mir schon vom zuschauen alles weh 



slayerrider schrieb:


> Ach, habt ihr den anderen Thread gesehen? Da gibt es Race-Action, das wäre doch was für uns, oder?


Meinste das Pumptrack Race? Bin auf jeden Fall dafür da hinzugehen wenns Wetter passt!



la bourde schrieb:


> Um das ueberhaupt funktioniert ...


Warum nicht? Denke aber mal beim MTB fahren würde das Ding wohl ständig auslösen, auch wenns nicht sein muss.


----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Bitte kauft jemand so ein Teil, dann könnte ich das mal testen.


Hast doch eins, probiers mal damit   Oder meinst, die Reifen sind nicht ganz passend?



la bourde schrieb:


> Noch was cooles


Bemerkenswert find ich da schon den Aufwand, bspw die Vorderradblockade in einem Crashtest so definiert nachzustellen...


----------



## slayerrider (22. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ja, wäre cool wenn wir das Freitag Abend Event in irgendeiner Form beibehalten könnten. Sowohl kurze Tour als auch Street klingt da gut.
> 
> 
> Meinste das Pumptrack Race? Bin auf jeden Fall dafür da hinzugehen wenns Wetter passt!


Ja das Pumptrack Race. Das wäre doch was für uns. Und Google sagt, dass es nur 20-25min entfernt ist.

Ach hier noch das Soccom, das alle haben wollen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/316185/cat/all

Edit sagt: Wann fahren wir jetzt heute? Und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Oktober 2010)

Tja, muss Ra. mal genauer sagen an was er denn eigentlich gedacht hat.

Wir können ja auch irgendwann mal schon so nach Weilimdorf fahren um zu üben 
Morgen früh um 8 ist der Pumptrack bestimmt schön angefroren und damit halbwegs fest.

Gruß vom Matthias, der heute schon beinahe auf dem Arbeitsweg mit dem Rad erfroren ist


----------



## DieRoteZora (22. Oktober 2010)

lust hätte ich auch zu fahren. bin nur heute abend aufm linkin park konzert in stuttgart. da wird das biken heute leider doch etwas kürzer treten... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auch gern mitkommen, aber es klappt heute leider nicht.
Wenn ihr Street fährt, dann kann ich eventuell euch um 18:45 treffen.

Alternativ wäre ein Nacht Street Session in Stuttgart, ab 21:00 oder sowas.


----------



## slayerrider (22. Oktober 2010)

Was machen wir morgen?


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Oktober 2010)

Also von mir aus gerne noch ne etwas längere Tour. La Bourde meinte was von wegen 4x, aber ich glaube das wird eher ungemütlich sein.

ich meinte vorhin dieses Banshee:






Aber das hier ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, halt nur 130mm:





Ich weiß schon, kann sonst niemand was damit anfangen. Sollte lieber ein Legend suchen


----------



## slayerrider (22. Oktober 2010)

finde es ok, aber nicht besonders toll.
Legend ist einen bessere Idee!


----------



## cafescup (23. Oktober 2010)

So, könnt ihr auch mal vernüftige Bikes posten z.B. ein paar 29er?

Welche die man sich leisten kann bzw. dem Einsatz in unserer Region gerecht werden?

Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29




Das Bergmont Revox 9.1





oder dann doch  die teure Version


----------



## la bourde (23. Oktober 2010)

Servus !!!


was wollen wir heute machen ?
cafescup hat nicht so viel Zeit. Kommt nicht wenn wir enduro fahren.
@Matthias247 und Slayerrider: ihr wolltet enduro fahren oder ?

@Slayerrider: kannst du wirklich fahren ? Street waere ok ?

@Exel, Stevenscrosser, *bike-freak* : seid ihr da ? Wollt ihr kommen ?

Gruss,


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich sitze ab sofort auf dem Rad und fahr schon bissl rum. Will nicht unbedingt warten bis es wieder regnet 
Wenn ihr nochwas ausmacht (außer Street) ruft kurz an, treff euch dann unterwegs. Wohin fahren ist mir egal. Erst mit der S-Bahn irgendwohin ist mir aber zu umständlich.


----------



## la bourde (23. Oktober 2010)

Street fahren heute.
Exel waere dabei, Slayerrider auch.


14:00 vor Freshdax ? Ich warte bis 14:30 vor Freshdax.


Bis gleich.


----------



## slayerrider (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt gleich los.


----------



## la bourde (23. Oktober 2010)

Oh ich war wieder auf Chris Akriggs Vimeo Seite :
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14117356"]Der 07 World champ stört ihm während der Qualis des Megavalanches[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15360036"]Er wollte auch ein bisschen fitter werden[/ame]

Er ist so talentiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (23. Oktober 2010)

wir krass ist das zweite den bitte...


----------



## plusminus (23. Oktober 2010)

Finde so abgedrehte Rennen total witzig. Sowas hab ich bisher nur aus Frankreich, England und natürlich den USA mitbekommen. Wäre in Deutschland eine Marktlücke für den RKV 

@cafescup: finde die Designs für nächstes Jahr zum größten Teil schrecklich, leider auch bei den 29ern. Bin die Woche einen testgefahren und dem Thema sehr angetan. Hast Du schon einen 29er?

Grüße
+-


----------



## I_Flowri (23. Oktober 2010)

der macht die andern voll fertig wie geil


----------



## la bourde (23. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ich verstehe warum Ra einen Santa Cruz Fanboy ist:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRvBUdhWrvw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Scott "The MB" Shows How It's Done[/nomedia]

Das passt einfach mit seinem Fahrstyle !!! 

Das ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht schlecht


Das ist sehr geil - und gleichzeitig auch sehr deprimierend, wenn man sieht wie krass die alle fahren können 
Ich glaub ich brauch ein Santa Cruz


----------



## slayerrider (23. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Jetzt ich verstehe warum Ra einen Santa Cruz Fanboy ist:
> YouTube        - Scott "The MB" Shows How It's Done
> 
> Das passt einfach mit seinem Fahrstyle !!!
> ...



Komisch, meine Mutter kocht mit teuren Töpfen besser....

Aline bitte dirket zu mir!

Morgen: Bikefreak wollte nach Schorndorf. Ich habe aber keine Ahung ob die Strecke dort gut ist. Ich kann erst um 14Uhr.


----------



## cafescup (23. Oktober 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Finde so abgedrehte Rennen total witzig. Sowas hab ich bisher nur aus Frankreich, England und natürlich den USA mitbekommen. Wäre in Deutschland eine Marktlücke für den RKV
> 
> @cafescup: finde die Designs für nächstes Jahr zum größten Teil schrecklich, leider auch bei den 29ern. Bin die Woche einen testgefahren und dem Thema sehr angetan. Hast Du schon einen 29er?
> 
> ...



Bin auch schon eines gefahren und finde die Fahreigenschaften echt gut. Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten, noch habe ich keines.. Noch 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (24. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ...
> Morgen: Bikefreak wollte nach Schorndorf. Ich habe aber keine Ahung ob die Strecke dort gut ist. Ich kann erst um 14Uhr.


Wenn das Wetter wirklich schlecht ist, warum nicht.


----------



## exel (24. Oktober 2010)

ich bin morgen nicht am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (24. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Aline bitte dirket zu mir!
> 
> Morgen: Bikefreak wollte nach Schorndorf. Ich habe aber keine Ahung ob die Strecke dort gut ist. Ich kann erst um 14Uhr.


Fragen über Fragen 
Was gibts in Schorndorf und warum kann man da auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren?
Und wer oder was ist Aline?

Bin irgendwie voll kaputt und werde heute wohl eher aufs Rad verzichten 

Braucht jemand nochn XC Fully? Finde das Angebot hier echt gut, aber hab ja schon eins


----------



## slayerrider (24. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen
> Was gibts in Schorndorf und warum kann man da auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren?
> Und wer oder was ist Aline?
> 
> ...



Aline means A-Line und das ist einen Strecke in Whistler, dort war der Megatrain.

Was ist jetzt mit fahren? Warum hat bikefreak nicht gepostet ob er geht...

Edit sagt: Hier gibt es einen gutes Angebot für einen Google!


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Aline means A-Line und das ist einen Strecke in Whistler, dort war der Megatrain.


Bei mir geht heute echt nix, konnte ohne den Bindestrich nix damit anfangen und hab erstmal an nen Frauennamen gedacht 
A-Line ist sicher voll geil wenn man gut springen kann, aber mir wären die glaub ich alle noch etwas zu hoch/lang/schnell


----------



## carmin (24. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Edit sagt: Hier gibt es einen gutes Angebot für einen Google!


lol, irgendwie muss man die ganzen Bikes ja auch finanzieren...


----------



## slayerrider (24. Oktober 2010)

So, also wir gehen street fahren. Vlt. hat ja jemand Bock zu kommen.
Aber Theorie sagt: Niemand will mit uns fahren...


----------



## la bourde (24. Oktober 2010)

Slayerrider und ich gehen streeten.
Treffpunkt: 15:30 vor Frech Dax.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (24. Oktober 2010)

Am Frechdax? Vielleicht fahr ich mal kurz vorbei.

Üblicher Blöder Witz: Wenn der Preis wirklich für Google ist, sollte man es kaufen


----------



## slayerrider (24. Oktober 2010)

Kleine Planänderung: Wir bleiben zu Hause, es regnet.


----------



## la bourde (24. Oktober 2010)

Ok um 16:00 vor Frech ungefähr.


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Oktober 2010)

War um 16:30 dann mal dort und hab keinen mehr gesehen. Aber egal, war sowieso zu kaputt und bin dann wieder heim. Hat auch leicht geregnet.
Wer ist morgen zum Stammtisch am Start?

Witziges Video zum Thema 29er:


----------



## la bourde (24. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> War um 16:30 dann mal dort und hab keinen mehr gesehen. Aber egal, war sowieso zu kaputt und bin dann wieder heim. Hat auch leicht geregnet.
> Wer ist morgen zum Stammtisch am Start?
> 
> Witziges Video zum Thema 29er:
> ...


Sorry Matthias.
Du solltest Slayerrider anrufen, er hatte bestimmt sein Handy dabei.


----------



## slayerrider (24. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> War um 16:30 dann mal dort und hab keinen mehr gesehen. Aber egal, war sowieso zu kaputt und bin dann wieder heim. Hat auch leicht geregnet.
> Wer ist morgen zum Stammtisch am Start?



naja, wir mussten ca. um diese Zeit zum flicken nach Hause gehen und sind dann nicht mehr zum Frechdax zurückgekommen.


----------



## plusminus (24. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen zum Stammtisch am Start?



1930/20 Uhr cafebar?

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Oktober 2010)

20:00 wäre den meisten wohl lieber. Also angenommen es kommt sonst noch jemand 
Können auch wieder dahin wo wir letzte Woche waren, ich fand das auch ok.

la bourde, slayerrider: Macht nix. War sowieso ziemlich unfähig zum fahren.


----------



## la bourde (24. Oktober 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> 1930/20 Uhr cafebar?
> 
> Grüße
> Axel



96,5 Uhr ? 

Wie wäre es mit dem Tacuba ?
Es ist Herrenbergstrasse, vor dem See.

Ich werde aber später kommen, erst um 20:15.




@slayerrider: ach stimmt, wir sind ziemlich schnell flicken gegangen.


Viele Gruesse,


----------



## slayerrider (24. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> 96,5 Uhr ?



wie lustig ist das denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (24. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Tacuba ?


Ist eher klein, oder?
Wenn wir mehr Leute sind wirds da dann vermutlich eher schwer sein nen platz zu bekommen. Könnens aber versuchen. Wird das jetzt ein wandernder Stammtisch?


----------



## la bourde (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Firma Sinttesi. Ich hatte vergessen, wie hässlich die Fahrräder waren:





:kotz:




:kotz:




:kotz:

Gute Nacht.


----------



## cafescup (25. Oktober 2010)

So mal wieder,

da die Lokalität letzte Woche, wie ich lesen kann, nicht schlecht war
schlage ich vor,

*Stammtisch 20 Uhr im Wichtel (Böblingen Flugfeld)* 

Wer ist sonst noch mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (25. Oktober 2010)

ojeoje, die ITler begreifen immer gleich alles als Rechenoperation 

Kann man im Wichtel auch was leckers futtern!? DaBooms Kommentar hat mich da neulich etwas nachdenklich gestimmt.

+-


----------



## cafescup (25. Oktober 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Kann man im Wichtel auch was leckers futtern!? DaBooms Kommentar hat mich da neulich etwas nachdenklich gestimmt.
> 
> +-



Ma keine Sorge, da gibt`s schon was. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ob man Pommes auch so wirklich falsch zubereiten kann?


----------



## plusminus (25. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ob man Pommes auch so wirklich falsch zubereiten kann?



Ja - ich sage nur Acrylamid, altes Öl, idiotische Paprikagewürzmischung anstatt Salz, Pommes aus Kartoffelbrei anstatt aus richtigen Schnitzen und ganz eklig: Pommes ausm Ofen.....
Trotz allem strebe ich einen Besuch heute Abend an und hoffe, dass es etwas mehr Auswahl als nur Pommes gibt.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## plusminus (25. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir wirds leider doch nix!!! Familiäre Verpflichtung.

+-


----------



## *Bike-freak* (25. Oktober 2010)

Wir waren am so. in Schorndorf. Die mittlere line ist ganz ok aber sonst gibt es nichts tolles... Und es ist sehr staubig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (25. Oktober 2010)

Tja, war dann mal wieder ein 2 Personen Stammtisch

La Bourde:
Das hier meinte ich vorhin.
Tretlagergegend sieht aber irgendwie seltsam aus, so ohne montierte Kurbel.


----------



## la bourde (25. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Tja, war dann mal wieder ein 2 Personen Stammtisch
> 
> La Bourde:
> Das hier meinte ich vorhin.
> Tretlagergegend sieht aber irgendwie seltsam aus, so ohne montierte Kurbel.


Sieht gut aus (die Lager sehen klein aus).

Wie das 4x:




Der Rahmen hat einen 12*135 Maxxle Achse.
410â¬  : die Preise sind wirklich gut


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich fand jetzt sogar das das Hauptlager und das obere ziemlich groß aussehen, schau mal hier:




Die anderen eher klein.

Springen tuts wohl gut 

Das 4x gefällt mir auch super. Gibt sogar Ausfallenden für quasi jeden Standard und Benutzungsbereich: 12*135 Maxle, 12*142mm Maxle, horiztonal und vertikales QR. Aber hab ja schon ein ähnliches Rad


----------



## slayerrider (25. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Tja, war dann mal wieder ein 2 Personen Stammtisch


Häää, Cafescup, Matthias und La Bourde sind doch 3???

Nukeproof sieht ganz gut aus. Vor allem das Hardtail in dem Aufbau!


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Häää, Cafescup, Matthias und La Bourde sind doch 3???


Ne, es haben sich nur 3 Leute angemeldet.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (25. Oktober 2010)

Erst mal wieder ein Hallo in die Runde, ja mich gibt es noch

http://www.shedfire.com/ Das ist der Designer von Ragley und Nukeproof,



Gruß Olaf

PS: Geht einer ins Paladion zum Eisenbiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (26. Oktober 2010)

Hey hallo Olaf !!!
wie gehts  ?


ach stimmt, ein Lapierre und einige Nukeproof wurden gestohlen.
@Matthias247: die obere Lager sind schon gross, aber die in der Schwinge ?

PS: ich gehe lieber in BB Straße meine Handgelenke moschen.


----------



## cafescup (26. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Leuts

ich konnte sehr kurzfristig nicht zum Stammtisch kommen,
da mir die Bandscheibe übel mitgespielt hat und ich zum Spritzen war.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (26. Oktober 2010)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Erst mal wieder ein Hallo in die Runde, ja mich gibt es noch
> 
> http://www.shedfire.com/ Das ist der Designer von Ragley und Nukeproof,
> 
> ...


Hallo Olaf,
du darfst auch gerne wieder zum Stammtisch und zum Biken(!!!) erscheinen.
Das mit Shedfire hatte ich schon rausgefunden. Nur keine Ahnung wie gut die Fullys sind, bisher hatte er dann ja wohl nur Hardtails entwickelt. Für On-One hat er glaub ich auch schon gearbeitet.
Ich werd wohl wieder die Mischung aus Schnee und Indoorbiken durchziehen, wie letztes Jahr. 



la bourde schrieb:


> PS: ich gehe lieber in BB Straße meine Handgelenke moschen.


Mein Handgelenk ist irgendwie noch vom letztem mal gemoscht 
Würd mich da trotzdem auch mal wieder anschließen.



cafescup schrieb:


> Sorry Leuts
> 
> ich konnte sehr kurzfristig nicht zum Stammtisch kommen,
> da mir die Bandscheibe übel mitgespielt hat und ich zum Spritzen war.
> ...


Dann seid dir ausnahmsweise verziehen. Gute Besserung!


----------



## slayerrider (26. Oktober 2010)

hammer Video mit super Action von der Hauptseite:


----------



## Matthias247 (26. Oktober 2010)

und auf Seite 1 dieses Threads ...


----------



## la bourde (26. Oktober 2010)

Moechte jemand heute Abend fahren ?
 Gegen 18:00 Uhr ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Oktober 2010)

Tut mir leid - konnte gestern auch nicht zum Stammtisch kommen - leider viel zu viel Geschäft grade und Samstag Nachmittag musste ich ja auch bis 16.30 - Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank der Nachfrage labourde .


----------



## la bourde (26. Oktober 2010)

[ame=http://vimeo.com/16086752]So soll unseres Gelaende aussehen ![/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (26. Oktober 2010)

War noch bis 20:00 auf Arbeit ... 

2 Fragen:
- Wer kann sich noch für ein Winterpokal Team motivieren? Wäre nicht schlecht wer der oder diejenige sich vornimmt zumindest einmal in der Woche was einzutragen  Ansonsten hab ich da aber keine Platzambitionen.
- Wer ist am Samstag mit hier am Start? So lange wie das geht darf man da bei den aktuellen Temperaturen aber sicher ordnetlich was zum anziehen einpacken


----------



## slayerrider (26. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> und auf Seite 1 dieses Threads ...



ich habe es einfach drauf.....

So soll unser Gelände werden, mir wäre es recht, dir auch???

Samstag. War auch schon am überlegen. Gehen wir halt am Mittag hin und dann fahren wir und wenn niemand von uns weiter kommt, dann gehen wir wieder. Wenn nur Bikefreak weiterkommt gehen wir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich glaub ich kann auf die krassen Sprünge verzichten 
Die Wertung geht erst um 18:00 los. Denke mal dann würds locker reichen wenn wir 15:00 dort sind. Dann haben wir noch genug Zeit zum üben, essen und blödsinn machen 
Für dich und Bikefreak: Das Ziel zwecks Weiterkommen ist nicht unbedingt *alles springen* sondern eher schnell sein 


Hier hat jemand ein Sturz-Abo:


----------



## slayerrider (27. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ich kann auf die krassen Sprünge verzichten


Ich aber nicht! Muss nächstes Jahr her!



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Für dich und Bikefreak: Das Ziel zwecks Weiterkommen ist nicht unbedingt *alles springen* sondern eher schnell sein


ich bin sowieso nicht so fit und ich will auch nicht crashen...


----------



## la bourde (27. Oktober 2010)

Morgen und übermorgen soll das Wetter sehr gut sein.

Wie wäre es wenn wir fahren gehen ?
Ich könnte erst um 17:00 los fahren.


----------



## slayerrider (27. Oktober 2010)

Morgen 17Uhr hört sich gut an. Ich kann aber erst 17:15Uhr.
Street oder Tour?


----------



## la bourde (27. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Morgen 17Uhr hört sich gut an. Ich kann aber erst 17:15Uhr.
> Street oder Tour?


Es kommt drauf an, wer kommen möchte.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkqIex_5nSQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Lee Quarry MTB Trails[/nomedia]


----------



## *Bike-freak* (27. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ich kann auf die krassen Sprünge verzichten


Die sprünge müssen sein...

Der Pumptrack sah jetzt ja nicht so toll aus... Aber wegen mir können wir hin gehen.

@ la bourde, ich bin morgen und am fr. am Start.


----------



## la bourde (27. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann schlage ich vor, 17:30 vor Frechdax, mit dem Street bike.


Das neue Goatback:






Und noch ein Video von einem Mitglieder des Trial Forums, wo ich Moderator bin:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/16247106"]"first time" on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (28. Oktober 2010)

Ok, an alle:

Heute um 17:30Uhr Streetfahren Treffpunkt: Frechdax


Morgen können wir dann ja vlt. ne Runde im Wald drehen.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Oktober 2010)

Video über mir ist sehr gut!


Was machen wir morgen. Bitte rechtzeitig melden, sonst gibt es wieder Chaos.
Wer will morgen so gegen 17Uhr einen Runde radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja, Video ist gut. 
Bin heute schon um 15:00 heimgegangen und dann noch ne Trailrunde bis Solitude gefahren. Hat ja echt Spaß gemacht, aber:
Vorletzte Fahrt (mit slayerrider): Keine Luft mehr im Dämpfer
Letzte Fahrt: Keine Luft mehr im Vorderreifen, mit Nachpumpen nach Hause gekommen
Diese Fahrt: Keine Luft mehr im Hinterreifen. Unterwegs 2x nachgepumpt, als ich dann an der Goldberg Haltestelle wieder nurnoch auf der Felge gefahren bin hab ich heimgeschoben ... Tolles Tubeless ...
Den restlichen Abend hab ich jetzt damit verbracht das ganze wieder halbwegs in Ordnung zu bringen. Mal schauen was als nächstes passiert.

Morgen dann, wenn ich da fit sein sollte und ich keine platten Fahrräder vorfinde  Das hellgrüne sollte aber zumindest funktionieren. Ist auch wichtig für Samstag.


----------



## la bourde (28. Oktober 2010)

@Matthias247: Wo hast du noch Luft drin ? 


[ame=http://www.vimeo.com/16226920]"Sorry ich kann nur smooth fahren"[/ame]

17:00 probiere ich.
So wieso wir sollen mit Licht fahren, oder?


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> @Matthias247: Wo hast du noch Luft drin ?


Dummerweise fast überall 

Wegen heute: Ne kleine gemütliche Runde sollte schon gehen, also in etwa so wie letzten Freitag. 
Wegen morgen: Wenn Moritz oder sonstwer in Weilimdorf teilnehmen will brauchts wohl ne Einverstäniserklärung der Eltern

Etwas 29er Action:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16295601"]http://vimeo.com/16295601[/ame]
Ok, vielleicht doch nicht soviel Action, aber die Kurventechnik ist schon echt smooth.


----------



## la bourde (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht es aus heute ?
17:30 Tour fahren ?
Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## slayerrider (29. Oktober 2010)

ich würde mitkommen.
Wo sollen wir uns treffen?

Edit: Für das Pumptrack-Race: Wer noch nicht volljährig ist, der braucht einen Einverständniserklärung! Bitte drandenken, ich bin nicht wieder der Vater von allen....
        Wer kommt überhaupt mit? Mit wievielen Autos sollen wir fahren? Wann fahren wir los?

Edit2: Hier ist das Anmeldeformular!


----------



## la bourde (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich fahre den Pumprack rennen nicht, da ich nicht da bin.


Fuer Heute: Wo wollen wir hin fahren ?  Wer kommt noch ?
Matthias247 ? *bike-freak*, gestern Abend wolltest du kommen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (29. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Dummerweise fast überall
> 
> Wegen heute: Ne kleine gemütliche Runde sollte schon gehen, also in etwa so wie letzten Freitag.
> Wegen morgen: Wenn Moritz oder sonstwer in Weilimdorf teilnehmen will brauchts wohl ne Einverstäniserklärung der Eltern
> ...



Cooles Bike Matthias,

geht doch  Nur ist das Teil nicht gerade billig.


Ich würde morgen Vormittag noch ne gemütliche Runde biken
(ca. 2 -2,5 Std.)

hat jemand Lust?


----------



## slayerrider (29. Oktober 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Cooles Bike Matthias,
> 
> geht doch  Nur ist das Teil nicht gerade billig.
> 
> ...



Du sollst jetzt fahren kommen!!!!


----------



## la bourde (29. Oktober 2010)

So 17:30 vor Frech Dax.
Dann fahren wir Richtung Panzer Kaserne.


----------



## exel (29. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ...Wer kommt überhaupt mit? Mit wievielen Autos sollen wir fahren? Wann fahren wir los?...[/URL]



Ich bin am Start, aber ich werde direkt von Hall aus da hin fahren. Wann wollt ihr da sein?
@la bourde: bist du am Woe in deiner Heimat?


----------



## la bourde (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Exel !


ja ich hole das SAE 5 Oel.
Ich habe gerade die neue Daempfereinheiten bekommen: was fuer sau schoene Teilen !
Naechstes Wochenende sollen wir die unbedingt bauen, und testen. Ich bin echt gespannt.

@Slayerrider und Matthias247: der Tour war super hat Spass gemacht. Viel Erfolg morgen.


----------



## exel (29. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo Exel !
> 
> 
> ja ich hole das SAE 5 Oel.
> ...



oh ja, das müssen wir unbedingt nächstes Wochenende machen! Ich will die Dämpfereinheit auch sehen  aber noch mehr will ich wissen wie sie sich fährt


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich musste heute zu sebi ein bischen bauen...
Ich bin morgen dabei... vil. bring ich noch jemand mit.
Wann wollt ihr losfahren?


----------



## I_Flowri (29. Oktober 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ich musste heute zu sebi ein bischen bauen...
> Ich bin morgen dabei... vil. bring ich noch jemand mit.
> Wann wollt ihr losfahren?


Aber geil wars bei sebi


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Oktober 2010)

Wir wollen 14:00 losfahren. Plan war evtl. wieder Treffpunkt Goldberg, wie beim letzten mal. Auf der Böblinger Seite. Sag bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid wenn du noch jemanden mitbringen willst, slayerrider muss planen wen er noch alles mitnehmen kann.


----------



## slayerrider (29. Oktober 2010)

Ok Plan bis jetzt:
-Wir fahren so gegen 14Uhr los. Treffpunkt Goldberg
-Ich nehme Matthias, Bikefreak und mich mit
-Exel fährt selbst.
-Jannik weiß noch nicht ob er kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (30. Oktober 2010)

Es kann sein, dass ich auch erst 14:30 oder 15Uhr schaffe.

Die Leute die noch mitwollen sollen sich hier melden oder mir ne mail schicken. (außer Matthias und Bikefreak, die sind schon gesetzt).


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. Oktober 2010)

@ Slayerrider, sebi würde auch noch mit kommen...


----------



## slayerrider (30. Oktober 2010)

sorry, dass es bei mir jetzt so spät wurde.
15:30 beim Goldberg sollte klappten.
Passt das?

Matthias, bist du noch da?


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja, bin ich noch. Also 15:30 dann. Bleibt wenig Zeit zum trainieren


----------



## slayerrider (30. Oktober 2010)

kommst du zum Aldi? 35 sollte passen


----------



## slayerrider (30. Oktober 2010)

Back again. War super und wir waren loose!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. Oktober 2010)

ja vollgas in die menschen...
Und jetzt erstmal duschen


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Oktober 2010)

stellenweise etwas zu sehr loose 
Achja: Aldi ????
Und ne, ich bin um 15:18 dann doch  nicht mehr am Rechner wenn ich um 15:30 irgendwo sein soll.


----------



## Golden_Willow (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen, liebe Gruesse aus warmen USA ! bin nächste Woche Freitag wieder im Lande, freue mich schon auf mein Bike! Bis dann mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (31. Oktober 2010)

@willow:
Wo steckst du denn gerade genau das es bei dir so warm ist? NEIIIIIIID!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (31. Oktober 2010)

@slayerrider, hast du bock auf eine kleine film session?

Ich und I_flowri sind um ca. 11:30 im rkv am start.


----------



## slayerrider (31. Oktober 2010)

@Matthias: Sorry, aber Aldi oder Lidl, dass ist doch alles das gleiche. Nein, war mein Fehler!

Bike-Freak: Ja schon, ab was willst du filmen, sollen wir nach Albstadt oder wie sieht es aus. Wir können auch noch morgen wo hin fahren und heute bissle chillen. Ob Albstadt morgen noch offen hat?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (31. Oktober 2010)

Also ich dachte heute an rkv bissle filmen, und vil. grillen oder so.

Ich habe jetzt mit I_flowri 11:30 ausgemacht da momentan noch spitzen wetter ist


----------



## slayerrider (31. Oktober 2010)

naja, 11:30 ist jetzt nicht ganz meine Zeit. Ich komme dann wahrscheinlich am Nachmittag.
Weis Jannik, dass du da bist? Der hat mich nämlich vorher geweckt, weil alle zum RKV wollten.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (31. Oktober 2010)

jaa das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.

ja er hat mich heute morgen auch schon angerufen aber ich hatte glücklicherweise mein handy aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd heute mal nix tun, trotz gutem Wetters. Evtl. wäre ich aber morgen für ne lockere tour zu haben. Mir ist gerade eingefallen das da ja Feiertag sein könnte


----------



## slayerrider (31. Oktober 2010)

Kannst ja heute Mittag zum RKV kommen....


----------



## exel (31. Oktober 2010)

@slayer: ab wann bist du beim rkv? würd auch gern vorbei schauen. Kannst du dann eventuell ne Kettenpeitsche und Kassettenschlüssel mitbringen?  Ich dachte dass wir so was haben, dem ist aber noch nicht so...


----------



## Matthias247 (31. Oktober 2010)

Denke eher nicht das ich vorbeikomme, sonst will ich nur wieder fahren 
exel: Vielleicht statt in Bike 3+4 mal in die komplette Werkzeugausrüstung investieren


----------



## exel (31. Oktober 2010)

Bin ja schon dabei ne Liste zu machen was ich alles brauche. Den Werkzeugkoffer gibts schon, aber der ist leider noch leer...


----------



## slayerrider (31. Oktober 2010)

Komm halt erst zu mir und dann gehen wir zusammen zum RKV. Wäre das gut?


----------



## la bourde (31. Oktober 2010)

Hum in nord Frankreich ist das Wetter meisten schlecht, aber geile Spots liegen ueberall ...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16009480"]Dunkerque on Vimeo[/ame]

Leider ist das Wetter hier super schlecht. Es regnet jede fuenf Minute.


Wir war das Rennen gestern ?


----------



## Matthias247 (31. Oktober 2010)

la bourde: Hab mir dieses tolle Tool jetzt mal zugelegt und versucht etwas damit rumzuspielen 
Denke mal grundsätzlich ganz brauchbar, aber mit den Bildern von der Seite hats sicher einige Skalierungsfehler. 454er Kettenstrebe beim Morewood glaub ich nämlich nicht wirklich, und Kickback wirkt bei beiden ziemlich hoch. Obwohl das Morewood ja schon wirklich nen ziemlich hohen Drehpunkt hat.















Pumptrack fahren war super! Müssen wir auf jeden Fall mal wieder hin. Die Strecke ist ziemlich schnell und flowig.
Das Rennen war bei mir nicht mehr so super, aber das lag dann eher an der Unfähigkeit


----------



## troll73 (1. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

was machen denn diesen Herbst Eure Überlegungen zum Thema Lampe?
Funktionieren Eure Chinesen-DX-Lampen noch?
Anscheinend sterben ja da bei vielen die Akkus recht bald.

Ich brauch noch eine Helmlampe und will nicht viel Geld ausgeben.
Da käme halt die Chinesen-Lampe in Frage - auch wenn die Qualität was man so liest nicht so doll ist - oder die myTinySun.

VG, Udo


----------



## plusminus (1. November 2010)

Jengpeng-Lampe kaufen und dann einen gescheiten Akku bei ebay schießen. Preis/Dauerhaltbarkeitsverhältnis sollte da am besten sein.

+-, der auf seine Wilma schwört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (1. November 2010)

2 DX Lampen hätte ich hier - allerdings sind die Akkus, wie du schon gesagt hast, hinüber. Bei Interesse einfach PN


----------



## Matthias247 (1. November 2010)

Habe ein Winterpokal Team angelegt und suche noch Mitstreiter


----------



## Golden_Willow (1. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Habe ein Winterpokal Team angelegt und suche noch Mitstreiter



Hi Matthias ich wäre gerne wieder dabei!  bis dann spätestens am Montag Abend Stammtisch!


----------



## slayerrider (1. November 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> was machen denn diesen Herbst Eure Überlegungen zum Thema Lampe?
> Funktionieren Eure Chinesen-DX-Lampen noch?
> ...



Meine geht auch noch super. Bis jetzt nichts zu beanstanden.

Und noch was wichtiges: Support the Whip


----------



## slayerrider (1. November 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hum in nord Frankreich ist das Wetter meisten schlecht, aber geile Spots liegen ueberall ...
> Dunkerque on Vimeo
> 
> Leider ist das Wetter hier super schlecht. Es regnet jede fuenf Minute.
> ...



nettes video, hammer action. NINJA-Drop!


----------



## Matthias247 (3. November 2010)

Wenns morgen wieder nicht regnet würde ich gerne abends wieder ne Runde nightriden. Sonst noch jemand?
Es sind übrigens immer noch 2 Plätze im Winterpokal Team frei. Will keiner mehr? Man kann da auch Dirt/Street/etc. eintragen und bekommt Punkte 

Ansonsten: Wäre echt überlegenswert


----------



## slayerrider (3. November 2010)

Ok, was bringt mir denn der Winterpokal? Ich blicke da nicht so durch. Da kann man auch schummeln oder?


----------



## Matthias247 (3. November 2010)

Bringt nix außer vielleicht etwas Motivation mal aufs Rad zu steigen oder mal 5 Minuten länger zu fahren um den nächsten Punkt noch zu bekommen. Zu Gewinnen gibts nichts.
Schummeln geht sicher, und werden wohl auch einige tun. Wers braucht ...


----------



## plusminus (3. November 2010)

Das mit dem Dirt/Street würde ich an Deiner/Eurer Stelle lieber nochmal recherchieren.
Allgemein: Der Winterpokal ist dazu da die Forumsmitglieder auch während dem Winter zum Radfahren zu motivieren. Alternative Sportarten wie Laufen und Skilanglauf geben ebenfalls Punkte.
Beim Radfahren zählt prinzipiell nur die Zeit die man gefahren ist. Somit zählt beim Streeten auch nur die Zeit die man tatsächlich gefahren ist und nicht Ankunftszeit-Losfahrzeit!!
15min Radfahren oder Langlaufen = 1 Punkt. 20min Laufen = 1 Punkt (gemeint ist hier das hochdeutsche Laufen, heute gern Jogging genannt - vor allem nicht zu verwechseln mit dem schwäbischen Laufen!)
Richtig man kann da schummeln - in erster Linie beschummelt man sich da dann halt selber.

+-, der für die Autoblender fährt.

PS: Jungs was los: keine neuen Fahrräder in den letzten Tagen und sogar ein Ansatz sich zu einer Tour zu treffen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (4. November 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> 2 DX Lampen hätte ich hier - allerdings sind die Akkus, wie du schon gesagt hast, hinüber. Bei Interesse einfach PN


Interesse an den Lampen oder an den kaputten Akkus? 



slayerrider schrieb:


> Und noch was wichtiges: Support the Whip


klaro


----------



## Matthias247 (4. November 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dirt/Street würde ich an Deiner/Eurer Stelle lieber nochmal recherchieren.


Also hier wird Dirt/Street unter Alternative Sportarten gezählt. Allerdings erscheint mir das auch recht willkürlich, nicht offiziell und von jemanden der sich in diesen Disziplinen nicht auskennt. Ich denke da es sich hier ja um ein Mountainbike-Forum handelt und die Sachen eindeutig dazugehören (evtl. sogar mehr als Radweg abrollen oder auf der Rolle fahren?) sollte man sie auch als Radfahren zählen. Das Thema Fahrzeit sollte man natürlich berücksichtigen. Da bei Street ein Tacho aber wohl eher wenig Sinn macht (wenn die Leute Manual können ) würde ich das ganze dann mit 50% bis 90% der Gesamtzeit abschätzen, je nachdem wie viel man denkt das man gerade rumgestanden ist.
Letztendlich kann man aber ja sowieso eintragen was man will, man sollte halt schauen das es halbwegs plausibel ist und man weder sich selbst noch andere damit bescheisst. Letzteres passiert aber gerade schon wieder oft genug, wenn man sich nur mal die ersten Plätze so durchschaut.



plusminus schrieb:


> PS: Jungs was los: keine neuen Fahrräder in den letzten Tagen und sogar ein Ansatz sich zu einer Tour zu treffen......


Fahrrad kann ich später noch raussuchen  Zur Tour kannst du dich anschließen. 



carmin schrieb:


>


Ich nehme mal slayerrider vorweg: Loose!
Und auch hier hat sich mal wieder bewarheitet: As long as you got the bars, you've got the control


----------



## plusminus (4. November 2010)

Ich finde es ist bei den alternativen Sportarten gut aufgehoben. Denn mit schätzen ist das so eine Sache. Wenn ich meine Laufzeit schätzen würde hätte ich gestern wahrscheinlich 2h aufgeschrieben 
Der Wipo ist ja schon mehr für Ausdauersportarten gedacht weil man sich zu diesen ja auch wesentlich mehr motivieren muss. Es sei denn man hockt mit Puls 60 aufm Heimüber und guckt fern.

Aber befragt lieber mal die Jungs im Wipo-Forum und werdet vorher Mitglied im BB-Team.

Zu einer Tour heute reichts mir nicht.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## slayerrider (4. November 2010)

Ah, Street/Dirt fahren ist also kein richtiger Sport.

Aber das tolle am Streetfahren ist, dass man kein Internetportal zum Posen braucht. Man geht einfach in die Stadt und poset was das Zeug hält (das ist außerdem ein tolles Wortspiel)!


----------



## plusminus (4. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ah, Street/Dirt fahren ist also kein richtiger Sport.



Wo steht das geschrieben?

Man kann schriftlich posen? Ich kann hier immer nur posten. Sollte mich vielleicht doch mal offiziell registrieren lassen für die Zusatzoptionen 

+-


----------



## slayerrider (4. November 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wo steht das geschrieben?


Ich habe es irgendwie die ganze Zeit gehört, als ich hier so laß...


plusminus schrieb:


> Man kann schriftlich posen? Ich kann hier immer nur posten. Sollte mich vielleicht doch mal offiziell registrieren lassen für die Zusatzoptionen
> 
> +-



Klar geht das, du schreibst: Bin heute 6h bei 300er Puls und 800Watt gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (4. November 2010)

Bitte nochmal nachlesen und ggf die Zitate posen äh posten. Wäre mir nämlich nicht aufgefallen, dass sowas hierdrin geständen wäre. Im "Wipo-Regel-Forum" steht sowas garantiert mehrfach, aber da steht viel worüber man nur schmunzeln kann.

Naja um 6h mit 300er Puls zu fahren bedarf es wohl auch eher einer Rennstrecke als eines Forums. Wenn man sich die geposteten Videos hier ansschaut wird aber indirekt schon recht viel in Foren geposet.

Grüße
+-, der es erstaunlich findet wie schnell er das Wort "posen" adapiert hat.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. November 2010)

was für nette Wortspiele, ich mach mich gleich nass 

Grüße aus dem Land der begrenzten Unmöglichkeiten. 
ra.


----------



## toddy (4. November 2010)

@ +-
du hast das immer noch nicht verstanden, du musst hier ganz viele bikes posten, mit denen man posen kann! 

edit sagt, um touren geht es hier schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## slayerrider (4. November 2010)

Dank der Hilfe von Matthias gibt es auch Bilder von uns:










































Klar, jemand von uns musste natürlich ein Kind im Wallride über den Haufen fahren....


----------



## slayerrider (4. November 2010)

Zwei hammer Videos:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16167691"]deep in the bavarian woods... on Vimeo[/ame]

[mpora]http://video.mpora.com/watch/iHal7Xw2v/[/mpora]


----------



## Matthias247 (4. November 2010)

toddy schrieb:


> @ +-
> du hast das immer noch nicht verstanden, du musst hier ganz viele bikes posten, mit denen man posen kann!
> 
> edit sagt, um touren geht es hier schon lange nicht mehr


*NEIN, dieser Thread ist immer noch vorrangig dazu da um gemeinsame Touren und andere Aktivitäten auszumachen! *
Das es dir schon lange nicht mehr darum geht dich daran anzuschließen ist den meisten hier bewusst. Toll das wir wenigstens noch gut genug zur Unterhaltung sind.

Alle anderen sind herzlich eingeladen hier Tourvorschläge zu machen und mitzufahren! 

@Bilder: Wenig Gepose. Du hast deine Goggle nicht auf, und die D3s fehlen auch 
@Videos: Das erste ist echt super gemacht. Obwohl der Trail dir vielleicht fast schon zu langweilig wäre 
Das DIRT Video funzt leider nicht.


----------



## Matthias247 (4. November 2010)

So sollte es gehen:

Super Video. Hat auch ordentlich viel Whip-Support


----------



## la bourde (4. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Dank der Hilfe von Matthias gibt es auch Bilder von uns:
> ...
> Klar, jemand von uns musste natürlich ein Kind im Wallride über den Haufen fahren....
> ...



Hallo !


bin wieder da !

Trotz des schlechten Wetters bin ich in Fr. ein paar Mal gefahren. Leider als ich in Besançon war, war das Wetter so schlecht, dass ich nur Street gefahren bin (obwohl die Trails dort sind sau geil). Bei meinen Eltern war es viel besser, und ich könnte ein bissle Freeride fahren, mit meinem neuen Bike.
Das Bike geht ganz gut in Street; ist aber ziemlich kurz für Freeride.
Die Shiver SC ist eine schöne Gabel, sehr Progressiv, geht gut in Street/skatepark und auch Freeride. Die Steifigkeit fand ich ganz ok (ist zwar keine 55 oder 66, aber ist vergleichbar mit einer Pike)
Ich war überrascht wie gut eine so alte Gabel sein kann. 
Noch ein Pic :



Vielen Dank an Cafescup für das Perl-strahlen.

Das Pumptrackrennen sah echt gut aus. Schade, dass ich nicht dabei war.




@Slayerrider: wie sieht es aus mit dem Ghettotubeless ?


Und noch ein kleines Video (eigentlich das ganze Vimeo Profile ist cool):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16449277"]2010 Champery - UCI Downhill World Cup  - Thierry Neau on Vimeo[/ame]




Wie sieht es aus für dieses Wochenende ? Slayerrider, du bist weg, oder ?


----------



## la bourde (4. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> So sollte es gehen:
> 
> Super Video. Hat auch ordentlich viel Whip-Support




Ein der besten Videos des Jahres !!!
Gibt mir fast Lust wieder in Frankreich zu wohnen...


----------



## Matthias247 (4. November 2010)

Du bist aber nicht mit den Reifen und nur einer Bremse Freeride gefahren, oder?
Und willste nicht zufällig deinen Vorbau gegen einen Truvativ tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (5. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht mit den Reifen und nur einer Bremse Freeride gefahren, oder?
> Und willste nicht zufällig deinen Vorbau gegen einen Truvativ tauschen?



Ne, ich hatte Maxxis Advantage und ne Bremse vorne.
Truvawas ? ne lieber nicht 


Mach mal ein Trick Alder !


----------



## toddy (5. November 2010)

*@ +-*

schön, das du heute bei der nightridetour dabei bist, aber bitte geh vorher noch 6h bei 300er Puls und 800Watt fahren, oder bring alternativ ein seil mit, damit du mich den berg hoch ziehen kannst!


----------



## DaBoom (5. November 2010)

@toddy
*"Fahr mal mit dem Axel* Tandem, *das ist wie E-Bike"*


----------



## slayerrider (5. November 2010)

Wo sind die Gabelschützer bei der Shiver? Kann man so fahren?

Ghettotubles: mit deinem Schlauch geht das super. Hält ohne Probleme. Nur jetzt habe ich den neuen Reifen vorne drauf gemacht und den alten hinten. Der alte ist aber nicht mehr gut und verliert Luft. Jetzt mal schauen wie gut das geht. Ich will jetzt mal damit fahren. Was mir noch Sorgen macht: Da es nicht wie bei den UST-Felgen einen Fals gibt, in den der Reifen rutscht, könnte es vlt. sein, dass es ihn in Kurven wegschiebt und ich dann Luft verliere...

Vlt. wollen wir da nächste Woche hingehen (ist 30min von hier mit dem Auto und man könnte dannach irgendwo radeln):






la bourde schrieb:


> Ne, ich hatte Maxxis Advantage und ne Bremse vorne.
> Truvawas ? ne lieber nicht
> 
> 
> Mach mal ein Trick Alder !



Ich hätte dir ja wenigstens Geld für den Vorbau gegeben. Er ihn will gegen einen Husselfelt tauschen.....

Trifft die Kiste seinen Kopf? Aber mit dem Moped ist es gleich viel schlechter, wenn man stürzt.


----------



## Matthias247 (5. November 2010)

Es ist ein AKA, kein Hussefelt!

Das Luft in der Kurve entweicht kann durchaus passieren. Wenn du weiterhin mit 4Bar fährst ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber geringer 
Das große Problem ist vor allem, dass schlagartig ziemlich viel Luft entweichen kann wenn der Reifen mal von der Felge gedrückt wird. Dann bist du richtig loose


----------



## plusminus (5. November 2010)

toddy schrieb:


> *@ +-*
> 
> schön, das du heute bei der nightridetour dabei bist, aber bitte geh vorher noch 6h bei 300er Puls und 800Watt fahren, oder bring alternativ ein seil mit, damit du mich den berg hoch ziehen kannst!



Teilnahme bleibt noch abzuwarten. Gerade gibts nen leichten Terminüberschuss.....

+-


----------



## toddy (5. November 2010)

Dann schau mal was geht, die Trails machen gerade richtig laune!


----------



## Matthias247 (5. November 2010)

Achja, kauft bitte keine DX Lampen mehr!
Gestern kamen mir 8 Stück davon auf einmal entgegen. Netterweise hat keiner davon irgendwie abgeblendet. Da wird man echt blind.

TR450 Testride by sicklines:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16366660"]Transition TR450 Review - SickLines.com on Vimeo[/ame]

Scalp Testride by ???, etwas kurz:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16501447"]San Romolo HD on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. November 2010)

Kann ich hier von noch was verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (5. November 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Kann ich hier von noch was verkaufen?



Warum hast du dein Motion Control rausgenommen ?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. November 2010)

Das ist von der recon


----------



## Matthias247 (5. November 2010)

Hmm, wäre mal interessant ob dein Zugstufenkolben genauso im Standrohr hakelt wie meiner. Da brauchts bald n Hammer das sich das Ding bewegt. Rock Schrott halt  Die Manitou Dämpfung läuft dagegen butterweich.
Das Motion Control passt nicht in die Revelation. Der Verstellhebel obendrauf evtl, falls der mit nem MC mit Floodgate harmoniert?


----------



## Matthias247 (5. November 2010)

Hab mir vorgenommen morgen früh (so ab 9 oder 10?) bevors regnet noch ne Runde zu fahren. Wer da auch will kann sich ja noch kurzfristig bei mir melden.


----------



## la bourde (6. November 2010)

@Matthias247: zu frueh fuer mich. Viel Spass beim fahren !

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT4QQJqS99k&feature=share"]YouTube        - Oesch's die Dritten - Jodel-Time[/nomedia]

Noch ein Link mit Trainings-Videos


----------



## slayerrider (6. November 2010)

Wie sieht es aus was geht heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (6. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus was geht heute?



Ich fahre auf jeden Fall noch heute, aber ich soll erst mal ein Geschenck fuer eine Persone finden, die ich kaum kenne 

Der Trial Fahrer aus Herrenberg waere auch am Start (es ist der Jannick der Private Nachrichten)


----------



## Matthias247 (6. November 2010)

Ein Rampant als Tourenbike für den Arbeitsweg 

Krasse Skinnies.


----------



## Matthias247 (6. November 2010)

Sieht bei euch eigentlich Todtnau fahren genauso aus?
Der krazt glaub ich bald mit dem Lenker am Boden in den Kurven


----------



## la bourde (6. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Sieht bei euch eigentlich Todtnau fahren genauso aus?
> Der krazt glaub ich bald mit dem Lenker am Boden in den Kurven



Diese Strecke ist so geil !!! 

Der Typ faerht ganz gut.


----------



## slayerrider (6. November 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Diese Strecke ist so geil !!!
> 
> Der Typ faerht ganz gut.



Aber er ist oben auch nicht diesen doppel Table gesprungen.
Bei dieser Stufe um die Kurve ist er so gefahren wie du gemeint hattest und nicht so wie ich, rechts außen und dann nach innen fahren.



la bourde schrieb:


> YouTube        - Oesch's die Dritten - Jodel-Time



Was ist das, wofür ist das gut?
Aber das Mädel sieht aus wie Steffi Marth, die Warner immer Mars nennt.



la bourde schrieb:


> Noch ein Link mit Trainings-Videos



ich habe gleich das richtige dort gefunden, nur wird leider nichts erklärt:


----------



## Matthias247 (6. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Was ist das, wofür ist das gut?
> Aber das Mädel sieht aus wie Steffi Marth, die Warner immer Mars nennt


Also in der aktuellen Freeride sieht die anders aus 
Ohne Manitou Gabel hätte sie vielleicht gewonnen 




slayerrider schrieb:


> ich habe gleich das richtige dort gefunden, nur wird leider nichts erklärt


Naja, da steht ja auch das man das Buch kaufen kann. Vermutlich wirds da erklärt


----------



## slayerrider (6. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also in der aktuellen Freeride sieht die anders aus
> Ohne Manitou Gabel hätte sie vielleicht gewonnen



die Freeride kann nichts...
Marth sieht genau so aus wie die im Video, schau:





Und was hätte sie ohne Manitou gewonnen? Den WC?


----------



## Matthias247 (7. November 2010)

In der Freeride sieht sie aber so aus 

Mit Manitou meinte ich die aus La Bourdes Video. Keine Ahnung was es da zu gewinnen gab. Vielleicht ein exklusives Jodelkonzert?


----------



## slayerrider (7. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> In der Freeride sieht sie aber so aus
> 
> Mit Manitou meinte ich die aus La Bourdes Video. Keine Ahnung was es da zu gewinnen gab. Vielleicht ein exklusives Jodelkonzert?



Unglaublich, bei der Bike Bravo, steht jetzt mehr Bravo im Vordergrund als Bike...
Bitte in der nächsten Ausgabe ein nackter Brandog!!!

Ich habe extra das Video noch mal angeschaut, sie fährt no-Helmet, sehr newschool!.


----------



## slayerrider (7. November 2010)

Hat jemand ne Idee was wir heute Mittag machen? Wäre offen für vieles.
Ich könnte jetzt Indoor Klettern anbiete oder Esslingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (7. November 2010)

Spontan war ich jetzt bei PC + TV  
Was gibts denn in Esslingen (hab ich glaub ich schonmal gefragt) und wo willste denn Klettern? Hab da allerdings kein Equipment und (wie üblich) keine Skillz


----------



## slayerrider (7. November 2010)

In Esslingen gibt es einen Skatepark mit einem tollen Pool.

Klettern wÃ¤re beim Pinkpower. Kostet 10â¬ as long as you want...

Muss jetzt erst noch essen und dann habe ich Zeit.


----------



## Matthias247 (7. November 2010)

So, mir tut jetz alles weh 

Echtes Team Chaos:








Ich hoffe mal das ist Fake. Ansonsten wärs echt krass wie lange sie sich auf dem Rad halten können


----------



## Matthias247 (7. November 2010)

Achja:
Morgen Abend Stammtisch! Start 20:00. Wo dürft ihr euch aussuchen, solange es in BB ist 

Wer will noch kommen?


----------



## cafescup (8. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Achja:
> Morgen Abend Stammtisch! Start 20:00. Wo dürft ihr euch aussuchen, solange es in BB ist
> 
> Wer will noch kommen?



Jepp *Stammtisch 20:00Uhr*.
Wollen wir nochmal in den *Wichtel *gehen?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (8. November 2010)

Ups, muss hier noch was ergänzen: Habe gerade festgestellt das für heute Abend bis 18:00 bis 20:00 bereits Bowling angesagt ist. Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall danach zu euch stoßen, vermute aber das könnte noch länger dauern.
Könnten das ganze von mir aus auch auf morgen verschieben, falls es auch bei anderen nicht so passt.
Zählt Bowling eigentlich als alternative Sportart?


----------



## cafescup (8. November 2010)

Nun denn,

wenn sich sonst niemand meldet, können wir das für heute auch absagen.

Sollte doch noch jemand Lust haben, dann bitte Info über`s Handy, sonst komme ich auch nicht.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (8. November 2010)

Mandy hatte am Samstag noch gemeint das sie vorbeikommen will. Evtl meldet sie sich ja noch ihrer Frühschicht noch?


----------



## cafescup (8. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mandy hatte am Samstag noch gemeint das sie vorbeikommen will. Evtl meldet sie sich ja noch ihrer Frühschicht noch?



Hab gerade mit Ihr gesprochen. Sie geht ins Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (8. November 2010)

Ok, wenn dann würd ich sagen wir verschiebens, und wenn doch noch jemand will soll er sich bei dir melden.


----------



## slayerrider (8. November 2010)

Für die noch unschlüssigen.
Mit dem Teil kann Wildbad kommen:






Edit sagt: So einen kleine Französin ist auch nicht zu verachten:


----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. November 2010)

Ich nehme das sunn


----------



## exel (8. November 2010)

Dann nehm ich das Mondraker. Irgendwie gefällts mir immer besser...


----------



## Matthias247 (8. November 2010)

Tja, 20:15 hätte bei mir jetzt wohl doch geklappt, aber egal.

Das Sunn ist geometriemäßig wohl das komplette Gegenteil des Mondrakers.Und am Mondraker hält nichmal die Kette, das taugt doch nix


----------



## slayerrider (8. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und am Mondraker hält nichmal die Kette, das taugt doch nix


Barel-Style: Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooose

Edit sagt: Es gibt ein Evil, bitte direkt zu mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (9. November 2010)

Noch ein paar News:

Paulhan (Französischer Meister) wäre in CGs Brigade nächstes Jahr.

Und Gwin bei Trek ...

Apropos geiles DH Bike:  verschiedene Ausfallende werden bald für das neue DH 920 lieferbar. Damit man die Kettenstrebe länger macht, oder der Tretlager höher...


----------



## Matthias247 (9. November 2010)

Hast du deine Boxxer jetzt eigentlich umgebaut und schonmal ausprobiert?

Das Evil sieht schon toll aus.
Features beim 920 sind schon nett, aber bei dem Preis ist das eh egal.


----------



## slayerrider (9. November 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Noch ein paar News:
> 
> Paulhan (Französischer Meister) wäre in CGs Brigade nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Und Gwin bei Trek ...



Und wer gewinnt dann für Yeti?


----------



## la bourde (9. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hast du deine Boxxer jetzt eigentlich umgebaut und schonmal ausprobiert?
> 
> Das Evil sieht schon toll aus.
> Features beim 920 sind schon nett, aber bei dem Preis ist das eh egal.



Umgebaut schon. War ziemlich lang.

Probiert, immer noch nicht, da das Balfa ein kleines Problem hat 


Stammtisch heute haben ?


----------



## la bourde (9. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Und wer gewinnt dann für Yeti?



Sie haben mich kontaktiert, ich habe aber abgelehnt 

Keine Ahnung. Erst Blenky, jetzt Gwinny.
Sie sollen schlecht bezahlen.


----------



## Matthias247 (9. November 2010)

Hab denk ich Zeit. Sonst jemand Lust? Kann dich ja später mal anrufen.


----------



## slayerrider (9. November 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Sie haben mich kontaktiert, ich habe aber abgelehnt
> 
> Keine Ahnung. Erst Blenky, jetzt Gwinny.
> Sie sollen schlecht bezahlen.



Du hättest zusagen sollen. Dann hättest du einen Downhiller und wir hätten nach Wildbad gehen können.

Vlt. gewinnt ja jetzt Schusler für sie


----------



## slayerrider (10. November 2010)

Vlt. können wir ja morgen Abend, so ab 17:30Uhr ne kleine Runde drehen. Street oder ne Tour. Mir ist es egal.


----------



## la bourde (11. November 2010)

Noch ein bisschen street trial brakeless, mit schoenen Sachen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCDpJa3cTiI&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## la bourde (11. November 2010)

Wie sieht es für Heute Abend aus ?

Ich kann erst ab 17:45 fahren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (11. November 2010)

Was sollen wir überhaupt machen?

Die Action im Video ist sehr gut!


----------



## la bourde (11. November 2010)

Ich habe keinen Akku mehr in Licht. So eher Street/trial.

EDIT sagt: 17:45 for Freshdax ?


----------



## slayerrider (11. November 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Akku mehr in Licht. So eher Street/trial.
> 
> EDIT sagt: 17:45 for Freshdax ?


FreCCCChdax.
Passt bei mir.


----------



## la bourde (11. November 2010)

Noch 2 Videos von Heiko, ich weiss nicht ob ihr ihn kennt, er wohnt ganz in der Naehe, trainiert in Sulz und faehrt oft im Stuttgart Raum.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16328641"]Heiko Lehmann in Stuttgart on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16336280"]Heiko Lehmann in Stuttgart 2 on Vimeo[/ame]

Ich bin mit ihm ein paar Mal gefahren, es ist sehr beeindruckend was er kann !


Der Witz ist, dass ich die Videos auf dem französischen Forum gefunden habe, wo ich Moderator bin ...


----------



## slayerrider (12. November 2010)

nett.
Er hat wohl einen Vorliebe für Brunnen. Aber wirklich krass wie weit und wie hoch er springen kann. Das mit dem Brunnen mit den Platten ist ziemlich gut.

Zu der lilanen Mauer müssen wir auch mal gehen, ist das vlt. bei diesen Museen in der Nähe des Schlossgartens?

Ich weis, dass hier eher Mangel an DH-Bikes gibt, aber das wäre auch was:


----------



## la bourde (12. November 2010)

> Zu der lilanen Mauer müssen wir auch mal gehen, ist das vlt. bei diesen Museen in der Nähe des Schlossgartens?


Ja, glaube ich schon.

Nie was gehoert von Ryan Leech seit Kranked irgendwas ...
Aber er faehrt noch. Und wie krass:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClyeVo2xM8Y&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Ryan Leech on Life Balance and Riding[/nomedia]


Sonst, ein bisschen Motivation fuer morgen, wenn wir enduro fahren gehen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16736016"]Mojo/Fox Trail Diaries: Fabien Barel in Wales on Vimeo[/ame]

Wer hat Lust morgen, ein Enduro Tour zu fahren ?
Slayerrider, ich und Exel waeren am Start.


@Slayerrider: der Type hat die Hope gekriegt. Sorry.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. November 2010)

Ich will das sunn.... 

Wann fahrt ihr morgen? und wo den hw5?


----------



## la bourde (13. November 2010)

Sieht perfekt aus ...
Kein Kickback, Getriebe, hoehe Drehachse, und Mehrgelenker ...

http://www.racebike.cz/en/racebike-2/revoluzzer-2


----------



## slayerrider (13. November 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ich will das sunn....
> 
> Wann fahrt ihr morgen? und wo den hw5?



Soll la bourde entscheiden. Bei mir geht ab 13/14UHr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_Flowri (13. November 2010)

ich und *bike-freak* warten am herrenberger naturfreunde haus... Ruft am besten *bike-freak* auf dem handy an. *bike-freak* schickt slayerrider nochmal seine aktuelle nr. bis dann


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. November 2010)

-.-


----------



## la bourde (13. November 2010)

Wer will Cove fahren ?

Ich kann einen orangen Stiffe fast neu fuer 200â¬ ungefaehr finden.
In 15.5".


----------



## Matthias247 (13. November 2010)

Ich hätte gerne einen G-Punkt für 200Eur


----------



## slayerrider (13. November 2010)

Wegen Morgen:
http://www.78mtbracing.com/sckorb/
13Uhr geht es los, also sollten wir uns schon um 12Uhr treffen. 
Wer will mit nach Korb?


----------



## Matthias247 (13. November 2010)

Willst du trainieren loose zu sein? 
Mir ist Korb morgen zu heftig. Will aber irgendwas tourenmäßiges fahren, so auch gegen 13:00 damit nicht gleich dunkel ist. Hätte da noch jemand Lust drauf?

Treffen um 12:00? Du musst morgen unbedingt berichten ob das geklappt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (13. November 2010)

Ich hoffe jemand richtig gutes leitet das Training. Und ja ich will lernen super loose zu sein!

Heute waren wir auch schon super loose. Es war wirklich gut, wenn auch ein bisschen chaotisch. Wir hatten zwar zwei Akkus für 4 Personen aber halt nur einen Lampe...


----------



## Matthias247 (13. November 2010)

Als ich auch unterwegs war und es langsam dunkel wurde hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass ihr auch eher spät losgefahren seid und höchstwahrscheinlich garkein Licht dabei habt


----------



## la bourde (14. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Als ich auch unterwegs war und es langsam dunkel wurde hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass ihr auch eher spät losgefahren seid und höchstwahrscheinlich garkein Licht dabei habt



Ich hatte den Akku wenigstens !


----------



## cafescup (14. November 2010)

@ All


morgen wäre wieder STAMMTISCH:


*Treffpunkt: Montag 15.11. um 20:00Uhr im Wichtel*

Wer ist ausser Matthias,Thomas und meiner einer noch mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (14. November 2010)

Falls irgendjemand im Schaichtal oder Goldersbachtal einen Sigma Tacho findet, darf er ihn gerne bei mir abgeben 

Wie wars in Korb?

Das Racebike sieht echt gut gemacht aus. Die Schaltung blick ich aber nur so halb  Brauchts zur technisch perfekten Lösung nicht auch noch ne Bremsmomentabstützung?
Ansonsten sieht das Tretlager relativ hoch und der Lenkwinkel eher steil aus, aber das kommt auf so Bildern ja immer schlecht rüber.


----------



## slayerrider (14. November 2010)

Wir waren looooooose.
Es gab kein Training sondern krasses Posen und Stau auf der Strecke.


----------



## Matthias247 (14. November 2010)

Posen? Da wart ihr dann auch sofort dabei, oder?


----------



## exel (14. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wir waren looooooose.
> Es gab kein Training sondern krasses Posen und Stau auf der Strecke.



Ich war heute in Weilimdorf, da war auch Stau...


----------



## Matthias247 (15. November 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Sonst, ein bisschen Motivation fuer morgen, wenn wir enduro fahren gehen:
> Mojo/Fox Trail Diaries: Fabien Barel in Wales on Vimeo


Gerade erst zum Anschauen gekommen, macht wirklich Lust auf bei Scheißwetter fahren 
Mondraker und Last gefallen, das simple Orange sieht aber irgendwie nach mehr Spaß. Vielleicht nur deshalb weil er viel mehr loose ist? 

Achja, noch in dem Video gefunden: 
We climbed supersteep sections... That's cool 

Auf Weilimdorf hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust. Mal schauen, vielleicht nächstes Wochenende?


----------



## slayerrider (15. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Posen? Da wart ihr dann auch sofort dabei, oder?



Ja, eigentlich schon. Aber da gab es ein paar Probleme: Die hatten D3s und konnten besser fahren wie wir. La Bourde konnte sich dann zurückhalten aber ich musste es natürlich tortzdem probieren und bin gleich zweimal vollgas gecrasht. Was sehr praktisch war, da ich zu cool für ein Saftey Jacket war.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (15. November 2010)

Ich sammel' Francois um 19.30Uhr ein und komme dann zum Wichtel .


----------



## Matthias247 (15. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> La Bourde konnte sich dann zurückhalten aber ich musste es natürlich tortzdem probieren und bin gleich zweimal vollgas gecrasht. Was sehr praktisch war, da ich zu cool für ein Saftey Jacket war.......


Aber du hast doch schon das letzte mal festgestellt das es schon ne richtige DH Strecke und kein einfacher Trail ist 
Hoffe mal es ist nix weiter passiert.



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich sammel' Francois um 19.30Uhr ein und komme dann zum Wichtel .


Ihr seid dann also um 21:00 da 

Bis später!


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. November 2010)

Vorausgesetzt - Francois erfährt rechtzeitig von meinem Vorhaben


----------



## la bourde (15. November 2010)

N'Abend !


ich muss bis 2:05 zur Hause sein.

Kommst du dann später, oder fahre ich allein ?
Mit dem Fahrrad ?

Gruss,


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. November 2010)

Ich dachte eigentlich nicht, dass wir so lange bleiben  

Ich würde jedoch laufen. Du kannst aber auch fahren, wenn dir das lieber ist und wir treffen uns dann da. Hmm... Stimmt, so machen wir's!  Bin eh schon früher in BB weil ich noch ein Buch kaufen möchte und dann geh ich halt beim Asia-Mann noch was essen und lauf dann zum Meilen Werk rüber. Hat sich somit Francois


----------



## Matthias247 (15. November 2010)

Er meinte das er bis 20:05 zuhause bleiben muss und erst dann mit dir los könnte.


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. November 2010)

Ich ruf ihn mal an


----------



## slayerrider (15. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Aber du hast doch schon das letzte mal festgestellt das es schon ne richtige DH Strecke und kein einfacher Trail ist
> Hoffe mal es ist nix weiter passiert.



Ja schon, als ich im Auto war, habe ich dort auch wieder mein Gehirn gefunden...

Außer Pizzen und Prellungen habe ich nichts. Aber La Bourdes Blick war auch gut, sowas wie: "Natural selection"


----------



## carmin (15. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Die hatten D3s



 Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera ..?
 Navigationssystem mit DVD-Player und LCD-Monitor ...??
 Grafikadapter ???
 Klima Soja+Calcium+D3 Tabletten ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (15. November 2010)

D3


----------



## slayerrider (15. November 2010)

http://www.google.de/search?q=tld+d...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a
Außerdem hatten die das Carbonmodel, d.h. gleich 100Punkte mehr auf der Styleskala





Man konnte auch nicht mit ner Fotoausrüstung posen können. Denn dort hatte natürlich auch jemand ne nette (soweit ich das blicke...).
Mir fällt nur noch ne Enduro ein, damit hätte man sicher posen können.


----------



## carmin (15. November 2010)

aha ^^

Navi fänd ich ja noch ganz ansprechend beim Runterhügeln.


----------



## la bourde (15. November 2010)

Danny Macaskills neues Video :
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/3225237/New-clip-from-21m-hits-stunt-biker.html

Wie krass wieder ...
Das Fufanu ist der Hammer !!!


----------



## la bourde (16. November 2010)

Und heute noch ein Video von ihm...

Way back home von Danny Macaskill


----------



## slayerrider (16. November 2010)

unglaublich! Er fährt so krass. Frontflipdrop mit Bunnyhop.
Aber auch im ersten Video: Bunny to Manual to Manual to Abubaca to Fakie Manual to 180 drop....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (17. November 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Und heute noch ein Video von ihm...
> 
> Way back home von Danny Macaskill




Und schwuppdiwupp trägt man RedBull auf der Melone


----------



## Matthias247 (17. November 2010)

Die Youtube Version:




Mal wieder total krass. Wie macht er das?


----------



## Matthias247 (18. November 2010)

Will heute Abend evtl. jemand nightriden? Eher keine Trails, hab keine Lust auf Megamatsch.
Weiß aber selbst noch nicht so richtig ob ichs mir antun will, Schuhheizung hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht geladen und es wird ziemlich kalt sein


----------



## slayerrider (18. November 2010)

du hast jetzt ernsthaft ne Schuhheizung?


----------



## Matthias247 (18. November 2010)

Ja, gibts ab und zu bei Tchibo und ist ziemlich angenehm, sobald der Betrag der Temperatur jetzt größer als die Temperatur an sich ist 

(Alle Angaben in °C )


----------



## slayerrider (18. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ja, gibts ab und zu bei Tchibo und ist ziemlich angenehm, sobald der Betrag der Temperatur jetzt größer als die Temperatur an sich ist
> 
> (Alle Angaben in °C )



Ah, die Ingenieure können nicht mal mehr normal reden...

Ich musste zweimal lesen bis ich das kapiert habe...


----------



## plusminus (18. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ah, die Ingenieure können nicht mal mehr normal reden...



Oje, dann muss ich nach Zeugnisübergabe wohl direkt in einen Sprachkurs. Denn ich habe auch zweimal lesen müssen. Aber moment: studierst Du nicht Mathematik? Da sollten doch keine Verständnisprobleme aufkommen auch ohne Ing.

Die Sohlenheizung ist ganz praktisch. Würde mir mittlerweile allerdings nicht mehr die von Tchibo holen sondern eine Therm-IC (zB bei sportolino). Etwas teurer aber durch austauschbare Mignonakkus auf Dauer haltbarer. Meine Tchibo war nach 3 Jahren fertig. Ersatzakku hätte unverhältnismäßig viel gekostet.
Letzten Winter ging es trotz allem ohne Heizung und das war der härteste Winter den ich bisher aufm Rad mitgemacht hab.

Greetz
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (18. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ah, die Ingenieure können nicht mal mehr normal reden...
> 
> Ich musste zweimal lesen bis ich das kapiert habe...


Ich dachte jetzt eigentlich ich kann jemanden der Mathematik studiert auch mal kurz geistig beanspruchen. Scheint funktioniert zu haben


----------



## slayerrider (18. November 2010)

Damit ich das verstehe hÃ¤tte das vlt. so aussehen mÃ¼ssen:

Sohlenheitzung ist angenehm <=> I T I > T      V T â¬ Tagestemperaturen


Das Forum hat ein Problem, es kann kein LaTeX oder sowas oder ich habe diese Funktion noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## exel (18. November 2010)

mmmmh, ich lieeebe LaTeX  da werden Erinnerungen wach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (18. November 2010)

LaTex kann ich eigentlich gar nicht, ich mache das meist mit Openoffice. Aber LaTex sieht nachher vor allem gut aus.


----------



## carmin (19. November 2010)

Es braucht noch nicht mal ne eigene latex-Installation, man kanns ja auch in Wikipedia (zB die Spielwiese, oder man drückt nur auf "Vorschau" statt "Speichern") eingeben.

```
<math>\left|T\right|>T\wedge T\in\text{Tagestemperaturen}</math>
```
ma gucken, wie lang uns das Bild erhalten bleibt:


----------



## Matthias247 (19. November 2010)

Du hast dabei auch gleich den Fehler korrigiert über den ich mir gestern noch den Kopf zerbrochen hab


----------



## slayerrider (19. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Du hast dabei auch gleich den Fehler korrigiert über den ich mir gestern noch den Kopf zerbrochen hab



Nein, V sollte das umgedrehte A sein. Das "für alle" heißt. Das logische"Und" oder "Oder" hat hier nichts verloren.

Allerdings fällt mir grade ein, dass Matthias, auch einen andere Aussage gemeint haben können. Wenn ich heute Abend Zeit habe, dann versuche ich das auch so toll wie Carmin zu machen.


----------



## Matthias247 (19. November 2010)

Was machen wir morgen? Solll ja immerhin mal nicht regnen.

Idee 1) Tour fahren und so. Trails werden aber schwierig, bzw. schmierig sein
Idee 2) Nochmal nach Weilimdorf? Aber keine Ahnung obs da befahrbar wäre
Oder 1 vormittags, 2 nachmittags?


----------



## la bourde (19. November 2010)

Jemand fährt heute Abend ?


----------



## slayerrider (19. November 2010)

Idee 3 BAd Wildbad!

Man, wie kann man so ein blödes PNG bei Wikipedia hochladen?


----------



## slayerrider (20. November 2010)

Matthias, was willst du machen?


----------



## la bourde (20. November 2010)

Enduro Tour heute in Herrenberg !
14:30 sollt ihr in Hildrizhauserstrasse in Herrenberg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (20. November 2010)

Es hat noch einen Platz im Auto um von BB nach Herrenberg zu kommen!


----------



## carmin (20. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Man, wie kann man so ein blödes PNG bei Wikipedia hochladen?


?

Also wenn Du eine Art online-LaTeX-Compiler suchst, kannst ja auf die Spielwiese gehen, dort Deine Formel eingeben, dann auf "Vorschau" klicken und die Adresse des Formelbildes wieder hier einfügen.


----------



## beat (20. November 2010)

Servus ihr Böblinger  ! Die Ankündigung zur Jubitour der Stuttgarter Sonntagsfahrer findet ihr hier!


----------



## la bourde (20. November 2010)

beat schrieb:


> Servus ihr Böblinger  ! Die Ankündigung zur Jubitour der Stuttgarter Sonntagsfahrer findet ihr hier!



Ouh ouh !

Wir kommen gern (mit 30 Minuten Verspaetung mindestens), um nach 200m voll krass zu stuerzen !
Lass uns nur checken, ob es genug freie Plaetze im Krankenhaus gibt.


Ra.bretzel ist nicht am Start, ich und slayerrider auf jeden.
Bikefreak, exel, Matthias247, cafescup, wie sieht es aus ?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (20. November 2010)

beat schrieb:


> Servus ihr Böblinger  ! Die Ankündigung zur Jubitour der Stuttgarter Sonntagsfahrer findet ihr hier!


och man dieses jahr kann ich leider nich stürtzen... bin au der wm...


----------



## slayerrider (20. November 2010)

Klar,  wir sind am Start! Freuen uns auch schon!
Hoffentlich ist das Wetter halbwegs gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (21. November 2010)

mist, der Termin kommt ja jetzt echt überraschend.  Obwohls jedes Jahr der gleiche is...


----------



## Matthias247 (21. November 2010)

Bin auch dabei. Wir hatten auch schon am letzten Montag überlegt das es ja demnächst sein müsste 
Hoffe auch auf gutes Wetter. Und ich will nicht schon wieder stürzen!


----------



## slayerrider (21. November 2010)

Ok, dann sind wir jetzt schon mal ziemlich sicher 3 Leute.
Matthias fährst du mit dem Rad hin?


----------



## beat (21. November 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> mist, der Termin kommt ja jetzt echt überraschend.  Obwohls jedes Jahr der gleiche is...


----------



## cafescup (21. November 2010)

Wenn`s Rückentechnisch geht, dann bin ich diesmal auch mit dabei


----------



## Matthias247 (21. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ok, dann sind wir jetzt schon mal ziemlich sicher 3 Leute.
> Matthias fährst du mit dem Rad hin?


Denke schon. Heißt ja schließlich FAHRrad und nicht Aufladlrad 
Aber erstmal schauen wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## la bourde (21. November 2010)

Schleches Wetter, nette Videos:
Ich mag nicht das Style, aber es gibt ein bestimmtes krasse Trick fuer slayerrider:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUVLFrNoJ48"]YouTube        - Rob Ridge Standard Bykes[/nomedia]

Kein Fahhrad, aber wie krass ist das denn:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRTVvB79OWs"]YouTube        - Best of future and present in biketrial vs mototrial[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (21. November 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Es braucht noch nicht mal ne eigene latex-Installation, man kanns ja auch in Wikipedia (zB die Spielwiese, oder man drückt nur auf "Vorschau" statt "Speichern") eingeben.
> 
> ```
> <math>\left|T\right|>T\wedge T\in\text{Tagestemperaturen}</math>
> ...



Danke, ich habe es geblickt. Das ist super.

Das könnte Matthias auch noch gemeint haben:








Matthias247 schrieb:


> Denke schon. Heißt ja schließlich FAHRrad und nicht Aufladlrad
> Aber erstmal schauen wie das Wetter ist.



Zurück fährst auch mit dem Rad?


----------



## cafescup (21. November 2010)

@ ALL


morgen ist wieder *Stammtisch*

ich schlage nach Absprache mit la_bourde den 

*Treffpunkt 20Uhr im Cafe Schilling* vor.

Wer ist mit dabei


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (21. November 2010)

So, und jetz kannste das ganze noch in Prolog ausrücken 

Edith sagt, ich bin beim Stammtisch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (21. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> So, und jetz kannste das ganze noch in Prolog ausrücken
> 
> Edith sagt, ich bin beim Stammtisch dabei.



Das kann einer der Informatiker machen, das ist nicht so mein Fachgebiet...


----------



## la bourde (21. November 2010)

Im schwäbischen Prolog:
Temperatur_vom_Fuss_isch_ok(t) :- abs(t) > t.

Es gibt aber einen Bug mit dem Bein.

EDIT sagt:
Ein Film für dich, slayerrider:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V9OdilCiDM"]YouTube        - Machete Official Trailer 2010[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I16020r--oM"]YouTube        - Official Machete Trailer HD[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (21. November 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Schleches Wetter, nette Videos:
> Ich mag nicht das Style, aber es gibt ein bestimmtes krasse Trick fuer slayerrider:
> YouTube        - Rob Ridge Standard Bykes
> 
> ...



Toni Bou ist super krass! Würde auch gerne mal ein Trialmoped ausprobieren.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (22. November 2010)

hier noch ein bischen bmx action...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgAAMAEJvaU&feature=related"]YouTube        - Nike 6.0 Tunnel Jam [HQ][/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (22. November 2010)

war das nicht schon hier?

@bike freak: Melde dich mal per mail, dann versuche ich deinen Gabel mal zu machen!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (22. November 2010)

So hab ne mail geschickt


----------



## la bourde (22. November 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> 
> morgen ist wieder *Stammtisch*
> ...


Ich bin dabei.

Wollen wir danach kurz zu Weihnachtsmark gehen ?


----------



## slayerrider (24. November 2010)

Vlt.hat ja jemand darauf Bock:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495319


----------



## slayerrider (24. November 2010)

Da hier mal wieder nichts los ist:
Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooose:





Ob das geklappt hat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (25. November 2010)

Gee Atherton gegen David Knight (enduro MX) in Fort William

EDIT: [ame=http://vimeo.com/16890031]Bitte so eine Strecke in BB !!![/ame]

[ame=http://www.vimeo.com/16611856]Lac Blanc[/ame]

Und ein sehr gutes deutsches Video

[ame=http://vimeo.com/17167450]Sued Frankreich wieder, super Video[/ame]
Das Maedchen auf dem Sunn Charger ist Anne Caroline Chausson, fuer die, die sie nicht kennen.


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2010)

nur gute Videos.
Jetzt habe ich voll Bock auf fahren.

bitte Ktm und Sommer direkt zu mir.


----------



## exel (26. November 2010)

Schöne Videos!
Am Sonntag bin ich übrigens nicht am Start, da in meiner Gabel immer noch kein Federmedium drin ist... Ich will endlich wieder Trails fahren!


----------



## Matthias247 (26. November 2010)

Pump sie halt mit Luft voll und schraub den Deckel schnell genug zu 

Hätte jetzt glaub ich schon fast Lust auf Skifahren am Wochenende.


----------



## exel (26. November 2010)

Zum Reinpumpen brauch man aber auch ein Ventil


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2010)

Hast du nicht sowas




 damit giest du die Luft rein und schraubst dann den Deckel drauf, dann brauchst du kein Ventil.

Hast du die Domain nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (26. November 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Schöne Videos!
> Am Sonntag bin ich übrigens nicht am Start, da in meiner Gabel immer noch kein Federmedium drin ist... Ich will endlich wieder Trails fahren!


Schade dass es mit der Gabel nicht so gut geklappt wie gehofft.

Hast du beim Protone schon bestellt ?

Du könntest auch mit dem Morewood fahren, oder ?


----------



## exel (26. November 2010)

Jup das Protone-Kit ist bestellt. Hab gleich noch Marzocchi-Teile bestellt und die dauern leider.

Die Domain hätte ich zwar noch, aber will nicht schon wieder umbauen...


----------



## carmin (26. November 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Gee Atherton gegen David Knight (enduro MX) in Fort William


Der Ausgang war ja zu erwarten, schließlich sind die Preise und damit die Motivation sehr unterschiedlich ^^

[email protected]ächter: Hätte eins übrig, nur Sommer könnt ich selber grad brauchen ;-)


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Der Ausgang war ja zu erwarten, schließlich sind die Preise und damit die Motivation sehr unterschiedlich ^^
> 
> [email protected]ächter: Hätte eins übrig, nur Sommer könnt ich selber grad brauchen ;-)



Du hast einen Ktm übrig?



exel schrieb:


> J
> 
> Die Domain hätte ich zwar noch, aber will nicht schon wieder umbauen...



das dauert genau 30min und du kannst am Sonntag fahren! Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## carmin (26. November 2010)

na, das natürlich nicht ^^


----------



## Matthias247 (26. November 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Du hast einen Ktm übrig?
> 
> 
> 
> das dauert genau 30min und du kannst am Sonntag fahren! Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen.


Außerdem darfste die 55 vermutlich sowieso ausbauen um das Protone Dingens eingebaut zu bekommen.

Ich habs jetzt auch so verstanden das carmin eine KTM übrig hat


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> na, das natürlich nicht ^^



was hast du dann übrig? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Wenn doch die KTM, dann will ich die.


----------



## carmin (26. November 2010)

Wieso so markenfixiert? ;-)


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2010)

jetzt blicke gar nichts mehr....


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2010)

Morgen: 10Uhr schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (26. November 2010)

Ich auch nicht !


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2010)

du wirst es nicht einmal bis zum Vesper schaffen....


----------



## Matthias247 (26. November 2010)

Heißt das ihr kommt später oder garnich?


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2010)

ich werde schon kommen, denke ich. Aber 10Uhr schaffe ich nicht.

Du kannst mich ja so gegen 10Uhr anrufen (Festnetz!) und mal fragen was ich so tue...


----------



## la bourde (27. November 2010)

Wie sieht es aus heute Nachmittag ?

Wollen wir driften gehen ?


----------



## slayerrider (27. November 2010)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

so ca. 14:30Uhr bei mir zum Driften!


----------



## slayerrider (27. November 2010)

Wer fährt jetzt morgen mit der Bahn???
Wir müssen so ca. um 12Uhr oder später fahren, siehe hier:
http://www2.vvs.de/vvs/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2


----------



## Matthias247 (27. November 2010)

Der Link geht nicht. Tendenziell eine Bahn früher, um mal nicht als letztes da zu sein? 
Und dann Treffpunkt nochmal ne Stunde früher, weils sowieso nicht klappt.

Ich weiß noch nicht genau ob ich bahn oder rad fahre, mir wars heute nach 2 stunden auf dem rad schon arschkalt. Aber morgen solls ja wärmer sein.


----------



## la bourde (27. November 2010)

Ich nehme die Bahn auf jeden Fall.
Ich würde sagen, die von 12:00, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (27. November 2010)

Wir können den Regio nehmen und sind dann um 13:05 bei der Stelle. Das hört sich für mich gut an!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (28. November 2010)

http://www.cpm24.tv/
live übertragug der WM


----------



## slayerrider (28. November 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> http://www.cpm24.tv/
> live übertragug der WM



ich habe gedacht du bist da. Und jetzt spielt da jemand anderes...


----------



## slayerrider (28. November 2010)

Kleine Orientierungshilfe für nächstes Jahr in Sachen Pumptrack:


----------



## Matthias247 (29. November 2010)

Es gibt also Leute die noch mehr Erde in nem Pumptrack verbauen als wir 

Wer will heute Abend was machen und wo wollen wir hin?


----------



## cafescup (29. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wer will heute Abend was machen und wo wollen wir hin?



Na denn, *Stammtisch*

Ich schlage vor:

*Treffpunkt 20 Uhr im Cafe Schilling*

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (29. November 2010)

Ich komme, aber wie immer gegen 20:15.

Viele Gruesse,


----------



## Matthias247 (29. November 2010)




----------



## slayerrider (30. November 2010)

loose mit den neuen 5.10:


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Dezember 2010)

29" Dirt Trend direkt aus Frankreich:


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Dezember 2010)

Da hättest du das -559 aber noch wegmachen müssen


----------



## plusminus (2. Dezember 2010)

und das 26x2,1..... aber im ersten Moment. Perspektive ist ein gutes Instrument in der Photographie.

Grüße
+-


----------



## la bourde (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es aus dieses Wochenende ?


----------



## slayerrider (2. Dezember 2010)

Nach schnee!


----------



## la bourde (2. Dezember 2010)

Echt ?
Wollt ihr fahren ?

Sucht jemand 83 mm Saint Kurbeln in 175m (alte Version), oder hÃ¤tte jemand gern eine Rochshox Totem 2-Step 07 fÃ¼r 250â¬ ?


----------



## slayerrider (2. Dezember 2010)

Hast du mal aus dem Fenster geschaut?
Ich kann aber wahrscheinlich nicht am We.

Für Matthias habe ich hier noch was:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (2. Dezember 2010)

Würd ich nehmen. Ich glaub La Bourde auch.
Momentan steht aber etwas anderes gelbes im Interessensmittelpunkt.


----------



## plusminus (2. Dezember 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Momentan steht aber etwas anderes gelbes im Interessensmittelpunkt.



Solang das nicht die FDP ist.....

@David: wir waren gestern 2,5h Nightriden im Schnee. Ist richtig spaßig und sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen. Ab Sonntag wird Tauwetter einsetzen, Mitte nächster Woche wieder gefrieren. Wenn dann muss man den Schnee diesen Samstag ausnutzen.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Dezember 2010)

PS: Bin am Wochenende nicht da


----------



## plusminus (2. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht meinte Matthias ja dies






Denkt Euch einfach einen Dämpfer dazu.

Greetz
+-


----------



## slayerrider (2. Dezember 2010)

na hoffentlich nicht, sonder vlt. meint er eher gelbes Dekor:





wenn ja dann möchte ich damit unbedingt mal looooose sein...


----------



## plusminus (2. Dezember 2010)

Das zweirädrige Gelbe benötigt keine planierte Piste sondern fährt auch durch (Achtung aufmerkt) lo(o)sen Schnee.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Dezember 2010)

Weder noch. Das erste ist zu groß, das zweite zu teuer. Außerdem auch schon ziemlich grün für gelb.


----------



## plusminus (2. Dezember 2010)

kannst ja ne überteuerte versenkbare Sattelstütze reinmachen 
Frieren die eigentlich im Winter zu? Die Mechanik hat ja scheinbar selbst bei Plusgraden Probleme.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Dezember 2010)

Naja, wenn die ganze Zeit Wasser dagegenspritzt und das irgendwann gefriert ist da so ne tolle Eisschicht drauf die dann nicht mehr einfährt. Wie bei ner Federgabel. Dagegen hilft häufiges verstellen.
Dann hats halt noch das Problem das die Mechanik (Hebel, Züge) verdreckt und dann auch nix mehr geht. Das Problem sollte dann die Reverb, die hydraulisch funktioniert, nicht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (2. Dezember 2010)

Nicht zu groß, nicht zu teuer und vor allem Gelb, dann muss es das hier sein:


----------



## la bourde (3. Dezember 2010)

Ein kleines Parkour Video, echt geil:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMppD-bUNWo"]YouTube        - Parkour, literally.[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (3. Dezember 2010)

WTF:
http://media.yb.nl/360ski/


----------



## slayerrider (4. Dezember 2010)

wir gehen fahren. in 15min bei mir für die kurzentschlossenen.


----------



## naddel79 (4. Dezember 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Vielleicht meinte Matthias ja dies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Nnrt04zl63M/TENUGMa3SmI/AAAAAAAAASE/ArtQm01GtWk/s1600/Bild0067.jpg

Heisst das dann noxville?


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Dezember 2010)

Dem Gewicht nach eher Litenox. Ich würds trotzdem nehmen, wenns jemand übrig hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (4. Dezember 2010)

naddel79 schrieb:


> Heisst das dann noxville?



Das überlasse ich jedem selbst. Auf jeden Fall das schickste Liteville das ich bisher gesehen habe. Einzig die U-Turn Air Gabel müsste noch getauscht werden 

+-


----------



## la bourde (5. Dezember 2010)

Hey gute Nachricht !!!

Slayerrider du kannst bald Rennrad fahren, Mafac hat endlich eine Gruppe an deiner Groesse entwickelt:


----------



## la bourde (5. Dezember 2010)

*DAS FILM DES JAHRES *
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eg6lGoRQQ8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Lady is the Boss - Bicycle Fight[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (5. Dezember 2010)

Heute Mittag radeln. Wer hat Bock?

Wir treffen uns um 14:45-15:00Uhr bei mir.


----------



## cafescup (5. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> *DAS FILM DES JAHRES *
> YouTube        - Lady is the Boss - Bicycle Fight




Och ne.. das Video ist soooo schlecht :kotz:


----------



## exel (5. Dezember 2010)

Gute Neuigkeiten: Meine Gabel fürs Enduro ist fast komplett, es fehlt nur noch ein bisschen Öl und gutes Ansprechverhalten. Öl sollte kein Problem sein und fürs Ansprechverhalten müssen wir nächstes Wochenende droppen gehen


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. Dezember 2010)

so mal was neues... 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17498611"]Ein schÃ¶ner Tag on Vimeo[/ame]


Ps: dauert noch ne stunde bis es vollens convertiert hat.


----------



## la bourde (5. Dezember 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> so mal was neues...
> 
> Ein schÃ¶ner Tag on Vimeo
> 
> ...



Super !!!
Die Videos werden immer besser !


PS: manchmal du bist vlt. zu nah(@1:54 und 2:30), probiere mal mehr Abstand zu haben, dass man die gesammte Dirt sieht.


----------



## slayerrider (6. Dezember 2010)

nice. Verkauf dein bike und kauf ne Kammera! Dann kommst du nicht mehr in Versuchen zu fahren statt zu filmen!

PS: du hast ein Lob von LaBourde bekommen!


----------



## I_Flowri (7. Dezember 2010)

kann ich mich nur anschließen großes Lob auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_Flowri (7. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ich habe gedacht du bist da. Und jetzt spielt da jemand anderes...


Bikefreak soll bei der wm spielen  also da muss er noch viel besser werden


----------



## la bourde (7. Dezember 2010)

I_Flowri schrieb:


> Bikefreak soll bei der wm spielen  also da muss er noch viel besser werden



Aber er trainiert gar nicht ! Er sucht immer noch die Dörts !!!
Wo sind die Därts ?
Sind wir bald da ?


----------



## slayerrider (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte auch grade noch etwas Gemeines schreiben, aber ich weiß nicht so genau, wie weit man hier gehen darf...


----------



## plusminus (7. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ...aber ich weiß nicht so genau, wie weit man hier gehen darf...



Etwas Dirttalk ist glaub schon in Ordnung.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Dezember 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Etwas Dirttalk ist glaub schon in Ordnung.


----------



## slayerrider (7. Dezember 2010)

Zum Dirttalk passt auch gut das Foto der Woche. Der Fahrer ist einer der D3-Besitzer aus Korb:






Wie man sieht, kann man da wohl auch bei richtig schlechtem Wetter fahren.


----------



## la bourde (8. Dezember 2010)

[ame=http://vimeo.com/17560575]MOSHEN !!![/ame]


----------



## la bourde (8. Dezember 2010)

[ame=http://vimeo.com/17433440]Chris Akrigg[/ame]


----------



## plusminus (9. Dezember 2010)

Sowas geht halt nur mitm 29er 

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (9. Dezember 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Sowas geht halt nur mitm 29er
> 
> +-



ne, nur mit einem 29er BRAKELESS ...


----------



## plusminus (9. Dezember 2010)

haja klar. An mein 29er würden auch keine Bremsen rankommen. Irgendwie muss ich den Gewichtsnachteil wieder reinholen.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Dezember 2010)

Tja, ists überhaupt ein 29er oder ein 28er? 
Immerhin mal mit Freilauf


----------



## slayerrider (10. Dezember 2010)

Da hier nichts los ist gibt es nach dem Gelben jetzt was ähnliches:




xtr-Kurbel ware noch gut.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Dezember 2010)

So zum Thema Support the Whip


----------



## slayerrider (10. Dezember 2010)

Das kommt jetzt ganz darauf an wer man ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (10. Dezember 2010)

Was wollen wir mogen machen ?
Frueh los fahren, sonst ist es so schnell kalt und dunkel.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Dezember 2010)

Das von dir? 
Keine ahnung ob ich morgen fahren will, wieder mega siffig werden


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Was wollen wir mogen machen ?
> Frueh los fahren, sonst ist es so schnell kalt und dunkel.



definiere "früh"

Grüsse ra.


----------



## plusminus (10. Dezember 2010)

Wald könnt ihr vergessen, da geht gerade gar nix! Bleiben nur geräumte Wege oder ihr geht streeten wenn ihr dem Material das Salz zumuten wollt.

+-


----------



## slayerrider (10. Dezember 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wald könnt ihr vergessen, da geht gerade gar nix! Bleiben nur geräumte Wege oder ihr geht streeten wenn ihr dem Material das Salz zumuten wollt.
> 
> +-



vlt. doch. Wir nehmen eine Schaufel mit und nach 10mal an der gleichen Stelle fahren, kann man wahrscheinlich fahren...


----------



## slayerrider (11. Dezember 2010)

für die, die immer noch keinen Downhiller haben:





und hier noch etwas richtig Gutes:


----------



## plusminus (11. Dezember 2010)

Und David, hast 9 Leute gefunden die vor Dir die Trails plattgefahren haben? Mir haben die paar hundert Meter Feldweg heute schon wieder gereicht, war froh, dass der Rest geräumt war.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Dezember 2010)

Bei 0:49


----------



## slayerrider (11. Dezember 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Und David, hast 9 Leute gefunden die vor Dir die Trails plattgefahren haben? Mir haben die paar hundert Meter Feldweg heute schon wieder gereicht, war froh, dass der Rest geräumt war.
> 
> +-



Ich war an einem Trail und nach fünfmaligem Fahren war der Trail an den Stellen, an denen nicht schon ein Bach durchgeflossen ist, frei von Schnee. Es war halt ein bisschen matschig.


----------



## la bourde (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauche sowas um einkaufen zu gehen.

Schade, dass der Appalache so unstabil war. Sieht wirklich gut aus.

@Ra:
Schau dir mal das an:




1990 ?




GT Lobo DH 1998, ein der ersten DH Sereinbikes aus Kohlenstoff.
Es war damals einen Traum für mich. Der Preis war auch so übertrieben !
(die Bremse ist eine Rock Shox, hydraulisch aber mit Kabel gezogen )

@Matthias247: Er war LOOSE !!!  Gute Augen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (12. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> @Matthias247: Er war LOOSE !!!  Gute Augen !



Ich habe bei 0:49 nichts gesehen. Kann mir mal jemand helfen?

Zum Lobo DH: Hier hat einer einen netten Aufbau:


----------



## la bourde (12. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich habe bei 0:49 nichts gesehen. Kann mir mal jemand helfen?
> 
> Zum Lobo DH: Hier hat einer einen netten Aufbau:



Gefällt mir gar nicht, er hat Mittelalter und Renaissance gemischt ...
Keine AC Kurbeln und Kefu, nicht die richtige Mavic Felgen, eine Dorado statt die Boxxer 151 oder Monster T, keine RS Bremse ...

Die Dorado wäre nur auf einem Spe palmer replica schön.


----------



## la bourde (12. Dezember 2010)

Nach meinem heutigen Faceplant (@Slayerrider: mein Fuß tut weh), hatte ich Zeit, einige Videos zu schauen.

[ame=http://vimeo.com/14987975]z.B. das Video[/ame]

Die Name des Typs, der die Musik geschrieben hat, war mir irgendwie bekannt.
Eigentlich ich habe ihn am Samstag eine MTB-Teile gekauft !
Zwei Hypothese:
- Zufall
- ich kaufe zu viel Zeuge 
...


Sonst:

*MORGEN Stammtisch um 20:00 im Café Schilling*


----------



## exel (12. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Nach meinem heutigen Faceplant (@Slayerrider: mein Fuß tut weh), hatte ich Zeit, einige Videos zu schauen.



Wo wart ihr denn heute fahren? Welchen Rahmen sollte ich eigentlich kaufen wenn ich ein Dirt- / Streetbike brauche?


----------



## slayerrider (12. Dezember 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn heute fahren? Welchen Rahmen sollte ich eigentlich kaufen wenn ich ein Dirt- / Streetbike brauche?


ein Majesty natürlich.


----------



## la bourde (12. Dezember 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn heute fahren? Welchen Rahmen sollte ich eigentlich kaufen wenn ich ein Dirt- / Streetbike brauche?



Keine Ahnung. Wie wäre es mit stahl ?


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Dezember 2010)

@Stammtisch: Bin dabei. Mandy vermutlich auch.
@La Bourde: Vermutlich weil du zuviel Zeug kaufst 
@Video: Also beim Backflip hab ich auch schon den Faceplant gesehen 
@Rahmen: Kein Inspired?


----------



## carmin (12. Dezember 2010)

Morgen lädt die Stadt BB um 16 Uhr zur "Sitzung der AG Radverkehr" ein, mit TOP 4: "Bike-Park"... Ist da jemand von Euch zugegen?
(Ich bin geschäftlich unterwegs...)


----------



## exel (12. Dezember 2010)

Brauch ich keinen Rahmen mit integrierten Kettenspannern, wie zB das Last Cord?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (12. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Sonst:
> 
> *MORGEN Stammtisch um 20:00 im Café Schilling*



JEPP Stammtisch

ich bin dabei

@la bourde:  Ist Dir was passiert? Hoffentlich nicht. Gute Besserung


----------



## la bourde (12. Dezember 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Brauch ich keinen Rahmen mit integrierten Kettenspannern, wie zB das Last Cord?



Magst du lieber single speed oder nicht ?
Ist es nur für street und dirt, oder willst du auch ein bisschen trial probieren ?


----------



## la bourde (12. Dezember 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Morgen lädt die Stadt BB um 16 Uhr zur "Sitzung der AG Radverkehr" ein, mit TOP 4: "Bike-Park"... Ist da jemand von Euch zugegen?
> (Ich bin geschäftlich unterwegs...)


Ich erfahre das irgendwie jetzt nun.
Na ja, geht jemand ?


----------



## la bourde (12. Dezember 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> JEPP Stammtisch
> 
> ich bin dabei
> 
> @la bourde:  Ist Dir was passiert? Hoffentlich nicht. Gute Besserung



Danke. Ne nichts schlimmes. Dank meiner Muskulatur


----------



## exel (12. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Magst du lieber single speed oder nicht ?
> Ist es nur für street und dirt, oder willst du auch ein bisschen trial probieren ?



Also single speed muss schon sein. soll für dirt und street sein. Und nen Stahlrahmen will ich eigentlich auch. Was muss ich bei den Ausfallenden beachten?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. Dezember 2010)

@Exel,
er sollte nicht mehr als 2,5 kg wigen und wenn du ss fahren willst horizontales ausfallende. Und eine kurze Kettenstrebe ist auch nicht schlecht... Integrierter Kettenspanner ist eig. egal... nehm das was dir gefällt, Last, ns, blk, usw. sind eig. alle von der geo. ähnlich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (12. Dezember 2010)

Fuer die Stalhrahmen hast du jetzt fast gar keinen Wahl mehr.
Die sind alle aus 4130 Cromo.
Die beste Rohren waeren aber natuerlich aus Reynold 853 oder sogar aus Titan.
Die alte Last Rufus waren aus 853 reynolds, aber es faellt mir kein anderes, ausser Lacondeguys Kona signature Rahmen.

So wenn du was aus Reynolds findest, dann kaufen.

Sonst probiere mal triple butted 4130 zu finden, es gibt einige Rahmen.

Die Ausfallende, wie auf dem Last, sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gut.
Du kannst sehr genau die Spannung einstellen, die Scheibeaufnahme bewegt sich aber nicht.
Es bedeutet, dass du ab und zu vlt. deine Bremse wieder einrichten soll, wenn die kette zu lang geworden ist.
Andere Nachteil: du musst immer alles umschrauben wenn du ein Platten bekommst, und die Spannung wieder richtig einstellen.
Auf dem Evil Faction zB, ist das System besser in diesem Fall, aber dafuer ist die Spannung schwerer einzustellen.

Last ist meiner Meinung nah einen guten Wahl, und wenn du einen alten Rahmen aus Reynolds finden kann, ist es dann die Spitze.


----------



## slayerrider (12. Dezember 2010)

noch was nettes, wenn man sonst keine Probleme mehr hat:
[redbull]021242935797207[/redbull]


----------



## exel (12. Dezember 2010)

Das hilft mir doch schon mal weiter. Ich werde mich dann mal ein bisschen umschauen welche Rahmen es gibt die euren Tipps entsprechen und wieder berichten


----------



## carmin (12. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen auch nicht zu diesem Event.


Da werden wir wohl auch nicht viel verpassen.  Laut Protokoll von der letzten Sitzung soll Hensel über Möglichkeiten am Murkenbach und/oder Baumoval sprechen.  Zu ihm habt Ihr ja übern RKV eh Kontakt.  Ich fänd die Sitzung auch eher zu Aspekten der Radverkehrsgestaltung interessant.  Aber dazu kann ich auch ne Mail schreiben und das nächste Protokoll abwarten.


----------



## cafescup (14. Dezember 2010)

@ ALL

Es gibt neue Info`s zum Bikepark in BB. Heute erschien ein Bericht in der Böblinger Kreiszeitung. (siehe Anhang)


Weitere Info´s folgen.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (14. Dezember 2010)

@cafescup: Super !


Alic C


----------



## la bourde (15. Dezember 2010)

Wirklich lustig


----------



## slayerrider (15. Dezember 2010)

hahahha

Scheint sehr beliebt diese Anzeige schon über 20000 Besucher.

Edit sagt: Hier gibt es auch etwas gutes.


----------



## slayerrider (15. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wirklich lustig



Oh, die Auktion wurde aus dem Programm genommen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute, 

heute ist doch perfektes Wetter für einen Nightride. Der Schnee ist noch leicht und locker, da läßt es sich bestimmt vortrefflich fahren. 
Ich hätte da 2 Vorschläge

1) wir starten gegen 18.00 h von dem BB-Termalbad aus für ca. 1,5 Stunden eine Runde. Anschließend schmeißend wir die Bikes ins Auto und holen die Schwimmtasche raus und gehen noch ein zwei Stunden planschen. (haben wir schon ein paar mal gemacht, macht super Laune)

oder 2) Wir gehen einfach 2 Stunden eine Tour fahren.

Bitte um kurze Rückmeldung wer Lust hat, ich weiß das ist recht kurzfristig, seid halt einfach spontan. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (16. Dezember 2010)

hm, ich glaube ich habe Bock. Allerdings will ich nur Radfahren. Was aber niemanden davon abhalten soll in die Therme zu gehen.


----------



## la bourde (16. Dezember 2010)

Na ja warum nicht.
18:00 ist frueh aber sollte kalppen dieses Mal.

Gruss,


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Na ja warum nicht.
> 18:00 ist frueh aber sollte kalppen dieses Mal.
> 
> Gruss,



ja super wenn Du dabei bist, plus qu'on est de fous, le plus en rigole 

Wir treffen uns um 18.00 h beim Slayerrider. Wenn Du es bis dahin nicht schaffst, ruf mich kurz an. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## slayerrider (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Radfahren?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Dezember 2010)

ich kann es noch nicht ganz sicher sagen, aber Lust hätte ich, entweder eine Tour (Donnerstag war richtig spaßig) oder unter einer Brücke Pumptrack fahren. 

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## slayerrider (18. Dezember 2010)

Wir können auch den Trail am Tannenberg shredern.
Ich mache bei allem mit.

Wir sollten halt auf jeden Fall um 14:00Uhr los gehen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wir können auch den Trail am Tannenberg shredern.
> Ich mache bei allem mit.
> 
> Wir sollten halt auf jeden Fall um 14:00Uhr los gehen.



14.00 h ist O.K. für mich, aber auf Tannenberg hab ich keine so grosse Lust. 

Machen wir also ein ca. 2 Std. Tour? Labourde bisch dabei?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Dezember 2010)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> 14.00 h ist O.K. für mich, aber auf Tannenberg hab ich keine so grosse Lust.
> 
> Machen wir also ein ca. 2 Std. Tour? Labourde bisch dabei?



Hab gerade mit Labourde gesprochen, er kann um 14.30 h bei Dir sein Slayerrider. 

Wenn es bei Dir nicht passt, ruf mich bitte an, ansonsten um 14.30 h bei Dir. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## slayerrider (18. Dezember 2010)

Wir fahren einen Tour? Oder ihr kommt zu mir zum Essen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (18. Dezember 2010)

A) Slayerrider und ich wollen morgen skifahren gehen. Wenn noch jemand mit will -> melden
B) Will jemand was bei Hibike mitbestellen? Gibt heute 20% auf alle Speiseeis Artikel. Ihr würdet die Sachen dann vermutlich aber erst nächstes jahr bekommen, weil ich ab Mitte nächster Woche nicht mehr da bin.


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Dezember 2010)

Wir waren loose - auf dem Skilift. Vor allem ich


----------



## slayerrider (19. Dezember 2010)

Und wer war Schuld???


----------



## la bourde (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn bitte:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC2fMPHxnz4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - ä¸­åç°å¾æ°å¸æï¼åç¿ä¹å¾å¦ä¸åç¥è©±åºç¾ï¼[/nomedia]


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Und wer war Schuld???


Hmm, der Lift, der Schnee? Oder vielleicht auch *du*? 



la bourde schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn bitte:
> YouTube        - ä¸*åç°å¾æ°å¸æï¼åç¿ä¹å¾å¦ä¸åç¥è©±åºç¾ï¼


Kovarik? 


Wie siehts heute Abend aus?


----------



## la bourde (20. Dezember 2010)

Danke Matthias, ich hatte vergessen, was zu schreiben.

*Stammtisch um 20:00 im Cafe Schilling*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (20. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn bitte:
> YouTube        - ä¸*åç°å¾æ°å¸æï¼åç¿ä¹å¾å¦ä¸åç¥è©±åºç¾ï¼



sehr gut! Er hat verstanden wie es geht!


----------



## stevenscrosser (20. Dezember 2010)

Punkt 8 im Schilling - is gebongt'


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Dezember 2010)

Brauche evtl etwas länger, komme dann aber nach


----------



## la bourde (20. Dezember 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfs1PAnOvw8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Alex Coleborn Shootin' it[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (21. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> YouTube        - Alex Coleborn Shootin' it



Wie krass ist das denn?!!!

Tailwhip to Footjam-Tailwhip to Barspin, klar....
Flair to Footjam ist auch nicht schlecht.
Double-Tailwhip to Manuel to Fakie muss ich auch lernen.

Noch ein schönes Pic (bitte Sommer direkt zu mir!):


----------



## carmin (21. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Tailwhip to Footjam-Tailwhip to Barspin, klar....


Frage vom Laien: Ist sowas eigentlich geplant?  Oder wickelt er das jeweils physikalisch Nächstliegende nur sehr stilvoll ab?


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Dezember 2010)

La Bourde:
Hibike Bestellung geht jetzt wohl schon als Teillieferung (ohne TLD Shirt) raus. Eigentlich doof, weil ich wahrscheinlich erstmal garnicht da bin um das Paket entgegenzunehmen.


----------



## slayerrider (21. Dezember 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Frage vom Laien: Ist sowas eigentlich geplant?  Oder wickelt er das jeweils physikalisch Nächstliegende nur sehr stilvoll ab?



Ist das einen rhetorische Frage? Wenn nein, dann lautet die Antwort ja.
Wenn du also mal Street, Park oder Dirt fahren möchtest, dann ist es für maximales Posing wichtig möglichst viele schwierige Tricks über ein "to" zu verbinden. So zum Start empfiehlt sich: Bunny Hop to Manual.


----------



## plusminus (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe mal meine ersten Versuche - so alle Teile fürs Rad jemals eintreffen - enden nicht mit sowas wie BunnyHop to Scrambled Eggs to Hospital to Cemetery. Falls doch hoffe ich auf hohe B-Noten.

+-


----------



## *Bike-freak* (21. Dezember 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10795


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (21. Dezember 2010)

Das hatten wir doch schon gesehen!???



plusminus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal meine ersten Versuche - so alle Teile fürs Rad jemals eintreffen - enden nicht mit sowas wie BunnyHop to Scrambled Eggs to Hospital to Cemetery. Falls doch hoffe ich auf hohe B-Noten.
> 
> +-



Das wäre auch ok, da kannst du dann was im "no scars-no proof"- Thread posten.


----------



## la bourde (22. Dezember 2010)




----------



## la bourde (22. Dezember 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DexDu4FDEWM&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Red Bull New Year No Limits 2010 - World Record Snowmobile Jump - Levi LaVallee[/nomedia]

Wo ist der Schnee, bitte ?


----------



## slayerrider (23. Dezember 2010)

da hier nicht so viel geht: on the edge


----------



## slayerrider (24. Dezember 2010)

Wer weiß wo das ist? Da haben wir auch schon geposed.


----------



## exel (24. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wer weiß wo das ist? Da haben wir auch schon geposed.



Saalbach?

Wie siehts eigentlich mit biken aus über Weihnachten?


----------



## slayerrider (24. Dezember 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Saalbach?
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich mit biken aus über Weihnachten?



Richtig. Oben auf der Ebene, von wo aus man in beide Täler schauen konnte.

Skifahren steht auch noch auf dem Programm.  Aber wegen mit können wir bei passendem Wetter am Samstag ne runde radeln.

Schöne Weihnachten allerseits.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Dezember 2010)

Moin

macht doch das:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10819

wenn das nicht mal loooosssseeeee ist. 

bis bald
ra.


----------



## la bourde (24. Dezember 2010)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> macht doch das:
> 
> ...


404 not found !


Frohe Weihnachten an alle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (24. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> 404 not found !
> 
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten an alle !



bei mir geht es jetzt!


----------



## exel (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich will heute auf jeden Fall noch durch den Schnee fräsen, bin mal gespannt ob das überhaupt geht...


----------



## plusminus (25. Dezember 2010)

@exel: da im Wald vermutlich ähnlich viel Schnee gefallen ist wie ich gestern und heute in Stuttgart weggeräumt habe gehe ich davon aus, dass Du da nicht sonderlich viel fräsen wirst. Einzige Chance: Du fährst in ner Spur von einem der da mitm Auto lang ist - aber dann fräst Du ja nix mehr. Ich habe schon voll auf Laufen umgestellt um mich bei den Bedingungen sportlich zu betätigen. Die nächste Tauwelle für nächste Woche ist ja bereits angekündigt. Ganz schönes Wetterdurcheinander dieses Jahr.

Hat jemand Lust einen Winterhäkelverein aufzumachen? Wer nicht häkeln kann darf auch gern Seemannsgarn spinnen (und Sachen im loooosen Zusammenhang erzählen).

Grüße
Axel


----------



## slayerrider (25. Dezember 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Ich will heute auf jeden Fall noch durch den Schnee fräsen, bin mal gespannt ob das überhaupt geht...



Gestern konnte man bei mir einen Trail fahren. Nach 5mal fahren, war er frei. Wenn wir mehrer sind, dann nehmen wir noch ne Schaufel mit und können ein bisschen fahren. Der Trail ist ganz gut, wie heute die Bedingungen sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich gehe immer auf den ungeräumten straßen driften...
Aber inzwischen bin ich schon fast auf ski umgestiegen.


----------



## slayerrider (25. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Skifahren zu langweilig ist:
[f]dj0xMDEzOTU1JmM9MTAwMDAyMw[/f]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (27. Dezember 2010)

Noch einer, der bestimmt kleine Freundin hat:




Mit dem Spiegel


----------



## cafescup (27. Dezember 2010)

So, mal ne Frage,

hat heute jemand Lust auf

*Weihnachts-Stammtisch um 20Uhr im Cafe Schilling?*


*Falls sich hier bis 18Uhr niemand meldet fällt er aus.*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## ChiliRider (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich bin dabei und der Andreas (aka) kommt auch ins Cafe Schilling.

Gruß Günther


----------



## slayerrider (27. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Noch einer, der bestimmt kleine Freundin hat:
> 
> Mit dem Spiegel



Und was ist mit der, die am Regal hängt?

Auch nicht so schlecht:


----------



## la bourde (28. Dezember 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18185076"]Osiris Shoes - Sean Burns on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (28. Dezember 2010)

Cegric Gracias 2010 portfolio
Krasse Fotos.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. Dezember 2010)

Hier auch noch ein klasse Video

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18265123"]2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (29. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Cegric Gracias 2010 portfolio
> Krasse Fotos.



Da sind wirklich sehr gute Sachen dabei. Alles mit viel Style!

Hm, Sommer wäre jetzt auch ok:


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Da sind wirklich sehr gute Sachen dabei. Alles mit viel Style!
> 
> Hm, Sommer wäre jetzt auch ok:



das ist ja mal ne Geile Rahmenfarbe..... und mit dem Rot kommt das richtig gut.... findet Ihr nicht?

MTFBWU
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (29. Dezember 2010)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> das ist ja mal ne Geile Rahmenfarbe..... und mit dem Rot kommt das richtig gut.... findet Ihr nicht?
> 
> MTFBWU
> ra.



es bleibt die Frage: Wie gut man für diese Frabe fahren können muss? So gut wie Semenuk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (29. Dezember 2010)

Sucht jemand einen IH Sunday Rahmen wie neu in M Groesse ?
Ich denke, ich kriege einen fairen Preis ?

@*bike-freak*: Immer besser ! Weiter so !


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. Dezember 2010)

@Labourde,
Danke, das IH für wieviel?


----------



## cafescup (30. Dezember 2010)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> das ist ja mal ne Geile Rahmenfarbe..... und mit dem Rot kommt das richtig gut.... findet Ihr nicht?
> 
> MTFBWU
> ra.



 Die gibt`s auch am Commencal    schön oder? 

Nur das Rot fehlt, aber sonst...


----------



## slayerrider (30. Dezember 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @Labourde,
> Danke, das IH für wieviel?




oh, netter Konsum bahnt sich an? Es wäre natürlich super lustig, wenn du einen Downhiller hättest bevor den andern die die ganze Zeit davon reden.


----------



## I_Flowri (30. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> oh, netter Konsum bahnt sich an? Es wäre natürlich super lustig, wenn du einen Downhiller hättest bevor den andern die die ganze Zeit davon reden.



ohh ja,und momo kannst du schon sagen wann das neue Video ungefähr raus kommt? Nach der sesion gestern bin ich voll geschpannt.Mit dem monster geilen Whip von David.War heut üprigens Ski fahren und war mehr oder WENIGER Loooosssseeee


----------



## la bourde (30. Dezember 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @Labourde,
> Danke, das IH fÃ¼r wieviel?


1000â¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen + DÃ¤mpfer Fox DHX 3 + Sattelklemme + Sattelsturz + Steuersatz
Das Link ist die neueste Version.
FSA moto GPX Kurbel + 70â¬
Mavic 823 oder 721 und Hope Nabe +100â¬
Vorderrad Mavic 823 oder 721 mit Hope Nabe + 80â¬

Der Rahmen sollte in sehr guten Zustand sein.








Noch ein krasse Video !!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/8630293"]ripping trail bikes in rotorua with rob metz (Zerode designer) on Vimeo[/ame]
Was fÃ¼r Trails !!!


----------



## la bourde (31. Dezember 2010)

Ein bisschen BMX, aus Frankreich:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16584879"]MarieJade-MilkShake5 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (31. Dezember 2010)

La bourde: Dein Zeugs ist komplett da.
Habe mir jetzt dieses Jahr doch noch was neues (schwarz, 2.4kg) bestellt. War verlockend günstig


----------



## slayerrider (31. Dezember 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> La bourde: Dein Zeugs ist komplett da.
> Habe mir jetzt dieses Jahr doch noch was neues (schwarz, 2.4kg) bestellt. War verlockend günstig



Krass, ein DH-Rahmen mit 2,4kg, da musst du aber smooth fahren.

Edit sagt, ich muss noch üben:
[f]dj0xMDEzOTg1JmM9MTAwMDEwOQ[/f]

@bikefreak: Das video ist gut. Bin schon auf dein nächstes gespannt. Hast du den Stop-Motion-Film auch gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (31. Dezember 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Krass, ein DH-Rahmen mit 2,4kg, da musst du aber smooth fahren.



Ist vielliecht keinen Rahmen, sondern eine Gabel.
RS Boxxer WC wahrscheinlich.

 @Matthias247: danke sehr !


----------



## slayerrider (1. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ist vielliecht keinen Rahmen, sondern eine Gabel.
> RS Boxxer WC wahrscheinlich.
> 
> @Matthias247: danke sehr !



oh, dann kommt der Rahmen noch?!

@all: Stayt looooose im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Krass, ein DH-Rahmen mit 2,4kg, da musst du aber smooth fahren.


Ach was, so ein Morphine hält schon. Aber ups, ist dann doch etwas schwerer 



la bourde schrieb:


> Ist vielliecht keinen Rahmen, sondern eine Gabel.
> RS Boxxer WC wahrscheinlich.
> 
> @Matthias247: danke sehr !


Ich würds dann zum nächsten Stammtisch mitbringen. Ansonsten sag Bescheid wenn dus abholen willst.



slayerrider schrieb:


> @all: Stayt looooose im neuen Jahr!



Entweder das, oder eben auch nicht, für alle die lieber kontrollierter unterwegs sind  
Auf jeden Fall tolle Trails und auch sonst nur gute Sachen in 2011!


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2011)

i wo, loooseness kann dem Fahrerlebnis doch nur zuträglich sein .-)
Auch von mir Euch allen die besten Wünsche für heile Knochen, immer genug Grip und geile Beikerlebnisse im neuen Jahr!


----------



## cafescup (1. Januar 2011)

*Ich wünsche allen*

*MTB-Treff-BB`lern*
*
und natürlich auch allen Anderen*
*
ein gutes neues Jahr und viel Erfolg und Spaß in 2011*​

Sobald es die Temperaturen wieder zulassen, werden wir wieder regelmäßig min. 1x wöchentlich
eine Tour fahren. Das fehlt wohl mehreren wie ich erfahren habe.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (1. Januar 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> Sobald es die Temperaturen wieder zulassen, werden wir wieder regelmäßig min. 1x wöchentlich
> eine Tour fahren. Das fehlt wohl mehreren wie ich erfahren habe.
> 
> Greetz Cafescup



Das ist mal ne Ansage!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr !


Ich wuensche euch schoene Trails, nette Stammtisch !


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Januar 2011)

Und, machen wir das Wochenende noch was? Nach draußen biken ist mir momentan aber überhaupt nicht. Klettern? Skifahren?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (1. Januar 2011)

skifahrn


----------



## slayerrider (1. Januar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> skifahrn



Ok, wann und wo?


----------



## la bourde (1. Januar 2011)

Schnaepschen:





Sid WC 2003 Rollin Green, 80mm, sehr guten Zustand.
165â¬ inkl Versandkosten.

Wer will sie ?


----------



## slayerrider (1. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Schnaepschen:
> 
> 
> Sid WC 2003 Rollin Green, 80mm, sehr guten Zustand.
> ...



Mit dem Ding kann ich X-up machen ohne das Vorrderrad vom Boden zu nehmen....

Edit: Ra braucht einen neuen Weihnachtsbaum:





Edit 1: fÃ¼r die, die immer noch keines haben:


----------



## *Bike-freak* (2. Januar 2011)

So gerade fertig geworden
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18362800"]Snowride on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## I_Flowri (2. Januar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> So gerade fertig geworden
> Snowride on Vimeo


Nice shit, wird immer besser


----------



## slayerrider (2. Januar 2011)

I_Flowri schrieb:


> Nice shit, wird immer besser



wollt ihr radeln?
Bikefreak, warum antwortest du nicht auf meine Mails??


----------



## cafescup (2. Januar 2011)

Und wieder mal die übliche Frage,

hat morgen (03.01.) jemand Lust auf einen

*Neujahrs-Stammtisch um 20Uhr im Cafe Schilling?*


*Falls sich hier bis Montag um 18Uhr niemand meldet fällt er aus.
*
Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (3. Januar 2011)

Ist La Bourde denn da? Wenn ja würd ich auf alle Fälle kommen und ihm sein Zeugs mitbringen. Ansonsten würd ich sagen wenn wir zu zweit sinds lassen wirs entfallen.


----------



## slayerrider (3. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ist La Bourde denn da? Wenn ja würd ich auf alle Fälle kommen und ihm sein Zeugs mitbringen. Ansonsten würd ich sagen wenn wir zu zweit sinds lassen wirs entfallen.



Ich glaube, dass er nicht da ist.


----------



## I_Flowri (3. Januar 2011)

drückt alle auf GEFÄLLT MIR


----------



## slayerrider (3. Januar 2011)

mir gefällt es auch. Danke, Bike freak!


----------



## DieRoteZora (3. Januar 2011)

hätte schon mal wieder lust!!! heute allerdings noch recht viel zu erledigen....
mir wär nächste Woche geschickter.


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Januar 2011)

ich kann heut nicht - sorry


----------



## slayerrider (3. Januar 2011)

evil???
http://www.pedalantrieb.de/gebrauch...rrad_details=1&FahrradID=5509&source=googleps


----------



## *Bike-freak* (3. Januar 2011)

wer auch was nettes.. aber es kommt erst nächstes jahr ein neues dh bike


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Januar 2011)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> hätte schon mal wieder lust!!! heute allerdings noch recht viel zu erledigen....
> mir wär nächste Woche geschickter.


Bist du dann diese Woche auch schon wieder arbeiten?
Sitz komplett allein im Büro rum, such noch Leute die mich auf dem weiten Weg zur Kantine geleiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmDhgCYhhLA"]YouTube        - relentless big air stuttgart[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (5. Januar 2011)

auch nett. Warst du gestern da?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. Januar 2011)

<ja aber nicht so lang es war sehr kalt..
An Freitag nach oberesslingen?

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## slayerrider (5. Januar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> <ja aber nicht so lang es war sehr kalt..
> An Freitag nach oberesslingen?
> 
> Grüße
> Moritz



Ich kann ab 15Uhr, d.h. dann vlt. so um 15:30Uhr Goldberg. Wäre das gut?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. Januar 2011)

Ja mal schaun vil. geh ich auch ein bischen früher und fahr dann mit der bahn.


----------



## slayerrider (5. Januar 2011)

aber wir können ja bis um 19Uhr bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_Flowri (6. Januar 2011)

Würde auch mit gehen wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.
Ruf morgen dan halt mal bikefreak an. OK?


----------



## slayerrider (6. Januar 2011)

ich kann erst um 15:30Uhr! Da kann ich euch dann am Goldberg abholen.


----------



## la bourde (6. Januar 2011)

Simon André, Ingenieur beim Sunn, auf dem Charger:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18079333"]Magazine #08 - Rencontre - Antidote Solutons et le Sunn Charger on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Januar 2011)

Das sieht ziemlich schnell aus 
Sag denen ich teste auch eins, dürfen sie mir zuschicken 
Schau mir dann das Langsamfahrverhalten an oder so.


----------



## slayerrider (7. Januar 2011)

gute Location, gute Action:
[f]dj0xMDE0MDM1JmM9MTAwMDAyMw[/f]


----------



## la bourde (7. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> gute Location, gute Action:
> [f]dj0xMDE0MDM1JmM9MTAwMDAyMw[/f]


 schau mal lieber was richtiges:

So faehrt man die Double in Leogang


----------



## slayerrider (7. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> schau mal lieber was richtiges:
> 
> So faehrt man die Double in Leogang



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh, wie krass ist der Hard denn???? Ich habe gedacht es wäre ganz nett da einfach nur runter zu fahren, aber man kann natürlich auch mit Mach3 da runter ballern....


Jetzt habe ich Bock auf biken. Lass uns morgen richtig im Dreck fahren, bei mir am Trail.


----------



## slayerrider (8. Januar 2011)

Habe grade raus gefunden, dass Ra auch noch ein neues bike braucht:






Was ist jetzt? Wer geht nachher mit mir vollgas im Dreck shreddern?


----------



## la bourde (8. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Habe grade raus gefunden, dass Ra auch noch ein neues bike braucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit einer Sid vorne ! 
Und barspinn faehig ?

Da verstehe ich nicht was man damit fahren kann. Oder man soll wirklich sehr sauber fahren koennen.


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Januar 2011)

SID? Ja wer fährt denn sowas? 

FYI: Albstadt Marathon Anmeldung geht ab heute. Man darf sich dieses Jahr sogar seine Zielzeit schon im Voraus aussuchen. Meinem aktuellen Zustand nach hab ich natürlich 9:59 gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Man darf sich dieses Jahr sogar seine Zielzeit schon im Voraus aussuchen.


Da fragt man sich natürlich, warum man sich den Aufwand mit dem Rennen überhaupt gibt ...
Wenn man das Startgeld direkt in Bananen investiert, bekommt man wahrscheinlich mehr raus.


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Januar 2011)

Ja aber wir wollen doch die bösen Kalorien loswerden und nicht noch mehr dazubekommen 
Alternativ könnte man auch neue Disziplinen einführen. Wer am nähesten an seiner getippten Zielzeit ist. Gleichmäßigkeitsfahrt wie bei Oldtimerrennen sozusagen 

La Bourde: Hier nochmal die Geo. Also ich finds in M schon ziemlich lang. Wobei Oberrohr in S wieder kurz ist. 75° Sitzwinkel ist einfach komisch 

Das ist auch noch toll, dürfte aber ruhig noch etwas mehr Federweg haben:


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Januar 2011)

Wobei, eigentlich scheinen die 130mm für die üblichen Trails auch gut zu reichen


----------



## slayerrider (9. Januar 2011)

Du hast hoffentlich gesehen, dass am Rampant Spankteile verbaut sind?
So finde ich das ganz nett:


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Januar 2011)

Meins ist aber kein Rampant 
Und um Felgen gehts hier nich.


----------



## slayerrider (9. Januar 2011)

ohhhh, jetzt sehe ich es auch...

Ok, wenn du es mit Mavic Felgen kaufst, dann erlaube ich es dir. Nett von mir, oder?


----------



## cafescup (9. Januar 2011)

Und wieder die übliche Frage ,

*hat morgen (10.01.) jemand Lust auf den
*
*Stammtisch um 20Uhr im Cafe Schilling?*


Falls sich hier bis Montag um 18Uhr niemand meldet fällt er aus.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## exel (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, wollte mich mal wieder melden und euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen!  Hoffe wir kommen bald mal wieder zum Biken.

Gruß


----------



## slayerrider (9. Januar 2011)

exel schrieb:


> Hoffe wir kommen bald mal wieder zum Biken.
> 
> Gruß



Naja, das ist ziemlich einfach: Wir fahren sowieso, wenn du einfach mitkommst, dann wird dein Wunsch realität.


Außerdem noch das Bild, ich bin hin und weg. MotoX- und Lifestyle passt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (9. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ziemlich einfach: Wir fahren sowieso, wenn du einfach mitkommst, dann wird dein Wunsch realität.
> 
> 
> Außerdem noch das Bild, ich bin hin und weg. MotoX- und Lifestyle passt:


Das Bild ist ja genial...

Na aber das Wetter muss ja auch passen, aber wenn jetzt der Schnee weg ist, dann kanns ja wieder los gehen


----------



## la bourde (10. Januar 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> Und wieder die übliche Frage ,
> 
> *hat morgen (10.01.) jemand Lust auf den
> *
> ...


Ich bin dabei !


@Matthias247: koenntest du die Rechnung der Bestellung bei HiBike mitbringen ? Ich habe wieder den T-Shirt probiert, ich mag am liebsten ihn tauschen.
Vielen Dank !


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Januar 2011)

Bin auch dabei.
La Bourde: Kann ich machen. Aber ich vermute die Frist ist bereits abgelaufen.
Will hier sonst jemand evtl. ein billiges TLD Shirt in L?


----------



## slayerrider (10. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.
> La Bourde: Kann ich machen. Aber ich vermute die Frist ist bereits abgelaufen.
> Will hier sonst jemand evtl. ein billiges TLD Shirt in L?



Ich denke bei Hibike kannst du einfach anrufen und das geht auch nach der Frist klar. Habe ich auch schon mal so gemacht.


----------



## DieRoteZora (10. Januar 2011)

muss mal schaun, wann ich heute hier ausm geschäft komme. aber ich denke, ich werde auf m heimweg auch kurz vorbeischaun.


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Januar 2011)

Ich würde auch kurz vorbei schauen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (11. Januar 2011)

War nett gestern, wäre cool wenn wir dieses Teilnehmerzahl jetzt mal wieder beibehalten können 
Und dann hoffentlich auch zu den ersten Touren bei gutem Wetter


----------



## DieRoteZora (11. Januar 2011)

*Hardtail gestohlen:*

Mir wurde heute Abend zwischen 19:45 und 22:00 Uhr mein Hardtail vor der  Sporthalle in Schönaich geklaut. Falls jemand das Rad sieht oder  irgendwas mitbekommt gebt mir bitte Bescheid!!!!
Weißes Hardtail von Müsing mit XT-Schaltung und Avid Juicy Five Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## la bourde (11. Januar 2011)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> *Hardtail gestohlen:*
> 
> Mir wurde heute Abend zwischen 19:45 und 22:00 Uhr mein Hardtail vor der  Sporthalle in SchÃ¶naich geklaut. Falls jemand das Rad sieht oder  irgendwas mitbekommt gebt mir bitte Bescheid!!!!
> WeiÃes Hardtail von MÃ¼sing mit XT-Schaltung und Avid Juicy Five Scheibenbremsen.


Ach ne !!!

Ich sage euch, alles geht schief in dieser Gesellschaft: sogar die Diebe haben keine Ahnung mehr: deine Juicy bremst sowieso nicht ! 



Falls ich das Rad sehe, dann kriegst du es zurÃ¼ck.
Kopf hoch!

PS: gestern war wirklich nett !




EDIT: die *Leute bei Hibike sind ganz nett. Der T-Shirt, den ich tauchen mochte (ich habe die Mail gestern geschickt), kostet heute 8â¬ mehr als am Montag. Aber nur die Farbe, die ich will. *Komisch oder ?


----------



## slayerrider (12. Januar 2011)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> *Hardtail gestohlen:*
> 
> Mir wurde heute Abend zwischen 19:45 und 22:00 Uhr mein Hardtail vor der  Sporthalle in Schönaich geklaut. Falls jemand das Rad sieht oder  irgendwas mitbekommt gebt mir bitte Bescheid!!!!
> Weißes Hardtail von Müsing mit XT-Schaltung und Avid Juicy Five Scheibenbremsen.



Oh, sehr schlecht.

Ich hoffe es war angschlossen und versichert???


----------



## cafescup (12. Januar 2011)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> *Hardtail gestohlen:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sch....*

solche Penner. Ich werde die Augen auch offen halten.
Das waren bestimmt irgendwelche Kid´s

Ich hoffe Du hast ne Hausratversicherung bei der die Radversicherung mit dabei ist.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (12. Januar 2011)

Hast mal noch ein Bild - kann mich nicht mehr genau dran errinner wie es aussieht.



DieRoteZora schrieb:


> *Hardtail gestohlen:*
> 
> Mir wurde heute Abend zwischen 19:45 und 22:00 Uhr mein Hardtail vor der Sporthalle in Schönaich geklaut. Falls jemand das Rad sieht oder irgendwas mitbekommt gebt mir bitte Bescheid!!!!
> Weißes Hardtail von Müsing mit XT-Schaltung und Avid Juicy Five Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2011)

*Lesen bildet*


----------



## slayerrider (12. Januar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> *Lesen bildet*



???

Also auf dem Bild von oben kann ich nichts erkennen...


----------



## DieRoteZora (12. Januar 2011)

Bild hängt oben mitdran. Hab das irgendwie nicht größer hochgeladen bekommen.....
*Wie kann ich denn ein Bild größer reinstellen????????*

Abgeschlossen wars ja. Fahrradversicherung in der Hausrat leider nein. Als ich die abgeschlossen hatte, hatte ich noch kein teures Rad und als ich mir die gekauft hab, hab ich - wieso auch immer - an sowas net gedacht


----------



## cafescup (12. Januar 2011)

Meist ist in der Hausratversicherung eine Fahrradversicherung mit 1% der Versicherungssumme enthalten.

Prüfe bitte Deinen Vertrag nochmal



DieRoteZora schrieb:


> Bild hängt oben mitdran. Hab das irgendwie nicht größer hochgeladen bekommen.....
> *Wie kann ich denn ein Bild größer reinstellen????????*
> 
> Abgeschlossen wars ja. Fahrradversicherung in der Hausrat leider nein. Als ich die abgeschlossen hatte, hatte ich noch kein teures Rad und als ich mir die gekauft hab, hab ich - wieso auch immer - an sowas net gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (12. Januar 2011)

Blöd gelaufen 
Hoffentlich kriegst dus wieder.

Bild größer: In deiner Galerie hochladen und von dort einfügen.


----------



## DieRoteZora (12. Januar 2011)

gut dann lade ich das Bild heute Abend nochmal größer hoch....

@cafescup: hab das schon sehr genau geprüft! und das Ergebnis ist leider trotzdem negativ...


----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Also auf dem Bild von oben kann ich nichts erkennen...



Angehängte Grafiken vergrößern sich, wenn man darauf klickt.


----------



## slayerrider (12. Januar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Angehängte Grafiken vergrößern sich, wenn man darauf klickt.


auf krasse auf 4x6 Pixel....


----------



## DieRoteZora (12. Januar 2011)




----------



## DieRoteZora (12. Januar 2011)

so ich hoffe das war groß genug  

habe allerdings in der Zwischenzeit nen Mavic-Laufradsatz und Nobby Nic drauf.
Außerdem ander Pedale und Beleuchtung.
Rest ist aber noch gleich...


----------



## slayerrider (12. Januar 2011)

Du musst auf BBcode einblenden klicken und dann den für einen großes Bild wählen und einfach hier rein kopieren, dann kommt das Bild automatisch


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Januar 2011)

Kann garnich sein, das war nie so sauber


----------



## Deleted 147393 (13. Januar 2011)

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hattest du doch eine treckingkurbel vorne drauf, ist dem noch so? (48 zähne statt den 44 zähnen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieRoteZora (13. Januar 2011)

@Matthias: doch das war kurz nachm kauf, da war es das einzige Mal weiß 

@alb: Stimmt. Die ist auch immernoch drauf gewesen.


----------



## Golden_Willow (13. Januar 2011)

Hi Betty, so ein misst auch!!!!!!!!Tut mir leid für dich! Ich werde jetzt jedes Bike wo weis ist genau betrachten!!!!!!


----------



## plusminus (13. Januar 2011)

Hat mal wieder wer Bock auf ne Runde? Muss nicht lang sein, muss nicht durchs Gelände gehen. Nur gemeinsam etwas rollern.

Greetz
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Januar 2011)

Also am Wochenende könnt ich mir schon vorstellen mal wieder ne Runde zu fahren. Bei dem Matsch aber auch gerne ohne Trailanteil. Wie ist denn die Situation draußen, brauchts noch Spikes oder ist alles weggetaut?


----------



## aka (13. Januar 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hat mal wieder wer Bock auf ne Runde? Muss nicht lang sein, muss nicht durchs Gelände gehen. Nur gemeinsam etwas rollern.
> 
> Greetz
> +-



Ich wäre eventuell dabei.


----------



## plusminus (13. Januar 2011)

Kommt ganz darauf an wo man fährt. Auf Feldwegen ist mittlerweile alles weg. An Stellen in tiefen/schmalen Tälern mit wenig Sonne, zB Goldersbachtal, ist sicherlich noch einiges an Eis und Schneematsch zu finden.
Vorschläge für Anfang nächster Woche? Oder eher Wochenende? Da wollt ich auch etwas Krafttraining fahren.

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (13. Januar 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> Vorschläge für Anfang nächster Woche? Oder eher Wochenende? Da wollt ich auch etwas Krafttraining fahren.


Hm, nächste Woche wird bei mir eher nicht klappen - Montags habe ich einen Termin, Dienstags bin ich Bahnfahren.
Also eher Sonntags? Würde auch entgegen kommen.


----------



## DieRoteZora (13. Januar 2011)

je nachdem wann ihr fahrt würde ich mich evtl auch dazugesellen... muss allerdings zweimal pfeifen am wochenende...


----------



## Golden_Willow (13. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also am Wochenende könnt ich mir schon vorstellen mal wieder ne Runde zu fahren. Bei dem Matsch aber auch gerne ohne Trailanteil. Wie ist denn die Situation draußen, brauchts noch Spikes oder ist alles weggetaut?



Hi Matthias, ich würde ein gemütliche Runde gerne mal wieder fahren wenn es nicht regnet! Können ja mal schauen!!!


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (13. Januar 2011)

Laut Wetterbericht, soll der Samstag recht warm und von oben trocken sein.
Was haltet Ihr von einer Runde Rollen am Samstag? Mit dem Jürgen bin ich so verblieben, dass wir am frühen Nachmittag starten wollen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## plusminus (13. Januar 2011)

Zum Thema "mit Jürgen gemütlich ne Runde rollen" fallen mir 10 Minuten nach Start Puls 155 am Display meines Tachos ablesen auf der Panzerstraße ein 

*Sonntag* 1300 am FrechDax? Übers Schwippetal nach Schafhausen, dann ins Würmtal nach Aidlingen/Ehningen. Dann ggf über Hulb nach Hause oder weiter das Würmtal Richtung Mauren/Hildrizhausen?

Greetz
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Januar 2011)

Wow, so ne Resonanz gabs ja schon lange nicht mehr 
Also ich hätte an beiden Tagen am WE Zeit, zeitlich eigentlich auch immer. 

Der Sonntagstermin würde damit ok gehn. Und für Samstag dürfen dann Jürgen, Olaf, Mandy und Betty ansagen wann und wo sie starten wollen.



plusminus schrieb:


> Zum Thema "mit Jürgen gemütlich ne Runde rollen" fallen mir 10 Minuten nach Start Puls 155 am Display meines Tachos ablesen auf der Panzerstraße ein


Und zum Thema "mit +- bei knapp über 0° fahren" in Verbindung mit der Person aka fäll mir gerade wieder ne Tour mit Durchschnittspuls 165 ein


----------



## la bourde (14. Januar 2011)

Wer sucht einen enduro/freeride Rahmen guenstig ?
http://www.velovert.com/annonce/166365/cadre-nu-commencal-supreme-mini-dh
150mm, mit dhx4.0 von 2008, Lager und Schaltauge neu ...

Darf ich mit euch a Samstag fahren ?


----------



## DieRoteZora (14. Januar 2011)

also sonntag bin ich somit raus, da ich um 11 Uhr in Pfullingen pfeifen muss und bis eins sicher noch nicht zurück bin :-(
Samstag könnt ich mit wenn ihr vormittags fahrt. Wann wärs euch denn Sa recht?


----------



## plusminus (14. Januar 2011)

Ich will keine zusätzliche Teilnahme an einer Samstagsrunde ausschließen. Nachdem gestern viele "wäre schön wenn", "könnte man machen" Beitrag kamen dachte ich: schmeiß mal nen konkreten Termin in die Runde. Die Zeit am Sonntag ist wegen mir nicht in Stein gemeiselt, ich sollte bis 1700 wieder daheim sein.

@Matthias: wenn der Puls wirklich so hoch war dann war die Runde sicherlich nicht als Rollen ausgeschrieben  Durchschnittspuls 165 hast Du doch nicht mal im Rennen!!! (steht im WikiLeaks). Da muss man Dich schonmal mit auf Tour nehmen damit Du Dich richtig schindest. In dem Fall bleibt noch zu vermuten, dass Du entweder aufs falsche Federungssystem oder auf die falsche Farbe gesetzt hast.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Januar 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> @Matthias: wenn der Puls wirklich so hoch war dann war die Runde sicherlich nicht als Rollen ausgeschrieben  Durchschnittspuls 165 hast Du doch nicht mal im Rennen!!! (steht im WikiLeaks). Da muss man Dich schonmal mit auf Tour nehmen damit Du Dich richtig schindest. In dem Fall bleibt noch zu vermuten, dass Du entweder aufs falsche Federungssystem oder auf die falsche Farbe gesetzt hast.


Afaik war die Runde garnicht ausgeschrieben, sondern Günther hatte mir nur am Telefon gesagt das ihr fahren geht 
Das mit Wikileaks ist interessant, haben die meinen verloren gegangenen Sigma Tacho gefunden und die Daten rekonstruiert? Wenn ja bitte ich um Rücksendung sobald ihr alle Daten habt.
Falls es damals die falsche Farbe war ist das Problem jetzt behoben, habe ja kein schwarz/silbernes Rad mehr.

@Samstag: Mir egal wann. So wie ichs sehe will Betty jetz vormittags, Jürgen und Olaf am frühen Nachmittag und Francois wahrscheinlich am späten Nachmittag  Mandy, wie siehts bei dir aus?
Das Wetter sagt vormittags könnte es regnen, aber wahrscheinlich wirds da auch ok sein nur von unten feucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieRoteZora (14. Januar 2011)

also nachdem ich mit meinen Zeitplänen hier ja wohl mehr die Aussenseiterin bin, nehmt mal auf mich keine Rücksicht. Ich geh dann halt allein ne Runde Kurbeln oder setz mich wenns zu nass ist evtl. auf die Rolle....


----------



## cafescup (14. Januar 2011)

So nun denn schreib ich auch mal was 

*Vorschlag:*

*Samstag 13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne am Strommast.*

*Tour: Waldautobahn (GA1) Musberg, Waldenbuch, Aichtal, oberhalb Waldorfhäslach, Bebenhausen, Weil i. Schönbuch zurück nach Böblingen*

@ Plusminus: 

Ja Du hast richtig gelesen "GA1" 


Wer wäre mit dabei??


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (14. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit,

bin dabei. 
GA1 klingt gut, für mich also Racing am Limit.....

Gruß Olaf


----------



## DieRoteZora (14. Januar 2011)

sag mal an, was du denkst wie lange wir grob für die runde brauchen würden.


----------



## plusminus (14. Januar 2011)

@Jürgen: G1 bei Dir oder mir 

Bei der Runde die Du planst gibt es 2 Fragezeichen: unteres Siebenmühlental war kürzlich noch viel Schneematsch. Bebenhausen nach W.i.Sch. ähnliches Bild. In der Nähe vom Goldersbachtal.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Januar 2011)

Mit +- G1 Tempo < 2h 
Allerdings fährt er dann womöglich allein 

PS: Vermute auch das es bis Musberg schon relativ siffig sein wird. Dann ab Waldenbuch noch mehr


----------



## slayerrider (14. Januar 2011)

Waldautobahn hört sich schlecht an. Außerdem schaffen La bourde und ich 13Uhr vlt. nicht....


----------



## cafescup (14. Januar 2011)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> sag mal an, was du denkst wie lange wir grob für die runde brauchen würden.



Die Strecke ist ca. 50 -55 km lang.

Je nach Zustand können wir aber auch anders fahren. Es war ja nur ein Vorschlag.

@ Plusminus

Da Du fitter bist als ich wird das wohl eher mein GA1 sein. Also schön langsam dieses Mal. 

@ Slayerider

Steht einfach etwas früher auf, dann klappt das 

Und Waldautobahn fahren trägt zur Fitness bei die Du beim Downhillen auch brauchst


----------



## la bourde (14. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Waldautobahn hört sich schlecht an. Außerdem schaffen La bourde und ich 13Uhr vlt. nicht....



Dann gehen wir mit dem Ra. ein bisschen moschen.
Er muss auch was neues probieren, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (14. Januar 2011)

@Jürgen: Eigentlich hätte ich jetzt behauptet, dass ich damals auch schon fitter war. Aber egal.
Können das mit Deiner Runde schon probieren. Sollte halt keiner überrascht sein wenn dann doch noch was liegt.
Wie kommst Du von Aichtal nach Waldorfhäslach und Bebenhausen? Kirnbachtal?

+-


----------



## DieRoteZora (14. Januar 2011)

mir wirds auf jeden Fall zu knapp mit meinem Spiel abends :-( das nächste Mal dann...
wünsch euch viel Spaß!!!


----------



## cafescup (14. Januar 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> @Jürgen: Eigentlich hätte ich jetzt behauptet, dass ich damals auch schon fitter war. Aber egal.
> Können das mit Deiner Runde schon probieren. Sollte halt keiner überrascht sein wenn dann doch noch was liegt.
> Wie kommst Du von Aichtal nach Waldorfhäslach und Bebenhausen? Kirnbachtal?
> 
> +-



@ Axel

Es war nie die Rede davon das ich damals fitter war als Du 
Das ist ja schon fast ne feminine Denkweise 
(die Damen bitte ich den Kommentar nicht falsch zu verstehen )

Ab Aichtal ein Stück durchs Tal Richtung Dettenhausen und dann links ab den Anstieg Richtung Waldorfhäslach


----------



## *Bike-freak* (14. Januar 2011)

@La bourde
meinst du ich bekomm den rahmen für 200??
er were schon agnz net. Was bräuchte ich dann neu?

Grüße
*bike-freak*


----------



## la bourde (14. Januar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @La bourde
> meinst du ich bekomm den rahmen für 200??
> er were schon agnz net. Was bräuchte ich dann neu?
> 
> ...


Sicher !

Er wird sogar noch ein Evil Revolt full BOS dazu schicken.
Und vielleicht noch ein Lapierre DH team wenn du die Hälfte der Versandkosten übernimmst.


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Januar 2011)

Selbst für den ausgeschriebenen Preis is das Ding ja schon fast geschenkt. Kostet ja meist schon der Dämpfer. 
Wenns aber doch ein Revolt dazu gibt nehm ich das dann gerne und zahl auch die 200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (14. Januar 2011)

Aha, Du meinst also bis Neuenhaus im Aichtal, dann ins Schaichtal und bei dem "bekannten" Brunnen hoch über Schotter/Asphalt zum Albblick. Den dann bis zum neuen Kreisel aufm Höhenrücken fahren und übers Kirnbachtal nach Bebenhausen.
Hoffe wie gesagt, dass das 7M mittlerweile frei ist. Hat ja noch paar mal geregnet seitdem ich dort das letzte Mal war. Wenn das Kirnbachtal dann noch frei ist kommen wir irgendwie heil ans Ziel.

+-

PS: wer isn jetzt überhaupt dabei?


----------



## NightRacer (14. Januar 2011)

ich würd mitkommen!


greetz

PS: 7Mtal war gestern gut fahrbar (also die Asphaltstr.), heute durchs Schaichtal auch ohne Probleme!


PPS: blöde Frage,...wo is der Strommast?...da wos auf Übungsgelände reingeht?


----------



## plusminus (14. Januar 2011)

@Michl: Dort wo der Herdweg auf die Panzerstraße trifft. Ich meine die Panzerstraße die auch wirklich Panzerstraße heißt und vom Thermalbad nach Schönaich führt.

+-


----------



## NightRacer (14. Januar 2011)

ja, also am Haupteingang der Kaserne?


----------



## DieRoteZora (14. Januar 2011)

Mein Fahrrad ist wieder aufgetaucht :-D Hab es grad bei der Polizei abgeholt.....
Wurde von ner Lehrerin mit ihrer Natur-AG ausm Gebüsch/Bach gezogen....
Alles noch dran. Saumäßig dreckig, aber aufn ersten Blick nix kaputt.

Bin total happy :-D


----------



## plusminus (14. Januar 2011)

Jap. am Eingang der Kaserne wo die Sportanlagen etc drin sind. Gehen Sie mal im ICQ online Herr Löffler.

+-


----------



## NightRacer (14. Januar 2011)

uuups...wieso issn des aus?


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Januar 2011)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad ist wieder aufgetaucht :-D Hab es grad bei der Polizei abgeholt.....
> Wurde von ner Lehrerin mit ihrer Natur-AG ausm Gebüsch/Bach gezogen....
> Alles noch dran. Saumäßig dreckig, aber aufn ersten Blick nix kaputt.
> 
> Bin total happy :-D


Super! Darfst der Natur AG jetzt n Kasten Bier oder so spendieren 



NightRacer schrieb:


> ja, also am Haupteingang der Kaserne?


Genau!



plusminus schrieb:


> PS: wer isn jetzt überhaupt dabei?


Wenn ich die Übersicht nicht verloren hab:
Jürgen, Olaf, Du?, Michel und ich. Und alle die sonst noch Lust haben


----------



## plusminus (14. Januar 2011)

@Matthias: ich vermute ein 6er Pack Bier dürfte für die AG+Lehrerin für einen Vollrausch reichen.

+-


----------



## DieRoteZora (14. Januar 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> @Matthias: ich vermute ein 6er Pack Bier dürfte für die AG+Lehrerin für einen Vollrausch reichen.
> 
> +-




das glaube ich auch ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (14. Januar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @La bourde
> meinst du ich bekomm den rahmen für 200??
> er were schon agnz net. Was bräuchte ich dann neu?
> 
> ...



Evtl. einen Steuersatz, kommt drauf an ob einer dabei ist. Eine Gabel. Du brauchst 150mm oder 160mm. Vlt. verkauft Exel dir sein für ganz wenig Geld. Evtl. auch einen Sattelstütze.
Sonst kannst du alle Teile verwenden.


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Januar 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> @Matthias: ich vermute ein 6er Pack Bier dürfte für die AG+Lehrerin für einen Vollrausch reichen.
> 
> +-


Hmm, die AG besteht dann aus genau 0 Personen? 
Ansonsten würd ich sagen du unterschätzt die Jugend. Obwohl, als Lebensmitteltechnologe weißt du sicherlich am besten wieviel man da braucht. Oder spezialisiert du dich jetzt drauf abzuschätzen wieviel Ritter Sport man pro Tag essen kann? (Ich -> zuviel)


----------



## exel (14. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Evtl. einen Steuersatz, kommt drauf an ob einer dabei ist. Eine Gabel. Du brauchst 150mm oder 160mm. Vlt. verkauft Exel dir sein für ganz wenig Geld. Evtl. auch einen Sattelstütze.
> Sonst kannst du alle Teile verwenden.



Jetzt muss erst mal meine custom 55 richtig funktionieren, aber dann habe ich ne Domain übrig 

Zum Thema Biken: Ich will morgen 4X fahren


----------



## Golden_Willow (14. Januar 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> So nun denn schreib ich auch mal was
> 
> *Vorschlag:*
> 
> ...



Bin mal dabei Jungs, mal schauen wies läuft!?


----------



## la bourde (14. Januar 2011)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Bin mal dabei Jungs, mal schauen wies läuft!?



Voll gas ?


----------



## la bourde (15. Januar 2011)

Und noch einx Rahmen neu fÃ¼r nichts
40â¬ ink. Versandkosten ! Kostete in 2003 500â¬ !

Die Geometrie ist echt gut, ich habe die nÃ¤chste Version des Rahmens in Frankreich und bin zufrieden mit.
Diese Version hat keine ISCG aber kann mit V-brake fahren werden.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (15. Januar 2011)

Sodele, so eine Dusche ist echt was feines.

War doch eine schöne Tour heute,
Danke! das Ihr mich habt leben lassen

Gruß Olaf


----------



## la bourde (15. Januar 2011)

So ein hoeher Smoothigkeitsgrad :
[ame=http://vimeo.com/18339813]Kink House - Welcome to 2011[/ame]

Und jetzt street trial !


@Slayerrider und Ra. : war super geil heute wieder !


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Januar 2011)

Bei uns wars auch super!
Würd mich freuen wenn das jetzt öfter mal wieder so wird 

+-: Irgendwie ist die Rückfahrt von dir deutlich anstregender als andersrum. Die Pulskurve geht zumindest ab 3:30 deutlich nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (15. Januar 2011)

Ich verstehe immer nur noch nicht ganz, warum die ohne Helm fahren. Ist das so eine Art, wer es richtig gut drauf hat, kann auf den Helm verzichten? Also 'Ohne Helm = Vollpro'? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint


----------



## la bourde (15. Januar 2011)

*So bitte nie eine Connex Wippermann Kette kaufen !*
Als sie neue war hatte ich schon den Kettenverschluss gebrochen, und heute wieder einen Kettenglied. Glücklicherweise ist mir nichts schlimmes passiert, aber es ist wirklich gefährlich in Trial ...
So kann es aussehen

Was für eine Sche%$§ !


----------



## plusminus (15. Januar 2011)

@Matthias: könnte an dem markanten Höhenunterschied zwischen Stuttgart Möhringen und Böblingen Innenstadt liegen. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Januar 2011)

Wow, sind tatsächlich +110hm am Stück bis zur Rohrer Höhe. Dachte zwar das es einige sind, aber mit soviel hatte ich nicht gerechnet. 
Nagut, hab ich die Tour eben mit ner kurzen G2 Einlage versaut


----------



## plusminus (15. Januar 2011)

Also: musst umziehen und täglich zum Daimler pendeln dann wird doch noch ein akzeptabler Kletterer aus Dir. Hätte demnächst vielleicht nen 26" Hardtailrahmen zu verkaufen, dann kletterst noch schneller 

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Januar 2011)

Oder alternativ nach Möhringen versetzen lassen.
Aber das lohnt doch alles nicht, wenn dann gleich wohin umziehen wo es > 500hm am Stück gibt 

So sieht das mit 75° Sitzwinkel und 66° Lenkwinkel aus:





PS: 26er Hardtails sind voll out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (15. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> So ein hoeher Smoothigkeitsgrad :
> 
> Und jetzt street trial !
> 
> ...



Video ist super und bitte ein bisschen Fahrtechnik zu mir....

Heute war es sowieso super.

toll, im Bikemarkt gab es einen SLR fÃ¼r 20â¬ und schon wieder weg.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. Januar 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer nur noch nicht ganz, warum die ohne Helm fahren. Ist das so eine Art, wer es richtig gut drauf hat, kann auf den Helm verzichten? Also 'Ohne Helm = Vollpro'? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint



Das nennt man Darvinismus


----------



## la bourde (16. Januar 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer nur noch nicht ganz, warum die ohne Helm fahren. Ist das so eine Art, wer es richtig gut drauf hat, kann auf den Helm verzichten? Also 'Ohne Helm = Vollpro'? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint


Letztes Jahr ist einer richtig auf die Fresse geflogen:
http://www.vitalbmx.com/news/news/Mike-Aitken-Crash-and-Fund,5021
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2008/10/popular-bmx-rid.html
Er ist verheiratet ist und hat ein Kind. 
Aber er hatte keine Versicherung.
Ok, die BMXer haben große Schwierigkeiten Versicherungen zu bekommen, da es als extrem sport anerkannt ist, aber er könnte wenigsten einen Helm tragen.
Ja ja, er fuhr ohne Helm !
Und was sollte man machen ? Spendieren ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. Januar 2011)

Nö - die machen das ja auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## slayerrider (16. Januar 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Nö - die machen das ja auf eigene Gefahr.



Und deswegen helfen wir im nicht mehr????


Will jemand heute fahren?


----------



## cafescup (16. Januar 2011)

Wie siehts aus,

*morgen (17.01.) Stammtisch um 20Uhr im Cafe Schilling?
*
Und wieder, wenn sich bis Montag um 18Uhr niemand meldet fällt er aus.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (16. Januar 2011)

Ich bin dabei !

Ich weiß nicht, was die Leute aus unserem Forum haben, alle machen zur Zeit nur geile Videos:
Ein bisschen Street/trial
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18797384"]Clément Méot on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/18152992"]ozonys video 1 on Vimeo[/ame]

Wahrscheinlich ist die Schwerkraft zur Zeit geringer in Frankreich.


----------



## Erster_2010er (16. Januar 2011)

"Schwere" = La Gravitation? Die Erdanziehungskraft?



> _La gravitation_ est le phénomène d'interaction physique qui  cause l'attraction réciproque des corps massifs entre eux, sous l'effet  de leur masse. *...*
> 
> Die Schwerkraft ist das physikalische Phänomen der Interaktion
> Ursache der gegenseitigen Anziehungskraft von massiven Körper untereinander, aufgrund
> ihre Masse. ..


----------



## la bourde (16. Januar 2011)

Erster_2010er schrieb:


> "Schwere" = La Gravitation? Die Erdanziehungskraft?



Oups es heißt so ? Ich hatte aber auf Leo geschaut ... "La pesanteur". Ich sehe gerade dass es auch "Schwerkraft" gibt.
Danke für die Hilfe 

[ame=http://www.vimeo.com/18850808]Noch ein Trailer[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (16. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Oups es heißt so ? Ich hatte aber auf Leo geschaut ... "La pesanteur". Ich sehe gerade dass es auch "Schwerkraft" gibt.
> Danke für die Hilfe
> 
> Noch ein Trailer



die Höhe ist nett, die bitte zu mir...

Whip:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (17. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin heute Abend dabei.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Januar 2011)

ich auch


----------



## DieRoteZora (17. Januar 2011)

kann heute Abend leider nicht. Aktuell ist Handball-WM....


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Januar 2011)

@La Bourde: Hast du bei der Hibike Rücksendung angegeben, dass du es in M haben willst? Weil ich gerade ne Mail bekommen hab und es nciht ganz interpretieren kann. Auf jeden Fall fallen dann noch 4,90 an, weil der Rücksendewert unter 40Eur war.


----------



## la bourde (17. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @La Bourde: Hast du bei der Hibike Rücksendung angegeben, dass du es in M haben willst? Weil ich gerade ne Mail bekommen hab und es nciht ganz interpretieren kann. Auf jeden Fall fallen dann noch 4,90 an, weil der Rücksendewert unter 40Eur war.


Ach stimmt, ich wollte es dir sagen ...
Ja ich habe angegeben, dass sie dir ein M T-shirt schicken.
Ich wusste auch fuer die 4.90. Und da sie den Preis wieder hoch gedreht haben, wird das T-Shirt echt teuer.
Erste und letzte Bestellung bei HiBike !


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Januar 2011)

Auf der Rechnung die sie mir geschickt haben ist der Preis gleich geblieben!
Und für die falsche Größe können sie auch nix. Imho ists schon einer der besten Läden.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich bin heute Abend auch mal wieder dabei. 

CU
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (17. Januar 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin heute Abend auch mal wieder dabei.
> 
> ...


Um 18:50Uhr Streetfahren, kommst du?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Um 18:50Uhr Streetfahren, kommst du?



Sorry, gute Idee aber das schaffe ich nicht. Bin auch ziemlich kaputt. 

Bis bald 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (17. Januar 2011)

Konnte heute nicht - liege mit Erkältung im Bett -.-
Aber einen tollen Rahmen im Kuriositäten Thread gefunden, mal als Kontrast zu euren bisher geposteten 

http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-FREERID...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c18799478


----------



## slayerrider (17. Januar 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Sorry, gute Idee aber das schaffe ich nicht. Bin auch ziemlich kaputt.
> 
> Bis bald
> ra.



Leider muss ich dir mitteilen, dass das eine Fehlentscheidung war.



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Konnte heute nicht - liege mit Erkältung im Bett -.-
> Aber einen tollen Rahmen im Kuriositäten Thread gefunden, mal als Kontrast zu euren bisher geposteten
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-FREERID...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c18799478



Ultra new school: Mit Flatbar!


----------



## la bourde (17. Januar 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Konnte heute nicht - liege mit Erkältung im Bett -.-
> Aber einen tollen Rahmen im Kuriositäten Thread gefunden, mal als Kontrast zu euren bisher geposteten
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-FREERID...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c18799478



Gute und schnelle Besserung !

(früher dachte ich, dass man "Verbesserung" sagen sollte )


----------



## la bourde (18. Januar 2011)

Wer will heute gegen 19:00 Street fahren ?


----------



## slayerrider (18. Januar 2011)

Dienstags kann ich immer nicht.... Ich hätte schon Bock. Leider soll morgen das Wetter wieder schlecht werden.


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Januar 2011)

Hmm, könnte auch gefallen:





Obwohl die Lackierung etwas von Canyon hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (18. Januar 2011)

...das geschwungene Oberrohr auch

;-)


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Januar 2011)

Naja, haben sie alle von Santa Cruz geklaut 
Hat aber schon ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit:


----------



## NightRacer (18. Januar 2011)

ich finds *bäh*, bin da eher für die geraden Rohrformen ala Liteville


greetz

MichL


----------



## la bourde (18. Januar 2011)

Am Montag meinte ich dass Chris Akrigg so ein Talent hat, wie Danny Macaskill.


Hier noch einen Beweis:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph3cNOGVqTQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Mini Drome Akrigg final win 2011[/nomedia]
Schaut mal wie er pusht 

Und ja er hat wieder gewonnen.

EDIT: Look at the SPEED ! 

1st) #51 Chris Akrigg
Total Time: 0:35.473
Fastest Lap: 0:03,232
*Max. Speed: 22.51mph*

2nd) #102 Christian Vollmer
Total Time: 0:40,200
Fastest Lap: 0:03,788
Max. Speed: *18.90mph*


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Januar 2011)

Kann mir kein Liteville mit geraden Rohren leisten 
Haben aber meiner Meinung nach sowieso kein interessantes Bike in dem Segment im Angebot, das 301 würd ich mit max. 140mm fahren und 601/901 sind schon wieder recht heftige Geschosse.


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Januar 2011)

Die sehen sich wirklich verdammt ähnlich


----------



## I_Flowri (19. Januar 2011)

oohhh neues desing da muss ich mich ersteinmal dran  gewöhnen


----------



## slayerrider (19. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Am Montag meinte ich dass Chris Akrigg so ein Talent hat, wie Danny Macaskill.
> 
> 
> Hier noch einen Beweis:
> ...


sehr gut. Vor 2 Monaten oder so hat er doch die ganzen Rennradler bei diesem komischen Uphill-Race abgezogen. Er kann schon gut fahren. Ich mag nur seinen Kleidungsstyle nicht so (ja ich weiß, Meckern auf hohem Niveau...).

Canyon ist bääääähh. Moonraker sollte ein wenig schöner aufgebaut werden.


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Januar 2011)

Das hat ja auch so ein bisschen was ähnliches:


----------



## la bourde (20. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> sehr gut. Vor 2 Monaten oder so hat er doch die ganzen Rennradler bei diesem komischen Uphill-Race abgezogen. Er kann schon gut fahren. Ich mag nur seinen Kleidungsstyle nicht so (ja ich weiß, Meckern auf hohem Niveau...).
> 
> Canyon ist bääääähh. Moonraker sollte ein wenig schöner aufgebaut werden.




Er kann so gut fahren, und er hat dazu so viel Style. Es gibt einfach keiner andere Rider, der so fahren kann. Danny Macaskill auch nicht.
So moechte ich fahren koennen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (20. Januar 2011)

Noch was:

Ich habe nen Kontakt, um Laufräder bauen zu lassen. Er sollte ziemlich gut sein.
50 pro Laufrad.
Vorteil ist, dass man alles bei meinem Kontakt schicken kann (alles auf Internet kaufen), er baut alles zusammen und schickt wieder !

EDIT: Ich habe mich gefragt, was Chris Akrigg für ein Trial bike fährt.
Dieses geiles rotes oder grünes Fahrrad:








Es ist klar, dass es kein Mongose ist.

Ich habe dieses Bild erst gefunden
Und dann habe ich gesucht. Und gesucht. Und gesucht. Ich habe irgendwann gefunden, dass der Rahmen einen Megamo wäre.
Problem: Megamo existiert bestimmt seit 6-7 Jahren nicht mehr.
Und außerdem, einen Megamo aus Stahl kann nur einen billigen Rahmen sein, oder uralt ...

Ich habe doch gefunden (Das Schaltauge ist ziemlich komisch):




Ist doch einen Megamo ...
Doch aus Stahl ...
Ein Megamo Pro trial.
Bis 2001 auf dem Markt !

Es ist wie, ob Sam Hill auf einem Bighit  mit 24" Hinterrad fahren würde !
Unglaublich !


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Noch was:
> 
> Ich habe nen Kontakt, um Laufräder bauen zu lassen. Er sollte ziemlich gut sein.
> 50 pro Laufrad.
> Vorteil ist, dass man alles bei meinem Kontakt schicken kann (alles auf Internet kaufen), er baut alles zusammen und schickt wieder !


Ich werd mein Glück einfach mal selbst versuchen. Kann ja nicht mehr als schief gehen.  Und das wörtlich.
Hat jemand so ein Tensiometer zum Speichenspannung messen?


----------



## DaBoom (21. Januar 2011)

try&error 
dabei haben wir so gute Laufradbauer im Ländle


----------



## Golden_Willow (21. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Naja, haben sie alle von Santa Cruz geklaut
> Hat aber schon ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit:



Ich finde es hat was!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Januar 2011)

DaBoom schrieb:


> dabei haben wir so gute Laufradbauer im Ländle


Wir haben sicher auch gute Putzfrauen, Chauffere, ... und trotzdem hab ich nichts davon 

Hier nochmal die Frage an alle:
Wer hat denn sonst noch Interesse dieses Jahr in München mitzufahren? Wollen ja demnächst zumindest ein Team anmelden. Wäre aber cool wenn wir wieder 2 oder 3 zusammenkriegen. Spaß macht das bestimmt jedem!


----------



## la bourde (21. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mgFdn4lfrE&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Kilian Martin: A Skate Regeneration[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (21. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> YouTube        - Kilian Martin: A Skate Regeneration



Erst dachte ich: Was soll den bitte ein Skateboardvideo hier. Skateborden ist mal gar nicht cool. Aber das Video als Video ansich finde ich hammer und diese Art von Skaten ist wirklich cool. Er ist unglaublich gut.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (21. Januar 2011)

kenn ich schon ist aber wirklich gut


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Januar 2011)

Mal gucken, wie lange der Red Bull Helm auf sich warten lässt  Aber das sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (21. Januar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> kenn ich schon ist aber wirklich gut



komm morgen mal lieber zum biken! So ab 14Uhr denke ich mal.


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Januar 2011)

http://z0r.de/2378


----------



## 4mate (21. Januar 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/2378


Fake!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (21. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> komm morgen mal lieber zum biken! So ab 14Uhr denke ich mal.


morgen hab ich ein spieltag (der letzte für die sasion).


----------



## exel (22. Januar 2011)

was habt ihr morgen vor?



slayerrider schrieb:


> komm morgen mal lieber zum biken! So ab 14Uhr denke ich mal.


----------



## la bourde (22. Januar 2011)

exel schrieb:


> was habt ihr morgen vor?



DH in BB ?

Mal sehen wie das Wetter aussieht.


*Da ich so viel zu verkaufen habe, habe ich jetzt eine Flickr Galerie gesetzt.
*

Wenn ihr auch was verkaufen möchtet, kann ich auch eure Teile dazu mischen.

Gruss,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> DH in BB ?
> 
> Mal sehen wie das Wetter aussieht.
> 
> ...



Bekomme ich einen Spezialpreis, wenn ich beide nehme? Ich will auf jeden den der springt.





Kann ich diese bourgeois Hütte auch in Raten kaufen? Gibt es im Garten Döööörts?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (22. Januar 2011)

@La bourde,
was ist mit deim Ballfa?


----------



## slayerrider (22. Januar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @La bourde,
> was ist mit deim Ballfa?



Das steht zum Verkauf. Und ist dir ziemlich sicher zu klein....


----------



## *Bike-freak* (22. Januar 2011)

Ja das weis ich auch. Aber warum verkauft er es?
Hat er schon wider was neues?


----------



## la bourde (22. Januar 2011)

14:45 bei Slayer. Dh auf die mini Strecke. Einfach Slayer anrufen.


----------



## la bourde (22. Januar 2011)

Bmx wieder:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16532379"]Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð°Ð²Ð»Ð¾Ð² on Vimeo[/ame]

Die Farbe des Rahmens sagt mir was...


----------



## slayerrider (22. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Bmx wieder:


Musik ist ja furchtbar, aber die Action ist super!


la bourde schrieb:


> Die Farbe des Rahmens sagt mir was...


mir auch....

wenn ich hier schon was poste:


----------



## slayerrider (23. Januar 2011)

Hm, ein paar Leute brauche hier ja noch ein Downhillbike, daher hier noch einen Anregung mit 16,15kg:


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Januar 2011)

Ja, wenn du mir das sponsorst dann gerne 

Ansonsten wäre der Rahmen aber nicht mein erste Wahl. Wenns dreckig wird kann man wahrscheinlich zusehen wie es einem die Dämpferaufnahme wegschleift.
Lieber ein DW RFX mit ~14kg:


----------



## la bourde (23. Januar 2011)

Ein paar nette BMX Tricks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpz7Jngb4Wk&feature=player_embedded#


Edit sagt:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19048848"]The Clan, London Bike Show 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]
Danny M und Ali C in London Bike Show.
Das Ende ist wirklich lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (24. Januar 2011)

so nun wie üblich...

*heute 24.01. um 20Uhr Stammtisch im Schilling*


*wer ist mit dabei??*


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (24. Januar 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> so nun wie üblich...
> 
> *heute 24.01. um 20Uhr Stammtisch im Schilling*
> 
> ...



Kann leider noch nicht bin immer noch Krankgeschrieben! Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Januar 2011)

<< ist dabei


----------



## la bourde (24. Januar 2011)

Ich komme kurz vorbei. Bin erkältet.


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Januar 2011)

Auch dir eine gute Besserung


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (24. Januar 2011)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Kann leider noch nicht bin immer noch Krankgeschrieben! Viel Spaß euch!



Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir, schau das Du schnell wieder fit bist.

Ich bin heute Abend dabei

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Januar 2011)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Kann leider noch nicht bin immer noch Krankgeschrieben! Viel Spaß euch!



Muss mich da leider anschließen


----------



## la bourde (24. Januar 2011)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Kann leider noch nicht bin immer noch Krankgeschrieben! Viel Spaß euch!



Prompt retablissement.


----------



## la bourde (24. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Muss mich da leider anschließen



Dir auch Matthias, prompt rétablissement (mit Accent dieses Mal, ich habe eine richtige Tastatur)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Januar 2011)

Bin jetzt auch zu Hause - war cool  Bis nächste Woche spätestens


----------



## la bourde (24. Januar 2011)

Ja ! Sogar deutlich schöner als das :


----------



## la bourde (25. Januar 2011)

Und noch was.
Gestern habe ich zum Vital MTB Chop Contest teilgenommen.

Das Ziel ist einfach ein besonderes Foto zu Photoshopen.

Hier mein Bild
Ihr könnt gern für mich wählen !

Mal sehen ob ich was gewinnen kann, oder nicht !


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Januar 2011)

Was für den slayerrider zum üben:
Ist nicht nur Ski, auch wenns am Anfang so aussieht.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/11897177"]WE ARE FAMILY - The Freestyle Movie (part 2) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (25. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18969652"]FROM STEEL: The Making of a Soulcraft on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Januar 2011)

Chic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_Flowri (26. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> FROM STEEL: The Making of a Soulcraft on Vimeo


----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Januar 2011)

Gestern gab es übrigens den ersten Double Front Flip:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6hUj259cM0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Worlds first Double frontflip on a Mountainbike by Masters of Dirt rider Bienve Aguado[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (26. Januar 2011)

Ja, fand ich haesslich.
Aber wirklich mutig.


Ein geiles Video


----------



## slayerrider (27. Januar 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Gestern gab es übrigens den ersten Double Front Flip:
> 
> YouTube        - Worlds first Double frontflip on a Mountainbike by Masters of Dirt rider Bienve Aguado



der wahrscheinlich nicht gestanden war, denn sonst hätte man es im Video gesehen.



la bourde schrieb:


> Ja, fand ich haesslich.
> Aber wirklich mutig.
> 
> 
> Ein geiles Video



sehr gut, kein Trickgeballere, sondern Style only! Und wie gut racet er dann erst.


----------



## plusminus (27. Januar 2011)

Hi,

hat von Euch noch jemand kurze Kettenblattschrauben? Möchte nur ein Kettenblatt an ne normale XT Kurbel verbauen und da sind die normalen Hülsen zu lang. Habe keine Lust auf Feilen.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (27. Januar 2011)

Wie, willst du nicht la bourdes bildersammlung darauf untersuchen? 

Hab keine.

Gruß vom immer noch kranken Matthias


----------



## plusminus (27. Januar 2011)

Ich bekomm ja schon die ganzen Bilder und Videos die im BB-Forum aufgeführt werden nicht geguckt. Da kann ich mir nicht auch noch Bildergalerien anschauen.

Gute Besserung!

+-


----------



## la bourde (28. Januar 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ich bekomm ja schon die ganzen Bilder und Videos die im BB-Forum aufgeführt werden nicht geguckt. Da kann ich mir nicht auch noch Bildergalerien anschauen.
> 
> Gute Besserung!
> 
> +-


Ne sowas habe ich leider nicht mehr.

Gruss,


----------



## la bourde (28. Januar 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/344599/cat/28


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Januar 2011)

+-: Noch ein Hinweis: Wenn du 1fach mit Alu-Bashguard fahren willst, dann passen auch die normalen Kettenblattschrauben. Aber wenn ich dich richtig verstehe dann willst du ja das hübsche 1fach haben 

Und noch Glückwunsch an Betty, die es hier als erste geschafft hat mal nen ersten Platz zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (28. Januar 2011)

Nix Bashguard - genau.
Rennen der Radsportakademie scheinen gut für "BBler" zu sein. Ich erinnere an Wildbad2010.

+-


----------



## slayerrider (28. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/344599/cat/28



manche sind auch noch gebraucht


----------



## cafescup (29. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/344599/cat/28



Was ist das denn für ein Ei

Warte, ich mach ihm mal ein Angebot von  5 cent incl. Porto 

Habt ihr gesehen von wo er kommt? Gibt`s die Teile dort noch einzeln aus dem Glas?


Übrigens, so etwas gibt`s dort auch zu kaufen (macht schnell sonst sind alle weg ):
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/344747/cat/500


----------



## slayerrider (29. Januar 2011)

Heute war Korb angesagt, wir suchen aber noch jemand mit Auto, vlt. findet sich jemand.


----------



## exel (29. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Heute war Korb angesagt, wir suchen aber noch jemand mit Auto, vlt. findet sich jemand.



na toll... mein Enduro ist zwar hier aber dafür keine Protektoren...


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. Januar 2011)

Und ich habe heute keine zeit


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Januar 2011)

Bin immer noch nicht wieder so ganz fit.
Korb würde ich aber sowieso erst wieder machen, wenns mal wieder anständig trocken ist.
... und mein Summum dann da ist


----------



## slayerrider (29. Januar 2011)

exel schrieb:


> na toll... mein Enduro ist zwar hier aber dafür keine Protektoren...



was für Protektoren. Komm halt mit dem Halbschalenhelm und schoner kannst du sicher von jemand leihen.



*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Und ich habe heute keine zeit



Opfaa! Nimm dir halt Zeit.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Bin immer noch nicht wieder so ganz fit.
> Korb würde ich aber sowieso erst wieder machen, wenns mal wieder anständig trocken ist.
> ... und mein Summum dann da ist



Summum hört sich gut an, darf ich das dann mal testen?


----------



## exel (29. Januar 2011)

Ich geh dann heute lieber hier bisschen fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (29. Januar 2011)

Und, wart ihr loose?

Hier könnt ihr mal schauen wie man das richtig macht


----------



## la bourde (29. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und, wart ihr loose?
> 
> Hier könnt ihr mal schauen wie man das richtig macht



Slayer hat seinen täglichen Baum getroffen, so Loose genug !
Die Diabolus Kurbeln  haben sogar nicht überlebt.

Es war noch ziemlich glatt an einigen Stellen, aber immer noch fahrbar.

@Slayerrider: das Film:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svOlz2ei4Yk"]YouTube        - Robot ("Endhiran" TeztigoMix_Part 02) ***Kollywood(Tamil)***[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (29. Januar 2011)

Und noch:






Wochenende im Lac Blanc mit dem RKV


Wir planen mal ein Wochenende im Bikepark Lac Blanc zu verbringen.
Der *RKV Ã¼bernimmt die Organisation*, es bedeutet dann, dass man *versichert* ist (wenn man Mitglied ist).
Das Datum liegt noch nicht fest. Entweder in *Mai oder in Juni*.

Hier eine Anfrage, um das Datum festzulegen

Wir werden am Freitag Abend losfahren, und am Sonntag Abend zurÃ¼ck fahren.

Da die Location *auch fÃ¼r Tour* sehr geeignet ist, kÃ¶nnt ihr alle mitkommen. (Tour werden bestimmt angeboten)
Es gibt auch sehr einfache Strecke, die sehr spaÃig sind.

Wir werden ein Transporter (vlt sogar mehrere) mieten.
Die Unterkunft wird "Les Terrasses du Lac Blanc" sein, wie letztes Jahr.
Es ist ziemlich gÃ¼nstig (25â¬ pro Nacht pro Person max), und ganz ok (wir werden bestimmt 2 oder 3 Wohnungen fÃ¼r uns haben).
Das Essen werden wir zusammen kochen (besser gesagt: die die kochen kÃ¶nnen, werden was vorbereiten )
Wir sollen auch unseren Ersatzteilen, Werkzeuge und Schlosser mitbringen.


Wer Interesse schon gemeldet hat:
-Slayerrider (bzw. nur fÃ¼r die letzte 100m von "la nuts" )
-Ra.Bretzeln
-Olaf-Schwarz
-Matthias247
-*bike-freak*
-Exel
-cafescup
-Ich

*DieRoteZora, cycle-lisa, Golden_Willow, stevenscrosser, I_Flowri, Carmin, plusminus wie sieht es aus ?  
Wer mÃ¶chte noch teilnehmen ?*


----------



## slayerrider (29. Januar 2011)

Ah, sehr gut. Ich will mit und unbedingt loose sein.

@La bourde: Check deinen Terminkalender. Wenn wir am 29.Mai weg sind, wer macht dann die Show beim Brauhaus?

Wegen Korb: Mann, war das wieder teuer. Autofahren und einen Diobolus Kurbel inkl. Kettenblatt. Zum GlÃ¼ck muss ich nicht fÃ¼r die SchÃ¤den an den BÃ¤umen aufkommen...

Edit zur Kurbel: Da ich gerade kurz nach einere neuen geschaut habe, habe ich auch rausgefunden, dass ich vlt. noch 50â¬ fÃ¼r meine kaputte Raceface bekommen kann, klar tut der Funktion keinen Abbruch, trotz Abbruch: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/325414/cat/all


----------



## la bourde (30. Januar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> @La bourde: Check deinen Terminkalender. Wenn wir am 29.Mai weg sind, wer macht dann die Show beim Brauhaus?


Wir !
Wir transportieren einfach das Brauhaus nach Lac Blanc !!!
Wird klappen, wir haben schon 2 Anhänger.




slayerrider schrieb:


> Edit zur Kurbel: Da ich gerade kurz nach einere neuen geschaut habe, habe ich auch rausgefunden, dass ich vlt. noch 50 für meine kaputte Raceface bekommen kann, klar tut der Funktion keinen Abbruch, trotz Abbruch: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/325414/cat/all


Oh ja ! Vlt brauchst du auch die gebrauchten Kettenglieder noch dazu ?


----------



## exel (30. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Und noch:
> Fotos
> 
> bla bla bla
> ...


Wo sind eigentlich unsere Fotos vom letzten Jahr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (30. Januar 2011)

exel schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich unsere Fotos vom letzten Jahr??


Gute Frage !
Auf jeden Fall auf meine Festplatte.

Ich dachte dass wir sie schon online hingestellt haben.


----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wer möchte noch teilnehmen ?


Ich hätte schon wieder interesse, wobei ich mich jetzt doch noch nicht fünf Monate im Voraus auf einen Termin festlegen kann...  Wann is denn Anmeldeschluss?  Und das mit dem Essen wird natürlich ne Herausforderung für 10+ Personen...


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. Januar 2011)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch dabei, kann aber nicht sagen, ob ich da Urlaub bekomme. Deswegen auch von mir die Frage nach dem Anmeldeschluss.

Aber das wäre echt eine coole Sache 

EDIT: Ich glaube Ra.Bretzeln könnte Herrn Kretz sicherlich auch überzeugen.

EDIT2: Zu viele Smilies


----------



## slayerrider (30. Januar 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon wieder interesse, wobei ich mich jetzt doch noch nicht fünf Monate im Voraus auf einen Termin festlegen kann...  Wann is denn Anmeldeschluss?






stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch dabei, kann aber nicht sagen, ob ich da Urlaub bekomme. Deswegen auch von mir die Frage nach dem Anmeldeschluss.



Normalerweise widerspricht dieses Vorgehen unsere normalen Planungsart sehr stark. Wir würden das am Freitag Morgen ausmachen,  wenn wir Freitag Abend gehen. Aber hier gibt es ein Problem. Letztes Jahr hatten wir Glück und haben 2 Wochen vorher noch etwas bekommen. Allerdings müssen wir 4 Wochen vorher buchen um sicher einen Wohnung zu bekommen.

Da wir das Auto wahrscheinlich kurzfristiger mieten können. Verbleiben wir am besten so, dass die für die Leute, die jetzt fest zusagen, einen Wohnung gebucht wird. Wenn dann Leute dazu kommen wird einen Weiter gebucht, das geht auch noch am Freitag an dem wir fahren unter der Vorraussetzung, dass es noch Platz gibt.


----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2011)

Hat la bourde nun slayers Account geknackt...? ;-)

Also als zahlende Reserve für Park- (nicht Hüpfpark) Aktionen kann man mich sowieso gern in den Kontaktlisten vermerken... Maschinen, die die Auslastungsquote von der meinigen haben, gehören eigentlich verkauft...


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Januar 2011)

La Bourde knackt im Schlaf keine Accounts 

Also ich bin mit dabei. Das mit dem Touren werden auf jeden Fall angeboten würd ich jetzt aber mal in Frage stellen. So wie ichs sehe wollen alle unsere Guides DH fahren.
Hatte letztes Jahr im Hotel auch mal nach Tourkarten oder so gesucht, aber da auch nix gefunden. Und ist auch nicht allzu angenehm irgendwo rumzufahren wo es weder Handyempfang hat noch man die Leute versteht.

PS: Wenn jeder seinen Schlosser mitbringt wäre das wirklich von Vorteil. Der könnte dann die zerstören Teile (z.B. Schaltaugen) neu anfertigen


----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2011)

Wobei es auch kein Problem ist, dort Touren zu finden bzw sich vorher eine Karte zu besorgen 
Und außerdem ist es kein Problem, eine Tour etwas kleinräumiger zu gestalten und eine etwas häufigere Liftbenutzung einzubauen (ich mach letztlich nix Anderes ^^)


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Januar 2011)

Eine Verknüpfung von vielen abwärtsorientierten 2km Touren? 

Abgebrochene Kettenblattaufnahme an der Kurbel ist doch auch kein Problem. Kann man immer noch chainless fahren. War für mich in Lac Blanc noch bei weitem schnell genug


----------



## slayerrider (30. Januar 2011)

Heute: Um 14:15Uhr bei mir zum Local "Dh"-Track shreddern.

Lac Blanc: Andi und Ra sind vor ca. 2Jahren dort mehrmals angeblich ziemlich gute Touren gefahen.


----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2011)

Das schaut doch nach einer ganz gut brauchbaren Planungsgrundlage aus:
http://mapfox.de/3594590000023.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (30. Januar 2011)

Apropos Datum fest legen:
auch wenn ihr nicht weißt ob es an einem Datum klappt oder nicht, es gibt bestimmt Wochenende, für die es überhaupt nicht passt (z.B. Rennen, Hochzeit oder so). Dann bitte auf doodle einfach alles kreuzen außer diese Wochenende. Im Voraus danke sehr.


Apropos Tour fahren in Lac Blanc:
Ich kann immer im Velovert fragen, welche Trails nette zu fahren sind.



Mark Webb:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCZBM1GM2VU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - MARK WEBB ~ GHETTO SHRED[/nomedia]



*Morgen 31.01. um 20Uhr Stammtisch im Schilling
*

Wer ist mit dabei??

Gruss,


----------



## carmin (30. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> einfach alles kreuzen außer diese Wochenende


Joo, wobei bis dahin natürlich trotzdem noch etwas mit höherer Priorität (Spontanhochzeit?) dazwischen kommen kann.  Mit anderen Worten, das ist noch nicht als eine zu einer Zahlung verpflichtende Teilnahmeerklärung zu verstehen .-)


----------



## slayerrider (30. Januar 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> Joo, wobei bis dahin natürlich trotzdem noch etwas mit höherer Priorität (Spontanhochzeit?) dazwischen kommen kann.  Mit anderen Worten, das ist noch nicht als eine zu einer Zahlung verpflichtende Teilnahmeerklärung zu verstehen .-)



Wenn du also insgesamt Bock hast mitzukommen, dann trägst du dich auf doodle ein, damit dann überhaupt ein We gewählt wird damit du kommst. Nachdem viele bei doodle ihre Wünsche angegeben haben, steht dieser Termin und nun kann man fest zusagen! Nur wenn man dannach fest zusagt ist man zu einer Zahlung verpflichtet.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoahAPGhsN8"]YouTube        - cablecam in the wood[/nomedia]
so die videos von heute
Und La bourde is voll looosee


----------



## slayerrider (30. Januar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> YouTube        - cablecam in the wood
> so die videos von heute
> Und La bourde is voll looosee



ganz gut. Leidet die Qualität beim Hochladen oder weil sich die Cam so schnell bewegt. Muss aber auf jeden Fall wiederholt werden mit mehr Zeit zum Justieren usw.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. Januar 2011)

hast du es auch in Hd angeschaut?... kamera ist auch nicht so gut... und hochladen macht natürlich auch was aus


----------



## la bourde (30. Januar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> YouTube        - cablecam in the wood
> so die videos von heute
> Und La bourde is voll looosee



Wirklich cool !
Es sieht echt profi aus !


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Januar 2011)

Ja, sieht gut aus. Will auch wieder 

Und hab wohl mal wieder zu lange überlegt, jetz ist das Rahmen Angebot weg. Wohl doch kein rotes Rad für 2011.


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. Januar 2011)

< kommt zum Stammtisch morgen 20.00Uhr im Schilling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (30. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ja, sieht gut aus. Will auch wieder
> 
> Und hab wohl mal wieder zu lange überlegt, jetz ist das Rahmen Angebot weg. Wohl doch kein rotes Rad für 2011.


Mist !
Kein Mondraker !

Na ja, du wirst bestimmt was gutes finden.


----------



## la bourde (31. Januar 2011)

Auf velovert gibt es einen Radical Plus Rahmen von 2009 mit neuem Hinterbau von 2010 und DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 550â¬.
Der Rahmen bricht aber oft.


----------



## cafescup (31. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> *Morgen 31.01. um 20Uhr Stammtisch im Schilling
> *
> 
> Wer ist mit dabei??
> ...




Ich bin dabei


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (31. Januar 2011)

*Morgen 31.01. um 20Uhr Stammtisch im Schilling
*

Wer ist mit dabei??



Ich auch


----------



## DieRoteZora (31. Januar 2011)

wochenende hört sich gut an, da hätt ich auf jeden Fall auch bock drauf.

heute abend wird bei mir leider nix. kann mich bei der Kälte heute echt nicht nochmal aufs Rad motivieren und mein freund braucht heut abend s auto.... nächstes mal wieder....


----------



## la bourde (31. Januar 2011)

Das waere doch was oder ?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNi-XBKvi5M"]YouTube        - Huffy Slider MT DANDENONG MADNESS !!!![/nomedia]

Nette Angebote bei Formula


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (1. Februar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Und noch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich wäre dabei!!!!! Wird bestimmt lustig!!!!


----------



## la bourde (1. Februar 2011)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei!!!!! Wird bestimmt lustig!!!!


Hört sich gut an !


Lac Blanc 

Am Freitag Abend gibt es ein Pumptrack Challenge wieder:





Wer möchte teilnehmen ?
Mehr Infos hier

Und hier
Gruss,


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Februar 2011)

Wurde auf morgen verschoben!
Hab mega viel lust, aber bin für die Kälte noch nicht wieder fit genug.


----------



## slayerrider (1. Februar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wurde auf morgen verschoben!
> Hab mega viel lust, aber bin für die Kälte noch nicht wieder fit genug.



Morgen ist doch nicht der 4. Feb.?

Edit sagt: Matthias hat recht und das ist in diesem Fall schlecht....


----------



## exel (1. Februar 2011)

Schläääächt, Freitag wär ich hin gegangen aber morgen geht nicht.



slayerrider schrieb:


> Morgen ist doch nicht der 4. Feb.?
> 
> Edit sagt: Matthias hat recht und das ist in diesem Fall schlecht....


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (2. Februar 2011)

Wie groß kann der Pump Track werden?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib5b_cwQ7FA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - pump track[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (2. Februar 2011)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Wie groß kann der Pump Track werden?
> 
> YouTube        - pump track


----------



## slayerrider (2. Februar 2011)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Wie groß kann der Pump Track werden?
> 
> YouTube        - pump track



Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! 


Lass uns unseren auch noch größer bauen und bitte auch so einen Line, wie im Video von rechts mit großen Sprüngen. Und Triplllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## slayerrider (2. Februar 2011)

Ach, ich habe noch ne Frage: Hat hier jemand zufällig einen Ral-Farbfächer? Würde da gerne mal drauf schauen.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (2. Februar 2011)

wir haben glaub ein.. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher....

edit: bin dann mal für ein paar Tage ski fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartenwal (2. Februar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe noch ne Frage: Hat hier jemand zufällig einen Ral-Farbfächer? Würde da gerne mal drauf schauen.


Hi,
ich kann Dir den K5 Fächer leihen. Wann und wie lange brauchst Du ihn?
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## slayerrider (2. Februar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> wir haben glaub ein.. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher....


vlt. kannst du ja mal schauen!


*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> edit: bin dann mal für ein paar Tage ski fahren...


toll, bitte erzähl noch länger davon...



Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kann Dir den K5 Fächer leihen. Wann und wie lange brauchst Du ihn?
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



Sind alle Ral Farben da drin? Beim Hornbach gab es einen, aber ohne RAL2005. Ausleihen möchte ich ihn eigentlich gar nicht, ich möchte nur kurz reinschauen. Wäre super wenn das klappen würde.


----------



## plusminus (2. Februar 2011)

Ich empfehle RAL3024 oder RAL3026. Geh mal zu Deiner nächsten Feuerwehr des Vertrauens und guck Dir die neueren orange beklebten Fahrzeuge an. Die beiden genannten Farben und meines Wissens auch 2005 haben das Problem des Ausbleichens wenn sie UV ausgesetzt sind. Der Grund weshalb sie in der Natur nicht vorkommen und wir sie als Warnfarben einsetzen.

Greetz
+-, der trotzdem überlegt sich irgendwann nen Rahmen in der Farbe (teil-) lackieren/bekleben zu lassen.


----------



## Bartenwal (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo slayerrider,

Leuchtorange und -rot und -hellrot sind drin. 

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## la bourde (4. Februar 2011)

Die erste DH Team sind schon da:





2 werden auf Velovert gebaut, und die beide mit BOS. 

Exel, hast du verstanden ? Nur mit BOS !!!

Der Rapt:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19430484"]Pierre-Edouard Ferry is on Lapierre Bikes.... on Vimeo[/ame]

Ich habe ihn bei Kaiser gesehen. Der Rahmen ist so kurz... Meiner Sunn ist bestimmt 40 mm länger. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19163540"]MEGAvalanche Practice RÃ©union on Vimeo[/ame]


Auch was nettes


[ame="http://vimeo.com/19356240"]BenoÃ®t Gumier Ã  Lourdes / Pic du Jer on Vimeo[/ame]
Auch schön.


----------



## exel (4. Februar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Die erste DH Team sind schon da:
> 
> 2 werden auf Velovert gebaut, und die beide mit BOS.
> 
> Exel, hast du verstanden ? Nur mit BOS !!!



Zuerst brauch ich den Rahmen um nen BOS Dämpfer einzubauen


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Februar 2011)

Ha, die Hälfte der Videos hab ich letzte Woche schon gesehen 
Reunion: Genial. Will da sofort hin. Wer schenkt mirs Flugticket? 
Bike Movie: Auch super. Nicht nur hübsche Räder  Aber hab beim Anschauen dann dann wieder bereut etwas bestimmtes nicht gekauft zu haben ...

Das Rapt sieht schon echt gut aus. Habs in echt noch nicht gesehen, aber werd sicher mal wieder beim Kaiser reinschaeun. Ist aber doch als reines Dirt Bike ausgelegt und vermutlich deshalb so kurz?
Das neue DH find ich nich so gut, mag die Dämpferaufhängung nicht.


----------



## alböhi (5. Februar 2011)

veranstaltungstipp für heute abend um 20 uhr
im alten kino löwen in tü  stadtmitte







mein freund andre´ schuhmacher ( poletopole.de ) wird uns mit seiner  live multivisionsshow forttragen in fremde kulturen und landschaften.

als veranstalter sitz ich an der abendkasse und freu mich über jeden  bikenden bekannten. natürlich gibt´s für euch und eure begleitung rabatt  auf den eintrittspreis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lg andreas


----------



## la bourde (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo !

Will noch jemand was bei probikeshop?
http://www.probikeshop.fr/


Viele Gruesse,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (9. Februar 2011)

> Hallo !
> 
> Will noch jemand was bei probikeshop?
> http://www.probikeshop.fr/



Danke, habe schon genug

Gruß Olaf


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo LaBourde! Ich habe leider nichts mehr gefunden, was ich im Moment gebrauchen könnte, bzw. das was ich haben wöllte, kann ich mir im Moment nicht leisten 

Trotzdem danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## la bourde (10. Februar 2011)

Wenn Slayerrider aufgehört hätte, MTB zu fahren, wäre der Werte bestimmt 500% oder so

La Bourde, mit seinem umgeknickten Fußgelenk.


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Februar 2011)

Gute Besserung


----------



## slayerrider (11. Februar 2011)

Wer hat hier einen Zweitaccount und seid wann wird hier was gelöscht ohne, dass wir die Person dafür zuvor mobben konnten?


----------



## exel (12. Februar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wer hat hier einen Zweitaccount und seid wann wird hier was gelöscht ohne, dass wir die Person dafür zuvor mobben konnten?



What?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (12. Februar 2011)

exel schrieb:


> What?



Nichts so wichtig. Aber zwei Posts über meinem wurde etwas gelöscht!

Bist du zu Hause? Willst du Radfahren?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. Februar 2011)

Ich geh jetzt vil. Filmen... will jemand mit?


----------



## exel (12. Februar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Nichts so wichtig. Aber zwei Posts über meinem wurde etwas gelöscht!
> 
> Bist du zu Hause? Willst du Radfahren?



Ja ich bin zu Hause. Aber ich muss noch meine Reise vorbereiten, deshalb ist leider nichts mit Radfahren...


----------



## la bourde (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo !



Ich habe noch 10% Rabatt bei Probikeshop bekommen.
Wenn ihr was braucht ...

Gruss,


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Februar 2011)

Wenn wir jetzt immer mehr bestellen, bekommen wir dann irgendwann 100%? 
Ich will auf jeden Fall n Bild vom Inhalt des Pakets sehen, wenns bei dir ankommt 

War heute endlich mal wieder draußen biken, alle Trails bis zur Solitude. War echt traumhaft, mit ziemlich trockenem Boden. Bin dann auch erstaunlich gut mit den 66° Lenkwinkel zurecht gekommen 
Mal schauen wies morgen aussieht, evtl. kann man da auch nochmal ne schöne Runde fahren.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Februar 2011)

So looose als ob slayerrider damit gefahren wäre 





Aber sieht immerhin noch nicht ganz verkehrt aus.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (13. Februar 2011)

fertig

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19902690"]ride with fun on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Februar 2011)

Sieht gut aus. Aber irgendwie hab ich ständig den Eindruck das Seitenverhältnis passt nicht und es ist gestaucht. Vielleicht liegts aber auch nur daran, dass ich schon ewig nix mehr in 4:3 gesehen hab 

Wer kommt heute Abend zum Stammtisch?


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (14. Februar 2011)

> Wer kommt heute Abend zum Stammtisch?



Bin dabei, mein Bruder kommt auch und hoffentlich auch "Mr. Thomson"

La Bourde, melde Dich, wenn man Dich abholen soll!

Bis heute Abend


----------



## Golden_Willow (14. Februar 2011)

Habe mal wieder Spätschicht also müsst ihr ohne mich auskommen!!!!!!
Viel Spaß!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (14. Februar 2011)

ich komme auch, aber wahrscheinlich etwas später.

*Stammtisch 20:00 Uhr im Schilling*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (14. Februar 2011)

Bin dabei.

EDIT: Ich bringe alles was ich bekommen habe (= nicht alles was wir bestellen haben)
@Olaf-Schwarz: danke für den Vorschlag. Ich laufe heute aber ganz gut, und kann sogar ein bisschen treten. Hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende bin ich hard on the gas !!!


----------



## slayerrider (14. Februar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> fertig
> 
> ride with fun on Vimeo



geht nicht! Vlt. kannst du es nochmal hochladen!



la bourde schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> Hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende bin ich hard on the gas !!!



jajajajajajaja!


----------



## DieRoteZora (14. Februar 2011)

habs grad erst gelesen und registriert, dass montag ist :-(
hoff ich verraff es nächste woche nicht wieder...


----------



## la bourde (14. Februar 2011)

War ganz nett heute.

Einfach genial:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18523192"]OSS "Football" DVD: Mike Mastroni on Vimeo[/ame]

Handy, Schwerkraft und Boden:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19819283"]Locked in a Vegas Hotel Room with a Phantom Flex on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (15. Februar 2011)

Wieder einer, der immer noch ein Trick machen kann:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18485635"]OSS "Football" DVD: Craig Passero. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## plusminus (16. Februar 2011)

Ein nie endenwollende Geschichte braucht Hilfe.
Problem: SLX 20mm Nabe. Normale CL-Scheibe geht drauf, aber der Verschlussring nicht. Hat da jemand noch einen? Neu kosten die mehr als die Nabe.
Wie kann ich meine Argylegabel mit IS Aufnahme so umrüsten, dass ich einen PM Sattel und 160er Scheibe fahren kann? Mit einem normalen IS/PM Adapter geht das nicht. Die Aufnahme ist im Vergleich zu einer Reba auch etwas nach hinten gekippt.
Wäre ich bloß bei meinen Leichtbauprojekten geblieben, da ist alles viel einfacher.

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe und lacht Euch nicht zu kaputt wenn ich nen Denkfehler drin hab.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Februar 2011)

Du brauchst wohl den speziellen Lockring für 20mm Naben. Hätte vermutet das der bei der Nabe dabei ist, aber dem ist wohl nicht so 
Bei den Bremsscheiben ist ja immer nur ein Lockring für Schnellspanner dabei. 

Was ist das Problem am IS-PM Adapter? Zu weit innen/außen/hinten/vorne?
Bin bis jetzt nur mit nem IS-PM203 Adapter an der Revelation gefahren, wollte jetzt aber auch auf 160 umrüsten. Als Notfalllösung hätte ich aber auch noch nen 185er Adapter mit passender Scheibe daheim.

Meine Laufräder drehen sich übrigens vertretbar gerade. Mal schauen wie lange


----------



## plusminus (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich nen normalen IS/PM 160er Adapter verwende passts mit einer 160er Scheibe hinten und vorne nicht. Nehm ich eine Bremse mit IS Zange passts ohne irgendwas perfekt mit ner 160er Scheibe.
Werde mal gucken ob es mit IS/PM Adapter und 180er Scheibe geht. Muss dafür aber meinen Spike LRS fleddern worauf ich gerade keine Lust habe. Hoffe der Fahrspaß mit dem Rad wird die Anlaufschwierigkeiten in den Schatten stellen.

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (16. Februar 2011)

Sind die Bremse und die Adapters auch von Shimano ?
Wieviel mm fehlen ?

So was habe ich schon erlebt, aber nie mit 160mm Scheibe.


----------



## plusminus (16. Februar 2011)

wenn ich einen ganz normalen IS/PM 160mm Adapter nehm bin ich so weit weg, dass es gut für eine 180er Scheibe reichen dürfte. Das probiere ich die Tage so auch mal aus.

Nen passenden Centerlockring hat nicht noch wer zu verkaufen? Gerade immerhin schonmal einen etwas günstigeren Preis gefunden. Brauchst jemand was von kurbelix? 

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Februar 2011)

Also es ist ja so, dass die IS/PM Adapter für vorne und hinten unterschiedlich sind. 
Kann es sein, dass du einen für hinten 160mm hast? Der sollte dann für vorne 180mm oder so ähnlich sein


----------



## la bourde (16. Februar 2011)

Bist du sicher dass du nicht ein IS/PM 160mm Adapter für eine Hinterbremse verwendest ?
Das hintere (+20mm) und vordere (+0) Adapter sind nicht gleich  ...


----------



## la bourde (16. Februar 2011)

Der Matthias hat noch weniger zu tun als ich oder was ?


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (16. Februar 2011)

und vor allem, kein Leichtbau und trotzdem eine 160mm Scheibe vorne? Was wird das?

Bist Du Dir sicher, bei dem was Du da tust?

Nur mal so nachfrag, Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (16. Februar 2011)

@Olaf: ich würde jetzt ja gerne Dieter Nuhr zitieren, aber aus purer Höflichkeit lass ich das heute einfach mal.

@matthias/schnitzer: muss nochmal genau gucken was das für Adapter waren aber ich vermute, dass ich nie eine 160er Scheibe mit PM Bremse verbauen kann.

+-


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (16. Februar 2011)

> ich würde jetzt ja gerne Dieter Nuhr zitieren



"Fresse halten?" 

müsste einen Adapter haben, wenn Du Ihn brauchst, dann lass es mich wissen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## plusminus (17. Februar 2011)

@Olaf: Danke fürs Angebot. Muss mal meine Kisten durchwühlen. Sowas sollte sich da eigentlich noch finden.

Wenn der Aufbau erledigt ist mach ich 3 Kreuze - und nein ich meine damit nicht, dass ich mir ein Santa Tall Boy zulege - obwohl? 

+-

Und noch die offizielle Anfrage: will wer was von kurbelix.com?


----------



## slayerrider (17. Februar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wieder einer, der immer noch ein Trick machen kann:



sehr gut, die combos sind super. Und Barspin geht sowieso immmer....


Oh, gute Action und nette Dirts, vor allem die Combos und natürlich Tailwhip catch opposide Tailwhip.

Hammer Location:

[redbull]3D1242960503323[/redbull]


----------



## la bourde (19. Februar 2011)

Beim Probikeshop steht immer der Thomson Vorbau am ersten Platz der häufigsten verkauften Vorbauten. Aber warum ?

Das Akzent ist schrecklich:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsJX7gLKXR0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Danny MacAskill Riding in the Latest Nuit de la Glisse Film- INSTANT[/nomedia]

Und noch die Erklärung, die uns bestimmt immer gefehlt hat:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ5JferNTX8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Danny MacAskill how to: 360 - presented by digdeep no.1 of 4[/nomedia]

Gute Nacht


----------



## eisenzwerg (19. Februar 2011)

Welchen der beiden Akzente meinst du? Aber die Musik ist richtig gut.


----------



## carmin (19. Februar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Und noch die Erklärung, die uns bestimmt immer gefehlt hat


Yeah!  Heranrollen, abspringen, umdrehen und ausrollen.  Eigentlich ganz übersichtlich.  Ahso, üben natürlich noch ^^


----------



## *Bike-freak* (19. Februar 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/181045/?trk=vlogo:lol:


----------



## la bourde (19. Februar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/181045/?trk=vlogo:lol:




Genial !


----------



## la bourde (19. Februar 2011)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Welchen der beiden Akzente meinst du? Aber die Musik ist richtig gut.



Der, den ich so gut nachmachen kann. 
To speak with a such accent is not really pretty challenging (copyright Fabien Barel) for me !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. Februar 2011)

Kennt Ihr den schon 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU1mpher0As&feature=related"]YouTube        - Mouloud fait du vÃ©lo[/nomedia]

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## la bourde (19. Februar 2011)

Kenny Belaey, 3 Mal Weltmeister in Trial faehrt ein bisschen street trial:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19906769"]Kenny Belaey - Los Angeles 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (20. Februar 2011)

Danny MacAskill ist wirklich lustig !

Nettes Video


Wie krass :
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20132389"]Kyle & Logan Training for Olympics Doubles (GOLD MEDAL) ?? on Vimeo[/ame]

Der Crash hat 0:24 

Errinert mich an:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/2611687"]Rowan Johns Dreams of Glass on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## *Bike-freak* (20. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDNoIckzWdY"]YouTube        - street spot sindelfingen[/nomedia]

mal was schlechtes... (ich hab diesmal nicht gefilmt..)  aber der spot macht richtig spass

@la bourde,
schöne videos.


----------



## la bourde (21. Februar 2011)

Am Montag, der 21. Februar:
*Stammtisch 20:00 Uhr im Schilling
*


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Februar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> YouTube        - street spot sindelfingen


Sieht gut aus. Moritz McAskill? 



la bourde schrieb:


> *Stammtisch 20:00 Uhr im Schilling
> *


Bin dabei!
Hat jemand noch zufällig einen dieser IS2000-PM160 Adapter für *vorne* übrig und kann den evtl. mitnehmen? Tausche auch gegen einen 185er Adapter 
Falls jemand auch noch ein brauchbares Werkzeug hat um ne Ahead Kralle gerade einzuschlagen, würd ich mir das auch gerne mal ausleihen wollen.


----------



## slayerrider (21. Februar 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> YouTube        - street spot sindelfingen
> 
> mal was schlechtes... (ich hab diesmal nicht gefilmt..)  aber der spot macht richtig spass
> 
> ...



hm, 180 sieht gut aus. Wo ist das? Auf dem Flugfeld? Ich muss da auch moshen!


----------



## plusminus (21. Februar 2011)

Also Olaf hatte mir kürzlich einen angeboten den ich allerdings nicht benötigt habe. Weiß ja nicht ob Du in letzter Zeit lieb zu ihm warst aber ggf ist da noch was drin 
Kralleneinschläger könntest von mir haben, aber bis wir uns das nächste Mal sehen.

+-


----------



## cafescup (21. Februar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Am Montag, der 21. Februar:
> *Stammtisch 20:00 Uhr im Schilling
> *



Ich kann heute leider nicht weil ich nochen nen Termin habe.

Euch viel Spaß

Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2011)

Ich konnte heute ebenfalls nicht, tut mir sorry  Cafecup ich melde mich mal bei dir morgen Nachmittag.


----------



## slayerrider (21. Februar 2011)

Wieder neue Ideen für die Leute ohne DH-Bike (extra scharz gold für LaBourde):





oh und trotz des weisen Vorbaus und der Griff:


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Februar 2011)

Sorry, aber das ION sieht in dem Foto aus wie ein aufgebocktes CC Rad. Der Evil Rahmen gefällt mir da schon deutlich besser.

@La Bourde, Olaf: Die Kiste meinte ich vorhin als XTR Träger


----------



## slayerrider (22. Februar 2011)

Da hier nichts los ist, gibt es jetzt nicht nur einen Bikeberatung, sondern auch einen Garagen-Beratung (manche haben hier noch nicht die richtige...):
















Es sollte natürlich ein Evil oder so an die Stelle des Autos.


----------



## exel (23. Februar 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Da hier nichts los ist, gibt es jetzt nicht nur einen Bikeberatung, sondern auch einen Garagen-Beratung (manche haben hier noch nicht die richtige...):
> 
> <Bilder></Bilder>
> 
> Es sollte natürlich ein Evil oder so an die Stelle des Autos.



Wobei das Auto auch nicht so schlecht ist...


----------



## plusminus (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab ja früher mal Briefmarken gesammelt.

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (23. Februar 2011)

Cooles Street Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3LOKfQ3y2Q&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Awesome Senegalese bike tricks![/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (25. Februar 2011)

Halllo !

Ich habe einen Gutschein von 12 Euro bei CRC.
Will jemand was bestellen ?

Gruss,


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Februar 2011)

Gibt's da auch Thomson für 40 ?


----------



## slayerrider (25. Februar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Halllo !
> 
> Ich habe einen Gutschein von 12 Euro bei CRC.
> Will jemand was bestellen ?
> ...


wenn du was bestellst, dann nehme ich den 10er Pack Schläuche, der schwindet bei mir super schnell....


----------



## la bourde (25. Februar 2011)

Nette Tricks von Danny


----------



## Matthias247 (26. Februar 2011)

hab selbst einen 12Eur Gutschein bekommen


----------



## la bourde (26. Februar 2011)

Ich habe aber meinen schon benutzt ;D

Der neue Hope Werk, interessant


----------



## la bourde (26. Februar 2011)

Wer sucht ein Nicolaï Helius ?
Aber die Tandem Version


----------



## la bourde (27. Februar 2011)

Léo Nobile, der Danny M. unseres Forums.
Die erste Minuten sind nicht furchtbar toll, aber danach sieht es wirklich ordentlich aus.


----------



## exel (27. Februar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Léo Nobile, der Danny M. unseres Forums.
> Die erste Minuten sind nicht furchtbar toll, aber danach sieht es wirklich ordentlich aus.



Gute Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (27. Februar 2011)

der nose tab 3 ist gut!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

auch ein gutes Vid: http://www.zapiks.fr/wales-dh-riders-leon-rosser-.html
bei 2:40 hatte ich sogar den Eindruck der Slayerrider wäre gefahren :- )

Grüsse vom ra


----------



## la bourde (27. Februar 2011)

Warum waren wir nicht eingeladen !!


----------



## cafescup (27. Februar 2011)

@ ALL

*Am Montag, 28. Februar:*

*Stammtisch 20:00 Uhr im Schilling*

Es gibt da etwas bzgl. der RKV Radbörse am 16.04.2011 zu besprechen.

Wenn möglich möchten wir an diesem Tag zusätzlich eine Bike-Teilebörse
veranstalten.

Wer ist am Stammtisch mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (27. Februar 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> Wer ist am Stammtisch mit dabei?


Ich schätze:
Du, ich, Matthias247, Ra., Olaf-Schwarz, stevenscrosser, dieRoteZora, Golden_Willow und vielleicht +-*/Numlock 
Was habe ich gewonnen ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. Februar 2011)

Ich leider nicht  Spätschicht. Es sei denn ihr seid gegen 23.00 Uhr noch da


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. Februar 2011)

ich bin dabei. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## plusminus (27. Februar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> +-*/Numlock



Brav sein!

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (27. Februar 2011)

Bin dabei. Sollten aber eher mal das langsam wichtige Thema besprechen: Wie machen wir das jetzt mit München Anmeldung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (28. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## cafescup (28. Februar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Sollten aber eher mal das langsam wichtige Thema besprechen: Wie machen wir das jetzt mit München Anmeldung?



München wäre auch ein Thema welches man endlich abschließen müßte.
Da hast Du recht


Und dann können wir ja auch gleich über die Ausfahrt zum Lac Blanc sprechen !!


----------



## slayerrider (28. Februar 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> Und dann können wir ja auch gleich über die Ausfahrt zum Lac Blanc sprechen !!



Ich habe gesehen, dass am 7. Mai gleich super viele können. Da gehen wir gleich da und wenn es uns gefällt gehen wir am We drauf wieder...


----------



## la bourde (28. Februar 2011)

Will jemand was bei Probikeshop ?


----------



## slayerrider (28. Februar 2011)

sehr gut:


----------



## Golden_Willow (28. Februar 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht  Spätschicht. Es sei denn ihr seid gegen 23.00 Uhr noch da



Hi Michael na klappt es bei dir? Habe dich mal gesehen mit ein Kollegen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieRoteZora (28. Februar 2011)

ich schaffs heute leider auch net. hab kein auto heut abend und muss noch einiges daheim erledigen... aber matthias weiß zumindest meinen standpunkt und mein interesse zum thema münchen.....


----------



## la bourde (1. März 2011)

War richtig cool heute Abend !

Ein BOS Devil am Start:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWDnBBjH0yw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - bos deville[/nomedia]
Die Gabel bleibt hoch, taugt wenig wenn er stark bremst.

Jetzt ein Boxxer WC:
http://www.zapiks.com/boxxer-world-cup-2010-in-act-1.html
Kaumt er kommt auf einem Kicker oder einen Style Kurve, keinen Ferderweg übrig ...
Low speed gar nicht gebremst...
Hier auch:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10989253"]Stakkato by Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup on Vimeo[/ame]
Der Fahrer gibt aber ordentlich Gas !

Ein 888:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/9980848"]Zamilec a MedlÃ¡nky test new Marzocchi 888 RC3 EVO 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]
Sieht besser aus als die RS auf die Kickers. 
Schade dass ich keine Aufnahme einer BOS Idylle finde.


----------



## la bourde (1. März 2011)

Wer möchte heute Abend street moshen ?
@Slayerrider: ja ich weiß du kannst nicht.


----------



## Matthias247 (1. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Die Gabel bleibt hoch, taugt wenig wenn er stark bremst.


Und ich dachte immer du meinst Rock Shox taugt wenig 
Du meintest taucht 

Hab jetzt auf die Schnell in dem Video mit der Boxxer aber auch nix schlimmes gesehen. Ist schon die neue, oder? Rebound scheint gut zu funktionieren. Und im Vergleich zur alten Revelation versinkt sie echt kaum im Federweg. 

Mein Transition rollt zwar jetzt wieder, aber für Street ists mir gerade noch etwas zu kalt. Außerdem fehlt mir immer noch ein Adapter für die vordere Bremse. Ich weiß, für Street braucht man sowas nich, aber blöd wenn die Bremse doch montiert ist aber die Kolben rausfallen wenn man aus Reflex doch bremsen will


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. März 2011)

Kennst sich jemand von euch mit Vista aus? Ich habe heute einen neuen Drucker bekommen und wenn ich die Installations CD starten will, sagt mir Vista:

"Auf das angegebnene Gerät, bzw. den Pfad oder die Datei kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie verfügen evtl. nicht über ausreichende Berechtigungen, um auf das Element zugreifen zu können."

Ich bin Administrator?! Ich kann die Start.exe auch nicht mit Rechtsklick 'Als Administrator ausführen' starten, da bekomme ich genau die gleiche Meldung.

Micha


----------



## Matthias247 (1. März 2011)

Versuch doch alternativ mal den Druckertreiber aus dem Internet runterzuladen. Vielleicht ist ja die CD Version zu alt und unterstützt Vista nicht richtig. Ansonsten schwer da was zu sagen.


PS: Konnte der CRC Versuchung natürlich auch nicht wiederstehen ...


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. März 2011)

Danke Matthias - Ich probiere mal, ob ich es mit dem hier installieren kann:

http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public/eu/de/de/dlf/dlf/000000/003500/dlf003539.html?reg=eu&c=deâ©=deâ=dcp7030_all&type2=1&os=74&flang=17&dlid=dlf003539

Das gleiche Problem habe ich aber auch mit einer Video Training DVD fÃ¼r Photoshop Elements. Auch hier bekomme ich die selbe Fehlermeldung und kann die DVD nicht starten.

Sorry fÃ¼r das OffTopic.

On Topic: Habt ihr wegen Lac BLanc jetzt schon was ausgemacht?


----------



## slayerrider (1. März 2011)

Ich kenne mich gut mit Vista aus.
Für die meisten Probleme muss man es nur Deinstallieren und dafür XP installieren. Wenn man es aber gerne "pretty challenging" mag, dann ist es ok.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (1. März 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich gut mit Vista aus.
> Für die meisten Probleme muss man es nur Deinstallieren und dafür XP installieren. Wenn man es aber gerne "pretty challenging" mag, dann ist es ok.




Ich habe da uch noch eine frage,
und zwar brauche ich ein Grafikkarten, undTon treiber für xp..
Konnte keinen gescheiden finden..


----------



## la bourde (1. März 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer du meinst Rock Shox taugt wenig
> Du meintest taucht


Richtig 



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auf die Schnell in dem Video mit der Boxxer aber auch nix schlimmes gesehen. Ist schon die neue, oder? Rebound scheint gut zu funktionieren. Und im Vergleich zur alten Revelation versinkt sie echt kaum im Federweg.


Ja du hast recht, es ist besser als mit der alte .
Schau mal die erste Steil Kurve nach Recht (ab 01:11) und noch die nächste nach links. Ich finde dass die Gabel an diesen Stellen zu viel Federweg braucht.
Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass die High speed wenig gebremst sind. Wenn er wirklich schnell fährt, dann merkst du dass die Gabel oft viel Federweg braucht, obwohl es nicht unbedingt Drop oder Stuffe gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (1. März 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Kennst sich jemand von euch mit Vista aus? Ich habe heute einen neuen Drucker bekommen und wenn ich die Installations CD starten will, sagt mir Vista:
> 
> "Auf das angegebnene Gerät, bzw. den Pfad oder die Datei kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie verfügen evtl. nicht über ausreichende Berechtigungen, um auf das Element zugreifen zu können."
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung. Benutzt ein gescheites OS bitte.
Hast du alle service pack installiert ?


----------



## la bourde (2. März 2011)

Kopf ausschalten (ob es ueberhaupt schon an war ist eine gute Frage):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20249296"]Pat King- Banned4Life on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (2. März 2011)

oh, sehr gute Streetaction.
Vlt. können wir Morgen ein bisschen Streetfahren?


----------



## la bourde (2. März 2011)

Ich muss nachfuellen:
Finally Part II
Die letzte Teile passiert in Morzine !
@Ra: es gibt sogar dein Lieblingssprung.

Andreu goes big:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20490189"]Making of - We Are Family Films - Episode 1 on Vimeo[/ame]

Aber wie !
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19944603"]We Are Family Films: Episode 1 ft Andreu Lacondeguy on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ich muss nachfuellen:
> Finally Part II
> Die letzte Teile passiert in Morzine !
> @Ra: es gibt sogar dein Lieblingssprung.



Hi, 

ich schau mir das mal an, sobald ich einen vernüftigen Computer mit einer gescheiten Graphikkarte habe. Diashow macht keinen Spaß. 

Happy trails
ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. März 2011)

Was machen wir eigentlich am Sonntag? Wetter soll weiterhin trocken bleiben und ich hätte Zeit (nachmittags) und Lust mal wieder was "besonderes" zu machen. 
- Großheppach oder Aichwald (ist doch das erste WE im Monat?)? (+-, das wäre doch was für Dich, Dein Bike wartet)
- Tour in Stuttgart, ähnlich zum Jubi-Ride der Sonntagfahrer (wer macht Guide?)
- Schwäbische Alb?

Habt Ihr noch Ideen?


Grüsse ra.


----------



## slayerrider (3. März 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Was machen wir eigentlich am Sonntag? Wetter soll weiterhin trocken bleiben und ich hätte Zeit (nachmittags) und Lust mal wieder was "besonderes" zu machen.
> - Großheppach oder Aichwald (ist doch das erste WE im Monat?)? (+-, das wäre doch was für Dich, Dein Bike wartet)
> - Tour in Stuttgart, ähnlich zum Jubi-Ride der Sonntagfahrer (wer macht Guide?)
> - Schwäbische Alb?
> ...



jajaja, egal was aus der Liste ansteht, ich bin dabei. Schwäbische Alb hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock. Aichwald muss man halt am Sa einen Mail hinschicken. Korb würde mir auch gut gefallen.


----------



## la bourde (3. März 2011)

*Wer kommt heute Abend street fahren ?*

Wir treffen uns um 19:00 vor Frech dax.


Am Sonntag: ich wäre lieber für 4x, weil ich noch nicht meine Pike verkauft habe (und daher keine neue Gabel bestellt).
Aber wenn ihr enduro fahren geht, bin ich auch dabei (Forestjump oder Lapierre ?)


----------



## Matthias247 (3. März 2011)

Ich wäre eher für ne coole Tour. Zum 4crossen, was doch auch aus recht viel rumstehen besteht, ists mir mit <5° zu kalt.
Werd dank freiem Tag jetzt auch gleich ne Runde fahren gehen 

PS: Was macht macht Lisa da eigentlich? Zu viel Fahrtechnik mit slayerriderr geübt? 





Hoffe natürlich es is nix schlimmes passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> *Wer kommt heute Abend street fahren ?*
> 
> Wir treffen uns um 19:00 vor Frech dax.
> 
> ...



ich versuche es. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## la bourde (3. März 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> I
> PS: Was macht macht Lisa da eigentlich? Zu viel Fahrtechnik mit slayerriderr geübt?


Stimmt, Slayerrider hat ihr bestimmt einen Tipp geben, bzw geschrien: 


































INSIDE LINE !!!!


----------



## la bourde (3. März 2011)

Chris Akrigg
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20601448"]A Hill in Spain on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (3. März 2011)

Will das auch können 
Ob ich mir jetzt wohl ein Teocali kaufen sollte?


----------



## la bourde (3. März 2011)

Gas !

@Matthias247: Dann sollst du mit uns moschen gehen (heute Abend zB)


----------



## Matthias247 (3. März 2011)

Bin heute kurz nach 18:00 auf dem Rückweg sogar die üblichen Plätze abgefahren, hab euch aber nicht moschen sehen 

PS: Edith sagt, es war diesmal garkein Teocali.
Edith2 sagt, er fährt Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (4. März 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Bin heute kurz nach 18:00 auf dem Rückweg sogar die üblichen Plätze abgefahren, hab euch aber nicht moschen sehen
> 
> PS: Edith sagt, es war diesmal garkein Teocali.
> Edith2 sagt, er fährt Manitou



Wir sind auch erst um 19Uhr fahren gegangen...


----------



## la bourde (4. März 2011)

Es gibt wieder 5% Rabatt beim Probikeshop (auch auf den Artikeln, die schon reduziert sind)
Wenn jemand was braucht ...


----------



## cafescup (4. März 2011)

Hi @ ALL,

so jetzt nochmal wegen Sonntag.

Ich habe gerade mit Ra gesprochen. Es wäre zwar schön wenn wir alle zusammen fahren könnten, aber allen können wir es nicht recht machen.

Deshalb schlage ich vor, das wir 2 Touren machen.

*1x eine ausgedehnte GA1 Tour,
1x eine Trail-Tour*

Meiner einer schlägt die ausgedehnte 
*GA1-Tour um 12:30 Uhr vor. Treffpunkt an der Panzerkaserne.*

*Wer macht die Tour 2 ??*

*Oder gibt es andere Vorschläge?*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (4. März 2011)

Trailbedingungen sind echt super zur Zeit 

ist jemand auch am Samstag schon unterwegs? ^^


----------



## slayerrider (4. März 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einer Trailtour in Herrenberg?
Morgen will ich auch fahren, habe aber wahrscheinlich nicht so lange Zeit...


----------



## Matthias247 (4. März 2011)

2 Touren obwohl noch niemand gesagt hat was überhaupt geht? Muss man nicht verstehen, oder?
Zumal man ja zur Zeit alles gut verbinden kann, die Trails sind super fahrbar!

PS: Wenn aber Enduro Trailtour heißen sollte 10km fahren und vor allem immer wieder die gleichen Stellen hochschieben bin ich da nicht dabei. Will schon irgendwas ausgedehnteres fahren, aber nur Waldautobahn muss auch nich sein.
PPS: Morgen hab ich wohl erst recht spät am Nachmittag Zeit  Mal schauen obs da auch noch was wird.


----------



## plusminus (5. März 2011)

Bin am WE verplant.


+-


----------



## cafescup (5. März 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> 2 Touren obwohl noch niemand gesagt hat was überhaupt geht? Muss man nicht verstehen, oder?
> Zumal man ja zur Zeit alles gut verbinden kann, die Trails sind super fahrbar!
> 
> PS: Wenn aber Enduro Trailtour heißen sollte 10km fahren und vor allem immer wieder die gleichen Stellen hochschieben bin ich da nicht dabei. Will schon irgendwas ausgedehnteres fahren, aber nur Waldautobahn muss auch nich sein.
> PPS: Morgen hab ich wohl erst recht spät am Nachmittag Zeit  Mal schauen obs da auch noch was wird.



Wenn Du Dein PS liest, dann hast Du dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben bzw. verstanden was ich meinte 

Ich hatte bereits mit la-bourde und Ra gesprochen, deshalb auch der Vorschlag für 2 Touren. 
Ein Mix wäre mir auch lieber, und vor allem wenn wir zusammen fahren würden wäre es super..

*Die Herrenberger-Runde würde mir persönlich gut gefallen*

Dann lasst uns doch am 

*Sonntag um 12:30Uhr beim Realparkplatz treffen*

Oder was meint Ihr??

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (5. März 2011)

> Dann lasst uns doch am
> 
> Sonntag um 12:30Uhr beim Realparkplatz treffen



Bin dabei, habe das Rücklicht auch schon montiert 


Gruß Olaf


----------



## slayerrider (5. März 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> 2 Touren obwohl noch niemand gesagt hat was überhaupt geht? Muss man nicht verstehen, oder?
> Zumal man ja zur Zeit alles gut verbinden kann, die Trails sind super fahrbar!
> 
> PS: Wenn aber Enduro Trailtour heißen sollte 10km fahren und vor allem immer wieder die gleichen Stellen hochschieben bin ich da nicht dabei. Will schon irgendwas ausgedehnteres fahren, aber nur Waldautobahn muss auch nich sein.
> PPS: Morgen hab ich wohl erst recht spät am Nachmittag Zeit  Mal schauen obs da auch noch was wird.



Was 10km??? Das ist mir zu weit. Gibt es dann noch einen dritte Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (5. März 2011)

Ich komme auch mit und lasse mich überraschen wo es hin geht!


----------



## la bourde (5. März 2011)

Gruppe 2 (Ra. Slayer, ich und ?) startet um 13:59 von Böblingen Hauptbahnhof aus. 14:15 in Herrenberg. 14:30 ungefähr sind wir oben, am HW5. 
Wir fahren mit der Bahn nach Herrenberg. Dann probieren wir Gruppe 1 zu finden (und wir überholen ).


----------



## cafescup (5. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Gruppe 2 (Ra. Slayer, ich und ?) startet um 13:59 von Böblingen Hauptbahnhof aus. 14:15 in Herrenberg. 14:30 ungefähr sind wir oben, am HW5.
> Wir fahren mit der Bahn nach Herrenberg. Dann probieren wir Gruppe 1 zu finden (und wir überholen ).




 Gruppe 1 Abfahrt 12:30 Uhr in Böblingen; Realparkplatz Röhrerweg.. ergo 2 Stunden bis HW5 ???
Wir fahren doch nicht rückwärts 

Ich habe das Handy auf jeden Fall mal dabei. Ich hoffe Ihr kommt bevor uns die Kette festrostet

Spaß bei Seite wenn`s klappt ist`s gut wenn nicht, dann das nächste Mal 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. März 2011)

Francois lieblings fahrer 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20601448"]A Hill in Spain on Vimeo[/ame]

und alles mit dem fully


----------



## la bourde (6. März 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> und alles mit dem fully


Es ist kein Fully, es ist auch kein Hardtail, es ist ein mongoose halt .

Ne eigentlich, ich würde gern ein I-Drive testen, es ist nicht so weit von einem URT. Vielleicht geht es besser beim trialen, da die Kettenspannung ziemlich konstant bleibt. (es ändert aber nicht dass der Chris Akrigg einfach ultra gut ist).

@*Bike-freak*, kommst du auch mit morgen ?

@cafescup: Ihr könnt aber die Singletrails mehrere mal vor uns fahren, oder erstmal in einer anderen Richtung. Wenn wir in Herrenberg sind, dann rufen wir kurz an.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (6. März 2011)

@la bourde 
habe leider keine zeit


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. März 2011)

ich schaffe es nicht leider! Mit mein Bionicon stimmt as nicht muss erst schauen was!!! sorry!!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. März 2011)

ich bin dann kurz vor 14.00 h am BB- Bahnhof. 

@Mandy: kommsch halt bei uns mit, 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## slayerrider (6. März 2011)

jo, dann wird es günstiger

@Ra, sollen wir zusammen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (6. März 2011)

Auch wenn ich mich heute ein bisschen so gefühlt habe:







Trotzdem vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen und die Gummibärchen


----------



## la bourde (6. März 2011)

Mahlzeit:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19983601"]Clean - Crash on Vimeo[/ame]

Einige schoene Tricks. Vor allem, alles sieht so einfach aus.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20533676"]Clean - Scotland on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (7. März 2011)

*Heute Abend 20:00 Stammtisch!*
Wer kommt noch?


----------



## la bourde (7. März 2011)

Oh danke Matthias247 ! Niemand hat wieder was geschrieben.

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. März 2011)

Ich kann leider nur kurz vorbei schauen, aber immerhin.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. März 2011)

ich tue kommen tun 

CU
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (8. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Und noch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo !

Entscheidung endlich getroffen:
Wochenende am LAC BLANC von Freitag 13. bis Sonntag 15. Mai 2011.

Vielen Dank für eure Teilnahme an Umfrage.

Jetzt setzte ich mich im Kontakt mit dem Hotel.


----------



## exel (8. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Entscheidung endlich getroffen:
> 
> ...



Hört sich super an! Ich hab Bock drauf und danke dass du es organisierst.


----------



## Matthias247 (8. März 2011)

Freu mich schon drauf
Wir nehmen dann das ganze Hotel, oder?


----------



## noie95 (8. März 2011)

hallo!

ich wollte mal wieder nachfragen wann ihr mal wieder eine tour macht an der man sich als nicht "mtb treff bb`ler" beteiligen "darf"  gerne auch mal unter der woche


----------



## DieRoteZora (8. März 2011)

:-( weiß nicht mehr genau was ich bei der Umfrage reingeschrieben hat, aber in der Zwischenzeit ist klar, dass ich am 14.05. zu nem Handballlehrgang muss. so'n sch***


----------



## la bourde (8. März 2011)

noie95 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich wollte mal wieder nachfragen wann ihr mal wieder eine tour macht an der man sich als nicht "mtb treff bb`ler" beteiligen "darf"  gerne auch mal unter der woche



Komische Frage ...
Du kannst immer mit uns fahren ... Jeder (oder fast ) ist ganz herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. März 2011)

Lac Blanc, ich bin dabei.....

Grüsse ra.


----------



## noie95 (8. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Komische Frage ...
> Du kannst immer mit uns fahren ... Jeder (oder fast ) ist ganz herzlich eingeladen.



prima...
ja stimmt, hat sich komisch angehört. wollte eigentlich nur wissen wann ihr das nächste mal fahrt... habs wohl ein bißchen "komisch" umschrieben. 

diesen sonntag vielleicht?


----------



## slayerrider (8. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Entscheidung endlich getroffen:
> [
> ...



Ich freue mich auch schon. Danke für die Orga.


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. März 2011)

Ich probiere die tage gleich mal, ob ich da Urlaub bekommen kann - das wäre echt cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. März 2011)

ich bin auch dabei oder?


----------



## cafescup (8. März 2011)

Lac Blanc,

isch bin auch mit dabei 

Fronkreisch wir kommen


----------



## Matthias247 (9. März 2011)

Suchen immer noch Mitfahrer für 24h München! Idealerweise noch 2 Personen. Will denn keiner mehr?


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. März 2011)

Ich denke, ich bin aus der München Sache auch raus. Wenn ich dahin gehen würde, dann um ernsthaft was zu reißen, aber das wird wohl mit aktuellem Arbeitsgerät eher weniger gehen.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. März 2011)

Ich schließ um 15:45 den Rkv auf, wer kommen will kann das


----------



## Golden_Willow (9. März 2011)

Lac Blanc,

ich bin auch dabei!!!!!!


----------



## Matthias247 (9. März 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich bin aus der München Sache auch raus. Wenn ich dahin gehen würde, dann um ernsthaft was zu reißen, aber das wird wohl mit aktuellem Arbeitsgerät eher weniger gehen.


a) Es geht um Spaß, nicht darum irgendwas zu reißen! Wenn du mitfahren willst kannst du das gerne tun. Niemand wird wegen der Rundenzeiten meckern.
b) Red dir mal mit dem Rad nicht soviel ein, solange es kein Downhiller ist is der Einfluss meiner Meinung nach echt lächerlich. N paar gut laufende Reifen drauf und alles ist ok.


----------



## slayerrider (9. März 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> ich bin auch dabei oder?



Nein, wir nehmen dich nicht mit. 


Hast du Zeit? Und geht das mit deinen Eltern klar? Wenn ja, dann bist du dabei.




Ach, meine Mutter kocht mit besseren Töpfen besser.

@München: Das sind die falschen 24h, ich würde zu denen am Semmering gehen...


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. März 2011)

Rein aus Jux fahre ich mir garantiert nicht 24h Stunden die Seele aus dem Leib. Ich würde trainieren und auch mindestens auf die mittleren Plätze wollen. Allein dafür wäre schon einmal mehr Zeit und Aufwand einzuplanen. Das Ganze dann anschließend mit einem Enduro mit 'n paar gut laufenden Reifen' effektiv umsetzen zu wollen wäre meiner Meinung nach äußerst blauäugig. Das denke ich zumindest. Ich glaube, dass mir da dann irgendwie die Motivation zum Fahren fehlen würde. Dahin zu fahren und nicht 100% zu geben wäre für mich nicht zufriedenstellend. Auf der anderen Seite - Na klar wäre es toll, sowas mit euch mal durchzuziehen aber die Waage würde sich dennoch in meinen Augen nicht so halten. Man braucht sich da auch nichts schön zu reden - ganz ehrlich und trotzdem gut gemeint, danke Matthias. Ich weiß, dass da auch Leute hingehen werden, die vielleicht mit einem Demo oder etwas ähnlichem auftauchen... Ich gehöre aber definitiv nicht zu besagter Kategorie 'Spaßfahrer' und 'dabei sein ist alles' - Sorry. Wenn ich da was reinstecke, dann will ich hinten auch was raus bekommen!

(Ein Schelm, der dabei Böses denkt )

So, ich hoffe ich konnte meinen Standpunkt nicht zum Ärger anderer erläutern und vertreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (9. März 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Das Ganze dann anschließend mit einem Enduro mit 'n paar gut laufenden Reifen' effektiv umsetzen zu wollen wäre meiner Meinung nach äußerst blauäugig.



Also ich mach ja demnächst nen 26" Hardtailverleih auf..... Mit einem frontgefederten Hardtail in München zu starten wäre meines Erachtens schon zu viel des guten. Es stellt sich die Frage wo der Stevens Crosser vom stevenscrosser abgeblieben ist.
Ich kann die Ansicht von stevenscrosser voll nachempfinden. Bei "Schlaflos im Sattel" kann man dann vielleicht mit etwas anderen Geschossen fahren, da gehts nur um Spaß - bei allen.

Wann isn München genau? Welche Teamgröße plant ihr? Betreuungsstab?

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (9. März 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> ...


Trainieren tun hier alle. Und dann im Rennen möglichst schnell fahren genauso. Aber irgendwelche Platzambitionen führen doch eh zu nichts außer Frust. Bekommen tust du eh nix. Davon sind wir alle meilenweit entfernt, außer der +- vielleicht. Hauptsache man überholt immer wieder jemanden und hat seinen Spaß dabei 
@Enduro: Du liest zuviel Zeitungen, oder hier im Forum  Oder du hast dich zuviel mit cafescup unterhalten? 



plusminus schrieb:


> Wann isn München genau? Welche Teamgröße plant ihr? Betreuungsstab?
> 
> +-


4./5. Juni. Momentan sind wir 6 Leute, wäre nett wenn wir 2 4er Teams vollkriegen. Besetzungsmäßig können wir da sicher noch variieren, wenn irgendwelche Leute doch ambitionierter sind. Betreuen tun wir uns selbst, im 4er Team hat man da auch genug Zeit dafür. Wenn jemand aber noch einen Betreuer mitbringen will kann er das auch tun.

Sind leider nur noch 29 Plätze frei, deswegen sollten wir uns jetzt mal festlegen.

PS: Ich glaub immer noch das ein Fully schneller ist, sobald der Boden nicht mehr 100% eben ist


----------



## la bourde (10. März 2011)

Gas:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2nDUwI7YhI[/nomedia]











Fabien Barel Summum
59°


----------



## plusminus (10. März 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> PS: Ich glaub immer noch das ein Fully schneller ist, sobald der Boden nicht mehr 100% eben ist



Die aktuelle Strecke in München kenne ich ja nicht, aber den Videos nach zu urteilen sehe ich das (starre) Hardtail ganz klar im Vorteil - weil halt alles so gut wie eben ist. Mit großen Laufrädern gehts bestimmt noch besser 
Kannst mir ja mal in ner Mail schreiben wer so alles startet.
Bremsadapter verbaut?

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (10. März 2011)

Und wo hilft starr? Wenn man im Wiegetritt den Berg hochdrückt, ok. Is aber nich mein Ding. Ansonsten bin ich doch nach ein paar Stunden froh, wenn ich nicht jedes querliegende Stromkabel, Kopfsteinpflaster, Treppenstufe, etc. voll abkrieg. Vom Gesamtprofil her ist die Strecke schon flach und schnell. Aber wenn man drauf unterwegs ist, sinds eher viele kurze knackige Anstiege und schnelle Abfahrten.
29 ist sicher dann gut, wen man ohne viel zu bremsen unterwegs ist.

Bin leider noch nicht zum Bremsadapter verbauen gekommen  

PS: Die Lyrik wippt im Wiegetritt weniger als ne SID Team  Von der Reba SL will ich da garnicht reden.


----------



## aka (10. März 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und wo hilft starr? Wenn man im Wiegetritt den Berg hochdrückt, ok. Is aber nich mein Ding. Ansonsten bin ich doch nach ein paar Stunden froh, wenn ich nicht jedes querliegende Stromkabel, Kopfsteinpflaster, Treppenstufe, etc. voll abkrieg. ...



Mir gehts grad anders rum - wenn ich mal ein paar Stunden starr gefahren bin und dann ne Tour spaeter wieder Federgabel vermisse ich die Starrgabel doch sehr. Auf richtigen Trails schauts natuerlich anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (10. März 2011)

Will jemand street moschen heute Abend ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. März 2011)

Weiß zufällig jemand von euch, wo ich ein Maintenance Sheet für die Kind Shock herbekommen könnte? Auf der offiziellen Seite gibt's da irgendwie nichts.

EDIT: Ein Blick in die mitgelieferte Bedienungsanleitung könnte eventuell Abhilfe schaffen -.- Sorry


----------



## exel (11. März 2011)

Hey Guys, am Wochenende bin ich endlich mal wieder in der Heimat. Vielleicht könnte man ja mal wieder biken. Ich bin zur Zeit nämlich ziemlich auf Entzug!


----------



## la bourde (11. März 2011)

exel schrieb:


> Hey Guys, am Wochenende bin ich endlich mal wieder in der Heimat. Vielleicht könnte man ja mal wieder biken. Ich bin zur Zeit nämlich ziemlich auf Entzug!


Ra und ich planen am Wochen DH in Korb zu fahren. Entweder Samstag oder Sonntag.
Wir können auch gern 4x/pumptrack fahren gehen.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (11. März 2011)

ich bin dabei..


----------



## *Bike-freak* (11. März 2011)

Ich schließ um ca. 14:45 den rkv auf.


----------



## exel (11. März 2011)

Klingt gut. Ich melde mich wenn ich zurück bin.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (11. März 2011)

hat jemand eine pivotal 30,0 stütze zum verkauf?
Und ein paar pedale v8 oder ähnliche. 

Grüße


----------



## la bourde (11. März 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> hat jemand eine pivotal 30,0 stütze zum verkauf?
> Und ein paar pedale v8 oder ähnliche.
> 
> Grüße


Ich habe alte schwarze V8, der Zustand ist aber nicht besonders toll. 15.
Und auch weisse V12 Magnesium in guten Zustand, 30.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (11. März 2011)

was wiegen die magnesium?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (12. März 2011)

V12 mag: 434g
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3177

V8: 528g
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=484


----------



## la bourde (12. März 2011)

*Wichtig: Bestätigung ihrer Teilnahme am Wochenende in Lac Blanc*(hier klicken)
(damit ich buchen kann)

*Von Freitag 13. bis Sonntag 15. Mai 2011*


----------



## carmin (12. März 2011)

merci d'organiser 

Aber wieso fragst Du danach, wer was fahren will?  Um den Ersatzteilbedarf abzuschätzen?  Der ist individuell doch eh sehr unterschiedlich ^^


----------



## la bourde (12. März 2011)

Ich möchte wissen, wie viel Bikeparkkarte wir ungefähr brauchen.
Vielleicht kriegen wir einen Rabatt noch.


----------



## slayerrider (12. März 2011)

perfekt, ich habe mich auch schon eingetragen.

Morgen bin ich so ab 15/16Uhr zurück, vlt. können wir da noch fahren! Hm, aber ich habe nur kaputte bikes....


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. März 2011)

Wir waren heute fleisig und haben die 2 double in unsrer line gebaut

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/0/8/8/3/_/original/DSC00704.JPG


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. März 2011)

Wir waren heute fleisig und haben die 2 double in unsrer line gebaut


----------



## la bourde (12. März 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> perfekt, ich habe mich auch schon eingetragen.
> 
> Morgen bin ich so ab 15/16Uhr zurück, vlt. können wir da noch fahren! Hm, aber ich habe nur kaputte bikes....



Ra. und ich fahren nach Korb um 13:00.

*Bike-freak*: kommst du mit ? Du musst mit Ra klären, ob es platz für dich gibt.
@Matthias24 und Exel: Wollt ihr kommen ?

TRANSFERTS:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/20681373"]Garrett Reeves In OSS "Football" on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (12. März 2011)

Ne, Korb  ist mir morgen zu krass 
Obwohl die Lyrik nun schon ziemlich gut läuft. 
760er Lenker fährt sich auch echt witzig, aber ich glaub Touren möcht ich damit nich fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (13. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ra. und ich fahren nach Korb um 13:00.
> 
> *Bike-freak*: kommst du mit ? Du musst mit Ra klären, ob es platz für dich gibt.
> @Matthias24 und Exel: Wollt ihr kommen ?
> ...


Schlecht, seid wann geht ihr ohne mich downhillen?
Bikefreak, bist du da? Gehen wir bissle am Tannenberg fahren?


----------



## la bourde (13. März 2011)

Morgen Stammtisch in Café Schilling, um 20:00.
Themen:
- Vorbereitung für das Wochenende im Lac Blanc (Auto, Essen, Tour).
- Fahrradbörse.





slayerrider schrieb:


> Schlecht, seid wann geht ihr ohne mich downhillen?
> Bikefreak, bist du da? Gehen wir bissle am Tannenberg fahren?


Tannenberg ist irgendwie nicht mehr so lustig zu fahren 

Eine Montageidee für Exel:


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. März 2011)

Ich kann morgen leider wegen Spätschicht nicht. Die Woche danach wieder.


----------



## Matthias247 (13. März 2011)

Bin morgen dabei. Aber jetz schon Vorbereitung für Lac Blanc? Normal wäre doch 1 Tag vorher 

Kommt man mit dem Lapierre auch wirklich den Berg runter? Hutchinson?
Der Rahmen is aber eh nich mein Ding.

Gruß vom Matthias, der heute 3x versucht hat ne Elixir zu entlüften und nen klemmenden Kolben zu mobilisieren, und dann aufgegeben hat. 
War dann profimäßig nur mit hinterer Bremse "Street" fahren


----------



## la bourde (13. März 2011)

Das beste sind doch die Pedalen !

Die Reifen sind egal, die BOS Federelemente geben bestimmt genug Grip !

Aber Matthias247, du hast Recht, der Rahmen ist nicht so schön 
Der 2010 gefällt mir deutlich lieber. Moment ich prüfe ... oh ja stimmt !


----------



## carmin (14. März 2011)

Habt Ihr mal zu den Ulmer Kollegen rübergesehen?
Machen auch krasse Videos.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8098500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (14. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Tannenberg ist irgendwie nicht mehr so lustig zu fahren
> 
> ...



Oha, nehm ich gern. Was soll der Spaß kosten?


----------



## la bourde (14. März 2011)

Wie sieht es au mit Street fahren am Mittwoch Abend ?
Wer wäre dabei ?














































Der Fahrer ist auf velovert, und fährt ... ziemlich gut 
Er hat ein Legend, ein Amp und ein Viento.
Noch ein anderer Mitglieder des Forums, den ich schon vor 5-6 Jahren getroffen habe, fährt ein Legend und ein Rune. Er war je oder weniger von Banshee gesponsort und könnte schon von 8m hoch droppen.
Noch dazu fahrt ein BOS Mitarbeiter ein Spitfire und ein Legend MKII.
Ich denke, die BIkes sollen gut sein.


----------



## slayerrider (15. März 2011)

Das silberne Legend einmal mit BOS-Fahrwerk zu mir!

Am Mittwochabend kann ich aber nur bis um 19:45/20:00Uhr.
Wenn wir aber um 18Uhr starten bin ich dabei!


----------



## la bourde (16. März 2011)

@DieRoteZora, Golden_Willow,  +- und vereinsmeier: koennt ihr bestaetigen, dass ihr teil nimmt ODER NICHT.
Hier bitte

@SlayerRider: 18:15 vor Freshdax ?


----------



## slayerrider (16. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> @DieRoteZora, Golden_Willow,  +- und vereinsmeier: koennt ihr bestaetigen, dass ihr teil nimmt ODER NICHT.
> Hier bitte
> 
> @SlayerRider: 18:15 vor Freshdax ?




wahh, das schaffe ich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr. Bin in 20min da.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. März 2011)

@la bourde: Dir war noch langweilig, oder? 
Also wenn dann wäre ich für das mit noch ein paar Detailänderungen:





Das Gleitlagersystem beim Rune/Spitfire soll aber nicht so super sein, wenns dreckig ist halten die wohl nicht so lange. Beim 29er setzen sie ja jetzt auf normale Lager und Titanachsen. Und Steckachse hinten könnten sie ruhig auch mal einbauen.

Auch gut, aber die Decals sind zur Zeit wohl nicht so angesagt:


----------



## la bourde (17. März 2011)

Das letzte 3.6 


[ame=http://vimeo.com/21034147]Wirklich lustig[/ame]


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. März 2011)

Möchte jemand morgen Nachmittag fahren?

Wie wäre es mal wieder ein Runde ins 7 M-tal. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## slayerrider (19. März 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Möchte jemand morgen Nachmittag fahren?
> 
> Wie wäre es mal wieder ein Runde ins 7 M-tal.
> 
> Grüsse ra.



Ich!

Und am So Downhilllllllllllllllll


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. März 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich!
> 
> Und am So Downhilllllllllllllllll



dann mach mal die Rollläden auf und bemüh mal die Glotzböbbele nach draußen, Das da vom Himmel fällt isch Regen. 

Irgendwie motiviert mich das nicht so 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (19. März 2011)

Wir fahren ja auch nicht jetzt sondern in 3h und da ist es sonnig.
Wir driften like no tomorrow im Dreck.


----------



## la bourde (19. März 2011)

Cesar Canas faehrt im 20", 26" und 24"
In Barcelona.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgbNDvSrEDc"]YouTube        - worlds first MTB windshield wiper(whip to whip back)[/nomedia]

Hier auch kann man einige Spots erkennen.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21192427"]John Shrewsbury:  Inspired Element on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (19. März 2011)

Wir gehen heute um 15:00 street moshen. Treffpunkt: Frechdax

Morgen Korb ist angesagt.


----------



## la bourde (19. März 2011)

Location: Korb
Players: Ra, *bike-freak*, Slayer, ich.
Checkpoint: bei Slayerrider um 14:00


----------



## la bourde (21. März 2011)

*Heute Abend Stammtisch Café Schilling um 20:00*
Thema: Lac Blanc (fahren, schlafen und essen)


Heute war es super in Korb !
Wetter war cool, viele Leute am Start und ich bin nicht gross gestürzt
Es war aber anstrengt.


----------



## slayerrider (21. März 2011)

oh, hier gibt es noch was Schönes (Keine Ahnung wie gut das funktionier):


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. März 2011)

Sind wir zu zweit am Stammtisch? Ich erkläre dir das heute Abend in Ruhe Francois - die scheiß PN funktionieren nicht richtig manchmal, ich kam erst spät dazu, mir die E-Mail anzusehen. Tut mir sehr leid


----------



## Matthias247 (21. März 2011)

Bin auch am Start


----------



## la bourde (21. März 2011)

War cool heute Abend !

Die Wahrheit über BOS und Lapierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> War cool heute Abend !
> 
> Die Wahrheit über BOS und Lapierre



Du hast auch nichts zu tun....


----------



## Matthias247 (22. März 2011)

Hat noch jemand den Rest der Woche frei? 
Würde neben der ein oder anderen Tour evtl. mal nach Weilimdorf fahren?


----------



## eisenzwerg (22. März 2011)

Ich habe frei und wäre auch dabei. Wann denn?


----------



## la bourde (23. März 2011)

Wer kommt heute Abend ein bisschen Street fahren ?
18:00 vor Frechdax ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. März 2011)

Ich würde kommen - kannst du mich nochmal kurz zurück rufen wenn du zu Hause bist la bourde?

EDIT: Ich schaue um 18Uhr mal beim Frechdax vorbei, wenn niemand da ist, ziehe ich weiter.


----------



## Matthias247 (23. März 2011)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Ich habe frei und wäre auch dabei. Wann denn?


Die Frage nach Mitfahrern war eigentlich eher auf den Pumptrack bezogen. 
Wenn du da aber auch willst, gerne 



la bourde schrieb:


> Wer kommt heute Abend ein bisschen Street fahren ?
> 18:00 vor Frechdax ?


Tja, dafür war ich heute zu spät daheim, sonst hätte ich noch vorbeigeschaut. Evtl. nochmal die Woche? Muss erstmal meine neue Bremse montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafriends (23. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe gerade mit stevenscrosser gesprochen und er hat mir von eurer Fahrt nach Lac Blanc erzählt. Ist eine Anmeldung noch möglich, wenn ja würde ich gerne mitfahren! Ich habe mich mal bei der Doodle Umfrage eingetragen-> Name: "Florian"!
@la bourde: Ist die Teilnahme noch möglich?


----------



## la bourde (24. März 2011)

Konafriends schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe gerade mit stevenscrosser gesprochen und er hat mir von eurer Fahrt nach Lac Blanc erzählt. Ist eine Anmeldung noch möglich, wenn ja würde ich gerne mitfahren! Ich habe mich mal bei der Doodle Umfrage eingetragen-> Name: "Florian"!
> @la bourde: Ist die Teilnahme noch möglich?



Ja klar !


----------



## la bourde (24. März 2011)

Wie sieht es fuer dieses Wochenende aus ?
Ra. wollte nach Albstadt, aber Slayer hat kein Fahrrad bereit.
Matthias247 wollte wieder 4x fahren.


----------



## 4mate (24. März 2011)




----------



## la bourde (24. März 2011)

Florent Soulas, nike 6.0:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21267146"]Florent Soulas winter 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (24. März 2011)

*[x]* Projekt B


----------



## Matthias247 (24. März 2011)

Ganz interessant: Bilder von der XC Olympia Strecke in London

Also mir würde das Angst machen


----------



## la bourde (25. März 2011)

Waw !
Die Strecke sieht echt komish aus !
So viel vorbereitet wie eine BMX Bahn.
XC meint für mich auf einem Weg oder single track fahren, im Wald oder Gebirge, aber nicht auf so was.

Wird aber interessant, noch mehr falls es nass wird.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (25. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3md1wh4yJs&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - HD trick.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (25. März 2011)

Heute Abend Pumptrack beim RKV.
Ich kann erst ab 18:15.

Wer kommt noch ?

Gruss,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (25. März 2011)

BMX Action ist super.


Heute Abend. Wer kann soll schon um 17:00Uhr kommen. Dann versuchen wir uns ein bisschen an der Kurve (Gerüchten zu Folge hat Matthias frei und kann helfen!).


----------



## slayerrider (25. März 2011)

Danke an alle die geholfen haben. Mal schauen ob sich die Kurve fahren lässt.

Morgen fahren wir einen Tour oder 4x, ist mir eigentlich egal.

Sonntag bin ich auch bei Albstadt dabei (außer bei Regen) und mal schauen ob BOS wirklich hilft oder nicht...


----------



## la bourde (25. März 2011)

Lac Blanc gebucht !
21 pro Person pro Nacht, wenn wir 15 sind. Jeder hat sein eigenes Bett, bis auf einem Paar.
Günstiger wenn wir mehr sind.
Es gibt dazu einen Steuer (sogenannten "taxe de séjour", +1 pro Nacht oder so was).

Am Freitag ist das Lift zu. Trotzdem können wir am Freitag morgens los fahren.
Wenn wir dort sind, können wir entweder filmen und photographieren, oder ein Tour fahren.

Ich schlage vor, dass wir aber am Samstag alle im Bikepark fahren (außer Slayerrider, der nur Tour fahren möchte). Wir können nämlich eine Karte für den ganzen Tag (von 10:00 bis 17:45) holen (20.50).
Am Sonntag, werden wir dann ein Tour anbieten, eher früh (damit die DHer länger schlafen können). Dann können wir wieder gemeinsam in Bike fahren (die DHlers nehmen eine Karte für den ganzen Tag, die anderen eine Karte nur für den Nachmittag - von 14 bis 17:45: 15,50).
Das letzte Lift ist um 17:45.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (25. März 2011)

Mit dem Bauen müssen wir anderst vorgehen!
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/How-to-build-a-pump-track-in-two-minutes,5678/drkost,1816


----------



## Matthias247 (26. März 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Heute Abend. Wer kann soll schon um 17:00Uhr kommen. Dann versuchen wir uns ein bisschen an der Kurve (Gerüchten zu Folge hat Matthias frei und kann helfen!).


Gerüchten zu Folge war Matthias aber vorher unterwegs 

Bin auch mal gespannt ob die Kurve fahrbar ist.


----------



## slayerrider (26. März 2011)

krass wie fit seid ihr denn bitte, drei Runden...

Die Hope Nabe war auf jeden Fall die richtige Investition, hoffentlich ist sie nicht kaputt.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. März 2011)

Die dritte Runde war immer so kurz vorm umkippen 
Schon witzig das man die Nabe über den kompletten Platz hört.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (26. März 2011)

Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## slayerrider (26. März 2011)

vlt. Rockshox Psylo xc oder eine andere Psylo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll73 (26. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat vielleicht jemand Lust morgen (Vormittag) ne Runde zu radeln (falls es nicht regnet)?

Grüßle,

   Udo


----------



## *Bike-freak* (26. März 2011)

@slayerrider, und was ist die wert?


----------



## la bourde (26. März 2011)

80â¬.

Ich habe eine alte Psylo in Fr. Weich wie eine Reba und federt nicht besonders toll.
Fuer Dirt und Street, vergiss sie.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. März 2011)

troll73 schrieb:


> hat vielleicht jemand Lust morgen (Vormittag) ne Runde zu radeln (falls es nicht regnet)?


Glaube nicht das es was wird. Habe vorhin schon ausprobiert wieviel  Wasser in meine Schuhe passt 



la bourde schrieb:


> Weich wie eine Reba und federt nicht besonders toll.
> Fuer Dirt und Street, vergiss sie.


Hat noch jemand das Gefühl das er eigentlich sagen wollte:
"Es ist keine BOS, vergiss sie"


----------



## la bourde (27. März 2011)

Wir gehen ein bisschen moschen.
Treffpunkt 16:30 vor Frechdax.


----------



## NikiD (27. März 2011)

hallo und guten abend. die zeit ist wieder reif im freien zu fahren. wann fahrt ihr denn so und wo kann man sich anschliessen. spinning enden im März 
Gruss Niki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (27. März 2011)

Hallo NikiD !


Komm einfach morgen zum Stammtisch !

Stammtisch morgen um 20:00 in *Seegaertle* !

Hier ist es


----------



## Matthias247 (27. März 2011)

Soso, neue Location?

Hmm, wann war ich das letzte mal draußen fahren? Ach ja, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag und heute 
Dienstag Abend evtl. wieder wenns trocken ist. Jetzt ists ja immerhin auch ne Stunde länger hell.


Ansonsten: Die Deville passt nich in jedes Rad. Und 2010 war besser als 2011 










Und da ist doch bestimmt eins für mich übrig, oder?


----------



## I_Flowri (28. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Lac Blanc gebucht !
> 21 pro Person pro Nacht, wenn wir 15 sind. Jeder hat sein eigenes Bett, bis auf einem Paar.
> Günstiger wenn wir mehr sind.
> Es gibt dazu einen Steuer (sogenannten "taxe de séjour", +1 pro Nacht oder so was).


Und wie viel seit ihr? Also interesse hätte ich schon.


----------



## la bourde (28. März 2011)

Wir sind schon 15. Aber wenn du kommen möchtest, können wir noch was zusätzliches buchen.
Es wäre aber gut wenn du dich schnell entscheidest, ob du kommst oder nicht.

Und wenn du sicher bist, dann bitte hier diese Umfrage fühlen


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. März 2011)

< schaut kurz beim Stammtisch vorbei.


----------



## la bourde (28. März 2011)

Erstes DH WC in Pietermaritzburg, die Strecke sieht gut aus !
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21526026"]2011 Pietermaritzburg World Cup Downhill on Vimeo[/ame]
Minnaar ?


----------



## I_Flowri (29. März 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wir sind schon 15. Aber wenn du kommen möchtest, können wir noch was zusätzliches buchen.
> Es wäre aber gut wenn du dich schnell entscheidest, ob du kommst oder nicht.
> 
> Und wenn du sicher bist, dann bitte hier diese Umfrage fühlen


Ich kann leider nicht mit dahr ich am darauf folgendem Dienstag Deutsch Prüfung habe und mich mehr auf das lernen konzentrieren sollte.


----------



## slayerrider (29. März 2011)

Was genau lernt man auf Deutsch?
Aber egal. Es wird noch mehr Ausfahrten geben und du kannst da jeder Zeit mit. Besorg dir lieber mal einen Adapter fÃ¼r deine Bremse (der kostet neue ca. 12-15â¬).


----------



## la bourde (29. März 2011)

Matthias247 hat einen zu verkaufen, glaube ich.


----------



## Matthias247 (29. März 2011)

Was fürn Adapter brauchst du?
Ansonsten die von Shimano kaufen, die kosten nur 6Eur oder so.

La Bourde: Wie wärs damit als 6Pt Ersatz? Front ist ja jetz schon vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (30. März 2011)

Ich fand den Sattel, die Felgen und die Kurbel so schlecht, dass ich es nicht hier gepostet habe. Aber der Rahmen sieht super aus.
Die Funktion ist nicht mein Spezial Gebiet.

Das hier sieht auch gut aus, hat aber kein BOS-Fahrwerk:




(bin mir nicht sicher ob das nicht sogar einmal 140mm und einmal 170mm Federweg ist)


----------



## I_Flowri (30. März 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Was genau lernt man auf Deutsch?
> Aber egal. Es wird noch mehr Ausfahrten geben und du kannst da jeder Zeit mit. Besorg dir lieber mal einen Adapter für deine Bremse (der kostet neue ca. 12-15).


ok mach ich und auf deutsch kann man einiges lernen


----------



## Matthias247 (30. März 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> (bin mir nicht sicher ob das nicht sogar einmal 140mm und einmal 170mm Federweg ist)


So ist es. Hab nur noch nicht geblickt ob es für jeden Federweg der gleiche Rahmen mit unterschiedlicher Dämpferlänge ist (wie beim neuen Canfield One) oder obs unterschiedliche Rahmen sind.


----------



## slayerrider (31. März 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einer Runde Street oder Pumptrack fahren heute Abend? Vlt. 18/19Uhr.


----------



## I_Flowri (1. April 2011)

wer ist den heute abend alles im RKV und vorallem wann??


----------



## slayerrider (1. April 2011)

Ab 17:50Uhr ist auf jeden Fall jemand da!


----------



## exel (1. April 2011)

Wollt ihr morgen 4X fahren gehen?


----------



## Matthias247 (1. April 2011)

Kann man hier bestellen, vermutlich für ein nicht geringes Entgeld


----------



## I_Flowri (1. April 2011)

gefällt mir sehr der Pump track


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (1. April 2011)

Bos Vip'r




Bos s*x toy rare




Deville Tappered:




Idylle Rare




Idylle




Idylle SC






Die Idylle rare wuerde schon gut auf meinem DH passen 

Besser als BOS:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21775503"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (2. April 2011)

Heute steht 4x-Fahren an. Wir haben noch min. einen Platz im Auto, wenn also jemand will, kann er gerne kommen. ca. 14:45Uhr bei Labourde


----------



## la bourde (3. April 2011)

Heute (Sonntag), 4x in Aichwald.
Wer möchte mitkommen ?


----------



## slayerrider (3. April 2011)

Ich würde auch mitkommen!
Daher sind noch 2 Plätz im Auto frei!


----------



## exel (3. April 2011)

bin auch dabei. Wann gehts los?


----------



## slayerrider (3. April 2011)

Vlt wie gestern, 14:30-15:00Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (3. April 2011)

15.00 in Aichwald?


----------



## slayerrider (3. April 2011)

exel schrieb:


> 15.00 in Aichwald?


ja, ungefähr. Bis wir die 100 Leute eingeladen haben dauert das....


----------



## Matthias247 (3. April 2011)

Haha, im neuen Mountainbike Enduro Test gibts jetzt ne Wertung für den Einsatzbereich "Trialpassagen". Fully Trial scheint wohl im Trend zu sein?
Wenn ein Liteville in dem Test dabei gewesen wäre hätte es die Kategorie ja sicher gewonnen. Ein Switch war auch nich dabei. Stattdessen hat das Uncle Jimbo die Trial Wertung gewonnen, dann muss uns also stevenscrosser jetz was vorturnen


----------



## la bourde (4. April 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Haha, im neuen Mountainbike Enduro Test gibts jetzt ne Wertung für den Einsatzbereich "Trialpassagen". Fully Trial scheint wohl im Trend zu sein?
> Wenn ein Liteville in dem Test dabei gewesen wäre hätte es die Kategorie ja sicher gewonnen. Ein Switch war auch nich dabei. Stattdessen hat das Uncle Jimbo die Trial Wertung gewonnen, dann muss uns also stevenscrosser jetz was vorturnen



Daher kaufe ich keine Magazine mehr.

99% der Fahrern können überhaupt nichts in Trial anfangen, weil sie nicht die Zeit genommen haben, es zu lernen -so wieso ist Trial keine MTB Disziplin mehr für die meisten MTBers. Aber jetzt müssen sie unbedingt wie Chris Akrigg fahren können. Und wenn das nicht klappt, das liegt bestimmt am Fahrrad. Ja im Test hat das Fahrrad nur einen Stern bekommen.
Aber auch wenn das Fahrrad 100000 Sternen bekommen hätte, werden sie immer noch nichts anfangen können.
Trial lernt man. Und es ist schwierig, man braucht viel Zeit, ein bisschen Talent und sehr viel Motivation. Eier haben bringt fast nichts in dieser Art von MTB. Ein besseres Fahrrad auch nicht wirklich. Nur trainieren. Wiederholen, weiter probieren, nicht das Handtuch werfen, und weiter trainieren.
Um mit einem Enduro ein bisschen trial fahren zu können, dann sollt man schon ein gute trial Hintergrund haben.
Was Chris Akrigg oder Marco Hoesel machen, es ist einfach extrem schwer.
99% der MTBers werden niemals 10% erreichen, auch wenn sie das beste Fahrrad hätten.
Aber trotzdem verkaufen die Magazinen die Hoffnung, dass sie es erreichen werden, nur beim Fahrrad wechseln.
Meiner Meinung nach macht so eine Wertung überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Es wäre wie ob man die 3.6 Tailwhip eines Dirt Bikes werten würde.
Wieviel Dirters können so ein Trick ?



Stammtisch:
- auf dem RKV Gelände ab 18:00 wenn das Wetter passt, um ein bisschen fahren zu können.
- oder, wenn es nicht fahrbar ist, beim FrechDax um 20:00 (waren noch nie oder ?) .

Ich komme bestimmt erst um 20:30.


----------



## carmin (4. April 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Haha, im neuen Mountainbike Enduro Test gibts jetzt ne Wertung für den Einsatzbereich "Trialpassagen". Fully Trial scheint wohl im Trend zu sein?


Ich weiß natürlich nicht, was die Magazinfuzzies in diesem Fall gedacht und gemeint haben, aber den Begriff "Trial" (bzw Trialpassage) hat insbesondere Uli Stanciu schon vor 20 Jahren im Sinne von "schwierig zu fahrende, ggf zu schiebende Passage" verwendet, und er meinte damit nicht das, was die Streettrialer darunter verstehen.  (Was nicht ausschließt, dass Streettrialer daran auch Spaß hätten.)  Und seither ist diese Begriffsverwirrung in die MTB-Gemeinde gesickert (zB hier oder da, jeweils nach "trial" suchen).  Hab das lange für einen Tippfehler gehalten, bis ichs irgendwann mal so erklärt gelesen habe.  Könnt nun dagegen anflamen, dass die den Begriff beschmutzen, aber Sprache ist halt auch immer etwas uneindeutig.

Kritik am Mode- und Materialfetischismus ist nichtsdestotrotz angebracht.


----------



## Matthias247 (4. April 2011)

Ja, ich glaub auch das es nichts mit Trial an sich zu tun hat, sondern eher als Wertung für technisch schwierige, insbesondere verblockte, Passagen gemeint ist. Und da hat dann eben das Rose aufgrund von Hammerschmidt und damit größerer Bodenfreiheit gewonnen.
Glaube auch weniger das sie dabei an Chris Akkrig gedacht haben, sondern eher an die hier etwas gehypteren Sachen wie Vertriding/Bikebergsteigen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (4. April 2011)

Jetzt bin ich ganz eingeschüchtert, was ich mit dem Jimbo machen können muss und was nicht 

Wer schließt um 18.00 beim RKV auf?


----------



## Matthias247 (4. April 2011)

Ich vermute mal keiner, es hat heute Nacht ordentlich geregnet! Außer es will jemand die Steilkurve weiterbauen? Klappt bei mir aber nicht rechtzeitig


----------



## stevenscrosser (4. April 2011)

Ok dann 20:00 im Frechday


----------



## slayerrider (4. April 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ganz eingeschüchtert, was ich mit dem Jimbo machen können muss und was nicht
> 
> Wer schließt um 18.00 beim RKV auf?





Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal keiner, es hat heute Nacht ordentlich geregnet! Außer es will jemand die Steilkurve weiterbauen? Klappt bei mir aber nicht rechtzeitig



Cafescup ist auf jeden Fall um 18Uhr da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (5. April 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einer Runde Pumptrack morgen Abend? Vlt. so 18Uhr.


----------



## la bourde (5. April 2011)

Ich probiere mal zu kommen.


----------



## slayerrider (6. April 2011)

nachdem ich jetzt noch nichts negatives über die Funktion des Rahmens gehört habe, gibt es hier nochmal das Antidote:






Edit sagt es gibt now was super Gutes:


----------



## la bourde (6. April 2011)

Tut bestimmt Weh !!
Hinterrad und Kunst


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. April 2011)

Gibt's die Haven auch als DH-Variante? Das Lapierre sieht einfach nur geil aus


----------



## Matthias247 (7. April 2011)

Werde heute Abend ne Runde fahren. Falls noch jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, wäre ich noch für die Streckenführung (viele Trails, wenige Trails, ...) offen. Will aber eher ein paar km mehr fahren (3h, >= 50km).


----------



## slayerrider (7. April 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Gibt's die Haven auch als DH-Variante? Das Lapierre sieht einfach nur geil aus



hm, komisch.  Vlt. ein Prototyp...


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. April 2011)

Hmm, wobei die EX1750 fahren sie ja auch teilweise an den DHlern. (Ein Rennen)


----------



## la bourde (7. April 2011)

Noch ein Video in Barcelona:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akSecRrA800&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - 2011 UMF Trailer - Part-1.mp4[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. April 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Noch ein Video in Barcelona:
> YouTube        - 2011 UMF Trailer - Part-1.mp4



Nice !!!!


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. April 2011)

Aktuelles aus dem Ländle:
Degerloch-Downhill-Strecke ist nicht den Bach runter


----------



## slayerrider (8. April 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Hmm, wobei die EX1750 fahren sie ja auch teilweise an den DHlern. (Ein Rennen)



ja schon. Aber den Haven Laufradsatz gibt es nicht in 150mm, entweder nur die Felgen oder schon ein Prototyp.



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Aktuelles aus dem Ländle:
> Degerloch-Downhill-Strecke ist nicht den Bach runter



Der gleiche nichtssagende Artikel war auch in der Kreiszeitung, nur mit einem noch schlechteren Bild....



Heute ist der RKV offen, kommt zahlreich, damit wir die Steilkurve fertig bekommen!!!
Um 18Uhr wird das Steinfeld abgeholt!


----------



## Matthias247 (8. April 2011)

Sorry, schaffs heute Abend nicht, bin wo eingeladen.

Am Wochenende ist wieder gutes Wetter! Was machen wir?


----------



## I_Flowri (8. April 2011)

Bin am start, aber mit dem Steinfeld wollen wir des nicht lieber in ein landing intigrieren? (-;


----------



## la bourde (8. April 2011)

Was ist den Plan für Morgen ?
Exel, wie sieht es mit deinem Enduro aus ?
Slayer ? was funktioniert ?
Ra, waerest du dabei ?
Und die anderen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (8. April 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Was ist den Plan für Morgen ?
> Exel, wie sieht es mit deinem Enduro aus ?
> Slayer ? was funktioniert ?
> Ra, waerest du dabei ?
> Und die anderen ?



Ich will morgen unbedingt fahren, da ich am So bei einem Geburtstag bin und da sicher erst am gegen 16/17Uhr wegkomme.

Ich kann DH fahren! Irgendeine Stimme sagt immer: Bad Wildbad!


----------



## la bourde (9. April 2011)

Drac Chartreuse, aus Frankreich:












Vilvy, auch aus Frankreich. Noch kein Prototyp, aber sieht schon schick aus:








Kein Kick back, Drehpunkt an eine gute Stelle, Gewicht ganz unten ...
Einziges Problem: sie planen ein Suntour Boxx zu benutzen.

Hum, davon hatte ich schon gehört (seit 2008 war er geplant):




Evit undead.


----------



## Matthias247 (9. April 2011)

Das Drac sieht irgendwie nach Nicolai aus mit etwas Liteville Konzept dazu.

Hätte morgen jemand lust mal ne Tour "woanders" zu fahren? Alb? Schwarzwald?
Hier wäre was ab Reutlingen ausgeschrieben.


----------



## slayerrider (9. April 2011)

Naja, das Getriebe Ion ist sicher besser, vor allem wegen der Nicolai-Getreibe Boxx


----------



## la bourde (9. April 2011)

Wer braucht welche Wellgo MG-1 ?
Da der Dollars guenstig ist, kann man ein paar fÃ¼r 30â¬ finden.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. April 2011)

War heute ja echt ne coole spontane (bzw. zufällige) "Enduro-Tour" 

Die MG-1 sind recht dick, oder?

Nukeproof im Einsatz. Ganz so tief scheints nicht zu sein, aber vermultich kann der Typ einfach nur fahren


----------



## la bourde (10. April 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> War heute ja echt ne coole spontane (bzw. zufällige) "Enduro-Tour"


Ja hat echt Spaß gemacht 



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Die MG-1 sind recht dick, oder?


Es ist die, die ich auf alle meine Fahrräder habe (außer das Gelbe)
Dick, ja und nein.
Es gibt dünnere, aber sie sind deutlich teuer, und die Qualität wird nicht besser. Die Wellgo sind echt leicht, 370g ohne die Titan Achse. Weniger als 300g mit.
Die Titan Achse kann man später kaufen, kostet weniger als 30.

Die neue Nuke proof Pedalen sehen echt gut aus, aber der Preis ...



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Nukeproof im Einsatz. Ganz so tief scheints nicht zu sein, aber vermultich kann der Typ einfach nur fahren



Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## exel (10. April 2011)

Mein Enduro ist hier in Sifi und ist soweit auch einsatzbereit, wäre auch gerne eure Tour mitgefahren, war aber anderweitig unterwegs. Habt ihr was für Sonntag geplant? Da hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. April 2011)

Heute Stammtisch im auf dem RKV Gelände?


----------



## slayerrider (11. April 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Heute Stammtisch im auf dem RKV Gelände?


Ist das allgemein erwünscht, d.h. wer will kommen?
La Bourde ist nicht da.

Ich könnte ab ca. 19:15Uhr öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (11. April 2011)

Also ich würde kommen, aber wegen 2 Leuten RKV ich weiß nicht ? Ich hätte Zeit und schau in einer Stunde nochmal rein  Vllt kommen ja noch Olaf, Matthias, Golden Willow oder Betty oder oder oder


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (11. April 2011)

Also ich werde mich heute ausklinken und nicht kommen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## slayerrider (11. April 2011)

Also wer will kann gerne noch kommen. Ich bin bis in 25min da.

Edit: Guter Bike Transport:


----------



## slayerrider (13. April 2011)

Da hier nichts geht muss ich mal wieder was los werden. Es empfiehlt sich wohl ein Scalp zu kaufen, da das wohl ganz gut whipen kann:


----------



## Matthias247 (13. April 2011)

Der kann das sicher auch mit jedem anderen Rad. Außerdem müssten die Kisten erstmal lieferbar sein.

Die Wurzeln im 7Mühlen Tal waren etwas kleiner, oder?


----------



## Matthias247 (13. April 2011)

Video von nem Enduro Rennen im Elsass, falls da mal jemand mitfahren will


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. April 2011)

Ich habe meinen Urlaub für Lac BLanc genehmigt bekommen


----------



## slayerrider (14. April 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Der kann das sicher auch mit jedem anderen Rad. Außerdem müssten die Kisten erstmal lieferbar sein.
> 
> Die Wurzeln im 7Mühlen Tal waren etwas kleiner, oder?



Ja, schon. Aber da es den Berg runter geht, kommt man sicher mit Bäm, Bäm, Bäm bei hoher Geschwindingkeit ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## la bourde (14. April 2011)

Wochenende im Lac Blanc mit dem RKV

Ich möchte wissen, wer mit seinem Auto dort hin fahren würde.
Wie viel Leute kommen könnte, wie viel Fahrräder sie mitnehmen könnte, und wann sie planen los zu fahren (am Freitag morgen oder Abend).

Es gibt aktuell 17 Teilnehmer.

Ich möchte auch Gruppe bilden, die sich selbst über das Essen kümmern.
Die Gruppen sollen 4-5 Personen enthalten max.





Wochenende im Lac Blanc mit dem RKV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (14. April 2011)

Ich bin in Carmins Gruppe!


----------



## Matthias247 (14. April 2011)

+1


----------



## carmin (15. April 2011)

Das mit den Essensgruppen ist eine super Idee, und mit Blick auf seine super Mutti schließ ich mich gern slayers Gruppe an ^^

Bilden wir auch Schlafgruppen?

Beim Transport wäre ich auf die Mitnahme eines Radls und ca. 2 Däschli angewiesen.  
Selbst würd ich wohl per Töff anreisen (und wenn sich jemand traut, darf er auch gern mit ;-)), es sei denn, das Wetter ist Dauerregen.


----------



## slayerrider (15. April 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> Das mit den Essensgruppen ist eine super Idee, und mit Blick auf seine super Mutti schließ ich mich gern slayers Gruppe an ^^
> 
> Bilden wir auch Schlafgruppen?
> 
> ...



Da es ja doch noch Fragen gibt.

*1. Gruppen:*
Es werden Essen-Schlaf-Gruppen gebildet. Jede Gruppe ist dann in einem Appartment. Es können sich auch wieder zwei Schlaf-Gruppen zu einer Essens-Gruppe zusammen tun, das hat letzte Jahr auch geklappt.

*2. Fahren:*
Es werden hier zwei Gruppen gebildet. Einmal die Gruppe, die am Freitag Vormittag fährt und einmal die Gruppe, die am Freitag Spätnachmittag/Abend fährt. Wahrscheinlich wird am Morgen der Sprinter fahren und je nachdem wie viele Leute am Vormittag schon fahren wollen noch ein Privatauto, diese wird aber noch gesucht! Zur Vormittags/Nachmittags Endscheidung wird es wieder eine Umfrage geben!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (15. April 2011)

Ich will ins Team Chaos!!!


----------



## I_Flowri (15. April 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ich will ins Team Chaos!!!


haha "Gefällt mir"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (15. April 2011)

Wochenende im Lac Blanc mit dem RKV

*Wichtig !*

2 Polls:
Fuer den Transportmittel
Gruppe bilden

Danke für eure Teilnahme.


----------



## slayerrider (16. April 2011)

Will jemand nach Korb? 14:00Uhhr bei LaBourde.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. April 2011)

Ich würd gerne "Mir egal welche Gruppe, hauptsache Einzelbett/zimmer wenn möglich ankreuzen"


----------



## slayerrider (16. April 2011)

Es ist mir eigentlich egal, wenn alle lieber dort ihre Zimmer wählen. Das passt dann schon. Aber wie dann gegessen wird ist mir schleierhaft...


----------



## la bourde (16. April 2011)

Morgen 4x !
Entweder Winnenden oder Grossheppach, wie ihr wollt !

Treffpunkt: um 14:00 bei mir.

Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## slayerrider (17. April 2011)

Ich gehe mit!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (17. April 2011)

@slayerrider oder francois, danke fürs eintragen


----------



## slayerrider (17. April 2011)

So nun hier einen neue Umfrage. Manchen gefielen die Doodle Umfragen nicht, daher kann man hier nun darüber abstimmen.
http://www.doodle.com/ayef2nnxcr8tdu5d#table


----------



## carmin (17. April 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> So nun hier einen neue Umfrage. Manchen gefielen die Doodle Umfragen nicht, daher kann man hier nun darüber abstimmen.
> http://www.doodle.com/ayef2nnxcr8tdu5d#table


Also von meiner Seite kam jedenfalls nur Konstrukives, nix Negatives ^^


----------



## la bourde (17. April 2011)

Es war nicht ernst gemeint 

Ben Travis, er kommt aus der "observed" Trial Scene, aber kann auch was in Street/trial:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XLHFEy1diM&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Ben Travis - Inspired[/nomedia]


edit: 


Morgen Stammtisch beim RKV, ich probiere um 19:00 zu öffnen.
Slayerrider, wann kannst du ?


@Olaf-schwarz: ich nehme die Bashgards mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (18. April 2011)

@ ALL

ich habe heute um *19 Uhr beim RKV *einen Termin.

Ich könnte also ausschließen !!

Greetz

Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (18. April 2011)

Ich komme um kurz nach 7.


----------



## Matthias247 (18. April 2011)

Ich komm auch vorbei.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. April 2011)

ich schau auch mal vorbei. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## slayerrider (18. April 2011)

Ich komme später,habe was verplant.


----------



## la bourde (18. April 2011)

Miam !


----------



## Matthias247 (18. April 2011)

Also das Fahrwerk mag gut sein, aber von dem Rahmen gibts schönere Varianten.

@La bourde: Vorhin noch vergessen: Wenn du weiterhin 6pt fahren willst ist die Auswahl an absenkbaren Sattelstützen ja leider ziemlich klein. da es die meisten nur in 30.9 und 31.6 gibt.


----------



## Matthias247 (18. April 2011)

PS: Verrückter on Track:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/22243295"]Nissan European Cup #1 - MASDH6 on Vimeo[/ame]

Ich glaub der fährt schneller als ich die Strecke überhaupt erkennen könnte 
Man erkennt außerdem: 
- GPS taugt im Wald nix.
- Downhill ist auch anstrengend.


----------



## la bourde (18. April 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also das Fahrwerk mag gut sein, aber von dem Rahmen gibts schönere Varianten.


Er ist raw: leichtbau only!



Matthias247 schrieb:


> @La bourde: Vorhin noch vergessen: Wenn du weiterhin 6pt fahren willst ist die Auswahl an absenkbaren Sattelstützen ja leider ziemlich klein. da es die meisten nur in 30.9 und 31.6 gibt.


Guter Punkt. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (19. April 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> PS: Verrückter on Track:
> Nissan European Cup #1 - MASDH6 on Vimeo
> 
> Ich glaub der fährt schneller als ich die Strecke überhaupt erkennen könnte
> ...



Der Verrückter ist auch der Designer von Mondraker ... (er faehrt sogar seinen getuned Vorbau)
Sch**  Herzfrequenz von 198 BPM. Das kann ich nicht mehr !


----------



## Matthias247 (19. April 2011)

Ja, ich weiß. Verrückt eben auch in Bezug auf einige Designideen die er so hat (Lenkwinkel, Vorbaulänge, ...).

Wie man ein 29er AM Fully alternativ bewegen kann:


----------



## Matthias247 (19. April 2011)

PS: Wenn sich noch jemand meldet: Heute 18:00 traillastige Tour, Start Panzerkaserne.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. April 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> PS: Wenn sich noch jemand meldet: Heute 18:00 traillastige Tour, Start Panzerkaserne.



Ich bin dabei. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## la bourde (19. April 2011)

Bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## joschmid (19. April 2011)

Und jetzt gratulieren wir doch alle mal "unserer" cycle-lisa zum Sieg in Münsingen am letzten Sonntag ;-) Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg in Petermaritzburg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (19. April 2011)

@Matthias: was ist das für ein 29er Hobel?

Greetz
+-


----------



## 4mate (19. April 2011)

joschmid schrieb:


> Und jetzt gratulieren wir doch alle mal "unserer" cycle-lisa zum Sieg in Münsingen am letzten Sonntag ;-) Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg in Petermaritzburg!!!


Das ist ein Foddo wert!






Das Spitzentrio Elisabeth Brandau (34), Sabien Spitz (2) und Annika Langvad (5), dahinter Verfolgerin Klemencic (4)

http://mountainbike.velototal.de/ho...isabeth-brandau-siegt-vor-annika-langvad.html


----------



## Matthias247 (19. April 2011)

@Ra. Schee wars

@+-: Banshee Prime Prototyp:




Mehr Infos z.B. hier

@Die Unbekannten: Lisa liest hier nicht wirklich mit. Probierts bei Facebook.


----------



## la bourde (19. April 2011)

Faceplant !



Genial !


----------



## slayerrider (19. April 2011)

schönes Bild mit guter Action (rider: der Typ, den wir beim Contest beim Bikeyard in Sifi getroffen haben!):


----------



## 4mate (20. April 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @Die Unbekannten: Lisa liest hier nicht wirklich mit. Probierts bei Facebook.


Ich lese diesen Thread seit dem ersten Beitrag. 

Ursprünglich war das mal ein Touren- und XC Trainingsthread, bevor er von der Shredder-Fraktion gekapert wurde.

Wenn eine Usern aus dem Kreis Böblingen ein Bundesligarennen der Damen gewinnt sollte das schon eine Erwähnung wert sein.
Es geht nicht darum dass Lisa das liest, sondern darum dass die BB-Fraktion davon erfährt.


----------



## Matthias247 (20. April 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Ich lese diesen Thread seit dem ersten Beitrag.


Schön für dich. Vom mitfahren hättest du aber evtl. mehr gehabt als vom mitlesen.



4mate schrieb:


> Ursprünglich war das mal ein Touren- und XC Trainingsthread, bevor er von der Shredder-Fraktion gekapert wurde.


Die Aussage hättest du dir echt sparen können, sowas ist doch einfach zum :kotz:
Zum einen ist Shredder-Fraktion wohl ein ziemlich negatives Wort. Kennst du hier überhaupt jemand und weißt was er tut und wie er fährt? Anhand von Postings und Videos? Gravity-orientierte Fraktion wäre vielleicht passender gewesen. 

Und das hier nicht mehr viel von Touren steht liegt mehrheitlich daran, dass kaum einer mehr Lust oder Zeit hat ne Tour zu fahren. Das kann man gerne wieder ändern. Ich hab auch kein Problem damit wenn hier die Dichte der Bilder/Videos/Technikdiskussionen wieder abnimmt. Aber dazu sollte sich eben erstmal wieder ne Menge an Leuten finden die über Touren sprechen möchten und dann auch mitfahren!

PS: Um XC-Training gings hier wohl nie. Fährt ja nur Lisa. Einige andere trainieren hier zwar ziemlich ambitioniert, aber dann auch eher allein.



4mate schrieb:


> Wenn eine Usern aus dem Kreis Böblingen ein Bundesligarennen der Damen gewinnt sollte das schon eine Erwähnung wert sein.
> Es geht nicht darum dass Lisa das liest, sondern darum dass die BB-Fraktion davon erfährt.


Dagegen ist nix einzuwenden, wollte halt anmerken das Glückwünsche von hier (siehe joschmid) wohl nicht ankommen. Die meisten Leute dies interessiert habens aber wohl auch ohne explizite Erwähnung hier mitbekommen.


----------



## la bourde (20. April 2011)

[ame=http://vimeo.com/22583029]Noch einer von diesen Shreddern ![/ame]

Sie sind überall, jetzt auch in der Stadt !!!






PS: 4mate, wenn du über XC oder Tour reden möchtest, kannst du gern.
Wir fahren auch gern Touren !
Ich bin ein bisschen überrascht, weil du dich beschwerst, dass niemand über XC und Tour mehr redet, aber selbst hast du auch nicht geschrieben...


----------



## slayerrider (20. April 2011)

Ich habe gehört: Die Macht der Shredderer beängstigend groß ist.


----------



## Matthias247 (20. April 2011)

Der Typ, der das 29er backflippt, auf einer ganz ganz ganz kleinen Rampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (21. April 2011)

Andreu Lacondeguy schrieb:
			
		

> Where is da *****ng jump ? Have to double flip it ! Want to flair tha *****ng quarter too !


----------



## slayerrider (21. April 2011)

Andreu hat es drauf.

Zu Lac Blanc: Hier ist die neue Umfrage:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...2JCa0gzNDhwbGpuMGtNbFE&hl=de&authkey=CNrJj8II


----------



## cafescup (22. April 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Schön für dich. Vom mitfahren hättest du aber evtl. mehr gehabt als vom mitlesen.
> 
> 
> Die Aussage hättest du dir echt sparen können, sowas ist doch einfach zum :kotz:
> ...



Naja, so hättest Du dich nun auch nicht ausdrücken müssen
Das ist für den Treff und die, die neu dazu kommen möchten eher kontraprduktiv, meinst Du nicht auch??

Ich kann jedoch Deine Argumente schon nachvollziehen, aber ich behaupte mal, dass 4mate die Bezeichung "Shredder-Fraktion" nicht negativ gemeint hat.

Der Thread ist für alle MTB-Fraktionen da, und das hier gerade keine Touren gepostet werden ist ebenfalls schade. Da muß ich mich auch selbst an die Nase fassen aber wir haben ja noch mehr Leute hier, die auch einfach mal ne Tour fahren möchten/wollen.
Der Aufruf geht an alle.

*Aber nun gut, dann fange ich mal an:*

*Ab Mai fahren wir jeden Mittwoch um 18:00Uhr* (ausser schlecht Wetter) *ab dem Paladion in Böblingen* eine Feierabendtour zu der jeder herzlich eingeladen ist!!

So nun denn Greetz

Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (22. April 2011)

Achja, und wenn wir gerade bei Touren sind, hier noch ein vernünftiges Bike


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (22. April 2011)

Na ja, ich bin dann eher für ein vereintes Europa


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (22. April 2011)

Ach ja, Rotwild ist die Sammelbezeichnung für Rothirsche......

und die sehen so aus





Da soll mal einer sagen, hier kann man nichts lernen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## cafescup (22. April 2011)

Nicht schlecht, aber können wir uns auf das hier einigen 

Das schöne Santa Cruz Superlight


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (22. April 2011)

> Nicht schlecht, aber können wir uns auf das hier einigen



Was soll das denn sein? Super light, 100mm Federweg.... Hallo ich bin ausgewachsen und übergewichtig!

Wenn schon ein Santa Cruz, dann das


----------



## cafescup (22. April 2011)

OK, teuer und schön sind beide, obwohl ich nicht so auf rote Rahmen stehe
Man kann sich ja neue Decals plotten lassen und den Rahmen in ner anderen Farbe walzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (22. April 2011)

> OK, teuer und schön sind beide, obwohl ich nicht so auf rote Rahmen stehe
> Man kann sich ja neue Decals plotten lassen und den Rahmen in ner anderen Farbe walzen



Jeder wie er mag




In schwarz ist er sogar 200gram leichter


----------



## cafescup (22. April 2011)

Na also geht doch 

Aber wie Du ja weißt, warte und warte und warte ......... ich auf das hier:






Ob`s das wirklich gibt, nach 5 Monaten Wartezeit kann man schon zweifeln


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (22. April 2011)

Die wachsen am Baum, Du mußt Ihn nur finden.....





Das wird schon werden


----------



## Matthias247 (22. April 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> Ich kann jedoch Deine Argumente schon nachvollziehen, aber ich behaupte mal, dass 4mate die Bezeichung "Shredder-Fraktion" nicht negativ gemeint hat.


Sorry, aber schreddern ist nunmal negativ, und kapern auch...
Bin zur Zeit etwas angenervt, dass überall nur gemeckert wird.



cafescup schrieb:


> aber wir haben ja noch mehr Leute hier, die auch einfach mal ne Tour fahren möchten/wollen.


Ja, dann sollen sie das hier halt sagen und nicht einfach schweigen.

So: Ich würd gerne ne Tour fahren! Achso, war ja grad bei einer  Und hab zufällig ganz hübsche neue Trails gefunden 
Was geht an diesem verlängerten Wochenende noch so?


----------



## cafescup (22. April 2011)

Ra und Andi und meiner einer würden morgen um 14:30 Uhr ab Panzerkaserne am Strommast ne Runde fahren.

14:30 Uhr deshalb, weil ich vorher nicht aus dem Laden komme.

Kannst Dich gerne anschließen


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. April 2011)

P.S.: @ Matthias: Das is der Mountainbike muss wirklich ein Buchstabendreher sein, zumindest links in der Wertung ist dann wieder die Rede von 'Trailpassagen.

P.S.2: Gibt es noch so eine Art Vorbesprechungstermin für Lac Blanc? Bisher haben sich ja noch nicht alle in den Doodleumfragen zurückgemeldet. 

Ich würde heute auch gerne dabei sein, arbeite aber über Ostern, da der Onkel grade eh weg ist. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen schonmal frohe Ostern und Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (23. April 2011)

Bin dann dabei.

XC WC gerade live
Fettes Steinfeld mit Stufe davor


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. April 2011)

Hallole,

hat eigentlich jemand noch ein Adapter PM to PM für vorne 160 auf 180 den er loswerden möchte?

würde mich freuen. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## DaBoom (23. April 2011)

Hey Ra.,
hätt da welche von Shimano


----------



## Matthias247 (23. April 2011)

Na also, geht doch 
Jetzt müssen wir nurnoch an dem Teilnehmerverschleiss während der Runde arbeiten, dann ist alles super


----------



## Matthias247 (23. April 2011)

Ganz interessant. Hier wird explizit gesagt das man das Vorderrad nicht unbedingt aus den Armen hochzieht, sondern durch Pushen wie beim Pumptrack fahren:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/22625266"]Midweek Skills Tips No2 Manual Wheel lift on Vimeo[/ame]

Der Pumptrack in dem Video ist auch recht fett


Und nochmal ein Pumptrack, diesmal mit alternativen Ausstieg 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/22571157"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. April 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallole,
> 
> hat eigentlich jemand noch ein Adapter PM to PM für vorne 160 auf 180 den er loswerden möchte?
> 
> ...



ich habe mich belehren lassen. Ich brauche für eine Avid Scheibe ein 160 auf 185 mm Adapter. Das 0,5 mm soviel ausmachen können.....


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. April 2011)

Hi, 

ich wollte morgen nach Albstadt ein wenig Berg-ab fahren. Matthias wollte evtl. mitkommen, ist sich aber noch nicht sicher. 

Hat sonst wer Lust der Hangabtriebskraft zu frönen?

Grüsse ra.


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. April 2011)

Ich packe meine Koffer, und ich nehme mit:
-Ersatzschaltauge
-Dämpferpumpe
-2 Schläuche
-Flickset
-Mini-Tool
-Luftpumpe
-Ein paar Ersatzbremsbeläge, die hier noch rumliegen
-Lampe? Wollt ihr Nachts fahren?

Gibt es etwas, das eurer Meinung nach noch unbedingt in die Liste muss? Abgesehn von Klamotten und Bike natürlich


----------



## Matthias247 (25. April 2011)

back from Shreddern 

stevenscrosser: Ähm, sollen wir jetzt ernsthaft die Packliste vom letzten Jahr auspacken?  Lampe brauchst du wohl nicht, der Rest ist schonmal sinnvoll. Protektoren fallen bei dir unter Bekleidung, oder?


----------



## la bourde (25. April 2011)

CG:






Gwin hat ein bisschen getreten:





Schoene DH Strecke in Frankreich:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wawev7R2NXQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Luhl'Team Paradize #5[/nomedia]

Die neue Team Farbe von Trek, Spe, Santa Cruz sehen so schlecht aus !
Ausser Giant, Lapierre, Commencal, das Rest ist wirklich unschön.



Apropos XC, Lisa ist 31. geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (25. April 2011)

War in der vorletzten Runde sogar auf Platz 24, aber ist dann leider gestürzt.


Was war das denn für ein Racer? 





Und naja, immerhin nicht voll auf der Bremse:


----------



## slayerrider (26. April 2011)

nicht so cool wie CG aber schon ziemlich gut! Ra pusht richtig. Aber mit deiner DoppelbrÃ¼cke wÃ¼rde das noch besser gehen (daber mÃ¶chte ich dir helfen und  wÃ¼rde ich dir 120â¬ fÃ¼r die Gabel geben).


----------



## Matthias247 (26. April 2011)

Ja, find ich auch. War nämlich mit dem Ion auch nicht schneller. Muss einfach an der fehlenden Doppelbrücke gelegen haben


----------



## la bourde (26. April 2011)

Irgendwas ist bei denen wirklich anders ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MajnG4PAjRw"]YouTube        - Vincent, Gilles & Giacomo training[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (27. April 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Zu Lac Blanc: Hier ist die neue Umfrage:
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...2JCa0gzNDhwbGpuMGtNbFE&hl=de&authkey=CNrJj8II



Tragt euch bitte in der Liste ein !


----------



## carmin (27. April 2011)

Wie viele Personen passen eigentlich in den Vito?
Reicht die Personentransportkapa dann aus oder fährt noch ein weiteres Auto?
(Gibts per Mopped noch Mitfahrwillige? ;-))

Wie ist das mit der Zimmerkapa -- auf 15 Plätze kommen 17 Leute...?

Brauchen wir noch Listen zur Essensorganisation?


----------



## slayerrider (27. April 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Tragt euch bitte in der Liste ein !



so die Umfrage wurde noch einmal getunet. jetzt sollte sich jeder zurecht finden. Bitte nichts am Layout rum machen...

So jetzt ist die Umfrage wirklich gut also bitte eintragen!!!!!


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. April 2011)

Ankündigung TOUR:

Wann? - Samstag, 30.04.11 gegen 14.30Uhr.

Wer? Stevenscrosser, Olaf-Schwarz, ... (Rest folgt).

Wohin? - Von der Panzerkaserne aus ins SiebenMühlenTal?
           - Von Herrenberg aus auf dem HW5?
           - Oder doch etwas ganz anderes? 

Starttreffpunkt? - wird noch aktualisiert.

Alle (auch die, die bisher nur still mitgelesen haben  ) sind herzlichst eingeladen, mit uns eine gemütliche Tour von einer Dauer von etwa 2-3 Stunden zu fahren. Ziel, Treffpunkt und Mitfahrer aktualisiere ich noch je nach Wünschen.

Wer möchte mitkommen und wo solls' am liebsten hingehen?

EDIT: Auf Wunsch Tourbeginn auf 14.30Uhr verlegt.


----------



## cafescup (28. April 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ankündigung TOUR:
> 
> Wann? - Samstag, 30.04.11 gegen 14.00Uhr.
> 
> ...



Wenn`s 14:30 Uhr losgehen könnte, dann bin ich auch mit dabei.
Leider komme ich nicht früher aus dem Laden 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (28. April 2011)

Hier noch mal ein Bike, besser gesagt Olaf`s 29"er

das schöne Paradox


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (28. April 2011)

und wann kommt Dein 29,er?


----------



## cafescup (28. April 2011)

Achja, fast hätte ich`s vergessen.

Das Paradox ist ein wirklich schönes Bike und echt stimmig aufgebaut.
Mein Kompliment Olaf 

Aber mein neues Bike finde ich noch a bissl besser 




Endlich ist es da und fahren lässt es sich echt prima, besser gesagt, es passt wie ein Hausschuh 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (28. April 2011)

Schick, schick...... sieht echt süß aus. In der Größe bzw. Kleinheit wirkt es wie die kleine Schwester von meinem....



> Wenn`s 14:30 Uhr losgehen könnte, dann bin ich auch mit dabei.
> Leider komme ich nicht früher aus dem Laden
> 
> Greetz Cafescup



Ich bin auch dabei, freue mich


----------



## Konafriends (28. April 2011)

Wäre auch am Start, würde eine Tour mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil favorisieren!


----------



## slayerrider (29. April 2011)

Kann bei der Tour am Sa auch geshreddert werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. April 2011)

Ich schließ um 13:00 den Rkv auf!!


----------



## @ndy (29. April 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> Wenn`s 14:30 Uhr losgehen könnte, dann bin ich auch mit dabei.
> Leider komme ich nicht früher aus dem Laden
> 
> Greetz Cafescup



14:30 wäre für mich auch PRIMA und wenn wir wieder richtung 7M fahren würden.....


----------



## Matthias247 (29. April 2011)

Samstag: Bin wahrscheinlich dabei. Hätte aber mehr Lust auf HW5 (von hier aus) als "schon wieder" 7M-Tal.


----------



## cafescup (29. April 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Samstag: Bin wahrscheinlich dabei. Hätte aber mehr Lust auf HW5 (von hier aus) als "schon wieder" 7M-Tal.



Jepp.. 

ich wäre auch *für HW5*. 7M-Tal war nun schon sehr oft.

Ich schlage als *Treffpunkt 14:30Uhr Real-Parkplatz im Röhrerweg *vor.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. April 2011)

@ Slayer: Es wird sogar ums 'Shredden' gebeten  Jeder soll seinen Spaß haben, dass ganze ohne Zwang oder Druck, jeder so, wie er kann, im eigenen Tempo und wie er möchte. DAS ist ja das tolle bei uns  

Klingt irgendwie kitschig 

(ich aktualisiere mal noch die Liste) (Pustekuchen, ich kann den Beitrag nicht mehr editieren -.-)


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. April 2011)

Also:

Tour am Samstag 30.04.11 vom MTB-Treff BB:

Startpunkt: REAL-Parkplatz Röhrerweg in Böblingen.

Start: 14.30Uhr (Wenn sich jemand verspätet, bitte kurz bescheid geben)

Wohin: HW5 Richtung Herrenberg durch den Schönbuch

Wer: Cafescup, Olaf, Andy (Trotz HW5?), Konafriends, Matthias, Slayerrider, Stevenscrosser...

Wie lang? - ca. 2-3 Stunden (nach Wunsch auch länger)


Nochmal der ausdrückliche Aufruf an alle stillen Mitleser und Interessierten: Traut euch, fahrt einfach mal eine gemütliche Runde mit uns - neue Trails und neue Leute kennenlernen, gemischt mit einem bisschen Bike-Talk 

P.S.: Da unser Fauenanteil gen Null konvergiert, freuen wir uns natürlich auch über weibliche Gesellschaft.


----------



## @ndy (29. April 2011)

Bin dabei...... wegen HW 5 ;-)


----------



## exel (29. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Stollenradsports,

für alle Leichtbau-Fans hab ich heute einen super leichten Carbonsattel. Er wurde hart getestet und auf unzähligen Testfahrten wurde die hintere Kante des Sattels geformt. Durch die einzigartige und neuartige Form seiner hinteren scharfen Kante bietet er beste Aerodynamik und niedrigsten Luftwiderstand. Außerdem macht sie diesen völlig neuen Sattel noch leichter und drückt das Gewicht weit unter 100 gr. 

Und das Beste: Für nur 120 Eur kann dieses Einzelstück euer Sattel werden und ihr könnt sicher sein dass ihr mit diesem Sattel alle Blicke auf euch zieht! Also meldet euch schnell, dieses Angebot bleibt einmalig!


----------



## la bourde (29. April 2011)

@exel : wie gehts dem Arsch ?

Ich muss noch ein bisschen ueberlegen, ob ich ihn nehme oder nicht.  Preis und Zustand sind gut, aber es gab auch vor kurz einige gebrauchten Kettenglieder zu kaufen. 

Wie ist das passiert ?


@stevenscrosser: Ich probiere morgen mitzukommen, ich muss aber ein passendes Fahrrad zusammen bauen.


----------



## la bourde (29. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen !


Ich kann ein Sunn Radical plus fÃ¼r das Lac Blanc anbieten.
Normalerweise kostest ein Mongoose 70â¬ pro Tag, ich werde aber nur 60â¬ fÃ¼r das ganze Wochenende verlangen.
Wer hÃ¤tte Interesse, ein richtiges DH Bike zu fahren ?

Lass mich bitte kurzfristig wissen.


Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (29. April 2011)

Erster: Ich will es. Aber eine Frage habe ich noch. Wie hoch ist die Selbstbeteiliung bei evtl. Schäden, denn solche könne ja doch manchmal auftreten?


----------



## exel (29. April 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> @exel : wie gehts dem Arsch ?
> 
> Ich muss noch ein bisschen ueberlegen, ob ich ihn nehme oder nicht.  Preis und Zustand sind gut, aber es gab auch vor kurz einige gebrauchten Kettenglieder zu kaufen.
> 
> Wie ist das passiert ?



Ich war etwas 4X fahren auf einer Strecke bei mir in der Nähe. Irgendwie isses beim Landen passiert... Meinem Arsch gehts gut, aber die Hose hat nen langen Riss.


----------



## slayerrider (29. April 2011)

Darf hier nicht fehlen.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/22541523"]Silvia Introduction - Dylan Sherrard on Vimeo[/ame]



exel schrieb:


> Ich war etwas 4X fahren auf einer Strecke bei mir in der Nähe. Irgendwie isses beim Landen passiert... Meinem Arsch gehts gut, aber die Hose hat nen langen Riss.



Bist du Morgen in Sifi?


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. April 2011)

Wäre echt cool La Bourde. Wenn du willst komme ich morgen noch kurz vorbei und helfe dir beim zusammenschustern 
Meine Handynummer hast du ja.


----------



## exel (30. April 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Bist du Morgen in Sifi?



Bin noch nicht sicher. Aber wenn la bourde noch bisschen Öl für meine Gabel hat komme ich


----------



## la bourde (30. April 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Erster: Ich will es. Aber eine Frage habe ich noch. Wie hoch ist die Selbstbeteiliung bei evtl. Schäden, denn solche könne ja doch manchmal auftreten?



Hast du nicht das Text in klein geschrieben gelesen ?

Es gibt geschrieben, dass du nicht an den Programm teil nehmen kannst, da dein Fahrstyle nicht passend ist. (und du hast schon ein DH)


Morgen komme ich mit dem richtiger XC-Race Machine.
@Olaf und Cafescup: ich hoffe, ihr habt genug trainiert, ich werde morgen schnell fahren


----------



## slayerrider (30. April 2011)

exel schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht sicher. Aber wenn la bourde noch bisschen Öl für meine Gabel hat komme ich



Also, dann komm. La Bourde hat sicher für einen 10er ein bisschen Öl für dich.


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. April 2011)

Apropos Frauenquote:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19490006"]A Night Out on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## 4mate (30. April 2011)

> Zitat von *stevenscrosser*
> 
> 
> _Apropos Frauenquote:_


[ame="http://vimeo.com/21485370"] Free on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_Flowri (30. April 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Apropos Frauenquote:
> 
> A Night Out on Vimeo


cool der 7eleven der coolste laden in asien


----------



## slayerrider (30. April 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Free on Vimeo



Wo bist du? Wir sind grade shreddern.


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. April 2011)

Auf dem Rückweg waren Flo und ich so loooooose, dass hättet ihr sehen sollen 

Danke an alle für die coole Tour, hoffentlich bald wieder in der Besetzung


----------



## la bourde (30. April 2011)

Ja !

Es hat viel Spaß gemacht, war ganz lustig (bis auf meinem Bauchweh).
Vielen Dank fuer die Organisation !


----------



## Matthias247 (30. April 2011)

Ja, war echt super! Und mit Dual Speed auf dem HW5 fahren war ja auch mal ne interessante Erfahrung 

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Die Standzeiten sollten wir das nächste mal etwas verkleinert bekommen. Klar, warten bis alle sind muss sein und dann auch noch so lange bis derjenige verschnaufen kann, aber es sollte nicht gleich immer ne 10 Minuten Pause werden. Dann lieber irgendwann mal ne Pause wo es für alle klar ist und alle was zu essen/trinken auspacken können 

PS: Das Thema 29er hat sich ja jetzt erstmal für mich erledigt, nachdem sie weder bergauf am schnellsten waren, noch bergab am schnellsten und außerdem noch die höchste Sturzquote hatten  Wohl doch lieber einen Downhiller, scheint ja auch ganz gut bergauf zu gehen


----------



## slayerrider (30. April 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...2JCa0gzNDhwbGpuMGtNbFE&hl=de&authkey=CNrJj8II
> Tragt euch bitte in der Liste ein !



So jetzt gibt es noch ein Tutorial, damit alle sich zurecht finden.







Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ja, war echt super! Und mit Dual Speed auf dem HW5 fahren war ja auch mal ne interessante Erfahrung
> 
> Einziger Kritikpunkt: Die Standzeiten sollten wir das nächste mal etwas verkleinert bekommen. Klar, warten bis alle sind muss sein und dann auch noch so lange bis derjenige verschnaufen kann, aber es sollte nicht gleich immer ne 10 Minuten Pause werden. Dann lieber irgendwann mal ne Pause wo es für alle klar ist und alle was zu essen/trinken auspacken können
> 
> PS: Das Thema 29er hat sich ja jetzt erstmal für mich erledigt, nachdem sie weder bergauf am schnellsten waren, noch bergab am schnellsten und außerdem noch die höchste Sturzquote hatten  Wohl doch lieber einen Downhiller, scheint ja auch ganz gut bergauf zu gehen



Sehe ich jetzt im Nachhinein ein bisschen anderst, heute hatten vlt. nicht alle Spaß, da das Tempo doch hoch war, war manchmal wohl auch meine Schuld.
Bitte keine Kommentare dazu, ich hoffe einfach, dass ALLE auch ein nächstes Mal mitkommen. Ich werde mir Mühe gegeben, dass es vlt. ein bisschen angenehmer für alle ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (30. April 2011)

Hoffe natürlich auch, dass alle Spaß hatten und wieder kommen 
Aber ich habe absichtlich nix zum Tempo geschrieben. Da bin ich auch der Meinung es sollte eher für den langsamsten passend sein damit sich die Gruppe gleichmäßig bewegt.
Aber auf so ner Tour mit hohem Trailanteil wo dann alle vollgas heizen wollen klappts halt nicht gleichmäßig -> Ok, warten. Ging mir nur drum, dass nicht jede Pausenzeit dann gleich die 10 Minuten erreicht.


----------



## la bourde (30. April 2011)

Wunderschoene DH Aktion:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhVqqlKhR6E"]YouTube        - Luke Strobel - Day in the Life[/nomedia]
Luke Strobel, WC Rider

@Matthias247: vergiss nicht, dass es Leute gibt, die nur ab und zu Rad fahren, und nicht mehrere mal pro Woche fahren wie du. Sie haben bestimmt andere Erwartungen als du, und können nicht das Gleiche leisten.
Und wenn wir zusammen fahren, soll Jeder Spaß haben, aber keiner muss gezwungen werden, was zu machen.
So, wenn einige Leute eine längere Pause machen wollen, es ist halt so, wir sollen warten. Wir müssen niemand zwingen, in roten Bereich zu fahren.
Wenn es dir aber unrecht ist, kannst du immer mit anderen Leute fahren, wir haben kein Problem damit.
Und wenn du mit so einer Gruppe wie heute fahren möchtest, dann sollst du dich mit Geduld wappnen. Ist leider so.

Edit: In Lac Blanc, sie koennen ab Mai 3 Fahrräder pro Bank (4 Personen) mit nehmen !!! Wie schnell ist das denn bitte !

@Exel: ich rufe Lapierre am Montag an, um zu wissen ob du dein DH team rechtzeitig bekommen kannst.


----------



## cafescup (1. Mai 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> PS: Das Thema 29er hat sich ja jetzt erstmal für mich erledigt, nachdem sie weder bergauf am schnellsten waren, noch bergab am schnellsten und außerdem noch die höchste Sturzquote hatten  Wohl doch lieber einen Downhiller, scheint ja auch ganz gut bergauf zu gehen




Hat echt Spaß gemacht die Runde, und endlich mal wieder in ner ordentlichen
Gruppe.

Ich fand die Sache mit den Pausen nicht so schlimm, wir waren ja nicht auf einem Rennen. Man passt sich an und gut ist..
Bei ner Gruppe von 10 Mann sind Wartezeiten immer vorprogrammiert.
Matthias fahr mal bei ner geführten Gruppe mit, da ist das zu 90% so.

Hier aber noch das Pic von gestern..... schön war`s



PS 29"er:
Matthias, wir können das gerne mal auf ner Tour mit den Hardtail ausprobieren  Ich hatte gestern vorab schon 40km in den Beinen und habe mich dann auch eher angepasst. Bergab magst Du wohl recht haben, alles Andere wage ich zu bezweifeln
Spaß bei Seite, es war einfach nur nett mit allen Beteilgten


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch in der kompletten Liste eingetragen. Danke @ Slayer. Ich kann noch einen Montageständer mitbringen.


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Mai 2011)

Danke fürs Verstehen ...
Ich hab bereits erklärt, dass ich meine das es für ALLE angenehmer ginge und ich nicht meine das Fahrtempo auf Rennniveau zu steigern. Da bin ich selbst der Meinung es war gestern zu hoch. Und das man auf alle wartet und den letzten auch noch wieder auf nen vernünftigen Puls kommen lassen sollte weiß ich selbst gut genug, hab damit auch schon einige Erfahrungen gemacht. Das und die Pause in Altdorf waren überhaupt kein Thema.

Es ging mir nur drum das mir bei den > 5 Minuten Pausen nicht klar war ob wir jetzt stehen
- weil noch jemand verschnaufen muss
- weil sich 2 Leute verquatscht haben
- weil einfach keiner weiterfährt

Und wenn dann eben nicht klar ist weiß man auch nicht ob sichs gerade noch lohnt was zu Essen oder sonstwas aus dem Rucksack zu holen. 
Aber wahrscheinlich braucht man dazu jemanden, der dann auch sagt wir fahren jetzt weiter oder eben auch explizit: Wir machen hier 10 Minuten Pause.

Hätte wohl auch eher Verbesserungsvorschlag als Kritikpunktpunkt schreiben sollen, das war von mir falsch formuliert.

@Jürgen: Meld dich damit einfach in Albstadt an, dürfte ja ein gutes Terrain für einen solchen Test bieten 

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## la bourde (1. Mai 2011)

So gesehen hast du recht, wir kÃ¶nnen vlt ein bisschen besser planen. Aber ich finde es auch nicht so schlimm,vlt. wegen meiner Kultur und meiner aktiven Mitgliedschaft ins Team Chaos.
Wir haben den Mann mit dem Plan vermisst (hallo Ra ).


EDIT: ich habe das Wichtigste vergessen.Wir haben 15 % Rabat auf die Bikeparkkarte (so 17,45â¬ pro Tag).


----------



## cafescup (1. Mai 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @Jürgen: Meld dich damit einfach in Albstadt an, dürfte ja ein gutes Terrain für einen solchen Test bieten




Weißt ja das ich auf diese Art Rennen nicht stehe. Es war auch nur so gemeint, das wir gerne mal ne HT Runde drehen können 

Übrigens, das man ne kleine Pause richtig ankündigen sollte, da gebe ich Dir völlig recht. 


Greetz Jürgen


----------



## exel (1. Mai 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> @Exel: ich rufe Lapierre am Montag an, um zu wissen ob du dein DH team rechtzeitig bekommen kannst.



Au ja mach das und sag ihnen sie sollen es direkt vor meine Tür stellen.
Vielleicht geh ich mal zum Lapierrehändler meines Vertrauens und frag ihn ob er ein günstiges 920 von 2010 hat. 



la bourde schrieb:


> EDIT: ich habe das Wichtigste vergessen.Wir haben 15 % Rabat auf die Bikeparkkarte (so 17,45 pro Tag).



Perfekt, bleibt mehr Geld für ein DH-Bike


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Mai 2011)

@LaBourde: Ich nehme natürlich den Saint  Ich gebe dir bescheid, wenn die Sachen das sind. Dann rufe ich dich an.


----------



## la bourde (1. Mai 2011)

Spezial fuer dich:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/21565580"]Enduro Facteur on Vimeo[/ame]

Und noch ein gutes Video:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/19443051"]Arnaud Vasquez - nÂ°:55 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Mai 2011)

Haha cool  Letzteres Tempo war bei mir Standard, allerdings habe ich es immer noch geschafft nicht kaputt zu machen oder zu knicken.

Um was geht's bei eurem Lapierre DH Gespräch, wenn ich fragen darf? Leiht ihr die in Lac Blanc aus?


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Mai 2011)

Ne, es geht darum das exel sich eins kauft 

Falls ihr von Bashguards geredet habt: Hab noch einen fast ungefahrenen Truvativ Stylo Bashguard übrig, geb ich für 10,- ab.

Hab mir vorhin das angeschaut und fands ganz gut. Wann fahren wir nach BC?


----------



## exel (1. Mai 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ne, es geht darum das exel sich eins kauft



Nachdem ich heute noch mal an meiner Gabel geschraubt habe geht sie jetzt richtig geil. 170mm FW, super Ansprechen und tolle Dämpfung, also quasi eine mini DH-Gabel. Ich brauch also doch kein DH-Bike


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Mai 2011)

Ach was, brauchst du schon  Und wenn dir der Unterschied zwischen 160 und 200mm hinten zu gering ist kaufste dir halt ein V-10 oder so 

Wer noch ne Anregung für ein neues kleines braucht
SID im 4x, find ich schon etwas gewagt.


----------



## la bourde (2. Mai 2011)

Heute Abend Stammtisch beim RKV.

Ich mache das Gelaende um 19:00 auf.

Wir möchten über Lac Blanc reden.


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Mai 2011)

Steht das Zelt vom letzten Jahr eigentlich noch? Und gibt's vllt. einen Grill?


Bin um 19.00Uhr da


----------



## slayerrider (2. Mai 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Steht das Zelt vom letzten Jahr eigentlich noch? Und gibt's vllt. einen Grill?
> 
> 
> Bin um 19.00Uhr da



Zelt wird erst nächsten Samstag augestellt. Es hat aber Holz und einen Rost. Zeitung, Feuer und Fleisch muss mitgebracht oder beim Real gekauft werden.

Zum Zeltaufstellen wird noch eingeladen.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Mai 2011)

wird bei mir heute leider nichts


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Im Zimmer Bruyeres haben sich 4 Leute für drei Betten eingetragen :

- Carmin
- Cafescup
- Matthias247
- Golden Willow

Einer von euch müsste ins Zimmer Cimmes zu mir und Flo rüberrücken, damit das ganze aufgeht.

Bitte gebt mir schnellstmöglich bescheid, wer zu uns wechselt, damit wir uns wegen dem Essen auch absprechen können.

Danke

@ LaBourde: Wenn du die E-Mail Adressen von allen hast, lasse mir diese bitte zukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (2. Mai 2011)

War ganz nette heute Abend !

Ich gerade was interessantes gelesen:
Die französische DH Team war in Lourdes um zu trainieren.
So sah die Strecke in 2010 aus:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/11185018"]DH Lourdes 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]
Barel gewinnt mir 8 Sekunden Vorsprung vor Spagnolo, und 12 vor Pedemanaud.
Barel braucht weniger als 4 Minute beim treten.

Sie sind aber alle morgens ohne Kette gefahren, für das Training.
Da war auch Barel deutlich schneller.
Und er hat gemeint:
"Sch***, es ist schwer hier, während der *letzte* Minute hatte ich keine Arm mehr !" 
Ja, die drei andere waren bestimmt so einfach !



Edit: und noch ein Video von Thiers, eine super DH Strecke in Frankreich:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23159836"]Luhl'Team Paradise "5" on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (3. Mai 2011)

Neues Tab in dem Exel Sheet:
Fahrkarten heisst es

Ihr braucht keinen Bettbezug zu mitnehmen.
Normalerweise auch keine Topf oder so, aber es gab wenig Werkzeug um zu kochen (vlt kommt ihr damit zu Recht).

Wir wollen zusammen essen, wenn möglich ist.
Die DH Fraktion isst viel beim auf stehen (gegen 9:00), und fährt den ganzen Tag (dank Schokoregeln). Um 18:30 kommt das 2. Mahlzeit.
Ihr könnt aber es anders planen.

Bitte einen Bashgard auf dem Fahrrad bauen. Ich habe ein fast neues Truvativ für euch (bitte PN falls Interesse).
Ersatzteile wie Schaltauge und Bremsbeläge vorher besorgen.
Fahrradschlösser mitnehmen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Mai 2011)

Hmm - Auf wessen Ruchsack habe ich gestern den Saint liegen lassen Oo


----------



## cafescup (3. Mai 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Im Zimmer Bruyeres haben sich 4 Leute für drei Betten eingetragen :
> 
> ...



Lustig, es stehen zwar 3 Personen dran, aber in der Liste in der man die Gruppe bilden sollte (http://www.doodle.com/anygntttuabktpww#table) steht *1 Doppelbett + 2 Einzelbetten*
Somit sind das *4 Personen oder*???

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (3. Mai 2011)

cafescup, du brauchst keine Ausrede zu suchen, damit du mit Golden "schlafen" kannst.

Es war geplant eine Person pro Bett, egal ob Doppelbett oder nicht.


----------



## cafescup (3. Mai 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> cafescup, du brauchst keine Ausrede zu suchen, damit du mit Golden "schlafen" kannst.
> 
> Es war geplant eine Person pro Bett, egal ob Doppelbett oder nicht.



 aber Du bist wohl eher neidisch oder?

Ich geb Dir auch eine Flasche von die Bier die so hat geprickelt in die Bauchnaböl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Mai 2011)

Hier haben wir den Übeltäter...




Kann laut Rose, wenn sie das Ding an MAVIC geben ein paar Wochen! dauern 

Also Francois, ich hätte gerne ein McDownhill Maxi Menü mit einer großen Portion DT-Speichen mit Brunoxdip. Und zu trinken nehme ich eine 0,5ltr Muc-Off ohne Eiswürfel bitte. 

Danke nochmal Olaf, das wir das gestern nachgeschaut haben


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Mai 2011)

@ Cafescup, wenn euch das nichts ausmacht, könnt ihr in eurem Zimmer natürlich auch das Doppelbett nutzen. Sofern alle damit einverstanden sind.


----------



## slayerrider (3. Mai 2011)

Krass, wie dumm ist das denn...


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Mai 2011)

*@Zimmer:* Ist mir egal in welcher Wohnung ich bin, wenn sonst keiner will kann ich wechseln.

*@La Bourde, cafescup:* 

*@Tageskarten:* Für Sonntag schauen würde ich vorschlagen wir schauen mal wie Sonntag das Wetter ist und entscheiden dann wie lange wir fahren, oder? Evtl. reicht mir dann auch Vormittags.

*@Teile:* Hmm, können von mir auch noch Werkzeuge oder die Standpumpe einpacken wenn noch was gebraucht wird. Ist halt die Frage wo wir uns Freitag treffen bzw. ob man daheim abgeholt wird. Alles irgendwohin schleppen ist schwer. 
Hat jemand noch Shimano Bremsbeläge eingepackt? Hab tendenziell zwar fast neue drin, aber für den Fall der Fälle wärs nich schlecht 

*@Auto Fahren:* Könnt ich zwar im Notfall noch machen, aber das wäre finanziell ne schlechte Lösung, wär mir also lieber wenn sich noch jemand anderes findet. 

*@stevenscrosser:* Scheinst ja nen krassen Antritt zu haben  Evtl. auch auch jemand ein Hinterrad für dich? Eins für Schnellspanner könnt ich verleihen, aber es sieht auf dem Bild ja nach Steckachse aus.


----------



## carmin (3. Mai 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Einer von euch müsste ins Zimmer Cimmes zu mir und Flo rüberrücken, damit das ganze aufgeht.
> 
> Bitte gebt mir schnellstmöglich bescheid, wer zu uns wechselt, damit wir uns wegen dem Essen auch absprechen können.


Was das Essen angeht, haben wir vier vom Bruyères uns ja schon abgesprochen.  Wir können, denke ich, auch gut zusammen dort nächtigen.  Da cafescup und Matthias247 schon die Einzelbetten für sich reklamiert haben, bleibt für Golden_Willow und mich wohl nur das Doppelbett.  Einziges Problem am (französischen) Doppelbett ist, dass es meist nur eine Decke gibt.  Aber da können wir uns sicher eine von irgendwoher besorgen ^^  Sollte einer der Bruyères-Kollegen lieber eine gleichmäßige Aufteilung bevorzugen, hätt ich aber auch kein Problem, ins Cimes überzusiedeln.

Geschirr hatten wir im Cimes damals genug; Problem war eher, dass nur eine Herdplatte nutzbar war, und die war auch nicht die stärkste...
Grundsätzlich denk ich, können wir Schlaf- und Essensgruppen auch vor Ort noch anpassen, falls jemand unglücklich sein sollte.

Wichtiger fänd ich erstmal, dass wir die Fahrt vollends organisiert kriegen.
Aktuell fehlt von vier Leuten noch die Info, wann sie fahren können/wollen.  Vielleicht sollten wir sie persönlich ansprechen?  (Soll ich?)
Dann sind aktuell noch 10 Leute und 6-7 Radln noch nicht auf Fahrzeuge verteilt.  Bei der C-Klasse ist unklar, ob sie auch 4 Fahrräder mitnimmt.

GIbts bei den Leuten, die eine Tour fahren wollen, nur eine Tourgruppe?

Wie war das nochmal mit den Zimmern am Sonntag?  Müssen wir die in der Früh schon komplett räumen, oder können wir da am Nachmittag nochmal rein zum Umziehen etc?


----------



## carmin (3. Mai 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> *@Auto Fahren:* Könnt ich zwar im Notfall noch machen, aber das wäre finanziell ne schlechte Lösung, wär mir also lieber wenn sich noch jemand anderes findet.


Wenn sich niemand Anderes findet, könnte man ja durchaus auch Deine (höheren?) Fahrtkosten umlegen.  Ich denke, daran sollts nicht scheitern.


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Mai 2011)

Nee Nee - ist schon alles unter Dach und Fach - Ich fahre Downhiller in Lac Blanc   Soll die Rose halt zusehen, was sie allein daheim macht.















(Oder doch noch schnell ein McKenzie mit Doppelbrücke holen? *hmmm*) 

EDIT sagt: Ja, Maxle Steckachse


----------



## slayerrider (3. Mai 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> Wenn sich niemand Anderes findet, kÃ¶nnte man ja durchaus auch Deine (hÃ¶heren?) Fahrtkosten umlegen.  Ich denke, daran sollts nicht scheitern.



33cent pro km, sollte doch bei der C-Klasse gehen, das wird beim Finanzamt doch auch so gerechnet.... 150â¬ ist doch ok.

ra fÃ¤hrt vlt. noch. Dann brauchen wir nur noch ein Auto und fertig.

Edit sagt 30cent pro km laut Wikipedia
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reisekosten


----------



## la bourde (3. Mai 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> ...
> Da cafescup und Matthias247 schon die Einzelbetten für sich reklamiert haben, bleibt für Golden_Willow und mich wohl nur das Doppelbett.  Einziges Problem am (französischen) Doppelbett ist, dass es meist nur eine Decke gibt.  Aber da können wir uns sicher eine von irgendwoher besorgen ^^


Es gibt so wieso 18 Betten insgesamt, und wir sind nur 17 oder 18.



carmin schrieb:


> ...
> Geschirr hatten wir im Cimes damals genug; Problem war eher, dass nur eine Herdplatte nutzbar war, und die war auch nicht die stärkste...
> Grundsätzlich denk ich, können wir Schlaf- und Essensgruppen auch vor Ort noch anpassen, falls jemand unglücklich sein sollte.


Ich bin einverstanden.



carmin schrieb:


> ...
> Wichtiger fänd ich erstmal, dass wir die Fahrt vollends organisiert kriegen.
> Aktuell fehlt von vier Leuten noch die Info, wann sie fahren können/wollen.  Vielleicht sollten wir sie persönlich ansprechen?  (Soll ich?)
> Dann sind aktuell noch 10 Leute und 6-7 Radln noch nicht auf Fahrzeuge verteilt.  Bei der C-Klasse ist unklar, ob sie auch 4 Fahrräder mitnimmt.


Ja, wir müssen es so schnell wie möglich erledigen.




carmin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie war das nochmal mit den Zimmern am Sonntag?  Müssen wir die in der Früh schon komplett räumen, oder können wir da am Nachmittag nochmal rein zum Umziehen etc?


Ich glaube, dass sie ziemlich nett waren, und das wir am Abend erst auschecken sollten.
Ich frage mal.


----------



## la bourde (3. Mai 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> *@Tageskarten:* Für Sonntag schauen würde ich vorschlagen wir schauen mal wie Sonntag das Wetter ist und entscheiden dann wie lange wir fahren, oder? Evtl. reicht mir dann auch Vormittags.


Ja wir kaufen am Sonntag morgen die Karten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (3. Mai 2011)

hi leute,

ich bin mal wieder am durchklicken! wie gehts euch so? sowies aussieht gut! 
Ihr seit ja kräftig am schreiben! grüße lisa


----------



## la bourde (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Lisa !

Mir gehts ganz gut, danke.
Wie geht's dir ?
Es gibt noch Platz für Lac Blanc, falls du mitkommen kannst.

Hoffe wir treffen uns bald wieder ! (am besten auf dem Fahrrad)


----------



## cycle-lisa (4. Mai 2011)

hi,

wann geht ihr?cool waers schon..

lg


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Mai 2011)

13.5.-15.5.


----------



## slayerrider (4. Mai 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Neues Tab in dem Exel Sheet:
> Fahrkarten heisst es



Ich nehme das mal mit auf die neue Seite.


----------



## troll73 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

das geht ja richtig rund hier in Sachen Planung.

Steffi und ich können am Freitagabend leider erst recht spät kommen (denke mal so 21 - 23 Uhr).

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage in Sachen Essen.
Wir sind doch in den Terrasses du Lac Blanc untergebracht, oder?
Auf deren Webseite steht was von Frühstück und Halbpension.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Möglichkeit am Samstagabend einfach was essen  zu gehen aus? Und evtl. auch dort im Restaurant zu frühstücken (für 7)?
Gibt es im Park einen Kiosk oder einen Imbissbude oder so oder muss man das Essen für den ganzen Tag mitbringen?

(Ich weiss - Ihr hattet dazu schonmal was geschrieben - ich finde es aber leider nicht mehr).

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## la bourde (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr essen gehen möchtet, dann fahrt ihr am besten nach Orbey.
Es ist möglich in den Terrasses du Lac Blanc zu essen, aber ich weiß nicht, wie gut es ist.
Im Orbey gibt es auf jeden Fall mehr Möglichkeiten, und richtige Restauratoren auch.

Im Park selbst kann man auch was essen (und auch duschen für ein paar Euros) aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob es ist einen Imbissbude oder ein Restaurant.

EDIT:
Les Terrasses du Lac Blanc liegen etwa 450m entfernt vom Lift


----------



## la bourde (4. Mai 2011)

Ein bisschen BMX race:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23165152"]Finale Elite 1 Hommes manche 6 on Vimeo[/ame]

Und der Cedric Gracias Pendant des BMX:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23146084"]2011BMXFrenchCup_JouÃ©-lÃ¨s-Tours_360GregGilson_Chilkoot on Vimeo[/ame]
Die Double ist auch nicht so klein, cf erstes Video.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

bin am Wochenende hier vor Ort gefahren und musste feststellen, dass ich nicht nur ne Schotterallergie habe sondern auch eine Tannennadelallergie. Irgendwie reagiert mein Knie und Schienbein sehr heftig auf Kontakt nach einem Sturz.....

Dann bin ich gestern noch mal gefahren und mit dem Pedal an einem abgesägtem Stamm hängen geblieben. It's not the fall that hurts, it is when you hit the ground....
Ich hab mir zum Glück diesmal das andere Knie rausgesucht. Dank Jürgen und der Go-Pro kann sich das bestimmt auch in Slo-Mo anschauen. 

Bremshebel ist auch noch abgebrochen aber fande ohnehin, dass da schon zu viele Hebel und Knöpfe am Lenker sind. 

Grüsse aus dem Land der begrenzten Unmöglichkeiten
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (5. Mai 2011)

Jemand möchte Street fahren heute Abend ?
So gegen 18:45 vor Frechdax ?
@Slayerrider: du wolltest doch kommen...


----------



## slayerrider (5. Mai 2011)

Toll, ich kann erst um 19:30 oder 20Uhr. 
Geh am besten schon mal los und ich komme dann, ich werde sowieso nicht soviel fahren...


----------



## stevenscrosser (6. Mai 2011)

@ LaBourde: Ich habe meinen Rucksack. Hast du nachher Zeit? Ruf mich an, wenn ich vorbei kommen soll.


----------



## slayerrider (6. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es heute mit einer kleinen Pumptrack-Session? Vlt. 18Uhr oder 18:30Uhr.


----------



## stevenscrosser (6. Mai 2011)

Ich würde 'vorbeicrossen'  und vllt. ein paar Fotos machen


----------



## la bourde (6. Mai 2011)

Ich probiere auch vorbei zu kommen, aber eher um 19:00 - 19:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (6. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich werde gegen 18.50Uhr beim RKV aufschlagen, wenn niemand da ist, fahre ich ein Stück und komme gegen 19.15Uhr nochmal.

Beste Grüße


----------



## slayerrider (6. Mai 2011)

Ich brauche noch jemand der 7Tonnen fahren kann? Wer hat spontan heute Abend Bock? 1h. Auf die Hulbfahen, aufladen, zum RKV fahren, Abladen und Lkw zurückbringen.


----------



## carmin (6. Mai 2011)

Dürfen schon, können is ne andere Frage ^^
Wieso, was wird denn transportiert?


----------



## la bourde (6. Mai 2011)

Es ist super was ihr beide heute abend gemacht habt.
Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## carmin (6. Mai 2011)

Die Böblinger Verkehrsteilnehmer dürften mitunter anderer Meinung gewesen sein, aber wir hatten das größere Auto ^^


----------



## slayerrider (6. Mai 2011)

Danke an Carmin! Wir waren loooooooooooooooose auf der Straße und mit dem 7,5 Tonner war das schon gut!


----------



## slayerrider (6. Mai 2011)

Morgen ab 10Uhr ist beim RKV Aufräumen angesagt! Bitte alle kommen!

Es gibt auch etwas zum Essen für alle Helfer.


----------



## I_Flowri (7. Mai 2011)

sorry das ich nicht kann  )-:
Ich hoffe es waren genug da!


----------



## la bourde (7. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle, die geholfen haben.

Leider sind wir nicht fertig, aber die neue Startrampe sieht besser aus.
Wir sollen uns nochmal treffen, damit wir es zu Ende bringen.
Bis dahin ist sie leider nicht fahrbar.


----------



## I_Flowri (7. Mai 2011)

also ich habe nächsten freitag nur bis 6 Uhr zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (7. Mai 2011)

Biete: Lager für Hope Pro 2. Quasi nie gefahren und völlig neuwertig 






Wollt ihr mit der Rampe morgen weitermachen? Oder evtl. Montag?
Was habt ihr sonst morgen vor?


----------



## la bourde (8. Mai 2011)

I_Flowri schrieb:


> also ich habe nächsten freitag nur bis 6 Uhr zeit



Wir sind so wieso in Lac Blanc dann 
2-3 Wochen ohne Dirt, kriegt ihr das ?


----------



## la bourde (8. Mai 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Biete: Lager für Hope Pro 2. Quasi nie gefahren und völlig neuwertig


20 auf dem Bikemarkt 
"Wenig gefahrene Hope Lagern. Ein bisschen gerostet, damit sie besser in der Nabe fest halten. Versand nur per Dpd damit ihr den Teil nie kriegt." 
Das Bild ist aber zu scharf. Mache bitte ein bisschen Photoshop drauf. Blur mit 10 pixels oder so 


Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mit der Rampe morgen weitermachen? Oder evtl. Montag?
> Was habt ihr sonst morgen vor?


Ne morgen fahren. Albstadt ! Kommst du mit ?


----------



## carmin (8. Mai 2011)

War mal so frei und hab für die Lac-Blanc-Fahrt die Leute, die sich noch nicht entscheiden konnten, auf die Fahrzeuge verteilt, um zu sehen, wie's aufgeht.  Vielleicht muss der eine oder andere etwas früher oder später fahren als gewollt.
Bei den Radln könnte es knapp werden, je nachdem, wieviel Kapa die einzelnen Autos tatsächlich haben.
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?hl=de&key=tSpzxNkbBkH348pljn0kMlQ&authkey=CNrJj8II#gid=1
Notfalls machen wir halt eine Wandergruppe auf ^^


----------



## slayerrider (8. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich den ganzen Tag an der Rampe schrauben!

Das mit Lac Blanc finde ich gut. Die Leute die es jetzt noch nicht geschafft, müssen dann halt selbst schauen.

Wegen der Bikekapazität wird sich jemand von uns nächste Woche noch kümmern. Damit wir wissen was für einen Sprinter wir gebucht haben.

Heute: Albstadt ist ok, aber dann müssen wir um 12Uhr wegfahren. @LaBourde schaffst du das?


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich heute nix Albstadt, eigentlich wollt ich ja schon das bis zum nächsten mal Bikepark n vernünftig bremsendes Bike hab. Aber das wird bis Lac Blanc auch schon wieder knapp.


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Mai 2011)

@ Slayerrider: Glaubst du es ist ok, ein paar Fotos von Freitag zu posten? Weiß nicht, ob da alle mit einverstanden wären, aber sie sind auf jeden Fall cool geworden


----------



## slayerrider (8. Mai 2011)

ja, klar. Alle wollen die Fotos sehen. Ich bin auch schon gespannt!


----------



## I_Flowri (8. Mai 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wir sind so wieso in Lac Blanc dann
> 2-3 Wochen ohne Dirt, kriegt ihr das ?



Stimmt ja  oohhjjeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (8. Mai 2011)

Morgen Abend Stammtisch beim RKV, ab 19:00.


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Mai 2011)

Erwähnten wir schon, dass die Gravity-Fraktion am letzten Freitag ein ganz klein bisschen looose war?









































Aber nur ein bisschen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Mai 2011)

Moin, 

bin wieder zurück und schaue heute Abend mal vorbei. 

die Sprünge sind ja nicht schlecht, aber die Gesichtsausdrücke vom Slayerrider sind der Hammer 

Bis nachher
Holk


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Mai 2011)

Ach, bei den Pros' muss das halt so


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Mai 2011)

Das mit meiner GoPro ist im übrigen leider noch nicht sicher, ich warte immer noch vergebens auf das Tauschteil aus den USA. Ich hoffe es kommt bis Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_Flowri (9. Mai 2011)

die Bilder oben sehen gut aus


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Mai 2011)

Ist dann heute noch abschließende Besprechung für Lac Blanc oder wollt ihr eher fahren/bauen? Im ersten Fall wäre es ja sinnvoll wenn möglichst viele nochmal vorbeischauen. Ich werds vermutlich erst auf 8 schaffen, und für fahren bin ich heute zu kaputt.

PS: Loose ist das auf den Bildern nicht


----------



## Konafriends (9. Mai 2011)

Hey zusammen,
Versuche auch gleich zu kommen!
@stevenscrosser:Könntest du mir den Reifen mitbringen?Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Mai 2011)

Hmm, glaube mein Rad hat jetzt die 16kg Grenze geknackt 
Aber naja, Gewicht soll ja Laufruhe bringen.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Mai 2011)

Will heute jemand noch ne kurze Runde fahren? Nur so Musberg und zurück, will mal das neue Setup testen. Das ganze in gemütlichem Tempo, da müde.
Start 18:30 oder 19:00 an der Panzerkaserne?


----------



## la bourde (10. Mai 2011)

Leider ohne mich.
Muss noch heute ein bisschen schaffen.


----------



## exel (10. Mai 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Leider ohne mich.
> Muss noch heute ein bisschen schaffen.


Mittlerweile bist du ein richtiger Schwabe


----------



## la bourde (10. Mai 2011)

Was glaubsch !


----------



## la bourde (10. Mai 2011)

Vorgeschmack:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23496373"]Ride White Lake 2011.05 GoPro on Vimeo[/ame]
Kleine Anpassungen auf La Fat


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

wie sieht es denn Film und Phototechnisch aus, nimmt jemand was mit an den Lac Blanc. Sollen wir Cafescup überreden, dass er uns seine Go-Pro leit?

Irgendwie müssen wir dies Ereignis doch in Bildern festhalten.

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Mai 2011)

das ist ja lustig, als ich geposted hab, war Dein Post noch nicht da labourd :- )


----------



## la bourde (10. Mai 2011)

Ja, es wäre nett wenn cafescup sein Go Pro leite.

Foto: ich nehme was mit, und Stevenscrosser auch.
Wir wollten am Freitag die Fotos schießen, vor jemand auf die Schnauze fällt .


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Mai 2011)

War dann heute alleine unterwegs und kurz Reifen testen. Hmm, ich glaub ich hab jetzt Angst, während der ganzen Runde ist nie irgendwas gerutscht und die Bremse war ziemlich viel offen (und bremst ja sowieso nicht anständig).
Dafür weiß ich jetzt auch was Rollwiderstand ist ... -> wenn man bergab noch treten muss, um nicht langsamer zu werden


----------



## la bourde (11. Mai 2011)

hum ... Die Wettervorhersage sind pessimistisch:


----------



## I_Flowri (11. Mai 2011)

alle im Lac Blanc Fieber


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Mai 2011)

Jup - Samstag geht's glaub noch aber in der Nacht zum Sonntag und den Sonntag über hängt da ein richtig großes Regenband rum 

Edit sagt: Teil aus den USA ist grade angekommen - macht eine GoPro mehr.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich schließ mich La bourde an und werde mein Filmzeug mitbringen und die sachen am freitag in bewegten Bilder festhalten


----------



## la bourde (11. Mai 2011)

Kleine Frage:
*Hat jemand einen Dämpfer in 200*51 mm ?*
Ich fliege im Urlaub am Samstag nächste Woche, und die Lieferung meines bestellten Dämpfers braucht leider bestimmt länger.
Daher wenn jemand mir so was leiten könnte, wäre ich ihm/ihr sehr dankbar.


----------



## slayerrider (11. Mai 2011)

Krass, das Wetter sieht nicht so toll aus....

Ich habe nur 190mm, geht das auch? Du hattest mir doch erst 190mm gesagt, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte mich geirrt.
Ich brauche 200*51mm.


----------



## slayerrider (11. Mai 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Vorgeschmack:
> Ride White Lake 2011.05 GoPro on Vimeo
> Kleine Anpassungen auf La Fat



Jo, schon ein guter Vorgeschmack auf das was kommt, wenn wir hingehen, nämlich: Überholen auf dem 4x am großen Sprung!


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (12. Mai 2011)

*Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und geile Touren bei eurem Ausflug nach Frankreich.*


----------



## la bourde (12. Mai 2011)

Danke Olaf !

Wuenche Dir und Cafescup ein schoenes Wochenende !
Naechstes Mal klappt es !


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. Mai 2011)

Danke @ Olaf und gute Besserung @ Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Mai 2011)

Moin Buddies!!!, 

habt Ihr mal die Wetterforecast geschecked

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=FR0AL0112

dat sieht doch so schlecht ma nich aus !

Lac Blanc wir kommmmeeeeeennnnnnn

ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (13. Mai 2011)

Hier mal was zur Info an Alle !!

Am *So. 29.05.* findet am *Brauhaus Böblingen* ein *Bike Aktiv Frühstück* statt.

Wäre super wenn der *Eine oder Andere oder am besten gleich ALLE* Zeit und Lust hätten an diesem Tag vorbei zu schauen






Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (13. Mai 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Danke @ Olaf und gute Besserung @ Cafescup



Vielen Dank

Hauptsache ist aber, das alle viel Spaß haben und auch heil wieder hier ankommen.

@ Slayerrider

das mit dem heil Ankommen gilt natürlich ganz besonders Dir 

*Also nochmal viel Spaß *

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (15. Mai 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ Slayerrider
> 
> das mit dem heil Ankommen gilt natürlich ganz besonders Dir


Jo, das hat er wohl nicht mehr rechtzeitig gelesen...

Bleibt mir nur, allen Lädierten rasche Genesung zu wünschen, und natürlich auch allen zu danken für ein loose organisiertes und unterhaltsames Wochenende


----------



## SProdukt (15. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen 
und wie war's in Frankreich?(Wetter,usw)
bestimmt richtig geil


----------



## cafescup (15. Mai 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> Jo, das hat er wohl nicht mehr rechtzeitig gelesen...
> 
> Bleibt mir nur, allen Lädierten rasche Genesung zu wünschen, und natürlich auch allen zu danken für ein loose organisiertes und unterhaltsames Wochenende



Auweia...

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht was passiert ist mein lieber Slayerrider und natürlich auch die anderen Lädierten..
aber trotzdem mal gute Besserung.


Ich hoffe jedoch, Ihr hattet dennoch ein schönes Wochenende ***neid***

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (15. Mai 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> Auweia...
> 
> Ich weiß zwar noch nicht was passiert ist mein lieber Slayerrider und natürlich auch die anderen Lädierten..
> aber trotzdem mal gute Besserung.
> ...



Ich habe einen Ausflug ins Albert Schweizer Krankenhaus nach Colmar gemacht (da war ich nie). Dort kommen wohl sonst nur Kinder zur Welt....
Ich habe wohl einen Bänderriss im Sprunggelenk.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Mai 2011)

Schön wars!
Danke speziell nochmal an la bourde fürs organisieren und an alle Fahrer!


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. Mai 2011)

@LaBourde: Hier nochmal der angesprochene Link:

http://www.bitou.eu/bikepark

Allerdings, fährt der Bus nicht unbedingt in unserer Nähe ab.


----------



## Switch-Rider (16. Mai 2011)

war top  gute besserung an david und den anderen!!
ich wollte fragen ob die leute die bilder gemacht haben, die irgendwo hochladen?

felix


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. Mai 2011)

Ich werde versuchen, das sobald wie möglich zu arrangieren @ Felix - kann aber noch etwas dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (16. Mai 2011)

@Slayerrider gute besserung.
@felix,
kannst du mir noch die gopro aufnahmen geben?


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. Mai 2011)

Oo - Hattet ihr auf meiner auch was aufgenommen?


----------



## Switch-Rider (16. Mai 2011)

@stevenscrosser: glaub schon das war doch die mit dem brustgurt oder?
@moritz: ja klar ich dachte du hast sie schon auf dein pc gezogen (hab schon ein video fertig mach aber trozdem bitte eins)


----------



## *Bike-freak* (16. Mai 2011)

ja wir haben die aufnahmen vom roadgab und viele fotos drauf.
Kannst du die mir irgendwie geben? 

@switchrider ja aber die vom roadgab und so nich 
Ja ich werde noch eins machen.


----------



## Switch-Rider (16. Mai 2011)

okay ich bring dir meine sd karte vorbei da is dann alles mögliche dabei dann bring ich dir auch gleich deine schuhe  

wenn du nicht da bist werf ichs in briefkasten

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13631/h


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

Carmin und ich gehen jetzt raus zum RKV, wir sind so min. bis 19.30 h da. 

Wenn also noch jemand was abholen möchte....

Ggf. kurz auf dem Handy Bescheid geben wenn Ihr ein wenig später kommt., 

Grüsse ra,


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Mai 2011)

Wow, bei euch sieht ja La Flow sogar wirklich nach Flow aus 
Und die erste Szene auf La Roots mit den Steinen hinter der Brücke bin ich auch eher sehr gemütlich durchgerollt, aus Respekt vor den Steinen auf gerader Linie und dem großen Felsen rechts. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so flüssig geht.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Mai 2011)

PS: David ohne Fuß raus in jeder Kurve? Was geht?


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. Mai 2011)

Sorry, konnte heute nicht. Ich versuche den Montageständer nächste Woche mitzunehmen. Mein Laufrad wurde übrigens zu Mavic geschickt, kann sich also nur noch um Wochen handeln. Schöne Woche an alle 
Ach, und natürlich gute Besserung an alle Verletzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll73 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

war wirklich cool mit Euch am Wochenende am Lac Blanc - auch wenn wenn das Wetter etwas besser hätte sein können und obwohl Steffi einen vermutl. verstauchten Finger mit nachhause gebracht hat 

Ich brauch mal einen Rat beim Schrauben:Steffis Rad soll nun endlich Scheibenbremsen bekommen.
Dabei wollen wir die XT Bremse von ihren Hardteil auf das Fully umbauen und dem Hardteil eine schicke (farblich passende ) Marta verpassen.
Sind die IS Adaptersockel herstellerspezifisch - sprich am Hinterbau des Hardteil ist heute ein IS Adapter von Shimano drauf - kann ich da einfach die Marta draufschrauben - oder brauche ich da einen passenden Magura Adapter? Gleiche Frage für die Vorderradbremse?

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Mai 2011)

Normal passen da auch welche von anderen Herstellern. Außer die Bremszange ist ganz ganz komisch geformt und stößt dann am Adapter an, aber normal sollte das nicht passieren. Ansonsten muss halt die Scheibengröße zum Adapter passen.


----------



## DaBoom (17. Mai 2011)

@troll73
Shimano PM Adapter kann man mit U-Scheiben Marta tauglich machen.
Shimano IS Adapter hab ich nicht im Einsatz, ggf. dass selbe Spiel.
Hätte fürs Hinterrad einen IS Adapter für 160er Scheiben über.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (17. Mai 2011)

so kleiner vorgeschmack auf mein lac blanc vidoe
http://www.youtube.com/user/bbdirtbiken?feature=mhee#p/u/3/0ix4exn49vA

kennt vil. noch jemand ein gutes lied? ich find grad kein rechtes...


----------



## Switch-Rider (17. Mai 2011)

gefällt mir ^^


----------



## slayerrider (18. Mai 2011)

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen im Süden und erst war es ganz gut, aber dann gab es  dort doch tatsächlich Wheelie-Verbot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (18. Mai 2011)

Wo war das denn??


----------



## slayerrider (18. Mai 2011)

Tessin, Lago Maggiore


----------



## *Bike-freak* (18. Mai 2011)

is ja geil


----------



## I_Flowri (18. Mai 2011)

und der slayrrider hat sich natürlich auch daran gehalten


----------



## la bourde (19. Mai 2011)

Ja er ist nur manual gefahren.
Cooles video

Scheibebremse


Als wir in Lac Blanc waren, war der Typ auch dort
Ich habe ihm auf dem Road gap gesehen, mit so viel  Style, und in einer Kurve in la roots, wo er so viel Winkel hatte   !


Ich suche eine 31.8mm Umwerferschelle . Wer hat so was?
Ich brauche sie vor Samstag.
Danke.


----------



## carmin (19. Mai 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm auf dem Road gap gesehen, mit so viel  Style, und in einer Kurve in la roots, wo er so viel Winkel hatte   !


Hast mit ihm gesprochen, oder nur an Bike/Klamotten wiedererkannt...?  Das Absteigen is mal kreativ 

Bin grad schwer beeindruckt von der Abrechung...!  Darf man schon überweisen, oder sind noch Fragen offen?


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Mai 2011)

Info: Die 17Eur Maut hab ich bezahlt, nicht Mandy.


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Mai 2011)

La Bourde schickst du die Daten an die E-Mail Adressen? Oder wo hast du die Ã-Daten jetzt gesehen Carmin?

AnkÃ¼ndigung Tour Samstag, den 21.05.11

Ich werde am Samstag Vormittag so gegen 09.50Uhr eine Tour fahren:

Startpunkt: Bahnhof Herrenberg

Uhrzeit: ca. 09.45Uhr (Ankunft der Bahn) Bei VerspÃ¤tung bitte kurz anrufen.

Wo gehts' hin:
Erstmal gehts' Ã¼ber den Marktplatz hoch zum Naturfreundehaus am Waldfriehof (alternativ kann man sich auch hier treffen), dann gehts' auf den HW5 bis nach Bebenhausen. Hier wÃ¼rde ich gerne eine lÃ¤ngere Pause machen, vllt. hÃ¤tten wir hier auch die MÃ¶glichkeit uns mit einem kalten GetrÃ¤nk zu erfrischen . So und danach solls weiter nach TÃ¼bingen gehen und von hier dann gemÃ¼tlich mit der Ammertal-Bahn zurÃ¼ck nach Herrenberg (die Fahrt kostet glaub ich ca. 4â¬ und dauert eine halbe Stunde). Von hier aus finden wieder alle nach Hause. Alternativ kann man hier oder bereits zuvor in TÃ noch eine Kleinigkeit essen oder man nimmt sich die Brotzeit mit .

Was wird gefahren: 
Bis nach Bebenhausen haben wir eigentlich grÃ¶Ãtenteils schÃ¶ne Singletrails und leichtes GefÃ¤lle. Von Bebenhausen nach TÃ¼bingen gehts grÃ¶Ãtenteils steile Waldautobahnen hinauf. Ein paar Singletrails folgen hier noch. AnschlieÃend aber wieder gemÃ¼tlich bergab Richtung TÃ¼bingen.

Welches Tempo wird gefahren:
Es wird hauptsÃ¤chlich leichtes bis mittleres Tempo in Verbindung mit regelmÃ¤Ãigen kleinen Pausen in 30-45min AbstÃ¤nden gefahren werden, die nach Bedarf auch gerne lÃ¤nger oder Ã¶fter ausfallen dÃ¼rfen. Gerne wÃ¼rde ich auch mal so eine Art kleines Fahrtraining in die Tour mit einbringen. Will heiÃen, man sucht sich eine technisch anspruchsvolle Stelle und versucht zusammen darÃ¼ber zu diskutieren, wie man diese besser/schneller/eleganter meistern kÃ¶nnte. Hier wird dann natÃ¼rlich auch ein paar mal zurÃ¼ck geschoben und neu probiert werden.
Diese Tour ist ausdrÃ¼cklich nicht fÃ¼r Leute geeignet, die eher leistungsorientiert fahren. SpaÃ, Entspannung und Fahrtechnik sollen im Vordergrund stehen.

Dauer: Ich denke, dass man so zwischen 14 und 15Uhr wieder in Herrenberg sein sollte.

Warum so ausfÃ¼hrlich: Letzes mal hatten wir aufgrund der verschiedenen Vorstellungen einige Indiskrepanzen. Manchen war es zu schnell, manchen viel zu langsam. Aus diesem Grund hier die ausfÃ¼hrliche
ErlÃ¤uterung von Tour-Tempo und Inhalt.

Wer von euch hÃ¤tte Lust und Zeit?

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,
Micha


----------



## la bourde (19. Mai 2011)

Hört sich wirklich gut an, bin aber leider nicht da.
Viel Spaß !


----------



## la bourde (19. Mai 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> Hast mit ihm gesprochen, oder nur an Bike/Klamotten wiedererkannt...?  Das Absteigen is mal kreativ
> 
> Bin grad schwer beeindruckt von der Abrechung...!  Darf man schon Ã¼berweisen, oder sind noch Fragen offen?



Ne, bitte noch kurz warten.
Ich muss erstmal den Fehler mit den 17â¬ behoben.

EDIT: habe ich gerade erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Mai 2011)

Dir auf jeden Fall schonmal einen schönen Urlaub LaBourde 

Und denk dran viele Fotos mitzubirngen!


----------



## carmin (19. Mai 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Oder wo hast du die Ü-Daten jetzt gesehen Carmin?


Die von Ra hatt ich zufällig, aber es ist wohl doch besser, wir warten noch nen Tag, bis alle ihr Ok gegeben haben...



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Warum so ausführlich


Wenn ich mir dazu einen subjektiven Kommentar erlauben darf... ;-)  Ist ein prima Ansatz, durch möglichst umfassende Vorab-Info eine homogenere Gruppe zusammenzubekommen und das Frustpotential klein zu halten.  So ausführlich gabs das hier wohl noch nie, und ich wünsch Dir/Euch, dass es klappt 

Eine Garantie hast dadurch freilich nicht.  Zum einen, klar, sind schon Kategorien wie "mittlere Geschwindigkeit" oder "öfter Pausen" oder "Spaß" sehr dehnbar (gibts eigentlich Leute, die nicht aus Spaß fahren?), so dass man ums persönliche Kennenlernen nicht rumkommt und Ansprüche ggf auch etwas zurückfahren muss.  Zum andern aber ist der Haken imho schon das Unterfangen, eine möglichst große Truppe zusammenkriegen zu wollen.  Und da frag ich mich eigentlich auch, wozu.  Es gibt fraglos viele Gründe, lieber zu zweit zu fahren als allein: Man hat nen Antrieb, Unterhaltung, und kann sich gegenseitig aushelfen.  Aber wo ist denn noch der Mehrwert einer Gruppe von 6/8/10 Bikern gegenüber einer Zweiergruppe?  Zumal wenn dann noch Bahn fahren möchtest -- in den 650ern der Ammertalbahn ist die Radmitnahmekapa sehr begrenzt ;-)


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (19. Mai 2011)

Finde es auch gut, bereits im Vorfeld die Erwartungen abzugleichen.


> Ankündigung Tour Samstag, den 21.05.11


Ich muss leider auch absagen, war Gestern etwas "loose" und habe bei der Tour eine Bodenprobe genommen. 
Das Ergebnis ist fehlende Tapete an den Armen und eine Fraktur der 6. & 7. Rippe.


----------



## plusminus (19. Mai 2011)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis ist fehlende Tapete an den Armen und eine Fraktur der 6. & 7. Rippe.



Vom 29er aus fällt man halt schon recht tief - hab ich auch schon ausgetestet. Meine Tapete ist aber wieder so gut wie geflickt.

Greetz und gute Besserung
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Mai 2011)

Oha, der nächste. Dann gleich nochmal gute Besserung an alle!
Tour am Samstag werd ich wohl sein lassen. 
Hat da noch jemand Lust auf das 2h Rennen am Samstag? War letztes Jahr ne ganz coole Strecke mit viel Trailanteil, Drop und ca. 8min Rundenzeit.
Ansonsten vielleicht Wildbad am Samstag, aber irgendwie mag meine Lunge grad nicht so richtig.

PS: Hier wurde ja neuchlich nach Dämpfern gesucht. Bei noch Interesse mal hier bei CRC schauen. Bei 50Eur für nen Swinger 6way kann man sich schon überlegen sowas mal auf Lager zu legen. Evolver und Vivid gibts auch für nen ganz guten Kurs, wenn die Länge passt.


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Mai 2011)

PPS: Flatline komplett mit Hammerschmidt 1100Eur  :O, andere Rocky Rahmen (Slayer, Altitude) ca. 600 wenn die Größe passt. Aber damit kann man ja nicht Rad fahren


----------



## la bourde (20. Mai 2011)

Danke Matthias !

Leider ist mein enduro noch nicht bereit, und ich bin am Samstag schon weg ...
Ob ich das DH Bike nehme ?


@Olaf: Gute und schnelle Besserung !


----------



## exel (20. Mai 2011)

Was ich noch erwähnen wollte: Es war ein geiles Wochenende in Lac Blanc mit sehr viel Spaß und netten Leuten. Gehe immer wieder gerne mit euch biken. Und danke an la bourde für die perfekte Organisation, finde toll dass du das gemacht hast!


----------



## stevenscrosser (20. Mai 2011)

danke @ Carmin für die Anmerkungen.

Spaß steht freilich immer im Vordergrund, aber das war eher so in die Richtung gemeint > ohne Frust, weil zu ausgepowert 
Das mit dem persönliche Ansprüche zurückfahren klappte, wie die Erfahrung gezeigt hat bisher nicht so gut, daher die klare Definition.

Mit der Bahn hast du natürlich recht, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht davon ausgegangen bin, dass es so viele werden würden. Eben aus angesprochener klarer Definition. Siehst ja, Matthias zum Beispiel, möchte am Samstag lieber Rennen fahren. Und wenn doch, hätte man von Bebenhausen immer noch wieder diese Steige (weiß grade nicht, wie die heißt) Richtung Holzgerlingen fahren können. Das geht schon irgendwie 

Deine 'These' mit den 2 oder 10 Bikern kann ich so unterschreiben. Es war aber nie mein Ziel eine möglichst große Gruppe zusammen zu bekommen, sondern eher die gleich interessierten Leute. Mit 2 oder 3 Leuten ist es auch cool. Nur alleine ist naja...

@Olaf: Hättest dir die Rippen dann aber wenigstens mit uns in Lac Blanc brechen können, wenn du es jetzt doch geschafft hast 
Spaß beiseite - Gute Besserung natürlich!
Ich hatte gehofft, dir dein Werkzeug bei einem der nächsten Stammtische geben zu können. Soll ich es dir vorbeibringen?

Die Dämferpreise sehen echt heiß aus, schade das ich grade nichts habe, um so einen zu verbauen.

Wenn ich ganz großes Pech habe, wird das mit der Tour sowieso nichts. Ich habe am Dienstag ein Mail von ROSE bekommen, dass mein Laufrad auf dem Rückweg ist. Bis jetzt ist es nicht da 


EDIT: Nicht ohne meine Smilies !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (20. Mai 2011)

@LaBourde: Meine Abrechnung stimmt. Brauche dann nur noch deine Überweisungsdaten.


----------



## slayerrider (20. Mai 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Danke Matthias !
> 
> Leider ist mein enduro noch nicht bereit, und ich bin am Samstag schon weg ...
> Ob ich das DH Bike nehme ?
> ...



Brauchst du noch was außer dem Umwerfer? Ich würde ja in die Garage gehen und sowas suchen, aber gehen geht halt nicht...


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Mai 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Eben aus angesprochener klarer Definition. Siehst ja, Matthias zum Beispiel, möchte am Samstag lieber Rennen fahren.


Was aber nichts mit deiner Definition zu tun hat sondern damit das ich jeden Tag durch den Schönbuch rollen kann aber solche Events halt nur manchmal stattfinden. 
Ok, ne Radtour die zu >50% aus Bahn fahren besteht ist auch nix für mich, aber da würd ich normal einfach von hier aus nach Herrenberg fahren und mich dann dort mit euch treffen.


----------



## cafescup (20. Mai 2011)

exel schrieb:


> Was ich noch erwähnen wollte: Es war ein geiles Wochenende in Lac Blanc mit sehr viel Spaß und netten Leuten. Gehe immer wieder gerne mit euch biken. Und danke an la bourde für die perfekte Organisation, finde toll dass du das gemacht hast!



Hm... mal ne Anmerkung von mir

Ich bin richtig neidisch auf Euch... Ich wäre sooooo gerne mit dabei gewesen
Aber gut, es hat halt nicht sollen sein.

@ Plusminus

Es war nicht das 29er, das läuft ja super. 
Nein es war das undefinierte Ausbrechen eines französischen Bikes 

Obwohl Olaf´s Meinung nach der Rocket Ron schuld war.

Aber auch von hier aus gute Besserung  das wird schon wieder und die Tapete wächst auch wieder nach 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (20. Mai 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> Obwohl Olaf´s Meinung nach der Rocket Ron schuld war.



Immer sind die anderen Schuld  Mein Schienbein ist auch der Meinung, dass mein Ar*** schuld war, da der nicht schnell genug hinter den Sattel wollte....

Grüße
+-


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (20. Mai 2011)

> Immer sind die anderen Schuld




Das schlimme ist, dass ich keine Ahnung habe woran es lag, plötzlich lag ich flach. Es gab keine Wurzeln, Steine oder ähnliches, es war gerade aus und alles trocken.
Wenn der Name Programm war und ich Rocket bzw. raketenmäßig auf die Fresse fliege, werde ich wohl auf den guten alten Fat Albert wechseln  klingt auch eher nach meiner Gewichtsklasse....
braucht einer Rocket Rons in 2,4" und jeweils unter 500 Gramm gewogen? Ach ja, es ist die 26" Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (20. Mai 2011)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> werde ich wohl auf den guten alten Fat Albert wechseln



naja ob Dir das wirklich besser gefällt wenn Du dann so richtig fett auf die Fresse fällst.
Den 2.4er Ron hab ich nie gefahren. Den 2.25 am VR fand ich aber immer ganz gut - vor allem im Gelände, auf (Grob-) Schotter weniger.

Im 26" Bereich hat man wenigstens viel Auswahl was Reifen angeht, da lässt der 29er Reifenmarkt noch etwas auf sich warten. Vor allem was die Lieferzeiten angeht 

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Mai 2011)

Tja, Interesse am Rocket Ron hätt ich zwar, aber der passt in 2.4 nicht in ne SID 

PS: Nach Lac Blanc kann ich Muddy Mary in Trailstar Mischung halbwegs empfehlen. Sogar im Siff noch gut Grip 

PPS: Oder wolltest du etwas, das auch rollt?


----------



## la bourde (21. Mai 2011)

Romaniuk


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Mai 2011)

Das mit der Tour muss ich verschieben - Mein Laufrad ist auf dem Weg von Bocholt zu mir seit Dienstag verschollen ...


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Mai 2011)

Immer noch die gleiche Frage


Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hat da noch jemand Lust auf das 2h Rennen am Samstag? War letztes Jahr ne ganz coole Strecke mit viel Trailanteil, Drop und ca. 8min Rundenzeit.


----------



## slayerrider (21. Mai 2011)

unglaublich gut:


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Mai 2011)

Morgen: Tour
Startpunkt: Bad Wildbad
Wir fahren bevorzugt steile Forstautobahnen sowie verblockte Wurzeltrails nach oben um etwas später über ausgewaschene Trails wieder nach unten zu kommen. Unterwegs halten wir ca. alle 15km um etwas zu essen un trinken mitzunehmen.
Das ganze wiederholen wir dann nach Lust und Laune bis zu 3x.


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Mai 2011)

CRC macht echt witzige Statusangaben:





1000 Tage klingt für mich auch optimistisch, würd ich auch grün einfärben 

PS: Ja, wollte wirklich Manipoo kaufen, war aber zu langsam.


----------



## NightRacer (21. Mai 2011)

bin dabei,...aber nur einmal hoch und wieder runter ;-)

MichL


----------



## carmin (22. Mai 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Morgen: Tour
> Startpunkt: Bad Wildbad
> Wir fahren bevorzugt steile Forstautobahnen sowie verblockte Wurzeltrails nach oben um etwas später über ausgewaschene Trails wieder nach unten zu kommen. Unterwegs halten wir ca. alle 15km um etwas zu essen un trinken mitzunehmen.
> Das ganze wiederholen wir dann nach Lust und Laune bis zu 3x.


*grübel*
In meinen Ohren klingt das nach Anflug von Ironie ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (22. Mai 2011)

Jop - Ich finds' auch einfach nur kindisch...


----------



## carmin (22. Mai 2011)

Kindisch...?


----------



## JohnsonB (22. Mai 2011)

servus.

ich sitz seit kurzem in böblingen, kenn mich hier aber NULL aus. such jemanden der mir mal bissel die gegend zeigt, n paar trails wären nett.

ich fahr n schweres rad, bin also bergauf ziemlich langsam. bin auch nich unbedingt mega durchtrainiert, also keine spitzengeschwindigkeiten erwarten. aber 2 std unterwegs sein is schon drin

vielleicht erbarmt sich jemand und nimmt mich mal n nachmittag/abend an die hand? 

ich bin zwar nur unter der woche in BB hab aber genau in der zeit kein internet :S vielleicht kann ich mal hier reinschauen wenns klappt und mein post hier wirkt so vertrauenserweckend, dass mir jemand per message mal ne nummer schickt? ich würd mich auf jeden fall melden 

ah, dann wären noch n paar infos zu mir vielleicht auch nich fehl am platz: ich bin 23, komm aus stuttgart, mach jetzt in BB ne ausbildung und wohn deswegen auch unter der woche immer hier. fahr seit ca 2 jahren erst fahrrad, hab mir aber jetzt grad eben mein erstes eigenes zugelegt. davor war ich nur mit daddys unterwegs  ich fahr jetzt n Votec v.sr Fahrskill-selbsteinschätzung is immer schwierig. so medium vielleicht  fahr eigentlich überall runter, nur manchmal eben langsam. ganz kleine sprünge gehn auch schon, aber alles noch auf nem niedrigen level, also nich zuviel erwarten.

wenn sich jemand meldet würd ich mich riesig freuen, und je nach dem wie mein dinestplan aussieht die woche auf jeden fall mal ne runde radeln 

liebe grüße Jonas


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Mai 2011)

na dann erst mal willkommen !!!

zum Einsteigen eignet sich im Moment die Mitwochrunde. Start um 18.00 h ab dem Paladion (nähe Freibad). Komm einfach vorbei und fahr mit. 
Tempo uns skills müssten auch passen. 

Grüsse vom ra. 




JohnsonB schrieb:


> servus.
> 
> ich sitz seit kurzem in böblingen, kenn mich hier aber NULL aus. such jemanden der mir mal bissel die gegend zeigt, n paar trails wären nett.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnsonB (22. Mai 2011)

hey, danke  wenn mir das der mittwoch abend und der Donnerstag morgen erlaubt, dann werd ich da sein


----------



## la bourde (22. Mai 2011)

Erste Trails heute morgen:










Der Boden ist echt steinig, ich werde probieren so viel wie es geht, auf dem Bike zu bleiben 

Danke an Stevenscrosser für die Go Pro.


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Mai 2011)

Oh mann, schon wieder, vielleicht sollte ich hier einfach garnix mehr schreiben 
Ich fand einfach nur den Stil witzig und hab ihn übernommen. Mit dem Inhalt deiner Tour hat das überhaupt garnichts zu tun, und nein, ich fand sie auch nicht schlecht, lächerlich, oder sonstwas, was hier vermutet wird. Wenn der Zeitpunkt gepasst hätte wär ich vielleicht sogar mitgekommen. 
Ja, ich hätte auch "will jemand mit zum wildbad marathon?" scheiben können, aber das wär total sinnlos gewesen. 

La Bourde: Viel Spaß dort. Das gelbe im Hintergrund ist dein neues Bike?


----------



## slayerrider (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass ist kein Tacho auf dem Vorbau? Das wäre ja ein böses Stylevergehen.

Ein Bild von dem roten Bike (das Bike, das vor deinem neuen Gelben steht) wäre super.


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Mai 2011)

Ja, das rote sieht echt gut aus.

Noch die Zusammenfassung der "Tour".
Zuerst, 10 Minuten vor Start war die Evil Eye looose. Genau genommen der Bügel, der nicht mehr mitfahren wollte. Also zurück zum Auto, dort abgelegt und dann wieder GAAANZ hinten angestellt. Wenn no-gloves in ist sollte ja no-glass auch irgendwie gehen.
Dann natürlich im Startloop voll im Stau gesteckt. Auffahrt war noch genauso steil wie ich sie in Erinnerung hatte, hätte ja gehofft das ich mich letztes Jahr getäuscht hab. Im ersten Trail dann gemerkt das auch mein Helm looose ist und wild rumhüpft. Problem war dann aber schnell behoben, sollte man halt so festknallen wie nur möglich bei wenig Federweg und holprigen Untergrund 
Weiter in der Runde. Dann die hässliche Abfahrt. Erstmal nichts loose, aber die hintere Bremse lässt sich bis zum Lenker ziehen und tut nichts. Avid Feature. Aber meistens wars eh besser das Rad laufen zu lassen. Nach der holprigen Abfahrt auf der nächsten Auffahrt: "Das hört sich ja seltsam an". Kurzer Gabelcheck -> Schnellspanner looose. Auch toll.
Das ganze dann noch 1x wiederholt und fertig. Mit Ausnahme der genannten Probleme wars aber durchaus ganz spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. Mai 2011)

Und wievielter bist du geworden? Das ist doch das wichtigste.

Ultra krasse BMX Action, alleine der 180 Indian Air und nätürlich der völlig verrückte walltab irgendwo in der Halle....


----------



## la bourde (22. Mai 2011)

Das 3.60 Tuck no hand im Weltraum von Harry Main

Schoene Aktion !

EDIT: neues Trend: Coupé fahren:




Schaut mal die Gabel auch !


----------



## slayerrider (23. Mai 2011)

Was für ein Crash das gewesen sein muss, mit 100km/h irgendwo dagegen...


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. Mai 2011)

@ Bike Freak und Switch-Rider:

Ich habe das mit den Fotos nicht vergessen, die Sache ist nur, die, dass die Fotos auf der Karte sind, die LaBourde jetzt mit in Urlaub hat. Das Video- und Bildmaterial gibt's also, wenn er wieder da ist


----------



## cafescup (23. Mai 2011)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hier mal was zur Info an Alle !!
> 
> Am *So. 29.05.* findet am *Brauhaus Böblingen* ein *Bike Aktiv Frühstück* statt.
> 
> ...



Nochmals zur Info an alle


----------



## I_Flowri (24. Mai 2011)

och nö da ist auch Radball in Gärtringen komm dann wohl nicht oder nur sehr kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (24. Mai 2011)

Obamas massiv fail:





Solche Geräusche produziere normalerweise nur ich....


----------



## la bourde (25. Mai 2011)

Und sie waeren auf dem Mond gewesen !


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. Mai 2011)

Rock Shox hat endlich erkannt, dass das Verladen von DH-Bikes mit Doppelbrückengabel in PKW super umständlich ist und hat deswegen endlich eine klappbare Version der Boxxer herausgebracht. 

Hier ist das Bild vom Prototypen: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showfull.php?product=381285&bigimage=boxxer_L-turn.jpg

grüsse ra.


----------



## SProdukt (27. Mai 2011)

Nice


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Mai 2011)

Morgen werden wir im Rahmen der Aktion mit dem Brauhaus eine Einsteiger-taugliche Tour fahren. Wie die genau aussieht werden wir dann dynaisch entscheiden in Abhängikeit der Teilnehmer. 

Wir haben nicht den Eindruck, dass die Aktion ausreichend vom Brauhaus beworben worden ist, somit könnte es durchaus sein, dass wir unter uns sind und dann eine Tour nach unserem Guto fahren. 

Die Tour startet um 13.00 h am Brauhaus, wir werden schon früher da sein und gemütlich Bruchen, Es gibt auch noch ein Short-Track Rennen auf dem Parkplatz

Kommt also zahlreich, das wir bestimmt lustig. 

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Mai 2011)

Mich hats gestern mit meinem Stevens auf die Schnauze gelegt 

Fahren werde ich nicht, aber wenn ich morgen anständig laufen kann, komme ich wenigstens so vorbei vllt. ein paar Fotos machen oder so.


----------



## I_Flowri (29. Mai 2011)

viel spaß


----------



## carmin (29. Mai 2011)

Eurer Lac-Blanc-Video wurde hier schon zum Bestandteil des Produktkatalogs .-)

http://www.bikezentrale.org/bikepark/europe/lac-blanc-bike-park-frankreich-t31.html#p162


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. Mai 2011)

Impressionen vom Speed King Contest heute beim Brauhaus. Teilgenommen haben Holk, der den 2ten Platz belegte und Jürgen, der auf Platz 3 landete.

Konzentration am Start:













Racing Action:





















Die Gewinner Apfelschorle:







EDIT: David erzählt uns hier grade den Koks-Witz xD


----------



## I_Flowri (29. Mai 2011)

haha schaut nach spaß aus were auch gerne gekommen aber mein arm ist gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (29. Mai 2011)

Der Ra ging ab wie der Petaccai bei der Tour de France.



carmin schrieb:


> Eurer Lac-Blanc-Video wurde hier schon zum Bestandteil des Produktkatalogs .-)
> 
> http://www.bikezentrale.org/bikepark/europe/lac-blanc-bike-park-frankreich-t31.html#p162



unglaublich, was es alles gibt...


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Mai 2011)

Wäre auch gern gekommen, musste aber auf nen Geburstag 
Hat der Ra. alleine durch seine unglaubliche Geschwindigkeit das Hinderniss zerstört?
Coole Bilder.


----------



## slayerrider (29. Mai 2011)

Nachschub für Exel...






und das Überfahrwerk, ob jetzt die Laufräder so toll sind ist dann halt fraglich:


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. Mai 2011)

Slayerrider denkst du dran mir kurz die Mail von Swichrider kurz zu schicken?

Beste Grüße,
Micha


----------



## exel (29. Mai 2011)

Oh ja, das Lapierre DH ist echt heiß und die roten Laufräder am Commencal sehen echt bescheiden aus, aber das Rad funktioniert bestimmt richtig gut.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Mai 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wäre auch gern gekommen, musste aber auf nen Geburstag
> Hat der Ra. alleine durch seine unglaubliche Geschwindigkeit das Hinderniss zerstört?
> Coole Bilder.



Hi,
habt Ihr mal auf meinen rechten Fuß geachtet? der ist nämlich auf den zwei letzten Bildern 3/4 aus dem Schuh raus...
Trit sich so halb-bar-Fuß net so toll 

Der Marcel war aber auch richtig schnell. 

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## carmin (30. Mai 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> habt Ihr mal auf meinen rechten Fuß geachtet? der ist nämlich auf den zwei letzten Bildern 3/4 aus dem Schuh raus...


oh, wie kommt sowas denn zustande...?
Jedenfalls eine Erklärung für den Gesichtsausdruck 8-O


----------



## slayerrider (30. Mai 2011)

Da war halt was loooooooooose. Das kann schon mal passieren...


----------



## la bourde (30. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eTMDkbS0fc&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - âªWorld First BMX Triple Backflip - Jed Mildon May 28, 2011â¬â[/nomedia]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYxEemzhCOA&feature=player_embedded














[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/23684494"]661 Gravity Enduro at Ae Forest - Corner Carnage on Vimeo[/ame]

Master of faceplant:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48fZRjAsSkI&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - âªGamelle vttâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (30. Mai 2011)

alles ziemlich gut. Das mit der Gabel ist so meine Horrorvorstellung....

Aber das Höschen vom den letzten Typen ist hammer.


----------



## la bourde (30. Mai 2011)

Jetzt einige Wörter über meinen Urlaub:
Ich war letzte Woche in Las Palmas, Gran Canaria.
Es gab sehr wenige Trails, und war ziemlich enttäuscht.
Glücklicherweise habe ich aber jemanden kennengelernt, Himar Sanchez, der mir einige Trails gezeigt hat.
Der Typ war sehr nett , und ich war am ersten Tag überrascht, wie schnell er manchmal war. Ich koennte manchmal einfach nicht mithalten.

Am nächsten Tag hat er mir erzählt, dass er in 2004-2005 DH-Profi war, und dass er in gleichen Team wie Fabien Barel (Maxxis) war.
Es war echt cool mit ihm zu fahren !!!
Er hat mir andere Leute vorgestellt, die auch in der spanischen Team sind.
Wir sind zusammen auf einem Pumptrack gefahren, und sie waren einfach auf diesem Sand sau schnell, obwohl ich kaum eine Kurve hinkriegen könnte.

Und jetzt weiß ich:
- dass ein Kaktus weh tut !
- dass ich gar keine Kurve fahren kann ...

Hier ein paar Links:
FAST :
http://www.youtube.com/user/himarsanchez#p/u/18/o1wUq_SH52M
http://www.youtube.com/user/himarsanchez#p/u
http://www.youtube.com/user/himarsanchez#p/u/20/ux3_zJ-mQVs
@Slayerrider: er stürzt auch:
http://www.youtube.com/user/himarsanchez#p/u/17/J2T3eRVxW-w

Sein Blog
Sein Shop in Las Palmas

Vielen Dank an Stevenscrosser für die Go Pro ! (ich habe sie sehr wenig benutzt).


@Ra: email geschickt.


----------



## stevenscrosser (31. Mai 2011)

Wie war jetzt eigentlich eure Tour am Sonntag @ Ra und Cafescup?


----------



## Matthias247 (31. Mai 2011)

Schon gesehen? German Action Heros:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/22698426"]ACTION HEROES - FULL MOVIE on Vimeo[/ame]

Bei 22:50 siehts wie beim RKV aus


----------



## la bourde (1. Juni 2011)

Die R'line, Alternativ auf La Fat:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kp3ay4NbPU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - âªR'LINE (variante noire de la FAT)â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (1. Juni 2011)

Der letzte ist vollgas auf die Kante gekracht?
Sieht aber ziemlich krass aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Juni 2011)

Moin, 

da müßt Ihr unbedingt mitsteigern, da wir ne Rock Shox Feder für eine Boxxer versteigert und die sind "nur" bei 101,00 Euro. Wenn das nicht mal ein Schnäppchen ist

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Boxxer-Race-Team-2011-Feder-no-Fox-WC-rot-/180671416247?_trksid=e11010.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D1%26pmod%3D220789988827%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D344544937043517123

Wie bekloppt ist das?
ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2011)

Was machen wir an diesem verlängerten Wochenende?


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2011)

oh, Morgen vlt. Startrampe bauen. Da sind wie immer alle herzlich eingeladen.
Bitte rechtzeitig anmelden, die Plätze sind begrenzt!


----------



## I_Flowri (2. Juni 2011)

haha ja sorry ich kann nicht kommen mit meinem arm  

aber viel spaß


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2011)

Team Morewood in Albstadt mit derber Action:










Die Stelle kenne ich noch nicht:





Ich fand es damals gut, den Northshore komplett zu springen. Aber man kann natürlich auch alles springen.....


----------



## JohnsonB (2. Juni 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> Eurer Lac-Blanc-Video wurde hier schon zum Bestandteil des Produktkatalogs .-)
> 
> http://www.bikezentrale.org/bikepark/europe/lac-blanc-bike-park-frankreich-t31.html#p162



was is das denn für ein uuunglaublich geiles lied?


----------



## plusminus (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
aufgrund von Umstieg auf 29er habe ich einige Reifen zu veräußern. Bevor ich die bei ebay oder in den Bikemarkt stelle hier vorab für Euch. Preislich werden wir uns bei Interesse bestimmt einig.
2 Maxxis Crossmark eXCeption nagelneu
1 Nobby Nic 400km am VR gefahren
1 Mountain King Supersonic 2.2 nagelneu
1 Smart Sam 2,1 nagelneu

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2011)

Das mit der Brücke sollten oben am Castle Trail sein. 
PS: Ich fands schon gut den Northshore komplett zu fahren


----------



## carmin (2. Juni 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> aufgrund von Umstieg auf 29er habe ich einige Reifen zu veräußern


Es hat sowas Sektenhaftes, wenn man nach Übertritt alle Brücken hinter sich einreißt .-)


----------



## la bourde (2. Juni 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Team Morewood in Albstadt mit derber Action:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer war Dabei ? Cousinier auf jeden Fall. Pascal auch ?
Der Sprung ist echt krank, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es möglich ist.



Heute waren wir in Nussdorf (nachdem wir in Weil-in-Dorf -zu- und Markgroeningen -Neubau- waren). Wie kann man diese Strecke fahren .... 
War aber cool.

Danach bin ich noch ein bisschen Street gefahren.
Als ich gegenüber die Tankstelle des City Centers war, habe ich eine schöne Blondine auf einem schönen XC Fahrrad gesehen.
Ich war gerade am probieren ein Manual to Manual to Manual runter auf die Box aus Holz. Und brakeless, bitte.
Als sie neben mir fuhr, wollte ich schauen was sie für ein Fahrrad hatte, ob es ein McKenzie war oder nicht. Es war eigentlich ein schönes Scott.
Wollte ihr fragen, ob sie den RKV und den MTB Treff kennt. 
Na ja plötzlich war mein Manual irgendwie komplett nose dive, gerade vor der Kante. So ein Tuck no hand hat sie bestimmt noch nie gesehen 
Sch**ss es hat so gekracht, und sie war weg, bestimmt mit so einem Lächeln !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (2. Juni 2011)

Letzter Sprung auf la R'Line in Lac Blanc:











*Bike-freak* kein Bunny hop bitte !


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2011)

Netty Story 
Aber wie kann ein Manual nosedive sein? Ich dachte ich bin der einzige der hier nose manual to faceplant fährt 

So, jetzt brauchen wir ein Video  Oder besser doch nicht?


----------



## la bourde (2. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt1uxtOJDNE&feature=player_embedded#at=18
Drew Bezanson


EDIT sagt:
Street fixie

Die Parodie ist genial !!!


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wer war Dabei ? Cousinier auf jeden Fall. Pascal auch ?
> Der Sprung ist echt krank, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es möglich ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer. Unglaublich gut.

zu Matthias. Damit meint er wohl, dass der Manual nicht mehr geklappt hat, d.h. er musst das Vorderrad absetzten, da aber dort kein Boden mehr war sondern die Kante, musst das ganze mit einem Tuck abgeschlossen werden....

La Fat ist zu krass, die sind krank....


Drew Besanzon ist unglaublich, aber auch Reynolds 180 Transfair ist super.


----------



## la bourde (2. Juni 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hammer. Unglaublich gut.
> 
> zu Matthias. Damit meint er wohl, dass der Manual nicht mehr geklappt hat, d.h. er musst das Vorderrad absetzten, da aber dort kein Boden mehr war sondern die Kante, musst das ganze mit einem Tuck abgeschlossen werden....



Ne ne, ich sollte vor dem Box absetzen


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2011)

Ich meinte das Racing Video


----------



## SProdukt (3. Juni 2011)

echt krass die Bilder
gestern war ich auch mal wider in Albstadt schreddern


----------



## la bourde (3. Juni 2011)

Ra und Slayerrider wollen nie mit dem Sharan und dem T4 die doubles probieren.
Verstehe nicht warum  :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SjX7A_FR6g"]YouTube        - âªTeam Hot Wheels -  The Yellow Driver's World Record Jumpâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (3. Juni 2011)

SProdukt schrieb:


> echt krass die Bilder
> gestern war ich auch mal wider in Albstadt schreddern



Komm doch heute Mittag zum Rkv zum bauen. 16Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (3. Juni 2011)

Ich sag für heute dann doch ab. Wäre wohl heute keine große Hilfe..


----------



## I_Flowri (3. Juni 2011)

Ich will auch kommen Verletzungen sind der größte scheiß.


----------



## SProdukt (3. Juni 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Komm doch heute Mittag zum Rkv zum bauen. 16Uhr



ich wäre gerne gekommen aber hatte leider keine zeit tut mir leid


----------



## plusminus (3. Juni 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> Es hat sowas Sektenhaftes, wenn man nach Übertritt alle Brücken hinter sich einreißt .-)



Nunja, ich löse ja im wesentlichen nur mein Vorratslager auf. Etwas Restbestand bleibt und vermutlich wird auch ein 26er aus Nostalgie am Leben gehalten. Zumal der betroffene Rahmen zwar schon viel erlebt hat, aber sicher bereit für weitere Taten ist.

Nobby und Sam sind aller Voraussicht nach weg. Bleiben 2x Crossmark und 1x MK. Schweinepreise!!!

Grüße
Axel


----------



## la bourde (4. Juni 2011)

War ganz gut heute. Vielen Dank an alle, die geholfen haben.

Am Montag wollen wir wieder einen Stammtisch beim RKV (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) organisieren.
Wer wäre dabei ?

Akrigg:  Der Sturz ist  ... horrible
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24606775"]Not If, But When on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## stevenscrosser (4. Juni 2011)

Beste Grüße aus dem Ossiland von mir!

Hier drüben denkt man übrigens praktisch, da gibt's die Wumme gleich zum Radl' dazu! Damit wäre es auf dem HW5 garantiert Stressfrei xxxxD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (4. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22419485"]Clean 001 on Vimeo[/ame]
Ali C. fährt so smooth ...


----------



## la bourde (5. Juni 2011)

Andreu hat wieder ein Contest verpasst, wo er Spass haben koennte:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24647282"]FISE Montpellier 2011 - Qualifs pro on Vimeo[/ame]

Best tricks

Noch ein bisschen MTB und BMX

EDIT:


Dieses Inteview ist genial: Music Chit-chat
Troy Brosnan 
Barel


----------



## aka (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ein Veranstaltungshinweis für die, die mal über den Tellerrand blicken wollen - am kommenden Sonntag trifft sich in Öschelbronn die Bahnelite:





Eine Übersicht der Rennen und den Zeitplan gibts hier.

Gruß,
 Andreas.


----------



## neomay (6. Juni 2011)

Ich würde gerne mal bei den Ausfahrten im Raum BB mitfahren. 
Wann/Wo trefft Ihr euch so?

Über mich: Bin 30, wohne seit 8 Monate in Sifi.
Daher kenne ich mich hier im Raum BB noch nicht aus.
Meine Kondition ist nicht sonderlich gut, aber halte schon Touren so um die 2-3h aus.
Würde mich freun wenn mir jemand die Gegend bzw. ein paar trails zeigt?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## slayerrider (7. Juni 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal bei den Ausfahrten im Raum BB mitfahren.
> Wann/Wo trefft Ihr euch so?
> 
> Über mich: Bin 30, wohne seit 8 Monate in Sifi.
> ...



Hi Heiko,

dann bist du bei der RKV-Tour am Mittwochabend genau richtig. Man trifft sich vor dem Paladion (in der Nähe des Freibads BB, einfach googlen) und es geht um 18:30Uhr los.


----------



## la bourde (7. Juni 2011)

Fast perfekt.
@exel: so muss dein sein, nur mit xtr Kurbeln und SLR ti.


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juni 2011)

Nein, es geht um 18:00 los!
Schaffs morgen aber nicht. Aber vermutlich ists Wetter eh *******.

PS: Hat jemand Interesse an einem Garmin Oregon 300?


----------



## exel (7. Juni 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Fast perfekt
> @exel: so muss dein sein, nur mit xtr Kurbeln und SLR ti.


Wow wie geil ist das denn! Abgesehen von den XT-Kurbel aber die sehen an keinem Bike gut aus. Eigentlich war im Budget für dieses Jahr kein DH-Bike eingeplant  Mein kleines Lapierre fährt noch, obwohl es seit Lac Blanc ziemlich mitgenommen aussieht...


----------



## slayerrider (7. Juni 2011)

waahh, das Lappierre ist unglaublich gut.
Slr, e13, xtr und keine weise Bremse, dann ist es das Überüberbike!


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juni 2011)

Musst wohl wieder putzen 
Meins sah nach Lac Blanc auch etwas fertig aus, aber geht jetzt wieder. Der Verschleiss von 1 Hope Lagersatz für 3 Tage war aber auch nicht so toll.

PS: Bash, Brücke/Klemmung, Bremse und Felgendecals sind auch nicht so hübsch. Oder aber: Es gibt billigere Sachen die auch gut aussehen und funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (7. Juni 2011)

Noch ein bisschen BMX:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23089506"]Time trial Joris Daudet on Vimeo[/ame]
Ich frage mich ob der Typ nicht sich langweilt, wenn er ein Rennen fährt:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23259915"]Joris DAUDET #3  (avril 2011) on Vimeo[/ame]
Er hat schon 5 von den 5 Europa Cups gewonnen.
Und noch auf eine nette Strecke (59km/h !!!):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24531190"]Joris Daudet : Time Trial Sx Papendal on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juni 2011)

Nettes Werbevideo
Verdammt, jetzt will ich ein Yeti


----------



## la bourde (7. Juni 2011)

Schönes Video, mit Durchschlage in Steilkurven und in Löcher !
Würde dich lieber ein Decathlon 9 empfehlen:





Gleiche System, aber für den Preis einen Yeti bekommst du 4 oder so.


Und noch ein bisschen DH, mit einem Ion St:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/193581/

EDIT:
und noch ein Nicolaï:


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (8. Juni 2011)

> Verdammt, jetzt will ich ein Yeti /QUOTE]
> 
> Die sind aber selten.......
> 
> ...


----------



## neomay (8. Juni 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hi Heiko,
> 
> dann bist du bei der RKV-Tour am Mittwochabend genau richtig. Man trifft sich vor dem Paladion (in der Nähe des Freibads BB, einfach googlen) und es geht um 18:30Uhr los.



für Heute hats leider noch nicht gereicht.
Bin aber am nächsten Mittwoch sicher dabei.
Auch wieder 18:30 am Paladion?


----------



## slayerrider (9. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube meine Info war nicht ganz richtig. 18:00Uhr gehts los. Aber schau nächste Woche am besten nochmal rein, es sind ja Ferien.


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Juni 2011)

@ Switchrider oder Bikefreak: Einer von euch muss mir wohl oder übel mal seine Nummer per PN schicken, Switchrider antwortet nicht auf meine E-Mail


----------



## slayerrider (10. Juni 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> @ Switchrider oder Bikefreak: Einer von euch muss mir wohl oder übel mal seine Nummer per PN schicken, Switchrider antwortet nicht auf meine E-Mail



Bikefreak ist für das video zuständig, falls es darum geht. Der ist aber erst wieder nach den Ferien da. Wie groß ist denn die Datenmenge, dann kannst du sie vlt. auch mir geben.


----------



## la bourde (10. Juni 2011)

@Olaf: Schoenen Urlaub 



[ame="http://vimeo.com/24871187"]Pat Casey World First Decade Back Flip at FISE on Vimeo[/ame]



EDIT:
Das Video ist genial !!!
Bike lane !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (10. Juni 2011)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> > Verdammt, jetzt will ich ein Yeti /QUOTE]
> >
> > Die sind aber selten.......
> >
> ...


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. Juni 2011)

http://www.zapiks.com/nbriders-printemps-2010-1.html

wies jemand wo das genau ist?


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juni 2011)

Hmm, in Frankreich? 
Glaube nicht das es in nem Bikepark ist.

La Bourde, brauchst du jetzt ein TR450?


----------



## slayerrider (13. Juni 2011)

oh, ich hatte mich beim WC schon gewundert. Das ist wirklich zu hart...
Gibt es dazu infos?

Aber La Bourde braucht das nicht, wie man am We gesehen hat es mit dem TR gleich nicht geklappt.


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. Juni 2011)

@ Switchrider und Bikefreak: Slayerrider hat jetzt mal die Fotos von LacBlanc, eure Videos und Fotos von der GoPro hat aber noch Francois. Noch etwas Geduld 

EDIT: @ Slayerrider: Wie hieß der Fotograf, von dem du mir gestern erzählt hast?


----------



## la bourde (14. Juni 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> oh, ich hatte mich beim WC schon gewundert. Das ist wirklich zu hart...
> Gibt es dazu infos?
> 
> Aber La Bourde braucht das nicht, wie man am We gesehen hat es mit dem TR gleich nicht geklappt.



Ja, Sunn ist halb gestorben (bald ?), weil die Kapitalanleger nur sehr kurzfristig Geld machen wollten. Die Hälfte der Team arbeitet nicht mehr beim Sunn (R&D und Project-managers sind weg !).
Es gibt keinen Ersatzrahmen für das Radical + in L-Groesse (es war vor Monaten vorhersehbar, dass es zu wenig Rahmen gab, aber niemand wollte weiter investieren). Daher fährt Sam Dale ein Transition.
Schade, dass so eine gute Firma, mit so guten Produkte wie das Radical oder das Atomz Quark II, kaputt geht, nur weil das einzige Ziel des Kapitalanlegern war, ein kurzfristigen Profit zu tun.
In 2011 sollen die neue Radical + und Charger auf dem Markt kommen, 2012 das neue XC... bestimmt sehr gute Bikes.
Die Firma (MCC/Sunn/Atomz) lauft immer noch, und wurde von Look vor kurz gekauft.



EDIT: Wer will was bei Berg-ab ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (14. Juni 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> @
> EDIT: @ Slayerrider: Wie hieß der Fotograf, von dem du mir gestern erzählt hast?


Ich hatte was von Sven Martin erzählt.
http://www.svenmartinphotography.com/
Ich weiß nur, dass er immer eine ganz tolle Kamera hat, weil die ein weises Objektiv hat...







la bourde schrieb:


> Ja, Sunn ist halb gestorben (bald ?), weil die Kapitalanleger nur sehr kurzfristig Geld machen wollten. Die Hälfte der Team arbeitet nicht mehr beim Sunn (R&D und Project-managers sind weg !).
> Es gibt keinen Ersatzrahmen für das Radical + in L-Groesse (es war vor Monaten vorhersehbar, dass es zu wenig Rahmen gab, aber niemand wollte weiter investieren). Daher fährt Sam Dale ein Transition.
> Schade, dass so eine gute Firma, mit so guten Produkte wie das Radical oder das Atomz Quark II, kaputt geht, nur weil das einzige Ziel des Kapitalanlegern war, ein kurzfristigen Profit zu tun.
> In 2011 sollen die neue Radical + und Charger auf dem Markt kommen, 2012 das neue XC... bestimmt sehr gute Bikes.
> ...


ok, bei CRC gibt es den Finest Rahmen in s für 1100 mit Dämpfer...


----------



## la bourde (14. Juni 2011)

Sven Martin war auch frueher Profi in DH.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/svenmartininterview.html


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. Juni 2011)

Sehr gut, danke 

@Cafescup: Kennst du den Mann noch?


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. Juni 2011)

Die sind auch ganz gut:


----------



## slayerrider (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Wetter hält, fahren wir heute Abend ne kleine chillige Runde. Start: 18Uhr Paladion. Jeder ist ganz herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## neomay (15. Juni 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält, fahren wir heute Abend ne kleine chillige Runde. Start: 18Uhr Paladion. Jeder ist ganz herzlich eingeladen.



Danke fürs Bescheid sagen, bin aber durch ein Fahrunfall an eine Gipsschiene gebunden und hab daher 2 Wochen Fahrverbot


----------



## la bourde (15. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung.


Faehrst du ein Audi ?


----------



## neomay (15. Juni 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> 
> 
> Faehrst du ein Audi ?


Danke, nee Fahr kein Audi.
Es war nur ich und mein Bike am Unfall beteiligt..


----------



## slayerrider (15. Juni 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> 
> 
> Faehrst du ein Audi ?




Du hast einen Audifahrer überfahren? Wie kommst du denn bitte auf einen Audi?


----------



## la bourde (16. Juni 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Du hast einen Audifahrer Ã¼berfahren? Wie kommst du denn bitte auf einen Audi?



Seit diesem Wochenende weiss ich wie man Audi fÃ¤hrt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UULKExSNK-I"]YouTube        - âªMike Rockenfeller Horrific Crash 2011 Le Mans 24 Hours Fullspeed replaysâ¬â[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jnibRyrK-o"]YouTube        - âªAllan McNish Crash Le Mans 24 Hours 2011â¬â[/nomedia]


Inside line !

PS: ist das 24 Stunden-Rennen von Le Mans so unbekannt hier in D. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (16. Juni 2011)

Nein, aber warst du dort? 

Aber ehrlich gesagt, habe ich jetzt nicht angenommen, dass neomay Le Mans fährt.
Ich weiß nur, dass die Pros rumgeheult haben, das die Amateuere zu gefährlich sind. Aber in Wirklichkeit haben sie vlt. nur Angst, dass sie von denne Überholt werden....

Aber McNish ist krass: Drift do barrelrollto Tailtap (über dem Cubing!) to 180


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Juni 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> EDIT: Wer will was bei Berg-ab ?


Hast du schon bestellt?

Und will jemand was von Hibike?


----------



## slayerrider (16. Juni 2011)

Dieser Post hat nicht soviel Sinn, da: Erst denken, dann posten....


----------



## la bourde (18. Juni 2011)

Ich habe wieder einige Teile zu verkaufen.
Falls jemand was braucht...


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Juni 2011)

Willst vielleicht die Evolve Sattelstütze gegen eine in 30.9 tauschen?


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Juni 2011)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand vorhin aus Richtung Rohr so laute "Bäääm" Geräusche gehört? Glaub da sind mindestens 2 XC Gabeln und ein Dämpfer durchgeschlagen 

Hibike Bestellung ist erledigt. Außer es braucht noch irgendjemand ein Teil auf das er länger warten kann, hab nämlich noch etwas wegen längerer Lieferzeit weggelassen.

Ansonsten würd ich noch eine H&S oder Actionsports Bestellung dranhängen. Braucht da jemand was?


----------



## stevenscrosser (20. Juni 2011)

Sofern jemand heute Abend vorhätte, Stammtisch zu machen würde ich mich anschließen, ansonsten schaue ich nur bei LaBourde vorbei.

EDIT: Vorrausgesetzt LaBourde hat E-Mail bekommen, gelesen und für sinnig erachtet


----------



## la bourde (21. Juni 2011)

Was macht ihr am Donnerstag ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Juni 2011)

Ich hÃ¤tte DO ab 15.00 - 16.00Uhr Zeit 

Hab mir das grade vorgestellt, wenn einer ohne Freilauf an der Kurbel mit 2000W an mir vorbei heizt :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98UfmZs3gDA"]YouTube        - âªConway E-Rider - brachiales E-Bike fÃÂ¼r den Offroad-Einsatzâ¬â[/nomedia]

EDIT: In Aktion:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDqSHJYVXnc"]YouTube        - âªCONWAY E-Rider High Speed Test "Bergrennen"â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (21. Juni 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Was macht ihr am Donnerstag ?



Ich gehe mit La Bourde shredderen....



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich hÃ¤tte DO ab 15.00 - 16.00Uhr Zeit
> 
> Hab mir das grade vorgestellt, wenn einer ohne Freilauf an der Kurbel mit 2000W an mir vorbei heizt :
> 
> ...





WÃ¼rde ich gerne mal moshen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (22. Juni 2011)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass die Mittwochs Tour heute ausfällt 

Zumindest bei mir wechselt sich das Wetter nämlich grade stündlich:

Before:





After:


----------



## carmin (22. Juni 2011)

Jemand Lust, nach Tübingen zu radeln zum Stocherkahnrennen?  Einfach irgendwo durch den Wald.  Trails werden wohl recht matschig sein...


----------



## slayerrider (22. Juni 2011)

Ich habe was gelernt:
1. der curved wallride ist doch fahrbar, was ich nicht geglaubt habe
2. die alternativ Line in der Kurven-Combo ist super schnell und ziemlich gut
3. Am table kann man sich wirklich noch höher rausschießen, als Switchrider...
4. Ein Teil davon ist wohl in St. Die, aber sicher secret, sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## la bourde (22. Juni 2011)

Morgen 15:00 bei Ra.Wir (ra, Slayer, stevencrosser ? und ich) fahren Enduro.

Falls ihr mitkommen moechtet, aber der Termin nicht geht, einfach sagen.


EDIT: Das video oben rulez ! Die WC Fahrer sind enfach zu schnell !


----------



## exel (22. Juni 2011)

Krasses Video von Lac Blanc. Erinnert mich daran dass wir ja auch n Video und Fotos gemacht haben. Wie ist denn da der Status? ;-) Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (23. Juni 2011)

http://video.mpora.fr/watch/OvFTlZAOm/hd/

Das nenne ich fahren:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24990483"]Out of Time on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25358537"]Rain free sessions on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juni 2011)

Jetzt wollt ihr bestimmt gleich ein Orange 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24262366"]Joe Barnes Patriot Testing on Vimeo[/ame]

Komme heute nicht mit, fühl mich immer noch nicht so ganz fit


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juni 2011)

Und da wir bei Neuheiten sind,
Commencal Witch Project 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25393209"]COMMENCAL All Mountain on Vimeo[/ame]

dauert wohl noch ne Woche bis es genaueres gibt


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Juni 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Jetzt wollt ihr bestimmt gleich ein Orange ]
> 
> wer will schon eine englische eingelenkige Cola-Büx?


----------



## cafescup (24. Juni 2011)

Hi @ All,


wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat, der *RKV Böblingen* hat eine​
*neue Homepage​*
Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (24. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr die neue Iron Horse gesehen ?
Sau geile race machinen oder ?


EDIT: Probikeshop macht wieder Rabatt. Wer will was ? -> PN bitte.


----------



## exel (25. Juni 2011)

Wer geht denn heute Fahrrad fahren? Ich dachte z.B. an 4x. Oder was habt iht geplant?


----------



## la bourde (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Exel !


Ich bin dabei.
Ra ist nicht da.
Slayer kann fahren, aber ich glaube dass 4x noch zu heftig ist. Oder ?

Stevenscrosser meinte auch, dass er vlt fahren würde.
@Matthias247 : bist du da ? 

Gruss


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich bin da 
4x aber immer noch ohne mich, will mir nicht schon wieder was kaputt machen.


----------



## slayerrider (25. Juni 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo Exel !
> 
> 
> Ich bin dabei.
> ...



ja, lieber noch nicht 4x. 
15:00/30 wäre gut.
19Uhr müssen wir beim RKV sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (25. Juni 2011)

Schreibt mir doch mal, wenn ihr wisst wann und wo ihr startet, würde doch n Stück mitkommen. Mal schauen wie lange.
Gehe jetzt mal neuen Reifen montieren um nicht zu loose zu sein


----------



## la bourde (25. Juni 2011)

So es waere um 15:00 beim Slayer.
Ich kann leider Stevenscrosser nicht erreichen.

Noch ein Video von montmartre
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25351221"]Downtown Montmartre 2011/Rider's Spirit/Oz en Oisans Quentin Derbier on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (25. Juni 2011)

gut, der Slayer kommt auch.


----------



## exel (25. Juni 2011)

Ich schaffs nicht bis um 1500. Werd ein paar Minuten später kommen


----------



## slayerrider (25. Juni 2011)

exel schrieb:


> Ich schaffs nicht bis um 1500. Werd ein paar Minuten später kommen



toll, stell dir vor das würde jeder so machen....


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Juni 2011)

@exel: Sorry für die Rennrad Einlage am Ende. Wir hatten dann 20 Minuten am Ende der Römerstraße gewartet, aber wo warst du? Anders abgebogen?

Ansonsten schöne Tour auf den Best of BB Trails. Glaub aber wir könnten das nächste mal zur Abwechselung mal wieder woanders hinfahren 
Wie siehts morgen aus? Ist ja nochmal gutes Wetter. Wenn jemand da besondere Ambitionen hat (Schwarzwald, Alb, ...) könnte man da ja vielleicht auch was machen?


----------



## la bourde (25. Juni 2011)

In Frankreich gab es einen velovert Mitglieder, der seinen eigenen Rahmen entwickelte.
Er wollte nur wenig StÃ¼cke produzieren, aber die Firma in der er gearbeitet hat ist pleite gegangen. Daher hat er seine eigene Firma gebaut: Home.

So sieht das Fahrrad aus:













100% made in Frankreich. Von Alu bis Eloxal ...
2250â¬ mit Fox DÃ¤mpfer !
Geometrie, Ausfallende (breite und LÃ¤nge), Federweg, Farbe, kÃ¶nnen zum WÃ¼nsche des Kunde angepasst werden (so lang dass es Sinn macht)


Was lustig ist, er hat immer auf vv gepost, was er gemacht hat usw.
Einige Leute haben ihm geholfen, z.B. fÃ¼r die Federung... 

Jetzt hat Frankreich sein Nicolai.
Noch mehr Fotos


----------



## *Bike-freak* (26. Juni 2011)

Farben sind leider nich so gut


----------



## slayerrider (26. Juni 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @exel: Sorry für die Rennrad Einlage am Ende. Wir hatten dann 20 Minuten am Ende der Römerstraße gewartet, aber wo warst du? Anders abgebogen?
> 
> Ansonsten schöne Tour auf den Best of BB Trails. Glaub aber wir könnten das nächste mal zur Abwechselung mal wieder woanders hinfahren
> Wie siehts morgen aus? Ist ja nochmal gutes Wetter. Wenn jemand da besondere Ambitionen hat (Schwarzwald, Alb, ...) könnte man da ja vielleicht auch was machen?



klappt wahrscheinlich nicht, ich kann erst ab 14:30 oder so...



exel schrieb:


> Krasses Video von Lac Blanc. Erinnert mich daran dass wir ja auch n Video und Fotos gemacht haben. Wie ist denn da der Status? ;-) Gruß



So wie versprochen, habe ich jetzt mal eine Auswahl, der halbwegs guten, hochgeladen. Das sind die Bilder von Stevenscrosser (DANKE). Ob LaBourde noch was hat weiß ich nicht.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 












Loooooooooooooose!


























gefällt mir irgendwie ganz gut.














































French "no-pads"-Man





da freuen sich wohl schon ein paar...




NoProtection vs. Protection




Schlafanzug???









ah, ein Video gibt es auch schon.

Oh, das Video ist auch noch gut! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (26. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Photos und das Video.
Sie sind sehr gut geworden.


----------



## slayerrider (26. Juni 2011)

Wir gehen eine Runde fahren, heute ausnahmsweise Richtung Mußberg. In 15min bei mir, wenn jemand später kommt, dann einfach bei mir anrufen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Juni 2011)

EDIT: Sorry , alles perfekt! Besten Dank @ Slayerrider fürs Hochladen 

Noch drei Schöne:




Ra




Exel




Wir beim Vespern (leider war Slayerrider mit Ra und LaBourde im Krankenhaus)

@Slayerrider: Hast du die Bilder selbst nachgeschärft oder das Programm beim Verkleinern automatisch?

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß euch heute 

Ist morgen mal wieder Stammtisch ??? Bombenwetter spricht für RKV...

EDIT: 

Und noch etwas Schwarz-Weiß:


----------



## la bourde (26. Juni 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Die Halbwegs guten - Na danke  Muss noch etwas üben, das stimmt
> 
> Noch drei Schöne:
> 
> ...



Motopiktan "ich habe keine Ahnung von" Tuning.
In dieser Kurve, so viel Federweg zu benutzen ... Kommt noch ein Loch und es gibt bestimmt Durchschlag.
Echt krank.


@Stevencrosser: Cooles Bilder vielen Dank noch !


----------



## Matthias247 (27. Juni 2011)

Danke für alle Bilder!

Ob ich heute Abend komme weiß ich noch nicht, darf noch was arbeiten und bin etwas kaputt.
Wollen wir morgen Abend fahren? Vermute ja die Mittwochsrunde entfällt mal wieder aufgrund von schlechtem Wetter.

@la bourde: Die 66 war doch garnich bei Motopitkan


----------



## la bourde (27. Juni 2011)

Ne, schau mal sein Hinterrad an.
Die Marzo ist noch ok.
Aber sein Fahrrad ist hinten deutlich zu tief. Schaue mal wie die Wippe sich gedreht hat...
Bestimmt mehr als 45°.
Der Tretlager ist dann sehr tief, und dann verstehst du warum ra sagt, dass er manchmal den Boden berührt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann heute doch nicht zum Stammtisch - morgen steht was bei mir auf Arbeit an, wofür ich noch etwas erledigen muss.


----------



## la bourde (27. Juni 2011)

OK, dann lassen wir den Stammtisch heute ausfallen.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juni 2011)

Also, wie siehts heute Abend aus? Wer hat Zeit und Lust? Start 18:00 oder so, von mir aus 18:30 aber dann darf man langsam schon wieder überlegen Licht einzupacken 
Wäre zur Abwechslung mal für ne andere Richtung, also z.B. mal wieder Rohr -> KaBaSee -> Kreisverkehr -> Mahdentalstr. -> evtl. Solitude mit kurzer Abfahrt Richtung Weilimdorf -> Glemseck -> zurück. Sollten so 45 - 50km mit hohem Trailanteil sein.
Oder Schönbuch, aber da darf jemand anderes die Strecke bestimmen.


----------



## la bourde (28. Juni 2011)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juni 2011)

Ok, schade. Hast du eigentlich mal geschaut was am Dämpfer kaputt ist? Der Dämpfer selbst oder eins der Lager?


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juni 2011)

Update: Start 19:00 an der Kreuzung Römerstraße/Müllverbrennung


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juni 2011)

hätte Bock, aber ich habe gerade negative Zeit...


----------



## exel (28. Juni 2011)

Na endlich postet jemand die Fotos und Videos von Lac Blanc ;-)
 Finde die Fotos sehr gelungen, obwohl man sieht wie schlecht meine Technik ist... 
Video gefällt mir super und ist echt gut geworden, vor allem das Ende. 
Von mir aus könnten wir sowas öfter machen. Wenn das Ergebnis immer so gut aussieht lohnt es sich ja.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juni 2011)

Bin die Runde mit luca_2002 gefahren, war super! Aber jetzt trotz < 45km total platt. 29er scheinen einfach deutlich besser zu laufen


----------



## la bourde (29. Juni 2011)

Jemand hat mir gerade 4â¬ inkl. Versand fÃ¼r einen Sattelsturz angeboten. 
Die Frage ist wie lange hat er Ã¼berlegt, wenn Ã¼berhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn du es online frankierst, dann machst du noch 0,1â¬ Gewinn, vlt. dachte er das reicht dir...


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Juni 2011)

Naja, man kanns ja mal versuchen 

Endurotour am Wochenende?


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juni 2011)

Schade, ich hätte Bock, es kostet zwar Geld. Aber am We ist Stadtfest in BB und da muss der RKV ran. Aber vlt. findest du ja jemanden.

In 3 Wochen habe ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit, da geht dann hoffentlich auch noch was.


----------



## la bourde (30. Juni 2011)

Ja wäre schon cool so was !!!

Ich habe neue teile zu verkaufen, falls ihr interessiert seid ...


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Juni 2011)

Hmm, wird sich wohl sonst keiner finden.

La Bourde: Du bist jetzt wieder veraltet


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. Juni 2011)

Also Stadtfest ist am Sonntag? Was macht der RKV? War von 13.00-19.00Uhr richtig?


----------



## slayerrider (30. Juni 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Also Stadtfest ist am Sonntag? Was macht der RKV? War von 13.00-19.00Uhr richtig?



Wir sind Samstag von 13-19Uhr da. Sonntag ist noch unklar. Wir sind vor dem Frechdax.


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. Juni 2011)

Upps - ich meinte ja Samstag  Alles klar, dann stoße ich bei bestem Wetter dann irgendwann dazu


----------



## la bourde (30. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es aus für morgen Abend ?
Um wieviel Uhr wollen anfangen, die Rampe zu vorbereiten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (30. Juni 2011)

Wir bringen die Rampe nur hin. Es gibt morgen Abend noch keine Paletten. Daher muss niemand von euch kommen. Samstag ab 12Uhr aufbauen.

@Stevens: Eigentlich war Sonntag richtig, das hatte ich dir gesagt. Aber, jemand im Verein oder der Stadt hat einfach alles verplant und immer von Sonntag geredet obwohl er Samstag meinte....


----------



## la bourde (1. Juli 2011)

*Bestes Video des Jahres :*

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Fastfokus-Episode-2-School-Brigade-2011.html

UNGLAUBLICH GUT !!!

Gracias nose wheelie to manual to whip !!!!
Und was fuer ein Style wieder...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Juli 2011)

Moin, 

hört sich doch interessant an. Ich bin leider mal wieder nicht da. 

Grüsse ra. 



> Hallo Mountainbiker,
> 
> hiermit laden wir Euch herzlich zum Mountainbike Hobby-Marathon
> am Samstag 16. Juli nach Gechingen ein !
> ...


----------



## slayerrider (1. Juli 2011)

La Bourde machen wir ein Team?


----------



## la bourde (1. Juli 2011)

Warum nicht eigentlich.
Die Frage ist: Sollen wir mit den Kindern fahren ?


----------



## slayerrider (1. Juli 2011)

Jetzt kapiere ich das erst. Es gibt zwei Rennen, einmal da Staffelrennen mit Teams und einmal den Marathon.

Wir können die Kids ja mal fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (1. Juli 2011)

Noch 10 % zusÃ¤tzlicher Rabatt bei Probikeshop. Will jemand noch was ?

EDIT: Ra bestellt vielleicht was. Die Dainese Protektoren sind echt gÃ¼nstig.
@Slayerrider: es gibt Maxxis Flaps fÃ¼r 721, ziemlich gÃ¼nstig.  2 StÃ¼cke fÃ¼r dich ?
10â¬ Versandkosten nach D.


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Juli 2011)

Ich probiere Morgen gegen Mittag noch mal zu kommen - wann sind morgen die Vorstellungen?





Leider noch mit Wasserzeichen


----------



## *Bike-freak* (2. Juli 2011)

Schöne Bilder, Schöne Table tops, und David kann wider fahren. sieht ja alles gut aus.
Wann sind den morgen die shows?


----------



## la bourde (2. Juli 2011)

Wir treffen uns um 13:00 vor Frech Dax.
Das Show (die Shows?) fangt um 13:30.
Schade dass du nicht da warst.

Bis morgen !

PS: wieder gute Bilder ! Danke


----------



## *Bike-freak* (2. Juli 2011)

Ok Jannik hat es mir gerade gesagt.
Würd es morgen nur eine Show geben?
Ja des schickt mich übel das ich heute nicht da war.

Ps. kam das Geld an?


----------



## la bourde (3. Juli 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ps. kam das Geld an?


Für den Reifen ? Ne noch nicht. Ist aber ok.


----------



## la bourde (3. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle !!!

*Es war super, prima gelaufen !*
Der Slayerrider ist der beste Moderator ever . Du bist dran nächstes Jahr.
*Bike-freak* mit seinem Highlight war sehr beeindruckend.
Die andere Kids sind auch super gefahren.

Ich glaube viele Zuschauern waren überrascht, wieviel Leute am Start waren.
Das ist sehr gut für den Verein.

Der Hochsprung Contest war super, ich glaube, die Leute fanden es prima.



Noch herzlichen Dank an alle Helfer, und an den Fotograf.

Morgen Stammtisch beim RKV: mit MTB-Retrospektive des Stadtfestes und fahren.
Ab 19:00 ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Juli 2011)

ich muss auch sagen, ich bin gegeistert. Eine Super-Show die wir da abgeliefert haben. Noch mal herzlichen Dank an alle für das Engagement. 

Ich komme morgen auch zum Stammtisch. 

Bis dann, 

ra. 



la bourde schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle !!!
> 
> *Es war super, prima gelaufen !*
> Der Slayerrider ist der beste Moderator ever . Du bist dran nächstes Jahr.
> ...


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Juli 2011)

Dem stimme ich zu! Gestern war schon toll - aber heute haben wir nochmal alle ne ganze Schippe drauf gelegt  Auch fotografisch gesehen hat sich der heutige Tage sogar noch mehr ausgezahlt als der gestrige - aber seht selbst:

EDIT: Ich hoffe, ich habe niemanden vergessen - falls doch kurz schreiben.

Extended EDIT: Ein Großteil der Bilder befindet sich aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit nun in diesem Fotoalbum: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41223






















Alle weg war auch doof - Sorry für das Rumgekekse - Der Rest ist aber wirklich im Fotoalbum


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Juli 2011)

Diese Bilder habe ich der Dame von der SzBz geschickt - Sie haben mir irgendwie mit am besten gefallen:

Wäre cool wenn wir mit einem dieser Bilder wirklich in der Zeitung sind 

EDIT: Bilder nun aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit im obigen Album.

Wer speziell alle Bilder von sich haben möchte, oder auch so eine Schwarz-Weiß Variante will, kann mir eine PN schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SProdukt (3. Juli 2011)

echt gut geworden danke


----------



## I_Flowri (3. Juli 2011)

schöne bilder och mann ich will auch


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Juli 2011)

Denke auch das es ein sehr gelungenes Event war. Auch die anderen Vorführungen der anderen Gruppen fand ich ziemlich gut.
Vielleicht auch nochn paar Bilder davon auf die Homepage? Oder auch mal auf der RKV Facebook Seite veröffentlichen, damit dort nicht nur nur Bilder vom Tourenfahren sind 

Ich habe heute etwas Bridge-Gap to Nosedive geübt. Und Bordsteinkante to Durchschlag to Extrem Reifen Pumping.

PS: Wollte Gee wirklich auf der Felge den Berg runterfahren? Das wäre echt loose gewesen


----------



## la bourde (4. Juli 2011)

Ich habe so gelacht, wenn ich dieses Video gesehen habe.
Ich habe es vlt. 30 Mal nacheinander geguckt.
Der Sturz ist so geil !!!


----------



## stevenscrosser (4. Juli 2011)

Wäre jemand so gut und könnte mir falls möglich eine SzBz besorgen? Ich habe bei uns kein Exemplar ergattern können. Ich bezahle sie selbstverständlich.

Aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit, werde ich einen Teil der Bilder in mein Fotoalbum umverlagern. Das Runterscrollen nervt auf Dauer. Kann aber etwas dauern.

Bis nachher beim RKV.


----------



## Laktat Junkie (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Mädels...und Jungs!

ich hab gehört Ihr könnt nicht nur posen, sondern auch Gas geben 
wie schauts aus? seid Ihr schon angemeldet?

http://www.trailrider.info/

Wir von MTB Gechingen freuen uns über Eure Teilnahme!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## slayerrider (4. Juli 2011)

Matthias, bist du gut nach Hause gekommen?

Jannik muss hier rein, unglaublich guter Tuck:


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Juli 2011)

Ja, melde das ich erfolgreich heim gekommen bin. Hätte beinahe noch mein Schaltwerk gegen ne Mauer gemoscht, aber dank Shadow lebt das auch noch 
War aber sehr cool heute und ich fand auch das ich ausnahmsweise mal ganz gut gefahren bin. Mit Ausnahme der Bunny-Hops die eher die Straße zerstört haben 
Die Mauer hab ich auch nochmal angeschaut. Muss nich sein 

Aufs Gechinger Rennen hätt ich ziemlich Lust, bin aber an dem Termin schon woanders eingeladen  Aber ich glaub einige von hier wollten vorbei kommen.


----------



## troll73 (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat von Euch jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde Biken heute Abend?
Vielleicht so ca. 2h Stunden durch den Schönbuch - Start 19 Uhr?

Grüße,

   Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (5. Juli 2011)

Ja, wollte auch schon fragen. Aber für mich bitte eher gemütlich, war schon gestern und vorgestern unterwegs und morgen müssen wir auch noch ne Tour fahren


----------



## troll73 (5. Juli 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ja, wollte auch schon fragen. Aber für mich bitte eher gemütlich, war schon gestern und vorgestern unterwegs und morgen müssen wir auch noch ne Tour fahren



Gemütlich ist okay.
Treffpunkt 19 Uhr Real Röhrerweg?


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Juli 2011)

Passt. Dann bis heute Abend


----------



## stevenscrosser (5. Juli 2011)

@LaBourde: Jürgen meinte, du solltest mir nochmal dieses T-Shirt Dings schicken


----------



## la bourde (5. Juli 2011)

Sorry, habe nicht mehr dran gedacht.
Hier


----------



## troll73 (5. Juli 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Passt. Dann bis heute Abend



Leider wird hieraus bei mir nun doch nichts.
Falls von Euch jemand geplant hat heute Abend mitzukommen bitte jetzt hier schreien - oder direkt bei Matthias melden.
Matthias geht zwar radeln - würde aber nicht beim Real vorbeifahren wenn niemand mitkommt.

   Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (5. Juli 2011)

Hab da noch die Snapshots von der letzten Tour gefunden:


----------



## stevenscrosser (6. Juli 2011)

Wir brauchen auch sowas:


----------



## la bourde (8. Juli 2011)

Was fuer ein Video wieder !!!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26099078"]The Punisher - Mont Sainte Anne world cup 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (8. Juli 2011)

exel schrieb:


> Hab da noch die Snapshots von der letzten Tour gefunden:



Vor allem die Sequenz finde ich für ein Handy ziemlich gut.


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Juli 2011)

Ja, ist gut, war live aber noch besser 
Und der Tuck von Jannick sieht echt super aus. Deutlich spektakulärer als bei slayerrider 

Werde heute Abend nicht kommen, muss mich für morgen etwas schonen.

Werbung: Falls jemand an meinem Reign Rahmen interessiert ist könnte das wohl noch ein paar Tage probegefahren werden.


----------



## slayerrider (9. Juli 2011)

*Einladung:*
Am 16. Juli Sommerfest beim RKV ab 14Uhr: Fahren, Essen, Trinken, Reden und Chillen


----------



## la bourde (9. Juli 2011)

Heute 16:15 beim Slayer: wir fahren mit dem Enduro Bike mehrere Mals auf den gleichen Trails, um Technik zu trainieren.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. Juli 2011)

reicht mir leider nicht mehr  
Aber beim nächsten mal.

Ps: Show video ist fast fertig


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Heute 16:15 beim Slayer: wir fahren mit dem Enduro Bike mehrere Mals auf den gleichen Trails, um Technik zu trainieren.



Ich war heute in Albstadt beim Marathon. Technik hab ich dort eher nicht trainiert und bin (zum Glück) auch keine Wege mehrmals gefahren 
Nächstes WE kann ich leider nicht


----------



## slayerrider (9. Juli 2011)

schade, aber das hattest du ja schon irgendwann gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (10. Juli 2011)

Im Nicolai-Forum gibt es einen kleinen Fan:






(Da kann hier bei uns Niemand mithalten...)


----------



## la bourde (10. Juli 2011)

Will jemand Wellgo Mg-1 Pedalen bestellen ? Sollten ungefÃ¤hr 30-35â¬ kosten, inkl. Versand. Sehr leicht (Paar: 380g), breit und gÃ¼nstig. Die optionale Ti Achse kostet weniger als 35â¬ inkl. Versand und spart noch 80g.





Welche Farbe ?




Es gibt auch Gelb.


----------



## Konafriends (10. Juli 2011)

@la bourde: Ich würde ein Paar in schwarz mitbestellen!


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Juli 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Im Nicolai-Forum gibt es einen kleinen Fan:
> (Da kann hier bei uns Niemand mithalten...)


Na dann halte dich mal ran. Oder vielleicht Ra.? 

Ich wusste ja schon, dass der Typ einige hat. Aber so viele 
Neidisch bin ich aber nicht gerade, lauter ziemlich gleiche Heliusse. Keine Getriebebikes und nichtmal ein Ion.Mir gefällt eigentlich nur das linke AM.


Mal wieder ein Werbevideo:
Kann ja La Bourde wieder kommentieren wie schlecht das Fahrwerk ist


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Juli 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Na dann halte dich mal ran. Oder vielleicht Ra.?



was soll das heißen? als hätte ich viele Fahrräder.....


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Juli 2011)

Du hast immerhin schon 1 Nicolai und bist damit näher an der Sammlung dran als der Rest hier 
Aber du wolltest ja eigentlich heilige Kreuze sammeln.

Hat jemand von euch zufällig diese Hope 2 Lagerwerkzeuge? Oder arbeitet ihr auch nur mit den Standard-Allzweck-Lagerwerkzeugen?

@Worldcup: Irgendjemand hat vorhin sein Fahrrad gewaltig geslackt


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Juli 2011)

So, La Bourde war noch etwas posen am Frechdax und ich hab zugesehen 

Hier auch noch etwas Fully Trial:


----------



## la bourde (11. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Trial Tricks dabei. Aber sonst er hat so ein komisches (hässliches) Style, wenn er nur normal fährt ...


----------



## alböhi (12. Juli 2011)

high folks,

was macht ihr denn am donnerstag nach feierabend?
da ich arbeitstechnisch in sifi bin, könnt ich euch " besuchen ".

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juli 2011)

Heute gibts vermutlich um 19:00 ab Strommast Panzerkaserne noch ne kleine Runde. Das übliche Richtung Musberg. Wer noch mit will am besten Bescheid sagen.

@Donnerstag: Noch nichts geplant. Ich persönlich hab da auch eher Pause eingeplant.


----------



## stevenscrosser (12. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch-Abend-Runde fällt wegen Gewitter wohl wieder flach, oder?

EDIT:

TR450 von Neckermann? "
http://www.neckermann.de/Transition%20TR450%20Rahmen%202011%20gr%C3%BCn/5100017_241746,de_DE,pd.html#transition-tr450-rahmen-2011-gruen
Ob Otto und QVC die wohl auch schon haben?


----------



## slayerrider (12. Juli 2011)

nice. Dort kann ich mir auch endlich das M9 zu einem guten Preis kaufen:
http://www.neckermann.de/Intense Ra...ingCode=KBPJTE4cZSgUAgAK-2-12.productdetail.1


----------



## stevenscrosser (12. Juli 2011)

Bald kriegen wir die Rahmen bei ALDI und Schlecker-Online xD


----------



## la bourde (12. Juli 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Mittwoch-Abend-Runde fällt wegen Gewitter wohl wieder flach, oder?


Bestimmt, ja. Schade eigentlich, ich habe noch nie teil genommen ...



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> TR450 von Neckermann? "
> http://www.neckermann.de/Transition%20TR450%20Rahmen%202011%20gr%C3%BCn/5100017_241746,de_DE,pd.html#transition-tr450-rahmen-2011-gruen
> Ob Otto und QVC die wohl auch schon haben?


Wirklich erstaunlich. Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass Norma oder Aldi den Vertrieb übernimmt 

Na ja, ich glaube, dass der Ruf der Marke sich nicht so verbessern wird.


----------



## slayerrider (12. Juli 2011)

wir kommen vlt. doch heute Abend!

Wo sollen wir hinkommen, wenn wir um 20Uhr losfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich werd mit meinem Kollegen Richtung Musberg fahren, irgendwo dort auf der Straße könnten wir uns dann treffen. Ruf mich am besten einfach an wenn ihr an der Panzerkaserne seid oder so. 
Muss mal schauen was wir solange fahren, der neue Trail wäre ja ideal zum Zeit überbrücken aber glaub der ist nicht so Totalanfänger geeignet.

PS: Die Luft steht draußen. Aber die weiteren Wetteraussichten für die Woche sind ja auch *******


----------



## stevenscrosser (12. Juli 2011)

@ Slayerrider: Geht lieber nicht - bei mir geht's grad richtig los


----------



## slayerrider (12. Juli 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> @ Slayerrider: Geht lieber nicht - bei mir geht's grad richtig los



Danke, haben wir zum Glück auch noch rechtzeitig bemerkt.

Matthias, ich hoffe ihr seid nicht richtig nass geworden.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juli 2011)

Bissl, aber es ging. Waren gerade auf dem Rückweg (beim Parkplatz in Musberg), als es angefangen hat. Aber war ja nicht so schlimm.
Jetz weiß ich immerhin, dass die Shimano AM Schuhe etwas wasserdichter als die Tourenschuhe sind


----------



## slayerrider (12. Juli 2011)

Suche einen 216mm Dämpfer, hat vlt. jemand hier einen günstig für mich?

Wäre super!


----------



## SProdukt (14. Juli 2011)

@la bourde  kannst du mir auch noch die Pedale in schwarz bestellen wenn du sie noch nicht bestellt hast


----------



## SProdukt (14. Juli 2011)

hier der Zeitungsartikel vom Stadtfest
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/935166


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. Juli 2011)

Besten Dank fürs Hochladen @ SProdukt


----------



## slayerrider (14. Juli 2011)

jetzt streetfahren beim Frechdax, vlt hat ja jemand lust.


----------



## la bourde (15. Juli 2011)

Für das RKV-Sommerfest am kommenden Samstag wollen wir ein Enduro Tour fahren.
Wir fahren gegen 15:00 los.
Jeder kann Teil nehmen, nicht-Mitglieder sind gern eingeladen.

Treffpunkt: Verein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (15. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Für das RKV-Sommerfest am kommenden Samstag wollen wir ein Enduro Tour fahren.
> Wir fahren gegen 15:00 los.
> Jeder kann Teil nehmen, nicht-Mitglieder sind gern eingeladen.
> 
> Treffpunkt: Verein !



dannach gibt es dann auch noch schön was zu Essen beim RKV. Es lohnt sich also richtig.

Tour wird einen nette kleine Trailrunde. Da ist also für jeden was.


Edit: Heute ist der RKV erst ab 17:30Uhr offen. Anders passt das heute nicht.


----------



## @ndy (15. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Für das RKV-Sommerfest am kommenden Samstag wollen wir ein Enduro Tour fahren.
> Wir fahren gegen 15:00 los.
> Jeder kann Teil nehmen, nicht-Mitglieder sind gern eingeladen.
> 
> Treffpunkt: Verein !



Habe leider keine Zeit..... 

Wünsche Euch vile Spaß......


----------



## la bourde (15. Juli 2011)

So was brauchen wir:
http://www.lelombrik.net/videos/41019/entrainement-de-bmx.html


Face plant !
http://www.lesdebiles.com/papa-encaisse-un-faceplant-en-bmx-v12810-1.html

Da habe ich noch nicht verstanden, wie es ueberhaupt moeglich ist
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJFYx_3fJB4&feature=player_embedded"]âªEasy Muffin (Brakeless Mod)â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]
... ja BRAKELESS !!!


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> So was brauchen wir:
> http://www.lelombrik.net/videos/41019/entrainement-de-bmx.html


Besser nicht, ich sehe schon David und Jannick um die Wette tailwhippen 
Aber coole Idee!


----------



## la bourde (15. Juli 2011)

Noch eine Frage:
Hat jemand eine Paar Kurbeln, die er gern verkaufen würde ?
Mit 73mm Innenlager. Etwas stabiles wäre am bestens.


----------



## slayerrider (16. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Seil ist cool. Eigentlich auch einfach zu bauen.

Der Faceplant ist so krass. Da wird es mir ganz anders...


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. Juli 2011)




----------



## slayerrider (17. Juli 2011)

Bilder sind wie immer gut. Danke für die viele Mühe.


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. Juli 2011)

Danke @ David. 

Eigentlich sollte ich mich aber mal eher bei euch bedanken - erst ihr gebt die Möglichkeit das Hobby ambitioniert und mit viel Spaß an der Sache in diese Richtung zu lenken. In gewisser Form sozusagen die treibende Kraft, deren Lob aber auch Kritik (bitte auch hieran nicht sparen!) anspornen, sich eingehender mit Photoshop Elements und dem Fotografieren im Allgemeinen auseinanderzusetzen. 

Was braucht man schließlich für ein gutes Bild? Einen Maler - eine Staffelei - Farben und ein Motiv. Sobald ein Glied aus dieser Kette fehlt (z.B. das Motiv) gibt es kein Bild, wenn du verstehtst was ich meine 

Blumen fotografieren finde ich mittlerweile langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (17. Juli 2011)

naja, ich finde es halt cool, dass du immer fotografierst und ich gebe mir Mühe extra looooooooose für dich zu sein.


Letztes Jahr kam ja irgendwie das Gerücht auf der Hangman in Leogang sei schlecht, das lag wohl an der Fahrtechnik! Wir hatten vergessen: "Huck it to flaaaaaat!":

es gab doch auch Gerüchte über ein Supreme DH. Technisch ungefähr so (bis auf kleine Änderungen), Farblich bitte nicht:


----------



## la bourde (17. Juli 2011)

Es gibt keine Lackierung, um noch 200g zu sparen ...
Scotty Cranmer darf wieder fahren:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TvuNiLw8XE&feature=player_embedded"]âªMonster Energy's Scotty Cranmer Blows Up in NJ and FLâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (18. Juli 2011)

Die neue R-line Variante, in Lac Blanc:
Sieht echt knapp aus
Die Laendung des letzten Drops ist echt krass


----------



## slayerrider (18. Juli 2011)

Das der Typ das alles macht, ist schon krass, dafür das er nicht so krass fährt. Aber ich treffe da auf jeden Fallen den Baum...


----------



## slayerrider (18. Juli 2011)

Streetfahren ab jetzt beim Frechdax.


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Juli 2011)

Sind jetzt wieder am Frechdax fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (19. Juli 2011)

Da das neue Lapierre jetzt nichtmehr erlaubt ist, wäre das hier ne Alternative:




Allerdings müsste Richard noch in die Gabel und ein andere Bremse wäre auch noch gut.

Krasser Sturz:


----------



## stevenscrosser (20. Juli 2011)

@ Cafescup: Kannst du uns den RKV-RasenmÃ¤her so aufmotzen?:

http://youtu.be/t9S964Cn6T8

@ LaBourde: Kein Wunder, dass du so gut schwÃ¤bisch kannst - selbst Sarkozy kann: (ab Min 1)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOXvvnMetII"]âªDie ARD Tagesschau auf SchwÃÂ¤bisch - dodokay SWRâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Loose?:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvod5fEjono"]âªEnten - Karussell: zu schnell = kaputtâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

P.S.: Habe alle Lac Blanc Fotos nochmal bisschen entstaubt und ins Album gepackt.


----------



## slayerrider (22. Juli 2011)

Wie letzten Freitag schon angekündigt. Kann ich heute erst ab ca. 17:30Uhr.  Auch nur wenn das Wetter hält.

Wer also Lust hat ne Runde Pumptrack zu fahren ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## cafescup (22. Juli 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> @ Cafescup: Kannst du uns den RKV-Rasenmäher so aufmotzen?:
> 
> http://youtu.be/t9S964Cn6T8



Jaaaa   Am besten wir nehmen für den kleinen Traktor den Motor aus Slayerrider`s Moped 
Dann wird das schon


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juli 2011)

@bikefreak: Im bikemarkt gibt es auch das ersehnte Evil:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/391713/cat/all



Ach, noch einen schönen Gruß an den freundlichen Biker, der bei Näße auf unserem Pumptrack gefahren ist.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. Juli 2011)

was kostet das Evil?
bzw. was wer ok?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

shit is das stylisch:

http://video.mpora.de/watch/koLWG4Fke/hd/

CU
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juli 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> was kostet das Evil?
> bzw. was wer ok?



mit ein paar Änderungen wäre das schon ok. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz deine Preisklasse....
Kannst ihn ja mal fragen. Aber ich denke der will ca. 3000

oh, der Scrub ist unglaublich gut


----------



## la bourde (23. Juli 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> shit is das stylisch:
> 
> ...


Ich mag am liebsten das letzte Video von Fast Fokus:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26503940"]AIR VOLTAGE - EP3 on Vimeo[/ame]

Ich empfehle aber alle zu schauen.
Das da ist auch gut:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21073193"]SWEET AS BRO - EP1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juli 2011)

für die spontanten: 16:15Uhr bei La Bourde. Eine kleine Tour steht auf dem Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (24. Juli 2011)

Die Tour gestern war echt toll  
Haben wohl selten so viele Leute unterhalten 
Naja, ok, die Aktion am Bach war vielleicht nicht so gut. Habt aber gut gepumpt, waren 2,8bar. 
Heute Monarch im 7M Tal getestet. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass absolut jedes Maneuver einen Durchschlag erzeugt hat wars bessser.


----------



## slayerrider (24. Juli 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Die Tour gestern war echt toll
> Haben wohl selten so viele Leute unterhalten
> Naja, ok, die Aktion am Bach war vielleicht nicht so gut. Habt aber gut gepumpt, waren 2,8bar.



Jo, ich fand es gestern auch super.  Nach dem Wochenende bin ich aber auch platt. Du hättest heute auch mitkommen sollen. Da hätte sich das Mega von seiner Parade Disziplin zeigen können.


----------



## la bourde (24. Juli 2011)

Fuer Slayer, Andreus superman (4. Video)

Wie krass ist das denn !!


Gestern fand ich auch super.
Und heute in Korb war es wieder super.

Wie sieht es aus für nächstes Wochenende ?


----------



## slayerrider (24. Juli 2011)

Danke. Geht alles ganz gut ab.

Aber der Air ist wirklich zu krass.


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Juli 2011)

EDIT: KORB-Session







Es kann nur einen geben:




































Den Rest wie immer im Album 

- Das jetzt im übrigen voll ist, wo soll ich die Bilder zukünftig am besten hochladen? 

Beste Grüße,
Micha


----------



## la bourde (25. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank Stevenscrosser !!!
Sind wieder gut geworden.

PS: flickr ist kostenlos so lang dass du nicht mehr als 300mo pro Monate lädst.


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Juli 2011)

Sehr gut - Dann machen wir da weiter. Viele Fotos sind diesmal ja auch von dir - daher auch mein Danke  Hast du meine 2. E-Mail noch bekommen?

Micha


----------



## la bourde (25. Juli 2011)

Hab bekommen, danke.
Muss noch überlegen.

PS: wie sieht es aus mit der Mitgliedschaft ?


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, die Bilder sind echt gut geworden. La Bourde schaut immer so toll  Und slayerrider weiß glaub nich zu was die Goggles da sind 

Bin heute noch ne kleine Abstimmungsrunde gefahren:




Am Anfang wars komisch, danach hats gewippt wie sau und am Ende wars dann echt mega 

PS: Keine Ahnung warum der Berg so rumgewackelt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (26. Juli 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> PS: Keine Ahnung warum der Berg so rumgewackelt ist.


Du warst wieder ein bisschen nose dive 

_Der Mann mit dem Blick._

EDIT:
Muss lernen zu whippen:
Wie geil, das Hinterrad ist vor dem Voderrad ...
EDIT2:
Der Bubba hat es echat drauf !
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9n8op_video-james-stewart-whip-session-gy_auto
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnbu9_bubba-whip_sport


----------



## Matthias247 (26. Juli 2011)

Kann sein. Hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich den Berg durch meine Bunny-Hops vielleicht so stark tiefergelegt hab


----------



## slayerrider (26. Juli 2011)

@Goggle: Ich haße es ohne Goggle zu fahren, da es ein sehr übles Stylevergehen ist und das sollte mir nicht passieren. Aber bei sehr hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit sehe ich gar nichts, weil meine Brille darunter beschlägt.

Bubba hat es ein bisschen drauf, aber das beste Video ist immer noch das (@ra, das hatte ich versprochen zu posten).





Sollen wir auch so einen Sprung wie bei der Whip off Worlds beim RKV bauen?

Edit: Whip off worlds habe ich mir gleich mehr mals angeschaut, müssen wir noch üben.


----------



## slayerrider (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter hält, dann startet heute Abend um 18Uhr beim Paladion in BB die RKV-Mittwochstour. Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## slayerrider (27. Juli 2011)

Die Tour fällt aus, da traditionell am Mittwoch immer schlechtes Wetter ist!


Edit: Triplepost vom Slayerrider!


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2011)

Ich habe gerade mit Ra gesprochen. Wenn das Wetter hält müssen wir heute Abend eine kleine Runde fahren. Wann wäre es euch recht? Warscheinlich ist euch 18Uhr lieber als 17Uhr.

Oh: Quadtriplepost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo !

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn wir um 18:00 los fahren.

Gruss,


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2011)

Dann würde ich jetzt mal 18Uhr vorschlagen.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juli 2011)

ich auch, fahre aber jetz erst von der Arbeit heim, hoffentlich pack ichs noch.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2011)

wo sollen wir uns den treffen?


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juli 2011)

Panzerkaserne, wie üblcih?


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2011)

Ok, am Strommasten?


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juli 2011)

ja


----------



## la bourde (28. Juli 2011)

Neue franzoesiche Firma:




Das freeride.





Das DH.

Aber was ist das ?









Gearbox + Gate + Eingelenker+ Elka = keine Wartung.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Neue franzoesiche Firma:
> 
> Gearbox + Gate + Eingelenker+ Elka = keine Wartung.



Wie langweilig wird dass denn? Dann können ja alle in Zukunft gleich mit dem Carmin kochen gehen 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Juli 2011)

Ist doch was französisches, irgendwas wird schon kaputt gehen 
Um das Getriebe zu verstehen bin ich wohl zu doof, wo kann sich da noch was zum Schalten bewegen?

PS: Eingelenker + Drehpunkt im Antriebszentrum ist sicher kein Anti-Squat Wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (29. Juli 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Um das Getriebe zu verstehen bin ich wohl zu doof, wo kann sich da noch was zum Schalten bewegen?


In der Welle wir ein Ziehkeil sein. Auf der mittleren Welle ist nur ein Zahnrad durch den Ziehkeil 'verbunden', die anderen laufen lose mit.
Also in etwa so:


----------



## aka (29. Juli 2011)

Veranstaltungshinweis:
Am Samstag gibts auf der Radrennbahn in Oeschelbronn wieder Radsport vom Feinsten, der traditionelle Bahnmarathon ueber 1001 Runden.
Das ist nebenbei bemerkt das laengste Bahnrennen von Welt 

Hier die Ankuendigung im Gaeuboten:
http://www.gaeubote.de/index.php?&kat=11&red=24&artikel=109814329&archiv=1


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juli 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Wie langweilig wird dass denn? Dann können ja alle in Zukunft gleich mit dem Carmin kochen gehen
> 
> Grüsse ra.



Vlt. kann ja jemand sowas kaufen oder irgendwo ausleihen und wir testen das dann mal so richtig!


----------



## la bourde (29. Juli 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Vlt. kann ja jemand sowas kaufen oder ...


Vorschlag: Ra 
Er hat seit mehreren Monaten (vlt 5) kein neues Fahrrad gekauft, ist ein absolut no go


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Ra
> Er hat seit mehreren Monaten (vlt 5) kein neues Fahrrad gekauft, ist ein absolut no go



wer im Schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen (deutsches Sprichwort, oder so ähnlich)

wir können ja mal eine Bike/Jahr Statistik aufstellen..... Die Fakten würden für sich sprechen....


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juli 2011)

Häh, das sagt er doch. Er meint er kauft sowieso soviel Zeug, dass jetzt mal jemand anderes ran muss.


----------



## la bourde (29. Juli 2011)

Der Ra kann kein Deutsch mehr, er war zu oft im Ausland dieses Jahr.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. Juli 2011)

ich hab jetzt erstmal genügend konsum gemacht

Ps: kommt jetzt jemand mit zum streeten?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> der ra kann kein deutsch mehr, er war zu oft im ausland dieses jahr.




æ¬¢è¿ä¸æ¦»ä½äºèå·å·¥ä¸å­åºçè±ªåèå·ä¸­èµçå åæ¥éåºï¼ä½éªä¸æµçæå¡åç¬ç¹çæ¹æ»¨ç¾æ¯ ã


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (29. Juli 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> æ¬¢è¿ä¸æ¦»ä½äºèå·å·¥ä¸å­åºçè±ªåèå·ä¸­èµçå åæ¥éåºï¼ä½éªä¸æµçæå¡åç¬ç¹çæ¹æ»¨ç¾æ¯ ã



Labourde hat recht. Er kann ihn auch nicht so gut verstehen. Er kann wohl auch kein UFT-8 mehr....


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. Juli 2011)

Google sagt: Willkommen in Suzhou Industrial Park Suzhou Crowne Plaza Luxushotel, Erfahrung erstklassigen Service und einzigartige Aussicht auf den See zu bleiben.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Juli 2011)

des hanni gemeint geschtern: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQKuWANuVg8"]âªDie Ritter der Kokosnuss -  schwulen EnglÃÂ¤nderâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]



ra.


----------



## la bourde (29. Juli 2011)

Du meinsch am Dunschtig ?
Wo wir im 7 Muehlen Tahl gsi si ?


----------



## la bourde (29. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es aus fuer morgen ?
Wer waere dabei wenn wir DH fahren gehen ? Albstadt, Korb ?
Und wer waere dabei wenn wir enduro fahren gehen ?

EDIT: gegen 14:00 fahren wir los, vlt frueher sogar


----------



## SProdukt (30. Juli 2011)

> Gestern, 21:57
> 
> Wie sieht es aus fuer morgen ?
> Wer waere dabei wenn wir DH fahren gehen ? Albstadt, Korb ?



ich bei albstadt oder korb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafriends (30. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus fuer morgen ?
> Wer waere dabei wenn wir DH fahren gehen ? Albstadt, Korb ?
> Und wer waere dabei wenn wir enduro fahren gehen ?
> 
> EDIT: gegen 14:00 fahren wir los, vlt frueher sogar



Ich wäre in Korb dabei!


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich muss glaub ich mal wieder ne Runde im eigenen Tempo fahren. Bin gerade total unfit


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. Juli 2011)

ich hab grad leider kein passendes bike für Albstadt oder Korb!


----------



## la bourde (30. Juli 2011)

Wir fahren nach Korb. 

SProdukt: kannst du zu mir kommen vor 14:00 ?
Der Konafriends wird dich mitnehmen.


----------



## SProdukt (30. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wir fahren nach Korb.
> 
> SProdukt: kannst du zu mir kommen vor 14:00 ?
> Der Konafriends wird dich mitnehmen.



nee jetzt leder nicht mehr


----------



## la bourde (30. Juli 2011)

Morgen Enduro-tour von Stuttgart Uni aus, in Richtung Schloss Solitude.
Wir nehmen die Bahn von 14:00.

Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## SProdukt (30. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Morgen Enduro-tour von Stuttgart Uni aus, in Richtung Schloss Solitude.
> Wir nehmen die Bahn von 14:00.
> 
> Wer ist dabei ?



mal schauen   heute wars echt geil  ich habe noch zu meiner oma gefunden


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja, prinzipiell schon. Würde dann aber eher von hier losfahren, können uns aber dann an Uni oder Bärensee treffen. 
Wenn ihr Lust auf was anderes habt könnten wir auch ne Schwarzwald Enduro Tour fahren, hätte dann aber einige km/hm mehr und wir müssten etwas früher starten.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Morgen Enduro-tour von Stuttgart Uni aus, in Richtung Schloss Solitude.
> Wir nehmen die Bahn von 14:00.
> 
> Wer ist dabei ?



d.h. wir treffen uns um 13.50 / 13.55 h am BB-Bahnhof, Tickets müssen wir ja auch noch kaufen. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## la bourde (31. Juli 2011)

Der kann auch whippen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MYJss-lynE&feature=player_embedded"]âªVurb Platinum ft. Justin Barciaâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (31. Juli 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Morgen Enduro-tour von Stuttgart Uni aus, in Richtung Schloss Solitude.


*mega*gute Tour 
Aber war das jetzt Enduro? oder Hardcore XC? Oder doch eher Freeride Light?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (1. August 2011)

Hier von der show
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27147223"]Show am Elbenplatz on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (1. August 2011)

Das Video ist einfach GENIAL !!!

Vielen Dank an alle, die geholfen haben.


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. August 2011)

Alter Schalter Moritz - wirklich ein Hammer Video !


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. August 2011)

LaBourde du brauchst noch mehr:


----------



## la bourde (1. August 2011)

Obwohl der Rahmen "full floating" Aufnahmen hat (was mehr Reibung verursacht), haben sie 10mm Achse am Dämpfer gebaut (laut jemand auf velovert), => Keine Gleitlagern für den BOS Dämpfer => noch mehr Reibung ... Lieber mit meinem weiter.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. August 2011)

Super Video! In krassen Farben.

Will heute Abend jemand ne Runde fahren? Zur Abwechslung würd ich vielleicht auch mal das alte Rad auspacken für ne CC Runde


----------



## la bourde (2. August 2011)

Ich fahre vlt.ein Round Street, gegen 18:45.


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. August 2011)

Weißt du schon, ob du gehst LaBourde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (2. August 2011)

Ja ich gehe um 19:00 vor freshdax. Kommst du mit ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. August 2011)

Ok - 19.00Uhr am Frechdax - ich nehm Foto mit.


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. August 2011)

Sorry Mattthias - kann mich nicht zum xc fahren raffen. Kommst du stattdessen auch mit Street fahren?


----------



## neomay (3. August 2011)

Hallo, wie sieht es mit der Mittwochsrunde aus? 
Meine Hand ist wieder zu 95% Einsatzfähig und würd gern daher mal mitfahren (es sei denn das Wetter spielt heute mit ;-)


----------



## Matthias247 (3. August 2011)

@stevenscrosser: Musste zur Abwechslung mal wieder das orangene fahren - hat sich schon so vernachlässigt gefühlt 

@neomay: Ich denke die Runde findet statt wenns nicht regnet. Die Vorhersage ist aber gerade schomal schlecht  Schade das es momentan Mittwochs nie will.


----------



## neomay (3. August 2011)

Ja, die Vorhersage ist nich gerade gut, ist es aber wieder 18Uhr am Paladion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (3. August 2011)

Afaik wurde es abgesagt 
Ich fahr jetzt mal heim und wenns dann noch nicht regnet steig ich evtl. aufs rad und schau auch mal dort vorbei. Wird aber eher spontan.


----------



## neomay (3. August 2011)

Schade, wäre gerne diesmal dabei gewesen!  Dann am nächsten mal!


----------



## la bourde (4. August 2011)

Franzoeische Meisterschaft
Ich verstehe jetzt warum Michael Pascal der neue Meister ist.
Das Wetter war perfekt für ihn !


Sehr schönes Video:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26965777"]peoplegrapher. Awesome day in the life - Amir Kabbani on Vimeo[/ame]

Andreu hat so ein Style ...


----------



## Matthias247 (4. August 2011)

Heute Abend Tour 18:xx Panzerkaserne?


----------



## la bourde (4. August 2011)

Klappt nicht bei mir. Viel Spass !


----------



## *Bike-freak* (4. August 2011)

Und eine runde street?


----------



## la bourde (4. August 2011)

Les Gets Chavannes, und dann das Jump Park
Die Bremsekratern werden immer groesser ...


----------



## slayerrider (5. August 2011)

Heute öffne ich nicht beim RKV, weil ich nicht da bin. Sorry!


----------



## stevenscrosser (5. August 2011)

Dienstagabend ... Flugfeld ...












restliche reiche ich noch nach  Coole Location - da sollten wir öfter hin!


----------



## la bourde (6. August 2011)

@Stevenscrosser: Danke ! Coole Bilder wie immer !


La Bresse: fast, short and technical
Wuerde ich ultra gern fahren (ausser die monster doubles !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (7. August 2011)

Wie sieht es aus, will noch jemand ne runde radeln?


----------



## slayerrider (8. August 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Der kann auch whippen:
> âªVurb Platinum ft. Justin Barciaâ¬â      - YouTube



was fÃ¼r eine krasse Action. Er scrubt unglaublich gut.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. August 2011)

Heute Abend 18:00 Tour ab dem Paladion. Ausnahmsweise wirds wohl mal ein Mittwoch ohne Regen.


----------



## neomay (10. August 2011)

Ich würd heut gern mal mitfahren wollen.


----------



## slayerrider (10. August 2011)

Ist erlaubt.
Bis gleich!


----------



## neomay (10. August 2011)

Leider haben wir uns verpasst...kam leider nicht rechtzeitig von der Arbeit los und war daher erst 15min später am Treffpunkt. Es ist irgendwie verhext...


----------



## Matthias247 (10. August 2011)

Schade, wir hatten sogar extra noch 10 Minuten gewartet, da du dich ja angekündigt hast (und ein gewisser M.S aus E zu spät kam). War ne nette Tour. 
Vielleicht machen wir morgen Abend noch was? Oder müssen wir uns für nächste Woche ausruhen? 

Dürfte auch ein brauchbares Fahrwerk sein:


----------



## slayerrider (10. August 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Leider haben wir uns verpasst...kam leider nicht rechtzeitig von der Arbeit los und war daher erst 15min später am Treffpunkt. Es ist irgendwie verhext...



oh, das ist schade. Poste nächstes mal einfach, dass du später kommst, dann warten wir. Wie gesagt, wir haben gewartet weil du kommen wolltest. Aber 18:10Uhr sind wir los gefahren.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Schade, wir hatten sogar extra noch 10 Minuten gewartet, da du dich ja angekündigt hast (und ein gewisser M.S aus E zu spät kam). War ne nette Tour.
> Vielleicht machen wir morgen Abend noch was? Oder müssen wir uns für nächste Woche ausruhen?
> 
> Dürfte auch ein brauchbares Fahrwerk sein:



sehe nichts.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. August 2011)

Dämliche Seite, so sollte es gehen:





Aber Moritz hat ja jetz das Referenzfahrwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2011)

Nicht schlecht. Aber kann natürlich nichts gegen das Refernzfahrwerk. Vor allem vorne.
Aber kauf doch einfach den DB, dann können wir den auch mal testen. Das Refernzfahrwerk wurde ja, durch ausgiebigen Konsum und Test (bis auf den Service) für super befunden.

Edit weiß warum switchrider nicht Deutscher Meister geworden ist:



es ist immer gut wenn man noch eingeklickt ist, wenn er das dann doch steht, dann kann er gleich wieder gas geben


----------



## neomay (17. August 2011)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob die heutige Mittwochsrunde stattfindet?


----------



## slayerrider (17. August 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob die heutige Mittwochsrunde stattfindet?



Nein, wahrscheinlich nicht. Da wir nicht da sind. Sorry.


----------



## slayerrider (17. August 2011)

Es gibt auch einen Grund:

Das Team superfast Olympia Downhill ist in Livigno

Die Teilnehmer with German Beerbelly:




Für Jannik (sorry, aber du hast dich falsch entschieden):



Welcher Depp hat den Weg ausgesucht???




Wir haben einen super krassen Parkplatz gefunden, da kann man super shreddern:




Sind die Muskeln noch da????




Northshore:


----------



## la bourde (17. August 2011)

Livigno 2011:
























Team superfast Olympia Downhill racing limited edition V12.


----------



## la bourde (17. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (17. August 2011)

Gute Fotos 



slayerrider schrieb:


>




Maja Wloszczowska hat hier uebrigens krasse Tricks geuebt! Lisa, zieh dich warm an und ueb schonmal Tailwhip 
Slayerrider hat gleich mal lautstark ueber die Idiotin kommentiert, die in Weltmeisterstrikot und mit hohem Sattel springt


----------



## la bourde (17. August 2011)

@Matthias247: Vielen Dank. Du musst nicht so ehrlich sein !


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. August 2011)

Hammer Fotos!!! Ich wäre zu gerne dabei gewesen  Ich hoffe ihr geht nächstes Jahr nochmal


----------



## slayerrider (20. August 2011)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Wir sind zurück. Vlt. hat ja Morgen jemand Bock auf ne kleine Tour.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. August 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Wir sind zurück. Vlt. hat ja Morgen jemand Bock auf ne kleine Tour.



Wie Ihr seid zurück und Du bist noch fahrtüchtig? Sind dann die Bilder gefaked?



kann leider morgen nicht. Will aber am Mittwoch  die Tour mitfahren. 


Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## Metaball (20. August 2011)

Guten Abend böblinger mountainbiker 
Also ich stell mich erstmal vor, mein Name ist Pascal H. bin 16 Jahre alt und komme aus BB. Ich verfolge schon seit längerem das Forum hier und freu mich, mich dazu zu gesellen.
Den einzigen den ich bisher aus dem Forum kenne ist Slayerrider dem ich auch mein Latinum verdanke, ohne ihn hätte ich schon vor 3 jahren die Hoffnung aufgegeben.
Ich weiß nur nicht ob er sich auch noch an mich erinnern kann. 
Ansonsten freu ich mich natürlich auch darüber neue Leute kennen zu lernen.
Bisher bin ich mit meinem "alten" rad nur Trails in der Umgebung abgefahren weil leider nicht mehr dinn war, hab mir jetzt aber endlich ein neues gekauft (mein ein und alles  ). 
Ich bin beeindruckt was ihr drauf habt z.B. die show am frechdax.


----------



## Matthias247 (20. August 2011)

@Ra: Naja, leider sind nur 2/3 fahrtüchtig zurück gekommen. Slayerrider hat sich meistens bemüht vernünftig zu sein 

@Pascal: Herzlich willkommen. Du hast aber garnicht so richtig geschreiben was du eigentlich fahren willst? Trails? Dann am besten bei der Tour am Mittwoch dazu kommen, falls du dich fit genug für 30-40km fühlst.

Ansonsten: Hier ists viel zu heiß! Morgen bei > 30° fahren


----------



## slayerrider (20. August 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Wie Ihr seid zurück und Du bist noch fahrtüchtig? Sind dann die Bilder gefaked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin bis auf die normalen Schmerzen des Downhillens ganz in Ordnung. Aber ganz wichtig: Ich habe jetzt auch ein italienisches Krankenhaus von innen gesehen. Dort geht es sehr italienisch zu, am Freitag wird ab dem Nachmittag nicht mehr geröntgt und wie alle Italiener geht die Arzthelferin der italienischen Mission nach. Sie macht Krach und hat daher während der Behandlung gesungen...

Leider hat es Labourd erwischt. Er musst sich bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit durch einen Sprung vom Bike vor dem Zermatschen durch einen 120Kg Italiener retten.

Warum sollten die Pics gefaked sein? Dank less protection sind doch unser Gesichter zu sehen.



Metaball schrieb:


> Guten Abend böblinger mountainbiker
> Also ich stell mich erstmal vor, mein Name ist Pascal H. bin 16 Jahre alt und komme aus BB. Ich verfolge schon seit längerem das Forum hier und freu mich, mich dazu zu gesellen.
> Den einzigen den ich bisher aus dem Forum kenne ist Slayerrider dem ich auch mein Latinum verdanke, ohne ihn hätte ich schon vor 3 jahren die Hoffnung aufgegeben.
> Ich weiß nur nicht ob er sich auch noch an mich erinnern kann.
> ...



Krass, dass ich so mal wieder von dir höre. Ich kann mich noch gut an dich erinnern. Super, dass du das Latinum hast. bene fecisti.


----------



## Metaball (20. August 2011)

@ Matthias: Ja danke, ich schau mir des dann am Mittwoch mal an, die Entfernung dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Wirkliche Richtung hab ich jetzt nicht, bin dank meines Meta 55 auch relativ flexibel. Gut DH wollt ich net und für ein Dirtbike hab ich erstmal kein Geld mehr.

@ Slayerrider: Eigentlich wollte ich dich letzte woche Besuchen, aber du bist mir vor der Nase weggefahren, ich hab noch gerufen aber es hat nichts gebracht ^^ Danke aber ich mache es nicht mehr weiter, habe mich genug damit rumgequält.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (21. August 2011)

So ich bin dann auch mal wieder da
Nachdem in Berlin krasse street bmx action mit dem etnies team ging, Und Tom dugan eine kleine nackt session in der Berliner skate halle gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (21. August 2011)

Metaball schrieb:


> @ Slayerrider: Eigentlich wollte ich dich letzte woche Besuchen, aber du bist mir vor der Nase weggefahren, ich hab noch gerufen aber es hat nichts gebracht ^^ Danke aber ich mache es nicht mehr weiter, habe mich genug damit rumgequält.



letzte woche? Mit dem Auto oder mit dem Bike?
Finde ich gut, dass es geklappt hat. Und wenn dir Englisch besser liegt finde ich gut, dass du da im Abi machst.

Dann sehen wir uns hoffenltich am Mittwoch bei gutem Wetter.

Mit dem Meta DH geht gut, letzte Woche hat einer von uns das die halbe Woche den Bikepark runtergeprügelt.



*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> So ich bin dann auch mal wieder da
> Nachdem in Berlin krasse street bmx action mit dem etnies team ging, Und Tom dugan eine kleine nackt session in der Berliner skate halle gemacht hat


habe dir ne Mail geschrieben.


Ach, ich hoffe ihr habt alle Danny Hart gesehen, Wenn nicht, habt ihr wirklich was verpasst.


----------



## la bourde (21. August 2011)

Der andere Danny (MacAskill) hat auch gut gearbeitet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShbC5yVqOdI&feature=player_embedded#!

Und noch ein paar shitty tricks:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27671868"]The Change on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (21. August 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ach, ich hoffe ihr habt alle Danny Hart gesehen, Wenn nicht, habt ihr wirklich was verpasst.


Ohja, "either super smooth or super loose"
Der Drift in der letzten Linkskurve war nochmal echt krass. Und die Abstände allgemein auch, da hat ja jeder am Ende nochmal einiges draufgelegt.


----------



## la bourde (21. August 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> am Mittwoch bei gutem Wetter.
> 
> Mit dem Meta DH geht gut, letzte Woche hat einer von uns das die halbe Woche den Bikepark runtergeprügelt.


----------



## DanielR83 (21. August 2011)

Jetzt hab ich mich doch glatt hier au mal angemeldet. Bin quasi ganz frisch hier und wollt doch gleich mal nachhaken was für strecken ihr denn so Mittwochs fahrt ? 30-40 km sollten Konditions technisch schon drin sein 
Kann man sich da mal einfach anschliessen ?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## la bourde (21. August 2011)

DanielR83 schrieb:


> Kann man sich da mal einfach anschliessen ?
> 
> Gruss
> Daniel


Hallo Daniel !

Ja, jeder kann gern mitfahren (mit passendem Material und Schutz - Helm, Handschuhe).
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27837622"]Helmet Safety Class with Kirt Voreis on Vimeo[/ame]


Wer hat sich schon Kirt Voreis Vimeo Konto angeschaut ?
Es gibt super Videos:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23193244"]Ladies AllRide on Vimeo[/ame]
Und das Beste:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/11976491"]BigBalls! By Lindsey Voreis with Kirin and Erika on Vimeo[/ame]

Fuer die, die ihn nicht kennen:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsnSYZJl2dY"]NWD 10 - Kirt Voreis [High Qualit[/nomedia]


----------



## Matthias247 (21. August 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


>



Das war wohl der *Huck it to flat* run 
Aber was ist denn da mit der Qualität passiert? 

Und wie gehts dem Arm?


----------



## slayerrider (21. August 2011)

Wenn ich das mit dem Arm richtig verstanden habe, dann können wir nächstes Wochenende Downhill fahren.

Dass MacAskill das Stahlseil geschaft hat ist einfach unglaublich.

Das Meta wird auch gut gemosht. Bitte noch ein Best-Of-Video!


----------



## la bourde (22. August 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Das war wohl der *Huck it to flat* run
> Aber was ist denn da mit der Qualität passiert?


Zwei Fach encodiert 
Ich hatte mit einer Anwendung angefangen, die keine H.264 unterstützt.
Und das Forum unterstützt nur H.264 



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und wie gehts dem Arm?


Tut immer noch weh, ist noch geschwollen, aber nichts ist gebrochen.
Hoffentlich bin ich bald auf dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (22. August 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Bitte noch ein Best-Of-Video!


Ich probiere Mal, aber ich merke, dass ich es nicht drauf habe !
Best of mit den geilen Sprüche: "Ok, jetzt lohnt es sich wirklich".
Leider fehlt das geschriene "World Champion" zu Maja W. 

War wirklich cool. Schade, dass ich von Italien zurück nicht nur mit Pizza im Bauch gekommen bin. Anderseits es ist immer besser als Bolognese Sauce zu werden.


----------



## Matthias247 (22. August 2011)

Ohja, bitte unbedingt sie Szene auf der schwarzen Piste mitnehmen 
Kannst auch mal probieren ob dein Programm irgendwie überblenden kann statt der harten Schnitte.
Tools zum H.264 bearbeiten hab ich leider auch nur für Windows, weiß nicht genau was es da für Linux gibt.


----------



## la bourde (22. August 2011)

Hart attack:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mavQYlzR8DA&feature=player_embedded"]Danny hart WC#7 Val Di Sole      - YouTube[/nomedia]

@matthias247: wie immer es gibt 20 tools unter GNU/linux. Die Frage ist aber: welche nehmen ?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. August 2011)

Ich war gestern en bissle in Rommelshausen loose
Aber der riesen Table is jetzt weg aber dafür steht ein pumptrack..


----------



## slayerrider (23. August 2011)

Yeah, muscleshirt!!!

edit: First Nicolai für Labourd (natürlich ohne Pulver am Rahmen und im Labourd-Aufbau bitte!)


----------



## la bourde (23. August 2011)

Ken Block again:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btViXvIDsi0&feature=player_embedded#!

Fast Fokus, leider nicht so gut wie die andere, aber trotzdem super !
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28013342"]BE CAREFUL- EP4 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. August 2011)

video aus berlin
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28009206"]Mellowpark Camp 6. 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (23. August 2011)

Grün eloxiert ist schon cool.
Der Rahmen hier wäre aber auch was:


----------



## slayerrider (23. August 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> video aus berlin



naja, das ist wirklich schlecht....
Weder bist du im Video noch ist die letzte Szene besonders.....

Dafür die das Nicolai hammer. Aber es gibt wohl jetzt noch ein anderes Nucelon AM.


----------



## la bourde (24. August 2011)

Ja nachdem Video habe ich mich echt gefragt, ob du dort Spass gehabt hast ...

Das Run von Fabien Barel im 2005, als er wieder Weltmeister geworden ist:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDv43TiVNkw&feature=related"]Fabien Barel winning at Livigno      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Wo ist Rob Warner bitte ?
@slayerrider: take a look at 1:05: so geht es !!! Mano was fuer eine Geschwindigkeit.
Die heutige Strecke hat nichts mehr damit zu tun, oder ?


Ich habe noch das gefunden:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/122016/
10:25 - 19;39 
Der Hill schon an der Grenze.


----------



## slayerrider (24. August 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ja nachdem Video habe ich mich echt gefragt, ob du dort Spass gehabt hast ...
> 
> Das Run von Fabien Barel im 2005, als er wieder Weltmeister geworden ist:
> Fabien Barel winning at Livigno      - YouTube
> ...



Klar, die Strecke ist komplett anders. Allerdings finde ich Wild Sheep so gut, dass es mir egal war, dass der DH so heruntergekommen ist. 

Habe jetzt auch den Artikel zum Nicolai gelesen. Mal schauen, ob mein nächstes bike ein Getriebe Bike wird. Es gibt noch ein paar Dinge die mir nicht gefallen. Ich will keinen Drehgriff zum Schalten. Das ist für technisches Fahren einfach schlecht, da man während des Schaltens nicht bremsen kann. Ich hätte gerne einen Gates-Antrieb und einen Shimano Saint Kurbel. Diese Pinion Kurbel sieht mir doch so aus, als ob ich die in einer Woche zerstöre.... Vlt. finde ich das Roloffgetriebe auch noch besser, da beim Pinion immer noch ein Kettenspanner benögtig wird.


----------



## Matthias247 (24. August 2011)

Achja: Es ist Mittwoch, damit gibst heute Abend eine Tour.
Da aber Mittwoch ist, ist für heute Abend auch ein Gewitter in Sicht


----------



## la bourde (24. August 2011)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. August 2011)

ich bin dabei, aber mit ner Regenjack. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (24. August 2011)

Sieht gerade toll draußen aus, so schön weiß 
Dürfte aber leicht schmerzhaft beim biken sein. Wird wohl wieder nix


----------



## slayerrider (24. August 2011)

was ist jetzt? Ist es abgesagt? Warum hat das hier niemand gepostet und warum geht Ra nicht ans Telefon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metaball (24. August 2011)

frag ich mich auch... was is nun?


----------



## slayerrider (24. August 2011)

Metaball schrieb:


> frag ich mich auch... was is nun?



Sorry, war wohl ein Kommunikationsproblem. Die Tour wurde abgesagt! Nächste mal sollte es auch hier stehen, wenn sie abgesagt wird.


----------



## Metaball (24. August 2011)

Ja kein Problem, wobei ich mir das bei dem Wetter auch selber hätte denken können :/
Habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht den Tourtag zu verschieben? ^^


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. August 2011)

Moin, 

hat eigentlich jemand ein Tool zum Einpressen von Dämpferbuchsen?

Danke im voraus, 

ra-


----------



## slayerrider (25. August 2011)

Mein Tool heißt: Nussensatz + Schraubstock und owned alles!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (25. August 2011)

schönes video!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWXkgjXgL60"]Nine Knights MTB 2011 - Action Part 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. August 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Mein Tool heißt: Nussensatz + Schraubstock und owned alles!




eigentlich wollte ich keine Kimmerle-like Methode verwenden. Ein Tool wäre mir lieber. 

Hat niemand sowas?

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (25. August 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich keine Kimmerle-like Methode verwenden. Ein Tool wäre mir lieber.
> 
> Hat niemand sowas?
> 
> ...



ich finde, dass da nichts mosht. Wenn ich das gerade ansetzte, dann kommt die Buchse mit relativ wenig Kraft raus.

Edit: Schönes Video:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/199330/
früher konnte man das doch einbetten....


----------



## carmin (25. August 2011)

Also ich hab das bislang auch nur mit Gewindestangen, Röhrchen, Nüssen und dgl gemacht und hat auch ganz gut funktioniert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (26. August 2011)

Heute ist wieder ab 17Uhr beim RKV geöffnet.


----------



## la bourde (26. August 2011)

Bmx Connection:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj-hUZOXIz4&feature=player_embedded"]Brett Banasiewicz - 540 flair      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Und noch 100x besser:
Brakeless
Chainless
Brainless ?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27067695"]Florent Soulas Chainless on Vimeo[/ame]
Unglaublich smooth.


----------



## eisenzwerg (26. August 2011)

House of the rising sun als Soundtrack zu verwenden ist eine geile Idee. Einfach schön. Vor allem Die Pink Floyd Version ist toll!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. August 2011)

Moin, 

Off topic: hat jemand zufällig noch einen PS2 to USB Adapter zu Hause rumliegen (für Maus / Tastatur)?

Danke ra.


----------



## slayerrider (27. August 2011)

Ich habe USB to PS2. Entweder ist das genau der andere Adapter oder du bezeichnest den anders. Meiner kann eine USB-Maus an eine PS2-Schnittstelle am PC anschlieÃen. 

Aber die Nachfrage regelt den Preis und in der Not der Mitmenschen kann man doch immer noch am Meisten verdienen. Daher wÃ¤re der Preis 111â¬.


----------



## eisenzwerg (27. August 2011)

Plus 64% Mehrwert hoffe ich doch. Sonst bist du ein echt schlechter Geschäftsmann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (27. August 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich habe USB to PS2. Entweder ist das genau der andere Adapter oder du bezeichnest den anders. Meiner kann eine USB-Maus an eine PS2-Schnittstelle am PC anschließen.
> 
> Aber die Nachfrage regelt den Preis und in der Not der Mitmenschen kann man doch immer noch am Meisten verdienen. Daher wäre der Preis 111.



Ich habe ein USB to PS2 fuer 110.90 bei mir.
10 Cents: Es sollte reichen, damit der Schwabe sich für mich entscheide.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. August 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ich habe ein USB to PS2 fuer 110.90 bei mir.
> 10 Cents: Es sollte reichen, damit der Schwabe sich für mich entscheide.



die Tastatur hat ein PS2 und der Computer "nur" USB und die Tastatur soll an den Computer. 

können das Eure "günstigen" Adapter?

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## la bourde (27. August 2011)

ne


----------



## slayerrider (27. August 2011)

ne too


----------



## Metaball (27. August 2011)

@ra:
muss mal im keller gucken, aber ich glaube wir haben noch eins


----------



## Matthias247 (28. August 2011)

Die funktionieren alle nur in die andere Richtung. Und auch nur deshalb, weil die USB Tastaturen auch PS/2 Protokoll auf dem USB Stecker sprechen, und die Adapter damit rein passiv ausfallen können. 
--> Kauf dir ne billige USB Tastatur


----------



## la bourde (28. August 2011)

@Matthias247: das existiert aber wirklich ... Ja du brauchst dann ein Treiber (bestimmt genau so schlecht wie die Idee) und es kostet 15â¬ ... aber es existiert
Die Tastatur is aber die Loesung

Trial Moped wenn der Benzin zu teuer wird:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRi5DfDPIrU&feature=feedlik"]Toni Bou acustic session      - YouTube[/nomedia]

WC 2011, wie krass ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz3jfpSpEWc&feature=related"]TONI BOU WORLD TRIAL CHAMPIONSHIP 2011 - ITALY      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/reenact


----------



## slayerrider (28. August 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> @matthias247: Das existiert aber wirklich ... Ja du brauchst dann ein treiber (bestimmt genau so schlecht wie die idee) und es kostet 15 ... Aber es existiert
> die tastatur is aber die loesung
> 
> trial moped wenn der benzin zu teuer wird:
> ...


hammer!


----------



## Matthias247 (28. August 2011)

Die Sprünge übers Vorderrad 
Und die Kiste dürfte ja auch noch ne ganze Ecke schwerer sein als ein DH Bike.

Das Matt Hunter Video ist auch nett. Wer fliegt uns dahin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (28. August 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Die Sprünge übers Vorderrad
> Und die Kiste dürfte ja auch noch ne ganze Ecke schwerer sein als ein DH Bike.


Circa 70kg.


----------



## la bourde (29. August 2011)

Habt ihr schon von Neuchatel gehört:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCAO-bcsWTE"]Neuchatel - Day 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Was für eine Strecke !
Und was für ein schönes Huck it to flat  !


----------



## Matthias247 (30. August 2011)

Was leichtes:


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. August 2011)

http://downdays.eu/mtb/videos/nine-knights-video-action-part-two/

Auch ziemlich gut


----------



## slayerrider (30. August 2011)

Damit soll DH gefahren werden?


----------



## la bourde (30. August 2011)

Das letzte von Christiaan. Frage: wofür ist das ?


----------



## slayerrider (30. August 2011)

Ich glaube, das war wohl ein Missverständis. Der Sinn des Bikes ist Posen im Forum und nicht Dh fahren. Allerdings finde ich es dafür sehr gelungen, besser geht es eigentlich dafür nicht.


----------



## la bourde (30. August 2011)

Eigentlich schon. Im Bereich Kefu (Carbocage), Reifen (2 Ply Triple Compound), Schaltwerk(5Rot), ...
Könnte noch ein Tick besser sein.


----------



## Matthias247 (30. August 2011)

Ich finds gut. Was er dann genau damit macht is mir eigentlich egal.
Wichtig ist vor allem: Es ist nicht hässlich geworden wie die meisten Leichtbau Räder im Forum, sondern sieht noch richtig gut aus. Und die Teile sollten auch halbwegs halten (außer bei slayerrider).
LG1+ find ich optisch besser als Carbocage (wenn auch gnadenlos überteuert) und über die 5Rot haben die Fahrer auch noch nichts übermäßig tolles berichtet. Und so ein schweineteures Schaltwerk abzureißen wird auch Christiaaan noch weh tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (30. August 2011)

Hmm, wir haben das hier alle 3x verpasst  Sehr schade.

Morgen abend gibts hoffentlich wieder ne Tour. Erstaunlicherweise hats diesen Mittwoch sogar mal gute Wetteraussichten


----------



## la bourde (30. August 2011)

Er ist wirklich verdammt gut:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S9fED_SLeA&feature=player_embedded"]Too Raging To Cheers (Brakeless Mod Trials)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (30. August 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> http://downdays.eu/mtb/videos/nine-knights-video-action-part-two/
> 
> Auch ziemlich gut



Schade dass Andreu nicht dabei war.
Er hätte bestimmt Spass gehabt!


----------



## slayerrider (30. August 2011)

Aber es stimmt natürlich es ist nicht hässlich, es sieht sogar ziemlich gut aus. Allerdings würde mir, wenn es um Style geht, eine Saint und ein Stahldämpfer mit Ti besser gefallen.


Morgen um 18Uhr startet die Tour am Paladion. Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen zu kommen.


----------



## la bourde (31. August 2011)

Heute Abend bin ich wieder nicht dabei.
Lieber noch ein bisschen warten ...


----------



## la bourde (31. August 2011)

Warum ist POC so teuer:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pToyAVyUxlA&feature=player_embedded"]POC Bike Excursion - World Film Premiere      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (31. August 2011)

So, war mal wieder ne tolle Ausfahrt mit dem Superfast Olympia Racing Tea
m 
Mal wieder viel Spaß auf den Trails gehabt und slayerrider hat noch den ein oder anderen Busch etwas näher abgecheckt.

@POC Video: Krass. Da bekommt Huck it to flat ja ne ganz neue Dimension.


----------



## slayerrider (1. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> So, war mal wieder ne tolle Ausfahrt mit dem Superfast Olympia Racing Tea
> m
> Mal wieder viel Spaß auf den Trails gehabt und slayerrider hat noch den ein oder anderen Busch etwas näher abgecheckt.
> 
> @POC Video: Krass. Da bekommt Huck it to flat ja ne ganz neue Dimension.



Danny steht schon ein bisschen auf flatdrops. Aber Söderström hat wirklich viel Style...


RM ist einfach super, was die für neue Sachen am Start haben:
Ich höre:
-100% Wartungsfrei, das wäre doch was für mich.
-doppelt so steif und 120g leichter.
-RM hat es geschafft: Das Element hat alle Vorteile eine 26ers und die eines 29ers!
-am Flatline: Abschmiernippel, da muss das Bike nach eine üblen Matschsession nicht mehr komplett zerlegen um es sauber zu bekommen. Ah ok...


----------



## Matthias247 (1. September 2011)

@cafescup: Du kannst jetz losfahren


----------



## la bourde (2. September 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ...
> RM ist einfach super, was die für neue Sachen am Start haben:
> Ich höre:
> -100% Wartungsfrei, das wäre doch was für mich.
> ...


Rocky Mountain 
Vor 12 Jahren war die Marke noch so schön.
Und jetzt benutzen sie immer noch ihren Ruf um solche Marketing Gags zu verkaufen. Peinlich.
Inzwischen haben sie auf Balfa pleite gemacht. Danke.


----------



## la bourde (2. September 2011)

Am Eurobike hätte BOS ein neuer Stoy gezeigt...
Stoy Air ?


----------



## Matthias247 (2. September 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich höre:
> -100% Wartungsfrei, das wäre doch was für mich.
> -doppelt so steif und 120g leichter.
> -RM hat es geschafft: Das Element hat alle Vorteile eine 26ers und die eines 29ers!
> -am Flatline: Abschmiernippel, da muss das Bike nach eine üblen Matschsession nicht mehr komplett zerlegen um es sauber zu bekommen. Ah ok...


Den wichtigsten Punkt hat er ja nicht erwähnt: Die Gleitlager kosten Rocky vermutlich nur die Hälfte und sie können damit noch mehr Profit machen ... Und 100% Wartungsfrei  Wenn mans im Wohnzimmer aufhängt vielleicht.



la bourde schrieb:


> Am Eurobike hätte BOS ein neuer Stoy gezeigt...
> Stoy Air ?


Keine Ahnung. Aber eigentlich dachte die ganze Welt ja schon letztes Jahr, das ein Stoy Air kommt. Und dann wurds doch nur ein Vip'r.


----------



## la bourde (2. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Aber eigentlich dachte die ganze Welt ja schon letztes Jahr, das ein Stoy Air kommt. Und dann wurds doch nur ein Vip'r.


Aber inzwischen hatten,sie ein Prototyp des Stoy air, das noch nicht so weit war (im Gengensatz von den Vip'r).


----------



## Matthias247 (2. September 2011)

Hat jemand was für morgen geplant? Wetter soll da ja gut sein, übermorgen nicht mehr. Ich werf mal ein paar größere Sachen in den Raum: 
- Stuttgart Runde (wie Jubiläumstour )
- Schönbuch
- Schwarzwald Runde wäre auch cool, aber dafür ists wohl zu spontan


----------



## la bourde (2. September 2011)

Am Sonntag um 14:00 gibt es die DH Weltmeisterschaft.
Slayerrider kommt zu mir um zu schauen.
Will jemand noch kommen ?
Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## slayerrider (3. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hat jemand was für morgen geplant? Wetter soll da ja gut sein, übermorgen nicht mehr. Ich werf mal ein paar größere Sachen in den Raum:
> - Stuttgart Runde (wie Jubiläumstour )
> - Schönbuch
> - Schwarzwald Runde wäre auch cool, aber dafür ists wohl zu spontan



Ich kann wohl erst um 16Uhr fahren, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metaball (3. September 2011)

Macht ihr heute noch ne Tour? Wenn ja, kann ich mitkommen?


----------



## slayerrider (3. September 2011)

Metaball schrieb:


> Macht ihr heute noch ne Tour? Wenn ja, kann ich mitkommen?



Matthias ist wahrscheinlich alleine gefahren. Aber ich werde nachher noch eine kleine Runde drehen. So gegen 17Uhr.  Da kannst du gerne mit kommen. Ich schreibe hier rein wann ich losgehe.


----------



## Metaball (3. September 2011)

> Matthias ist wahrscheinlich alleine gefahren. Aber ich werde nachher noch eine kleine Runde drehen. So gegen 17Uhr.  Da kannst du gerne mit kommen. Ich schreibe hier rein wann ich losgehe.


 
Ja klar gerne, danke


----------



## slayerrider (3. September 2011)

Ok, wir können um 17:45Uhr los.

Kommst du zu mir?


----------



## la bourde (3. September 2011)

Vorbereitung fuer Morgen, die beste Sprüche von Rob Warner:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkpx3VcIoZU&feature=player_embedded"]rob warner commentary!      - YouTube[/nomedia]

"oh he is down harder than Amy Winehouse"
"he is faster than a pony with a 3dtv!"
"Thats about as popular as a ginger haired step-child!"
"He's all over the place like a monkey dry-humping a football!"

Noch einige:
"He has gone down harder than the U.S economy"
"Steve Peat has done more for Downhill Mountain Biking than Osama Bin Laden has done for terrorism" 
"Old enough to be your mum" 
"Lives in a three-sided house in the rainforest" und "He took a year out, drank some beer and played cricket" (ueber Mick Hannah)
"Nick Beer; the man with the perfect name" 
"Pascal disappearing like an air France flight." 
"The man who single-handedly got skinsuits banned because it looked so bad on him" 
"The richest men in whole Sheffield and Sheffield Steel'' (ueber Steve Peat)
"something about the racing been so exciting even the trees were holding their breath!"
"he's letting it all hang out like a fat bird in a bikini" 
"He makes socraties look like he has learning disablilities"
"I love doubling those holes."
"Im sweating like a whore in church" 
"He's as loose as a clown running through a minefield"
"he fights back harder than Colonel Gaddafi"
"Oh, and he's off like a Jewish foreskin..."
"He's locked in that hot seat like an Austrian basement." 
"Uglier than ET with skin cancer" 
"this mans got less brains than a service station pasty"

Rob Warner ist so gut ...


----------



## SOX (4. September 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Am Sonntag um 14:00 gibt es die DH Weltmeisterschaft.



Gibt es ausser der 15 Euro freecaster Variante noch eine kostenlose Möglichkeit, die WM live anzuschauen? Ich konnte bisher nichts finden 

Grüsse

SOX


----------



## la bourde (4. September 2011)

Eigentlich es gibt eine Wiederholung auf TSRII um 17:55 
Aber ob du TSR2 empfangen kannst ...

Und was sind 15 wenn man Fahrraeder kauft, die 4000 kosten.


----------



## SOX (4. September 2011)

Danke, TSRII kann ich empfangen (www.wilmaa.com).

Grüsse

SOX


----------



## Matthias247 (5. September 2011)

Später noch ne Runde Street oder so?
Im Wald wirds ziemlich nass sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (5. September 2011)

Ich kann zwar nicht radfahren. Aber habe dafür das absolute Must-Have ausgelotet. Ich dachte ja erst das wäre etwas von BOS und Nicolai von der Eurobike. Aber dann habe ich das gefunden. Das vereint alles Gute.


----------



## la bourde (5. September 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nicht radfahren. Aber habe dafür das absolute Must-Have ausgelotet. Ich dachte ja erst das wäre etwas von BOS und Nicolai von der Eurobike. Aber dann habe ich das gefunden. Das vereint alles Gute.



Ich hoffe du hast schon 10 davon bestellt. 

@Matthias247: leider heute noch nicht.


----------



## slayerrider (5. September 2011)

Ich habe zur Sicherheit eine Halle angemietet und sie bis zur Decke damit gefüllt:





Ich sehe gerade, es hat noch Platz, schnell noch welche bestellen. Ich werde noch welche mit Redbull und Rockstar-Auftrug bestellen und sie geschäftlich vertreiben. Und um mir nicht nur die 9-18Jahrigen als Kundschaft zu sichern wird es noch welche mit einem Applelogo geben.


----------



## la bourde (5. September 2011)

Hast du schon an die Webseite gedacht ?
Nur die passende Technologie dazu:
- flash
- shokwave
- facebook/google+/xing/myspace/twitter/skype/msn/icq plugins
- javascript/flash popups
- smiley
- web counter
- google ads
- animated gifs
- optimiert fuer IE 5.1 in 800*600 16 bits
Und bitte einer Hintergrund, der fest bleibt, wenn man runterscrollt.
So was wie diese geile Seite !


----------



## Matthias247 (5. September 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> @Matthias247: leider heute noch nicht.


Tja, schade. Hoffentlich klappts bald wieder. 
Hab dann noch allein etwas mit der Mömax Treppe gekämpft. Aber mehr als 60% haben leider nie geklappt.


----------



## la bourde (5. September 2011)

Kennt ihr diese Seite:
http://attitudebikes.wordpress.com
Es gibt wirklich sehr interessante Aufbau.
Viele Nicolaï, Inspired ...
Zum Beispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (6. September 2011)

wer war denn da auf der Eurobike?




Immerhin habt ihr es in den News Thread geschafft.


----------



## Matthias247 (6. September 2011)

Haha, genau am richtigen Plakat 

Heute Abend fahren? Morgen wirds ja wieder nichts werden, da es dann Mittwoch ist und regnet


----------



## I_Flowri (6. September 2011)

haha cool


----------



## Matthias247 (6. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Heute Abend fahren? Morgen wirds ja wieder nichts werden, da es dann Mittwoch ist und regnet


18:00 an der Panzerkaserne gehts los!


----------



## slayerrider (6. September 2011)

Leider muss ich noch pausieren...


----------



## la bourde (6. September 2011)

Die Dörts ! Die Dörts !


----------



## slayerrider (6. September 2011)

für die Leute, die immer noch keinen Downhiller haben:





das muss hier auch mit:


----------



## Matthias247 (6. September 2011)

Guck dir das untere Foto genauer an: Man braucht jetzt ein Glory, nicht so ein hässliches K9. Falls das Glory aus ist tuts eventuell noch ein Plastik Session 

Hab gerade schon etwas am Hart-Style mit Huck-it-to-flat an der Treppe im 7M Tal geübt  Das mit dem Whip wird dieses Jahr aber wohl nix mehr.


----------



## la bourde (6. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,


Ich kann folgenden Rahmen fuer einen Hammerpreis finden (fuer den Preis gibt es auch nix gebrauchtes), und ihr weisst was es bedeutet bei mir:





Neu, mit Garantie.
Es ist einen Stahl Rahmen, fuer dirt, sehr kurz.

Hat jemand Interesse ?

Gebaut:


----------



## slayerrider (6. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Guck dir das untere Foto genauer an: Man braucht jetzt ein Glory, nicht so ein hässliches K9. Falls das Glory aus ist tuts eventuell noch ein Plastik Session
> 
> Hab gerade schon etwas am Hart-Style mit Huck-it-to-flat an der Treppe im 7M Tal geübt  Das mit dem Whip wird dieses Jahr aber wohl nix mehr.



Die Frage ist eher: Wie krass wäre der Whip, wenn er das K9 fahren würde?

Aber zur not würde es wahrscheinlich auch ein Glory tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (6. September 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher: Wie krass wäre der Whip, wenn er das K9 fahren würde?


Vielleicht wärs ja garkeine geworden, weil die Kiste zu schwer ist 

Und wo wir beim verkaufen sind: Habe neben dem Reign noch eine Kindshock i950, 30.9, einen Satz Shimano XT 775 Bremsen und ne Stinger für Tretlagerklemmung da. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Matthias247 (7. September 2011)

La Bourde könnte ja hierfür noch etwas trainieren


----------



## slayerrider (7. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und wo wir beim verkaufen sind:



Was für ein verkaufen? Es geht hier um Kaufen!

Warum gibt es zur Boxxer Worlds kein Video.


----------



## la bourde (7. September 2011)

Hart vs Spagnolo
Es ist kaum zu fassen ...

EDIT:
Ueberholen ...


----------



## slayerrider (8. September 2011)

Bin gerade am Checken ob es noch Plätze fürs DH-Rennen hat. Vlt. hat ja jemand noch Bock.
http://www.biketherock.de/d-mtbfestival.htm
Wetter soll gut sein.


----------



## Matthias247 (8. September 2011)

Check doch auch mal mit für XC ab. Samstag könnte ich evtl. sogar, wenn ich auf der Durchreise dort anhalte


----------



## slayerrider (8. September 2011)

Für DH bin ich auf der Warteliste. Das muss ich morgen nochmal checken. XC hat es noch Plätze, man kann sich online bis morgen um 12Uhr anmelden. Ich bin sogar am überlegen ob ich mich nicht zum XC anmelde. Wenn ich am Samstag auf gut Glück zum DH fahre, dann bekomme ich vlt. keinen Platz und ich fahre xc oder ich fliege beim DH nach der Quali raus, dann kann ich auch xc fahren.


----------



## I_Flowri (8. September 2011)

@ Slayerrieder: Ich hätte an deim Switch interesse. Meine frage aber ist ob der rahmen zu groß für mich ist oder nicht ( ich würde damit mein anderes Fully ersetzen; also mit dem dann auch Touren fahren)


----------



## Matthias247 (8. September 2011)

Und du startest fürs Superfast Olympia Downhill Racing Team?
Du solltest dich parallel  auch noch zum European Trial Contest anmelden. Und klar, natürlich nur ein Rad für alle drei Sachen mitnehmen. Bin fürs Slayer 

PS: Ich kenn da noch jemanden der verkauft auch nen Fully Rahmen in Größe M, aber nix so cooles wie ein Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (8. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> PS: Ich kenn da noch jemanden der verkauft auch nen Fully Rahmen in Größe M, aber nix so cooles wie ein Rocky


Ich kenne auch jemanden, der nen Fully in S und einen S/M verkauft.
Und nur Marken, die mehrere Jahre Weltmeister waren.


----------



## slayerrider (8. September 2011)

I_Flowri schrieb:


> @ Slayerrieder: Ich hätte an deim Switch interesse. Meine frage aber ist ob der rahmen zu groß für mich ist oder nicht ( ich würde damit mein anderes Fully ersetzen; also mit dem dann auch Touren fahren)


Hast einen PM. Kannst mir auch ne Mail schicken.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und du startest fürs Superfast Olympia Downhill Racing Team?
> Du solltest dich parallel  auch noch zum European Trial Contest anmelden. Und klar, natürlich nur ein Rad für alle drei Sachen mitnehmen. Bin fürs Slayer
> 
> PS: Ich kenn da noch jemanden der verkauft auch nen Fully Rahmen in Größe M, aber nix so cooles wie ein Rocky


Ok, ich werde das dort angeben. Trail geht nicht, da muss man einen Lizenz oder sowas haben. Aber ein Bike hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber ich nehme lieber zwei bikes.



la bourde schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch jemanden, der nen Fully in S und einen S/M verkauft.
> Und nur Marken, die mehrere Jahre Weltmeister waren.


In dem Fall habe ich Heimforteil! Da ist völlig egal ob dein Fahrrad schon Weltmeister war!


oh, das wäre was für mich. Der 29Trend ist jetzt auch bei den BMXern angekommen:




Nächstes Jahre haben Dennis und Pätrickk eines und sind voll begeistert.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. September 2011)

Ich kann ins Forum irgendwie keine videos mehr uploaden ohne das die tonspur verschoben wird

Deswegen youtube version anschauen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcMlDMdydyg&feature=mh_lolz&list=HL1315509081"]park fahren      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Und hier liken


----------



## la bourde (8. September 2011)

Wo sind die geile Strecke bitte ?


----------



## slayerrider (8. September 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ich kann ins Forum irgendwie keine videos mehr uploaden ohne das die tonspur verschoben wird
> 
> Deswegen youtube version anschauen
> park fahren      - YouTube
> ...



Ich habe mich sicher verkuckt, wenn ich jemanden ohne Helm gesehen habe. Weil das kann ja gar nicht sein.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. September 2011)

ich weiss ich darf eig. nicht fahren und hab deshalb nix mitgenommen aber irgendwie will man dann doch nochmal hier und da einmal drüber rollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (8. September 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wo sind die geile Strecke bitte ?



Was sind das für Typen? Die können ja gar nichts...


----------



## slayerrider (9. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und du startest fürs Superfast Olympia Downhill Racing Team?
> Du solltest dich parallel  auch noch zum European Trial Contest anmelden. Und klar, natürlich nur ein Rad für alle drei Sachen mitnehmen. Bin fürs Slayer
> 
> PS: Ich kenn da noch jemanden der verkauft auch nen Fully Rahmen in Größe M, aber nix so cooles wie ein Rocky



kommst du morgen?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. September 2011)

Nach aktuellem Stand wohl eher nicht. Wollte mich heute morgen zwar anmelden, aber die Seite ging nich und dann war 12:00 vorbei. Dann hab ich ne Mail mit Anfrage losgeschickt, ob man sich morgen vor Ort anmelden kann, die dann heute abend als unzustellbar zurückkam  Will wohl nich sein. 
Außerdem hab ich mittlerweile von 2 Leuten gehört, dass die Hobby XC Strecke wohl eher langweilig sein soll, die Interessanten Sachen dürfen nur die "Profis" fahren.

Was machst du jetz? XC? DH?


----------



## la bourde (10. September 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Was sind das für Typen? Die können ja gar nichts...



Im Vergleich mit dem Video:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28708123"]FISE Experience Mont de Marsan 2011 Finale BMX on Vimeo[/ame]
2 oder 3 Namen klingen mir bekannt vor, aber was fuer Tricks:
2x backflip, 2x tailwhip, front flip no hand, 720, tailwhip superman, backflip superman...


----------



## la bourde (10. September 2011)

Slayerrider in USA


----------



## la bourde (10. September 2011)

Wie arbeitet man bei Nicolai?


Faceplant !!!


----------



## slayerrider (11. September 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Slayerrider in USA



Unglaublich gut, so gut hat das bei mir nicht geklappt. Aber für Deutschland war ich super!!!



la bourde schrieb:


> Faceplant !!!


massive!

Mehr Style geht nicht:





noch eins, das ist 10mal mehr wert als ein gemoshter 5fach Tailwhip:


----------



## la bourde (11. September 2011)

X1 suspension ist ein Tuner aus Frankreich, der ziemlich gut sein soll. Kleines Video mit dem Team (Julien Piccolo Techniker bei X1 racing und WC Fahrer, und Martin Jouët-Pastré, französischer Meister im U16)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28861892"]X1 Racing Suspension - Test Session on Vimeo[/ame]

PS: Andreu !!!


----------



## la bourde (11. September 2011)

Frage: Hat jemand so was zu verkaufen :





oder so was ?





EDIT:
Als Belohnung:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/202105/


----------



## Matthias247 (12. September 2011)

Slayerride beim XC besser platziert als beim DH - vielleicht sollte er die Disziplin wechseln? 
Und wie das wohl erst mit Reverb gewesen wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Slayerride beim XC besser platziert als beim DH - vielleicht sollte er die Disziplin wechseln?
> Und wie das wohl erst mit Reverb gewesen wäre?



Mich hat das auch schon bedenklich gestimmt. Aber ich habe das schon Analysiert, das hat ganz klar Gründe:
1. Relativ zur Teilnehmer Zahl gesehen war im DH deutlich besser. Beim XC waren ca. 60% der Leute besser wie ich und im DH war ich besser wie ca. 70% der Leute. 
2. Hat mir beim DH-Finale der mentale Support meiner Fan-Kurve gefehlt, den ich noch sehr deutlich beim XC gehabt habe.
3. Vlt. lag es auch dran, dass ich irgendwie nach dem XC ein bisschen müde war.

Aber 2. hat sicher den größten Unterschied gemacht.


----------



## plusminus (12. September 2011)

@la_bourde: das TL FC-32 hätte ich Dir ggf. Muss daheim mal in der Kiste schauen.

@ll: hat jemand noch nen 9fach Schalthebel Deore aufwärts?

Grüße
Axel


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2011)

Ich habe einen LX-Hebel.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. September 2011)

Hat viel. jemand eine Kurbel zu verkaufen?
Saint, slx, hone?


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2011)

Du kannst eine Diabolus von mir ausleihen, wenn der Abzieher nicht drauf ist wackelt sie ein bisschen sonst geht sie gut.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Sain...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aaeab0757

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Sain...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2567856d95

Ich fahr grad noch die xt und schau das ich mir jetzt schnell eine neue zuleg aber danke

Gehn die oben klar?


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2011)

die sind beide 5mm kÃ¼rzer wie deine jetztige!

Erst wÃ¼rde ich hÃ¶chstens fÃ¼r 60â¬ nehmen.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. September 2011)

Ich find die für 50 schon teuer. Da darf man noch 20Eur für ein Tretlager draufrechnen und ist schon fast beim Preis einer nagelneuen SLX.

@+-: (wow, was für ne Zeichenfolge)
Ich hab noch sogar noch ein ganzes Paar LX Shifter  Wenn dir aber einer reicht dann slayerrider fragen.

@slayerrider: Ja, die Fan Kurve hats sicher ausgemacht. Du könntest ja jetzt einfach immer nur XC mitfahren um etwas Show zu machen, so wie halt CG und einige andere im DH  Vielleicht gibts dafür dann auch einen Sponsor?


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ich find die für 50 schon teuer. Da darf man noch 20Eur für ein Tretlager draufrechnen und ist schon fast beim Preis einer nagelneuen SLX.
> 
> @+-: (wow, was für ne Zeichenfolge)
> Ich hab noch sogar noch ein ganzes Paar LX Shifter  Wenn dir aber einer reicht dann slayerrider fragen.
> ...



ach, ich habe auch beide. Aber man wird sich sicher einig.

oh, das mit dem Innenlager habe ich nicht gesehen. Dann auf keine Fall mehr wie 50 und sie sind auch nur 170mm lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (12. September 2011)

Wie ist denn der Zustand Eurer Schalthebel?
Preisliche Vorstellung für den rechten, bzw. das Paar? Gerne auch per PM, dann halten wir das Forum davon frei.

Danke und Grüße
Axel


----------



## Metaball (13. September 2011)

Abend zusammen,
wollte mal anfragen ob morgen wieder tour angesagt ist oder nicht. (soll ja anscheinend nicht regnen)
wenn ja, wollte ich fragen ob ein Kumpel auch mitkommen darf. Bei der Tour dürfte er ohne Probleme mithalten können. Ansonsten wäre ich euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr vielleicht bis 18.15 auf mich warten könntet, ich versuche aber bis 18.00 uhr am paladion zu sein. (habe bis um 17.35 uhr schule -.-)


----------



## la bourde (13. September 2011)

British style:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGMstwEQUeg&feature=player_embedded"]Brompton World Championship 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Warum hat Danny Hart nicht teilgenommen ?

Oh my God ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCr-pPgXCGQ&feature=player_embedded"]Alli RideShop BMX Dirt Big Air Highlights - Toyota Challenge      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (13. September 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


>


Etwas ist mir gerade aufgefallen:
Wie viel Leute probieren mit ihrem Handy ein Bild zu schießen ...

Wie viel ******* Bilder, die auf Facebook hochladen werden 
Leute, lässt lieber die richtige Fotografen ihres Job machen.


----------



## slayerrider (13. September 2011)

Metaball schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> wollte mal anfragen ob morgen wieder tour angesagt ist oder nicht. (soll ja anscheinend nicht regnen)
> wenn ja, wollte ich fragen ob ein Kumpel auch mitkommen darf. Bei der Tour dürfte er ohne Probleme mithalten können. Ansonsten wäre ich euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr vielleicht bis 18.15 auf mich warten könntet, ich versuche aber bis 18.00 uhr am paladion zu sein. (habe bis um 17.35 uhr schule -.-)



Du kannst jeden mitbringen. Jeder darf immer mit fahren.

Wenn du sicher bist, dass du kommst. Dann warte ich dort auf dich und wir fahren dann einen kleine Abkürzung und treffen die anderen. Mir also einfach Bescheid geben. Wenn du rechtzeitig bist hat es sich sowieso erledigt.


----------



## Matthias247 (14. September 2011)

Hi,

bitte die Info an alle für heute abend rausgeben (lassen), dass LICHT mittlerweile leider wieder Pflicht ist. Wäre unpraktisch wenn wieder Hektik entsteht weil einer früh heim muss oder nichts mehr sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (14. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte die Info an alle für heute abend rausgeben (lassen), dass LICHT mittlerweile leider wieder Pflicht ist. Wäre unpraktisch wenn wieder Hektik entsteht weil einer früh heim muss oder nichts mehr sieht.



Hä? Glaube nicht, dass Cafescup das ließt und soll er die Leute einzeln anrufen?

Aber wenn ich dran denke bringe ich eines mit.


----------



## Matthias247 (14. September 2011)

a) Ich habs ihm auch gemailt, kann ja denk ich übers Paladion Bescheid geben lassen
b) Habs hier nochmal geschrieben, damit auch die, die nur das Forum lesen, dran denken


----------



## cafescup (14. September 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hä? Glaube nicht, dass Cafescup das ließt und soll er die Leute einzeln anrufen?
> 
> Aber wenn ich dran denke bringe ich eines mit.




Ha... ich lese es
Im Paladion habe ich bereits Bescheid gegeben.

Danke Matthias das Du die Leuts informiert hast

Also dann bis später

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (16. September 2011)

Wie schon bei ein paar Leuten angekündigt muss ich heute um 18Uhr gehen. 

Aber dafür komme ich früher! D.h. heute ist von 16-18Uhr der RKV offen.


----------



## slayerrider (16. September 2011)

Ich glaub ich seh nicht richtig, welcher Vollpfosten hat den Pumptrack umgebaut und so zugerichtet???


----------



## Matthias247 (16. September 2011)

Habe danach noch einen neuen Trick erfunden:
Den One-Foot-Curb-Walk. In der letzten Kurbe mit dem Rad überhalb des Anliegers gefahren und gleichzeitig mit dem rechten Fuß am Boden entlanggehüpft. Sah sicher sehr loose aus.


----------



## Matthias247 (17. September 2011)

Für alle kurzfristig entschlossenen: 12:30 bei mir und dann schauen wie lange es noch nicht regnet


----------



## slayerrider (18. September 2011)

wir gehen nach Esslingen. Vlt. hat ja noch jemand Bock.


----------



## Matthias247 (18. September 2011)




----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (18. September 2011)

Ist das der Plan?
vimeo.com/29082880


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (18. September 2011)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Ist das der Plan?
> vimeo.com/29082880


[ame="http://vimeo.com/29082880"]wideopenmag: First look at Bristol's new BMX/Pump track at Stockwood on Vimeo[/ame]
Ungefaehr. Sollte aber besser werden


----------



## slayerrider (18. September 2011)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Ist das der Plan?
> vimeo.com/29082880



Das kann ja jeder. Wir wollen schon einen richtigen Pumptrack!


----------



## la bourde (18. September 2011)

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. September 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.



Was ist nicht schlecht, die Blonde rechts auf dem Bild?


----------



## slayerrider (19. September 2011)

Naja, das ist schon ziemlich billig...
So auf Freeride-Niveau.

Edit sagt, ich muss das Bild zitieren:


la bourde schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.


----------



## la bourde (19. September 2011)

Du meinst die Zwölfjährige ?


----------



## slayerrider (19. September 2011)

Ich hätte ja 11 gesagt....


----------



## plusminus (20. September 2011)

Muss ich mir sorgen machen, dass ihr euch in dem Altersbereich so gut auskennt? 

+-


----------



## la bourde (20. September 2011)

The oldest the fruit, the sweeter the juice !

Ich hasse wenn es bitter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (20. September 2011)

Ich glaub ihr solltet mehr radln


----------



## slayerrider (20. September 2011)




----------



## slayerrider (20. September 2011)

Morgen steigt wieder die legendäre RKV Mittwochstour. Wetter soll super werden. Treffpunkt wie immer am Paladion, los gehts um 18Uhr. Licht nicht vergessen, da wir sicher erst nach Einbruch der Nacht zurückkommen.


----------



## la bourde (21. September 2011)

War richtig gut heute Abend !!! 
Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter naechste Woche wieder in Ordnung ist.

EDIT sagt:
800mm Lenker sind bestimmt nicht zu empfehlen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO0VLouJFNQ&feature=player_embedded"]valparaiso polc 2011 gopro HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Matthias247 (21. September 2011)

Ja, war wieder gut heute.
Das Video hatten wir aber schon


----------



## cafescup (21. September 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> War richtig gut heute Abend !!!
> Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter naechste Woche wieder in Ordnung ist.
> 
> EDIT sagt:
> ...



Jepp war echt klasse 


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (22. September 2011)

War auch gut heute Abend !

Immer mehr Leute probieren Trial brakeless...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/29387872"]Brakeless trial by Adrien Pontier on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. September 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich im rkv aufschließen muss wenn jannik usw. nicht kommen?


----------



## la bourde (23. September 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTIUEH7ARso&NR=1"]103 Ã  une vitesse de 140 km/h      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Edit: Nicht nur die Bmxer können Bar spin überall ...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/29359546"]ED WONKA on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (23. September 2011)

Hmm ja, bei dem Tempo brauchts dann auch keinen Helm mehr.
Aber was ist das für ne krasse Haltung?

PS: Für n 29er Fully relativ interessant


----------



## plusminus (23. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hmm ja, bei dem Tempo brauchts dann auch keinen Helm mehr.
> Aber was ist das für ne krasse Haltung?
> 
> PS: Für n 29er Fully relativ interessant



Wenn dann Rumblefish!!

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (24. September 2011)

Ne, eigentlich ein Prime 
Aber das wird auch nich günstig. 

La Bourde: Hätten heute noch weiter fahren sollen, war ja cool und das danach hat sich beim besten Willen nicht gelohnt.
Haben heute neue Lines auf dem HW5 erkundet. Double mit "überraschender Landung" und ne neue Müneck Variante.


----------



## la bourde (24. September 2011)

@Matthias247: ja war super. Wieviel km sind wir überhaupt gefahren ?
Was machen wir morgen ?

Die Müneck Variante war ich schon mit Slayer gefahren. Du weißt ja, er hat ein Tick für solche ultra steile Abfahrt.

Schade für die Wohnung. Habe ne mail zu meinem Freund geschickt.

EDIT: Wann haben wir das letzte BMX Video gepostet ? Zu lange her oder ? 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/29413180"]Verde BMX - Dave Thompson Video Part on Vimeo[/ame]
Wirklich gut.


----------



## la bourde (25. September 2011)

@Slayerrider: Switchrider muss vlt auf dem neuen Last warten:












Sollte nur 11kg wiegen, und es gibt nette Details ...


----------



## slayerrider (26. September 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> @Matthias247: ja war super. Wieviel km sind wir überhaupt gefahren ?
> Was machen wir morgen ?
> 
> Die Müneck Variante war ich schon mit Slayer gefahren. Du weißt ja, er hat ein Tick für solche ultra steile Abfahrt.
> ...



Die Action ist hammer.


----------



## slayerrider (27. September 2011)

Darf hier nicht fehlen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (27. September 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Darf hier nicht fehlen:





In dem Velovert Zeitschrift  hatten sie auch Einkaufwagen auf richtige Trails getestet.
Den Artikel habe ich bestimmt 50 Mal gelesen.


----------



## slayerrider (27. September 2011)

Als ich heute auf dem Ministrantenpfad gefahren bin, habe ich gedacht: "Hm, komisch warum hat es hier so komische Schleifspuren auf dem Trail?" 100m weiter war dann ein älterer Herr und der hat den Trail mit einem Besen gefegt.


----------



## DaBoom (27. September 2011)

den Herrn sollte man kennen. 
Am besten kurz stoppen und freundlich grüßen, auch wenn man mal total loose unterwegs ist

btw
das Stück HW5 bis Hildrizhausen ist wieder fahrbar


----------



## la bourde (28. September 2011)

Da das Wetter heute Abend gut sein soll, wird *heute Abend wieder ein Tour *gefahren.
Treffpunkt wie jeder Mittwoch vor dem *Paladion* Fitness Studio, um 18:00.
Jeder ist willkommen.
Bitte Beleuchtung mitbringen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. September 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Da das Wetter heute Abend gut sein soll, wird *heute Abend wieder ein Tour *gefahren.
> Treffpunkt wie jeder Mittwoch vor dem *Paladion* Fitness Studio, um 18:00.
> Jeder ist willkommen.
> Bitte Beleuchtung mitbringen.



ich habe fest eingeplant dabei zu sein. 

dann bis heute Abend 
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (28. September 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ich habe fest eingeplant dabei zu sein.
> 
> dann bis heute Abend
> ra.



gut, ich komme auch! Wir fahren zusammen hin? 17:35Uhr bei mir?


----------



## slayerrider (28. September 2011)

Was macht man, wenn man Bundestagspräsident ist und der Papst kommt, noch schlimmer, wenn er auf den eigenen Platz will, statt ans Rednerpult? 0:36 ist die Lösung:


----------



## la bourde (28. September 2011)

Leute wars wieder genial !
Danke an alle für die top Stimmung !

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. September 2011)

Bin neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (28. September 2011)

@Matthias247:
Damit es dir besser geht, schenck ich dir dieses Video:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28589430"]LOTEK/GARRETT REEVES on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. September 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> @Matthias247:
> Damit es dir besser geht, schenck ich dir dieses Video:
> LOTEK/GARRETT REEVES on Vimeo



von dem Clip würde ich gerne die Break-Outs sehen :- )


----------



## slayerrider (29. September 2011)

Wah, Ninjadrop 180° und 360°. Muss ich unbedingt wieder mit druchstarten.


----------



## slayerrider (29. September 2011)

wie auch immer der Rahmen ist, aber sonst passt alles bis auf den falschen slr:


----------



## slayerrider (30. September 2011)

Super Wetter heute: Ab 17Uhr ist wieder beim RKV geöffnet. Ich hoffe ihr kommt alle!


----------



## I_Flowri (30. September 2011)

heut komm ich wahrscheinlich nich aber morgen bin ich auch mal wieder am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (30. September 2011)

Ah, ganz wichtig:

*Morgen ist der große Build and Ride Event beim RKV. Wir räumen ein bisschen auf, bauen was und lassen das ganze mit Fahren und Grillen ausklingen. Kommt alle vorbei! Jeder ist eingeladen. Los geht's um 11Uhr!*


----------



## slayerrider (3. Oktober 2011)

Ein großes Dankeschön an alle die am Samstag so fleißig geholfen haben.


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Oktober 2011)

Will jemand heute noch was machen bevor es wieder das regnen anfängt?
Die 18:00 Runde gibts ja jetzt nicht mehr so wie ichs verstanden hab, dann würde ich evtl auch früher starten damits noch etwas hell ist.
Tempo eher Sub-GA (und das nicht nach +- Maßstab ), mehr will ich mir gerade nicht zumuten.


----------



## slayerrider (5. Oktober 2011)

oh, schade, ich hätte Bock gehabt. Hatte aber leider auch gar keine Zeit. 

Zum Glück wird das Wetter am We mal wieder richtig schelcht...


----------



## cafescup (5. Oktober 2011)

Hätte auch Lust gehabt. Ich war aber erst um 18:30 zu hause 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Oktober 2011)

Damit keiner neidisch sein muss: Ich war letztendlich Punkt 20:15 von der Arbeit daheim


----------



## slayerrider (5. Oktober 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Damit keiner neidisch sein muss: Ich war letztendlich Punkt 20:15 von der Arbeit daheim



naja, heute wäre wohl die letzte Chance auf gutes Wetter gewesen, aber so ist das nun mal.


----------



## la bourde (6. Oktober 2011)

Street heute Abend, falls es nicht regnet ?


----------



## la bourde (6. Oktober 2011)

Termin ist. 18:30 vor Fresch Dax.


----------



## la bourde (6. Oktober 2011)

Wieder ein Top Idee von Red bull :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv2p5TT9yFo&feature=player_embedded"]Gee Atherton vs 400 mountain bikers - Red Bull Foxhunt - Downhill MTB race      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Wirklich gut.

Ein bisschen Snowboard:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4CUNVYxxZM"]The Art of FLIGHT - The Metal Trailer      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (6. Oktober 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wieder ein Top Idee von Red bull :
> Gee Atherton vs 400 mountain bikers - Red Bull Foxhunt - Downhill MTB race      - YouTube
> Wirklich gut.
> 
> ...



hammer. Sowohl die Idee vom ersten als auch die Aufnahmen vom zweiten. Aber Ski ist trotzdem cooler!


----------



## la bourde (7. Oktober 2011)

Wieder Street Abend vor Fresch um 18:30.


----------



## la bourde (7. Oktober 2011)

So wie sieht es aus fuer dieses Wochenende ?
Das Wetter wird hoffentlich nicht so schlecht.

Wer waere dabei ?
Ich denke wir werden enduro oder DH fahren.


----------



## slayerrider (8. Oktober 2011)

Will niemand mitkommen?
Wir starten so um 14:30Uhr.


----------



## slayerrider (8. Oktober 2011)

Wie angesprochen kommt hier: Reed VS Stewart:


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. Oktober 2011)

will jemand mit streeten nach stuggi?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2011)

Plan war glaub nachher Enduro (AM plus, Hardcore XC, ...) fahren zu gehen 
Start so gegen 14:30. Vielleicht will da auch noch jemand mit?
Denke La Bourde schreibt nachher noch was dazu.


----------



## slayerrider (9. Oktober 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Plan war glaub nachher Enduro (AM plus, Hardcore XC, ...) fahren zu gehen
> Start so gegen 14:30. Vielleicht will da auch noch jemand mit?
> Denke La Bourde schreibt nachher noch was dazu.


Ich komme da mit.


----------



## la bourde (9. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, ich habe das Forum heute nicht gelesen.

War super, hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht.
Aber jetzt bin ich wirklich platt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Oktober 2011)

Immer schön die Augen offen halten beim Biken:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGpe-VFuxRc&feature=email"]Mountain biker ambushed by African antelope      - YouTube[/nomedia]

CU bald
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (12. Oktober 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Immer schön die Augen offen halten beim Biken:
> 
> Mountain biker ambushed by African antelope      - YouTube
> 
> ...


woh, allerdings denke ich manchaml sowas könnte einem auch mit so einem Monsterköter bei uns um die Ecke passieren.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Oktober 2011)

oder nem Auto ...
oder nem Jogger mit Ohrenstöpsel


----------



## la bourde (13. Oktober 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Immer schön die Augen offen halten beim Biken:
> 
> Mountain biker ambushed by African antelope      - YouTube
> 
> ...




Wirklich gut !


----------



## slayerrider (14. Oktober 2011)

Heute Nachmittag ist der RKV wieder ab 17Uhr geöffnet. Jeder ist eingeladen vorbeizukommen.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Bilder von Heute

















Ps: Letzte ist Leider unscharf.. Und die farben ein bischen grell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (14. Oktober 2011)

Janniks Tuck ist ganz ganz Nahe an Perfektion.

Danke an Bikefreak für die Mühe!


----------



## la bourde (15. Oktober 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Janniks Tuck ist ganz ganz Nahe an Perfektion.
> 
> Danke an Bikefreak für die Mühe!



Hammer 

EDIT sagt:
MAHLZEIT !!!






Spank !
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rluvxY96bwY&feature=related"]Les Crosets Downhill Crash hd helmcam      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (17. Oktober 2011)

Will jemand ein bisschen Streeten heute Abend ?
So gegen 18:30 oder so ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei - bei dir vor der Haustür?


----------



## la bourde (17. Oktober 2011)

Jo Stevenscrosser !
Ja perfekt.
Freue ich mich dich wieder zu sehen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. Oktober 2011)

Dann bis nachher


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. Oktober 2011)

Rider: Slayerrider
Camera: LaBourde
Flash: Stevenscrosser

Ich habe es mal als Foto der Woche vorgeschlagen - also fleißig Voten 

Und! LaBourde:


----------



## *Bike-freak* (18. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## slayerrider (18. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Mühe! War super an dem Abend und die Bilder sind sowieso super!!!!


----------



## la bourde (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja die Bilder sind gut geworden.
Danke stevenscrosser.

Wir fahren street am Donnerstag Abend ich denke gegen 20:00.
Wer möchte noch mitfahren  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Oktober 2011)

Leute wir sind Foto des Tages (19.10.11) geworden O.O 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/


----------



## *Bike-freak* (19. Oktober 2011)

@LaBourde
ich bin am do. dabei


----------



## slayerrider (19. Oktober 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Leute wir sind Foto des Tages (19.10.11) geworden O.O
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/



Hammer! Danke!


----------



## la bourde (20. Oktober 2011)

So heute Abend street gegen 20:15 vor Frech Dax.
Es könnte sein, dass ich ein bisschen später komme.

Bis bald.


----------



## slayerrider (20. Oktober 2011)

Vlt. schaffe ich ja 20:15Uhr.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (20. Oktober 2011)

schafft es auch jemand früher?


----------



## raystriker (20. Oktober 2011)

hi ich bin der $$$RAY STRIKER$$$


----------



## slayerrider (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich mache heute nochmal beim RKV auf mal schauen ob es trocken ist. So oft wird es die Möglichkeit diese Jahr dann nicht mehr geben. Start wie immer um 17Uhr.


----------



## raystriker (21. Oktober 2011)

ups, vertran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (21. Oktober 2011)

Schoener Daempfer auf dem Labyrinth

EDIT: Alex, Slayerrider und ich bestellen dieses Wochenende einige Kugellager. Braucht jemand was (zB. fuer die Hope Nabe) ? Lasst mich bitte wissen.


----------



## slayerrider (22. Oktober 2011)

Endlich ein K9 das schon fast perfekt ist:






Bremse tauschen und sonst fällt mir nichts ein.


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Oktober 2011)

Griffe - aber ein K9 kriegt man nie perfekt (im Sinne von schön), das Ding hat einfach zu viele Kona/Alutech Gene


----------



## la bourde (23. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, vlt. nicht so schön aber wahrscheinlich einer der beste DH Rahmen überhaupt.

*Morgen, den 24. Oktober 2011 fangen wir wieder mit dem Stammtisch !
Termin: 20:00 beim Café Schilling
*
Lisa, Alex, Mandy, Matthias, ich und vlt Ra sind dabei.
Wer kommt noch ? Cafescup ? Olaf ? Stevenscrosser ? +- ?

Am Mittwoch Abend planen wir auch ein kleines Enduro Tour. Ich denke erst um 18:00.

Am Donnerstag street Session gegen 20:00 (*Bike-freak*, Slayer, ich vlt Ra)


----------



## la bourde (23. Oktober 2011)

Das Run des Jahres, von einem anderen Sicht
"How can Danny Hart sit down with balls that big" Rob Warner


----------



## cycle-lisa (23. Oktober 2011)

hi,

hat mir heute voll viel spass in albstadt gemacht! danke francois, david, moritz und alex für die schützer!!!

lg lisa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (23. Oktober 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Das Run des Jahres, von einem anderen Sicht
> "How can Danny Hart sit down with balls that big" Rob Warner



wha, wie lustig. Als Warners Bier leer ist, schreit Page gerade rum und was macht Warner, er nimmt einfach Pages Bier!


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Oktober 2011)

Mir reicht es heute leider nicht - aber ich freue mich, dass der Montag Abend Stammtisch pünklich zur dunklen Jahreszeit wiederbelebt wird. Ich werde in 2 Wochen auch kommen 
Nicolai AMT


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Oktober 2011)

Apropos Protektoren: Ich hÃ¤tte ein paar nagelneue Race Face Rally FR Knie/schienbeinschoner zu verkaufen da sie mir nicht wirklich gut passen. Farbe schwarz, GrÃ¶Ãe L, 30â¬

@slayerrider: Vielleicht wars auch Warners Zweitbier? War ja immerhin noch voll


----------



## *Bike-freak* (24. Oktober 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @slayerrider: Vielleicht wars auch Warners Zweitbier? War ja immerhin noch voll



sein Zweitbier war es auf gar kein fall er hatte davor bestimmt schon ein par andere


----------



## slayerrider (24. Oktober 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Mir reicht es heute leider nicht - aber ich freue mich, dass der Montag Abend Stammtisch pünklich zur dunklen Jahreszeit wiederbelebt wird. Ich werde in 2 Wochen auch kommen
> Nicolai AMT



vlt. hätte man das auch hier posten können, aber vlt. wurde es nur vergessen.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Apropos Protektoren: Ich hätte ein paar nagelneue Race Face Rally FR Knie/schienbeinschoner zu verkaufen da sie mir nicht wirklich gut passen. Farbe schwarz, Größe L, 30
> 
> @slayerrider: Vielleicht wars auch Warners Zweitbier? War ja immerhin noch voll


Was für ein Wort: "Zweitbier" Aber warum stand das dann bei Page?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. Oktober 2011)

Howdie, 

das wäre doch mal ne richtig interessante Veranstaltung:

http://video.mpora.de/watch/43DlsxRNU/hd/

sollen wir da nächstes Jahr mitmachen  ??

Wer kommt mit?

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja, davon hab ich auch erst gehÃ¶rt und es hÃ¶rt sich richtig interessant an! Angenehme StreckenlÃ¤ngen (nicht so wie bei den deutschen Etappenrennen), viele Trails und sicher ne interessante Region.
Nachteil: 1350â¬, es gibt nicht viele StartplÃ¤tze, kann kein FranzÃ¶sisch

Wenn mich jemand sponsort wÃ¼rd ich aber fahren


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Oktober 2011)

> vlt. hätte man das auch hier posten können, aber vlt. wurde es nur vergessen.



Wie meinst?


----------



## la bourde (25. Oktober 2011)

Slayerriders heaven:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29455521"]Vincent Pernin - Trespasser on Vimeo[/ame]

Here are some words from Brett Tippie:



> "I know Vincent Pernin from trying to follow him at high speeds down steep, sketchy lines in Whistler , BC. He was a top 10 pro downhiller in France that decided to freeride as much as possible. A great natural rider with a friendly, funny attitude. I know the trail Trespasser from trying to stay on my bike riding it. It is easily the gnarliest, steepest, most technical trail hidden on Whistler and camera's don't usually give it justice how badass it is. Vince rips it up, and makes it look easy! Enjoy!!"


-Brett Tippie

Noch ein Video von ihm auf La Fat in 2008:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5701818"]Helmet cam at the Lac Blanc bike park (Vosges, France) on Vimeo[/ame]
Jerome Clementz, der gerade das Trans-Provence gewonnen hat, folgt mit der Kamera.


----------



## slayerrider (25. Oktober 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Wie meinst?



Ich meinte nur, dass man hier auch hätte posten können, dass am Montag Stammtisch gewesen wäre. Aber egal, das war nur eine Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (25. Oktober 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur, dass man hier auch hätte posten können, dass am Montag Stammtisch gewesen wäre. Aber egal, das war nur eine Idee.



Du brauchst dringend neue Brille


----------



## la bourde (25. Oktober 2011)

Morgen leichtes Tour ab 18:00.
Treffpunkt: vor Frechdax um 18:00

Bitte Beleuchtung und warme Kleidungen mitnehmen.


----------



## la bourde (26. Oktober 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/2609597"]Alfons und die Kehrwoche on Vimeo[/ame]

Unterste Schublade:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osWKOLteTpA"]Andreas Haaaalt Stoooop!!! Frauentausch      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Die Parodie:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEExA6dj63I"]Frauentausch - HAAAALT STOP ! ! !      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Für Ra:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT6FAvuxY-4"]kÃ©kÃ© tuning du nord      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9fj6RjC95E"]kÃ©kÃ© tuning du nord part 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (26. Oktober 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Du brauchst dringend neue Brille



Das passt gut in die Reihe der fails, seit einer Woche....
Ich hoffe das legt sich wieder.


----------



## slayerrider (27. Oktober 2011)

Heute Abend: Streetsession in BB. Wahrscheinlich gegen 19:30Uhr. Genauer Zeitpunkt wird noch bekannt gegeben.


----------



## plusminus (27. Oktober 2011)

Alfons ist klasse!
Schon etwas älteres aus seinem Tagebuch:


> Wiederatomausstieg
> 
> Ich gratuliere zum Wiederautomausstieg. Wir Franzosen bleiben aber bei Atom, das tut mir leid, aber meine Landsleute sind einfach so
> Sowieso, selbst wenn Sarkozy unsere AKWs abschalten möchte, könnte er das gar nicht. Weil er kommt nicht an dem Schalter ran.



Heute Abend leider schon wieder keine Zeit. Dabei will mein Author doch auch mal in der Gruppe fahren....

+-


----------



## slayerrider (27. Oktober 2011)

Ok, wir starten doch erst um 20Uhr.
Bis heute Abend.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Oktober 2011)

Auf Wunsch ist heute der RKV doch noch mal geöffnet. Ich hoffe es ist ein bisschen trockener als bei den letzten beiden Malen. Vorraussichtlich ist dies das letzte mal für diese Jahr. Also nutzt die Chance!


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde evtl. noch mit Fotosachen vorbeischauen. Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (28. Oktober 2011)

ups, habe ich wohl die Zeit vergessen. 17Uhr.


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. Oktober 2011)

Impressionen vom letzten RKV-Abend für dieses Jahr:














































Bilder nur auf die Schnelle entrauscht - das geht auch besser  Danke Jungs !

EDIT: Slayerrrider ist das mit oder ohne WHIP IT! besser?


----------



## slayerrider (29. Oktober 2011)

Mir eigentlich egal. Das darfst du selbst entscheiden. Allerdings sieht wahrscheinlich jeder das gewhipt wird...

Danke für die Mühe und Probs to Jannik!


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke ich finds ohne doch besser


----------



## la bourde (30. Oktober 2011)

Hammer geile Bilder !!!
Noch mehr bitte !


----------



## slayerrider (30. Oktober 2011)

Bin doch noch hier. Will jemand eine Runde fahren? Matthias?
So bis in 1h oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Bilder sind super!

Unsere Tour heute wars auch. David hat nebenbei auch noch den neuen Syntace Bananenschalenhalter entwickelt (taugt aber noch nichts) und eine neue Abfahrtsvariante im Krummbachtal ausprobiert..


----------



## slayerrider (30. Oktober 2011)

Hier das erwähnte Patent:


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 

ich will heute Nachmittag eine Tour weitestgehend auf den Trails von BB über Mauren, Rohrau Richtung Herrenberg machen.  

Will jemand mitkommen? Treffpunkt um 13.30 h beim RKV.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Oktober 2011)

bitte rechtzeitig kurz posten, sofern sich niemand meldet fahre ich nämlich direkt von mir zu Hause los und nicht erst beim RKV vorbei. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. November 2011)

Moin,

Slayerrider und ich starten heute um 13.00 h nach Korb. 
Will noch jemand mit?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (1. November 2011)

Ra und ich fahren nach Korb. Wir starten um 13Uhr. Vlt. hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen.


----------



## slayerrider (3. November 2011)

Heute Abend startet unsere obligatorische Streetsession in Böblingen. Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen vorbeizuschauen. Wir treffen uns um 19:30Uhr vor dem Frechdax.


----------



## Matthias247 (3. November 2011)

Ich werd wohl eher nicht dabei sein.

Was anderes: Ich habe wieder ein Winterpokal Team angemeldet. Wer noch ein paar Punkte für uns erarbeiten will kann sich ja bewerben


----------



## slayerrider (4. November 2011)

Da das Wetter gut ist, öffne ich doch heute nochmal beim RKV. Los geht es um 16Uhr! Bis dann.


----------



## Matthias247 (5. November 2011)

Etwas für La Bourde:






Und ja, der Lenker ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (6. November 2011)

Ein spicy mit einer N'dee und einen Stoy ?
Es ist ein bisschen zu krass finde ich.
Aber sonst sehr schön, stimmt.

Das da ist auch nicht schlecht

Chatel:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R19b08Je6QQ"]Day 9 - Chatel      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (6. November 2011)

*Morgen unserem 2. Stammtisch findet um 20:00 im café Schilling statt.
Jeder ist willkommen.*


----------



## stevenscrosser (6. November 2011)

dabei


----------



## slayerrider (6. November 2011)

Helius sieht gut aus, aber was 140mm an der Front soll, ist mir unklar.


----------



## la bourde (6. November 2011)

Die Deville ist eine 160 Version oder ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. November 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> *Morgen unserem 2. Stammtisch findet um 20:00 im café Schilling statt.
> Jeder ist willkommen.*



HI, 

bei mir wird's heute nix mit Stammtisch. 

CU
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (7. November 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Die Deville ist eine 160 Version oder ?



Also ich sehe eher 140mm als 160mm aber vlt. täuscht das. Bitte einmal Sattel wechseln und los gehts.

Edit: Ich hoffe ihr habt alle den anderen Thread mit der Suche nach der Frau gesehen...


----------



## la bourde (8. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

jemand moechte meinen Giant Rahmen kaufen, er sucht aber noch:
- Federgabel
- Kurbeln
- Schaltwerk
- Vorbau
Eher aus dem XC Bereich.
Wenn jemand so was hat, bitte schnell melden.


----------



## Matthias247 (8. November 2011)

Kann dir anbieten:
1) Manitou Nixon (auf 115mm fahrbar)
3) XT invers
4) Race Face Deus 90mm 25.4, allerdings am besten in Kombination mit Lenker Race Face Evolve Riser 64cm
4.2) Truvativ AKA 70mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (8. November 2011)

Könntest du mir sagen, wie viel du gern für jeden Teil hättest ?


----------



## slayerrider (8. November 2011)

Hätte auch noch eine Pace Gabel. Frisch vom Service.


----------



## la bourde (9. November 2011)




----------



## slayerrider (9. November 2011)

bissle was geht schon noch. Stütze, Farbe der Kurbel und das Schaltwerk könnten durch aus noch verbessert werden.


----------



## la bourde (10. November 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31895560"]Faster Croquetas - EP5 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (11. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV1H2TGyDOE&feature=player_embedded"]Scott - From The Inside Out      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (11. November 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Scott - From The Inside Out      - YouTube



Hammer!

Heute sind wir noch einmal beim RKV. Starten um 16Uhr Jeder ist eingeladen zu kommen. Wir bewegen auch ein bisschen Erde!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. November 2011)

Hallo, 

wir starten morgen um 14.00 h zu einer Enduro Tour in Richtung Solitude / Botnangen / Feuerbach usw. Damit wir möglichst viel vom kostbaren Sonnenlicht abbekommen, fahren wir mit der S-Bahn nach Universtät und staren die Tour von dort. Wer mitkommen will nimmt am besten zur Sicherheit eine Funzel mit. 
Für die, die mit nur dem Rad fahren wollen, können wir uns um 20 nach zwei an der S-Bahn Haltestellle Universität treffen (bitte vorher kurz posten). 

Für die, die die S-Bahn nehmen wollen, Treffpunkt also morgen um 14.00 h vor dem Böbliinger Bahnhof, aber seid pünklich, die S-Bahn wartet nicht und wir müssen noch Tickets kaufen. 

Greetz vom Ra.


----------



## noie95 (11. November 2011)

ich würde mich als "gastfahrer" gerne mit anschließen  bin 14h am bhf bb


----------



## Matthias247 (11. November 2011)

Bin dabei, vermutlich ab Uni.
Früher könnt ihr nicht, oder? Finds ja angenehmer etwas mehr Reserven bis zur Dunkelheit zu haben.


----------



## plusminus (11. November 2011)

Hallo Ra,

ich fahre ja nicht mehr so oft S1, aber ist die Abfahrtszeit gen Stuttgart nicht schlag 14 Uhr? Denke ihr solltet die Treffzeit etwas vorverlegen sonst habt ihr viiiieeel Zeit zum Fahrkartenkauf.

Grüße
Axel, der morgen gern mitgekommen wäre, aber paar Sachen im Stuttgarter Umland abholen muss. Außerdem "isch 'abe gar keine Enduro (29er)".


----------



## slayerrider (11. November 2011)

Ich komme mit, egal wann wir starten. 


Großes Lob auch an Bikefreak, der heut mit seiner neuen Erde, tolles Zeug gebaut hat. Und natürlich danke an alle anderen die geholfen haben.


----------



## la bourde (11. November 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich komme mit, egal wann wir starten.
> 
> 
> Großes Lob auch an Bikefreak, der heut mit seiner neuen Erde, tolles Zeug gebaut hat. Und natürlich danke an alle anderen die geholfen haben.



Ich bin gespannt !
Es wird bestimmt super.

Danke an alle von mir auch. 

Alex und ich kommen auch morgen. Ich frage mal Lisa auch.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. November 2011)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir starten morgen um 14.00 h zu einer Enduro Tour in Richtung Solitude / Botnangen / Feuerbach usw. Damit wir möglichst viel vom kostbaren Sonnenlicht abbekommen, fahren wir mit der S-Bahn nach Universtät und staren die Tour von dort. Wer mitkommen will nimmt am besten zur Sicherheit eine Funzel mit.
> Für die, die mit nur dem Rad fahren wollen, können wir uns um 20 nach zwei an der S-Bahn Haltestellle Universität treffen (bitte vorher kurz posten).
> ...



Nach mehrfacher Bitte hier noch mal der Hinweis, Die Bahn fährt um 14.00 h wir sollten also 5 min vorher da sein damit wir ggf. noch Tickets kaufen können. 

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (12. November 2011)

Hi @ all

ich kann leider nicht mit, da es mir wegen einer austehenden Einladung zu spät wird.
Ich wünsche aber allen vieeeel Spaß.

Und einer soll ganz besonders aufpassen 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (12. November 2011)

So lange hätten wir sowieso nicht auf dich gewartet. 

Ich habe zwar nicht mich, aber dafür wieder ein bisschen Material getestet. Ergebnis: Taugt nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (13. November 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> So lange hätten wir sowieso nicht gewartet



Ich hatte am Mittag mit Ra telefoniert, aber es dann nicht gleich ins Forum geschrieben. 

Hauptsache es ist in der Biomechanik alles i.O.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (13. November 2011)

Wer hat nochmal gestern gemeint, dass das Wetter heute genauso sein soll? Hat sich irgendwie anders angefühlt 

@Ra: Diesen Trail meinte ich. Anscheinend ist da aber der Porcupine vom den du erzählt hast ein Teil davon.


----------



## slayerrider (13. November 2011)

Ich glaube ich war das. Ich habe mich auch ein bisschen gewundert....


----------



## plusminus (13. November 2011)

Hi,
ihr hättet nochmal nach Stuggi kommen müssen. Hier hat die Sonne, wie gestern, um die Wette gestrahlt während es bei Euch wohl neblig war.
Habe das Ganze, wie gestern, vom Bett aus beobachten müssen....

Grüße
Axel, bei dem es in der Regel eher nebliger ist als in BB.


----------



## Matthias247 (13. November 2011)

Also bis zum Katzenbacher Hof wars neblig - nördlicher bin ich nich gekommen. Am späten Nachmittag ists dann aber noch etwas aufgeklart. Die Temperatur war interessanterweise sehr konstant bei 1,x°.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. November 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wer hat nochmal gestern gemeint, dass das Wetter heute genauso sein soll? Hat sich irgendwie anders angefühlt
> 
> @Ra: Diesen Trail meinte ich. Anscheinend ist da aber der Porcupine vom den du erzählt hast ein Teil davon.



Das sieht richtig nach Spaß aus. Der Procupine Rim gehört zu den besten Trails die ich je gefahren bin. Wenn Du Dir mal das Video ansiehst (leider nicht von mir) dann verstehst Du was ich meine mit "kein Fahrfehler erlauben".

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23927096"]Porcupine Rim Singletrack - May 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

Und da ist der ganze Enschilada

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30175793"]The Whole Enchilada - October 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

Schade, dass das so weit weg ist. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## slayerrider (13. November 2011)

Weil ich es lustig finde:


----------



## Matthias247 (13. November 2011)

Hmm, das Video ist echt interessant. Auf 3000m Höhe sieht das Ding aus wie hier im Wald, und je weiter man runter kommt desto felsiger wirds. Genaus das Gegenteil von dem was man erwartet. 
Und der Porcupine Teil ist schon echt krass. Wie es da runter geht


----------



## Matthias247 (14. November 2011)

Heute Stammtisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (14. November 2011)

Ich dachte, der ist heute beim Rkv, aber vlt. kreuzt labourd noch auf und weiß was genaueres.


----------



## la bourde (14. November 2011)

Na ja es ist für mich auch etwas unklar ...
Möchtet ihr wirklich einen Stammtisch heute ?
@Ra: wie sieht es aus mit Beamer ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. November 2011)

ich würde auch kommen - können uns auch im rkv raum teffen, wenn david möchte.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. November 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Na ja es ist für mich auch etwas unklar ...
> Möchtet ihr wirklich einen Stammtisch heute ?
> @Ra: wie sieht es aus mit Beamer ?



Hallo, 

ich komme dann um 20.00 h zum RKV und wir versuchen den Beamer an die Decke zu ballern und die kabel zu verlegen. 



Grüsse ra.


----------



## la bourde (14. November 2011)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/11-11-11-Evening-Edit-with-Toffee-Dan,10330/bturman,109

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G1NR9Pdg6t4#!
Die Strecke ist so geil!


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. November 2011)

Ich habe gestern nochmal geschaut, hatte sich aber keiner mehr gemeldet - sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (15. November 2011)

Ra und ich waren im RKV um 20:00.


----------



## la bourde (16. November 2011)

Epic fail (Achtung schon hardcore)


----------



## Switch-Rider (17. November 2011)

video aus korb:
(david du bist am anfang kurz drauf)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17697/h


----------



## slayerrider (18. November 2011)

Video ist ganz gut.


Heute ist Bauen beim RKV angesagt. Ich hoffe ihr kommt alle! Los geht es um 16Uhr.


----------



## Matthias247 (18. November 2011)

Braucht jemand ne günstige 66?
a
b
-25Eur

Gibt dort auch noch einige Rahmen recht weit reduziert


----------



## la bourde (18. November 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Braucht jemand ne günstige 66?
> a
> b
> -25Eur
> ...



Ich habe vor kurz was interessantes über CRC gelesen.
Sie hatten einige Sunn zu verkaufen, derren Preise wirklich gut waren.
Jemand aus dem Velovert Forum hat ein gekauft.
Als diese Person das Rad bekommen hat, war sie ziemlich überrascht, dass die Schaltauge nicht ersetzbar war.
Ein anderer VV Mitglieder hat geantwortet, dass es Sunn-Fahrräd sei, das in Poln bzw. IDEAL hergestellt wurde.
Sunn hat tatsächlich dieses Jahr in Poln produziert, um die kosten zu reduzieren.
Ideal hätte diese Rahmenserie hergestellt, und als Sunn die bekommen hätte, hätte die französische Firma gesagt, dass es nicht in Ordnung sei, und die Rahmen waren Ausschuss.
Aber CRC hätte dann die Rahmen von Ideal gekauft ...
Ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt, aber falls ja, es ist echt ätzend.


----------



## slayerrider (18. November 2011)

Großes Dankeschön an alle die heute so gut geholfen haben!


----------



## slayerrider (19. November 2011)

Heute sind wir wieder ab 16Uhr auf dem Gelände. Der Pumptrack muss nun gefahren werden! Ihr dürft gerne kommen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. November 2011)

Hi, 

wir starten heute um 13.00 h beim RKV eine Tour Richtung Mauren, Ehningen, Rohrau, Herrenberg, 

Wer mitkommen will, bitte kurz posten. 

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## slayerrider (20. November 2011)

Ich komme mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (20. November 2011)

kann ich in rohrau dazustoßen?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. November 2011)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> kann ich in rohrau dazustoßen?



klar, am Kinderspielplatz?

Ich denke wir sind so gegen 13.45 h bis 14.00 h da, je nachdem ob wir noch eine kapitale Panne zwischendurch haben (Reifenplatzer, Sattelbruch.....)

Nimm mal Dein Mobilphone mit, 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (20. November 2011)

Ok gut passt
Nehm ich mit!


----------



## slayerrider (20. November 2011)

cool, dass du kommst!


----------



## la bourde (20. November 2011)

Bin auch dabei. Aber eher 50m vorne, wie immer


----------



## Matthias247 (20. November 2011)

Ein smoothes heiliges Kreuz:


----------



## slayerrider (20. November 2011)

Ob das jetzt am Santa Cruz liegt...

Aber ich will den Trail, jetzt, sofort!


----------



## la bourde (21. November 2011)

Big mtb
Le Salbert ! Dort habe ich wirklich mit MTB angefangen !

Loose !!!

@Slayer; der 14 Jahrige


----------



## Matthias247 (22. November 2011)

Reminder: Sonntagsfahrer JubiRide am WE
Denke mal ihr seid alle am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. November 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Big mtb
> Le Salbert ! Dort habe ich wirklich mit MTB angefangen !
> 
> Loose !!!
> ...


oh, zufällig habe ich das Video heut schon beim Mittagessen gesehen. Alles von Silviafilms ist hammer! Neulich gab es da ein super Video bei diesem Spot, mit diesem rießigen Kicker aus den Baumstämmen.

Der Crash! Wie krass ist das denn. Aber was macht eigentlich das Mädchen da? Erst stürzt sie beinahe und dann fällt sie auf ihn drauf???



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Reminder: Sonntagsfahrer JubiRide am WE
> Denke mal ihr seid alle am Start?


Ich bin bereit!

Bring doch du einen Foto mit.


----------



## la bourde (22. November 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> oh, zufällig habe ich das Video heut schon beim Mittagessen gesehen. Alles von Silviafilms ist hammer! Neulich gab es da ein super Video bei diesem Spot, mit diesem rießigen Kicker aus den Baumstämmen.
> 
> Der Crash! Wie krass ist das denn. Aber was macht eigentlich das Mädchen da? Erst stürzt sie beinahe und dann fällt sie auf ihn drauf???
> 
> ...


Wir kommen auch.

cycle-lisa, *Bike-freak*, Switch-Rider, stevenscrosser, cafescup, +-,  noie95, wie sieht es aus mit euch ?


----------



## Matthias247 (22. November 2011)

@slayerrider: Dachte vielleicht jemand mit kürzerem Anfahrtsweg und demnach weniger eingefrorenen Fingern will das vielleicht tun  Alternativ mach ichs aber auch. 
Ich werd wieder von hier losfahren, wer will kann sich gerne anschließen. Fahrzeit zur Stelle bei guten Bedingungen ist ca ne Stunde.

@la bourde: Da du es noch garnicht weißt: *Bike-freak* will deine neue Freundin werden. Dann kommt er sicherlich auch mit


----------



## plusminus (23. November 2011)

Moinsen,

ich muss am Sonntag Vormittag erstmal von Rottenburg, wo ich am Samstag hinfahre, zurück nach Stuttgart radeln. Weiß nicht wann ich da loskomme. Aber 13 Uhr Stelle könnte klappen - ist nur noch die Frage ob ich so viel fahren möchte  Der Jubiride geht ja gerne mal bis in die Dunkelheit.

Greetz
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (23. November 2011)

Ne, wir waren immer noch bei Helligkeit am Weihnachtsmarkt. Und Streckenmäßig waren das die letzten Jahre keine 15km - die sich aber trotzdem fast 3 Stunden hingezogen haben. Aber du musst natürlich noch von Möhringen hin und zurück.


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. November 2011)

Felix:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (23. November 2011)

Kann nich sein - Knieschoner und kein Schlafanzug


----------



## slayerrider (23. November 2011)

Nochmal was zu Silvia Films:


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. November 2011)

@ Ra: Das Bild von Felix meinte ich am Samstag:

Felix tarnt sich als Zahnbürste:




In Echt:


----------



## la bourde (24. November 2011)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> @ Ra: Das Bild von Felix meinte ich am Samstag:


----------



## slayerrider (24. November 2011)

Was geht hier???


Ah, es gibt wieder einen Thread zu Freeridestrecken im Schönbuch. Siehe Stuttgart und Umgebung.


----------



## slayerrider (25. November 2011)

Da dank des Klimawandels immer noch so tolles Wetter ist, sind wir heute Nachmittag wieder beim RKV. Ab 16Uhr bin ich dann da.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. November 2011)

@slayerrider:
Hier hätten wir das ganze in "la bourde" Konfiguration:




Finds aber ansonsten nicht so toll aufgebaut, da gabs schon deutlich bessere.


----------



## slayerrider (25. November 2011)

Oh, oh, mein Geldbeutel...

Aber du hast schon recht drum herum geht noch einiges. Aber einfach so in XL zu mir und dann kann ich den shit gleich rauswerfen und ein paar gute Sachen habe ich schon noch da.

Damit auch du ein bisschen an Konsum denken musst hast du ja sicher schon gesehen):




Aber Fox shit usw. und der Rahmen. Aber es sieht ja gut aus, das ist ja bekanntlich schon was. Immerhin der richtige Laufradbauer.

Aber das finde ich auch ganz nett (bis auf endlich viele Ausnahmen wie Sattel und Dämpfer):


----------



## Matthias247 (25. November 2011)

Ja, das TRc fänd ich grad perfekt als CC Bike - aber der Preis 

Das AC taugt mir jetzt - das Sitzrohr ist einfach sinnlos kurz und der Dämpfer passt auch net zum Rest.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. November 2011)

Hier noch etwas slackes:






Da short travel gerade in ist kannste es mit 110mm Federweg hinten fahren 
Und es passen 29er Laufräder rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (25. November 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @slayerrider:
> Hier hätten wir das ganze in "la bourde" Konfiguration:
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist den von jemandem aus BOS.
Nicht so gut aufgebaut, aber der Typ braucht nichts ultra geiles, er ist schnell genug ohne...
Er verkauft den Rahmen...
Schade er hat gut mit seinem Legend gepasst.


----------



## la bourde (25. November 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hier noch etwas slackes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und funktioniert fast so gut wie ein Intense 951


----------



## la bourde (26. November 2011)

http://www.26in.fr/videos/la-girafe-bouge-ses-jambes-.html
http://www.26in.fr/videos/bike-transformers-concours-v.html


----------



## Matthias247 (26. November 2011)

85° Sitzwinkel? Finds jetz nich gerade hübsch.

Abfahrt mit dem Rad zur Stelle:
Morgen 11:40 Kreuzung Panzerstraße/Römerstraße.

Aber ihr fahrt mit der S-Bahn, oder?


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> 85° Sitzwinkel? Finds jetz nich gerade hübsch.
> 
> Abfahrt mit dem Rad zur Stelle:
> Morgen 11:40 Kreuzung Panzerstraße/Römerstraße.
> ...



Wir fahren mit der S-Bahn. Ich habe gerade mal geschaut wann wir so losfahren sollten. Es gibt den Regio um 12:22 dann sind wir um 13:07 an der Stelle. Das ist dann wie 13Uhr und das ist gut.

Aber wir können auch die S-Bahn um 12Uhr nehmen dann sind wir um 12:50Uhr. Aber dann wären wir viel zu früh da.


----------



## la bourde (26. November 2011)

Wir haben uns fuer die Bahn von 12:00 entschieden.

Bis morgen !!!


----------



## Matthias247 (26. November 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Es gibt den Regio um 12:22 dann sind wir um 13:07 an der Stelle. Das ist dann wie 13Uhr und das ist gut.


Soviel zum Thema pünktlich ...

bis morgen dann


----------



## slayerrider (26. November 2011)

Kommt ihr halt rechtzeitig zum Hauptbahnhof in BB, damit wir ein Ticket kaufen können.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. November 2011)

Heute Stammtisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (28. November 2011)

Ne sorry heute kein Stammtisch.
Bin krank.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. November 2011)

O - Das tut mir leid - dann aber auf jeden Fall gute Besserung LaBourde!

Ist das vorne Axel?


----------



## la bourde (28. November 2011)

Danke.


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. November 2011)

Bald sind die Lenkwinkel so flach wie bei den Tret-Harleys 

Hier mal 2 Bilder von einem Arbeitskollegen von mir. Im Sommer kam er damit immer ins Geschäft.


----------



## cafescup (29. November 2011)

Jepp, das ist geil

Endlich mal was mit Laufruhe 

Sowas brauch ich auch noch, just for fun 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (29. November 2011)

Können die Dinger gehochstartert werden?

Ich hätte meinen Freund von der Cruise-Crew fragen müssen, ob ich mal sein bike testen kann. Aber hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (30. November 2011)

Mal sehen, ob sich das eine oder andere Teil für so nen Aufbau finden lässt.

Name: *Projekt2012*


----------



## la bourde (30. November 2011)

Hammer:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27460957"]Chad Kerley Premium S.D Park 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25663754"]Joris Daudet on Vimeo[/ame]
Und noch ein inside line:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYDedZbIdPw"]gt's joris daudet hasskbergen round 11 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (1. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gut. Barspin geht einfach immer!


----------



## slayerrider (2. Dezember 2011)

Edit sagt: Manchmal blicke ich wohl nicht so durch.


----------



## Switch-Rider (3. Dezember 2011)

http://video.mpora.de/watch/XAxfVJXzq/hd/


----------



## stevenscrosser (4. Dezember 2011)

Nächstes Jahr werden wir dank Moritz was den Video-Bereich angeht glaube ich noch professionellere Videos zu sehen bekommen. Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33032804"]Morgens im Wald (Felix) on Vimeo[/ame]

In der Liste von Felix findet sich auch eine Gore-Version von David. Die müsst ihr euch aber selbst ansehen


----------



## slayerrider (4. Dezember 2011)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> http://video.mpora.de/watch/XAxfVJXzq/hd/


na toll, jetzt muss ich für den Rest des Tages einen Laternenpfahl suchen um den Trick von Joe Barnes zu üben....

Aber der Matsch passt ab gestern auch zu den Bedingungen hier.


Hier der Link zu den Bildern, von denen ich geredet hatte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495824&page=2



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr werden wir dank Moritz was den Video-Bereich angeht glaube ich noch professionellere Videos zu sehen bekommen. Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt:
> 
> Morgens im Wald (Felix) on Vimeo
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe mal, es kommt bald noch eine komplette Version.

Bis auf den SLR geht hier dann auch fast nichts mehr:


----------



## la bourde (5. Dezember 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> na toll, jetzt muss ich für den Rest des Tages einen Laternenpfahl suchen um den Trick von Joe Barnes zu üben....
> 
> Aber der Matsch passt ab gestern auch zu den Bedingungen hier.
> 
> ...


Das ist das Rad des Bruders des Typ, dem das Banshee gehört.
Erinnert mich an einem anderen Commencal 

Gruss,

PS: Die Videos sind sehr schön, Licht war echt gut. Weiter so *Bike-freak*


----------



## Switch-Rider (10. Dezember 2011)

So hier David

*erstmal all i can:*

http://vimeo.com/sherpas/jpstreet



*Chris Kovarik:*

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/231118



*Hier noch ein paar kurze Videos von Sean Anderson auf dem seinen Kanal hat es noch viele Videos von Brosnan und Fearon und vielen anderen:
*
*SYNC Trailer (Film über die Australische Szene) inkl. Chris Kovarik,Troy Brosnan:*

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14055196"]SYNC Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]

den Film gibt es kostenlos im Netz zu sehen. 


*Worlds 2010:
*
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15763182"]Worlds 2010 - Quebec on Vimeo[/ame]


*Troy Brosnan Bio:*

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22220927"]Troy Brosnan 2011 Bio on Vimeo[/ame]


*Und am Ende noch einmal Danny Hart 2010 (von Sam Oakes):*

http://video.mpora.com/watch/2UhoBJRkb/hd/


----------



## slayerrider (12. Dezember 2011)

Videos sind gut. Kovarik rulzed sowieso. Rankins Sturz in Sync ist krass.

Bin mal ein bisschen meiner Mission nachgegangen: Zerstören und Stürzen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (13. Dezember 2011)

So gut wie die Videos ! Respekt !


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Dezember 2011)

Nett!
War ja aber auch keine Diabolus 
Was kam zuerst? Zerstören oder stürzen?
Jetzt haste immerhin nen Grund für ne Saint


----------



## slayerrider (13. Dezember 2011)

Wiegetritt am Berg bei ca. 5km/h und ich liege auch schon auf der Fresse.

Alle Diabolus sind schon kaputt gegangen, jetzt noch die Atlas, d.h. alle RaceFace Kurbel habe nicht gehalten. Aber am CC-Bike ne Saint?


----------



## la bourde (13. Dezember 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33575654"]Drew Bezanson on Vimeo[/ame]
Massiv !!!!!!


----------



## slayerrider (13. Dezember 2011)

unglaublich krass.
Alles ist so gut, aber die Transfers quer durch die ganze Halle mit monster Tricks sind schon das bester und natürlich der Transfer über diese Brücke.


----------



## Switch-Rider (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss es jetzt doch posten MacDonald, Blenky, Wyn Masters usw. loose in Morzine 

http://video.mpora.com/watch/OY3Y1dLKE/

und hier noch etwas ernster:

http://video.mpora.com/watch/vcao3QQpQ/hd/


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. Dezember 2011)

Da muss was winterliches her:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/31067789"]Legs Of Steel - Nothing Else Matters - OFFICIAL FREE FILM on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## *Bike-freak* (15. Dezember 2011)

Für die, die es noch nicht kennen

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32863936"]JP Auclair Street Segment (from All.I.Can.) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (16. Dezember 2011)

Ah, ok. Check mal das erste Video auf dieser Seite...

Was aber nichts dran ändert, dass das Video in einer ganz besonderen Liga spielt.

Wenn wir sowieso schon bei Videos sind. Wie sieht es mit deinem Video aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (16. Dezember 2011)

Ohh verdammt... fail..
Jaa ich hab jetzt erstmal nochmal 8gb arbeitspeicher bestellt und dann werd ich mein Pc neu instalieren müssen da er nich so will wie ich es will.. Und dann werd ich das Vid. nochmal überarbeiten und dann wird es hochgeladen

fazit, wenn ich Glück hab schaff ich es noch vor Weinachten
Wollen wir nochmal ein Tag filmen gehen?


----------



## slayerrider (16. Dezember 2011)

Ok, hört sich nach Arbeit an!

Klar gehen gehen wir noch mal. Gibt es überhaupt gute Aufnahmen, wenn das Wetter so schlecht ist, wenn es egal ist können wir immer gehen.


----------



## slayerrider (17. Dezember 2011)

Wir gehen ein bisschen "DH" fahren hier um die Ecke. Vlt. hat ja jemand lust mitzukommen.

Barnes on course:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31198799"]Five Ten Product Showcase - The Maltese Falcon on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (18. Dezember 2011)

Mein Schwester hat gemeint, dass sie heute in BB einen Dher gesehen hat, mit einem Rosa und Gelb Schlafanzug.
Keine Ahnung wer das war.


----------



## slayerrider (18. Dezember 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Mein Schwester hat gemeint, dass sie heute in BB einen Dher gesehen hat, mit einem Rosa und Gelb Schlafanzug.
> Keine Ahnung wer das war.


hahah, wie gut ist das denn.


----------



## Switch-Rider (18. Dezember 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Mein Schwester hat gemeint, dass sie heute in BB einen Dher gesehen hat, mit einem Rosa und Gelb Schlafanzug.
> Keine Ahnung wer das war.



Hä wer war das konnte der Tailwhip?


Edit:

http://www.gamaniak.com/video-7316-compilation-sports-extremes.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (18. Dezember 2011)

Übel:
http://www.zapiks.fr/crash-l-avant-et-l-apres.html


EDIT: Noch mehr Joe Barnes
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMwpO25nWno"]Joe Barnes rides Ben A'an      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Morgen stammtisch ?


----------



## vault (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi zusammen, 

ich würde mich gern (kommende Saison) ebenfalls einer Bike Gruppe anschließen, da es diesen Sommer schon recht langweilig war, allein durch den Wald zu radeln.
Leider hab ich halt kein so ein Downhillmonster wie ihr, nur ein Hardtail. 
Bin bis dato hauptsächlich im Siebenmühlental gefahren, da waren auch schon die ein oder anderen leichten Trails dabei.

Zu mir: Ich bin 29 Jahre alt, komme aus Filderstadt und fahre seit Anfang des Jahres. Meine Fitness würde ich so als mittelmäßig bezeichnen.
Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Cube Acid, spare aber schon fleissig auf ein AM Bike.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal und freu mich schon auf wärmeres Wetter 

Grüße
axel


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Axel!

Unser MTB-Bereich besteht nicht nur aus 'Downhill'. Eine Menge anderer Jungs/Mädels sind ebenfalls mit Hardtails (26er und 29er) oder Vollgefederten Bikes unterhalb der 150mm unterwegs. Unsere Downhiller sind was diesen Thread angeht jedoch mit am aktivsten. Dies bedeutet jedoch wie gesagt nicht, das es auch normale 'Tourenfahrer' geben würde. Wir sind da eigentlich vielseitig aufgestellt.
Ein Cube Acid ist für den Anfang voll und ganz ausreichend. Auch konditionstechnisch sind wir oft auch mal in unterschiedlichen angepassten Gruppen unterwegs. Da sind sicher auch die richtigen Leute für dich dabei. Gefahren werden auch Touren, die mit dem Hardtail locker zu bewältigen sind. Nur für Ausflüge in Bikeparks solltest du dann ein paar mehr 'Reserven' mitnehmen .

Weitere Infos zu Treffpunkten etc. findest du auch hier:
http://rkv-böblingen.de/?page_id=113

Nach Absprache findet auch ab und an am Montag Abend ein Stammtisch statt, dessen genauen Termin und Uhrzeit du ebenfalls diesem Thread entnehmen kannst. 

Schau doch einfach mal vorbei


----------



## Switch-Rider (19. Dezember 2011)

wie wäre es mit sowas beim rkv:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FscnQsAJyU"]2 POV runs at Hazelwood      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## vault (19. Dezember 2011)

super, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Dann werd ich mich im Mai einfach nochmal beim RKV melden, und mal schauen ob was passendes für mich dabei ist.

vielleicht trifft man sich auf dem ein oder anderen Tour.

bis dann
axel


----------



## plusminus (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi Axel,

warum erst im Mai wieder fahren? Wenn Du kein Licht hast bleibt immer noch das Wochenende für Touren. Wenn es nicht all zu kalt ist könnte man sicherlich mal eine gemeinsame Runde drehen - wenn ich zu langsam fahren muss frier ich mir halt alles ab.

Grüße
+-


----------



## vault (19. Dezember 2011)

Kommende Woche habe ich mich schon in einem anderen Thread für eine kleine Runde verabredet.
Zwischen den Feiertagen muss ich leider arbeiten...vor Januar wird des wohl nichts werden.
Ich habe eigentlich nichts dagegen mal ne kurze Runde zu drehen. Ich würde dir einfach eine PN schicken (frühzeitig).

Lichttechnisch schauts bei mir tatsächlich schlecht aus, also wäre ich aufs Wochenende begrenzt

Grüße
axel


----------



## slayerrider (19. Dezember 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Übel:
> http://www.zapiks.fr/crash-l-avant-et-l-apres.html
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es wird gar nicht so klar, wie schwer der Trail ist, den er fährt. Ziemlich gut.



Switch-Rider schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit sowas beim rkv:
> 
> 2 POV runs at Hazelwood      - YouTube



An mir scheitert das nicht, ihr könnt ja nächsten Freitag schon mal starten...


Ach noch gute MotoX Action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=rD_MAQ6Pm_s


----------



## la bourde (19. Dezember 2011)

Silvia film again:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/33882948"]Matt Miles in the fall on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Dezember 2011)

vault schrieb:


> Leider hab ich halt kein so ein Downhillmonster wie ihr, nur ein Hardtail.
> Bin bis dato hauptsächlich im Siebenmühlental gefahren, da waren auch schon die ein oder anderen leichten Trails dabei.


Klingt doch gut. 7M Tal ist auch das was im Sommer zur 80% gefahren wurde 
Ansonsten gilt da was der Rest schon gesagt hat: Einfach mal mitkommen.
Momentan find ich das Wetter auch etwas ätzend. Wenn die ganze ******* aber mal festgefroren ist machts auch im Winter Spaß 



Switch-Rider schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit sowas beim rkv:


Da brauchts wohl noch einiges an Fläche und für das Tempo noch viel viel Gefälle  Bin dann aber eher für ne 4x/Dual Strecke.
Die Strecke in Musberg/LE dürfte ja ähnlich viele Sprünge wie im Video haben, aber viiiiiel langsamer.


@+-:
Haste eigentlich das hier schonmal im Blick gehabt? Find ich optisch und geometriemäßig echt gelungen, obwohl ich mit der Marke sonst im Moment weniger anfangen kann. Aber ist auch nicht verwunderlich, ähnelt bis auf die aufgeblasenen Räder sehr meinem aktuellem Gefährt. Aber man muss wohl noch ein Jahr warten bis es dann im Ausverkauf verramscht wird 
Fahrbericht in der Bike klang auch gut. Nur die Werkslackierung (draufklicken->Website) ist nich so toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Dezember 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/1523509"]THUNDERSTRUCK 7 TEASER 2008 on Vimeo[/ame]

Und das passiert, wenns schief geht:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzdGrQnhDsk"]Snowmobile hill climb crash (GoPro camera)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (19. Dezember 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Momentan find ich das Wetter auch etwas ätzend. Wenn die ganze ******* aber mal festgefroren ist machts auch im Winter Spaß




Als ich am Wochenende meine Klamotten und Protektoren bei gefühlten -20°C auf dem Hof abgespritz habe, damit sie überhaupt in die Waschmaschine können, war ich mir ganz kurz auch nicht sicher ob das so eine gute Idee ist. Aber ich glaube, ich gehe wieder fahren...



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Snowmobile hill climb crash (GoPro camera)      - YouTube



krass. Am besten er legt sich direkt davor, um es aufzuhalten...


whaa, silvia films. Der Film ist zu gut und der Typ hat massive style.


----------



## plusminus (19. Dezember 2011)

Nach Frost schaut es bis über die Weihnachtsfeiertage eher nicht aus. Eher nach noch mehr Siffe. Aber im Extremfall fährt man halt die ganz matschigen Trails nicht - wenn die nämlich total runtergeritten sind machen die gefroren auch keinen Spaß mehr!

@Matthias: Das Satori hab ich schon von Anfang an im Auge. Bei mir wäre, wenn überhaupt finanzierbar, die Frage zwischen der 100mm Kategorie mit Spark, Anthem und Epic oder der 120-130mm Kategorie Rumblefish von Trek, Stumpi FSR oder eben Kona Satori. Allgemein find ich die Radstände etwas arg lang, aber damit muss man leben wenn man so hoch gewachsen ist.
Weiß auch nicht ob es sinnvoll ist von den gewohnten 26er Geometrien darauf zu schließen, dass das 29er mit gleicher/ähnlicher Geometrie sich so verhält wie man das gerne hätte. Den Unterschied beim Hardtail fand ich schon enorm und beim Fully denk ich wirds eher noch deutlicher ausfallen.
Für MTB Treff BB Touren wäre mir wahrscheinlich das Anthem derzeit am sympathischsten.

Aber in 2012 werd ich den Hardtails und 9x-Schaltungen und Schnellspannachsen und nichtdepperten Gabeln und nicht absenkbaren Stützen wohl treu bleiben müssen. Apropos ganz treu auch wieder nicht: kennt jemand nen Interessenten für nen Niner Air 9 raw in L frisch ausm Karton?

Grüße
Axel


----------



## la bourde (20. Dezember 2011)

BEST FAILS 2011


----------



## plusminus (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi Mädelz, Hi Jungenz,

wie schauts denn mit einem weihnachtlichen Stammtisch aus?
*Montag 26. Dezember 19 Uhr z.B. Schilling oder Cafebar?*

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Dezember 2011)

Die Idee ist gut. Bei mir wirds allerdings nichts, weil ich da bei meinen Eltern bin. Evtl bin ich Ende der Woche dann wieder da, sonst nächstes Jahr.

PS: Ich würde kein 100mm nehmen wenn du nebenbei noch hauptsächlich Hardtail fährst und von den Genannten das Anthem am wenigsten


----------



## slayerrider (21. Dezember 2011)

Gerade ging die Einladung (per Mail) zur RKV-Heiligabend-Session in BB raus. Wir fahren Trails direkt hier in BB, aber keine Tour sondern eher so ein bisschen local DH. Start 12Uhr in BB am Waldspielplatz am Tannenberg. Jeder kann gerne vorbei kommen. 


Und hier noch was anderes wichtiges:








ah, die Fails sind hammer


----------



## la bourde (22. Dezember 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Gerade ging die Einladung (per Mail) zur RKV-Heiligabend-Session in BB raus. Wir fahren Trails direkt hier in BB, aber keine Tour sondern eher so ein bisschen local DH. Start 12Uhr in BB am Waldspielplatz am Tannenberg. Jeder kann gerne vorbei kommen.
> 
> 
> Und hier noch was anderes wichtiges:
> ...


Das Text ist


----------



## Switch-Rider (22. Dezember 2011)

David für dich: (wenn du die bilder in super mega groß haben willst sag bescheid)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. Dezember 2011)

oh, danke, ich wollte dich noch danach fragen.  Groß per Mail wäre super.

Außerdem: Cooler neuer Avatar!


----------



## la bourde (22. Dezember 2011)

Oups !


----------



## la bourde (22. Dezember 2011)

Braucht ihr was beim CRC ?
Falls ja werde ich gern was bestellen.


----------



## Switch-Rider (22. Dezember 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Braucht ihr was beim CRC ?
> Falls ja werde ich gern was bestellen.



zahlst du es dann auch?


----------



## slayerrider (22. Dezember 2011)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> zahlst du es dann auch?



Er hat gesagt, er kauft dir eine KTM! 


Aber falls du fragst, ob der die Bestellung macht und du ihm das Geld dann bar geben kannst, dann würde ich mal sagen, das geht!


----------



## Switch-Rider (22. Dezember 2011)

ja aber ich brauche nichts  aber wenn ich so überleg so ne ktm wäre schon ganz nett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. Dezember 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Braucht ihr was beim CRC ?
> Falls ja werde ich gern was bestellen.



ich brauche so Kupferdichtungen für Hope, aber irgendwie gibt es das da nicht einzeln, einen neuen Steuersatz brauche ich wohl auch aber der ist auch nicht lieferbar...


----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. Dezember 2011)

hmm schade das crc kein Kamere zubehör hat...
Ich hab gestern was bestellt..


----------



## Deleted 147393 (23. Dezember 2011)

Was soll die Anspielung mit KTM ?



slayerrider schrieb:


> Er hat gesagt, er kauft dir eine KTM!
> 
> 
> Aber falls du fragst, ob der die Bestellung macht und du ihm das Geld dann bar geben kannst, dann würde ich mal sagen, das geht!


----------



## slayerrider (23. Dezember 2011)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Was soll die Anspielung mit KTM ?



Es geht hier bei um DIE KTM, nämlich eine mit Motor:


----------



## slayerrider (24. Dezember 2011)

*Das Wetter könnte besser sein, aber da es keinen Monsun gibt steigt die RKV-Heiligabendsession trotzdem. Wir treffen uns um 12Uhr am Waldspielplatz. Bitte bringt auch einen Becher mit, da ich nicht so viele in den Wald schleppen kann.
Bis nachher!*


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich komm nicht,  wünsch euch aber viel Spaß und anschließend ein schönes Weihnachtsfest! 


Gesendet von meinem A1_07 mit Tapatalk


----------



## slayerrider (25. Dezember 2011)

16Uhr Streetfahren in Böblingen, Treffpunkt Bahnhof.


Edit sagt: Switch-Rider ist in Loose Again bei 8:15 zu sehen!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18205/h?utm_source=embedded_video&utm_content=18205


----------



## la bourde (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich brauche eine 140mm Scheibe und 2 PM to PM Adapters:
- 180 mm PM to PM
- 203 mm PM to PM
Falls ihr sowas habt ...

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Switch-Rider (26. Dezember 2011)

hi

danke david 

hier ein video aus esslingen.. kann man auch mal hingehen:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18228/h


----------



## *Bike-freak* (27. Dezember 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34088287"]FAR DIRT Movie on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (27. Dezember 2011)

Nach dem 29" Trend im MTB, gibt es das Pendant fuer die Uhr:









Sieht genau so beschissen aus !


----------



## slayerrider (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie versprochen hier die elektro KTM:


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 

Slayer-Rider und ich treffen uns um 13.30 h zu einer kleinen Tour. Wir treffen uns bei ihm. 
Wer Lust hat mitzukommen bitte kurz posten. Sofern jemand nicht weiß wo er wohnt, können wir gerne noch einen anderen Treffpunkt ausmachen. 

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. Dezember 2011)

die e-ktm ist sau gut.. das brauchst du david!!  darf man das teil eigentlich einfach so in der stadt fahren also auf solchen plätzen? oder gibt es da ein gesetz das das "regelt" ?


----------



## la bourde (30. Dezember 2011)

Die Strecke ist geil (les orres in Frankreich), das Ding bestimmt lustig !


----------



## slayerrider (31. Dezember 2011)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> die e-ktm ist sau gut.. das brauchst du david!!  darf man das teil eigentlich einfach so in der stadt fahren also auf solchen plätzen? oder gibt es da ein gesetz das das "regelt" ?



ich habe keine Ahnung wie das läuft. Die im Video ist nicht verkehrssicher, also kann es auch kein Nummernschild geben. Daher ist wohl so ein bisschen eine Grauzone oder eher verboten.



la bourde schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist geil (les orres in Frankreich), das Ding bestimmt lustig !



Strecke sieht gut aus. Dieser Roller sieht dafür nicht so cool aus, lieber ein Fahrrad.


----------



## Matthias247 (31. Dezember 2011)

Das Gesetz heißt ziemlich sicher Straßenverkehrsordnung und damit ists verboten. 
Entweder das Ding kriegt noch ne Zulassung, dann darfst du damit zumindest auf der Straße fahren oder halt wie die normalen MX Maschinen nicht, dann auch nur auf geschlossenem Gelände. 
Außerdem kann ich die Zero Emission Behauptungen nicht mehr hören.
Ansonsten ist die Idee ganz witzig.

Guten Rutsch heute Abend!


----------



## plusminus (1. Januar 2012)

Neujahrsstammtisch morgen 19 Uhr?

Grüße
+-


----------



## Switch-Rider (1. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdaNAqJrws"]Dean Wilson Heli Shoot      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (2. Januar 2012)

plusminus schrieb:


> Neujahrsstammtisch morgen 19 Uhr?


Also ich wäre dabei. Any1 else?


----------



## la bourde (2. Januar 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dabei. Any1 else?



Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nicht dabei. Sorry.


----------



## plusminus (2. Januar 2012)

Ich werde meinen Abend dann auch andersweitig verplanen.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Januar 2012)

@slayerrider: Bist du zwischenzeitlich mal Glory gefahren?


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Januar 2012)

Schon gesehen? Finds ziemlich gelungen und abwechslungsreich:


Die Szenen in Wildbad sind krass 
Den Trick bei 6:44 kann aber bike-freak besser


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34534445"]Welcome to the Team / Erik Elstran on Vimeo[/ame]

Sind echt lustige Tricks dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (5. Januar 2012)

Das Video mit Jasper Jauch hatte schon gesehen. Sehr beeindruckend  !!!
Und das Video mit Erik Elstran ist wieder gut. Er macht nicht nur lustige Tricks, der kann auch richtig geil fahren (die Nosewheelies sind hammer)


----------



## la bourde (5. Januar 2012)

Zerode V2:




Neue Farbe, neuer leichter Rahmen, neue Geo (Head angle, Kettenstrebe)




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRm8jrT7Qw8&feature=youtu.be
Ich würde gern den Rahmen fahren... Die Drehpunkt ist sehr hoch, der Rahmen sollte alles schlucken, die Sau. Aber die Kettenstrebe sind bestimmt sehr lang, wenn man mit viel Sag fährt.


----------



## slayerrider (5. Januar 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @slayerrider: Bist du zwischenzeitlich mal Glory gefahren?



pssssst, das hätte jetzt nicht jeder wissen müssen.

oh, der Erik Elstran geht gut ab. @Bikefreak: Machen den Trick mit dem Auf der Banklaufen und dann wieder drauf springen.


----------



## la bourde (5. Januar 2012)

Mickael Pascal bei CG Brigade !!!




Der Lenker hat ihn verraten !!!

Die Team wird genial CG, Cyrille Kurtz (früher bei Honda ! Wäre super motiviert wieder.), Quentin Geromin (kenne ich nicht) und M. Pascal !


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2012)

*Montag Stammtisch*? Ich könnte so ab 19 bis 1930.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## stevenscrosser (6. Januar 2012)

Wäre ich dabei  Wer noch?


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Januar 2012)

Wäre auch dabei. 19:30 klingt gut


----------



## Switch-Rider (6. Januar 2012)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/DDQedXaC9/hd/


----------



## slayerrider (6. Januar 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> http://video.mpora.com/watch/DDQedXaC9/hd/



irgendwie geht das blöde video bei mir nicht


----------



## Switch-Rider (6. Januar 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> irgendwie geht das blöde video bei mir nicht


 
bei mir gehts auch nicht mehr komisch... naja egal hier ist es nochmal aber diesmal auf pinkbike:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/217359/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (7. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34626594"]Switchin' it up on Vimeo[/ame]

EDIT
Mark Webb 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swlbf66KNoM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## slayerrider (8. Januar 2012)

brakeless Streettrial ist wirklich krass.


----------



## plusminus (8. Januar 2012)

Wegen Stammtisch: wird bei mir nix. Kann morgen erst recht spät an mein Messgerät und muss deswegen wohl eine Spätschicht einlegen.
Sollte Euch aber nicht davon abhalten daheim zu bleiben!

Grüße
Axel


----------



## slayerrider (8. Januar 2012)

plusminus schrieb:


> Sollte Euch aber nicht davon abhalten daheim zu bleiben!



das ist gut!


----------



## la bourde (8. Januar 2012)

Slayerrider hat ein LKW gekauft:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dd-ZI-Rkp98

Vielleicht gehe ich morgen zu Stammtisch. Bin aber nicht sicher.


EDIT: ich vergass. Das schlechteste Film der Welt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfBbhsZCBU0&feature=related"](sch)Eis(s)Kalt Teil 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. Januar 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/234376/
bischen zu kurz


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal für heute Abend ab, dann muss der Rest nicht solange überlegen.

@slayerrider: Hast du evtl. mal Zeit und Lust auf M:I 4 im Kino?


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bin krank geworden und kann deswegen leider nicht


----------



## slayerrider (9. Januar 2012)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/234376/
> bischen zu kurz


hammer, besser geht fast nicht mehr!



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt einfach mal für heute Abend ab, dann muss der Rest nicht solange überlegen.
> 
> @slayerrider: Hast du evtl. mal Zeit und Lust auf M:I 4 im Kino?


hm: Lust: Sehr groß. Zeit: eher schlecht. Freitag wäre gut, aber da ist ja zum Glück Vorstandssitzung. Aber vlt. am Freitag in einer Woche. Vlt. hat ja sonst noch jemand Lust.



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich bin krank geworden und kann deswegen leider nicht


oh, schlecht. Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (9. Januar 2012)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich bin krank geworden und kann deswegen leider nicht



Gute Besserung !


Ich war erst um 20:00 zur Hause. War ein ganz ruhiger Arbeitstag wieder 


EDIT: die WC 2012 Strecke von Hafjell:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RKJW_8ytO4E


----------



## la bourde (10. Januar 2012)

Mondraker Prototype 2013:

















Ich hoffe, dass es ein Fake ist...


----------



## slayerrider (11. Januar 2012)




----------



## Switch-Rider (12. Januar 2012)

******* ist die hafjell wc strecke geil!!


----------



## la bourde (15. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34884914"]Kris Fox Winter 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]
Einfach mega stylisch !!!


----------



## slayerrider (15. Januar 2012)

wir gehen gleich noch eine Tour fahren. Wer Bock hat soll mich einfach anrufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (15. Januar 2012)

War genial haute wieder 


Als Dankeschoen, ein mega geiles Video
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/WynTV-Hits-Queenstown,11357/bturman,109


----------



## slayerrider (15. Januar 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> War genial haute wieder
> 
> 
> Als Dankeschoen, ein mega geiles Video
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/WynTV-Hits-Queenstown,11357/bturman,109



da würde ich morgen auch gerne fahren, heute bin ich dank der Tour zu müde dafür. Aber es war heute cool. 

Natürlich auch Props an die Typen, gegen die wir geracet sind. Einer war wirklich gut.


----------



## Switch-Rider (16. Januar 2012)

ich will auch mit in dene ihre gang!!! macdonald scheint zu viel mx zu fahren


----------



## slayerrider (17. Januar 2012)

das ist auch lustig:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561745
Wir sind wohl schon bekannt...

Und bike-freaks neuer Avatar ist hammer!


----------



## la bourde (18. Januar 2012)

Das müsste hier rein:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/James-Doerfling-Gettin-It-Done,11377/bturman,109

Und das auch:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/35014053"]Florent Soulas - Foundation 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]
Schade es gibt kein Hindernis, was kann ich da machen? Ach ich weiß, wie wäre es mit einem Bunny-Bar spin to manual ?


----------



## la bourde (18. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35147555"]Classic Shore Day on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (19. Januar 2012)

Ist das gut, wenn das Casting so aussieht???


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Januar 2012)

Hmm,  keine Ahnung
a) fehlt da unter dem Lack was???
b) Ist das nur ne Carbon-deckschicht über Magnesium oder wa wsist dieses braune Zeug? 

Zeigs halt mal deinen Freunden in Schönaich


----------



## slayerrider (19. Januar 2012)

Das Casting ist wohl aus zwei bzw. drei Teilen "zusammengebacken". Es gibt einmal die Brücke mit dem oberen Teil des Castings und die beiden unteren Rohre. Das braune ist wohl so eine Art Klebstoff oder so, glaube ich zumindest mal. Naja, ich habe es erst gesehen, weil ich sie ausgebaut habe, da ich sie nach Schönaich bringen wollte, das gar nicht mehr federt bzw. 2 cm nutzt und sich eher wie eine Stargabel anfühlt. Es gibt also wohl mehr als ein Problem...


----------



## plusminus (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

verkaufe einen neuen 2012er Niner Air 9 "vana white and raw" Größe L. Kommt direkt aus dem Karton, Schutzkartons sind noch um die Rohre rumgewickelt.
Inkl. Sattelklemme.
VHB: 900 Euro.

Grüße
+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (21. Januar 2012)

Und falls jemand ein Notebook braucht:
Habe hier noch ein Lifebook E8010, Pentium M 1.6GHz, 512MB Ram, 1400x1050!
Afaik sogar mit Dockingstation und 2 Netzteilen.
100Eur

Beim Fahrradteile aussortieren bin ich noch nicht, muss jetzt erstmal durchs Wohnzimmer


----------



## slayerrider (21. Januar 2012)

Ok, ich habe ein Video im Angebot und das ist natürlich besser wie die Angebote zuvor, da es total kostenlos ist:


----------



## la bourde (21. Januar 2012)

Das Video hatte ich noch nicht gepostet:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34088287"]FAR DIRT Movie on Vimeo[/ame]

Edit:
Wenn 50 slayerriders fahen Motocross


----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin wieder zurück!


----------



## slayerrider (23. Januar 2012)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass wir demnächst mal wieder radfahren.

Das Video "far dirt" hatte Bikefreak schon vor 2Wochen gepostet. Aber die Enduro Fahrer sind lustig. Wie alle da vollgas reinfahren. Vorne ist alles staubig und ich sehe nichts, aber ich kann ja trotzdem mal mit vollgas reinfahren...


----------



## slayerrider (23. Januar 2012)

Ganz herzliches Dankeschön an den Typ, der mir 8 komplette neue Minions 3C einfach so zum mir nach Haus geschickt hat. Zwei hätten eigenltich auch gereicht, aber zu 8 sage ich nicht nein.


----------



## slayerrider (24. Januar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01...tour-2012-enduro-serie-im-suedwesten/?isalt=0

Triplepost von mir.

Hat jemand darauf Bock? Ist nur 1,5h von hier entfernt, d.h. der erste Termin.


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand, wer für die Bilder/Videos der MTB-Sparte auf der RKV-Website verantwortlich ist? Da könnten wir doch mal ein paar aktuelle Sachen zeigen, oder?


----------



## slayerrider (24. Januar 2012)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wer für die Bilder/Videos der MTB-Sparte auf der RKV-Website verantwortlich ist? Da könnten wir doch mal ein paar aktuelle Sachen zeigen, oder?



Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (25. Januar 2012)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wer für die Bilder/Videos der MTB-Sparte auf der RKV-Website verantwortlich ist? Da könnten wir doch mal ein paar aktuelle Sachen zeigen, oder?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. Januar 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01...tour-2012-enduro-serie-im-suedwesten/?isalt=0
> 
> Triplepost von mir.
> 
> Hat jemand darauf Bock? Ist nur 1,5h von hier entfernt, d.h. der erste Termin.



isch abeee rischtig luscht ...

a+
ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. Januar 2012)

Lust hätt ich da auch, aber da versteh ich ja wieder keinen 

Noch was anderes: Indoor Pumptrack Race
Nur wahrschreinlich hab ich am 4. keine Zeit


----------



## slayerrider (26. Januar 2012)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> isch abeee rischtig luscht ...
> 
> a+
> ra.



Dann gehen wir hin! Seite scheint nur down zu sein.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Lust hätt ich da auch, aber da versteh ich ja wieder keinen
> 
> Noch was anderes: Indoor Pumptrack Race
> Nur wahrschreinlich hab ich am 4. keine Zeit



Ich kann am 4. Feb. leider auch nicht. Schade.


----------



## Switch-Rider (27. Januar 2012)

Enduro-Rennen wäre ich sofort dabei aber ich fürchte das ich am 1 April nicht daheim bin. Am 8. Mai habe ich aber Zeit. Der Ort ist 2:16 min von uns entfernt (Elsass).


----------



## slayerrider (27. Januar 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> Enduro-Rennen wäre ich sofort dabei aber ich fürchte das ich am 1 April nicht daheim bin. Am 8. Mai habe ich aber Zeit. Der Ort ist 2:16 min von uns entfernt (Elsass).



Vlt. kannst du ja doch noch. Nächste Woche müssen wir uns wohl anmelden, sonst bekommen wir keinen Platz mehr...

Das ich hier mal ein Rennrad posten würde, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht (bis auf das Girl, das geht gar nicht). Ach ich würde natürlich Flats montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (27. Januar 2012)

das rennrad war bestimmt billig..^^ ich habe noch einen neuen canyon torque rahmen zu vergeben falls jemand intresse hat:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=467044


----------



## Matthias247 (27. Januar 2012)

Wo gibts zu dem Enduro Ding jetzt eignetlich noch weitere Infos bzw ne Anmeldeseite? Idealerweise in ner Sprache die ich kann 

Nicolai ist wie all deren ungefederte Räder hässlich 
Torque wäre schon ne Überlegung, aber dann doch gleich das neue FRX mit CCDB für 1400


----------



## slayerrider (27. Januar 2012)

Ich find das Rennrad irgendwie ziemlich gut. Aber es gibt ja unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Zum Enduro-Rennen: Nein, es gibt gar kein Infos. Oder ich habe noch keine gefunden. Die Homepage führt wo anderes hin und es gibt halt den Link zu dieser Plattform, auf der man sich für alle möglichen Rennen anmelden kann. Dort habe ich das Rennen aber noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## la bourde (28. Januar 2012)

Remi Gaillard is coming back !

Er feiert ersmal:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsSokeGomnA&feature=relmfu"]RÃ©mi Gaillard celebrates his comeback      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Und dann geht's richtig los
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvYxXBMqEOM&feature=player_embedded"]Radar (RÃ©mi Gaillard)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Januar 2012)

Hätte ich gerne als Ersatz für mein Stevens


----------



## slayerrider (28. Januar 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Remi Gaillard is coming back !
> 
> 
> Und dann geht's richtig los
> Radar (RÃ©mi Gaillard)      - YouTube



Das zweite Video. Ich schmeiß mich weg. Hammer! Allein die Idee ist so unglaublich gut. 



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Hätte ich gerne als Ersatz für mein Stevens




Die Stütze erinnert mich an etwas. Ich bin letztes Wochenende hinter jemand hergefahren und der war schon ziemlich flott unterwegs. Aber ich habe gedacht, was macht er mit seinem Hintern. Ich war ganz fasziniert, bis ich rausgefunden habe, dass er so eine gefederte Sattelstütze hat. Schade, dass ich da kein Video von habe.


Ach, wir gehen heute bei mir ein bisschen local Dh shreddern, vlt. hat ja jemand Lust. Zeit: Irgendwann ab 13:30Uhr.


----------



## la bourde (28. Januar 2012)

Ich haette lieber so was :


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Januar 2012)

Noch mehr Enduro Action

Also zumindest Ilmenau werd ich mir ernsthaft überlegen.


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Januar 2012)

ja Ilmenau ist super! So schön dort


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Januar 2012)

Hi Shreddern hat richtig Laune gemacht, aber man bin ich jetzt platt. 

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (28. Januar 2012)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi Shreddern hat richtig Laune gemacht, aber man bin ich jetzt platt.
> 
> Grüsse vom ra.



Fand es auch ganz gut. Ich dachte erst, hm heute sind wir gar nicht so viel gefahren, aber ich bin auch platt.

Ach MotoX mit Gee:


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. Januar 2012)

Wir müssen LaBourde so ein Ding besorgen!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

a) hat la Bourde bereits eine Freundin und b) finde ich die Bezeichnung ein wenig frauenfeindlich.



Greetz vom ra.


----------



## la bourde (29. Januar 2012)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Wir müssen LaBourde so ein Ding besorgen!


Das Hindernis war so leicht zu fahren, dass jemand schon wieder ein "Eh ! Mach mal ein Trick, Alda !" gerufen hat. Ich dachte ein styliches Frog-No Foot wäre schon in Ordnung.

PS: was liegt in der Nähe des Vorderrads ? Sieht irgendwie wie ein Jeans aus.

 Slayerrider möchte wissen, ob man damit hochstata kann.

Heute war wieder richtig gut , und wir sind gar nicht so dreckig geworden !


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. Januar 2012)

Hier noch krasses Trick geballere
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23979532"]NIKE "THE POOL" BY ZWANZIG ZOLL on Vimeo[/ame]

Der Trick bei 11:50 gefällt mir am besten


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuT4P70jNNk"]Electric Tron Lightcycle is Street Legal      - YouTube[/nomedia]

geht auch in echt


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e05oEabNZAY&feature=related"]BWL vs. Physik      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (29. Januar 2012)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Electric Tron Lightcycle is Street Legal      - YouTube
> 
> geht auch in echt



Dann lieber gleich das hier:









Und ich wette im neuen Film wird es von ihm hochgestattat!


Heute: Ja, ich fand es auch gut, leider sind wir etwas spät losgegangen.


Ach hier noch das Skifilm:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/34908090"]"Attack of La NiÃ±a" Athlete Extra - Sean Pettit on Vimeo[/ame]


Whaa, die Action beim 6.0 Pool ist zu krass. Drew Basanzon ist einfach unglaublich.


----------



## la bourde (29. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wH8KzseCW58


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92CS7GNJWhM&feature=player_embedded"]"Shit!", mountain bike girls say      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (30. Januar 2012)

Dieses Wochenende:







































​Mehr hier.


----------



## la bourde (31. Januar 2012)

Ach und als Vorgeschmack für die nächste Tage:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35124120"]Fatbiking the American River on Kodiak Island on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (31. Januar 2012)

Wenn es steil runter geht:


----------



## Switch-Rider (31. Januar 2012)

paar ganz nette fotos  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqgvv2uxWvQ"]MTB Danny Hart, Team Lapierre Saab Salomon, during his winter training in NZ, by Jonathan Drew      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (31. Januar 2012)

Oh, Bilder sind ganz gut geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (31. Januar 2012)

@ Francois: Sehr gute Mitzieher  Fotos gefallen!

Hast du noch ein Bild von Alex' aufgebautem Bike?


----------



## Switch-Rider (31. Januar 2012)

hier ein bisschen pritti tschallentschin 

http://www.zapiks.fr/wc-leogang-barel-piste-embar.html

was ist das für ein boardcomputer?


----------



## slayerrider (1. Februar 2012)

na toll, das wars dann wohl mit der Enduro-Tour. Hätte ich wohl heute Nacht aufstehen müssen. Oder ich melde mich als Dame an, geht das?
http://www.activeglobal.com/off-road-cycling/wissembourg-france/bluegrass-enduro-tour-2012


----------



## *Bike-freak* (1. Februar 2012)

Hier 2 schöne Gopro Videos

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhHBr7bjyVA&feature=player_embedded"]Tom Wallisch - Dew Tour Breckenridge GoPro Edit      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUEZCxBcM78&feature=related"]The HD HERO2: 2x as Powerful in Every Way      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metaball (1. Februar 2012)

schade, dass das mit dem Endurorace nix wird -.-  gibts in der Nähe noch ähnliche Events?

p.s. hat jemand einen Sattel rumliegen, kann ruhig älter und verbraucht sein


----------



## slayerrider (3. Februar 2012)

Metaball schrieb:


> schade, dass das mit dem Endurorace nix wird -.-  gibts in der Nähe noch ähnliche Events?
> 
> p.s. hat jemand einen Sattel rumliegen, kann ruhig älter und verbraucht sein



Ich habe jetzt rausgefunden, dass man sich noch nachmelden kann und dann auf eine Warteliste kommt. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt auch, dass man eine ärztliche Bescheinigung braucht, um nachzuweisen, dass man überhaupt in der Lage ist radzufahren. Ob ich das jetzt noch machen will, kann ich nicht sagen.

Sattel habe ich sicher noch was, z.B. einen Fizik Freek.

Ach, heute ist jemand nicht ganz Unbekanntes auf dem Foto des Tages zu sehen (Bild ist ziemlich gut):


----------



## la bourde (3. Februar 2012)

Auf transition ... hoffentlich ein 450, es wäre schon besser!

Geiles Bild aber.


----------



## slayerrider (3. Februar 2012)

Das ist nicht Switchrider, falls das die Frage war!


----------



## plusminus (3. Februar 2012)

@Schlächter: das mit dem Nachweis für Radfahrtauglichkeit kannst den Hasen geben. Die steht bei fast jedem Marathon dabei und ich bin noch nie danach gefragt worden. Die sichern sich auf die Weise einfach ab. Vorm Start musst ohnehin jegliche Verantwortung nochmal schriftlich auf Deine Kappe nehmen. Bzw. das geschieht mit der Überweisung des Startgelds.

+-


----------



## la bourde (3. Februar 2012)

Wer ist es dann ?

EDIT: habe gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (3. Februar 2012)

plusminus schrieb:


> @Schlächter: das mit dem Nachweis für Radfahrtauglichkeit kannst den Hasen geben. Die steht bei fast jedem Marathon dabei und ich bin noch nie danach gefragt worden. Die sichern sich auf die Weise einfach ab. Vorm Start musst ohnehin jegliche Verantwortung nochmal schriftlich auf Deine Kappe nehmen. Bzw. das geschieht mit der Überweisung des Startgelds.
> 
> +-



hm, das war alles auf Französisch und Labourde hat mir geholfen. Es gab ein Feld, bei dem man die Bestätigung des Arztes hochladen musste. Es stand wohl auch dabei, dass man, wenn man das nicht tut, keinen Platz bekommt und nicht berücksichtigt wird. Daher bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob die das so locker handhaben.


----------



## la bourde (4. Februar 2012)

OMG:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dQLCO9JkVeE#!


Das ist auch gut:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYDAdzlEDZ4"]best-peel-out-ever.MOV      - YouTube[/nomedia]
@6:38


----------



## slayerrider (5. Februar 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> OMG:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dQLCO9JkVeE#!
> 
> 
> ...



Der Frontflip mit dem Snow-Mobile ist wirklich krass. Und realtiv sauber ausgeführt. Im gegensatz dem vom double Backflip von vor ca. einem Jahr. Die Frage, die sich für mich stellt, lautet: Wann kommt diese Typ, der den VW Touareg geflipt hat und macht einen Frontflip?


Edit sagt: Wir gehen eine kleine Runde beim mir um die Ecke "Downhill" fahren. Vlt. hat ja noch jemand Bock.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (6. Februar 2012)

hier noch ein 720 double whip

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36218967"]world first 720 double tailwhip - FISE Costa Rica on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (6. Februar 2012)

hm, aber nicht ganz so sauber gestanden.


----------



## la bourde (6. Februar 2012)

Ob es überhaupt so langsam ist ?  

Bin gespannt, ich finde sie echt schnell:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36228900"]Tracey Hannah : Interview, Ride & Life on Vimeo[/ame]


Man kann echt freecaster vergessen ...
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Untitled,11690/iXS-Downhill-Cup,13144


----------



## la bourde (7. Februar 2012)

Will jemand was bei CRC ?
Ich habe noch 15â¬ Rabatt wenn wir ueber 100â¬ bestellen.
@Slayerrider: es gibt den Sunline Vorbau fuer 35â¬
@*bike-freak*: es gibt Last decals fuer 8â¬

Switchrider wird Welt berÃ¼hmt !
http://www.vitalmtb.com/forums/The-Hub,2/Holy-Crap-Ouch,6281


----------



## la bourde (7. Februar 2012)

Somehow difficult to understand:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mlIYEdRFQu4


----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. Februar 2012)

ich könnte ein Lenker gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (9. Februar 2012)

Ich brauche eine Antworte bis morgen Abend.

Sonst will jemand was beim Bergab ?
Er hat eine Pike fÃ¼r 180â¬.

Ich habe auch 10% bei bikeunit.de


----------



## slayerrider (9. Februar 2012)

die Dirtjumbs sind so gut:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16242689"]Summer with Matt Priest on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

Slayerrider und ich fahren heute ne Tour, Start um 13.30 h beim Slayerrider, wer Interresse hat bitte kurz melden. 
Aufgrund der Temp. gehe ich davon aus, dass wir ich mehr als 2 Std. fahren. 

Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (11. Februar 2012)

Heute wars kalt aber nett.

Ski-Bilder hatten wir wohl noch nicht:


----------



## la bourde (14. Februar 2012)

Die Anzeige ist einfach Hammer !


----------



## *Bike-freak* (14. Februar 2012)

Ski fahren aber schlechtes Video.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36499506"]Ski-boarden Flums on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (14. Februar 2012)

oh, gut, wie hoch war das Ding am Ende?


----------



## la bourde (14. Februar 2012)

Driften:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5kkFjkt9d9Q#!
Tony Block, Ken Blocks Pendant aus Frankreich:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NHi9i7Q6V30#!


----------



## slayerrider (14. Februar 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Driften:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5kkFjkt9d9Q#!
> Tony Block, Ken Blocks Pendant aus Frankreich:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NHi9i7Q6V30#!



Beide unglaublich gut. Hammer. Wenn jemand ein Auto organisiert, dann machen wir "Michel Block" a German tribute to Ken Block.


----------



## la bourde (15. Februar 2012)

Vintage Baby !!!
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/242018/


----------



## slayerrider (15. Februar 2012)

Passend zu gestern:


----------



## slayerrider (18. Februar 2012)

Will jemand heute eine Runde fahren?


----------



## la bourde (18. Februar 2012)

Ich schon


----------



## *Bike-freak* (18. Februar 2012)

@Slayerrider, Swichrrider euer Edit is da!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37019085"]tannenberg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Switch-Rider (18. Februar 2012)

endlich  cool^^ aber wiso so eine schlechte auflösung?


----------



## slayerrider (18. Februar 2012)

So nachdem es heute so wunderbar dreckig war, würden wir das gerne wiederholen. Wer hat morgen lust zu fahren. Los geht es wahrscheinlich um 13:30Uhr.


Edit: Das Video ist ziemlich gut geworden. Props to bikefreak!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (19. Februar 2012)

Monster, Red bull, dark dog, und rockstar als Sponsors :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD1T24qYVgA&feature=related"]Chute a vÃ©lo      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (19. Februar 2012)

Das neue Commencal von dem Typ, der bei Bos arbeitet.


----------



## slayerrider (19. Februar 2012)

Ganz gut, aber hellblau wäre besser und man könnte schon noch ein paar Teile ändern (Sattel, Stütze, Laufräder und Kettenführung).

Der Drop in den Bach ist einfach gut.


Ach, noch was: Ein russischer LKW auf einer russischen Autobahn in Sibirien:


----------



## la bourde (19. Februar 2012)

Slayerrider ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. Februar 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Slayerrider ?



die Ähnlichkeit ist verblüffend, die Sattelstütze ist allerdings zu kurz. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## slayerrider (19. Februar 2012)

Nicht ganz mein Fall, eher ein Eloxal-Unfall.

Aber Fahrwerk in ein Helius Ac und dann ab zu mir.


Edit: Was, Ähnlichkeit?  Aber so wie die Stütze aussieht, darf man so gar nicht fahren. Nicolai schreibt vor, dass die Stütze bis zum Oberrohr drin steckt, das sieht hier nicht so aus.


----------



## Switch-Rider (19. Februar 2012)

@slayerrider: für die russen ist nichts zu hart

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAg8tssYFlI"]Train in Russia during winter      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (19. Februar 2012)

Der Zug ist auch gut.

Ich weiß wir driften hier gerade etwas ab, aber hier wird ein Caterpillar gehochstartert:


----------



## la bourde (19. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (21. Februar 2012)

der bagger ist krass der vw bus auch 
und das hier auch:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Matt-Macduff-West-Coast-Park-edit.html

@slayerrider: wir gehn morgen um 8 uhr los du kannst mich ja mal anrufen wenn du bereit wärst dann sag ich dir wo wir sind.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IlWdMGCuvc&list=PL688044A75C4B131B&index=57&feature=plpp_video"]neoParadise - Stehen damit es weiter geht Teil 1 (8.12) - ZDFneo      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (22. Februar 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> @slayerrider: wir gehn morgen um 8 uhr los du kannst mich ja mal anrufen wenn du bereit wärst dann sag ich dir wo wir sind.



das habe ich natürlich erst heute am Spätnachmittag gelesen...


----------



## la bourde (25. Februar 2012)

Gibt einige Tricks, die echt krass sind:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpJsrxb85Oo&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## la bourde (25. Februar 2012)




----------



## la bourde (25. Februar 2012)

Was für ein Step Down !!!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37185633"]David Vieilledent winter 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (25. Februar 2012)

Kann ein knolly über haupt schön sein? Alle Teile an einen schönen Rahmen und alles wird gut. Allerdings ist es schon das beste Podium, das ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. Weiße Pedale sind irgendwie auch nicht so gut...

Der Stepdown ist schon ziemlich krass und mosht auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 147393 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat von Euch noch jemand einenn XTR Bremssattel BR-M975 mit Post Mount Aufnahme zu Verkaufen?
Gruss


----------



## slayerrider (27. Februar 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> der bagger ist krass der vw bus auch
> und das hier auch:
> 
> 
> neoParadise - Stehen damit es weiter geht Teil 1 (8.12) - ZDFneo      - YouTube



Habe ich erst gerade gesehen, einfach nur hammer. Angenommen jemand von euch macht bei dieser Bewegung mit und macht ein Video, um es dort ein zuschicken. Dann bitte auch hier einstellen.


----------



## la bourde (27. Februar 2012)

Sieht nicht verkehrt aus.


----------



## cafescup (27. Februar 2012)

Wow, der Hund auf Bild 1 ist niedlich 

*Zur Info: Am 31.03.2012 ist Fahrradbörse in BB (siehe Anhang)*


----------



## la bourde (28. Februar 2012)

Ich probiere dabei zu sein, wenn ich in BB bin.


Oh das Video hatte ich vergessen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=heeQnBsnx2Y


----------



## slayerrider (28. Februar 2012)

oh, das Meta ist hammer! Würde ich so nehmen.

Keine Ahnung ob das die Ursache oder die Folge des Sturzes war, aber auf jeden Fall mache ich mal ein bisschen Werbung für so einen feine dt-Gabel.


----------



## la bourde (28. Februar 2012)

Das passt gut mit ihren Felgen:






EDIT: und sie haben auch eine Schnelloeffnung auf die Nabe, ne Slayerrider ?


----------



## slayerrider (28. Februar 2012)

Quick-Release wird ganz groß geschrieben. Quick-Release-Gabel, wenn man das Bike ins Auto packen will, Quick-Release-Schlauch, wenn man einen Platten hat und natürlich Quick-Release-Freilauf, wenn der mal wieder kaputt ist..

Aber Material ist ja bekanntlich nicht alles:





edit sagt zu Ra: das ist wohl der mächtigeste Kupplungsträger (den gibts natürlich auch nur in USA):


----------



## la bourde (1. März 2012)




----------



## la bourde (2. März 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (6. März 2012)




----------



## la bourde (7. März 2012)

Respekt !
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37603954"]Come back Aurelien Giordanengo - TBT Topcycle by Trek on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## *Bike-freak* (7. März 2012)

Hier noch was von mir.. Hat aber nichts mit mtb zu tun...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euqmq9LrDqQ&feature=share"]25.2 Acta Demo Stuttgart      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (7. März 2012)

Die Strecke sieht gut aus. Krass, wie er wieder fährt.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (7. März 2012)

Weil heut so ein schöner Tag ist leg ich noch eins drauf!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUB76__GMy0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## slayerrider (7. März 2012)

Gut, schönes Wetter und eine schöne Location. Insgesamt ein gutes Video.


----------



## la bourde (8. März 2012)

E.T., Gracia, Peat und Klaussmann

Ich mag Cousiniés Style:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37979894"]Chasing The Dust on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (8. März 2012)

Hat jemand am Freitag Abend was vor ?
Ich werde gern ein bisschen Street fahren.
So gegen 17:30.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. März 2012)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (8. März 2012)

Big !
Schoenes Nosewheelie
[ame="http://vimeo.com/34006313"]Bilenky Junkyard Cross 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

Die hatte ich vergessen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36688845"]Sicily On A Shoestring. Bernard Kerr rides the land of the Godfather. episode 1. on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/37726075"]Sicily On A Shoestring. Bernard Kerr rides the land of the Godfather. episode 2. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (9. März 2012)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!



17:30 vor Frech Dax, ok ?


----------



## Switch-Rider (9. März 2012)

hab leider keine zeit, aber vielleicht können wir in zukunft wieder was donnerstags abend machen?


----------



## la bourde (9. März 2012)

Ja, gute Idee.


Ich möchte, dass wir wieder einen Stammtisch anbieten.
Nicht so regelmäßig wie vorher.
Vorschlag: einmal jede Monate, am ersten Montag Abend.

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. März 2012)

Ok geht klar! ich fahr jetzt schonmal los


----------



## slayerrider (9. März 2012)

Donnerstags streetfahren hört sich gut an. Aber nächsten Donnerstag schrauben und sägen wir erst noch ein bisschen. Vorrausgesetzt bikefreak hat Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (9. März 2012)

Okay da hab ich auch Zeit


----------



## la bourde (10. März 2012)




----------



## Switch-Rider (11. März 2012)




----------



## slayerrider (11. März 2012)

Das Summum ist schon ziemlich gut.

Wer von euch ist bereit unseren neuen Kicker so einzuweihen? Die Frage bleibt, wo wir ihn dazu hinstellen.








Will jemand heute noch Street fahren?


----------



## Switch-Rider (11. März 2012)

hi bis wann hast du abends zeit slayerrider? ja bitte weihen wir ihn so ein^^ wo gibt es eine stelle dafür?


----------



## slayerrider (11. März 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> hi bis wann hast du abends zeit slayerrider?



Wann? Heute?

Wenn du springst können wir ihn gerne so einweihen...


----------



## Metaball (11. März 2012)

Bei der Einweihung bin ich dabei  Hab mich vorhin gefragt wo der auf dem bild den Schwung her hat, bis ich das Video gesehen hab ... 
Wann gehts eigentlich wieder mit der Mittwochsrunde für Team Olympiasuperfast los? ;D


----------



## la bourde (11. März 2012)

Wenn Smith in WC so fahren würde ...


----------



## slayerrider (12. März 2012)

Metaball schrieb:


> Bei der Einweihung bin ich dabei  Hab mich vorhin gefragt wo der auf dem bild den Schwung her hat, bis ich das Video gesehen hab ...
> Wann gehts eigentlich wieder mit der Mittwochsrunde für Team Olympiasuperfast los? ;D



Wie müssen ersten die Rampe fertig bauen, dann kann sie gerne eingeweiht werden, natürlich von jedem...

Die Mittwochsrunde organisiert jetzt Cafescup, der meint was von bis in 2 oder 3Wochen. Mit uns kannst du natürlich auch gerne jeder Zeit fahren.


Smith kann was.


----------



## cafescup (12. März 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Die Mittwochsrunde organisiert jetzt Cafescup, der meint was von bis in 2 oder 3Wochen. Mit uns kannst du natürlich auch gerne jeder Zeit fahren.
> Smith kann was.




Die Mittwochsrunde startet offiziell am 2.5.20121 um 18 Uhr am Paladion.

Siehe auch www.rkv-böblingen.de

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (12. März 2012)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgCqz3l33kU&feature=player_embedded"]Mother****ing Bike [H[/nomedia]



Das is kaum zu fassen, wir er schon fuhr !!!


Das Video ist auch Hammer ! Brosnan aht auch ein Style !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SaOpOFm4yvQ#!


Dieses ist auch gut


Und fuer Slayerrider, big mountain bike aus Frankreich:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/38352864"]FRESH VIDEO: ANTOINE BIZET X HIS NEW KONA ENTOURAGE on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (14. März 2012)

Wie sieht es aus mit einem Street Session heute Abend und morgen Abend ?

Heute gegen 19:00 ?

Hier waren wir seit lange nicht mehr...


----------



## slayerrider (14. März 2012)

Ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## la bourde (14. März 2012)

Morgen auch nicht ?


----------



## slayerrider (14. März 2012)

Morgen Abend wollten wir die Rampe bauen.
Aber wenn wir rechtzeitig anfangen, dann können wir vlt. um 19Uhr fahren.
Das hängt von Bikefreak ab.


----------



## la bourde (14. März 2012)

Geniale Idee !


Alternative zu Pinion, das Rad kommt sogar mit:


----------



## la bourde (15. März 2012)

Heute Abend wollen wir wieder Street fahren gehen.
Treffpunkt: vor Frech Dax, um 19:00.


----------



## slayerrider (15. März 2012)

Das hat einen Gates-Antrieb? Sieht gut aus. Kauf es und ich teste es dann mal.


----------



## la bourde (15. März 2012)

Ja ist einen Gates-Antrieb.
Das Ding hat nur 9 Gänge, und das ganze wäre genau so schwer wie ein normaler Antrieb.

Leider ist der Rahmen schlecht designed.
Die Drehachse ist zu viel nach vorne, und sehr tief ...
Es sind aber noch Prototypen (4), die Entwickler fahren mit seit 2 Jahren (Mountain Of Hell, französische DH Meisterschaft, usw.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (15. März 2012)

@Slayerrider:
Die WC sind hier zu sehen






Finally, la Bresse


----------



## slayerrider (16. März 2012)

So statt was zu lernen habe ich gerade die Dirt Fantasy League gefunden. Ich habe gedacht, wir machen einen kleinen Wettkampf, vlt. hat ja jemand Lust. Ihr könnt euch gerne in meiner League eintragen und dann sehen wir mal wer gewinnt! Die League heißt "Chaos-League" (wie könnte es anderst sein?). Wenn ihr euch da einschreiben wollt, dann müsst ihr den Pin 1268 eingeben! Aber natürlich nicht die gleichen Rider wie ich kaufen! Hier der Link:
http://www.dirtfantasyleague.com/


----------



## la bourde (16. März 2012)

Habe mich auch eingemeldet.
Team RealYoungTalent.


----------



## slayerrider (16. März 2012)

gut, mal schauen was so geht.


----------



## SProdukt (17. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q3LV2yyzJg"]Alejandro Paz - zona de piedras Casta      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (17. März 2012)

McDonald mit: Huck it to flaaaaaaaaaaaat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (18. März 2012)

Der französische nationale Trainer hat sich für das Dirt Fantasy League angemeldet:
Nicht schlecht oder ?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (19. März 2012)

Irgendwie klappt das bei mir mit der Anmeldung nich


----------



## slayerrider (19. März 2012)

Warum?
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## slayerrider (21. März 2012)

Bild unten rechts. Der Typ hat doch tatsächlich seine alten Kettenreste mit Kettenschlössern verbunden. War ja bei uns auch schon mal Thema...


----------



## la bourde (21. März 2012)

Ja schoen !

Wie kann man sowas designen:




Wer bricht erst: die Ausfallende oder die Kette ?





With my big tires, I can do big crap !


----------



## la bourde (21. März 2012)

@Slayerrider:
schau dir man das Trick an 1:02:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/38709861"]AMM 2 - URBAN APPETIZERS - MUFFINMAN & CO. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Switch-Rider (21. März 2012)

bin auch in der liga


----------



## slayerrider (21. März 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> bin auch in der liga



gut, mal schauen ob sich noch jemand findet. Aber 4 Leute sind schon ganz gut.


Wer hat Lust morgen Abend einen Runde Street zufahren? Wetter ist ja hammer.

Edit: Der Trick ist gut.


----------



## stevenscrosser (22. März 2012)

Sorry Leute + LaBourde: 

bin bis einschließlich Sonntag noch in Urlaub. Wäre aber nächste Woche mal wieder für eine Foto-Session zu haben 

Beste Grüße,
Micha


----------



## la bourde (22. März 2012)

Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht.

EDIT:
 MASSIV FAIL !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (22. März 2012)

gut das es ein deutscher ist  

hier ist team chaos am start:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Team-CRC-Nukeproof-in-South-Africa,12510/MTBCUT-tv,6


----------



## slayerrider (23. März 2012)

So jetzt gehts wieder los:
Kommt ihr heute Nachmittag alle zum RKV. Wir bauen und fahren zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr! Start ist um 16Uhr. Grüchten zu folge gibt es einen neuen super krassen Holzkicker.


Edit: Der Fail ist ja mal ein richtig guter Fail.


----------



## la bourde (23. März 2012)

Auf de Video sieht man besser wie die Strecke im Süd Afrika war:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/39024697"]Team Commencal - Riding Addiction, Pietermaritzburg, 2012 WC #1 on Vimeo[/ame]
EDIT:

Der Typ ist echt unglaublich. So eine Motivation... Er hat früher einige Rahmen selber geschweißt, und letztes Jahr wollte er reisen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/38644128"]Living On The Road on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (24. März 2012)

Wie versproche, kündige ich es hier an: Ich gehe heute eine Tour hier um die Ecke fahren. Start so um 13:30/14Uhr.


----------



## Metaball (24. März 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wie versproche, kündige ich es hier an: Ich gehe heute eine Tour hier um die Ecke fahren. Start so um 13:30/14Uhr.



Find ich Gut, ich würde mich der Tour anschließen


----------



## Matthias247 (24. März 2012)

Würde ich ausnahmsweise auch mal wieder. Bin eher für 14:00 Start. wo solls losgehen? Und wohin? Mein Vorschläg wäre HW5 oder Solitude gewesen, Wetter ist zu gut für "nur" 7M Tal


----------



## slayerrider (24. März 2012)

14Uhr ist für mich auch ok. Allerdings bin ich eher fürs 7Mühlen Tal, da dort die Traildichte so unglaublich hoch ist.


----------



## Metaball (24. März 2012)

14 Uhr is gut, hauptsache wir fahren nich die Mußberg tour  von der hab ich langsam echt genug ^^


----------



## Matthias247 (24. März 2012)

lol, 7M tal und nicht die musberg tour?

Meine Handy ist kaputt. Brauche noch ein paar minuten länger. Vll könnt ihr euch ja schonmal an der panzerkaserne treffen und ein paarmal den "neuen" Trail fahren, da stoß ich dann zu euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (24. März 2012)

gut. 14Uhr, am Eingang vom den Standardtrail. Als der, den wir immer zuerst fahren, direkt an der Panzerstraße.


----------



## Metaball (24. März 2012)

Ich brauch 5 min länger, bis gleich


----------



## slayerrider (24. März 2012)

Ich  bin jetzt da.


----------



## Matthias247 (24. März 2012)

Endlich durfte er mal


----------



## Switch-Rider (24. März 2012)

david bist du von ganz oben los gefahren? cool


----------



## la bourde (25. März 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht.
> 
> EDIT:
> MASSIV FAIL !!!




Er hat trainiert !

@Slayer: und die high speed ? Es hat bestimmt ein schoenes Bam gemacht !


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8h-LJ0jjHo&feature=autoplay&list=UUUXz-ELD5TCHT4FWijdsFig&lf=plcp&playnext=1"]Entrenamientos Papagayo Racing Team - Juan Pedro Illescas      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (26. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38960000"]Im So Sorry on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Robby2107 (27. März 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Endlich durfte er mal


 
War ne saubere Aktion ... 

grüße vom Zuschauer aus der 2. Reihe.


----------



## la bourde (27. März 2012)

Bus driver ohne Ende !


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. März 2012)

*1. Stammtisch 2012*

Hallo zusammen!

Francois und ich würden den Stammtisch gerne, wie bereits angemerkt in nächster Zeit wiederbeleben. Dabei war die Überlegung, den Stammtisch immer am ersten Montag im Monat stattfinden zu lassen. Der Termin wäre so besser für alle potentiellen Teilnehmer planbar, woraus wir uns eine regelmäßigere Teilnahme sowie eine größere Teilnehmerzahl erhoffen. Die Lokalität wird entweder fest oder aber, Vorschläge vorrausgesetzt individuell vorher nach Vorliebe abgestimmt, sollte aber wie schon früher in Böblingen bleiben. In der Vergangenheit waren das Schilling, das Frechdax am See sowie das Wichtel im Meilenwerk Treffpunkte. Neue Vorschläge sind wie bereits erwähnt auch erwünscht. Zudem kann der Stammtisch auf Wunsch im Sommer auch auf das RKV-Gelände verlegt werden. Zeitlich soll der Stammtisch weiterhin zwischen 19:00 und 20:00Uhr stattfinden und ist für ungefähr 2 Stunden angedacht. 

Der erste Stammtisch in diesem Jahr soll demnach nächste Woche am *02.04.12* stattfinden. Was haltet ihr vom Schilling?

Alle seien an dieser Stelle schon einmal herzlich eingeladen! Desweiteren bietet der Stammtisch allen potentiell Interessierten die Möglichkeit uns einmal kennen zu lernen und sich eventuell für die ersten gemeinsamen Touren zu verabreden.
Wir würden uns freuen, wenn man wieder einen Abend einrichten könnte, an dem wieder Zeit für Bike-Talk abseits der Trails bleibt.


----------



## la bourde (28. März 2012)

Street Donnerstag Abend ?


----------



## slayerrider (29. März 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Street Donnerstag Abend ?



Ich habe Bock, das Wetter ist hammer, wie wäre es also mit 19:30Uhr vor dem Frechdax?



Ach zu den Fragen zur Solitude: Ich bin in dem geraden Stück losgefahren, direkt oberhalb von dem Citroen. Weiter oben geht glaube ich nicht, wenn ich das noch richtig weiß. Es hat eigentlich nicht so ein krasses Geräusch gemacht, ich hätte schon so ein richtiges "Peng" erwartet, aber dem war nicht so. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch nochmal deutlich langsamer fahren können.


----------



## la bourde (29. März 2012)

Ok, es kann sein dass ich erst um 19:50 komme.
Bis heute abend.
Gruss.


----------



## slayerrider (29. März 2012)

Ich rufe dich an, wenn sonst niemand kommen will, sonst komme ich um 19:30Uhr.


----------



## la bourde (29. März 2012)

War cool heute. Nicht lange gefahren, aber cool !


Sowas habe ich vermisst: ein gutes BMX-Gehirn-amputiertes Video:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/39256768"]Greg Illingworth UK/SA on Vimeo[/ame]
Huck it to flat !


----------



## slayerrider (30. März 2012)

hammer, ohne Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SProdukt (30. März 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1090318





mein'sâ¥


----------



## la bourde (30. März 2012)

ouah !!! sehr schoenes Bike.
Wuerde das Saint Bashgard weg machen, sonst top.
Aber warum einer Alu Rahmen ?


----------



## slayerrider (30. März 2012)

Heute ab 16Uhr mache ich beim RKV auf, wenn das Wetter hält.


----------



## SProdukt (30. März 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> ouah !!! sehr schoenes Bike.
> Wuerde das Saint Bashgard weg machen, sonst top.
> Aber warum einer Alu Rahmen ?


Danke!
Warum kein Alu rahmen?


----------



## slayerrider (30. März 2012)

SProdukt schrieb:


> Danke!
> Warum kein Alu rahmen?



Ich würde es mit einem besseren Bild von der anderen Seite tunen.


Edit sagt: Whip:


----------



## Switch-Rider (31. März 2012)

schaut euch mal die dirts in dem video an:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/In-My-Shoes-Kelly-McGarry-Links-Video-2012.html


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (2. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

was habt ihr denn jetzt wegen dem heutigen Stammtisch besprochen?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## la bourde (2. April 2012)

Hallo Olaf,


*heute Abend Stammtisch um 20:00 Cafe Schilling.*

Bis dann !


----------



## slayerrider (2. April 2012)

oh, was sehe ich hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (2. April 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> oh, was sehe ich hier:



ne halbwegs aufgeräumte Werkstatt, weiter nichts


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. April 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,
> 
> 
> *heute Abend Stammtisch um 20:00 Cafe Schilling.*
> ...



Hi Folks, 

bin zwar sowas von müde, aber ich werde auch vorbeischauen. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## la bourde (2. April 2012)

Wirklich krass:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/249090/

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39317338"]BSD Any Which Way - DVD Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]
EDIT: 
ich verstehe jetzt warum diese Team so schnell ist ...

@switch-rider: ich hoffe es geht dir gut. Eine gute Besserung.


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. April 2012)

War echt ein feiner Stammtisch 

Wäre super, wenn wir das weiterhin am ersten Montag im Monat hinkriegen würden. Nächster Stammtisch wäre also am *07.05.12*! 

(Leider bin ich da im Urlaub )


----------



## la bourde (3. April 2012)

Sehr schoenes Video (dirt)


----------



## slayerrider (3. April 2012)

Naja, so flexibel sind wir ja hoffentlich, dann machen wir den halt wann anderes...

Edit: Zum Stammtisch.

Edit2: Die Dirtjumbs aus Queenstown bitte einmal zu mir. Der Stop-Motion Build up ist irgendwie auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (3. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39633628"]Welcome to the team, Flipp! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. April 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:

Jannik flipt mal wieder:
Foto: Ich




Die ersten Supermans:
Foto: Ich




Und noch ein bischen style:
Foto: SProduct


----------



## Switch-Rider (5. April 2012)

ist das die dirtkoppel? sieht ziemlich gut aus


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. April 2012)

Die oberen 2 Sind im Rkv, und das untere ist auf der Dirtkoppel


----------



## stevenscrosser (5. April 2012)

Geiles Nikkor @ Moritz! Freut mich für dich


----------



## slayerrider (5. April 2012)

krass, bei Jannik sieht es so aus, als ob der Flip nicht klappt. War aber wohl anderst.


----------



## AlexG86 (6. April 2012)

Hi

Ich gehe evtl 4Monate nach Sindelfingen für nen Praktikum. 
Werde vor Ort kein Auto haben, daher werde ich örtlich nen bisschen begrenzt 
auf Sindelfingen,Böblingen sein.
Welches Rad würdet ihr mitnehmen für ab und an nach der Arbeit fahren, Downhill, Dirt 
oder CC Bike? 
Ich persönlich bevorzuge eigentlich Freeride und Dh, wenns aber eher Dirtspots oder Pumptracks gibt würde ich zum Dirtbike tendieren.
Sollte es keine halbwegs vernünftigen Strecken für oben genanntes geben wäre die letzte Alternative mein CC Bike.

Gruß


----------



## la bourde (6. April 2012)

Hallo !

ohne Auto kannst du hier meistens nur All Mountain/Enduro fahren.
Ein bisschen Dirt und 4x auch, du musst aber dann die Bahn nehmen.
Es gibt auch einige Pumptracks (wir haben ein im RKV mit einigen Dirt), und skatepark (Sindelfingen ist groß, BB ist witzig)
Alle die richtige DH Strecken sind weit entfernt (45 km Bad Wild Bad, 60 km Albstadt, 40 km Korb ...)
Es gibt einige illegale Strecke in Stuttgarts Umgebung, aber alle ziemlich weit entfernt mit dem Rad.

Viele Gruesse.


----------



## slayerrider (6. April 2012)

Ich würde natürlich alle Räder mitnehmen!


----------



## AlexG86 (7. April 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich würde natürlich alle Räder mitnehmen!



Ich am liebsten auch aber bei wahrscheinlich 10-16m² wirds wohl nen bisschen knapp^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (7. April 2012)

Bischen street trial
http://www.vitalmtb.com/


----------



## slayerrider (7. April 2012)

Meinst du das?
http://www.vitalmtb.com/interstitia...omas-Remvik-Aasen-TRA-for-NRK,12780/k-shiz,14

edit: das ist gut


----------



## slayerrider (7. April 2012)

Die Einladung für die RKV-Ausfahrt nach Wuppertal zur Wicked Woods ist raus! Ich hoffe ihr habt die alle bekommen.


----------



## Matthias247 (9. April 2012)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Jannik flipt mal wieder:


Seit wann macht er das? Der Wahnsinn 
Damit hat sich slayerriders Aufruf vom letzten Stadtfest wohl erledigt.



AlexG86 schrieb:


> Welches Rad würdet ihr mitnehmen für ab und an nach der Arbeit fahren, Downhill, Dirt
> oder CC Bike?


Hast du jetzt ein Faith oder Glory? Denke mal das Faith wäre schon noch brauchbar, da noch geringfühig tourentauglich, wenn du halbwegs fit bist. Für die meisten Trails hier wirds aber etwas oversized sein. Ein paar illegal gebaute Sachen gibts hier und da auch. Glory würd ich sein lassen. Dirt und Pumptrack gibts halt im wesentlichen auf abgeschlossenem Gelände. Wenn du flexibel(allein) unterwegs sein willst und nicht so auf Street/Skatepark stehst wohl die falsche Wahl. Gibt aber hier auf jeden Fall nette Leute die dich bestimmt mit auf ihrer Dirt und Pumptrackstrecke fahren lassen. Vorzugsweise wenn du dafür auch ein paar Winterschäden behebst 
Reines XC Bike ist vielleicht etwas arg langweilig. Wäre noch ne gute Gelegenheit sich n Enduro zu besorgen 



slayerrider schrieb:


> Die Einladung für die RKV-Ausfahrt nach Wuppertal zur Wicked Woods ist raus! Ich hoffe ihr habt die alle bekommen.


Nö, aber vermutlich bin ich auch nich die Zielgruppe


----------



## *Bike-freak* (10. April 2012)

@Slayerrider War ein anderes aber das ist auch Gut!

Hier noch ein richtig Schönes Video!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/251097/


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. April 2012)

Snap shot.. Bei schönen Abendlicht.


----------



## slayerrider (13. April 2012)

Hm, schade, dass es ein bisschen unscharf ist.


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. April 2012)

Braucht jemand von euch einen lebensgroßen T-Rex in Angriffshaltung? - Gibts grade zum Schnäppchenpreis:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007O743ZA/ref=s9_pop_gw_g79_ir02?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1V8ZE0THSPVD637WHH1F&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=171793407&pf_rd_i=301128"]Lebensgroßer T-Rex in Angriffshaltung Gartendeko: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt[/ame]

Lest euch mal die Rezensionen durch ^_^


----------



## slayerrider (14. April 2012)

Schade, dass der T-Rex so teuer ist.



Um 14Uhr fahren Ra, Labourd und ich ein Tour bei uns um die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (15. April 2012)

http://www.vitalbmx.com/videos/features/Simple-Session-2012-Finals,36988/rwg2008,2412


----------



## la bourde (15. April 2012)

Drew Bezanson:  was fuer ein Ninja Drop !!!

American Style:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/39841024"]Tom Dugan - Full Throttle on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (15. April 2012)

Was bei der Simple Session so rausgehauen wird ist wirklich unglaublich krass.
Bezanson macht, dann nochmal so eine Spezialvariante des Ninja Drops...


----------



## *Bike-freak* (16. April 2012)

Tom Dugan geht aber auch zimlich gut ab!!


----------



## la bourde (16. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39933156"]Hometown on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40401328"]Hooray for us on Vimeo[/ame]

EDIT: der Typ mit dem Prayer kann echt was:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30984495"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (18. April 2012)

Eine Strecke fuer Slayerrider:
http://video.mpora.fr/watch/H4pXjQvlZ/hd/

und das neue Saint:










Das neue Scott ist vlt. nicht so hässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (18. April 2012)

Wie sieht es aus? Morgen das obligatorische Streetfahren? Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass es nicht regnet.


Krass, soll sich bei dem Astrix dei Kettenführung mitdrehen?


Ahhh, Barr sieht hammer aus. Vlt. nächste Jahr! Ich habe Switchrider und Laurin gefunden!


----------



## la bourde (19. April 2012)

Fuer Morgen, ja ich probiere.
Ich rufe dich an.

Noch ein Video von Barr:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40535539"]Descente de Barr 2012 - "We can't stop riding" on Vimeo[/ame]

Einige Fotos:
http://dhdebarr.blogspot.fr
und die Ergebnisse:
http://chronosports88.perso.sfr.fr/

Und noch der Saint-Bruder, der Zee:


----------



## la bourde (20. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkhrteD-uug&feature=player_embedded"]The Trial of Art  HDR Trial Video      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (20. April 2012)

Wetter sieht gut aus. Um 17Uhr sind wir beim RKV.


----------



## Switch-Rider (20. April 2012)

https://vimeo.com/40448361

das muss man gesehen haben!:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RjJ6Og6lVc"]RIDERS ARE AWESOME 2012 (1/5)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (20. April 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> https://vimeo.com/40448361
> 
> das muss man gesehen haben!:
> RIDERS ARE AWESOME 2012 (1/5)      - YouTube



beides gut. Aber Harry Main ist schon krass.


Wer wurde schon mal von einem gewheelieten Moped rechts auf dem Standstreifen bei 250-300km/h überholt? In Schweden ist das schon lustig, jeder kann wegen nichts und wieder nichts wegen sexuellen Missbrauchs verurteilt werden, aber so lange die Polizei den Ghostrider nicht fängt, ist das alles ok und er darf auch eine DVD herausgeben.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (22. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHy9W9LpvlQ&list=UUwO-9tpNU8ThpeU0W2BXRiw&index=10&feature=plcp"]Storm Freerun - Volume 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]

geht auch gut ab!


----------



## la bourde (22. April 2012)

Rémy Thirion in Barr:


----------



## slayerrider (22. April 2012)

Die Parcour-Aktion ist schon krass, das Video ist aber auch ziemlich gut.


Remy Thirion soll nach Aussagen von Zuschauern wohl völlig außer Kontroll gewesen sein. Der Scrub scheint das zu bestätigen.


Wir waren auch fahren, das sah dann ungefähr so aus:
Komische Typen:



unterwegs war dann irgendwie alles dreckig, da es zum Glück massiv gehagelt hat:










Bei mir sah das dann am Ende so aus:






Danke an den Typ der uns geshuttelt hat und Probs an den Typ mit dem Pick Up, mit dem wir quer durch den Wald gefräst sind.


----------



## Switch-Rider (23. April 2012)

Und David bist du bereit?^^ Wurde was in Heubach geändert. 
Die Stelle wo der Scrubt ist abartig. Keine Ahnung wie das möglich sein soll. Da ist ungefähr 20 cm platz rechts daneben ist der Abgrund links ist ein 40 cm hoher Stein. Abartig
Was mir noch einfällt: in 3Focus hatte der ein Film-Segment. Nachdem ich das gesehen hatte wollte ich ein Sunn haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (25. April 2012)

In Heubach wurde nichts geändert. Alles ist beim alten geblieben.


Ich habe auch noch eine Frage: Hat vlt. jemand Lust mir eine versenkbare Sattelstütze übers Wochenende auszuleihen. 30,9mm Durchmesser und min 420mm Länge. Wäre super. Ich würde mich auch mit einem Schocki revanchieren.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. April 2012)

Ich könnte dir ne Kindshock i950 leihen oder auch günstig verkaufen. Ist allerdings nur 38cm, > 420 wird eh schwer da wohl kaum jemand ne Rase hat.
Hängt allerdings etwas beim Ausfahren, entweder notfalls per Hand rausziehen oder bräuchte mal nen Service 

Fährst du wieder CC und DH? Und diesmal alles mit dem Helius?


----------



## slayerrider (25. April 2012)

Hm, danke. Aber 38mm ist zu kurz, dann sitze ich viel zu tief. 420mm würde für 30min fahren gehen.

Ach, es gibt jetzt noch mehr Stützen, die länger sind. Kind Shock hat jetzt 435mm und DSP hat 447mm. Aber 435mm ist mir immer noch ein bisschen zu heikle und die DSP ist nicht lieferbar. Sonst hätte ich ja schon eine.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. April 2012)

Also 38mm wären mir auch zu kurz. Ich glaub sowas ist nur Moritz mal gefahren


----------



## slayerrider (26. April 2012)

Hat jemand Lust heute Abend ne Runde Street zu fahre?


----------



## Matthias247 (26. April 2012)

Also ich würde heute eher ne Runde XC/AM/ED/... fahren gehen. Habe aber noch nen Termin, so dass ich net weiß wann ich loskomm. Vor 18:30 bei mir daheim sicherlich nicht, realistisch gesehen noch später.


----------



## slayerrider (26. April 2012)




----------



## slayerrider (27. April 2012)

Der RKV ist heute Nachmittag beim Bikemax in Sifi, dort ist eine Art Testevent und wir machen da eine kleine Show. Vlt. hat ja jemand Lust vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## Matthias247 (27. April 2012)

Cool, muss dann sowieso mal zum Ikea. Wann genau und wie lange ist heute nachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (27. April 2012)

Ich denke mal das geht bis 18Uhr. Ich denke ich bin irgendwann ab 16Uhr da. Die anderen sind aber sicher jetzt schon dort.

Edit: Dort kann man auch E-Bikes testen und Jannik hat gemeint, dass man die super hochstartern kann.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. April 2012)

Howdy Dudes, 

hier mal ein Video von den Trails im Vinschgau damit Ihr mal ein Eindruck bekommt, wie viel Spaß LaBourde und ich hatten. 
Die Trail sind t.w. ganz neu und noch nicht mal irgendwo eingezeichnet oder markiert (Holly Hansen Trail zum Beispiel)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20489

(wenn ich mal groß bin lerne ich vielleicht auch mal das Video direkt einzufügen )

Bis bald
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (27. April 2012)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Howdy Dudes,
> 
> hier mal ein Video von den Trails im Vinschgau damit Ihr mal ein Eindruck bekommt, wie viel Spaß LaBourde und ich hatten.
> Die Trail sind t.w. ganz neu und noch nicht mal irgendwo eingezeichnet oder markiert (Holly Hansen Trail zum Beispiel)
> ...



5 für mich:


----------



## *Bike-freak* (28. April 2012)

Wie sind die ergebnisse von Heubach?


----------



## Matthias247 (29. April 2012)

Hier


----------



## slayerrider (29. April 2012)

Lief eher nur mittel, aber ich bin noch ganz.

Wo ist das Video vom Geburtstag? 

Ich habe dafür einen 2Souls 29er gemosht. Das Fahrverhalten war sehr überraschend. Der Franzose, der einen 1.70m hohen Baumstumpf hochgetrailt ist war schon krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. April 2012)

Quali is en bischen mies^^
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40582651"]b-day Jam on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (29. April 2012)

Trotzdem gut 

Will jemand heute noch ne Runde fahren?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. April 2012)

street oder dirt


----------



## Matthias247 (29. April 2012)

Dachte eigentlich an Rennrad 

Was anderes: Wer würde morgen da mitkommen?
Vielleicht so mit der S-Bahn gegen 14:00 losfahren?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. April 2012)

ich würde mitkommen


----------



## slayerrider (29. April 2012)

Video ist ganz gut, noch mehr Action von den Dirtjumbs wäre gut gewesen.

Morgen kann ich wie schon erwähnt aus zeitlichen und materialtechnischen Gründen nicht.


----------



## Matthias247 (29. April 2012)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> ich würde mitkommen



Cool, dann sag ich einfach mal morgen S-Bahn 14:00 am Bahnhof BB.
Muss aber morgen früh noch bissl was erledigen, wenns länger dauert sag ich nochmal bescheid (oder du fährst einfach schon vor).


----------



## Matthias247 (29. April 2012)

Hier noch die Bilder vom Freitag:

*Bike-Freak* im neuen Style:





Jannik:





slayerrider beim 10Eur verdienen:


----------



## la bourde (30. April 2012)

Cool, es geht wirklich was los wieder ...

Ich hoffe, dass wir schneller als die Typ auf dem Vinschgau Video waren.

EDIT:
@Slayer: ist das die Strecke die du dort faehrst ? Sieht gut aus, ziemlich lang aber
Monte Tamaro

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40640279"]XVI Copa de EspaÃ±a de BMX 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]

Musik aus bitte:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40603307"]Chad Kerley HUNT Part on Vimeo[/ame]
Gibt einige echt krasse Combos


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. April 2012)

Ok 14:00 letzter wagon ganz hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SProdukt (30. April 2012)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ok 14:00 letzter wagon ganz hinten?



Wichtig!!! wir fahren schon eine Stunde früher!!!!!! d.h. mit der Bahn die um 13:00 in Böblingen is. ganz hinten!!!


----------



## slayerrider (30. April 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Cool, es geht wirklich was los wieder ...
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass wir schneller als die Typ auf dem Vinschgau Video waren.
> 
> ...



Ja, dort war ich schon. Der Unterschied ist, dass das Rennen nur ab der Mittelstation stattfindet. Ich fahre immer von ganz oben. D.h. 1000hm und im oberen Teil gibt es das Monster-Steinfeld, sowas gibt es vlt. nicht mal in Wildbad. Aber wenn ich von oben fahre, dann bin ich an der Mittelstation schon platt.

Weitere Erkenntnis: Siegentaler fährt mit einem Platten gefühlt genau so schnell wie zuvor. Aber noch besser, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Frauen auch beim DH reden, aber die labert ohne Unterbrechung, im Rennen auch?


Edit: Chad Kerley geht unglaublich gut ab. Eines der besten Streetvideos, die ich seit langem gesehen habe.


Edit2: Wie war es eigentlich heute in Cannstadt? Ist der Pumptrack gut?


----------



## Switch-Rider (30. April 2012)

der Pumptrack in Canstatt ist ganz nett. Aber ich hatte Spass 

Die Strecke in Monte Tamaro mach morz Spaß, ist aber abartig anstrengend.


----------



## Matthias247 (30. April 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Edit2: Wie war es eigentlich heute in Cannstadt? Ist der Pumptrack gut?


War sehr gut!
Und der Pumptrack ist vor allem unglaublich anstrengend. Hügel sind höher und kürzer als in Weilimdorf. Gibt auch einige Varianten wie man fahren kann. Die S-Kurve ist aber beim RKV besser als dort 
BMX Strecke ist ziemlich kurz und optimized for 24".

Witzig das ichs auf *bike-freak*s foto geschafft hab  Find ich aber net gut das er mir ins Kreuz springt. Woher sind die?


----------



## SProdukt (1. Mai 2012)

ich:


----------



## SProdukt (2. Mai 2012)

Cannstatter Zeitung:


----------



## slayerrider (2. Mai 2012)

Yeah, Glückwunsch. Artikel erspar ich mir jetzt mal. Aber ein Bild von sich in der Zeitung geht schon gut ab.


----------



## la bourde (3. Mai 2012)

Schoen !

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41406684"]Nicolas Vouilloz - Lapierre X-Flow on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (3. Mai 2012)

Das neue meta 4x:












Bestimmte eine richtige Waffe für BBs Umgebung.

Und die neue Farbe des Supreme V3 :




:kotz:





Und das Supreme FR (180mm Federweg):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (3. Mai 2012)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/mRjEHNJzr/

Die Landung ist nich ganz so sauber aber trotzdem krass!!


----------



## slayerrider (3. Mai 2012)

hm, kann Jannik ja mal probieren.


----------



## slayerrider (4. Mai 2012)

Wetter ist super und es gibt viel zum Bauen beim RKV. Kommt ihr alle zum helfen. Wir starten um 17Uhr.


----------



## la bourde (4. Mai 2012)

Julien Dupont:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvKan5vnI_U&list=UUu0ur5fN8lRdhURMD9A1q5w&index=7&feature=plcp"]Julien Dupont  - Berlin Ride - Ride The world S2      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Auch gut !


Schade, er fährt immer mehr street...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40848215"]Dominik Raab - Los Angeles on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (4. Mai 2012)

Dupont ist ganz nett.

Wir haben heute ein bisschen gebaut. Morgen ab 11Uhr wird wieder gebaut, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich 11Uhr schaffe.

Zum Abschluss: Motowhip:


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Mai 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Julien Dupont:
> Julien Dupont  - Berlin Ride - Ride The world S2      - YouTube
> 
> Auch gut !
> ...



unglaublich, dass diese Franzosen immer nach Deutschland kommen um unser urbanes Mobiiar zu zerstören und sich und andere durch rücksichtslose Fahrweise gefährden. 

c'est vraiment la racaille, cherche le Karcher 

a+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (5. Mai 2012)

Siehst du, jetzt dass Sarko den Kaercher verwendet, kein Racaille mehr in Frankreich: die sind alle in Deutschland gewandert. 




Wichtig: an der Quelle arbeiten!


----------



## la bourde (5. Mai 2012)

Achtung schlechter Witz:


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Mai 2012)

@slayerrider:
So hättest du mal mit dem Bikemaxx Rad abgehen müssen


----------



## la bourde (5. Mai 2012)

Sehr schoenes Video von Stan Shaw:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/41605086"]Stan Shaw - Summer Edit on Vimeo[/ame]
Sein Style erinnert mich an Akrigg.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/39401575"]How a Bicycle is Made (1945) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (6. Mai 2012)

Wer hÃ¤tte Bock auf einem Stammtisch morgen, gegen 20:00 ?


Ein schÃ¶nes Video, ganz lustig !



Noch was: hÃ¤tte jemand Interesse an einem gebrauchten Commencal Meta 4x 2010 Rahmen Groesse S (bis 1.80m) , 400â¬ inkl. DÃ¤mpfer ?


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Mai 2012)

Also ich werd morgen Abend eher ne Runde fahren gehen wenns mal wieder trocken sein sollte. War ja schon das ganze WE beschissen.


----------



## la bourde (7. Mai 2012)

SSEC (Single Speed European Championship) 2012:


----------



## la bourde (8. Mai 2012)

Ich wusste nicht, aber Ropelato ist echt gut in Skate Park.

Nur die erste Kurve ... bin gespannt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H7NyimpijeE


----------



## slayerrider (8. Mai 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...aidom-in-brixen-und-dakine-trailfox-in-flims/

wäre vlt. was für uns.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. Mai 2012)

Gefällt mir ganz gut 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31202391"]A burn production: Never Extinguish on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (8. Mai 2012)

4x Pro Tour Warum war CG nicht dabei ?
Die Strecke würde ihn gut passen.


----------



## la bourde (9. Mai 2012)

Unglaublich krass:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZZXys6SKkg"]Compile Toni BOU trial Bercy 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Mai 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...aidom-in-brixen-und-dakine-trailfox-in-flims/
> 
> wäre vlt. was für uns.


Trailfox oder Caidom? Prinzipiell klingt beides gut 

Will heute Abend jemand fahren? So 18:30 rum ab Diezenhalde (oder etwas später woanders).


----------



## slayerrider (10. Mai 2012)

ich gehe nach Schorndorf zur Strength in Numbers Premiere. Es hat noch Plätze im Auto, kannst mitkommen.


----------



## la bourde (11. Mai 2012)

Ein Video von V-Dub!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/41808417"]Von Williams: A Bikeumentary on Vimeo[/ame]

Der Typ könnte so geil fahren, und er hat immer noch viel Style finde ich.
Ich hatte immer gedacht, dass der Drop mit dem Fully von Tyler Super Klassen war ... aber nein.
Krass.


----------



## slayerrider (11. Mai 2012)

Da ich um 19Uhr gehen muss, starten wir heute schon um 16Uhr beim RKV. Ich hoffe ihr seid alle heiß (da habe ich heute irgendwie weniger Bedenken) auf Bauen.


----------



## la bourde (11. Mai 2012)

Fuer ein Mal ist Danny Macaskill hinter die Kamera:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/41855547"]Duncan Shaw California Dreamin on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (12. Mai 2012)

Heute ist der RKV-Picobello-Tag. Kommt alle, wir räumen auf und Bauen im Anschluss den Pumptrack wieder fertig. Am Mittag gibt es auch für alle Helfer was zum Essen! Start ab 10Uhr!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. Mai 2012)




----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. Mai 2012)

Hammer Video!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35160025"]2012 reel on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (13. Mai 2012)

Huck it to flat


----------



## slayerrider (13. Mai 2012)

Wir fahren heute so gegen 15Uhr eine kleine Tour hier um die Ecke. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Mai 2012)

Slayerrider hat heute keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut


----------



## slayerrider (13. Mai 2012)

Danke fürs Video und Hochladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (13. Mai 2012)

Kein Problem. Und bis jetzt biste sogar Video des Tages


----------



## la bourde (13. Mai 2012)

1A !!!

Schade dass ich nicht dabei war, hÃ¤tte ich auch gern geholfen.


EDIT: ich suche:
- ein Adapter Shimano fÃ¼r IS auf PM in 160 fÃ¼r Hinterrad
- ein Adapter Shimano PM auf PM 180 fÃ¼r Vorderrad
- ein Adapter Shimano oder Hope IS auf PM 180 fÃ¼r Hinterrad
- ein Adapter Avid IS-> PM 160 fÃ¼r Vorderrad
- ein Shifter 9 GÃ¤nge Shimano, so billig wie mÃ¶glich
- Tretlager Shimano Hollow tech 2, Lx oder XT
- Avid Juicy und Elixir BremsbelÃ¤ge 
Wenn ihr eine Gabel mit 100-120mm Federweg fuer 150â¬ max (auch was altes) habt, dann einfach melden, ich hÃ¤tte einen KÃ¤ufer.


----------



## la bourde (15. Mai 2012)

Ziemlich cool wie er alles fahren kann

Auch sehr gut

Genau so gut, vlt sogar besser


----------



## slayerrider (16. Mai 2012)

Oh, alle sind gut! Das Multitalent ist schon lustig.


----------



## la bourde (16. Mai 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42247437"]Ian Morrison, meet Steve Smith on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (17. Mai 2012)

Ein bisschen Trial, mit einem schoenen Fail:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JaHAmV-Pc5I

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41802536"]Pascal Benaglia - 10 palette (1.47m) on Vimeo[/ame]

Wirklich "on the edge":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xBFyjqozh7Y#!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42346319"]5 x 5 with Flipp & Stan on Vimeo[/ame]

Und Bubba hat ein neues Spielzeug bekommen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-T_odpXsWc"]James Stewart rides new Suzuki at home track      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (17. Mai 2012)

FISE im live:
http://live.mpora.com/fise-montpellier-2012


----------



## la bourde (17. Mai 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42301562"]FISE 2012 - Qualification MTB Pro on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (18. Mai 2012)

Video mit Smith ist gut!



Wenn das Wetter hält sind wir heute Abend ab 17Uhr beim RKV! Bisschen bauen und fahren.


----------



## la bourde (18. Mai 2012)

Leider zu kurz, aber genial

Polygon bikes:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/42375071"]FISE 2012 - Finale MTB Pro on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (19. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut, der Hang-up, war gar nicht so krass. Aber so ein kleiner Rahmenbruch für zwischendurch ist immer gut.


----------



## la bourde (20. Mai 2012)

Einige BMX Videos aus dem Fise:

Best trick
Daniel Dhers in der Mini Rampe
Mark Webb gewinnt
Flair Bus Footjam
Maddog 1st in Dirt


----------



## la bourde (21. Mai 2012)

Uebel ! Keine große Verletzung glücklicherweise


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Mai 2012)

E-Bike Action:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2zpU7StU3Q"]Audi e-bike in action      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hat wohl einen integrierten Hochstarter Modus


----------



## slayerrider (21. Mai 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> E-Bike Action:
> Audi e-bike in action      - YouTube
> 
> Hat wohl einen integrierten Hochstarter Modus



krass, dass Teil hat auch noch Pegs. Wenn jemand weiß wo man so eins mal ausleihen kann, dann bitte melden. Dann testen wir das mal.

Der offene Helm ist natürlich besonders cool.



la bourde schrieb:


> Uebel ! Keine große Verletzung glücklicherweise



oh, sprichwörtlich: Into your face.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (22. Mai 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Einige BMX Videos aus dem Fise:
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xq...ijer-fufanu-on-the-barrier-at-fise-2012_sport
> Maddog 1st in Dirt



Wie er einfach den Zaun einreisst

Bei Chris Akrigg sieht ne Tour ein bischen anders aus!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42557564"]Chris Akrigg-The Turning Point on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (22. Mai 2012)

Rare mit Luft ...


----------



## slayerrider (23. Mai 2012)

oh, da hört sich gut an, sogar sehr gut!


----------



## Switch-Rider (24. Mai 2012)

Wen ihr Lust habt könnt ihr ja mal vobeischauen:  http://www.younggunsracing.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SProdukt (24. Mai 2012)

Strength In Numbers live:
http://live.redbull.tv/events/35/strength_in_numbers/


----------



## *Bike-freak* (25. Mai 2012)

SProdukt schrieb:


> Strength In Numbers live:
> http://live.redbull.tv/events/35/strength_in_numbers/



Der is schon alt


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VN0SIFWwSq8


----------



## SProdukt (25. Mai 2012)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Der is schon alt
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VN0SIFWwSq8



nice  so sauge ich auch mein Zimmer wenn meine Mutter sag ich soll es machen


----------



## slayerrider (25. Mai 2012)

Hammer, wie lange sie so saugt.


----------



## plusminus (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Freund des geschraubten Innenlagers,
ich hab noch ne Kiste voller HTII-Lager. Teils gerade erst ganz frisch Lager in die Schalen gepresst. Sind günstige abzugeben.  Bei Interesse einfach PN.
Grüße
vom +- der diesen BB92/BB30/BB30PF Krampf verflucht.


----------



## slayerrider (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte vlt. Interesse. Hast eine PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte auch eins brauchen. Das ungeliebtere Rad knarzt wie Sau, und eine eine verdächtige Stelle ist das Innenlager. Vermute aber es ist irgendwas anderes. 

Irgendwelche Tourenpläne fürs WE?


----------



## slayerrider (30. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts aus, hat jemand Lust morgen Abend ne runde Street zufahren. Das Wetter musss natürlich passen. Zeit ist mir bis jetzt eigentlich noch egal.


----------



## Metaball (31. Mai 2012)

War ja jetzt ne Weile ziemlich ruhig hier  

Wollte mal anfragen ob es nicht mal wieder Zeit für die Mittwochsrunde wäre, wenn sie nicht schon wieder angefangen hat und ich es verpasst habe.

p.s. habt ihr die Galileofolge gesehen mit Harro Füllgrabe in Champery? Ziemlich fahrlässig jemanden ohne vorkenntnisse da runter zu schicken, man kann von Glück reden, dass es nur eine Rippe war


----------



## slayerrider (31. Mai 2012)

Metaball schrieb:


> War ja jetzt ne Weile ziemlich ruhig hier
> 
> Wollte mal anfragen ob es nicht mal wieder Zeit für die Mittwochsrunde wäre, wenn sie nicht schon wieder angefangen hat und ich es verpasst habe.
> 
> p.s. habt ihr die Galileofolge gesehen mit Harro Füllgrabe in Champery? Ziemlich fahrlässig jemanden ohne vorkenntnisse da runter zu schicken, man kann von Glück reden, dass es nur eine Rippe war



Die meisten waren wohl übers lange Wochenende weg.

Mittwochsrunde gibt schon seit einigen Wochen wieder. Allerdings wurde sie ein bisschen umgestellt. Die Zielgruppe wollte/will keine Trails fahren. Daher wurde das jetzt berücksichtigt. Aber wenn du da trotzdem Lust drauf hast, dann kannst du einfach um 18Uhr zum Paladion kommen.

Sonst kannst du mich immer gerne anschreiben oder dich halt hier anschließen.


----------



## Metaball (31. Mai 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Die meisten waren wohl übers lange Wochenende weg.
> 
> Mittwochsrunde gibt schon seit einigen Wochen wieder. Allerdings wurde sie ein bisschen umgestellt. Die Zielgruppe wollte/will keine Trails fahren. Daher wurde das jetzt berücksichtigt. Aber wenn du da trotzdem Lust drauf hast, dann kannst du einfach um 18Uhr zum Paladion kommen.
> 
> Sonst kannst du mich immer gerne anschreiben oder dich halt hier anschließen.



Das ist aber Schade  ich fand das regelmäßige Training eigentlich ganz gut und so ohne Trails is es ja auch wieder langweilig ... dann werde ich einfach öfters mal hier reinschreiben, ob jemand lust auf Trailtouren hat


----------



## plusminus (31. Mai 2012)

@meta: ich werde voraussichtlich nächsten Mittwoch 18 Uhr ab Rohrer Höhe eine Trailrunde anbieten. Obs gen 7M oder Stuttgart geht ist noch offen.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## la bourde (1. Juni 2012)

*Stammtisch am Montag 4. Juni 2012 um 20:00 beim RKV, wenn das Wetter schön ist, sonst im Cafe Schilling.
*
*Es wird am Montag geschrieben wo er stattfindet.*

Sonst ich suche:
- ISIS Kurbeln auch alt
- Shimano 3x9 Schalthebeln (Links und Rechts), auch alt
Entweder zu kaufen (aber ich will wenig ausgeben) oder zu ausleihen (eine Monate oder so)
Danke für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## slayerrider (1. Juni 2012)

Hört sich gut an.


Wer heute schon Bock auf eine Runde Dirtjumpen hat, kann um 17Uhr vorbeikommen. Natürlich nur, wenn das Wetter hält.


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Juni 2012)

Will jetzt eigentlich noch jemand im Juni irgendwohin fahren?

Es stehen zur Wahl:
Trail-Trophy Latsch, Trailfox Flims, Schnitzeljagd Ötztal
und sicherlich auch noch andere Sachen ohne Special Event 

Und will morgen jemand ne längere Tour (mit Trails!) fahren?


----------



## Metaball (1. Juni 2012)

@ plusminus: Finde ich klasse, ich wäre am Mittwoch auf jedenfall dabei! Nur wie ich nach Rohr komme, muss ich dann vorallem während der Schulzeit schauen. Am besten mit der S-bahn, oder?

@ Matthias: Die Events hören sich genial an, aber ich denke sowas geht bei mir erst nächstes Jahr. 
Morgen würde ich aber mitfahren, wenn es euch nichts ausmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (1. Juni 2012)

Ein wochenende Lac Blanc?


----------



## plusminus (2. Juni 2012)

@meta: ich weiß ja nicht wo Du wohnst, aber man kommt auch recht kraftsparend über die Römerstraße von der Panzerkaserne aus gen Rohr.
Falls sich eine Mehrheit ab BB bildet können wir auch von dort aus starten. Mein potentieller Mitfahrer aus Vaihingen ist mittlerweile schon abgesprungen.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mir noch nciht so sicher, aber ich glaube ich komme auch mit. Wann soll es losgehen? 14:00Uhr? Und wo?


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2012)

Gut!

Dann ja, 14:00. Mein Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns an der Fußgängerampel Richtung Holzgerlingen und fahren dann in den Schönbuch. Wenn ihr nicht so lange Bock habt können wir uns dann ja auch irgendwo wieder aufteilen.


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2012)

Ich würde vorschlagen zur Solitude zu fahren. Da haben wir letztes mal nicht alles mitgenommen.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2012)

Haben wir nicht? Definiere alles 
Ich mein HW5 sind wir schon länger nicht mehr gefahren, aber von mir aus auch Solitude. Suchts euch aus


----------



## Metaball (2. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden  Wo ist den der Trailanteil höher ?


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2012)

Wegen mir können wir auch zum HW5 fahren. Irgendwie hatte ich Bock auf den Trail nach Botnang runter.

Letztes mal haben wir das Glemseck ausgelassen, oder?

Was will Metaball?

Edit sagt: siehe über mir.


----------



## Metaball (2. Juni 2012)

Ja gut, ich kann des jetzt nicht wirklich vergleichen weil ich HW5 noch nicht gefahren bin aber is eigentlich immer ganz nett dort im Schönbuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2012)

Trailanteil ist bei beiden sehr hoch. Jetzt müsst ihr euch aber entscheiden


----------



## Metaball (2. Juni 2012)

Ich schließe mich dann Slayerrider an und fahren zur Solitude. Da weiß ich wenigstens was mich erwartet


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann um 14:00 an der Panzerkaserne da wo wir über die Straße fahren. Brauch evtl ein paar Minuten länger da wir jetz noch so lange abgesrpochen haben


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2012)

ok, passt, dann bis gleich.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2012)

Metaball: Und nimm diesmal was zu essen mit


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2012)

War ne supergeile Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (3. Juni 2012)

Ich fand es gestern auch gut, allerdings bin ich richtig platt.


Wenn das Wetter gut ist, findet der Stammtisch schon beim RKV statt oder???


----------



## la bourde (4. Juni 2012)

Der Stammtisch sollte heute Abend beim RKV statt finden, wenn der Wetter gut ist.
Leider sind die Wettervorhersage nicht einig:
Wetter.com
 Wetter online
Donner (Kebab ?) Wetter 

So, wo wollt ihr beim RKV probieren ? oder sollen wir auf die sichere Seite bleiben (Cafe Schilling)?


----------



## slayerrider (4. Juni 2012)

Man kann ja immer noch ins Vereinsheim sitzen, wenn das Wetter schlecht ist.

Aber wer hat denn überhaupt Interesse?


----------



## la bourde (4. Juni 2012)

Keine(r) ?


----------



## slayerrider (4. Juni 2012)

Switchrider hat gerade gemeint, dass er kommt wenn das Wetter passt. Bikefreak wollte wohl auch kommen.


----------



## la bourde (4. Juni 2012)

ok dann 20:00 beim RKV.


----------



## slayerrider (4. Juni 2012)

Scheint wohl doch so zu sein, dass wir nur zu dritt oder so sind. Aber wenn du kommst, dann komme ich auch, wenn es nicht anfängt zu regnen.


----------



## la bourde (4. Juni 2012)

Achtung: *Der Stammtisch findet heute nicht statt.* 
Zu wenig Leute haben sich gemeldet ...


----------



## la bourde (5. Juni 2012)

Bmx - Fise


----------



## SProdukt (5. Juni 2012)

Hey morgen steht in Weilimdorf Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Nightride! 
Der Grill steht ab 18 Uhr bereit, eigenes Grillgut darf mitgebracht und Aufgelegt werden. Beschallung gibts auch, bei Einbruch der Nacht auch Flutlicht! Um ca.22 Uhr findet ein kleines Minirace mit Zeitmessung statt. Jedemann oder Frau kann einfach spontan mitmachen keine Anmeldung.
Wir freuen uns auf euch kommt vorbei!
Wer hätte lust mitzukommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (6. Juni 2012)

Ich aber ich müsste danach iwi nach Ostelsheim kommen..


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Juni 2012)

Wo hastn das her?
Hört sich ja prinzipiell gut an.
Aber da gibts 2 Probleme:
a) Wetter ?!?
b) Zeit

Könnt ja mal Bescheid geben falls ihr hin fahrt, evtl. komm ich etwas später.

Die 18:00 Tour(en) sag ich für heute ab, das klappt nich.


----------



## SProdukt (6. Juni 2012)

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/events/213420915445348/
da steht auch des es bei Regen statt findet!


----------



## slayerrider (6. Juni 2012)

SProdukt schrieb:


> Facebook:
> http://www.facebook.com/events/213420915445348/
> da steht auch des es bei Regen statt findet!



na super und wer willl bei Regen fahren...

Ich hätte auch Bock, bin mir aber auch nicht so sicher.


----------



## la bourde (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin NICHT dabei.


----------



## Switch-Rider (6. Juni 2012)

der pumptrack ist komplett aus beton da kann man im regen fahren


----------



## slayerrider (6. Juni 2012)

gehst du hin?


----------



## Switch-Rider (6. Juni 2012)

nein ich fahr morgen früh weg


----------



## slayerrider (6. Juni 2012)

Wetter sieht gut aus, ich gehe jetzt doch noch.

Wenn jemand mit will einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SProdukt (7. Juni 2012)

was ich gefunden habe:


----------



## slayerrider (7. Juni 2012)

Warum bist du nicht gekommen? Du hast doch das ganze losgetreten?


----------



## plusminus (7. Juni 2012)

Ich brauch dringend mal Grimassenunterricht vom Schlächter. Sonst wird mir auch weiterhin nachgesagt ich würde mich nicht ausreichend schinden.

@Lagerbesteller: ich hoffe ihr findet spätestens morgen früh was in Euren Briefkästen.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## la bourde (9. Juni 2012)

Road Gap Lac Blanc mit Speeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed

PDS mit mehr Gas !!!

Allein gefilmt

R. Absalon


----------



## SProdukt (9. Juni 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Warum bist du nicht gekommen? Du hast doch das ganze losgetreten?



weil ich nicht alleine mit der bahn fahren wollte habe deinen post zu spät gelesen!
Sorry


----------



## slayerrider (9. Juni 2012)

SProdukt schrieb:


> weil ich nicht alleine mit der bahn fahren wollte habe deinen post zu spät gelesen!
> Sorry



War auch ok, es war fast niemand da und ich konnte immer fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (9. Juni 2012)

Wie krass, 65 ...


----------



## la bourde (10. Juni 2012)

Fort William Quali by Dirt


----------



## *Bike-freak* (11. Juni 2012)

Mal was ohne Bike von mir..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULiSpP3tPzU&feature=youtu.be&noredirect=1


----------



## la bourde (11. Juni 2012)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Mal was ohne Bike von mir..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULiSpP3tPzU&feature=youtu.be&noredirect=1



Hat er die Nummer gekriegt ?


----------



## slayerrider (12. Juni 2012)

Der hat seinen Helm vergessen und noch schlimmer, er hat auch sein Rad vergessen


----------



## la bourde (12. Juni 2012)

Rob Warner on Top


----------



## la bourde (12. Juni 2012)

@Slayer rider:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40560345"]Simmons and Vanderham Ride "Cross Country" on Element on Vimeo[/ame]
Bitte kauf einen Rahmen und zerstört ihn beim XC fahren !!!


----------



## slayerrider (12. Juni 2012)

Yeah, 2500. Post!

Wie viele Elements haben sie den für das Video gebraucht??? Lächerlich, wenn ich das dann mache, dann heißt es wieder: "Sie sind ja hoffentlich damit nicht MTB gefahren."


----------



## Switch-Rider (13. Juni 2012)

wer hat lust auf ne street session heute abend in bb?


----------



## slayerrider (13. Juni 2012)

Bist du zu Hause? Sollen wir um ca. 16Uhr eine kleine Trailrunde drehen? Muss aber gerade kurz weg, bin per Handy zu erreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (13. Juni 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43977182"]Ride.io - World Cup Round 3 Fort William on Vimeo[/ame]

@Slayer:Xl Rahmen für DH

Besser als die im Stuttgart Uni:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/43952266"]Jusqu'ici tout va bien... on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Switch-Rider (14. Juni 2012)

slayerrider: ratboy mit klicks


----------



## la bourde (16. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSL0Zy5B9oo&feature=plcp"]Matthias Dandois emerging BMX style: Street-Flat      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (17. Juni 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43956227"]Volume Bikes: Mike Jonas Welcome Edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (18. Juni 2012)

Die Trails sind so hammer geil:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/42510604"]Nepal 2069 (pt 1) - Langtang on Vimeo[/ame]


So einfach ist es nicht ...


[ame="http://vimeo.com/29609138"]Liberté, égalité, fast riding on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (20. Juni 2012)

Ganz nett:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/43024492"]Cotic Bikes Presents - "What would Rocketman ride?" on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Switch-Rider (21. Juni 2012)

Hi

will jemand bei der deutschen Meisterschaft im 4x in Bad Wildbad mitfahren? Man kann in der LIzen und Hobbyklasse starten kostet glaub 15 Euro (aufjedenfall unter 20 Euro) Man kann sich bis Sonntag 9.00 Uhr in Wildbad nachmelden. 
Ich hab mich schon angemeldet.
Das Training startet um 8.00 Uhr. Ich nehm mein Dirtbike und schraub da einfach noch eine Vorderradbremse dran.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/06...m-wochenende-anmeldung-auch-vor-ort-moeglich/





brook macdonald und wyn masters


----------



## slayerrider (21. Juni 2012)

Ich arbeite mich gerade hier durch.

Rocketman ist Hammer!

BadWildbad: Hört sich gut an, aber ist mir diese Wochenende zu stressig. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich muss die Trailtrophy gewinnen 
Oder auch nur hoffen das mir die Bremse nicht wegglüht, ganz schön steil mit vielen Steinen hier unten.

Endlich mal ein Rad für slayerrider:
Tallboy LTc XXL:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. Juni 2012)

Bin heute ab 17Uhr beim RKV.


----------



## la bourde (24. Juni 2012)

Ganz nett !


----------



## slayerrider (24. Juni 2012)

Soviel zum Thema Kreuzungen auf einer Strecke...


----------



## la bourde (27. Juni 2012)

http://www.zapiks.fr/enduro-series-samoens.html


----------



## la bourde (27. Juni 2012)

Schreddern !

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43182074"]peoplegrapher.  In the Woods with Amir Kabbani on Vimeo[/ame]

Fuer Slayerrider


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqe9gxnQrx4"]Mountain Bike Downhill in NZ - Brook MacDonald 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juni 2012)

yes, yes! Gute Aktion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (29. Juni 2012)

Ab 17Uhr ist beim RKV offen.



edti: Hm, nicht schlecht. Laufräder, Sattel und Aufkleber kann man ja ändern.







Wer ein Amtsblatt hat, der kann mal auf Seite 4 reinschauen. Da ist Jannik mit einem guten Tuck am Start.


----------



## slayerrider (30. Juni 2012)

Danke nochmal an alle, die gestern und heute so gut geholfen haben!


----------



## la bourde (2. Juli 2012)

Noch slacker !


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juli 2012)

Das war aber nicht am Ziel sondern am Hip vor dem Peaty-Abhang, oder? Im Ziel muss das ja noch viel krasser gewesen sein.


----------



## la bourde (2. Juli 2012)

Es ist der letzte Sprung doch !
Schau mal die Marzo ...
Huck it to flat !


----------



## noie95 (2. Juli 2012)

sorry... geht bisle am thema vorbei! aber würdet ihr mitmachen, bitte!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...chendes-bikeverbot-das-kannst-du-dagegen-tun/


----------



## la bourde (2. Juli 2012)

Unbedingt anschauen:
Dirt SlowMo


----------



## la bourde (2. Juli 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> sorry... geht bisle am thema vorbei! aber würdet ihr mitmachen, bitte!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...chendes-bikeverbot-das-kannst-du-dagegen-tun/




Hier die Petition

Falls wir nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad auf single trails fahren können, dann schlage ich vor, dass wir unsere Fahrräder verkaufen, damit jeder sich ein schönes KTM holen kann.
Wenn illegal, dann richtig illegal...


----------



## noie95 (2. Juli 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hier die Petition
> 
> Falls wir nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad auf single trails fahren können, dann schlage ich vor, dass wir unsere Fahrräder verkaufen, damit jeder sich ein schönes KTM holen kann.
> Wenn illegal, dann richtig illegal...


----------



## slayerrider (3. Juli 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


>



Ne, eine KTM ist mir zu sportlich. Ich werde dann nachmittags PC-zocken und am Abend in der Stadt saufen und randalieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Gibt es schon konkrete Pläne zum Wochenende zwecks Uhrzeiten etc?
Habt ihr vllt. Flyer übrig, die man dann noch an die Menge verteilen könnte?

Beste Grüße


----------



## slayerrider (5. Juli 2012)

Samstag sind wir wahrscheinlich um 15Uhr dran. Ich denke mal, dass es noch den ganz normalen RKV-Flyer gibt.


----------



## la bourde (5. Juli 2012)

Kamikaze !!!!!!!

 Schön,aber wo sind die Wurzeln und die Steine ?



Endlich
Sieht wieder brauchbar aus.


----------



## slayerrider (6. Juli 2012)

Die Links gehen nicht...

Der mit dem Supermarkt-Bike ist wirklich krass.




*Show des RKV beim Stadtfest*
Am Samstag und Sonntag steigt die Show des RKV beim Stadtfest in BB. Wir sind auf dem Elbenplatz, dirket vor der Bühne. Kommt alle vorbei und macht Richtig Stimmung (Vuvuzelas sind Pflicht!). Am Samstag starten wir um 15Uhr.


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. Juli 2012)

Felix hat es auch zum Foto des Tages geschafft:







Geiles Bild!

Felix hier würde ich auch gerne mal ne Foto-Session machen! Gib mir einen Termin


----------



## *Bike-freak* (7. Juli 2012)

Darf ich dann mit zur Session?


----------



## SProdukt (8. Juli 2012)

Hier die ersten Bilder vom Stadtfest:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50767


----------



## slayerrider (9. Juli 2012)

Die Action hat es verdient direkt hierher zu kommen:
guter Whip von unserem Whipomat




egal, ob neuer Sprung, Wind oder sonstwas Jannik sendet sich wild und massive!




Bikefreak hat sich nicht geschont und alles gegeben (hat es außerdem auch in die Kreiszeitung geschafft!):




Und das absolute Highlight war natürlich immer Janniks Flip:




Danke an alle!


Edit sagt: bikefreaks crash im Orgnial anschauen und die Gesichter der Leute genießen! Noch wichtiger ist Flos Gesicht!




Edit vom Edit: Wie findest du das neue Ipad, Papa?
http://www.snotr.com/video/8965/So_papa__how_do_you_like_the_iPad_we_got_you


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Juli 2012)

Sorry @ all, dass ich gestern doch nicht nochmal gekommen bin, aber ich war zu geschafft nach der Arbeit gestern  Ich denke es waren aber zum Glück genug andere da, die das ganze noch in Bildern festgehalten haben. Ich poste dann auch noch ein paar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (9. Juli 2012)

Super !!!
Die erste Fotos sehen echt super aus !

Danke an alle und ins besonders an Slayerrider, er hat wirklich was schönes geleistet !
Als danke schön, das beste Video des Jahres in Dirt MTB.
Andreu on fire !

Edit: vor einige Monate habe ich von INGEARTEC gesprochen: die Pinion Alternative aus Frankreich.
Jetzt nennt sich die Firma Effigear, und die haben was neues:












Die Tests laufen schon


----------



## slayerrider (10. Juli 2012)

Oh, sieht super interessant aus.  Vor allem der Riemen. Ist das ein Gates?
Was mir nicht gefällt ist der Drehschaltgriff.


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Juli 2012)

Diese Thread-Seite muss bald über einen Kilometer heruntergescrollt werden... Naja :


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Juli 2012)




----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Juli 2012)

Ich habe Marco mal als Foto der Woche vorgeschlagen - wäre natürlich cool, wenn ihr das Foto auch liked, sofern es euch zusagt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1163535


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Juli 2012)

Hi, 

super Photos, vielen Dank dafür und auch an alle die so gut geholfen haben. 

hier noch mal was "off topic" das ist nämlich NTB und kein MTB 

(NTB = Not Too Bad) (wat für ein blöder Spruch )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LuDN2bCIyus#!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SProdukt (10. Juli 2012)




----------



## Matthias247 (10. Juli 2012)

Super Bilder vom Stadtfest! Und sowieso krasse Äktschn aller Beteiligten 



Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LuDN2bCIyus#!


Das wollt ich fürn slayerrider auch noch posten 
Ist das ein Whip mit dem Auto? Sieht jedenfalls supersinnlos aus 
Hoffe er hat die schwarzen Streifen wieder weggeputzt - und seine Gopro wieder eingesammelt die beim Sprung vom Boot davonfliegt.


----------



## slayerrider (10. Juli 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Super Bilder vom Stadtfest! Und sowieso krasse Äktschn aller Beteiligten
> 
> 
> Das wollt ich fürn slayerrider auch noch posten
> ...



Hammer! Ich bin dann mal Autofahren!


----------



## plusminus (10. Juli 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hammer! Ich bin dann mal Autofahren!



Wo?

@BBler: Danke für Eure Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Axel


----------



## slayerrider (10. Juli 2012)

Andreus Video ist unglaublich. Der Park....





plusminus schrieb:


> Wo?
> 
> @BBler: Danke für Eure Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> 
> Axel



Wärst du gekommen und hättest die 29er-Fahne hochgehalten! Wäre ne coole Sache gewesen, wenn du auf den LKW gesprungen wärst, das war auch nicht ganz so wild.


----------



## plusminus (10. Juli 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wärst du gekommen und hättest die 29er-Fahne hochgehalten! Wäre ne coole Sache gewesen, wenn du auf den LKW gesprungen wärst, das war auch nicht ganz so wild.



Ich habe mich lieber beim Dolomitenmarathon abschießen und ins Geröllfeld katapultieren lassen. Braucht jemand kaputte Knochen und etwa 1,1kg Sondermüll?

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Juli 2012)

Autsch, das hört sich aber nicht gut an. Gute Besserung!


----------



## slayerrider (11. Juli 2012)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ich habe mich lieber beim Dolomitenmarathon abschießen und ins Geröllfeld katapultieren lassen. Braucht jemand kaputte Knochen und etwa 1,1kg Sondermüll?
> 
> +-



D.h. du bist verletzt? Schlimm? Was gebrochen?


----------



## plusminus (11. Juli 2012)

Bin in an vielen Stellen etwa so grün wie mein Rahmen. Gebrochen ist (hoffentlich) nix, dafür ist der Rahmen eingerissen. Mal gucken ob mans reparieren kann.
Bin gestern aber schon wieder aufm Bock gesessen. Das tut auch deutlich weniger weh als aufm Stuhl sitzen 

Kette rechts!
+-


----------



## slayerrider (11. Juli 2012)

ja, also, dann ist ja alles ok. Manchmal ist es auch einfach gut, wenn man fühlt, dass man Radfahren war! Ist doch auch ein guter Anlass für ein neues Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (11. Juli 2012)

Naja erstmal bräuchte man Kohle für ein neues (Kohle)Rad. Weiß ja nicht woher Du das so umfangreich als Student generierst 
Jetzt wird erstmal ein Reparaturversuch gestartet.
Wenn mein Plan aufgegangen wäre, hätte ich die Tage nach dem Rennen auch so gemerkt, dass ich radeln war 

+-


----------



## SProdukt (11. Juli 2012)




----------



## la bourde (11. Juli 2012)

Schaffe, schaffe, Fahrraedle kaufe

[ame="http://vimeo.com/45470236"]Maxiavalanche Cervinia 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. Juli 2012)

Find ich ziemlich gut gemacht

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22203/h


----------



## la bourde (12. Juli 2012)

Gee Atherton and Danny Hart out bis Ende des Jahres wahrscheinlich ... schlecht ...


----------



## slayerrider (13. Juli 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Gee Atherton and Danny Hart out bis Ende des Jahres wahrscheinlich ... schlecht ...


Oh, für sie schlecht und für dein Team!

Extension von Andreu (ob er den zurückholt?):


----------



## slayerrider (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn das Wetter hält, treffen wir uns um 17Uhr beim RKV zum  Bauen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. Juli 2012)

Nochmal was aus dem Gewächshaus:


----------



## *Bike-freak* (13. Juli 2012)

Das Bild ist echt Top geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (14. Juli 2012)

Wirklich schön !


----------



## Switch-Rider (14. Juli 2012)

danke michael  wirklich schön. was meinst du mit danny und gee out bis endes des jahres wo stand das?


----------



## la bourde (14. Juli 2012)

Hier einige Info ueber Gees Crash
Auf velovert hat jemand geschrieben, dass er auf seinem Knee gestürzt ist, als er das Speed and Style in Les Deux Alpes gefahren ist.
Wenn er wieder sein ACL kaputt gemacht hat, wird es einige Woche brauchen, bis es wieder fährt.

Fuer Hart waere doch nicht so schlimm:








Awa !!!
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=242058899246706


----------



## Switch-Rider (15. Juli 2012)

dirt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDHMCA6Ur4&feature=related"]RED BULL LOS ANDES 2011 CANAL SPEED PARTE 3      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (17. Juli 2012)

Slopestyle


----------



## slayerrider (18. Juli 2012)

Hahaha, Semenuk kann vlt. radfahren, aber dafür nicht den Champus aufmachen...
Sonst natürlich gute Action. Zink hat schon massiv Eier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (18. Juli 2012)

Kennt ihr ? Echt gut

 Brook 1 , Steinfeld 0


----------



## la bourde (18. Juli 2012)

MOH by Dirt
Einfach unglaublich ...


----------



## slayerrider (20. Juli 2012)

Hochstarter:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwrel&v=1G5g_HwgD24&NR=1


----------



## la bourde (20. Juli 2012)

Schoen !



Super video aus dem Go Pro Video Challenge



OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slayerrider (21. Juli 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wie krass ist das den bitte. Wenn man da nur runterschaut...



Edit sagt: Im bikemarkt gibt es oft so richtige Schnäppchen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...shimano-deore-xt-disc-dual-control-9-fach-neu


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Juli 2012)

So, für die Crashbilanz:
Fahrten über glitschige Steine und durch tiefen Schlamm mit absolut untauglichen Reifen waren kein Problem. Dafür dann ca. 500m hinter der Schlammabfahrt auf Asphalt(!) in ner 10° Kurve nen tollen Lowsider hingelegt. Bremsweg 30-0: Max 2m. Bremsmedium: Knie und Oberschenkel. Schadensbild: Asphaltflechte 
Da die Stelle anscheinend so einladend war haben mir das dann in den nächsten Minuten auch noch 5 Leute nachgemacht.

Kaputtes Plastik (mit Ausnahme von ODI Endkappen) hats wohl nicht, den Rest hab ich noch nich so genau angeschaut, da klebt n halber cm Schlamm drauf.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (22. Juli 2012)

Felix ist Looose in der Kurve!

https://vimeo.com/46148451


----------



## la bourde (22. Juli 2012)

Super Video wieder !
Bis auf einige Details (leicht wackeln, Leute zu sehen, die 2 "l" am Ende des Videos), man könnte glauben dass es ein Profi Video ist.
Respekt!


----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2012)

@Matthias: gute Besserung. Man hat gestern viele offene Knie gesehen, wenngleich die bis zum Ziel meist wieder neu beschichtet waren. War selber nur als Unterstützter für die Woba-Fahrer am Start. Tandemstart kam aus diversen Gründen nicht zu Stande und Solo will ich Albstadt ja nie mehr fahren 
Erhol Dich gut und rock' dann mal bissle in Neustadt rum!!!
Mein Plastik ist übrigens wirklich Sondermüll da Reparaturkosten>Neupreis.
Grüße
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Juli 2012)

Also mein Alternativplan "Im Bett liegen Bleiben" wäre wohl doch die bessere Wahl gewesen.
Die Faustdicken Schlammklumpen wieder aus dem Rad pulen damit sich überhaupt noch was dreht ist echt nervig, und VPP Hinterbauten sind da echt absolut schlammmuntauglich.
Nach dem Sturz war auch endgültig Ende mit Motivation und absolut defensiver RTF Modus angesagt. N paar Leute hatten sich noch mehr als nur offene Knie besorgt 
Achja: So ne Knie-Neubeschichtung kann übrigens auch verdammt schmerzhaft sein sobald das Zeugs antrocknet.

@Neustadt: Will mir das schonmal mal anschauen. Aber diesmal wieder mit Nachmeldung bei gutem Wetter. Und in der Endurowertung 

Achja, wie wärs mit dem rechten als neuem Plastikradl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2012)

@Matthias: bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Hauptsponsoren. Das Epic würde es mir aber auf Dauer eher antun. Alternativ Spark. Aber der Rest der Saison wird ganz demütig auf dem Alubock verbracht - im Training wie im Rennen. Wer brauch schon Carbon 
@ll: wäre die Endurowertung nicht auch was für weitere BB-ler?

Grüße
vom Axel, der sich mit allerlei (Schürf)Wunden bestens auskennt.


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juli 2012)

plusminus schrieb:


> @Matthias: gute Besserung. Man hat gestern viele offene Knie gesehen, wenngleich die bis zum Ziel meist wieder neu beschichtet waren. War selber nur als Unterstützter für die Woba-Fahrer am Start. Tandemstart kam aus diversen Gründen nicht zu Stande und Solo will ich Albstadt ja nie mehr fahren
> Erhol Dich gut und rock' dann mal bissle in Neustadt rum!!!
> Mein Plastik ist übrigens wirklich Sondermüll da Reparaturkosten>Neupreis.
> Grüße
> +-



Hast du nicht einmal erzählt, dass man einen Carbon-Rahmen mit einer Plastiktüte Reparieren kann? Hast du das probiert?


Probs an Switchrider, der in Wildbad ganz gut abging!


Was ist das in Neustadt für ein Enduro-Rennen? Ich finde da irgendwie keine richtigen Infos.


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juli 2012)

Das ist jetzt kein Endurorennen in dem Sinne wie es die anderen Veranstaltungen sind sondern ein normaler Marathon (aber angeblich mit hohem Trailanteil) mit spezieller Endurowertung. Also ne eigene Wertungsklasse für die Besitzer von übergewichtigen Bikes.

Link


----------



## plusminus (23. Juli 2012)

@Matthias: Danke für die Aufklärung! Der Trailanteil ist wirklich hoch und spaßig!
@Schlächter: selbst MacGyver bräuchte zusätzlich zur Tüte noch mindestens einen Kaugummi und eine Kugelschreiberfeder.
Der KV für eine seriöse Reparatur beläuft sich auf 400-500 Euro. Die hab ich einfach nicht. Außerdem würde ich für den Preis auch nen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Wer weiß wo der alte noch Defekte hat, die noch gar nicht entdeckt wurden. Der geht jetzt zurück zum Sponsor und ich fahre auf Alu weiter. Hab ich schon ne Ausrede wenn ich langsam bin 

+-


----------



## la bourde (23. Juli 2012)

http://www.26in.fr/videos/histoire-sans-freins.html

[ame="http://vimeo.com/46154544"]Floriane Pugin with her new Gambler on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (24. Juli 2012)

Megavalanche 2012

Remy Absalon gewinnt mit einem Meta Am:
Einige Fotos
Offizieles Video

Dirt

EDIT:
TrRide3 : Mont Saint Anne


----------



## *Bike-freak* (26. Juli 2012)

http://www.zapiks.fr/these-are-the-days-dylan-dun.html

Find ich wirklich gut gemacht!


----------



## la bourde (26. Juli 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/45599391"]Our Process - Assembly on Vimeo[/ame]
Wie sie die Fox Daempfer lagern !
Kimmerle Rules.

Remy Absalon erklaert wie Enduro sich entwickelt. Ziemlich interessant.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/46353774"]COMMENCAL Insiders episode #2 : Rémy Absalon & Nicolas Quéré on Vimeo[/ame]

Holly shit !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HKVzVJOj_ho


Send it !
[ame="http://vimeo.com/46376758"]Todd Meyn - One LINE TotalBmx on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (27. Juli 2012)

Tracey Hanah ist heute schlecht gestürzt. Einige meinen,dass sie was gebrochen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (27. Juli 2012)

Schlüsselbein.

Aber Kerr hat sich nicht qualifiziert, schade für ihn, aber nicht für dich...


----------



## la bourde (28. Juli 2012)

Auch Oberschenkel.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2012)

oh, shit, dann hat sich ein bisschen Spass. Aber das war bei der Strecke so klar, mal schauen was morgen noch so abgeht...

Massiv OTB mit Kerr:


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. Juli 2012)

Stadtfest!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/46564952"]Rkv Show Stadtfest 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juli 2012)

Yes! Sehr gut!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Juli 2012)

vom Feinsten, da passt einfach alles, krasse Show, passende Musik, und nette non-Bike Szenen zwischen durch.

bin schon auf das nächste Video gespannt.....

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (30. Juli 2012)

danke *Bike-freak* !

Das Video ist hammer, wirklich gut geworden !

Als Dankeschön:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dl_JUd1PbT8

EDIT: Und das noch:
http://www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satell...-Trail-Ends--Official-Trailer-021243240729084


----------



## la bourde (31. Juli 2012)

Habe ein altes Video ausgegraben. Trialkings, ich denke vor 8 bis 10 Jahren ungefähr :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3tvj8_mtb-bicycle-stunts-goodspeed_sport


----------



## Metaball (31. Juli 2012)

Das Stadtfest Video ist der Hammer geworden! klasse! 

Fährt nun jemand nach neustadt zum enduro/marathon? 
Komme da alleine nicht hin, deswegen wollte ich mal anfragen ob noch ein platz frei wäre?


----------



## plusminus (31. Juli 2012)

Könnte ggf. noch ein Plätzchen anbieten. Wo kommst Du denn genau her, bzw. wohin könntest mit der Bahn etc. kommen?

Grüße
Axel


----------



## slayerrider (1. August 2012)

Moto-Whip:





Booost;


----------



## la bourde (4. August 2012)

Der kann was:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sD90haP5-Y


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. August 2012)

Mega Video!
Was ich auch sehr gut finde ist der Rückblick am Ende


----------



## la bourde (6. August 2012)

Die BMX Olympische Spiele fangen am Mittwoch 08. August.
Es wird bestimmt sehr schön, die Strecke ist einfach Hammer.




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFCWyxUT_vg"]London 2012 Olympic Games - VeloPark BMX Track      - YouTube[/nomedia]

*Die Finale ist am Freitag, den 10. um  16:40 für die Männer.*

Die SX Finale auf die selbe Strecke im 2011:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXIDYn4H_1A&feature=related"]Mens Final - BMX Supercross - London - Olympic Park 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## SProdukt (7. August 2012)

Janniks B-Day 
Film von mir
https://vimeo.com/47082221


----------



## SProdukt (7. August 2012)

z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (7. August 2012)

gefällt.


----------



## la bourde (7. August 2012)

Gefällt mir auch.
Mit 2 talentierten Cameramen, wann drehen wir eine Superproduktion ?
Wir brauchen vlt auch eine Guest Star. Vorschläge ?


----------



## plusminus (7. August 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wir brauchen vlt auch eine Guest Star. Vorschläge ?



Stelle mich zur Verfügung. Im durch die Luft fliegen habe ich gerade Übung.  B-Note für den Autokontakt heute steht aber noch aus... Kam sogar auf den Füßen auf - wobei das ja eher bei den Turnern zählt


----------



## SProdukt (8. August 2012)

am nico scholze!


----------



## slayerrider (8. August 2012)

plusminus schrieb:


> Stelle mich zur Verfügung. Im durch die Luft fliegen habe ich gerade Übung.  B-Note für den Autokontakt heute steht aber noch aus... Kam sogar auf den Füßen auf - wobei das ja eher bei den Turnern zählt



Du bist schon wieder gecrasht? Hast du dir ein hübsches Auto ausgesucht? Wurdest du von einer Frau über den Haufen gefahren?


----------



## plusminus (8. August 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Du bist schon wieder gecrasht? Hast du dir ein hübsches Auto ausgesucht? Wurdest du von einer Frau über den Haufen gefahren?


Ich WURDE erneut gecrasht. Ich habe in letzter Zeit ein eher passives Verhältnis zu Stürzen  Nein es war ein Bursch der etwas älter als ich gewesen sein dürfte. Er fand seine Bierkiste mit auf dem Kofferraumdeckel montierter Stehtheke bestimmt schön. Die Front ist jetzt gut lädiert - meine zum Glück weniger. Nachher mal Rad checken was alles in Rechnung gestellt wird. Konnte aber noch heimfahren. Aber so wird Neustadt am Sonntag noch mehr wehtun .... Sag nochmal einer Hardtailfahren sei langweilig.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (9. August 2012)

Na immerhin sind die Aussichten für Sonntag ganz gut, muss ja nicht noch ein Rad den Schlammtod sterben.
Die Erfolgsaussichten aber eher nicht, was gestern gezeigt hat:
Erst auf der Römerstraße von 2 Trekkingradlern überholt worden, später sind dann noch 2 MTBler mit ca. doppeltem Tempo auf dem Anstieg Weilimdorf -> Solitude an mir vorbeschossen. Zwischendrin noch slayerriders persönlicher Alptraum: Von ner Frau auf dem Backnang Trail aufgefahren worden


----------



## Matthias247 (9. August 2012)

Mauren ist übrigens ein gefährliches Pflaster:


----------



## plusminus (9. August 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Na immerhin sind die Aussichten für Sonntag ganz gut, muss ja nicht noch ein Rad den Schlammtod sterben.
> Die Erfolgsaussichten aber eher nicht, was gestern gezeigt hat:
> Erst auf der Römerstraße von 2 Trekkingradlern überholt worden, später sind dann noch 2 MTBler mit ca. doppeltem Tempo auf dem Anstieg Weilimdorf -> Solitude an mir vorbeschossen. Zwischendrin noch slayerriders persönlicher Alptraum: Von ner Frau auf dem Backnang Trail aufgefahren worden



Glaub wir müssen mal wieder ne Runde zusammen fahren. Wegen der Tempo- und Trailhärte 
Das heißt Du bist am Sonntag nicht dabei!?
Greetz
+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (9. August 2012)

Ja, sollten wir wohl mal wieder tun 
Wegen Trailhärte: Ist richtig formuliert, denn höheres Tempo auf dem Trail zu fahren wäre prinzipiell kein Problem gewesen. Da man dabei momentan aber noch viel mehr ausgepeitscht wird und ich nicht hart genug dafür war hab ich dann auf den Cruise-Modus umgeschalten 

@Sonntag: Das heißt ich bin dabei (wenn sich die Wetteraussichten nicht nochmal gravierend ändern oder irgendwas kurzfristiges dazwischenkommt), nur die Erfolgsaussichten sind halt gering.


----------



## plusminus (9. August 2012)

Bin auch froh wenn ich meine geschundenen Knochen über die 5h+ retten kann. Mir gehts im Wesentlichen um eine halbwegs solide Leistung für die GBM-Wertung.
Grüße
Axel


----------



## *Bike-freak* (10. August 2012)

https://vimeo.com/47317418


----------



## *Bike-freak* (10. August 2012)

Switchrider!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/47317418"]Felix Weilbach Pumptrack (young guns racing) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (11. August 2012)

Cooles Video, aber kurz.


----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2012)

Der Lenker sieht hässlich hoch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (11. August 2012)

Es ist kein Poser Rad, sondern ein Rad einer Person, die das Seeding Run in Pila gewonnen hat...


----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2012)

Gibt es auch richtige Bilder, auf denen man was sieht? Was ist das für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. August 2012)

Howdie, 

so, bin auf der Heimreise und freue mich schon auf auf's Biken, Schulter ist auch soweit wieder i.O.

Meld mich mal sobald ich den Jet-Leg aus dem Gesicht hab. 

Noch 6 Tage bis PDS !!

CU
ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. August 2012)

Howdie, 

so, bin auf der Heimreise und freue mich schon auf's Biken, Schulter ist auch soweit wieder i.O.

Meld mich mal sobald ich den Jet-Leg aus dem Gesicht hab. 

Noch 6 Tage bis PDS !!

CU
ra.


----------



## Switch-Rider (12. August 2012)

danke moritz fürs video  gefällt mir gut


----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2012)

Dich gibts noch? Lass uns nächste wohl mal ne kleine Tour fahren.


----------



## la bourde (12. August 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/46850010"]Scott Gambler 2013 / First ride on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (13. August 2012)

Metaball hats in die Best Of Gallery in Neustadt geschafft (letzte Seite).

War übrigens ne sehr schöne Strecke


----------



## plusminus (13. August 2012)

Dann hab ich ja nicht zu viel versprochen. Eine Runde hätte  mir gestern allerdings gereicht.
Bis nächstes Jahr?

Axel


----------



## la bourde (13. August 2012)

Minaar sent it ! ... aber richtig !

Die Strecke scheint mir deutlich einfacher als in 2010. Die habe eh viel Wurzeln weg gemacht.
Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (13. August 2012)

Spezial für *bike-freak*, 10 Sekunden Brett Tippie:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/47451458"]Crankworx Whistler 2012 - Garbanzo DH With Pinkbike on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (13. August 2012)

plusminus schrieb:


> Dann hab ich ja nicht zu viel versprochen. Eine Runde hätte  mir gestern allerdings gereicht.
> Bis nächstes Jahr?
> 
> Axel


Also gegen ne Wiederholung spricht überhaupt nichts! Mal sehen auf welchem Rad dann 
Aber ne zweite Runde wäre gestern absolut nicht mehr gegangen. Hab mich gestern abend so kaputt wie schon lange nicht mehr gefühlt.

Aber der NightRacer sah ja noch recht fit aus


----------



## Switch-Rider (13. August 2012)

@slayerrider: ja ich arbeite zurzeit hab deswegen erst anchmittags und am we zeit.

@labourde: in dem video bin ich auch zu sehen  an der stelle wo es zum ersten mal in den wald geht, da wo die beiden über die kurve herausspringen.
das war brutal, wie hoch der minaar durch die luft geflogen ist und der peaty ist etwas schief gelandet..


----------



## Metaball (13. August 2012)

Ich wäre nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei, die Strecke war klasse aber eine Runde reicht mir  War Gestern und Heute auch noch total fertig

Stimmt ich bin ja echt in den Best of Bildern  coole Sache, bin gespannt wie die anderen Bilder werden


----------



## slayerrider (13. August 2012)

sehr gutes Video, macht Bock auf Radeln!

edit sagt: Ich hätte mal das Fenster neu laden können...


----------



## plusminus (13. August 2012)

Bei mir ist verkehrte Welt. Beine fühlen sich top an, Oberkörper lädiert 
Aber ihr wisst schon: zwei Runden = doppelter Trailspaß!!! Und es gibt mehr Trail fürs Geld - für die Schwaben ja ganz wichtig!

+-


----------



## slayerrider (13. August 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> @slayerrider: ja ich arbeite zurzeit hab deswegen erst anchmittags und am we zeit.
> 
> @labourde: in dem video bin ich auch zu sehen  an der stelle wo es zum ersten mal in den wald geht, da wo die beiden über die kurve herausspringen.
> das war brutal, wie hoch der minaar durch die luft geflogen ist und der peaty ist etwas schief gelandet..



dann fahren wir halt am Nachmittag ist doch ok.


----------



## la bourde (13. August 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ...
> @labourde: in dem video bin ich auch zu sehen  an der stelle wo es zum ersten mal in den wald geht, da wo die beiden über die kurve herausspringen.
> das war brutal, wie hoch der minaar durch die luft geflogen ist und der peaty ist etwas schief gelandet..


Hum... diese Stelle sah vor 2 Jahren wirklich krass aus. Es ist auch wo der Matti Lehikoinen bei dem Training probiert hatte, ein Double zu springen und war monster gecrasht:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWEr1BXjw9A"]Matti Lehikoinen Wild Crash at Leogang World Cup 2010      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Genial


----------



## Switch-Rider (13. August 2012)

das mit dem doubeln haben viele gemacht und geschafft  die stelle ist immer noch so wie damals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (13. August 2012)

@+-: Ja, an dem doppelten Trailspaß ist was dran. Nur wenn die Kraft dann halt nicht mehr da ist ists auch *******.

Trailspaß Highlight:






Hab den Eindruck alle Bilder von dieser Stelle sind in unsortierte Bilder gelandet. Und dort findet man vor allem die kreativsten Möglichkeiten wie man sein Bike da runtertragen kann


----------



## slayerrider (13. August 2012)

Hm, die Strecke finde ich schon relativ schnell und wenn man irgendwo stürzt, ohhh.

auf dem Bild über mir sieht man gar nichts...


----------



## Metaball (13. August 2012)

Ich hoffe es klappt jetzt :






Na also ...


----------



## la bourde (14. August 2012)

Big big freeride !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XByI0ifNXgY#


Die iXS Strecke in Spicak sieht ganz nett aus!


----------



## Matthias247 (15. August 2012)

plusminus schrieb:


> Bei mir ist verkehrte Welt. Beine fühlen sich top an, Oberkörper lädiert



So ähnlich siehts bei mir aber auch aus. In den Beinen bis heute nix gemerkt.
Aber Rückenschmerzen am Tag danach (hmm, Fully ) und Lunge jetzt total am Arsch.

Wenn morgen Abend (18:00) jemand ne gemütliche Runde drehen will wär ich aber dabei.


----------



## slayerrider (16. August 2012)

ganz gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (19. August 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/47755068"]WeThePeople Ride to Glory 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Switch-Rider (20. August 2012)

Hallo

ich verkaufe Momentan 3 Räder. Ein Trialbike, ein Tourenrad und mein altes DH Bike.
Einfach mal vorbei schauen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/138433

haha:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEcfDIexHOU&feature=related"]Ronnie Mac Goon Riding 2012!      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDPvmO6fiF8&feature=related"]Jons Wheelie      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (27. August 2012)

Was fuer ein Come back !!!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/48131951"]Through the mill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (27. August 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/48075877"]Vittorio Brumotti at the âWiener Riesenradâ on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## GrillenUndBier (28. August 2012)

Moin,

Bin der Benji und ein IBC Frischling, eigtl auch im MTB Bereich. Fahre ein Giant Reignx1 (2011er Modell), seit 2010/11 hab ich angefangen hier in der Umgebung zu holzen, eher Ausdauerzeug.

Wo finde ich denn Anschluss an eine lockere, nette Gruppe ? Möchte Fahrtechnik verbessern usw. da ich auch gerne mal DH fahre(n möchte).

Gruß!


----------



## cycle-lisa (28. August 2012)

Hallo La bourd und co,

Danke fuer die nette mail ja ich lebe noch, zwar nicht oft hier, aber freue mich drauf wieder oefters im land zusein. 
Falls euch mal teamequiment von mir wo auffaelt bitte bescheid sagen, haben kompletten Bus in der naehe von ffm ausgeraeumt. 3 carbon hartails, ridley 26", 29" ridley beklebung, fuji 26", xx komponenten und xtr, 4za und oval anbauteile, haicowheels lauffraeder(prince/princes naben orange,crest felge) suntour vollcarbon prototyp gabel,  und das auffaeligste ist unsere teambekleidung, rennanzuege bis trikots hosen etc. neue teamware und gebrauchte von mir. Alles mit orange- notebooksbilliger.de versehen.

Danke fuers augen offen halten!!

Lg lisa


----------



## la bourde (28. August 2012)

Hallo Lisa,

oh so ein sch%ss wieder...
Melde ich mich falls ich was sehe !


----------



## la bourde (28. August 2012)

GrillenUndBier schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bin der Benji und ein IBC Frischling, eigtl auch im MTB Bereich. Fahre ein Giant Reignx1 (2011er Modell), seit 2010/11 hab ich angefangen hier in der Umgebung zu holzen, eher Ausdauerzeug.
> 
> ...


Hallo !


Hier gibt es einige Leute die DH/Enduro/Dirt/Street... fahren.
Es gibt ein regelmäßiges Treffen jeder Freitag am RKV Gelände gegen 17:00 (dirt).
Wir bitten auch ein Tour (eher XC/Fitness) jeder Mittwoch Abend.
Schau mal bitte hier

Ich plane auch morgen diese Woche ein kurzes Enduro Tour zu fahren, gegen 19:00.
Slayerrider wäre dabei.
Du kannst gern mitfahren.
Wer möchte noch kommen ?


----------



## slayerrider (28. August 2012)

Können wir nicht schon um 18Uhr starten? Sonst ist es so schnell dunkel.


----------



## cycle-lisa (28. August 2012)

Faehrt heut noch jemand? So um 18.00uhr- 2-3h?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (28. August 2012)

Hab morgen auch Interesse. Wenn dann würd ich aber auch wie die slayerrider 18:00 bevorzugen. Wird zwar bei mir auch knapp, aber bei 19:00 ists echt bald dunkel.

@Benji: Komm doch auch einfach mit wenns dir zeitlich passt. Die XC Runde passt nicht so ganz zum Reign X.

PS: Das letzte Video find ich ziemlich Darwin-Award verdächtig.


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. August 2012)

hey ich wäre bei der tour auch dabei. allerdings hab iche rst um 18.00 feierabend. ich brauch ca 15 min bis zu slayers haus.


----------



## la bourde (28. August 2012)

Dann schlage ich 18:15 bei Fresh Dax vor. Dann 18:30 bei Slayer.


----------



## la bourde (28. August 2012)

Fuer Slayer:


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. August 2012)

18.15 frech dax wär gut


----------



## Matthias247 (29. August 2012)

Ihr wollt doch sicher danach eh wieder zur Panzerkaserne fahren, oder gibts heute ne komplett andere Richtung oder gar Street-Enduro? Weil dann würd ich eher gleich dort irgendwo als Treffpunkt vorschlagen. Wenn ich erst den Berg runter und dann wieder hoch fahren muss ists irgendwie sinnlos - naja, ok, wird schonmal ein Eis abgearbeitet


----------



## slayerrider (29. August 2012)

Mir ist das eigentlich egal. Bis irgendwann dann!

Beim Nicolai sieht es aber nicht so aus als ob die Stütze bis zum Oberrohr drinsteckt...


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. August 2012)

für slayer und la border:


----------



## Matthias247 (29. August 2012)

Geht doch garnicht, oder?
RS Federelement, DT Felgen, Avid Bremsen, ....

War cool heute. Nur irgendwie etwas anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (29. August 2012)

Und gibt noch viel mehr ... Das neue Commencal, das neue Devinci, das neue Status (warum fährt Ropellato mit in Whistler ?),  das neue Giant, ...


----------



## slayerrider (29. August 2012)

naja, wenigstens ist das Demo nicht hässlich.


edti sagt: Das Banshee und das Summum sind schon ziemlich gut.


oh, Pinion mit Gates:




nun ist nur noch der Drehgriff ein Problem.


----------



## la bourde (31. August 2012)

URT => vergiss es, lieber hard tail.
Du hast 2.7kg + Hinterrad + dein Gewicht zu bewegen wenn es einen Stein oder einen Wurzel gibt.

Habe heute gelesen, dass man ein 9 Gänge Sram Schalthebel  (x7/x9/x0) mit einer 9 Gänge Kassette und einen Shimano *10 Gänge* Schaltwerk verwenden könnte.
Bin ein bisschen überrascht, aber vlt geht es tatsächlich.


----------



## slayerrider (31. August 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> URT => vergiss es, lieber hard tail.
> Du hast 2.7kg + Hinterrad + dein Gewicht zu bewegen wenn es einen Stein oder einen Wurzel gibt.


Ich war etwas verplant als ich es gesehen habe. Das macht natürlich nur an einem Hardtail Sinn. Aber da ist das nun natürlich die Macht.
Here we go:


----------



## Matthias247 (31. August 2012)

Warum ist das nun die Macht?
Einfach nur weils anders ist? Kette ist doch auch ok.

Fährt jemand morgen zur Eurobike? Da das Wetter hier sowieso nicht zum Selbst-Biken einlädt wärs ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## plusminus (31. August 2012)

Servus Matthias,

wenn Du fährst kannst Dich bei mir melden. Hätte ggf. noch jemanden der hinwill - wohnt in Waldenbuch. Dann könntet ihr ne Fahrgemeinschaft aufmachen.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (31. August 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Warum ist das nun die Macht?



Hä, steht doch drauf: Nicolai

Edit sagt: Scherz, naja, der Riemen ist sicher eine gute Sache. Es läuft nicht Metal auf Metal, man muss ihn nicht schmieren, usw.


----------



## Switch-Rider (31. August 2012)

und das wichtigste: es sieht hässlich aus


----------



## la bourde (31. August 2012)

Bulldog wäre nächstes Jahr auf Trek unterwegs...


----------



## Switch-Rider (1. September 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Bulldog wäre nächstes Jahr auf Trek unterwegs...


wer sagt das? ist doch nur ein gerücht


----------



## la bourde (1. September 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konjunktiv


----------



## Matthias247 (1. September 2012)

Naja, so ähnlich:
-> Bulldog könnte nächstes Jahr auf Trek unterwegs sein... 
oder im Gerüchtestil:
-> Bulldog evtl. nächstes Jahr auf Trek unterwegs

Will jemand morgen früh ne Runde fahren? Also quasi um noch vor dem DH daheim zu sein


----------



## Matthias247 (1. September 2012)

Ohje, der nächste sinnlose Trend: Negativ-Riser (Lower ):







Damit beim nächsten Marathon dann noch mehr Leute den Berg runter schieben...


----------



## plusminus (1. September 2012)

Hat Ritchey ebenfalls im Programm. Für Leute die z.B. nen 29er fahren das ihnen an der Front zu hoch ist. Manche Rahmenhersteller bekommens einfach nicht gebacken ein kurzes Steuerrohr zu konstruieren.
Ich versprech Dir: vorne im Feld wird auch mit so einem Lenker nicht bergab geschoben  .
Bringen die auch nen Carbonflat >=680 raus?

Greetz
Axel, der morgen erst später und seeeehr lang fahren geht.


----------



## Matthias247 (1. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung was die sonst noch bauen, ich war nicht dort und habs Foto nur so gefunden.

Ich würd auch am 29er nen Riser fahren, noch tiefer hilft doch eh nur um den cw Wert zu senken, bergauf gehts auch so


----------



## plusminus (1. September 2012)

Naja cw bei den Lenkerbreiten eher uninteressant.
Es fahren schon sehr viele mit negativ montierten Vorbauten rum. Beispiel Kulhavy mit -21° Vorbau und 120 mm Länge. Nebenbei: er hat so olympisches Gold gewonnen. Aber er fährt auch den XL Rahmen wobei er kleiner ist als ich. Selber würd ich bei Speci eher zu L greifen. Bin derzeit zum Glück nicht in der Verlegenheit das testen zu müssen 
Bist jetzt schon mal nen twäntineinair gefahren?

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (1. September 2012)

Nicht wirklich.
Aber ich weiß ja jetzt auch nicht ob ich jetzt 29 brauch oder doch lieber 650b 
La Bourdes Antwort zu dem thema kenne ich bereits 

Kommt ja jetzt zu beiden Themen ne Menge interessantes Zeugs raus. Aber bei den Preisen die mittlerweile abgerufen werden überlegt man sich dann doch wieder ganz schnell 26" Hardtail mit Deore zu fahren.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. September 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ohje, der nächste sinnlose Trend: Negativ-Riser (Lower ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quatsch, der ist bestimmt perfekt für die Mondraker Forward Geometrie gemacht damit bei den Enduros der Lenker tiefer kommt. 

oder auch nicht?

egal,
CU
ra.


----------



## la bourde (1. September 2012)

Wenn man einen 65° flach Lenkwinkel und einen 740mm breite Lenker am Rad hat, muss der Cockpit einfach leicht höher sein. Und nicht tiefer.

650b und 29" sind so gut, dass fast keiner so was für eine Megavalanches/MOH/Enduro Nationen fährt.


----------



## plusminus (2. September 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> 650b und 29" sind so gut, dass fast keiner so was für eine Megavalanches/MOH/Enduro Nationen fährt.



Na zum Glück kann man ja auch noch auf anderen Strecken Räder bewegen 
Habe gehört, dass kürzlich einer auf einem Hardtail eine derartige Veranstaltungen gewonnen hat - zumindest in seiner Alterklasse. Sowas fährt man ja heutzutage eigentlich auch nicht mehr...

Zu den Lenkern: ist es nicht so, dass wir uns in den letzten Jahren an X neue Standards gewöhnen durften? Achsen, Steuersatz, Naben, Bremsscheiben, Tretlager, Laufradgrößen.... Warum dann nicht auch noch Lenker die tiefer anstatt höher bauen!? 

Muss sagen, dass dieses Jahr bei den Eurobikevideos noch nix dabei war wo ein Habenwillreflex ausgelöst wurde.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## la bourde (2. September 2012)

Es war Schneidi, er hat ein Rennen der Megavalanche gewonnen. (Single speed und hardtail).
Das heißt aber nicht, dass er nicht mehr spass mit einem Fully gehabt hätte.
Es ist ein anderes Art zu fahren.

Es gibt viele Marketingquatsch heutzutage. 
15mm, 650b, 29", 10 Gänge sind Interessanten Ideen, aber die nur für bestimmte Bereiche/Personen/Fahrstile einsetzbar sind. Leider, wenn was neues auf dem Markt gibt, gibt es immer Leute die das "haben wollen". Obwohl es für sie total Unsinn ist.
Schau mal wie viele Leute fahren ein Bike mit 170mm Federweg.
Jetzt schau wie viel Profi fahren 170mm auf die Megavalanche, schon eine richtige krasse Strecke... Und Schneidi war sogar im hardtail ...

Ein tiefes Front ist gut, weil es mehr Grip auf Vorderrad gibt, und daher kannst du besser kurven.
Aber wie immer wenn du übertreibst, es ist voll sch%ss.
In DH sagen viele Leute, dass es deutlich besser ist.
Wenn du die Forums liest, hast du den Eindruck, dass es die ultimate Lösung ist, das Chuck Norris des Fahrens.
Einen guten Dämpfer zu fahren, der hoch bleibt, kann auch vielleicht das gleiche Problem behoben, und noch viel mehr bringen ...


Als ich mit Trial angefangen habe, sind noch viele Leute mit einem XC Bike gefahren, das ein bisschen slooping war. Die Disziplin hat sich plötzlich komplett geändert. Alles auf Hinterrad, man rollt nicht mehr, man benutzt viele Sidehops, usw.
Die Bikes haben sich genau so geändert. Kein Sattel mehr, single speed, breite Felge, Gewicht stark reduziert, Geometrie ganz anders (sehr lang, hoher Tretlager, kurze Kettenstrebe usw.)
Jetzt passiert das gleiche in MTB. XC wird immer mehr XC, DH immer mehr DH, und deswegen gibt es jetzt Enduro/All mountain/XC marathon.
Die neue Fahrräder werden in einem bestimmten Bereich besser. 

Aber wenn du zB. street trial fährst (Beispiel: Chris Akrigg), ist irgendwie die Geometrie der neuen Fahrräder ähnlich wie die alte Trial Bikes (Chris Akrigg fährt sogar immer noch sein Megamo von circa 2001).
Warum ? Weil man fast genau so fährt ... Weil man vor 10 Jahren schon bemerkt hatte, dass für eine Bestimmte Bewegung die Geometrie so sein sollte.
Nur ein großer Sprung in der Technik oder eine große Änderung in einer neuen Disziplin können einen großen Sprung in den Geometrien verursachen. Wie z.B. Scheibenbremse und gute Federungen, die erlauben jetzt wirklich mit Gas zu fahren. Jetzt muss das Fahrrad aber den Spur halten, und nicht mehr so wendig sein, um zwischen die Steine zu wenden. Ne, jetzt fährt man einfach drüber.

Daher glaube ich schon das einige neue Standards gut sind, aber nicht ueberall, und noch weniger für Jeden. Wenn du fährst wie du früher gefahren bist, dann sollte es für dich wenig Neuigkeiten geben.


----------



## Switch-Rider (2. September 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Es war Schneidi, er hat ein Rennen der Megavalanche gewonnen. (Single speed und hardtail).
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass er nicht mehr spass mit einem Fully gehabt hätte.
> Es ist ein anderes Art zu fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## plusminus (2. September 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Es war Schneidi, er hat ein Rennen der Megavalanche gewonnen. (Single speed und hardtail).
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass er nicht mehr spass mit einem Fully gehabt hätte.
> Es ist ein anderes Art zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Das mit Schneidi wusste ich schon - war nur als leichter Seitenhieb zu verstehen.
Na zum Glück entscheidet man ja immer noch selber was man kauft. Von etwas Fremdbestimmung durch Werbung abgesehen - aber das gilt auch für das süße Stückle beim Bäcker.
Die Differenzierung der verschiedenen Sparten ist doch absolut gewollt. DEN Mountainbiker gibt es schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr. Oder warum werde ich beim Intervalltraining in der Degerlocherwand berghochfahrend nicht gegrüßt  ("guck mal der CC-ler mit enganliegenden Klamotten"), auf dem Trail fahrend ("hey für nen Hardtailfahrer isser auf der Strecke gar net schlecht") aber schon!? Die Leute haben sich von der Bikebravo einlullen lassen, dass sie was ganz individuelles sind wenn sie sich einer MTB-Sparte anschließen.
Schlussendlich sei gesagt, dass sich auch im MTB nur unsere Marktwirtschaft wiederspiegelt. Taler Taler Du musst wandern von dem Einen zu dem Andern. Das geht am besten wenn man jedem das Gefühl gibt etwas ganz besonderes zu sein wenn er sich was neues, (angeblich) noch nie dagewesenes zulegt.

So und jetzt raus aufs Fahrrad und Kette rechts!!! Zumindest solang man keine Nabenschaltung oder Pinion am Rad hat - oder gar einen Riemen 

Greetz
+-


----------



## la bourde (3. September 2012)

Was Interessantes gelesen.

Morgane Charre, hat im Leogang auf facebook geschrieben:


> J'ai fait 3 runs en essayant d'optimiser mes suspensions (Bos) pour la piste et les conditions, j'ai eu des super sensations!



"Ich bin 3 Runs gefahren, und probrierte, meine Federungen (Bos) besser an der Strecke und Wetterkondition zu anpassen, ich habe super sensationen gehabt."

Fuer Info, sie ist vor kurz BOS probe gefahren (mitte dieses Jahr), und war so zufrieden, dass sie direkt von sponsor gewechselt hat. Und jetzt ist die DH Weltmeisterin geworden...
Sie wird als die neue Anne Caro Chausson bezeichnet!


----------



## Matthias247 (3. September 2012)

Tja, ich sollte wohl auch BOS fahren, dann könnte ich Weltmeisterin werden. Nagut, dazu müsste ich wohl noch Französin werde 
Oder doch den Rock Shox Müll behalten, damit kann man wohl sogar Weltmeister werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (3. September 2012)

was ist sie davor gefahren?


----------



## la bourde (3. September 2012)

RS Boxxer.


----------



## Switch-Rider (3. September 2012)

ja da ist die bos wohl wirklich um einiges besser


----------



## slayerrider (4. September 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Tja, ich sollte wohl auch BOS fahren, dann könnte ich Weltmeisterin werden. Nagut, dazu müsste ich wohl noch Französin werde
> Oder doch den Rock Shox Müll behalten, damit kann man wohl sogar Weltmeister werden


Der Weltmeister fährt aber Fox...

Die Französinenen war gut, aber die Deutschen erst:
http://mpora.com/videos/AAd9c2cv43nc

\edit sagt: Warum kann das blöde Forum nicht Videos automatisch einbetten???


----------



## la bourde (4. September 2012)

Ich habe mich nicht getraut, dieses Video zu posten.
Die Arme echt ...


----------



## plusminus (4. September 2012)

Servus,
zum Verkauf steht mein 4X/Dirt Projekt, dass dann irgendwie doch nie genutzt wurde. Bis auf die Bremse, die schon nicht mehr an Rad ist, steht alles zum Verkauf. Am liebsten natürlich in möglich zusammenhängenden Stücken.
Photo
Rahmen: Author Prokop (neu)
Gabel: RS Argyle mit 20mm Achse (neu)
Steuersatz: Acros (neu)
Kefü: E13 LS (neu)
Kurbel: XT (gebraucht aber mit neuem 32er KB)
Schaltwerk/hebel: Deore (beide neu)
Stütze: Acros (neu und in voller länge)
Pedale: Acros (neu)
Lenker/Vorbau: 0815 - Lenkerbreit glaub 660, Vorbaulänge ~60mm
Sattel: SLR XP mit gerissener Kettenstrebe die durch die Klemmung aber gut fixiert werden kann. Und JA ich weiß, dass man mit so einer Sattelstellung nicht fährt 
LRS: SLX Naben und gut breite Extreme Felgen
Bei Interesse gerne PNs mit Preisvorstellung.
Grüße
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (7. September 2012)

sehnswert:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afj0AGzPfAE"]2010 Supercross Crashes, Passes, Battles w/ Commentary! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (9. September 2012)

wirklich gute Action. Steward geht am Anfang richtig krass ab.


----------



## la bourde (9. September 2012)

Slayer wird heute Nacht gut schlafen...


----------



## slayerrider (9. September 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, was für ein Fuhrpark!

Für Ra:


----------



## la bourde (9. September 2012)

Krasse Leistung aber es ist so lächerlich !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cyTTu4Hmx6s

Und fuer Slayer, Send it !
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUQewY0rILQ"]Luke Strobel and Connor Fearon Shlapin Schladming - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Switch-Rider (9. September 2012)

richtig gutes video


----------



## la bourde (9. September 2012)

Du meinst bestimmt das Erste.

Gwin in Leogang, vor dem Crash:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...-Leogang-Worlds-new-angle,15249/iceman2058,94


----------



## la bourde (10. September 2012)

XS oder XXL ?


----------



## slayerrider (11. September 2012)

wie gut ist das denn bitte?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598420


----------



## la bourde (11. September 2012)

1A !!!

Aber kannst du dich an Todtnau noch erinnern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (11. September 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> 1A !!!
> 
> Aber kannst du dich an Todnau noch erinnern ?



An was?


----------



## la bourde (11. September 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ahP_DbHqqUw

BOOM !!!!


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2012)

unglaublich!


----------



## Switch-Rider (12. September 2012)

hochstartaaa


----------



## la bourde (13. September 2012)

Antoine Bizet trainiert fuer die Rampage:


----------



## SProdukt (15. September 2012)

neues Video am start!!! 
von unserem Trip am Bodensee.

https://vimeo.com/49483469


----------



## slayerrider (15. September 2012)

Der Trail ist hammer, das drumrum vlt. etwas zu viel:
http://mpora.com/videos/AAd9lly5y1u6


----------



## Switch-Rider (17. September 2012)

der trail ist richtig hammer. das bodensee video sit auch lustig und gut.


----------



## slayerrider (17. September 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> der trail ist richtig hammer. das bodensee video sit auch lustig und gut.



Hast du am Donnerstag Nachmittag frei? Gehen wir eine Tour fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (18. September 2012)

ja ich hab halt mittagschule aber danach hab ich zeit. dann können wir gerne fahren gehn.
grüße
felix


----------



## slayerrider (18. September 2012)

16Uhr?


----------



## Switch-Rider (18. September 2012)

ja 16 uhr passt. vllt bin ich etwas früher da.


----------



## la bourde (19. September 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UKUdkvthKE&feature=player_embedded"]Andrew Dickey- Black Bike vol. 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (19. September 2012)

das ist krass..


----------



## la bourde (21. September 2012)

Habe mir gerade "Where the trail ends" angeschaut.
Ziemlich gut, aber ich hätte etwas besseres erwartet, nachdem ich den Trailer gesehen habe.
Trotzdem zu empfehlen, die Bilder und die Landschäfte sind wirklich schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (22. September 2012)

Will morgen jemand ne Runde fahren?


----------



## la bourde (22. September 2012)

Bin leider nicht da.


----------



## Matthias247 (22. September 2012)

Achja: Und hat jemand so nen Pin um bei ner aktuellen Shimano Bremse die Leitung an den Hebel anzuschließen? (Olive hab ich)


----------



## plusminus (22. September 2012)

@Matthias: wann/wo/wielang willst denn morgen fahren? Den Pin kannst doch aus dem alten Anschluss rausoperieren. Mitm Teppichmesser kann man die Leitung gut bearbeiten.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (22. September 2012)

@plusminus:
Hmm, bin da offen für alles. Schönbuch, Richtung Stuttgart, man könnte theoretisch sogar Alb oder Schwarzwald fahren. Aber bitte mit hohem Trailanteil 

Wegen Pin: Ja, kann man. Wenn man ihn nicht so wie ich dabei zerstört 
Hat sich jetzt aber erledigt, hab dann im Tütchen zur Bremse dann doch noch irgendwo nen neuen Pin gefunden.


----------



## plusminus (22. September 2012)

Melde mich morgen früh sollte ich mich gegen den 10km Lauf entscheiden.

Greetz
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (22. September 2012)

Ok.
Ach ja, wegen Zeitpunkt: Eher ab Mittags, aber auch nicht megaspät.


----------



## la bourde (24. September 2012)

@1:36: Bulldog testet die neue Schweißnähte des Mondrakers


----------



## Switch-Rider (25. September 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> @1:36: Bulldog testet die neue Schweißnähte des Mondrakers



hammer!!!


----------



## la bourde (25. September 2012)

Cooles Video

Ich komme ! (2 Rippen !)
Send it !
One foot !
GOAL !!!
Nose dive
Colse the front door !
New line !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (27. September 2012)

huck
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=augVLi_0esw"]sam hill in schladming - YouTube[/nomedia]

auch richtig gut

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uNCB3DWdyQ"]Sam Hill 2007 - YouTube[/nomedia]

ich glaub das kennt jeder(das ist doch in lac blanc oder?)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeQa025qzjc"]IronHorse Sunday - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (2. Oktober 2012)

Einfach genial


----------



## slayerrider (2. Oktober 2012)

Haha, sehr gut. Manches ist unglaublich hässlich...


----------



## SProdukt (3. Oktober 2012)

wenn es euch gefällt bitte liken  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1226866


----------



## slayerrider (3. Oktober 2012)

oh, gefällt.


----------



## la bourde (4. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand noch 4-Kant Kurbeln in 175mm für einen guten Preis?
Egal was, so lang dass sie noch funktionsfähig sind.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (4. Oktober 2012)

Hat noch jemand ein 32 oder 36 th Kettenblatt mit 5 Loch aufnahme?


----------



## Switch-Rider (4. Oktober 2012)

hab ein 36 kettenblatt aber da ist halt ein großes loch in der mitte und dann 4 kleine löcher für die schraube.

wer brauch ein neues dh rad: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/50162-cube-two15


----------



## bobons (5. Oktober 2012)

Vermisst jemand hier einen Exposure Lights Lenkerhalter? Heute morgen gefunden, und die Teile sind ja doch recht teuer. 

Ich will ihn auch gar nicht zurück geben, ich wollte nur den Besitzer fragen ob er mir die Lampe für einen 10er überlässt, ohne Lenkerhalterung kann er ja sowieso nichts mehr damit anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (7. Oktober 2012)

Das neue Landscape
So gute Bilder drin ...


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle MTB'ler aus dem Raum BB. Hat jemand Lust diesen Trail mitzufahren und einem Anfänger zur Seite zu stehen? 

http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37858.html


----------



## S-worksharry (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi wann willst die Tour fahren wäre dabei wens zeitlich passt


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (8. Oktober 2012)

S-worksharry schrieb:


> Hi wann willst die Tour fahren wäre dabei wens zeitlich passt


Ich weiß noch nicht genau, war gestern auf dem Trail vom Birkensee um mal die Strecke bisschen anzuschauen, musste aber abbrechen da extrem nass und schlammig/rutschig. Sollten denke ich auf eine Trockenphase warten.


----------



## plusminus (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Trockenphase im Schönbuch fängt ungefähr Ende Juli an und hört spätestens Ende September auf. Es wird sicherlich ab und etwas bessere Bedingungen als gestern geben, aber mit (viel) Schlamm muss man bei dem Boden ab jetzt einfach dauerhaft auskommen.
Wenn ihr nen Termin reinschreibt komm ich ggf. mit.
Greetz
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja, leider 
Mitte der Woche wars nochmal schön trocken, aber ich denke mal das hat sich jetzt erledigt. Dazu kommt jetzt auch noch ordentlich Laub von den Bäumen. Heißt aber nicht das mans nicht mehr fahren kann.

 @plusminus: Startet ihr wieder alle beim wasGAU?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (8. Oktober 2012)

Man kann eigentlich immer im Schönbuch fahren! Da können selbst tiefe Temperaturen und schmieriger Schlamm nix dran ändern 
Matthias: bisher sind wir 2-3 die fahren würden. Willst mit und brauchst noch ne MFG? Hätte ggf. jemanden der aus Waldenbuch anfährt.
Greetz
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd das wieder am Freitag entscheiden. Von Schlamm-Touren hab ich dieses Jahr nämlich schon echt genug.
Tempo und Streckenlänge wieder wie letztes Jahr? Schneller und weiter geht bei mir nich


----------



## plusminus (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd mich bei Streckenlänge und Geschwindigkeit an Kai orientieren.
Sollte der Dritte im Bunde fest zusagen werd ich Euch beide mal zusammenbringen, dann könnt ihr selber entscheiden ob und wie ihr gemeinsam anfahrt.
Greetz
+-


----------



## neomay (8. Oktober 2012)

Also ich wäre da auch gerne mit dabei.
Bin die Tour schon ein paar mal gefahren.
Der Abschnitt beim Birkensee ist, wenn es nass ist, schon sehr rutschig (Wurzeln).
Ein Kumpel von mir ist dort schon mal schier in das Bächle gerutscht.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (8. Oktober 2012)

Oha, da werde ich als Trail Anfänger wohl eher der Klotz am Pedal sein


----------



## la bourde (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand das Rampage nicht so toll dieses Jahr.
Die Leute, die richtig senden können waren leider nicht da oder verletzt (Aggy, Bourdon, Zink, Atherton)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CMsx5i9Wj8&feature=player_embedded"]Cam Zink Canyon Gap Jump Crash at Red Bull Rampage 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie lang !


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2012)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Oha, da werde ich als Trail Anfänger wohl eher der Klotz am Pedal sein


So schlimm wirds auch nich sein, das steile Stück ist auch nur kurz oder man kann außenrum fahren. Die restliche Strecke ist fahrtechnisch nicht so besonders anspruchsvoll.
Wenn ich aber gerade nach draußen schaue könnte da so langsam eine Sumpflandschaft entstehen 

Und *@Rest*:
Könnte man das Media-Blabla / Video Reposts mal wieder sein lassen bzw dahin packen wo es hingehört (News, Galerie)?
Denke die Leute die es interessiert schauen sowieso dahin bzw. auf die gängigen MTB-Portale und da finden sich evtl. auch noch mehr Leute die es auch wirklich interessiert. Hier ist es für viele eher störend.
Die Bilder/Videos die etwas mit *Böblingen und Umgebung* zu tun haben sind selbstverständlich passend hier.

Alternativ könnte man auch im Lokalforum die Trennung in einen Touren und Media Thread durchführen, aber das wäre meiner Meinung nach totaler Schwachsinn.


----------



## la bourde (10. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ich verstehe warum switch-rider moechte sich ein Moped kaufen:Nicolas Quere hat auch ein


----------



## slayerrider (10. Oktober 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Jetzt ich verstehe warum switch-rider moechte sich ein Moped kaufen:Nicolas Quere hat auch ein



Yes! Das macht richtig Bock auf fahren. Das mit dem Moped verstehe ich nicht. Braucht er jeden Tag ein neues, da er seins ja immer auf dem Berg lässt... Aber er fährt mit dem Rad wie auf dem Moped um die Kurven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (10. Oktober 2012)

sehr geiles video!! wir müssen mal wieder zsamm fahren. ich war gerade..


----------



## la bourde (11. Oktober 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/50965363"]John Webster trials biking in Vancouver on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (14. Oktober 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> sehr geiles video!! wir müssen mal wieder zsamm fahren. ich war gerade..



Vlt. mal nächsten Sonntag. Unter der Woche wird eher knapp...


----------



## la bourde (15. Oktober 2012)

Spagnolo sent it !
Hier


----------



## la bourde (17. Oktober 2012)

15.8kg !






Die Getriebe wiegt selber 1.56kg.


----------



## slayerrider (18. Oktober 2012)

technisch super interessant, würde ich gerne mal fahren.


----------



## Metaball (20. Oktober 2012)

Hätte morgen jemand lust ne Runde zu fahren bei dem hammermäßigen Wetter? 
Sollte nur relativ früh sein, mir fehlt leider ordnungsgemäße Beleuchtung im Dunklen


----------



## Switch-Rider (21. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOroCCOHOcE&feature=relmfu"]GoPro HD:  James Stewart Daytona Recap - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (21. Oktober 2012)

Metaball schrieb:


> Hätte morgen jemand lust ne Runde zu fahren bei dem hammermäßigen Wetter?
> Sollte nur relativ früh sein, mir fehlt leider ordnungsgemäße Beleuchtung im Dunklen



Ich war leider übers We nicht da, aber wie wäre es mit nächster Woche? Am Samstag oder Sonntag. Abhängig vom Wetter halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie krass:


----------



## Switch-Rider (22. Oktober 2012)

wo habt ihr eigentlich immer diese nicolai getriebe bilder her???


----------



## slayerrider (22. Oktober 2012)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> wo habt ihr eigentlich immer diese nicolai getriebe bilder her???



Für dich gibt es eine super Nachricht: Das Teil kannst du kaufen, ist aus dem Bikemarkt!


----------



## la bourde (22. Oktober 2012)

Bam !!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/51915175"]MORZINE BIKEPARK Forever on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (22. Oktober 2012)

Wo sind denn diese großen, ganz frischen Tables?


----------



## Switch-Rider (23. Oktober 2012)

hammer schon immer habe ich von einem orange rosa getriebe nicolai geträumt..^^

hammer video.. die franzosen habens irgendwie drauf.. die tabels scheinen irgendwo auf der la pleney zu sein. vermutlich ganz neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (23. Oktober 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wo sind denn diese großen, ganz frischen Tables?


Wo siehst du table genau ?


----------



## slayerrider (23. Oktober 2012)

auch ganz gut
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kC0VfWkAbQ&feature=related"]Tokiodrift im Wohnzimmer - YouTube[/nomedia]

edit sagt: 





la bourde schrieb:


> Wo siehst du table genau ?


 Ab 2:40!


----------



## la bourde (24. Oktober 2012)

Andreu sent it !!!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/51891475"]mod on Vimeo[/ame]

Andreu again:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/51886892"]Lacondeguy full run KING KONG on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (25. Oktober 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1OR29BnOG6c


----------



## Switch-Rider (26. Oktober 2012)

irgendwie schon gut
[ame="http://vimeo.com/46856767"]The Greatest Show On EarthãHDã320kph / 200mph Street Race â 'ISLE of MAN' TT â on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (27. Oktober 2012)

Krass, wie der eine auf dem Hinterrad um die Kurve kommt.
Wenn man einen Fehler macht muss man auch gar nicht mehr den Krankenwagen rufen...


----------



## la bourde (27. Oktober 2012)

> Between 1907 and 2009 (at the end of 2009 TT races period) there have been 237 deaths during official practices or races on the Snaefell Mountain Cours


Finde ich uebertrieben.
In 2007 gab es sogar 2 Zuschauer, die gestorben sind...


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. Oktober 2012)




----------



## slayerrider (30. Oktober 2012)

Die aktuellen Crossmax sind so unfassbar hasslich....


----------



## SProdukt (4. November 2012)

hier ein Film von unseren Herbstferien. 
https://vimeo.com/52796292


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (4. November 2012)

Gefällt bis auf die no-helmet-Action ziemlich gut. Du wirst immer besser!

Props to bikefreak für 3er über die Box und dann noch da hoch! Und natürlich an Carol für den Schienbeingrind!


----------



## SProdukt (5. November 2012)

danke! ja da musst du halt mal mit dem Schuldigen reden


----------



## slayerrider (6. November 2012)

Scrub? Scrub!


----------



## Switch-Rider (7. November 2012)

ryan villipoto (MEC):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7-u49h3BP0Y#!


----------



## slayerrider (10. November 2012)

Hopkins (Anfang überspringen!)


Hammer:


----------



## Switch-Rider (11. November 2012)

hammer das 2. video


----------



## la bourde (14. November 2012)

Wie kann man seinen Rahmen fuer wenig Geld slacken:
New paintjob


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. November 2012)

das ist doch mal bling bling 

http://revolights.com/

Leider aber:
MOUNTAIN BIKES: Revolights are currently incompatible with off-road bikes. 

schade ansonsten wäre das doch echt porno


----------



## slayerrider (21. November 2012)

Der Akku ist an der Nabe befestig? Na super, das führt dann gleich zu einer Unwucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (22. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2XwlTh9oBs"]"Kickstart 4: The Final Chapter" Movie Trailer - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier noch zum scrub: 
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdb7zv62ux2


----------



## slayerrider (22. November 2012)

Video ist gut! Bitte einmal die Whip-Skills zu mir.


----------



## slayerrider (24. November 2012)

Was macht Kovarik so die ganze Zeit? Driften!
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/285187/


----------



## Switch-Rider (26. November 2012)

kovarik ist ein bär.. 

das ist auch gut:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NF0hCt6gbCA

vllt ist das auch der kovarik?


----------



## slayerrider (28. November 2012)

ganz netter Winkel...


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. November 2012)

abartig... 

kennt einer fast suspension aus frankreich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (28. November 2012)

Ja.
Fast Suspension sollte ziemlich gut sein, sind aber sehr teuer finde ich. X1 Racing ist auch sehr beruehmt, viel DHer lassen ihre Federungen bei denen vorbereiten. Beide sind wahrscheinlich schon besser als Motopiktan.
Was brauchst Du genau? Willst Du ein Service machen lassen, tunen lassen, oder eine Kartusche kaufen (die Elka kartusche ist von Fast Suspension) ?
Es gibt auch andere: Novyparts,CR conception, unik, usw.


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. November 2012)

ich fahr nächstes jahr mit 2 freunden in einem team und die haben etwas mit fast suspension ausgehandelt. hat sich so ganz gut angehört, wollte nur mal wissen ob einer erfahrung mit ihnen hat.


----------



## la bourde (28. November 2012)

Einer Franzose, der mehrere Mals WC Meister in Master geworden ist, war von den sehr zufrieden.
Die haben auf jeden Fall Erfahrung.


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. November 2012)

danke. hab ich gerade gefunden. wynmasters. das müssen wir auch mal machen 











auch hammer:


----------



## slayerrider (1. Dezember 2012)

Vom Fahrradträger am Porsche hatten wir es neulich. Gibt es wohl wirklich:




Ach so, Fahrrad bitte NICHT beachten!


----------



## la bourde (1. Dezember 2012)

Meine Schwester arbeitet nächstes Jahr in Saint Paul (La Réunion) 3 Monate lang.
Warum werde ich sie wahrscheinlich besuchen ?
Ach ja ich weiß:
http://www.zapiks.fr/mega-de-la-reunion-2012-.html


----------



## Switch-Rider (2. Dezember 2012)

haha  viel spass

alle video sehr sehnswert:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zczxHYFEtQ"]Why We Love Downhill - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvwe8NUsflg"]Why We Love Downhill 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGkZIxmCSLI"]Why We Love Downhill 3 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## cafescup (3. Dezember 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Vom Fahrradträger am Porsche hatten wir es neulich. Gibt es wohl wirklich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ist aber in der Serie nirgends vorgesehen. Sondern nur als Sonderkonstruktion


----------



## *Bike-freak* (3. Dezember 2012)

Haha 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/34407653"]ROEY IN ISRAEL on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (3. Dezember 2012)

cafescup schrieb:


> Ist aber in der Serie nirgends vorgesehen. Sondern nur als Sonderkonstruktion



Sicher auch StVO gerecht, wenn man das Nummernschild hochklappt bei montiertem Träger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

hat heute Abend noch jemand Lust auf ein Night-Ride?

Wetter wäre ja ideal

Am besten kurz auf dem Handy melden

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Dezember 2012)

das ist mal Jack-As

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QnjWfBAI-PE


----------



## slayerrider (9. Dezember 2012)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> das ist mal Jack-As
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QnjWfBAI-PE



Nitro Circus ist immer lustig. Gibt es eigentlich den neuen Film online, oder ist nur käuflich?


----------



## Switch-Rider (10. Dezember 2012)

den gibts bestimmt bald im internet


----------



## Switch-Rider (15. Dezember 2012)

gut am gas:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlnmVhvHzUI&feature=player_embedded"]Jeffrey Herlings 450 RAW - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (16. Dezember 2012)

Na ja, vlt. schnell, aber es könnte mehr Gehirnamputiert sein.

Wie hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5e4TG33bJYU


----------



## cafescup (17. Dezember 2012)

Und wat is mit dem hier?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f74N7r9nLB0"]drift trikes gravity fest weekend - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (17. Dezember 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Na ja, vlt. schnell, aber es könnte mehr Gehirnamputiert sein.
> 
> Wie hier:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5e4TG33bJYU



wie krass...


----------



## SProdukt (17. Dezember 2012)

hier ein neues Video von mir
https://vimeo.com/55732022#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (18. Dezember 2012)

Langsam denke ich, dass die Bremse unter 26" überflüssig sind.
Der Helm auch:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/55737046"]Clean 002 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (18. Dezember 2012)

Für Switchrider:










[yt=good safe]HtjQ4SK4GXk&NR[/yt]


----------



## slayerrider (20. Dezember 2012)

Was für eine krasse line...

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331579866389/four-by-three-the-family-film


----------



## la bourde (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Friday randoms von Dirt immer so gut !


----------



## Switch-Rider (23. Dezember 2012)

lustig
http://videos.t-online.de/autos-schlittern/id_61279890/index


----------



## la bourde (23. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr gesehen ?

Hill beim CRC ? Nigel Page wird durchdrehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (24. Dezember 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Habt ihr gesehen ?
> 
> Hill beim CRC ? Nigel Page wird durchdrehen !



Krass.


Habe heute auf dem Trail bei der Panzerkaserne die hälfte von einem e13 LG1+ gefunden. Fall der jemand gehört, einfach melden.
 @SwitchRider: Vlt. vermisst das ja einer von L.s Freunden oder so. Falls er dich fragt, weißt du es ja dann.


----------



## SProdukt (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten!
hier die ersten Bilder von heute!







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1278285





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1278287





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1278284


----------



## slayerrider (24. Dezember 2012)

oh, sieht gut aus. Danke für die Pics.

Die Session heute war ziemlich gut.


Edit: Kovarik:


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 

ich gehe heute Nachmittag radln, sonst noch wer lust?

Grüsse ra.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mal ne Woche im Schnee!!

edit sagt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvuEFafFhBA"]Ultimate Fails Compilation 2012 || Best Fails of the Year! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (3. Januar 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/56572254"]ALL WE TOGETHER on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (6. Januar 2013)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> kovarik ist ein bär..
> 
> das ist auch gut:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NF0hCt6gbCA
> ...




@0:53 Kovarik wieder ?

EDIT: 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/56779850"]Erik Elstran in Team Dilly is the Man on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (6. Januar 2013)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ich bin mal ne Woche im Schnee!!
> 
> edit sagt:
> Ultimate Fails Compilation 2012 || Best Fails of the Year! - YouTube



warum gibt es das nicht mehr. Ich will Fails sehen!!!!


----------



## slayerrider (8. Januar 2013)

haha, jetzt hat Specialized doch Gwinn geholt!
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/omg-aaron-gwin-joins-specialized.html


----------



## Switch-Rider (8. Januar 2013)

oder Gwin hat sich Specialized geholt. Im Letzten moment zugeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (10. Januar 2013)

Was fuer ein Trail bitte !


----------



## la bourde (11. Januar 2013)

Unglaublich schwer, aber wirklich schön ?


----------



## la bourde (11. Januar 2013)

Einige Fails fuer Slayer


----------



## slayerrider (12. Januar 2013)

Alles mal wieder sehr gut!


----------



## la bourde (12. Januar 2013)

Fuer Slayer;


----------



## slayerrider (12. Januar 2013)

Ah, danke. Die kenne ich, wusste nur nicht wie die heißen.


----------



## Switch-Rider (13. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## Metaball (13. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute, 
Suche zurzeit eine ordentliche Beleuchtung fÃ¼r nightrides oder falls es einfach mal spÃ¤ter wird ... hat jemand von euch sowas zu verkaufen bzw. kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen? (so um die 60â¬ neu oder gebraucht) 
(ich weiÃ, dass das hier eig ins kaufberatungsforum kommt, aber ich vertraue euch mehr ^^)


----------



## slayerrider (13. Januar 2013)

Habe sowas in die Richtung:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800-Lumens-...00?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2ec426f730
Gibt sogar einen Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400
Nochmehr Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=552257

Man sieht ganz gut. Helmhalter ist ja dabei, das ist Pflicht, da man sonst einfach gar nichts sieht. Habe sie eher selten im Einsatz (vlt. sogar nur 10mal im Jahr). Gab noch keine Problem. Wer Qualität will, der sollte zu Lupine gehen, aber für zwischendurch ist das ganz ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (13. Januar 2013)

Du musst auch wissen, dass es keine StVO hat.


----------



## neomay (13. Januar 2013)

Da ich gerade auch nach einer neuen Lampe suche, freue ich mich über den Tipp 
Weiss vieleicht jemand, ob man die Lampe auch problemlos zum Laufen/Joggen verwenden kann?

Laut StVO gehen nur Dynamos, ausser man hat ein Rennrad unter 11 Kg.


----------



## slayerrider (13. Januar 2013)

neomay schrieb:


> Da ich gerade auch nach einer neuen Lampe suche, freue ich mich über den Tipp
> Weiss vieleicht jemand, ob man die Lampe auch problemlos zum Laufen/Joggen verwenden kann?
> 
> Laut StVO gehen nur Dynamos, ausser man hat ein Rennrad unter 11 Kg.



Wäre mir viel zu hell fürs Laufen. Aber es gibt ja anscheinend bei dem Ebay-Modell sogar eine Kopfhalterung. Geht wahrscheinlich schon.


----------



## la bourde (13. Januar 2013)

Meine Schwester hat eine Petzl Lampe zum laufen.Erstens, es ist nicht so hell wie die Ebay Lampe.
Zweitens der Lichtstrahl ist ziemlich breit.
Es liegt mMn dran, dass  man beim Rad fahren deutlich weiter guckt.


----------



## neomay (14. Januar 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Meine Schwester hat eine Petzl Lampe zum laufen.Erstens, es ist nicht so hell wie die Ebay Lampe.
> Zweitens der Lichtstrahl ist ziemlich breit.
> Es liegt mMn dran, dass  man beim Rad fahren deutlich weiter guckt.



Ja, Danke die Petzl Lampen schaue ich mir mal genauer an!
Hab auch festgestellt, das eine Lampe für beides(Laufen/Bike) nur ein Kompromiss wäre.
Für das Laufen braucht man keine 100m voraussehen, dafür aber mehr in die Breite.


----------



## Metaball (14. Januar 2013)

Die Lampe hört sich klasse an  
Werde sie mir dann demnächst bestellen. 
Das sie keine StVo-Zulassung hat is klar  sonst würden die Autofahrer nix mehr sehen.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe



slayerrider schrieb:


> Habe sowas in die Richtung:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800-Lumens-...00?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2ec426f730
> Gibt sogar einen Thread dazu:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (14. Januar 2013)

können nichts:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20016280"]On the Pipe 6 // Official Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (14. Januar 2013)

Bam !

Fuer ra


----------



## la bourde (15. Januar 2013)

Bestes Team Video für 2013 ?
Geiles Rad, geile Riders, und super Stimmung!

PS: Thiryon nennt man Mitch wegen der Frisur (wie im Baywatch).
PS2: mein Meta 4x war den von Thibault.


----------



## Switch-Rider (17. Januar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BoTha-S1leU#!


----------



## la bourde (18. Januar 2013)

Das war richtig gestreched !
 @slayer: Maxime wird eine Upside down Gabel auf dem Markt bringen... Noch 2 Monate !


----------



## slayerrider (20. Januar 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Das war richtig gestreched !
> @slayer: Maxime wird eine Upside down Gabel auf dem Markt bringen... Noch 2 Monate !



Oh, der hatte glücklicherweise gerade die richtige Flugbahn gehabt und dieses weiche Teil getroffen.


----------



## la bourde (20. Januar 2013)

Slayer ? 
(und gute Besserung)


----------



## slayerrider (20. Januar 2013)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## la bourde (22. Januar 2013)

Slayer es ist fuer Dich !


----------



## la bourde (22. Januar 2013)

Andreu !!!!!!!!!!!!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/57899233"]Andreu Lacondeguy - DirtLove on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (23. Januar 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Slayer es ist fuer Dich !


haha, willl ich aber nicht! Kannst du behalten.

Edit: Wie gut ist denn bitte der Tuck to Superman!


----------



## la bourde (23. Januar 2013)

Send it!
Yeah


----------



## la bourde (23. Januar 2013)

Villopoto !!!


----------



## Switch-Rider (25. Januar 2013)

meint er wär schnell:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Danny53?feature=watch


----------



## Switch-Rider (25. Januar 2013)

gibts was geileres?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1xV3ukxzfE&list=UUCZCVH05MFwO2xHGBd7wH1Q&index=30"]Jimmy D 2 Stroke GoPro - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Januar 2013)

lol, und bei uns stressen Sie schon wenn Du einen Trail im Wald fährst ...


----------



## la bourde (30. Januar 2013)

113


----------



## la bourde (30. Januar 2013)

Als ich gestern gelesen hatte, dachte ich dass es einer Witz war.
Aber ne, Win Masters faehrt fuer Bulls dieses Jahr.


----------



## slayerrider (1. Februar 2013)

Nur gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (3. Februar 2013)

Besser:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/58240799"]Florent Soulas-Fitbikeco - Iphone Edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (5. Februar 2013)

Und noch ein bisschen Flow:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/50475030"]Florent Soulas / Foundation - home session on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (7. Februar 2013)

Kirill Benderoni !

Einfach genial.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Februar 2013)

da sag isch nur

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QeOkDtLrllU

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## la bourde (9. Februar 2013)

*bike-freak*, hast Du Dir ein Rennrad gekauft, oder wie ?


----------



## la bourde (10. Februar 2013)

Team nukeproof/chain reaction cycles ...




/Castorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (12. Februar 2013)

Send it!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Februar 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Team nukeproof/chain reaction cycles ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF ist that? Laurant Fignant?

ra.


----------



## slayerrider (12. Februar 2013)

Ich musste den erst googlen, wusst nicht, dass der berühmt ist.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Februar 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich musste den erst googlen, wusst nicht, dass der berühmt ist.



ein Doping-Opfer, behauptet er zumindest.

ra.


----------



## slayerrider (12. Februar 2013)

Opfa? Die scheint es überall zugeben?!


----------



## la bourde (13. Februar 2013)

Diese Barbare, gar keine Kultur.

Laurent Fignon. 50 Jahre alt, als er gestorben ist ... Doping doping ...


----------



## plusminus (14. Februar 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Diese Barbare, gar keine Kultur.
> 
> Laurent Fignon. 50 Jahre alt, als er gestorben ist ... Doping doping ...



momentmomentmoment. Irgendwie müssen meine Freunde aus der Pharmabranche doch rausfinden ob ihr Zeugs funktioniert oder nicht. Das sind doch alles nur Testfahrer Typ "Eiliger Medikamententransport".

+-


----------



## Switch-Rider (14. Februar 2013)

nochmal danke slayerrider 

blinky scheint auf klickies gewechselt zu haben, schade..


----------



## slayerrider (15. Februar 2013)

Hier gibt es das, was wir suchen. Allerdings ist eine Abholung ausgeschlossen, er verschickt wohl nur...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/119481-eigenbau-dirt-rampe-oder-fmx-rampe


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. Februar 2013)

irgendwie sind die Franzosen schon krass drauf, 

Remy Gaillard mit dem Fußball; Julien Dupont mit dem Trial-Moto und David Belle ist auch unglaublich, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HlXssWsTmVM

wenn die jetzt auch noch Mountainbiken könnten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (18. Februar 2013)

Laufräder gehe natürlich nicht.


----------



## Switch-Rider (19. Februar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOur8qXvpnk"]Tour de France (RÃ©mi GAILLARD) - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgKEUDeXn4o"]Xmas Countdown - Ken Roczen (2010) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (19. Februar 2013)

A. Bizet hat seine eigene Linie mit Doubles


----------



## slayerrider (23. Februar 2013)

http://vimeo.com/55526804#at=0

[vimeo]55526804[\vimeo]

so ein dreck, warum kann der das nicht einbetten???


----------



## la bourde (24. Februar 2013)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> da sag isch nur
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QeOkDtLrllU
> 
> Grüsse vom ra.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpccpglnNf0&feature=player_embedded"]Goats Yelling Like Humans - Super Cut Compilation - YouTube[/nomedia]
Yeah !

Der Kerl hat echt einen Knall ..
[ame="http://vimeo.com/60138756"]Tom Dugan Signature Bar on Vimeo[/ame]
Aber sein Videos sind immer gut !

Das ist auch sehr gut:
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdemdl52y7r


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Februar 2013)

Die Fahrrad-Wette vom letzten Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqt0gH2K-jk"]Wette "Fahrrad" - Wetten, dass..? - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## la bourde (26. Februar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HVftS3WIqc4


----------



## slayerrider (28. Februar 2013)

uhhh, der Hund. Das hat gut geknallt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (1. März 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ePwGbUCcbJM


----------



## slayerrider (2. März 2013)

Alter, der ist auch krass. Der sieht aus wie 15...

Edit sagt: Salomon Freeski-TV: Am Ende noch den Abspann anschauen!


----------



## la bourde (2. März 2013)

Gross und mit style


----------



## la bourde (8. März 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BLT0sudAGtU


----------



## la bourde (9. März 2013)

Die Home sehen immer besser aus:


----------



## slayerrider (9. März 2013)

Yes, der Subaru! Hammer, überholen macht dann erst richtig Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (9. März 2013)

Die Suppe:













Wieder die MTB mit ihren dicken Nokian Gazzalodi 30.0 !!

Slayer !


----------



## HIPST3R (9. März 2013)

*Was für eine Sauerrei!*


----------



## la bourde (10. März 2013)

So, ich brauche einen neuen Enduro Helm:




Ne,




Ne !




Auch net !




hum ...




Das Konzept ist echt cool !








Oh ja mit der Farbe bitte !


----------



## Switch-Rider (10. März 2013)

haha hammer 
leider schlechte musik
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdf007a3mmj?utm_campaign=mpora-featured&utm_source=editors-pick


----------



## la bourde (10. März 2013)

Echt cool !


----------



## slayerrider (10. März 2013)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> haha hammer
> leider schlechte musik
> http://mpora.com/videos/AAdf007a3mmj?utm_campaign=mpora-featured&utm_source=editors-pick



Sehr gut, sein Fahrstil ist hammer!


----------



## la bourde (10. März 2013)




----------



## la bourde (12. März 2013)

Nächstes Jahr gibt es 2 DH wm !!


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. März 2013)

Krach im Wald:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh_HtCzHUgg"]Off Seasons Two: Ryan Tuerck Drifts The Wild: Tuerck'd Ep. 6 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (14. März 2013)

Schöner Kampf:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1cbtU8ETaE"]450 LCQ Daytona Supercross 2013 RD10 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (15. März 2013)

Fuer Slayer:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxxasl_fail-compilation-february-2013-tnl_fun#.UUOJ6pHJCxU


----------



## la bourde (15. März 2013)

Und ich suche einen Vorbau für 1"1/8 und 25.4mm Klemmung, 90 oder 100mm lang fuer wenig Geld.
Wenn jemand so was hat ...


----------



## Misspeppa (16. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
gibt es den Bike-Treff noch?
Und wenn ja, wann ist der immer?
Was muss man fahren können, um bei euch mithalten zu können?
Viele Grüße
Dany


----------



## la bourde (16. März 2013)

Hallo Dany,


Ich antworte jetzt, aber Slayerrider wird bestimmt später was genaueres schreiben.

Wir treffen uns immer noch regelmäßig (jedes Wochenende halt) um inoffiziell Fahrrad zu fahren. 
Wird werden aber Anfang des Saisons (Mai - April) wieder Touren anbieten, im Zusammenhang mit unserem Verein ( RKV Böblingen) und dem Paladion.
Normalerweise treffen wir uns dann vor dem Paladion jedes Mittwoch, gegen 17:30 glaube ich.
Die Touren sind manchmal kurz, manchmal lange, es kommt drauf an wer da ist, wie fit sind die Leute usw. 
Ich glaube das Wichtigste ist mit guter Laune zu kommen. Mehr nicht !
Jeder kann mit kommen, man braucht nicht RKV Mitglied zu sein um teil zu nehmen.

Wir werden auch unseres Gelände (Dirt + pumptrack) jeder Freitag öffnen, so bald die Wetterbedingungen gut sind.


Schade dass Du Dich erst jetzt meldet, ich bin heute allein gefahren !


----------



## la bourde (16. März 2013)




----------



## la bourde (17. März 2013)

Fontenoy, Hermance und Coustellier on fire !


----------



## slayerrider (17. März 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo Dany,
> 
> 
> Ich antworte jetzt, aber Slayerrider wird bestimmt später was genaueres schreiben.
> ...



Es ist immer Dienstags und nicht Mittwochs! Es geht um 18Uhr los. Allerdings erst wieder im Mai.
Hier steht nochmal alles:
http://rkv-böblingen.de/?page_id=260

Wie LaBourde schon gesagt hat, einfach melden und dann findet sich sicher jemand der dich mitnimmt.


----------



## slayerrider (18. März 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Und ich suche einen Vorbau für 1"1/8 und 25.4mm Klemmung, 90 oder 100mm lang fuer wenig Geld.
> Wenn jemand so was hat ...



Habe ich! Schau mal in meinen Bikemarkt. Ich glaube da habe ich was!


----------



## la bourde (18. März 2013)

Hat jemand einen ISCG-OLD Kefu-Adapter für eine Tretlager Montage ?
So was:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (18. März 2013)

Klar, sowas habe ich natürlich auch.


----------



## Switch-Rider (18. März 2013)

100 stk habe ich davon


----------



## la bourde (19. März 2013)

hum ...


----------



## Switch-Rider (19. März 2013)

wer hat noch ein 73mm innenlager von shimano rumliegen das noch was taugt? oder nur die rechte seite?


----------



## la bourde (20. März 2013)

Ich habe einen, der auf eine Seite kaputt ist.
Ich muss gucken welche Seite.


Du kannst aber die Lager selber tauschen, es ist nicht so schwer.


----------



## Switch-Rider (20. März 2013)

ich muss nur was ausprobieren ist egal ob das lager funktioniert. es geht mir ums gewinde. wäre cool wenn du da was hättest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (20. März 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> hum ...


Ist das nicht ein Fox Prototyp? Ich dachte ich hätte den schon mal gesehen...


----------



## la bourde (20. März 2013)

Ne es ist ein BOS Proto.


----------



## slayerrider (21. März 2013)

Die ersten wurden ausgeliefert, sieht gut aus.


----------



## la bourde (22. März 2013)

Einige krasse Tricks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jnEAUhc_Pok


----------



## *Bike-freak* (22. März 2013)

@Switch-Rider ich habe auch noch eins rumliegen


----------



## la bourde (23. März 2013)

@slayer:  @2.57


----------



## Misspeppa (23. März 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Es ist immer Dienstags und nicht Mittwochs! Es geht um 18Uhr los. Allerdings erst wieder im Mai.
> Hier steht nochmal alles:
> http://rkv-böblingen.de/?page_id=260
> 
> Wie LaBourde schon gesagt hat, einfach melden und dann findet sich sicher jemand der dich mitnimmt.




Hallo Slayerrider,
leider geht es bei mir unter der Woche nicht, sondern nur am Wochenende.
Also wenn ihr mal am Wochenende unterwegs seid, könnt ihr euch gerne melden.


----------



## slayerrider (23. März 2013)

Misspeppa schrieb:


> Hallo Slayerrider,
> leider geht es bei mir unter der Woche nicht, sondern nur am Wochenende.
> Also wenn ihr mal am Wochenende unterwegs seid, könnt ihr euch gerne melden.



Vlt. morgen, schlimmer als heute kann es nicht mehr werden.


----------



## la bourde (24. März 2013)

War genial heute, hat richtig Spaß gemacht !



Scheiss, ich glaube ich will Bulls fahren ...
Sieht wirklich gut gedacht ...


----------



## la bourde (24. März 2013)

*HOLLY SHIT !!!*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrjnMNvV4T4&feature=player_embedded"]The Webbie Show 2 - Total BMX Bike Co - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (24. März 2013)

So, ich habe probiert ein sehr kleines Video hochzuladen, heute gefilmt.
Nur als Test halt.

Die Sony Actioncam komprimiert schon zu viel, und mit der extra Kompression von mtb-news wirds einfach grausam.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (25. März 2013)

Kranke Action und gute Locations!!
https://vimeo.com/62391556#
 @slayerrider sollten wir vil. auch mal probieren!!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC4F0HGnmDI&feature=player_embedded"]crazy flatspin - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (25. März 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/62589564"]Weekend with WynTV on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (26. März 2013)

Braucht jemand was bei cycle-aix.de ?


----------



## slayerrider (27. März 2013)

Marc Webb ist natürlich wieder super krass!


Andreu, auf so eine DH-Strecke hätte ich gerade auch mal wieder Lust...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/62554910"]Andreu Lacondeguy - Downunder on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (28. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer möchte morgen (also Freitag) ein Round treten ?


Gruß.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. März 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wer möchte morgen (also Freitag) ein Round treten ?
> 
> ...



ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei. 

ra.


----------



## slayerrider (29. März 2013)

Ich will auch mit!


----------



## la bourde (29. März 2013)

Das nenne ich richtig shapen ! 

Und das Gehirnamputiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. März 2013)

Die ersten Bmx Prototypen in Slayerriders Größe!! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kje1svLYvSw"]Tall BMX Bike MegaRamp With Ryan Nyquist & Mike Escamilla: Getting Awesome - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (1. April 2013)

Wer kommt heute ?


----------



## Metaball (1. April 2013)

@ la bourde
radeln oder geht es um etwas anderes? 
Bei ner runde radeln wäre ich dabei


----------



## SProdukt (1. April 2013)

Neues Bild von mir:


----------



## la bourde (1. April 2013)

Metaball schrieb:


> @ la bourde
> radeln oder geht es um etwas anderes?
> Bei ner runde radeln wäre ich dabei



Sorry Metaball, ich war schon unterwegs als Du geantwortet hast.
Nächstes Wochenende, wärst Du dabei ?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (3. April 2013)

Edit sagt: Moritz war in den Bergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (3. April 2013)

Ist das deine Line? D.h. diese etwas absurde am gegenüberliegenden Hang.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (3. April 2013)

Ja ist von mir


----------



## slayerrider (3. April 2013)

Wo ist das überhaupt? Am Fellhorn?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (4. April 2013)

Nein war in Kühtai.

Gab auch nette Drops:


----------



## la bourde (6. April 2013)

Die UCI hat neue Regeln seit einigen Tage.
Die UCI Profis duerfen nicht meht an Events teilnehmen, die nicht von den UCI anerkannt sind. Sonst können sie bestraft werden...
Es heißt, wenn ein Profi an einem RedBull Event teilnimmt, kann er sogar eine Geldstrafe bekommen.

Hier eine Petition dagegen


----------



## SProdukt (7. April 2013)

Mein Garten vor dem Umbauten!
Kleine Jam am Ostermontag und hier das Video:


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. April 2013)

Off Topic:

das könnte die Werbung von Kabel BW sein. Das passt wie Ar$ch auf Eimer...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0ilMx7k7mso#!

Cool oder?

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## la bourde (12. April 2013)

Wer ist morgen dabei ?


----------



## Metaball (13. April 2013)

Ich würde heute mitkommen


----------



## Switch-Rider (13. April 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1dGmSM5UhU"]Official Best 2012 Motocross Video Of The Year Jo_C Edit - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=I1dGmSM5UhU&v=4qEH6o8vkzE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (15. April 2013)

Hallo !

Wer ist dabei am Wochenende ?
Samstag und Sonntag ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. April 2013)

Eigentlich sollte es "LAáºES" heiÃen

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27928


----------



## la bourde (22. April 2013)

Wie sieht es aus fuer dieses Wochenende?
Wer wäre dabei ?

EDIT: wer ist auf dem Video zu sehen ? Hier am 1:25 ?


----------



## Matthias247 (25. April 2013)

Hallo,

habe gestern den Erbauer des längsten Trails direkt an BB getroffen. Er war sehr nett, und meinte es ist überhaupt kein Problem wenn auch andere Leute darauf fahren.
Allerdings sollten alle die folgenden Punkte beachten:

NICHTS am Trail ändern/umbauen
Wenn irgendwelche Stöcke den Trail versperren, am besten gleich selbst wegräumen. Er verbringt wohl enorm viele Stunden mit der Trailpflege, aber es dürfen hier auch andere mithelfen.
nicht schreddern (hat er nicht gesagt, aber ich füge das mal hinzu)


----------



## lahura (26. April 2013)

Welcher Trail ist das?

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. April 2013)

Was ist schreddern?


----------



## Switch-Rider (27. April 2013)

damit sind vollbremsungen und so gemeint. das sollte aber kein problem sein. das ist ein trail?! soll man die räder schieben


----------



## slayerrider (27. April 2013)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gestern den Erbauer des längsten Trails direkt an BB getroffen. Er war sehr nett, und meinte es ist überhaupt kein Problem wenn auch andere Leute darauf fahren.
> Allerdings sollten alle die folgenden Punkte beachten:
> ...



Nichts umbauen, dass ich nicht lache. Der soll endlich aufhören unsere Trails zu zerstören.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. April 2013)

"unsere Trails" 
Also er hat dieses Jahr schon > 70h Arbeit da reingesteckt. Ihr? Was macht es zu euren Trails?
Die Zerstörung kommt durch den Förster. Und die anderen arbeiten daran, dass die wieder wegkommt. Ihr könnt die Leute aber sicher unterstützen, dann gäbs zumindest etwas Grund von euren Trails zu reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (28. April 2013)

Egal, wird sich sowieso nichts änderen.


----------



## la bourde (28. April 2013)

1. Es ist genau so wenig unsere Trails wie seine Trails.
2. Es ist komplett illegal was er da macht.
3. Es gibt die MTBer wieder einen super Ruf. 

Warum sollten wir so was unterstützen ? Wenn ich ein Haus in Koenigstrasse baue, kommt ihr mich unterstützen ?

Er gibt sich Mühe und baut was cooles, ohne Frage, aber alles illegal. Schade.


----------



## slayerrider (28. April 2013)

Richtig, "Unsere Trails" ist in dem Fall einfach die Bezeichnung, von den Trails, auf den wir fahren. Und wenn er die zerstört ist das zwar nicht illegal, aber lustig finde ich das nicht.


----------



## slayerrider (28. April 2013)

Auf dem Trail haben die Amis jetzt Schilder aufgestellt, dass dort nicht gebaut werden darf usw. Er ist jetzt auch offiziell mit einem Großen Schild als Soldaten-Übungs-Pfad oder sowas ausgeschildert.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. April 2013)

Richtig, und das hab ich auch mündlich gesagt bekommen und wie gewünscht weitergegeben, genau wie die Kernbotschaft: "Es ist ok wenn jemand drauf fährt, solange man sich anständig verhält".

Aber anstatt das man das gut findet und respektiert das da jemand ne Menge Zeit reingesteckt hat werden die wüstesten Behauptungen aufgestellt :kotz:


----------



## slayerrider (28. April 2013)

Die Amerikaner haben dir das gesagt? Nicht derjenige, der den Ami-Trainings-Weg umgebaut hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (28. April 2013)

Hätte ich dazuschreiben müssen das derjenige ein Amerikaner ist? Und wie schon 2x geschrieben, er hat den Weg gebaut, nicht umgebaut!


----------



## la bourde (28. April 2013)

OK, dann sprechen wir wohl nicht von der gleichen Person.
Es gibt jemanden anders, der die Wegs umbaut (aber wer ?)
Z.B. dieses kleine Stück, das ziemlich steil ist.
Jetzt steht sogar einen Schild dort.

Und ueber den reden wir von Anfang an ...


----------



## slayerrider (28. April 2013)

Das was die Amerikaner machen ist logischer Weise auch legal. Den Amerikaner haben wir auch schon getroffen und der baut eben einen Übungs-Trainings-Sonstwasweg. Das normale Wandern, Reiten, Motorradfahren usw. ist dort jetzt sogar mit einem Schild verboten worden.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. Mai 2013)

Hat noch wer ein 20 mm VR abzugeben?


----------



## S7even (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin vor kurzem nach Sindelfingen gezogen und habe diese Woche zwei Touren nach Grafenau und in das Sommerhofental gemacht -  war zwar nett aber so richtige Trails habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

Hab ihr einen Tip welches Gebiet besonders schön oder gut zu fahren ist? Am liebsten fahre ich Single-Trails die auch gerne mal über ein Wurzelbett gehen und/oder kleine Sprünge beinhaltet. Also kein krasses Downhill-Zeugs, aber auch nicht unbedingt Wald-Autobahnen (evtl. nur zum hochfahren).

Danke


----------



## la bourde (10. Mai 2013)

N. Quéré


----------



## SProdukt (10. Mai 2013)

https://vimeo.com/65543364#
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Brett-Rheeder-in-Kamloops-2013.html

sehr geil!


----------



## Switch-Rider (10. Mai 2013)

also ich bin dafür wir reißen alle trails ab


----------



## SProdukt (11. Mai 2013)

Was sagt ihr zu meinem neuen street-bild?
würde mich über ein paar likes freuen wenn es auch gefällt!


----------



## slayerrider (12. Mai 2013)

S7even schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin vor kurzem nach Sindelfingen gezogen und habe diese Woche zwei Touren nach Grafenau und in das Sommerhofental gemacht -  war zwar nett aber so richtige Trails habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...



Schönbuch ist in machen Ecken ganz gut. Richtung Nordosten von Sindelfingen aus ist auch ganz ok.
Trails verrät hier niemand. Am besten du schließt dich eine paar Leuten an, hier wird überall schon relativ häufig gefahren.





SProdukt schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meinem neuen street-bild?
> würde mich über ein paar likes freuen wenn es auch gefällt!


Sieht gut aus, meinen Like hast du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SProdukt (12. Mai 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, meinen Like hast du!



Danke! freut mich, dass es dir gefällt


----------



## *Bike-freak* (16. Mai 2013)

Soo Sick !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ygxufRprWpY


----------



## la bourde (16. Mai 2013)

Wie kann man so doof sein, bitte ? 
Wenn ich Quicksilver wäre, würde ich ihn direkt kündigen ...


----------



## slayerrider (19. Mai 2013)

Fahrkönnen und Intelligenz scheint entweder unabhängig oder umgekehrt proportional zu sein. Letzteres wäre natürlich unglaublich bitter.


----------



## S7even (22. Mai 2013)

> Schönbuch ist in machen Ecken ganz gut. Richtung Nordosten von Sindelfingen aus ist auch ganz ok.
> Trails verrät hier niemand. Am besten du schließt dich eine paar Leuten an, hier wird überall schon relativ häufig gefahren.



In der letzten Woche war ich im Norden von SiFi über der AB-Brücke. Um den Katzenbach-See sah es sehr interessant aus - allerdings war der Boden zu sehr aufgeweicht um richtig fahren zu können. 

Beim Truppenübungsplatz bin ich auch schon rumgewildert, hab mich dann allerdings hoffnungslos verfahren und bin erst wieder in Steinenbronn aus dem Wald gekommen. 
Von der Natur wirklich einmalig, hab aber bis auf den besagten Trimm-dich-Pfad der Amies keinen nennenswerten Trail entdeckt.
Vllt. auch besser so, da ich nach ner fast 3 Jährigen Zwangspause erstmal wieder Kondition und Fahrsicherheit aufbauen muss.


----------



## S7even (22. Mai 2013)

@SProdukt: 
Bild sieht Hammer aus. Ein wenig mehr Licht aufs Bike und dich und es wäre perfekt


----------



## SProdukt (22. Mai 2013)

S7even schrieb:


> @SProdukt:
> Bild sieht Hammer aus. Ein wenig mehr Licht aufs Bike und dich und es wäre perfekt



danke für dein feedback!
PS: das bin nicht ich ich bin der hinter der kamera


----------



## plusminus (31. Mai 2013)

Servus BB-ler,
bei dem Mistwetter kann man ja nicht wirklich viel anstellen. Hätte ggf. mal wieder jemand Lust auf einen Stammtisch?
Samstag 19 Uhr Brauhaus?

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Switch-Rider (31. Mai 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgh_HUlEONw"]Classic Enduro Crashs - UnfÃ¤lle - SchlammlÃ¶cher - Auffahrten 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CXwN2g24q8"]Classic Enduro Crashs - UnfÃ¤lle - SchlammlÃ¶cher - Auffahrten 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iFXs3r1Avw"]Enduro (Cross) Motorcycle  Fail Compilation  ISDE 2012 - SIX DAYS Germany - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Mai 2013)

plusminus schrieb:


> Servus BB-ler,
> bei dem Mistwetter kann man ja nicht wirklich viel anstellen. Hätte ggf. mal wieder jemand Lust auf einen Stammtisch?
> Samstag 19 Uhr Brauhaus?
> 
> ...



Servus Axel, 

gute Idee, ich werde wahrscheinlich mit Cafecup ohnehin ein Bier trinken gehen. Ich meld mich noch mal wegen der Uhrzeit. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## S7even (31. Mai 2013)

Gibt es im Böblinger/Sindelfinger Raum eigentlich eine Stelle wo man an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen kann?
Evtl. sogar mit kleinen Hügeln, Sprüngen, Drops oder in der Art?

Irgendwas wo man halt nicht zwischen Kinderwägen und Passanten rumgurgen muss


----------



## slayerrider (31. Mai 2013)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Servus Axel,
> 
> gute Idee, ich werde wahrscheinlich mit Cafecup ohnehin ein Bier trinken gehen. Ich meld mich noch mal wegen der Uhrzeit.
> 
> Grüsse ra.



Da ist das DFB-Pokal-Finale, ist sicher gut was los im Brauhaus.




S7even schrieb:


> Gibt es im Böblinger/Sindelfinger Raum eigentlich eine Stelle wo man an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen kann?
> Evtl. sogar mit kleinen Hügeln, Sprüngen, Drops oder in der Art?
> 
> Irgendwas wo man halt nicht zwischen Kinderwägen und Passanten rumgurgen muss


Wenn es was gibt, dann wäre das ziemlich sicher illegal und würde dann hier sicher nicht genannt werden


----------



## plusminus (31. Mai 2013)

Boah ne, dann bin ich morgen Abend in Sachen Brauhaus raus.

+-


----------



## S7even (1. Juni 2013)

Krass, ich wusste nicht das hier in der Gegend Radfahren per se illegal ist. 
Ich bin in den letzten Tagen und Wochen etwas in der Gegend rumgefahren und habe festgestellt das die meistbefahrenen Trails häufig in der Nähe von Wohngebieten liegen. Daher dachte ich das biken hier zumindest geduldet wird.


----------



## Switch-Rider (1. Juni 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV3gmTD2su8&feature=related"]Impennate in moto - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a4-IrUWwFM"]Enduro FAIL! CRF 250X attack on KTM EXC 530  - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (3. Juni 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65239886"]Nike Batalla BCN on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (7. Juni 2013)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Servus Axel,
> 
> gute Idee, ich werde wahrscheinlich mit Cafecup ohnehin ein Bier trinken gehen. Ich meld mich noch mal wegen der Uhrzeit.
> 
> Grüsse ra.



Wie sieht es aus mit dem Stammtisch ?
Wie wäre es am Montag Abend, es soll leicht regnen ?


----------



## Deleted 147393 (7. Juni 2013)

Also ich wäre am Montag bei Regen auch am Start!

Stammtisch ist mal wieder eine gute Idee!


----------



## la bourde (7. Juni 2013)

Ich möchte wieder regelmäßige Stammtische organisieren. Mit einem langsameren Rhythmus,  1 Mal pro Monat.

Wer spielt mit ? Tippspiel mtb-news


----------



## plusminus (7. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich ab Juli wieder dauerhaft im Ländle bin könnte ich mir das auch ab und an vorstellen. Einmal pro Monat klingt gut. Am besten sowas wie "immer der erste ...tag/woch im Monat" oder so.
Greetz
+-


----------



## la bourde (9. Juni 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit dem Stammtisch ?
> Wie wäre es am Montag Abend, es soll leicht regnen ?



Außer alb_1974, gibt es Interesse an einem Stammtisch am Montag?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Juni 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Keiner Interessiert außer alb_1974 ?



ja, prinzipielle schon, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es diesen Montag schaffe. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## mest1 (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo ich bin der Ümüt und ein Neuling im Bereich des MTB`s und würde mich freuen Anschluß zu finden da ich aus Schönaich bin. Und würde mich eurem Stammtisch anschließen wenn es ok ist und ihr auch einen unerfahrenen mit ziehen lasst.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## la bourde (9. Juni 2013)

*Stammtisch: Morgen um 20:00, Café Schilling *

Jeder ist willkommen.


----------



## la bourde (9. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (10. Juni 2013)

Dann komm ich heute Abend auch mal zum Stammtisch, ich bin dann der der peinlich berührt im Raum steht und nicht weiß wo hin


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Juni 2013)

Hatte heute leider Abendschule  - nächtsmal versuche ich auch mal wieder da zu sein. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## Switch-Rider (11. Juni 2013)

krasse action dabei:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU-ynRoqDEs"]- - - THE - ROAD - WARRIORS - â â£_IRISH_â ROAD â RACING - â +Southern100, Isle of Man TT - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfHJCv_S6iI"]Nordschleife Touristenfahrten CRASH Accident Unfall FAIL COMPILATION 2012 RCN VLN NÃ¼rburgring - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mest1 (14. Juni 2013)

Das war die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens mit dem biken an zu fangen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























Hier noch Fotos von einem glücklichen Fahrrad und Fahrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Gruß Ümüt

(ich weiß das mit den Fotos muss ich noch üben)


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. Juni 2013)

mest1 schrieb:


> Das war die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens mit dem biken an zu fangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus, 

das Bike und der Look stimmen schon mal 

dann klappt das hoffentlich mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt dieses WE. 

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## mest1 (14. Juni 2013)

@Ra.Bretzeln      
                               Also morgen wäre ich dabei 


Gruß Ümüt


----------



## la bourde (14. Juni 2013)

OMG !!!!


----------



## la bourde (15. Juni 2013)

Thirion sending it @5:02


----------



## la bourde (16. Juni 2013)

*Stammtisch*
*
Jede 4 Wochen* werden wir uns am Montag gegen 20:00 treffen.
Nächstes Termin: *8. Juli 2013*.
Jeder ist willkommen.

Wenn das Wetter gut ist, können wir sogar vorher ein kleines Tour fahren.
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (17. Juni 2013)

Also ich wäre dabei, aber ich habe in der Woche Spätschicht. Wenn wir den 4 Wochen Rhythmus eine Woche davor oder danach anfangen könnten, könnte ich jedesmal (außer es kommt mal was dazwischen). 

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## la bourde (17. Juni 2013)

Ok, ich habe den Stammtisch eine Woche vorher geplant: *am 1. Juli 2013*


----------



## plusminus (17. Juni 2013)

@la_bourde: Danke schonmal fürs Organisieren. Am ersten Termin werd ich nicht teilnehmen können, da das der erste Arbeitstag beim neuen Arbeitgeber ist. Aber dann halt 4 Wochen danach - hoffentlich.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## mest1 (17. Juni 2013)

@la bourde  Francois tut mir leid ich hab es irgendwie verpeilt ich habe in der Woche vom 1 Juli                             
                       Spätschicht und in der Woche vom 8 Juli Frühschicht. Wenn wir es nochmal ändern könnten 
                       wäre es cool. Uns Sorry das ich es verpeilt hab. 


Gruß Ümüt


----------



## la bourde (17. Juni 2013)

OK, zurück zum ersten Termin dann !
*Stammtisch am 8. Juli 2013.*


----------



## mest1 (17. Juni 2013)

Danke schön !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (17. Juni 2013)

Bitte !


Cam Zink !


----------



## slayerrider (18. Juni 2013)

Oh, shit, aber Zink kann den schon noch raus fahren...


Wirklich krass:
http://imaginate.redbull.com/videos/riding_film


----------



## MaceWindu (21. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch neu in der Gegend und würd mich gerne anschließen.
Wo findet der Stammtisch statt(Adresse)?

Grüße aus Gärtringen,
Tommi


----------



## la bourde (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo Tommi,

Gute Frage !
Der Stammtisch findet im Cafe Schilling statt.

Viele Gruesse


----------



## la bourde (21. Juni 2013)

@slayer: was fuer ein Turn down ...


----------



## slayerrider (22. Juni 2013)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal, dass das gar kein Turndown ist, das ist ein normaler inverted Tabletop. 

Sieht aber trotzdem ziemlich gut aus!


----------



## S7even (22. Juni 2013)

Will jemand morgen Mittag ne Tour fahren? 
Ich habe mir überlegt evtl. im Schönbuch zu biken. Starten würde ich am Bahnhof Herrenberg und dann je nach Gusto durch den Wald. Hat jemand Interesse mit zu fahren? 
Da ich allerdings noch nie im Schönbuch fahren war würde ich mich auch einer anderen Tour anschließen.


----------



## MaceWindu (22. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte bis max. 15 Uhr Zeit.
Je nach Beginn und Tourdauer wär ich dabei


----------



## la bourde (22. Juni 2013)

Wir planen Richtung Schloss Solitude zu fahren.
Wir nehmen die Bahn von *13:58* in BB bis Uni, und dann fahren wir eine Runde.


----------



## S7even (22. Juni 2013)

Beginn wäre mir eigentlich egal. Allerdings nicht vor 10 Uhr, da ich heute erst spät nach Hause komme ;-). Warst du schon dort unterwegs, wegen der Länge der Tour? 
Optimal wäre für mich von 11 bis 15 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S7even (22. Juni 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wir planen Richtung Schloss Solitude zu fahren.
> Wir nehmen die Bahn von 14:28 in BB bis Uni, und dann fahren wir eine Runde.



Wie lange und weit habt ihr den vor zu fahren? Maximal bis 18 Uhr wäre ich dabei.


----------



## la bourde (22. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung wie lang die Tour genau ist. Uns ist die Qualität wichtiger als die Quantität.

Wir nehmen eine Bahn vorher, so die von 13:58.
Ich denke trotzdem, dass wir werden gegen 18:00-18:30 wieder in BB.
Passt es Dir ?


----------



## S7even (22. Juni 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie lang die Tour genau ist. Uns ist die Qualität wichtiger als die Quantität.


Darüber denke ich genauso! Mir war nur wichtig das ich einigermaßen die Tour einschätzen kann - nicht das ihr einen Maraton oder ähnliches geplant habt.
Vier Stunden klingen aber machbar. Ich würde mich daher gerne bei euch anschließen - würde allerdings am Goldberg zusteigen.


----------



## mest1 (22. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei, freu mich schon.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. Juni 2013)

@MaceWindu
Fährst du auch Downhill orientierte Sachen? Wir haben hier in Gärtringen 1-2 Trails gebaut mit ein paar offenen Kurven und Sprüngen falls du Lust hast könnte ich dich mal mitnehmen. 

Schönes Video vom Kunterbunt Contest.


----------



## MaceWindu (23. Juni 2013)

Hi Bike-Freak,
das hört sich gut an. So lang es nicht grad Drops von 2,5m + sind, mach ich alles mit.
Bin früher Freeride und leIchten DH gefahren.


----------



## la bourde (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo !


War super heute, hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Nächstes Termin: Mittwoch 18:30 vor Frechdax.


----------



## S7even (23. Juni 2013)

Fands auch richtig klasse. Tolle Trails und gute Stimmung.
Hab gar nicht gemerkt wie erledigt ich bin. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein neues großes Kettenblatt und dann können wir am Mittwoch starten.


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juni 2013)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @MaceWindu
> Fährst du auch Downhill orientierte Sachen? Wir haben hier in Gärtringen 1-2 Trails gebaut mit ein paar offenen Kurven und Sprüngen falls du Lust hast könnte ich dich mal mitnehmen.
> 
> Schönes Video vom Kunterbunt Contest.



Da bist ja sogar du dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metaball (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
hätte jemand dieses Wochenende (sa, so) bock auf eine tour?

Da ich mir den Traum vom downhiller erfüllt habe wollte  ich auch noch fragen ob 
irgendwelche ausflüge mit der Gruppe zu bikeparks geplant sind ? 

P.s. schön so viele neue leute zu sehen, willkommen auch von meiner Seite
P.s.s Abi lief super vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche, jetzt hab ich wieder mehr als genug Zeit zum biken


----------



## la bourde (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Metaball,



wir planen am Sonntag eine grosse Tour zu fahren, in der Nähe von Kircheim (40km, 1000hm).
Am Samstag fahren wir wahrscheinlich hier in BB.
Wir können gern ein bisschen DH-maessig fahren.
Was meinen die Anderen ?


----------



## slayerrider (27. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte euch noch am Ende meines Slayers teilhaben lassen, ich bin der Absolute Rocky Fan. Ganz bitter ist, dass ich für immer hier nach dem old Slayer heiße, das natürlich auch kaputt gegangen ist...






 @Metaball: Glückwunsch zum ABI und zum neuen Rad!


----------



## @ndy (28. Juni 2013)

Herzliche Beileid 

RIP SlayerII



slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch noch am Ende meines Slayers teilhaben lassen, ich bin der Absolute Rocky Fan. Ganz bitter ist, dass ich für immer hier nach dem old Slayer heiße, das natürlich auch kaputt gegangen ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juni 2013)

Wir haben uns doch letzten Samstag gesehen, oder? Kurz vor dem Parkplatz in Musberg?


----------



## @ndy (29. Juni 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wir haben uns doch letzten Samstag gesehen, oder? Kurz vor dem Parkplatz in Musberg?



Jo habe ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metaball (30. Juni 2013)

Fährt heute noch jemand eine Tour?


----------



## la bourde (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo Metaball,


ich waere dabei.
Ich probiere die Andere zu erreichen.


----------



## la bourde (30. Juni 2013)

14:00 vor Freshdax.
Oder 14:15  vor der Panzernkaserne Schranke


----------



## Metaball (30. Juni 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> 14:00 vor Freshdax.
> Oder 14:15  vor der Panzernkaserne Schranke



Ok geht klar, 
bis dann


----------



## la bourde (30. Juni 2013)

Wo sollen wir auf Dich warten ? Fresh oder Panzerkaserne ?


----------



## Metaball (30. Juni 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wo sollen wir auf Dich warten ? Fresh oder Panzerkaserne ?



am Frechdax wäre es ganz gut


----------



## la bourde (30. Juni 2013)

ok


----------



## Metaball (30. Juni 2013)

kann leider doch nich da etwas dazwischen gekommen ist :/ sorry


----------



## MaceWindu (30. Juni 2013)

So Kaserne war richtig gut. Aber 2,5h haben mich ganz schÃ¶n geschlaucht. Ab jetzt wird Kondition gebolzelt ð


----------



## la bourde (30. Juni 2013)

War cool heute ! Sorry, dass wir am Ende so viel Gaz geben sollten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaceWindu (30. Juni 2013)

Nee, war richtig geil. So macht Biken Spaß


----------



## la bourde (4. Juli 2013)

@slayer:
Was neues zu zerstören ...hm, testen



> It is stiff enough to take the abuse of the more aggressiv side of riding





> The suspension design on the Instinct is not influenced by braking forces or chain forces



Ein hardtail brakeless halt !


----------



## slayerrider (4. Juli 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> @slayer:
> Was neues zu zerstÃ¶ren ...hm, testen
> 
> 
> ...




Kein problem, wenn ihr zusammenlegt, dann kann ich das Teil mal testen. Ich wÃ¼rde das ja auch immer machen, aber das kostet jedes mal 2000â¬+ und das ist nicht ganz im Budget drin.

Mein Theorie: Ein Rocky, das nicht bricht, ist kein richtiges Rocky!


----------



## la bourde (6. Juli 2013)

Als Erinnerung, am montag gibt es Stammtisch:



la bourde schrieb:


> *Stammtisch*
> *
> Jede 4 Wochen* werden wir uns am Montag gegen 20:00 treffen.
> Nächstes Termin: *8. Juli 2013*.
> Jeder ist willkommen.


----------



## slayerrider (7. Juli 2013)

haha, das ist ja ein Schnäpchen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Kurb..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item4852950478


----------



## la bourde (8. Juli 2013)

Am Montag 8. July, Stammtisch, wieder im Café Schiling um 20:00.
Wer kommt ?


----------



## Metaball (8. Juli 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Am Montag 8. July, Stammtisch, wieder im Café Schiling um 20:00.
> Wer kommt ?



Bin dabei. Gibts davor noch ne kleine Tour?


----------



## la bourde (8. Juli 2013)

Frag mal mest1. Ich habe keine Zeit heute für eine Tour.
Ich komme aber zum Stammtisch.


EDIT: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweizer-Offiziersmesser-Messer-Schatulle/dp/B000R0JDSI/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1373268194&sr=1-1&keywords=Wenger+Giant"]Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer, mit Schatulle: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (8. Juli 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Frag mal mest1. Ich habe keine Zeit heute für eine Tour.
> Ich komme aber zum Stammtisch.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer, mit Schatulle: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Hast du das Teil? ich würde es gerne mal ausleihen, in meinem Eigenen Budget ist das nicht drin.


Apropos ausleihen: Hat jemand einen M10 Gewindebohrer für Linksgewinde, den ich mal ausleihen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,


wir planen am kommenden Donnerstag den Pumptrack im Bad Cannstatt zu besuchen.
Wir fahren mit der S-Bahn (40 Minuten von BB aus), bzw die S1 um 18:28 in Boeblingens ("Haupt-") Bahnhof.
Jeder ist willkommen, es wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## la bourde (9. Juli 2013)

Sorry.


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Juli 2013)

WTF !!

Was soll denn das  sein?

Typisch Italiener .....


----------



## slayerrider (10. Juli 2013)

haha, hässlich und 75°Lenkwinkel!

Am Donnerstag sieht es bei mir schlecht aus...


----------



## MaceWindu (10. Juli 2013)

Ich muss auch Absagen. Bin auf Klassenfahrt.
Ist dass ernsthaft nen Rad?


----------



## la bourde (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

so heute Abend fahren wir nach Bad Cannstatt, pumptrack.
S1 von 18:28 in BB.

Wie sieht es aus mit der Premiere von Not bad ?
Wer kommt mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metaball (11. Juli 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so heute Abend fahren wir nach Bad Cannstatt, pumptrack.
> S1 von 18:28 in BB.
> ...



Bin heute dabei. Filmpremiere hätte ich auch Lust, nur muss ich schauen ob ich da Zeit hab.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (11. Juli 2013)

Ich gehe auch zur Premiere vil. sieht man sich dann dort


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Juli 2013)

Hab auch mal wieder Lust auf Pumptrack! Sind genug Leute zusammen, damit sich ein 5er Ticket lohnt? Überlege ob ich schon 18:00 fahre.


----------



## la bourde (11. Juli 2013)

Wir sind nur 2  ... (Metaball und ich)


----------



## Metaball (11. Juli 2013)

Ich hab zudem noch ein Schüler Abo ticket:/


----------



## la bourde (11. Juli 2013)

Pumptrack war super, die Strecke ist in guten Zustand, das Wetter war optimal, es gab fast keiner (wir waren 6 insgesamt) ...
Die drei Andere waren richtig schnell, es war einfach genial zu schauen.
Es war so gut, dass wir planen wieder in 2 Wochen dort zu gehen.

Ich schlage vor am Mittwoch Abend den 24. Juli. Gleiche Bahn, so 18:28 in BB.


----------



## la bourde (11. Juli 2013)

Anne Caro Chausson in Street:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZzeVxHcxXaI
Nicht schlecht.


----------



## MaceWindu (12. Juli 2013)

Am 24. wär ich ziemlich sicher dabei

Geht nächste Woche was? Nächsten Donnerstag?


----------



## la bourde (12. Juli 2013)

Cool !

Bin nächste Woche leider nicht da.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (13. Juli 2013)

So, ich hab nun meinen ersten richtigen Nightride im Schönbuch hinter mir. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ein paar Rehe hat man auch gesehen. Knapp 22km in 1h 15min, kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (13. Juli 2013)

Hier mal was anderes von mir.
Musik finde ich allerdings nicht so passend.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/70092132"]SV Böblingen Boxen on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## SProdukt (19. Juli 2013)

neuestes video von mir 
viel spaß beim anschauen 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/70633624"]http://vimeo.com/70633624[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (19. Juli 2013)

Sehr sehr gut geworden !
Hat mir richtig gefallen: gut gefilmt, schönes licht, gutes Riding.
Weiter so


----------



## SProdukt (20. Juli 2013)

> Sehr sehr gut geworden !
> Hat mir richtig gefallen: gut gefilmt, schönes licht, gutes Riding.
> Weiter so
> __________________
> Gnu is not Unix!



danke dir


----------



## slayerrider (20. Juli 2013)

Video finde ich auch nett.


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juli 2013)

Servus,

ist jemand von Euch bei der Panzerkaserne Böblingen unterwegs? Wenn ja wann? Ich würde mich gerne mal dran hängen damit ich auch noch die Gegend dort kennen lerne. Die ganze Zeit im Schönbuch Richtung Rohrau, Herrenberg, Grafenberg usw. wird halt auch langweilig.

Würde mich freuen!


----------



## la bourde (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,


wegen eines Zwischenfall koennte ich heute nichts organisieren. Tut mir Leid.

Möchtet ihr morgen nach Bad Cannstatt gehen ?
S1 von 18:28 in BB ?


----------



## slayerrider (24. Juli 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> wegen eines Zwischenfall koennte ich heute nichts organisieren. Tut mir Leid.
> ...



Ich kann morgen nicht, wie wäre es mit nächsten Dienstag?


----------



## la bourde (24. Juli 2013)

Am Montag hat mest1 Zeit um am Abend zu fahren.
Wir wollten gegen 18:00 losfahren.
Klappt es bei Dir ?


Sonst lass uns Dienstag nächster Woche sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SProdukt (24. Juli 2013)

wer noch lust hat kann gerne noch ein "gefällt mir" für mich da lassen.
würde mich sehr darüber freuen 
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/30021


----------



## slayerrider (25. Juli 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Am Montag hat mest1 Zeit um am Abend zu fahren.
> Wir wollten gegen 18:00 losfahren.
> Klappt es bei Dir ?
> 
> ...



Könnte auch gehen.


----------



## Metaball (25. Juli 2013)

Wollten wir morgen nicht nach schorndorf zur not-bad Premiere?


----------



## la bourde (25. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich, aber ich werde nicht gehen.


----------



## slayerrider (25. Juli 2013)

Oh, die Chancen stehen gut, dass diese Wochenende jemand beim WC stirbt. Die Strecke ist ja unglaublich krass:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07/25/dh-world-cup-vallnord-on-track-mit-claudio-caluori/


----------



## MaceWindu (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hab Ferien und kann am Montag auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen im Konsens mit Naturschutzverbänden und Sportvereinen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz zur Wehr gesetzt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Walde bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich auch in Böblingen und Umgebung Biker finden, die sich engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook
DIMB Homepage


----------



## la bourde (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo !


Falls das Wetter morgen doch gut ist, fahren wir ab 18:30 vor der Panzern Kaserne (Schrank auf der Seite von Schoenaich) los.
Sonst seid ihr herzlich eingeladen bei mir um 19:00 um die "Not Bad" Premiere zu schauen.
Bitte kurz melden wenn ihr kommt.


----------



## MaceWindu (28. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei!
Da ich den Weg noch nicht kenne bräuchte ich vom Hbf BB nen Guide. Komme so um 18 Uhr an


----------



## la bourde (28. Juli 2013)

OK. So falls es nicht regnet, hole ich Dich dann gegen 18:00 -18:10 vor dem BB Bahnhof ab.


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. Juli 2013)

bikefreak macht jetzt tech videos

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOsB2nsls28"]Ronnie Mac's Tech Tips - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (29. Juli 2013)

Na ja das Wetter sieht wirklich nicht so toll heute, daher lasst uns die Premiere von not bad zusammen schauen.
Ab 19:00 bei mir.


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juli 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Na ja das Wetter sieht wirklich nicht so toll heute, daher lasst uns die Premiere von not bad zusammen schauen.
> Ab 19:00 bei mir.



ich glaube ich kann heute Abend nicht, sorry.


----------



## plusminus (29. Juli 2013)

Moinsen,
wann ist denn der nächste Stammtisch?
Grüße
Axel


----------



## MaceWindu (29. Juli 2013)

Montag 05.08.13?


----------



## la bourde (30. Juli 2013)

*Stammtisch*

Nächster Stammtisch ist am 05.08.13, 20:00 aber im Freiraum
Jeder ist willkommen.

Am Donnerstag 2.06 sollte das Wetter gut sein: Pumptrack in Bad Canstatt angesagt, S1 um 18:28 in BB. 
Am nächsten Donnerstag auch (9.06). 
Am Sonntag Nachmittag wollen auch eine Tour fahren.
Wer kommt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (30. Juli 2013)

krasser crash:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Inn0bLF-m-w

krasse action:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A37o0zX7wq4#at=102

abartige sprünge:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sbGneR252E0


----------



## la bourde (31. Juli 2013)

Morgen pumptrack in Bad Cannstatt.
Wir nehmen die Bahn um 18:28 in Böblingen.

Und nicht vergessen: Stammtisch Montag nächste Woche !


----------



## slayerrider (31. Juli 2013)

Im Wald gibt es jetzt einen hübschen neuen Zaun. Leider weiß ich noch nicht genau, vor wem ich von der Army, der Polizei, der Regierung oder wem auch immer geschützt werde.


----------



## mest1 (1. August 2013)

Sie wollen dich vor den bösen Waldgeistern beschützen.

Wo haben sie den einen neuen hin gestellt ?


----------



## la bourde (2. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,



für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben, ich habe eine Gruppe auf meetup.com hergestellt.
Dort trage ich die verschiedene Termine (pumptrack fahren, dirt, geplante Tours, usw)
Die Seite ist ganz nett und ganz hilfreich (Remainder).


----------



## la bourde (3. August 2013)

Fuer Slayer:

Drifts und Manuals:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLhBBHaRFzE"]BERNAT GUÃRDIA - Keeping the Dream Alive. 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (5. August 2013)

*Montag 5. August 2013: Stammtisch ab 20:00 im Freiraum. 
*


----------



## slayerrider (5. August 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Fuer Slayer:
> 
> Drifts und Manuals:
> BERNAT GUÃRDIA - Keeping the Dream Alive. 2013 - YouTube



Das Video als Video finde ich ziemlich schlecht bzw. nervig. Die Action ist aber gut!


----------



## Matthias247 (5. August 2013)

Kein Stammtisch für mich - bin nämlich gerade in Rabenberg unterwegs. Und das ist wirklich gut, da kann sogar ich jeden "Sprung" mitnehmen 

Nächste Woche vielleicht mal wieder Pumptrack? Habe gehört die in Kornwestheim und Botnang sollen besser sein. Aber da ists etwas blöder hinzukommen als nach UT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (7. August 2013)

Pumptrack nächste Woche am Donnerstag dann ?
Wer wäre dabei ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. August 2013)

@ Ffrancois: diesen Do trotzdem?


----------



## slayerrider (7. August 2013)

Nächste Woche wäre cool, da ich diese Woche schon wieder nicht kann...
ich würde Dienstag vorschlagen!


----------



## la bourde (7. August 2013)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> @ Ffrancois: diesen Do trotzdem?


Ja, auf jeden Fall fahren wir morgen (außer wenn es voll regnet)


----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. August 2013)

Ich komme auch mit! Wann fahrt ihr?


----------



## la bourde (8. August 2013)

Wir nehmen die S1 um 18:28 in BB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. August 2013)

Wann fahrt ihr zurück?


----------



## la bourde (8. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung, zwischen 20:00 - 21:00 denke ich mal.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. August 2013)

ok mir reicht es zeitlich leider doch nicht.. Würde am Dienstag gehen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. August 2013)

War Super  - Restlich Fotos schaffe ich bis Anfang nächster Woche.


----------



## la bourde (8. August 2013)

Danke stevenscrosser ! Ich freue mich auf die Bilder.

Hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht.


Für nächste Woche wäre mir Donnerstag deutlich lieber...


----------



## mest1 (9. August 2013)

Cooles Foto, danke schön. Da sehe ich aus als könnte ich Fahrrad fahren


----------



## la bourde (9. August 2013)

Das Bikes'n'boards shop organisiert eine Tour am Samstag.
Eine gute Gelegenheit StuttgartsTrails zu entdecken.

*Treffpunkt in Boeblingen:*
15:10 im Hauptbahnhof Boeblingen
Wir nehmen die R7 um 15:22 in BB.

*Treffpunkt in Stuttgart:*
Vor Bikes'n'boards um 16:00
Tübinger Straße 53, 70178 Stuttgart

Regenjacke, Wasser, Essen, Ersatzschaluch, Pumpe, usw. mitnehmen.


----------



## slayerrider (10. August 2013)

Ich bin dabei, bis nachher.


----------



## MaceWindu (10. August 2013)

War ne schöne Ausfahrt mit dem Guide
Wie war es noch bei der Uni?


----------



## la bourde (10. August 2013)

Geil !
Ein Trail war wirklich gut, nur der obere Teil war nicht so mein Ding.
Die Bäume sind aber dort dicker als bei uns glaube ich, wenigstens ging meinen Lenker nicht so gut vorbei.

Hat wieder Spaß gemacht heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2013)

Ich fand es auch noch ganz nett. Ziemlich faszinierend war, dass die Leute in Vahingen und Umgebung nicht wissen, wie man zur Uni mit dem Rad kommt, da hatte wirklich jeder eine andere Richtung vorgeschlagen...


----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2013)

Wie schon gestern erwähnt hat CRC manchmal komische Lieferzeiten:


----------



## Matthias247 (12. August 2013)

Ist jetzt morgen Pumptrack fahren angesagt oder nich? Wenn ja, in Bad Cannstadt oder woanders?
Ich wäre morgen dabei.


----------



## la bourde (12. August 2013)

Selber komme ich nicht, ich gehe aber am Donnerstag.
Slayer und bike-freak waren aber motiviert.


----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2013)

Meine Mum hat gesagt, dass ich nur mit darf, wenn la bourde geht. Ne, bei mir sieht es nicht so gut aus für morgen. Aber für Donnerstag irgendwie auch nicht so richtig besser...


----------



## la bourde (12. August 2013)

Deine Mum hat mir aber auch gesagt, dass Du am Donnerstag UNBEDINGT mitkommen musst ! Sonst keine Nachtisch !


----------



## *Bike-freak* (13. August 2013)

Eure Mütter haben mir gesagt, das ihr viel zu wenig Diiiiiiiirt fahrt!

Sproduct und Ich nehmen die Bahn um 17:30 in BB nach Cannstatt.


----------



## SProdukt (13. August 2013)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Eure Mütter haben mir gesagt, das ihr viel zu wenig Diiiiiiiirt fahrt!
> 
> Sproduct und Ich nehmen die Bahn um 17:30 in BB nach Cannstatt.



Das habe ich auch schon gehört!  also schnappt eure VELOS und kommt mit!


----------



## la bourde (13. August 2013)

Gute Nacht, Slayer:






Wir war das Pumptrack Fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (13. August 2013)

Alter, das ist gut. Da gibt es wenig auszusetzen...


----------



## la bourde (14. August 2013)

Morgen Pumptrack in Bad Cannstatt.

Wir nehmen die Bahn um 18:28 in Boeblingen,


----------



## *Bike-freak* (14. August 2013)

Pumptrack fahren war sehr Gut, heute aber noch besser!!

Bin morgen auch wieder am Start!


----------



## la bourde (15. August 2013)

Am Samstag fahren wir eine Tour.
Treffpunkt 14:30 vor Frechdax.

Wo wollt hier hin ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. August 2013)

Gestern ist mir so jemand in der Stadt entgegen gekommen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY54w6MYbCI"]SpaÃ mit dem Haibike mit Bosch Motor 3 - YouTube[/nomedia]
- Jetzt drehen manche E-Biker wohl völlig am Rad ...


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. August 2013)

LaBourde, ich habe die Bilder fertig, musst mir schreiben wann ich sie dir geben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (16. August 2013)

Danke stevenscrosser !


----------



## la bourde (17. August 2013)

Für Slayer:

Ein BMX Racer, der Dir gefallen wird:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9Qbm4Czr5s"]BMX RACE - Spring 2013 - Denis Teullet - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3ejOQeNzFM"]BMX RACE - Denis Teullet - June 2012 - GoPro Shoot


Ton aus:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSm1c8FPZfg"]Here Comes The BOOM... Denis Teullet - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MaceWindu (17. August 2013)

Könnte mir jemand sein DH-Bike für Wildbad ausleihen?
Ich bräuchte es am kommenden Donnerstag.
Hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto.

Pfleglicher Umgang ist natürlich Pflicht für mich!


----------



## slayerrider (17. August 2013)

Es wird immer besser: Der Traktor unter den Rädern:




Nähere Infos hier: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-HARDTAIL...=&hash=item3f2843ced0&clk_rvr_id=511257068761


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. August 2013)

Oh my God!! 

Da hat man sich wohl ein 29er gekauft und war damit unzufrieden und verkauft nun Restteile


----------



## Matthias247 (17. August 2013)

Will morgen nachmittag jemand biken? Tour? Pumptrack? Bin für beides zu haben.


----------



## la bourde (18. August 2013)

14:30 vor Frech dax.

Gruss,


----------



## slayerrider (18. August 2013)

Ich kann nicht, mein Zeh will einfach nicht...


----------



## la bourde (21. August 2013)

Wer möchte am Donnerstag Pumptrack fahren ?
Mest1 und ich sind sicherlich dabei.


----------



## slayerrider (21. August 2013)

Ich bin gerade am Abchecken, evtl. kann ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (21. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHdIECkvWt8"]STUNTER 13  -  1st PLACE PLUS STUNT GRAND PRIX 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (23. August 2013)

Morgen:
Letzte Tour des Jahres mit ra.bretzeln !

Treffpunkte: 14:00 vopr Frechdax, 14:30 vor der Panzerkaserne Schranke.
 @slayer: falls Du zu spät kommst, dann treffen wir uns auf die erste oder zweite Schleife.


----------



## la bourde (23. August 2013)

Ich glaube wir können alle mit MTB aufhören :
Léo Jaegle - 13 Jahre alt


----------



## exel (24. August 2013)

Ich bin heute dabei, 14:00 Frechdax


----------



## la bourde (24. August 2013)

Super ! Ich freue mich schon.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. August 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Super ! Ich freue mich schon.



..... und ich erst

CU
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (24. August 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Morgen:
> Letzte Tour des Jahres mit ra.bretzeln !
> 
> Treffpunkte: 14:00 vopr Frechdax, 14:30 vor der Panzerkaserne Schranke.
> @slayer: falls Du zu spät kommst, dann treffen wir uns auf die erste oder zweite Schleife.



Ne, passt, bei mir hat sich was geändert ich komme rechtzeitig auf 14:30Uhr.


----------



## slayerrider (24. August 2013)

In einer Stunde regent es sicher like no tomorrow...


----------



## @ndy (24. August 2013)

Tja ich war um 14:30 an der Ecke bei den Amis und irgendwie war es nass von oben und unten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (24. August 2013)

Bis dahin haben wir es gar nicht mehr geschafft. Sorry.


----------



## slayerrider (25. August 2013)

Petition gegen die 2m-Regel in BW. Nachdem die DIMB in Hessen Erfolg hatte, wäre es cool, wenn das auch in BW gelingen würde. 

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## *Bike-freak* (25. August 2013)

Ohh lass uns bitte mal wieder nach Lac Blanc fahren!!


----------



## la bourde (25. August 2013)

@mest-1: von dem habe ich Dir schon gesprochen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/72026780"]Vincent Pernin: in the steep of Bourg Saint Maurice II on Vimeo[/ame]
Manchmal merkt man wie krass steil sind die Stelle wo er fährt.


----------



## @ndy (26. August 2013)

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

bin dabei ;-)


----------



## mest1 (26. August 2013)

@la bourde     Cooles Video, an manchen Stellen sieht man es echt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (26. August 2013)

Bitte einmal die Strecke aus dem Video zu mir!


----------



## la bourde (28. August 2013)

Morgen ausnahmsweise kein Pumptrack.


----------



## mest1 (28. August 2013)

http://m.vitalmtb.com/news/news/2013-Red-Bull-Rampage-Rider-List-and-Viewing-Schedule,639
 @la bourde   Sieht doch echt gut aus und Kirill Benderoni ist dabei.


----------



## la bourde (28. August 2013)

Wie krass !

Bin echt gespannt !


----------



## la bourde (28. August 2013)

OMG !
Heute Abend habe ich mir die Neuigkeiten des Eurobikes angeschaut.
29", 27.5 in Enduro, in DH, 11-Fach, 35mm Klemmungen, pressfit, Kunststoff all over the place ... nur schreckliche Sache.


Und die alle letzte:































Merkel war da !!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. August 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> OMG !
> Heute Abend habe ich mir die Neuigkeiten des Eurobikes angeschaut.
> 29", 27.5 in Enduro, in DH, 11-Fach, 35mm Klemmungen, pressfit, Kunststoff all over the place ... nur schreckliche Sache.
> 
> ...



na ja, in Frankreich ist ja sogar ein Fahrrad nach einem Präsidenten benannt: 
das "Holland(e)-Fahrrad" vielleicht will Merkel das ja jetzt auch


----------



## slayerrider (30. August 2013)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> na ja, in Frankreich ist ja sogar ein Fahrrad nach einem Präsidenten benannt:
> das "Holland(e)-Fahrrad" vielleicht will Merkel das ja jetzt auch



Ach so, ich dachte der Präsident ist nach dem Fahrrad benannt. Aber deine Theorie ist gut. Dann ist die Hauptstadt nach der Mrs. Hilton benannt.


----------



## plusminus (30. August 2013)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> na ja, in Frankreich ist ja sogar ein Fahrrad nach einem Präsidenten benannt:
> das "Holland(e)-Fahrrad" vielleicht will Merkel das ja jetzt auch



 - Beitrag konnte erst geschrieben werden nachdem ich nicht mehr aufm Boden rumgekringelt bin.
@ra: wie lang bist Du noch in D? Habs letztes WE absolut nicht gebacken bekommen (Hausbau der Schwester).

Grüße
+-


----------



## Switch-Rider (1. September 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Tour heut? 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrozutSrdzw&feature=c4-overview&list=UUp-mnssZd4X2bgIcekaNfgA"]You shall not pass - Mountain ram attacks motorcyclist - the original musical version. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## la bourde (2. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. September 2013)

Hi, 

wo war das denn?

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## la bourde (3. September 2013)

Servus,


Eurobike 2013.


----------



## slayerrider (3. September 2013)

Haha, wie jedes Jahr...


----------



## la bourde (3. September 2013)

Donnerstag Pumptrack ?
Wer kommt ?
Wir moechten gegen 18:30 dort sein.


----------



## la bourde (3. September 2013)

BAM !
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWj-cZz7pi8"]"Fresh Tracks" Playground Earth All-Terrain Relay Adventure 5: Downhill MTB  with BFGoodrich Tires. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (4. September 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> BAM !
> "Fresh Tracks" Playground Earth All-Terrain Relay Adventure 5: Downhill MTB  with BFGoodrich Tires. - YouTube



Der Step-Down ist krass. Vor allem in diesen Kartoffelacker rein...


----------



## SProdukt (4. September 2013)

kommt doch lieber dort hin 
	Am Donnerstag den 05.09.2013 ist es wieder soweit. Der Mobile Holzpumptrackhttp ://www.mobiler-bike-parcours.de/ ist im Rahmen eines Kinderferienprogramms im Spielhaus Unterer Schlossgarten aufgebaut.
Am Donnerstag zwischen 18 und 22 Uhr dürfen auch die "Großen" fahren. 
Dieses Jahr mit zwei Pumptracks, denn seit diesem Jahr gibt es vor Ort noch einen weiteren Pumptrack aus Lehm gebaut. Es findet wieder ein kleines Minirace satt. 

Dieses Jahr mit Massivem Soundsystem!
http://www.blackpearl-events.de/

Es spielen:

"Nemelka" und "Lenny" ( heute schon getanzt ? )


Lecker Grillage und Getränke gibt es auch vor Ort.

Also nichts wie los und kommt vorbei... wir freuen uns auf euch. Eine Kooperation der Jugendhäuser Jugendhaus Weilimdorf Ostend Kinderundjugendhaus und des Spielhaus Unterer Schlossgarten.


----------



## la bourde (6. September 2013)

Der Stil ist komisch, aber er hat es echt drauf:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/73043581"]Erik Elstran Goes to Berlin on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MaceWindu (9. September 2013)

Wer aus der BB-Community fährt ein Canyon Torque EX und wohnt in Gärtringen in der Grabenstraße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. September 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Der Stil ist komisch, aber er hat es echt drauf:
> Erik Elstran Goes to Berlin on Vimeo



mensch, der hat ja schon das ganz neue 2014 Troy Lee Outfit und den ultraleichten D4 Helm.... amazing


----------



## la bourde (10. September 2013)




----------



## la bourde (12. September 2013)

Aufgrund des Wetters, kein Pumptrack heute Abend. Schade.


----------



## la bourde (12. September 2013)

Best WC preview ever


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Best WC preview ever



Oh, da war auch jemand ohne Gehirn unterwegs. Einfach mal fahren, ist ja auch egal, wenn man nicht weiß was da so kommt...


----------



## slayerrider (14. September 2013)

Er ist so gut:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/74449652"]Trial Trails on Vimeo[/ame]
Vor allem die Gatter/Tor/Mauer-Überwinde-Skills sind unglaublich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (14. September 2013)

C.Akrigg immer noch so gut !

Ein geiles Street video, ja es existiert noch ...
Zählt der Barspin noch als Trick oder ist das wie treten ?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (26. September 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/75380815"]Kriss Kyle 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. September 2013)

abartig:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O46HJbbIWlA#t=103


----------



## slayerrider (29. September 2013)

Wir krass ist das denn, unglaublich.


----------



## la bourde (29. September 2013)

Das hättet Ihr mit *bike-freak* auch machen können, oder ? Einfach sich irgendwo senden ...


----------



## *Bike-freak* (6. Oktober 2013)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb....com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=fb_like


----------



## la bourde (6. Oktober 2013)

http://www.26in.fr/videos/supertrack-neuchatel-.html


----------



## muddymartin (6. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sind die meisten von Euch schon dabei, nur um ganz sicher zu  gehen....spricht man Leute auf den Trails an, haben zwar viele von der  Aktion gehört, sicher aber doch erstaunlich viele noch nicht beteiligt!

WieIhr vielleicht bemerkt habt, regt sich in         Baden-Württemberg  Widerstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel, die es         Radfahrern verbietet,  auf Waldwegen unter 2-Meter-Breite zu         fahren. 

_V_.a. gibt es eine Petition, die von der DIMB, dem ADFC          und den Radsportverbänden getragen wird und von jedem - auch          außerhalb von Baden-Württemberg - ganz leicht online          unterzeichnet werden kann. 34.000 Unterschriften haben wir          schon, 50.000 brauchen wir, gerne auch mehr. Zusammen schaffen          wir das! 

        Bitte unterstützt uns bei dieser Aktion!

        Das geht ganz einfach:
        - bitte den Hinweis auf die Petition auf Eurer Facebook-Seite         oder Homepage posten:

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

        - gerne zusätzlich die Initiative _"_Open           Trails_"_ liken:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Danke und voraus und Kette rechts!


----------



## slayerrider (6. Oktober 2013)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb....com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=fb_like



Krass, der Typ mit dem Flip-Flop!



muddymartin schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die meisten von Euch schon dabei, nur um ganz sicher zu  gehen....spricht man Leute auf den Trails an, haben zwar viele von der  Aktion gehört, sicher aber doch erstaunlich viele noch nicht beteiligt!
> 
> WieIhr vielleicht bemerkt habt, regt sich in         Baden-Württemberg  Widerstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel, die es         Radfahrern verbietet,  auf Waldwegen unter 2-Meter-Breite zu         fahren.
> 
> ...



Danke fürs Erinnern! Ich nehme es nochmal mit auf die nächste Seite.


----------



## la bourde (13. Oktober 2013)

Lecker ... bis auf die 650b Laufräder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (13. Oktober 2013)

kann passieren...


----------



## Switch-Rider (18. Oktober 2013)

slayerrider was fliegst du da den hang herunter


----------



## la bourde (21. Oktober 2013)

Dirt mit Adrien Loron, der Kerl, der alle Pumptrack Wettkämpfe gewinnt


----------



## SProdukt (27. Oktober 2013)

eure Meinung?
freue mich über jeden Like (Stern) 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1502292


----------



## la bourde (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo !

heute Abend gibt es wieder einen Stammtisch.
Wer kommt ?
Treffpunkt ist Cafe Schilling ing BB um 20:15.


----------



## plusminus (28. Oktober 2013)

Das kam jetzt a bisserl zu spät für mich.
Gibt es einen Mailverteiler, der früher meldet, dass Stammtisch ist?

Grüßle
+-


----------



## la bourde (28. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, dass du es erst jetzt erfährst - ich habe es auch verpennt .

Ich habe seit Monaten eine Gruppe auf Meetup aufgesetzt:
Hier
Ich glaube ich hatte dich eingeladen.

Und der Regel ist einfach, wir treffen uns jede 4 Woche am Montag.


----------



## plusminus (28. Oktober 2013)

Hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet.
Ne Regelung wie "jeder erste Montag im Monat" fänd ich geschickter zum merken, ist im Terminplaner aber als wiederkehrender Termin sicherlich schwieriger einstellbar.
Grüßle


----------



## slayerrider (29. Oktober 2013)

SProdukt schrieb:


> eure Meinung?
> freue mich über jeden Like (Stern)
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1502292



Ich finde es ganz nett, schade, dass das Rad den Kopf verdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (31. Oktober 2013)

Jemand spontan Lust in der nächsten halben Stunde ne Runde zu drehen ?


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2013)

Ausgewogner Bericht zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel" aus der Böblinger Kreiszeitung, Politik und Forst äußern sich konstruktiv:

Kompletter Text aus einem Artikel der Böblinger Kreiszeitung von gestern

-> hier insbesondere Böblingens Forstdirektor Reinhold Kratzer und Waldenbuchs Bürgermeister Michael Lutz, gleichzeitig Vorsitzender des Fördervereins Naturpark Schönbuch, der erkannt hat: "Man sollte immer mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sein. Breitere Wege könnten da, analog zur Autobahn, sogar eher zu schnellem Fahren animieren." 

Es tut sich was und es geht in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2013)

P.S.: -> heute Abend tut sich auch schon was!
Biker bei Critical Mass Stuttgart am 1.11. um 18.30h am Feuersee in Stuttgart West
Critical Mass Stuttgart


----------



## la bourde (4. November 2013)

Mano ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cRLxp-9fVQ"]BMX - CHASE HAWK WELCOME TO ETNIES - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## SProdukt (9. November 2013)

Hier mein neustes video!
Feedback erwünscht 

http://vimeo.com/sauersebastian/fallfollow


----------



## la bourde (9. November 2013)

Genial ! Wann seid ihr auf vitalmtb ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (10. November 2013)

Cooles Video, gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## SProdukt (10. November 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Genial ! Wann seid ihr auf vitalmtb ?



http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## la bourde (12. November 2013)

100% Talent, 0% Gehirn , es könnte nur gut sein:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMTgwMOYzTk"]Garrett Reynolds Deadline 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Switch-Rider (16. November 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcKnbiZSkdk"]Jeremy Powers Rapha Focus riding the stairs at Louisville 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2013)

Auf die Frage, warum die Landesregierung auf der 2-Meter-Regel beharrt, antwortet Ministerpräsident Kretschmann: "Es gibt einfach Konflikte. Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountain-Bikern und die werden ernst genommen. Das ist der schlichte Grund dafür."

Bisschen pauschal, oder? Zumal es in der Praxis kaum zu Konflikten kommt, wie nicht nur unsere Praxiserfahrungen und die Aussagen von Forst und Wanderverbänden (!), sondern auch eine Studie der Universität Freiburg zeigt.

Statt Konflikte ernst zu nehmen, sollte die Landesregierung vielleicht die 53.000 Bürger ernst nehme, die die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel bisher unterschrieben haben. 

Bitte kommentiert daher, den Beitrag auf der Facebook Seite von Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann und werbt weiter für die Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel.


----------



## la bourde (17. November 2013)

Und nicht vergessen, in 2 Wochen findet die 10. JUBI TOUR statt !
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495824&page=3

Es wäre super wenn alle teilnehmen würden !


----------



## SProdukt (18. November 2013)

freue mich über jeden like bzw. STERN!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32661


----------



## electriC82 (19. November 2013)

halli hallo...wann ist denn der nächste Stammtisch?


----------



## la bourde (19. November 2013)

electriC82 schrieb:


> halli hallo...wann ist denn der nächste Stammtisch?



Hallo !


Der nächste Stammtisch findet am *Montag den 25. November (nächste Woche) um 20:15 in Cafe Schilling* statt.
Hier hast Du einen Kalender


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Bitte jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr zu schaffen, 
ABER die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (24. November 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> 
> Der nächste Stammtisch findet am *Montag den 25. November (nächste Woche) um 20:15 in Cafe Schilling* statt.
> Hier hast Du einen Kalender



Wer kommt morgen ?
Bis jetzt hat keiner Interesse gemeldet ...


----------



## la bourde (29. November 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65683801"]ÐÐ°Ð±ÑÑÐºÐ° Ð½Ð° Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¿ÐµÐ´Ðµ (Grandma on a bicycle) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## la bourde (30. November 2013)

Send it !


----------



## la bourde (1. Dezember 2013)

Warum 27.5"


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2013)

Tja, viele interessante Neuigkeiten gibt es nur noch in 27,5.
Man muss sich auf die alten interessanten Sachen einschiessen (die es ja noch gibt) oder in den neuen Format-Apfel beissen...


----------



## beetle (1. Dezember 2013)

Der Quasimodo Buckel an den Ramen gefällt mit überhaupt nicht.


----------



## la bourde (1. Dezember 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Der Quasimodo Buckel an den Ramen gefällt mit überhaupt nicht.



Na ja, wenn man noch dazu die Esmeralda bekommt,werde ich doch überlegen, ob 27.5" doch nicht mein Ding wäre.


----------



## slayerrider (1. Dezember 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man noch dazu die Esmeralda bekommt,werde ich doch überlegen, ob 27.5" doch nicht mein Ding wäre.



Du weißt schon, dass Quasimodo Esmeralda nicht bekommen hat? Die wollte ihn wegen dem Buckel nicht.


----------



## la bourde (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das stimmt wohl.
Aber es lag nur dran, dass er kein mondraker hatte...
Ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (2. Dezember 2013)

Richtig gut !


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Dezember 2013)

Servus da drüben, 

das is mal sicker shit. Breakless unter Missachtung sämtlicher Verkehrsregeln

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0npCFw9TEnA#t=569

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## la bourde (3. Dezember 2013)

GEMA !!!


Auch gut


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Dezember 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> GEMA !!!
> 
> 
> Auch gut



GEMA? was war das noch mal.....?

Ach ja!!! des isch fei blöd. Musch halt kurz bei mir vorbeikommen und bei mir ansehen


----------



## la bourde (3. Dezember 2013)

Schickt mir doch ganz geschwind das Videole per poscht. Es isch jo schnella.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Dezember 2013)

das ist doch mal ein "FAT Bike"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7PoiLWe0jw#t=90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (12. Dezember 2013)

Voll gas ...


----------



## la bourde (13. Dezember 2013)

[ame=http://vimeo.com/81039896]Richtig krass ![/ame]


----------



## la bourde (21. Dezember 2013)

Danke Mist1 fuer den Tipp:

Kovarik fräst richtig die Kurven!


----------



## slayerrider (21. Dezember 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Voll gas ...





la bourde schrieb:


> Danke Mist1 fuer den Tipp:
> Kovarik fräst richtig die Kurven!



Beide hammer!


----------



## slayerrider (21. Dezember 2013)

Am 24.12. findet ab 11Uhr die RKV-Heiligabend-Session im Wald statt!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. Dezember 2013)

War mal wieder ein bisschen auf den Skiern unterwegs


----------



## *Bike-freak* (1. Januar 2014)




----------



## MaceWindu (1. Januar 2014)

Könnt ich sein
Zumindest war mein erster Gedanke exakt der gleiche des Kamaramannes


----------



## slayerrider (5. Januar 2014)

Skifahren sieht gut aus!

Die Ladung vom Roadgab sieht auch schon ziemlich flach aus, da hätte es so oder so gut geknallt.


----------



## mest1 (7. Januar 2014)

Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (7. Januar 2014)

Sieht wirklich sehr professionell aus, echt gut !


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

Es geht weiter -> 2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## SProdukt (12. Januar 2014)

also hier habe ich mein neuestes video! Nichts Besonderes sind einfach alle nicht verwendeten aufnahmen von meinem jahr 2013 zusammen geschnitten Viel Spaß beim anschauen


----------



## mest1 (12. Januar 2014)

Cool gemacht, gefällt mir. Bin schon gespannt wie du dich weiter entwickelst.


----------



## la bourde (13. Januar 2014)

Coucous und der Schnee.





@SProdukt: wie immer, sehr gut. Sehr Dynamisch, schöne Aufnahmen ...


----------



## la bourde (13. Januar 2014)

La Réunion ...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td-zSv5XwMA

*Naechster Stammtisch am Montag den 20. im Tacuba um 20.15.*


----------



## la bourde (14. Januar 2014)

Der naechste Ken Block:


----------



## la bourde (14. Januar 2014)

Der nächste Ken Block:


----------



## beetle (14. Januar 2014)

Genau das Richtige für den Wald. Da brauchts keine laute Nabe oder Klingel für die Wanderer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (16. Januar 2014)

@slayerrider:
Einige Manualkombos sind echt gut (@ 5:50; 6:20 und 17:10)


----------



## slayerrider (17. Januar 2014)

la bourde schrieb:


> Der naechste Ken Block:


Hammer!


----------



## la bourde (18. Januar 2014)

Habe gerade auf velovert gelesen, dass ein Kerl die Gabelschaft seiner neuen Pike selber geschnitten hat.
Er hat gemessen und gesägt. Und plötzlich war ihm klar, dass man die Höhe des Vorbaus betrachten muss !!!
Ein 200€ Fail. Respekt.

EDIT: und er hat angeblich drei mal seine Messung geprüft !


----------



## mest1 (18. Januar 2014)

Ein neues Shirt von mir, als Funktionsshirt bedrucken lassen und das rote mit dem Wappen auch. 
Die Shirtskann man auch bei mir erwerben, bei Interesse einfach anschreiben.


----------



## la bourde (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## la bourde (19. Januar 2014)

*Morgen Stammtisch um 20:15 im Tacuba.*
6 Personen haben schon zugesagt.

Bis morgen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (20. Januar 2014)

@mest1 :
Y. Barelli fährt das neue Trance sx:





Bis heute Abend !


----------



## mest1 (20. Januar 2014)

Oh, leider 27, 5 .
Bis heute Abend.


----------



## la bourde (20. Januar 2014)

Geiles Video. Aber @1:38 war es echt knapp !


----------



## Deleted 147393 (20. Januar 2014)

Also ich setze mich schon mal rein!   



la bourde schrieb:


> *Morgen Stammtisch um 20:15 im Tacuba.*
> 6 Personen haben schon zugesagt.
> 
> Bis morgen !


----------



## la bourde (20. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank dass ihr so zahlreich gekommen seid.
Als Belohnung wird ein Stammtisch am Mittwoch den 5. Februar statt finden, um 20:00 in Tacuba.


----------



## la bourde (20. Januar 2014)

Wir werden eine Tour am Sonntag, den 26. Januar anbieten. 
Treffpunkt: Panzerkaserne (Schrank Richtung Schönaich), um *9:30* (ja, es ist voll unverschämt !)
Wir fahren Richtung Mussberg, meistens Trails.

Ich bin leider nicht dabei, ich werde bestimmt an euch in meinen süße Träume denken ;D


----------



## *Bike-freak* (21. Januar 2014)

So nach langer Zeit gibt es auch mal wieder ein kleines Video von mir!


----------



## MaceWindu (24. Januar 2014)

Ab in den Schnee


----------



## SProdukt (24. Januar 2014)

neues Video mal wieder von mir 
Meinungen?


----------



## slayerrider (25. Januar 2014)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> So nach langer Zeit gibt es auch mal wieder ein kleines Video von mir!


Gut! Was mich nur interessiert: Wer ist denn bitte peter borg???

SProdukts Video ist auch gut, aber gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so gut wie dein letztes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (25. Januar 2014)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Gut! Was mich nur interessiert: Wer ist denn bitte peter borg???
> 
> SProdukts Video ist auch gut, aber gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so gut wie dein letztes.


Keine Ahnung wer das ist !
Aber worüber ich sicher bin: er ist deutsch. Ja, weil um zu meckern, kann er nur deutsch sein !

EDIT:
ich will nicht wissen was da abging (Bryceland, Masters, Vink, Peat ...):


----------



## la bourde (27. Januar 2014)

Achtung, hat mir Bock gegeben:


----------



## la bourde (29. Januar 2014)

Ganz smooth und hoch:


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Januar 2014)

Was ist Enduro?
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...al&utm_campaign=addthis#.UuvtLMzzA2U.facebook
CU
Ra.


----------



## la bourde (2. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was die Leute aus velovert gerade haben ... Nach der Kerl, der seine Gabelschaft zu kurz geschnitten hat, kommt der Kerl, der seine Maxxle Achse nicht öffnen kann.
Ja, er hat nicht verstanden wie das geht, trotz Commencals Anleitung... kräftig ziehen auf dem Hebel hat nichts gebracht, und die Mutterschraube komplett los zu machen auch nicht.
Er hat aber trotzdem geschafft, seinen Schlauch zu flicken. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## la bourde (3. Februar 2014)

Es lohnt sich nur wegen Thirions Styles ...


----------



## slayerrider (7. Februar 2014)

Fast Forward Geo auf einem Nicolai:


----------



## la bourde (8. Februar 2014)

War wohl ein bisschen zu kurz.


----------



## la bourde (10. Februar 2014)

Nettes Video
Ich empfehle auch die andere Videos von Trail Ninja auf epic.tv
Es ist lustig und sie fahren auf sehr schöne Trails (Spanien, Italien, Uk, Frankreich, etc.).

Und noch ein geiles Video, dass Slayerrider nicht kannte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin von Mittwoch bis Freitag geschäftlich in Böblingen.
Kann man sich da für abends n Mtb leihen?
Macht Ihr an den Tagen ne Tour?
Gibt's da um Böblingen schöne Stellen zum Bikestolpern?
Grüße


----------



## la bourde (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo derwaaal,

selber habe ich nichts geplant.
Aber evt. könnte ich am Donnerstag schon ein Rund treten. Um wie viel Uhr wäre es Dir recht ?
Was magst Du fahren ? All Mountain ? XC ?
Wie lang möchtest Du fahren ?

Ich weiß nicht wo Du hier was ausleihen könntest.
Es gibt keine super schöne Trails hier, aber einige sind schon ganz nett.

Beste Gruesse,

La Bourde


----------



## derwaaal (11. Februar 2014)

Gut, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das Problem ist, dass ich schlecht Ausrüstung mitnehmen kann, da ich mit dem Zug anreise.
Normalerweise fahre ich AM bis Enduro.
Aber von der Kondi her geht auch CC.
Uhrzeit kommt halt drauf an, wie es in der Arbeit läuft. 

Ich hab mal gehört dass es in (bei) Stuttgart schöne ABfahrten sind, aber die sind dann wohl nicht in der Nähe von BB.


----------



## la bourde (15. Februar 2014)

Nicht vergessen, am* Montag Stammtisch, im Tacuba um 20:15.*

Den werde ich wohl nicht einladen:
http://www.biketrials.tv/en/video/985


----------



## slayerrider (15. Februar 2014)

Weiß hier zufällig jemand einen Bikeshop, der Räder verleiht (also gegen Geld) und das auch noch in XL? Schon ziemlich bitter, aber ich suche gerade sowas...
Ob XC oder Enduro ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## SProdukt (16. Februar 2014)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Weiß hier zufällig jemand einen Bikeshop, der Räder verleiht (also gegen Geld) und das auch noch in XL? Schon ziemlich bitter, aber ich suche gerade sowas...
> Ob XC oder Enduro ist eigentlich egal.


hey hoo!  ich kann mal für dich nach fragen aber im concept store hat es aufjeden fall was! http://www.specialized-stuttgart.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (2. März 2014)

Der Sprung war nicht so toll und hat den Flow seines Runs platt gemacht, aber wie lang er fliegt ...
Und die Linie ist so krass steil ...


----------



## derwaaal (6. März 2014)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo derwaaal,
> 
> selber habe ich nichts geplant.
> Aber evt. könnte ich am Donnerstag schon ein Rund treten. Um wie viel Uhr wäre es Dir recht ?
> ...



Hallo @la bourde 
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder da, von Montag bis Mittwoch.
Diesmal mit dem Auto, da kann ich mein Bike hinten reinschmeissen.
Mit etwas Glück, wenn die HR-Bremse rechtzeitig fertig wird, komm ich mitm Enduro-Fully, ansonsten mitm V-Brake HT.
Meinst Du da geht was zamm?

So gegen 19:00 am Montag? Dienstag ginge etwas früher.
Sonst wäre ich noch am übernächsten Sonntag, 16.03., da. Wennst mogst, kann ich da früher anreisen, so dass wir bei Helligkeit fahren können.


----------



## la bourde (7. März 2014)

Big Balls:


----------



## slayerrider (9. März 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hallo @la bourde
> Nächste Woche bin ich wieder da, von Montag bis Mittwoch.
> Diesmal mit dem Auto, da kann ich mein Bike hinten reinschmeissen.
> Mit etwas Glück, wenn die HR-Bremse rechtzeitig fertig wird, komm ich mitm Enduro-Fully, ansonsten mitm V-Brake HT.
> ...



Unter der Woche kann ich nicht, aber Sonntag könnte klappen, je nachdem wie das Wetter ist. Meld dich einfach nochmal hier.


----------



## tschud (13. März 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich bin noch recht neu hier und würde mich sonntags ganz gerne anschließen, wenns euch recht ist. 

Viele Grüße Julian


----------



## la bourde (13. März 2014)

Hallo Julian,



Wir fahren am Sonntag gegen 13:00 eine Tour los.
Du bist herzlich eingeladen.
Wir treffen uns vor dem Frech dax (Elben platz) um 12:45.

Beste Gruesse,

La Bourde


----------



## tschud (14. März 2014)

Hallo,

Das klingt super! Freu mich drauf.
Was fährt ihr so (AM, CC?)

Julian


----------



## mest1 (14. März 2014)

Das was man heute Enduro nennt.


----------



## la bourde (14. März 2014)

Oder all mountain. 160mm Federweg braucht man hier nicht.


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2014)

Hallöchen,
ich hatte mich ja schon mal hier gemeldet.
Diese Woche war ich vor Ort, aber es hatte keiner Zeit.
Montag bin ich nach nem GPS-Track im Süden von BB gefahren, bei diesem Naturdenkmal in den Wald, über die Straße, an den Gleisen entlang, rechts weg "Downhill" runter, der einzige richtige Trail war gleich zerforstet, aber sah recht schön aus (hab ich dann von der anderen Seite gesehen).
Am Dienstag bin ich nach nem Track von nem Kollegen bei Vahingen/Büsnau gefahren, das war recht schön, auch ein paar schöne Wurzel-Trails, etc.

Diesen Sonntag wollte ich ja mit Euch fahren, aber nachdem das Wetter nicht so toll werden soll an diesem WE, weiß ich nicht ob es sich lohnt dafür so früh loszufahren. Ich müsste ja eh Sonntag Abend losfahren, aber nicht so früh. 
Oder wie sind die Wetteraussichten bei Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschud (16. März 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

Ich muss leider für heute absagen. Mich hats mit einer Erkältung erwischt und bleib heute besser im Bett...
Wünsch euch dennoch viel Spass.
Fährt ihr jede Woche? Dann klappts hoffentlich nächstes mal 

Julian


----------



## derwaaal (16. März 2014)

Also, bei mir wid es heute leider auch nichts.
Ich muss noch etwas für den Termin morgen vorbereiten.
Außerdem war es gestern Abend doch zu fröhlich um vor 10°° loszufahren. 
Aber ich war gestern hier in der Gegend in der Fränkischen Schweiz fahren.
War sehr schön, paar leichte Downhills und schöne Flow-Trails! 
Davon gibt es bei Euch nicht so viel, oder? Oder gibt das Gelände so was auch her?


----------



## la bourde (16. März 2014)

Hallo,

schade dass Ihr nicht dabei seid. @Julian: gute Besserung.

Wenn Du den Flow Country Trails hier suchst, wirst Du ihn hier nicht finden...
Und so geil wie die Strecke des Megavalanches von La Réunion und so anspruchvoll wie die 2010 WC in Leogang ist es auch nicht.
Aber Spass kann man hier haben. Sonst waere ich seit lange umgezogen


----------



## la bourde (16. März 2014)

Oh es gibt sogar Platz fuer 2 !!!




Ich sehe noch Platz fuer einen Gusset !!!
Wahrscheinlich der einzeige Rahmen, den man beim starken Wind nicht fahren sollte.


----------



## la bourde (16. März 2014)

Guten Abend !


war super heute, hat richtig Spass gemacht.
Als Belohnung, ein schoenes Tuck no hand
Naechster D. Macaskill

Big balls ... send it !


----------



## la bourde (21. März 2014)

Unglaublich  ...


----------



## la bourde (24. März 2014)

Stewart unglaublich wieder:











Das war auch richtig krass:


----------



## slayerrider (24. März 2014)

Haha: "He is not the brightest light in the room" Sagt er das?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (26. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecke32 (27. März 2014)

Hallo, 
ich bin Mountainbiker aus Böblingen und würde am Sonntag oder auch gerne mal unter der Woche bei euch mitfahren.  Wann habt ihr die nächste Tour geplant?
Gruss Oliver


----------



## la bourde (27. März 2014)

Hallo Oliver,

ich plane am Sonntag (den 30.) eine Tour zu fahren. Entweder Panzerkaserne, oder Herrenberg (hw 5) oder Stuttgart Uni.
Treffpunkt waere 13:15 vor Frechdax.

@die Andere: was meint ihr ?

Gruss,

La Bourde


----------



## la bourde (28. März 2014)

Moechte jemand zum Hall of dirt gehen ? 
Samstag Abend zum Beispiel.


----------



## ecke32 (28. März 2014)

Hoffe das meine Kondition für eine hw5 Runde reicht. Fahre zwar regelmässig, aber meistens den Rucksack Trail im Sperrgebiet. 
Dieses Jahr hat es im Schönbuch nur bis zum Birkensee gereicht.


Gruss Oliver


----------



## Morphy_8 (29. März 2014)

Hi Leute,  
Nach laaaaanger Abstinenz habe ich mir nun ein Fully zugelegt.  Das Teil kommt im  Mai und bin schon ganz gespannt.  Mein altes Bike ist ein Juchem HT aus dem Jahre 1993 (lach) mit RockShox Judy XC.  Hat glaube ich 35mm...grins. Würde gerne mal die BB Touren fahren.  Habt ihr mir dazu nen Link fürs GPS? Ich muss nun üben... Ggg
Danke, 
Andy

PS: Nehmt ihr überhaupt 40-jährige auf? Gg


----------



## slayerrider (29. März 2014)

Das Alter ist hier völlig egal, so lang du Bock auf Radeln hast bist du hier schonmal richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Wheels (29. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

13:15Uhr vorm Frechdax. Da wär ich auch mit dabei, wenn's recht ist.


----------



## Freya (30. März 2014)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren - wenn ihr auch Frauen mitnehmt 
Spontan würde bei mir sogar nachhher am Frechdax passen. 
Ob meine Kondition und mein fahrtechnischen Können ausreichen, wird sich dann zeigen. _i_ch komm aber aus der Gegend, kann also auch zwischendrin aussteigen 

Grüße


----------



## la bourde (30. März 2014)

Hallo ! Gerne, wir nehmen auch gern Frauen mit.
Ich freue mich Euch kennen zu lernen.

Bis bald !


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. März 2014)

Grrrr mein Bike kommt erst im Mai,  dann fahrt mal schön!
... Neid...


----------



## la bourde (30. März 2014)

Die Strecke ist nicht so geil, aber der Hart ist echt schnell ! Der Drift auf die Steine


----------



## la bourde (31. März 2014)

Vlt. wollt ihr auch diese Petition unterschreiben: 
*Einführung des "Gelben Sacks" oder einer "Gelben Tonne" für den Landkreis Böblingen*


----------



## derwaaal (31. März 2014)

la bourde schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist nicht so geil, aber der Hart ist echt schnell ! Der Drift auf die Steine


Geiler Run, aber ist nicht Antur Stiniog der Rider und Hart & Bryceland die Kommentatoren?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. März 2014)

what da heck is dat?

http://riderungu.com/
http://riderungu.com/rungu-video/

...die Leute kommen auf Ideen....


----------



## la bourde (31. März 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Geiler Run, aber ist nicht Antur Stiniog der Rider und Hart & Bryceland die Kommentatoren?


Ne Antur Stiniog ist die Name der Strecke, und es gibt zwei Fahrer, Danny Hart und Ratboy.
Danny Hart faehrt sogar den 650b Glory.


----------



## derwaaal (31. März 2014)

des is ja n Flugzeug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (1. April 2014)

Wenn Kerr im Titel steht, dann muss man sich das Video anschauen.


----------



## ecke32 (3. April 2014)

Hallo,
wenn es sich bei mir einrichten lässt würde ich am Sonntag wieder mitfahren.
Habt ihr schon was geplant?
Gruß Oli


----------



## C-Wheels (3. April 2014)

Hey,

ich wär auch mit dabei 

Grüße


----------



## la bourde (4. April 2014)

Hallo,


leider haben wir schon was vor.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag fahren.
Naechstes WE waere ich bestimmt Sonntag unterwegs.


----------



## ecke32 (4. April 2014)

@C-Wheels

wenn du lust hast könnten wir eine Trail Runde über Holzgerlingen, Schaichtal machen. Treffpunkt IBM Kreuzung,  gegenüber Rauher Kapf 13:30 Uhr???

Gruß


----------



## C-Wheels (4. April 2014)

Hallo Ecke,

meinst Du da wo der IBM-Klub ist? Okay 13:30  - werde da sein.

Grüße


----------



## ecke32 (4. April 2014)

Ja, ich glaube der Parkplatz vom IBM Klub ist auch gegenüber.


----------



## la bourde (5. April 2014)

Norwegen hat auch was zu bieten:


----------



## ecke32 (5. April 2014)

Hallo C-Wheels,
muss für Morgen leider absagen. Habe mir eine Mittelohrentzündung geholt. 
Hoffe das ich am nächsten Wochenende wieder fit bin.

Gruss ecke32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (5. April 2014)

Gute Besserung wuensche ich Dir.


----------



## C-Wheels (5. April 2014)

Ist Okay. Dann werd schnell wieder gesund.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ecke32 (5. April 2014)

Vielen Dank, hoffe das ich es schnell in Griff bekomme.


----------



## la bourde (16. April 2014)

Wir planen am WE zu fahren. Fast jeden Tag. Falls ihr Interesse habt, einfach ein PN schicken.


----------



## SProdukt (17. April 2014)

mal ein Foto von mir!




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1606461?in=set
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/10838580/


----------



## slayerrider (17. April 2014)

Ist gut geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (18. April 2014)

Nettes Bild !

Als Dankerschoen, was richtig steil:


----------



## mest1 (18. April 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=yNWxNh7ur3Q

Ed "FlipFlop" Masters


----------



## la bourde (18. April 2014)




----------



## Matthias247 (20. April 2014)

Habt ihr denn nun für heute ne Runde geplant? Wird ja wohl wettertechnisch der beste Tag des Wochenendes.


----------



## Misspeppa (20. April 2014)

Hi, ich wäre auch dabei....


----------



## C-Wheels (20. April 2014)

yep, ich auch.

Viele Ostergrüße an alle.


----------



## Misspeppa (20. April 2014)

Organisiert von euch jemand was?
Ansonsten fahre ich jetzt alleine los...


----------



## Matthias247 (20. April 2014)

Ok, weiß zwar nicht was der Rest macht aber wir können gerne was ausmachen.
Wann? Denke so ab 14:00, von mir aus auch später wenns jemand nicht rechtzeitig klappt
Was? Ich hoffe viele Trails 
Wohin? Gibt die üblichen Möglichkeiten:
a) Panzerkaserne Trail und dann 7M Tal
b) Richtung Herrenberg und dann HW5. Evtl. am Ostersonntag nicht so sinnvoll
c) Richtung Rohr, dann Trails Richtung Büsnau, Solitude, Botnang, Glemseck, etc.
Bin für alles offen 
Trefffpunkt ergibt sich aus Ziel


----------



## C-Wheels (20. April 2014)

Ich wär für c)


----------



## Matthias247 (20. April 2014)

Gut - machen wirs so. Würde dann vorschlagen wir treffen uns an der Panzerkaserne und fahren von dort aus Panzerstraße Richtung Rohr.
@Misspeppa Noch da? Passt das? 
Wann passts euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Wheels (20. April 2014)

also von mir aus wäre 15:00 ne tolle uhrzeit


----------



## Matthias247 (20. April 2014)

Ok. vielleicht entschließt sich bis dahin ja noch jemand das er Lust hat 
Dann treffen wir uns einfach 15:00 hier


----------



## ecke32 (21. April 2014)

Jemand lust noch eine Runde im Panzerkasernen Trail mit zu fahren. Wenn sich das Wetter hält würde ich um 14 Uhr fahren.


----------



## Matthias247 (21. April 2014)

Um 14:00 war ich schon fast wieder daheim 
Das Wetter hat aber leider nicht gehalten.


----------



## la bourde (21. April 2014)

Der Barel ist echt unglaublich, et hat sich beim EWS den 8. Wirbel gebrochen, und ist weiter gefahren ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. April 2014)

Howdy Folks, 
ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe. Die Firma Bell vergibt insgesamt 100.000 $ für drei Trailbauprojekt in den USA. Gesponsort wird das Projekt mit den meisten Stimmen auf der Bell Homepage. http://www.bellhelmets.com/bellbuilt 
Das Projekt unserer lokale Moutainbike Gruppe führt zwar im Moment ganz leicht mit ein paar Stimmen, aber die Wahlen gehen noch bis zum 04.05.2014 und wir müssen umbeding gewinnen, da hier in der Gegend die Möglichkeiten zum Biken sehr limitiert sind. 

Bitte helft uns und stimmt für den *Andres Bike Park (benannt nach dem ehemaligen Vorstand des RKV-Böblingen ,)
Es geht ganz schnell, auswählen, E-Mailadresse eingeben und die Mail bestätigen, fertig. *

*Schon mal ein herzlichen Dank für Eure Untestützung über den Teich.
CU
Ra. *


----------



## *Bike-freak* (28. April 2014)

Kleines neues Video


----------



## la bourde (29. April 2014)

Zwei (total)abgefahrene Videos: 
http://www.zapiks.fr/hugo-debos-episode-1.html
http://www.zapiks.fr/hugo-debos-episode-2.html

Einfach genial !


----------



## la bourde (30. April 2014)

Eine Petition fuer  5 DH/Enduro in La Réunion.
Einfach seine Mail Adresse eintragen.
(signer = unterschreiben)
Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misspeppa (4. Mai 2014)

Hej Zusammen,
geht heute jemand fahren?
Und vielleicht etwas früher als 15 Uhr? ;-)


----------



## -Alissa- (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ist unter euch zufällig jemand der mal Lust auf ne gemütliche, kürzere (Feierabend)runde hat? So um die 2h?


----------



## la bourde (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo !

Du meinst heute Abend ?
Ab wann ?


----------



## Metaball (8. Mai 2014)

Wäre heute abend vllt. auch dabei wenn etwas zu stande kommen würde.


----------



## Metaball (8. Mai 2014)

Metaball schrieb:


> Wäre heute abend vllt. auch dabei wenn etwas zu stande kommen würde.



Ok leider doch nicht...


----------



## -Alissa- (8. Mai 2014)

oh, hab es eben erst gelesen   . Meinte so generell, bin öfters Abends ne gemütliche Runde alleine unterwegs und zu mehreren machts doch nochmal mehr Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (8. Mai 2014)

Mest1 waere sicherlich oft dabei.
Wir werden wahrscheinlich jetzt haeufiger unter die Woche fahren, das Wetter ist OK und es ist lang hell am Abend.

Faehrst Du auch am Wochenende ?


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Mai 2014)

Will jemand morgen Abend ne Runde fahren?
Treffen so 18:00 an der Panzerkaserne?

Und gerade bei Facebook gesehen:


> Endlich ist es so weit der Pumptrack Weilimdorf öffnet ab dem 23.05.2014 wieder seine Pforten.
> Freies fahren, Fun Race, BBQ und Musik erwarten euch von 15 - 22 Uhr.
> Ab dem 23.05.2014 dann wieder immer geöffnet. Bikes und Helme könnt ihr am Jugendhaus leihen.
> Wir freuen uns auf Euer kommen.


Ich hätte ja Lust! Wer noch?

Edith sagt es steht ja auch hier


----------



## Metaball (16. Mai 2014)

Ich plane morgen nach Albstadt zu fahren und habe noch einen Platz frei  Ist zwar etwas kurzfristig aber vllt hat ja noch jemand bock. Los ginge es um 9.00 uhr, wenn es nicht zu weit ist kann ich denjenigen natürlich abholen.


----------



## ecke32 (16. Mai 2014)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Will jemand morgen Abend ne Runde fahren?
> Treffen so 18:00 an der Panzerkaserne?
> 
> Und gerade bei Facebook gesehen:
> ...



Hallo Mathias 247

Kannst du auch schon etwas früher losfahren? 
Wollte eigentlich gerade auf den Panzertrail und habe vorher nochmal in´s IBC geschaut.
Ansonsten könnte ich vielleicht auch 18:00 Uhr einrichten.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Oli,

falls du noch nicht unterwegs bist: Bei mir bleibts bei 18:00
Musste noch etwas arbeiten :/
Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## ecke32 (16. Mai 2014)

Bin um 18:00 Uhr da.


----------



## ecke32 (16. Mai 2014)

wo wartest du?


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Mai 2014)

Ganz am Ende Richtung schönaich

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## la bourde (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo,



wer waere dabei morgen nachmittag?
Wir koennen hier in BB fahren, oder nach Herrenberg (hw5), Burg Teck, Bad Urach, Nagold ...


----------



## la bourde (18. Mai 2014)

Genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (20. Mai 2014)

Morgen kleine Feierabendrounde: Treffpunkt 18:00 vor Fresh dax oder 18:15 Panzerkaserne vor der Schranke.


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich komme.  Direkt zur Kaserne

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## la bourde (28. Mai 2014)

Geile Strecke :


----------



## Deleted 143609 (3. Juni 2014)

Servus Leute! Ich bin gerade von München nach BB gezogen und hätte Lust, mal mit euch mitzufahren. Trefft ihr euch noch regelmäßig Mittwochs? Oder am Wochenende? Bin jetzt nicht der CC-Dampfhammer, sondern fahre gerne lockere Touren mit schön Singletrails...
Gruß, Coy


----------



## mest1 (5. Juni 2014)

@Coy Dann mal herzlich willkommen, die anderen fahren hauptsächlich am Wochenende ( wird meistens hier rein geschrieben ), ich fahre auch mal unter der Woche meistens spontan.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand Lust morgen vormittags zu fahren? Bevors zu heiß wird?
Z.b. 9:00 ab Panzerkaserne über die bekannten Trails. Ca. 3h Fahrzeit.


----------



## Deleted 143609 (8. Juni 2014)

Danke! Jetzt hab' ich die erste Tour verpasst :-( 
Wenn wieder was kommt, schließe ich mir gerne an, wenn ich kann. Bin sehr gespannt, die Umgebung hier zu entdecken.


----------



## la bourde (8. Juni 2014)

*Morgen Abend Stammtisch um 20:15 im Tacuba.*
Kommt zahlreich !


----------



## la bourde (9. Juni 2014)

Ich soll leider fuer den Stammtisch absagen, sorry !

Heute findet keiner Stammtisch statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (11. Juni 2014)




----------



## Matthias247 (13. Juni 2014)

Wie wärs mit heute 18:00 oder 18:30 biken?


----------



## la bourde (18. Juni 2014)

Peaty ist 40 geworden !!!
Alles Gute Peaty !

Falls Ihr die Zeit habt:
Won't back down, die Geschichte von Steave Peat
Noch einige Stunden online.

*Unheimlich gut. *
Es zeigt wirklich wie MTB sich entwickelt hat, wie die Atmosphäre früher war... und warum MTB mich damals so gefallen hat.

Mano ich liebe MTB fahren ! Danke an alle, die mir gezeigt haben, wie toll dieses Sport ist !


----------



## Deleted 143609 (18. Juni 2014)

Wie wär's mit einer Runde Biken am Feiertag? zu Peatys ehren natürlich!


----------



## mest1 (19. Juni 2014)

Jemand Lust morgen vormittag eine Runde zu drehen ?

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## la bourde (21. Juni 2014)

@slayer: Quéré in die linke Kurve !!! Und das Bender Manual !!!
http://www.26in.fr/videos/enduro-day-5-ews-valloire.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (22. Juni 2014)

Guter Nachricht: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sell...er-der-uci-world-series.709519/#post-12083288


----------



## la bourde (23. Juni 2014)

Send it !


----------



## la bourde (24. Juni 2014)

Chris Akrigg The man behind the lens


> Rob Warner - Won a DH world cup ... Once


 


> Josh Bryceland - World Cup Winner & Amateur Drifter


----------



## ecke32 (28. Juni 2014)

Wollte um 14:30 Uhr, falls es nicht gerade regnet noch spontan eine Runde übern Panzertrail. Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## la bourde (28. Juni 2014)

Slayerrider und ich möchten heute auf jeden Fall fahren.
Marco wäre auch dabei, er möchte aber spätestens um 14:00 los fahren.
Vlt. können wir uns auf die Panzertrails treffen (wir fahren die Schleife mehrere Mals).


----------



## ecke32 (28. Juni 2014)

O.k. könnte auch um 14 Uhr. Treffpunkt am Stromkasten ende Panzerkaserne?


----------



## la bourde (28. Juni 2014)

Lass uns 14:20 vor der Schranke Richtung Schoenaich machen.


----------



## ecke32 (28. Juni 2014)

Geht klar.


----------



## la bourde (28. Juni 2014)

perfekt !
Bis gleich.


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juni 2014)

la bourde schrieb:


> @slayer: Quéré in die linke Kurve !!! Und das Bender Manual !!!
> http://www.26in.fr/videos/enduro-day-5-ews-valloire.html


Sieht nach Spaß aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (30. Juni 2014)

Was für eine Strecke !


Bam !


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. Juni 2014)

http://www.epictv.com/media/podcast...ity-|-urban-legend-ep-8/280522?header_b=1&b=1


----------



## Deleted 143609 (7. Juli 2014)

Bonjour. Wollte heute eigentlich zum Stammtisch kommen und habe bei Meetup zugesagt. Aber ich bin soo platt vom Wochenende (Extra-Arbeit), dass ich umfallen könnte. Nächstes Mal! Viel Spaß.


----------



## Morphy_8 (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute.  Bin Wiedereinsteiger nach vielen Jahren Abstinenz.  Auf dem Panzertrail war ich nun auch 3x und würde mich gerne anschließen.  Die Kondi ist so lala aber ich kann mich auch abseilen,  wenns nicht langt.  Will nun gerne mehr Trails fahren anstatt Waldwege...     Vielleicht lerne ich ja noch andere Strecken kennen...  Cheers,  Andy


----------



## la bourde (24. Juli 2014)

Einfach geil


----------



## la bourde (25. Juli 2014)

So was brauchen wir für unsere nächste Ausflüge


----------



## slayerrider (26. Juli 2014)

la bourde schrieb:


> Einfach geil


Hammer!


----------



## la bourde (29. Juli 2014)

BMX ... hab seit lange kein Video mehr gepostet

Achtung ! Ein Grund mehr, kein MTB mehr zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 143609 (4. August 2014)

Hey Leute. War bisher nur einmal mit euch unterwegs, und ich war ziemlich schnell ziemlich platt. Ich hätt' bald mal wieder Lust, mit euch mitzukommen. Ich war sogar extra die ganze Zeit am trainieren, damit mir nicht wieder so schnell die Puste ausgeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecke32 (5. August 2014)

@Coy
wann fährst du den meistens? Ich fahre oft auch mal unter der Woche, dann aber maximal 1,5 Stunden, gegen 15:30 Uhr direkt nach der Arbeit. Hauptstrecke ist Panzertrail in verschiedenen Varianten.
Gruss


----------



## SabWufer (5. August 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich fahr auch des Öfteren den Rucksacktrail. Meistens Feierabend ab 18:30. Bin schon von paar verschiedenen Leuten zufällig begleitet worden oder bergauf in die Schranken gewiesen worden. Bin jetzt mal 3-4 Wochen net gefahren, und schon liegen Bäume quer und Absperrband nicht mehr parallel sondern mitten durch die Strecke. Weiß jemand was da los ist? Machen die den Trail platt?
Viele Grüße


----------



## slayerrider (6. August 2014)

SabWufer schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich fahr auch des Öfteren den Rucksacktrail. Meistens Feierabend ab 18:30. Bin schon von paar verschiedenen Leuten zufällig begleitet worden oder bergauf in die Schranken gewiesen worden. Bin jetzt mal 3-4 Wochen net gefahren, und schon liegen Bäume quer und Absperrband nicht mehr parallel sondern mitten durch die Strecke. Weiß jemand was da los ist? Machen die den Trail platt?
> Viele Grüße


Ich würde mal annehmen, dass da jemand der Trail nicht passt. Denn da scheint ja absichtlich der Trail unpassierbar gemacht worden sein. Da alles illegal ist und so viele Leute dort gefahren sind, war das ja nicht anders zu erwarten...


----------



## la bourde (8. August 2014)

BAM !


----------



## la bourde (9. August 2014)

Morgen wir fahren nach Herrenberg mit der Bahn um 14:30.
Dort fahren wir den HW5 und fahren nach Hause wieder mit der S1.
Treffpunkt ist Böblingen Bahnhof um 14:15


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (9. August 2014)

HW5 am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (9. August 2014)

Ja, wir wollen unseren Kurventechnik verbessern


----------



## ecke32 (9. August 2014)

Mal sehen ob ich Morgen so viel Zeit Habe den HW5 mitzufahren. 
Fahrt ihr nur HW5, oder noch andere Wege im Schönbuch?


----------



## derwaaal (10. August 2014)

was ist denn HW5?


----------



## toddy (10. August 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> was ist denn HW5?



Das Pendant zur A81 für Biker!


----------



## slayerrider (13. August 2014)

la bourde schrieb:


> BAM !


Die Strecke ist der Hammer, da hätte ich jetzt auch Lust drauf...



derwaaal schrieb:


> was ist denn HW5?


HW5= Höhenweg5 ein Weg entlang des Schönbuchsüdrandes


----------



## wolf13 (20. August 2014)

Sers Leute suche Fahrer für Clip dreh an verschiedenen Spots Raum Stuttgart oder Park. 
Würde mich auf antworten freuen.

Cheers wolf13


----------



## Metaball (21. August 2014)

Hallo leute,
mir ist gestern leider aufgefallen, dass mein Dämpfer oben am pro pedal Schalter ziemlich viel Öl verloren hat, das pro pedal nicht mehr tut und der Dämpfer ungedämpft ausfedert (was ohne Öl ja irgenwie auch klar ist). Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen was ich tun soll, zu toxo schicken und reparieren lassen? oder lieber nen gebrauchten kaufen und hoffen, dass der länger lebt? Falls jemand zufällig was hat: suche einen in einbaulänge 200/51 oder 200/57 (hab gehört das meta 55 gibt mit nem 57er mehr federweg, ist aber kaum bemerkbar aber passt trotzdem). 
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## slayerrider (23. August 2014)

Metaball schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> mir ist gestern leider aufgefallen, dass mein Dämpfer oben am pro pedal Schalter ziemlich viel Öl verloren hat, das pro pedal nicht mehr tut und der Dämpfer ungedämpft ausfedert (was ohne Öl ja irgenwie auch klar ist). Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen was ich tun soll, zu toxo schicken und reparieren lassen? oder lieber nen gebrauchten kaufen und hoffen, dass der länger lebt? Falls jemand zufällig was hat: suche einen in einbaulänge 200/51 oder 200/57 (hab gehört das meta 55 gibt mit nem 57er mehr federweg, ist aber kaum bemerkbar aber passt trotzdem).
> Vielen Dank im Voraus


Ich würde mal bei Toxo anfragen, wie viel der Service kostet und dann entscheiden. Für ca. 100€-150€ bekommst du wahrscheinlich einen gebrauchten, aber der braucht dann vlt. auch irgendwann einen Service... D.h. wenn der Service nicht so teuer ist, dann würde ich den einfach machen lassen.


----------



## la bourde (27. August 2014)

Mano ... so krass wie immer


----------



## slayerrider (30. August 2014)

la bourde schrieb:


> Mano ... so krass wie immer


Uhhhh, huck it to flat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (30. August 2014)

Ein bisschen motivation:





Geiles Trail:


----------



## la bourde (4. September 2014)




----------



## la bourde (6. September 2014)

Morgen wird's spannend !
Gwin kommt mit so einer Geschwindigkeit im Steinfeld ... Er kann nicht mal seine Linie halten.
Hill ist sehr kurz auf dem Sprung, Troy und Bruni springen besser und bleiben noch sauber, Thirion ist sehr aggressiv und Danny Hart immer so wild ("Stay on your bike Danny !"). 
Aber Ratboy ... mano wie sauber ist er gewesen !!!! So locker ! Unglaublich !

Und Sam Dale ... die Felge hat awa gehabt !


----------



## la bourde (8. September 2014)

> *Ratboy*: I didn't want to brake for that jump
> *Greg Minnaar*: I noticed
> *Josh*: Did you brake?
> *Greg* : I had a puncture
> *Josh*: aw ... wank


----------



## la bourde (11. September 2014)

I believe I can fly


----------



## slayerrider (11. September 2014)

la bourde schrieb:


> I believe I can fly


Was für ein Fail!


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2014)




----------



## andys2000 (13. September 2014)

Hallo Leute. Ich wohne seit Mai in Böblingen und hätte Lust, mal mit euch mitzufahren da ich oft selber im Wald hinter der Therme fahre und noch nicht den richtigen Singletrail gefunden habe . Trefft Ihr euch noch zu dieser Jahreszeit?
Gruß Andy


----------



## la bourde (13. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kleine Abendsrunde ...
Dienstag und Donnerstag geht es mit fahren richtig los: mega ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (14. September 2014)

Heute war ganz OK.

Morgen sollen wir langsam mit Fahrrad fahren anfangen ...


----------



## derwaaal (15. September 2014)

Wo bistn da?
Nach den ersten Bildern hätte ich auf Puerto Naos getippt, aber der zweite Betrag passt net so ganz dazu ...


----------



## mest1 (15. September 2014)

Sieht auf jedenfall besser aus als bei uns 
Ich hoffe ihr habt Spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## la bourde (15. September 2014)

Heute sind wir unsere erste Tour gefahren: "La savane"
Ganz schön heiss und trocken ...
Einige Bilder aus der GoPro:
             
Aber erst morgen geht es richtig los ...


----------



## mest1 (15. September 2014)

@la bourde   Sieht auf jedenfall schon jetzt nach Spaß aus.
Sag mal welches Rad hast du jetzt eigentlich mit genommen ?

Gruß Ümüz


----------



## andys2000 (16. September 2014)

Hatt heut einer bei dem tollen Wetter bock ne Runde zu biken? Gruß andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delta7 (16. September 2014)

.


----------



## la bourde (16. September 2014)

Es war MEGA spaßig heute !
  
Die Stufen sind manchmal ziemlich krass:


----------



## la bourde (21. September 2014)

Heute waren wir auf Forestia und Tektek unterwegs.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. September 2014)

Bei la bourde sieht es richtig nach spass aus 

Wir waren am We in Trippstadt.

Kurzes Video:

3er Drop von mir


----------



## slayerrider (26. September 2014)

Nett!


----------



## la bourde (4. Oktober 2014)

Mein lieblingsthema:

Deutsche Musik


----------



## la bourde (6. Oktober 2014)

Mega geil:


----------



## la bourde (18. Oktober 2014)

BOOM !


----------



## la bourde (18. Oktober 2014)

*Nee .... oder ???*
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/10/18/baden-wuerttemberg-landtag-lehnt-petition-2-meter-regel-ab/

Sollen wir eine Street Session in Stuttgart oder Böblingen organisieren ?


----------



## la bourde (20. Oktober 2014)

Langsam glaube ich dass ich nach Whistler muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. Oktober 2014)

Klar musst Du nach Whistler, dass Dir das noch nicht klar war .... 

Hier mal eine ganz andere Reiseempfehlung, die besten Orte in den USA die geile Trails und gute Brauereien haben:
http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-trails/10-beer-towns-with-a-mountain-biking-problem/

die sollte man mal abklappern....Ashville und Santa Fe kenne ich schon. Jetzt fehlen nur noch 8 

CU


----------



## derwaaal (21. Oktober 2014)

geil!
Besser als jeder Bikepark!
Aber manche Hühnerleiter an denen die auch nur vorbeigefahren sind, sehen schon ... naja ... zumindest abenteuerlich aus!


----------



## la bourde (23. Oktober 2014)

Ist uns noch nicht passiert 
Enduro oder Freeride schon ? 

Warum ich Bikepark nicht mag ...


----------



## la bourde (1. November 2014)

Einfach cool zu sehen, wie einige Riders besser werden.
John Langlois (grünes T-Shirt) hat vor 4 bis 5 Jahren Trial angefangen (nachdem ich Moderator auf espacetrial.com geworden bin) 
Auf dem Forum hat man schnell gemerkt, dass er ziemlich talentiert war.
Mittlerweile ist er richtig gut geworden !


----------



## la bourde (3. November 2014)

Ich werde diese Woche bei probikeshop was bestellen. Moechte jemand was ?


----------



## la bourde (3. November 2014)

Oh jeeeee... 
Ich glaub ich muss wieder street/trial fahren, aber mit Bremsen.


----------



## la bourde (3. November 2014)

Ich mag wie Danny M. mit der Go Pro gut umgehen kann


----------



## la bourde (14. November 2014)

Oh je ...





Aber was soll das ...




OMFG !!!


----------



## la bourde (20. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr.tobi87 (23. November 2014)

Hallo, 

ich bin vor einiger Zeit nach Sindelfingen gezogen und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach ein paar enduro oder downhill Trails.

Bin selber schon ein paar mal im Wald hinter der Viehweide bzw. in der Nähe vom sindelfinger Turm unterwegs gewesen allerdings gibt es dort keine wirklichen Trails und hab die Lust recht schnell wieder verloren.

Regelmäßig sehe ich enduro Fahrer von Richtung schonaich bzw. Klinikum Böblingen kommend bzw. dort hinfahren. Habe mal 2 Canyon Fahrer gesehen der eine hat ne etwas unfreiwillige Stunteinlage beim Hofmeister/Breuningerland an der Kreuzung gemacht. Vielleicht erkennt sich jemand wieder. 

Habe mal was von einem Panzertrail gehört bzw. über Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Gerne könnte man sich auch mal treffen, wegen Job/Nachwuchs kann ich konditionsseitig dieses Jahr aber nicht mehr mithalten.


----------



## la bourde (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo jr.tobi87,

leider darf man nicht mehr auf die Panzertrails fahren.
Es gibt einige Leute hier, die auch DH fahren.
Aber vlt. kennst du die schon.




Dieser Vincent T. muss noch öfter gefilmt werden:


----------



## la bourde (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,


gegen den 17. Dezember werde ich bei ChainReaction Pedalen bestellen. Die sind Top für Street fahren (sehr flach, leicht, sehr breit und günstig ...)
Wenn ihr dort was bestellen möchtet, meldet euch, damit wir uns die Versandkosten sparen.


----------



## slayerrider (7. Dezember 2014)

la bourde schrieb:


> Dieser Vincent T. muss noch öfter gefilmt werden:


Hammer!


----------



## la bourde (10. Dezember 2014)

Ratboy MSA ...

Mehr hier


----------



## MaceWindu (17. Dezember 2014)

Hat jmd. connections zu einem Sandstrahlgerät?
Würde gerne paar Kleinteile blank machen (Kettenblätter Kurbelarme evtl Lagerschalen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (20. Dezember 2014)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ratboy MSA ...
> 
> Mehr hier



Das hier ist auch noch hammer:


----------



## cycle-lisa (21. Dezember 2014)

hi, für spontane.. morgen bzw. heute sonntag - fahren wir ab 13.00 ne gemütliche BIKETOUR - Crosser sidn auch erlaubt richtung Schönbuch. Ab Schönaich, Holzgerlingerstr.16, wer mit will...


----------



## SProdukt (7. Januar 2015)

neues video von mir und carol!!
viel spaß beim schauen.
freu mich über jedes feedback!!


----------



## la bourde (10. Januar 2015)

Das Video hat mir sehr gefallen. War auch überall zu sehen. Sein Fahrstil in Dirt ist echt schön, sehr smooth !


----------



## slayerrider (10. Januar 2015)

SProdukt schrieb:


> neues video von mir und carol!!
> viel spaß beim schauen.
> freu mich über jedes feedback!!


Sehr gut! Hat es ja sogar in den Film-Freitag geschafft!


----------



## la bourde (19. Januar 2015)

Oh Sch£% Markus !


----------



## la bourde (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen !


gestern Abend habe ich zufällig einen Gutschein von ChainReaction gefunden.
Er lag in einem Karton, den ich verwenden wollte, um einen Teil zu verschicken.
Krasse Geschichte, oder ?
Ne, das Beste kommt jetzt. *Der Gutschein tat* !!! Doch es ist möglich ein CRC Gutschein aufzulösen.

Irgendwie wäre es einen schönen Tag gewesen, aber nein...  heute hab ich wieder die Rolle meiner Carbocage kaputt gemacht 

Ach ja, und falls ihr ein Roadtrip nach Frankreich plant, schaut euch genau die Trails an...











Der Täter ist jetzt eine Monate lang im Knast !


PS:seid ihr schon ihr Fatbike gefahren ? Oder trainiert ihr alle so hart Enduro ?


----------



## HRPK (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich Pati 30 und Weiblich suche Leute zum nett Fahren.

ich wohne noch nicht lange in der nähe von BB (Gärtringen) hab mir im Herbst ein Radel gekauft und bissle gefahren....mal Bodensee, bissle Schluchsee und nun ist es Winter...und ich bekomm mich nicht motiviert :-( 
PS: bin im grunde genommen anfänger und suche nette Leute die mich mal mit nehmen würden....gibts da jemanden?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (1. Februar 2015)

HRPK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich Pati 30 und Weiblich suche Leute zum nett Fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

hab Dir ne Nachricht geschrieben


----------



## la bourde (3. Februar 2015)

Nico Quéré fährt ... enduro. Scheint ganz lustig zu sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (8. Februar 2015)

Es ist nicht Thirion, es ist nicht Métailler, sondern Faustin Figaret
Noch ein, der vor dem Absprung bremsen muss :/


----------



## la bourde (10. Februar 2015)

Alles brakeless.

Gute Idee !


----------



## derwaaal (10. Februar 2015)

Am Schluss hängt der Helm aber ganz schön im Gesicht! 
Kein Wunder wenn der Kinderkopf immer so gegen das Gesäß des Vaters bollert.


----------



## la bourde (15. Februar 2015)

Respekt fuer das Tyre grab ...

Was für eine Strecke


----------



## PE_ES (17. Februar 2015)

sholzner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab Dir ne Nachricht geschrieben


 
Sagt ihr mir Bescheid, wenn ihr mal zusammen fahren geht? Würde mich sehr gerne anschließen.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (17. Februar 2015)

PE_ES schrieb:


> Sagt ihr mir Bescheid, wenn ihr mal zusammen fahren geht? Würde mich sehr gerne anschließen.


Ja klar 
Ich sollte nächste Woche entweder mein neues Bike bekommen oder zumindest ist dann mal altes wieder zusammen gebaut. Können dann gerne ne Runde fahren.


----------



## la bourde (4. März 2015)

Fûr Slayerrider: http://gfycat.com/MadInferiorAtlasmoth

*@sholzner:* Ich nehme an, dass blau die neue Farbe ist, oder ?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. März 2015)

Ja, ist es


----------



## mest1 (6. März 2015)

Also ich werde mal in einer halben Stunde eine Runde drehen spontan, wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andys2000 (6. März 2015)

Am Sonntag soll ja auch gutes Wetter werden. Würde ne kleine Runde zum Bärensee machen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust mitzufahren.

gruß Andy


----------



## Matthias247 (12. März 2015)

Hmm Samstag fahr ich schon mit den Vaihingern. 

Hat jemand Bock morgen Abend n kleines Feierabendründchen zu fahren? Trails sind so supertrocken - muss man gerade ausnutzen.
Hätte gesagt so ab 17:00 - 17:15 an der Panzerkaserne, einmal Trail im Kreis und bis es dunkel ist sind wir wieder ungefähr wieder zurück.
Die Hälfte vom Trail kann man gerade sowieso nicht fahren.


----------



## la bourde (17. März 2015)

Hi !

da wir heute Abend drüber geredet haben:
AMA supercross in Indianapolis. 
Finale 250cm3 ab 2:12:30 und 450cm3 ab 2:48:30


----------



## la bourde (31. März 2015)




----------



## cafescup (4. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt schaue ich auch mal wieder vorbei. 
Ich ja cool, dass der Thread noch lebet 

Frohe Ostern und Kette rechts

Greetz
cafescup


----------



## la bourde (4. April 2015)

Hallo Cafescup,


gibt's Dir noch ? 
Wann sehen wir uns wieder auf nem Rad ?

Dir und den Anderen auch frohe Ostern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (4. April 2015)

Ich glaube er möchte überholen:


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2015)

schaut aus als würde er rückwärts treten


----------



## cafescup (4. April 2015)

@ la bourde

klar gibts mich noch 
ist schon witzig, in 2006 habe ich den Thread eröffnet. Und heute läuft er noch

Es wird Zeit, dass ich wieder mehr fahre und nicht nur auf der Stelle Kurse gebe 

Frohe Ostern allen

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## jr.tobi87 (4. April 2015)

Hat jemand von euch einen e.13 Innenlager Werkzeug zum ausleihen gegen zwei Bier


----------



## la bourde (6. April 2015)

Lourdes WC Preview


----------



## Matthias247 (7. April 2015)

Nana @cafescup jetzt übertreibst du aber. Es war 2008 und nicht 2006. Hab jetzt extra nachgeschaut 

Und mehr fahren sollten wir doch alle


----------



## la bourde (9. April 2015)




----------



## la bourde (10. April 2015)

Geeeeeeee!!!!
https://instagram.com/p/1Txiwzwmt_/

OMG:
https://instagram.com/p/1S2L-LEBJ3/


----------



## la bourde (11. April 2015)

http://www.zapiks.fr/butee-magazine.html


----------



## Matthias247 (15. April 2015)

Will jemand heute abend fahren? 18:15 Panzerkaserne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PE_ES (19. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir haben gestern auf den Panzertrails zwei Chip-Transponder an einem Anhänger gefunden. Bitte meldet euch, falls ihr wisst, wer den verloren hat.


----------



## Matthias247 (19. April 2015)

PE_ES schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben gestern auf den Panzertrails zwei Chip-Transponder an einem Anhänger gefunden. Bitte meldet euch, falls ihr wisst, wer den verloren hat.


Wenn die funktionieren wissen die Besitzer ja jetzt wo du wohnst


----------



## la bourde (21. April 2015)

Wir fahren am Mittwoch Abend.
Kleine Tour auf den Panzerntrails.
Jeder ist willkommen.
Treffpunkt:
*Mittwoch, 22. April 2015*
18:00

* Frech dax *
Poststraße 6, Böblingen


----------



## Matthias247 (22. April 2015)

Ja ich komm mit. Je nachdem wies zeitlich passt würd ich evtl. dann auch an der Kaserne zu euch stoßen. Denke mal ihr fahrt bei David vorbei nach oben und seit dann so 18:20 dort?


----------



## la bourde (22. April 2015)

Ja, ich denke um 18:20.


----------



## Matthias247 (23. April 2015)

Hi,
seit ihr gefahren? War zwischen 18:20 und 18:40 an der Panzerkaserne gestanden. Leider allein


----------



## la bourde (23. April 2015)

Hallo,

hm ... wir haben auf die lokale Strecke gewartet. Wir sind sie mehrere Mals gefahren. Ich denke ich war gegen 18:20 dort und wir sind bestimmt erst nach 19:00 weiter gefahren.  Wo hast Du genau gewartet ?
Wir haben eine Gruppe von 15 Leute oder so auch getroffen. Hast Du die gesehen ?


----------



## Matthias247 (23. April 2015)

Stand an der Straße bei Schönaich wo man dann entweder links in den Trail fährt oder geradeaus Richtung DH. Hab dort gewartet da ich nicht wusste ob ihr links oder geradeaus fahren wollt. Wahrscheinlich seit ihr dann kurz bevor ich kam (war ziemlich genau 18:20) schon weiter zur DH Strecke wo ich nich mehr geschaut hab. Bin dann um 18:40 weiter direkt auf den Trail. Hab auch keine große Gruppe gesehen. Tja, haben uns wohl knapp verpasst. Und du hast ja kein Handy


----------



## la bourde (14. Mai 2015)

Es sollte einfach hier stehen. Protektoren waren Pflicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (15. Mai 2015)

Echt gut:


----------



## *Bike-freak* (1. Juni 2015)

Hier mal 3 kurze Teaser von "Escape" !
Am 19.6 ist die Premiere gemeinsam mit dem Film "Unreal" in Schorndorf.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1648035608759624/


----------



## la bourde (8. Juli 2015)

Dieser Kerl ist unglaublich:
Nicolas Quéré


----------



## SProdukt (15. Juli 2015)

neustes video!! gefällt es euch?


----------



## toddy (17. Juli 2015)

Von der technischen Umsetzung ist das Video sehr gut!

Aber bei dem Fahrstiel wird mir wieder klar, warum wir so viele Gegner in BaWü haben!!!


----------



## mest1 (17. Juli 2015)

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das das einen Unterschied machen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr.tobi87 (10. August 2015)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo jr.tobi87,
> 
> leider darf man nicht mehr auf die Panzertrails fahren.



???


----------



## Benny_jump (10. September 2015)

HRPK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich Pati 30 und Weiblich suche Leute zum nett Fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## SProdukt (5. Oktober 2015)

Mal wieder ein neues Video!



Und güße aus Kanada!


----------



## Deleted 143609 (15. Oktober 2015)

Servus! Habe heute beim Bikes auf dem Amitrail eine Lampe gefunden. Wer mir (per PM oder E-Mail) sagen kann, was für eine, dem gebe ich sie gerne zurück.


----------



## C-Wheels (4. November 2015)

Moin,

gibt es eigentlich noch den MTB-Treff? Würde gerne wieder mitfahren.


----------



## la bourde (4. November 2015)

Yep wir fahren immer noch. Zwar unregelmäßiger aber immer noch mit voller Leidenschaft.


----------



## C-Wheels (4. November 2015)

Das ist schön zu hören. Gebt ihr hier Bescheid wenn's wieder losgeht? Wünsche Dir noch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand ne Ahnung ob es dieses Jahr wieder den Jubi Ride am 1. Advent gibt?
Ich hätte Lust zu kommen 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## la bourde (22. November 2015)

Ich schrede auch gern mit !!!


----------



## fruggi (28. November 2015)

Leider kann ich krankheitsbedingt dieses Jahr zum Jubi Ride nicht mit - vom RSV wird aber der ein oder andere mit von der Partie sein.
Grüße Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman_911 (3. Januar 2017)

Hi,
bin neu hier.
Auf der Suche nach Biker /-Gruppe für Abend- / und WE-Touren im Schönbuch aus dem Umkreis von 71083 Herrenberg /Kreis Böblingen.
Fahre CC-Trial und Tour.
Gibt es jemanden oder eine Gruppe hier der man sich anschließen könnte?

Gruß Roman


----------



## la bourde (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo Roman,


wir fahren immer noch regelmäßig, auch wenn wir auf diesem Forum mittlerweile nicht mehr so aktiv sind.
Wir sind nicht so die CC Fahrer. Wir fahren aber ab und zu Tour (Panzerkaserne z.B.). Manchmal auch den HW5 in Herrenberg.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Wochenende unterwegs sein, lass mich bitte wissen ob du Zeit hast.

Gruss,

La bourde


----------



## Roman_911 (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo La bourde,

danke für Deine Nachtricht. Ihr Fahrt dann meist DH? Der HW5 ist gut und bin ich auch schon gefahren. Panzerkaserne?
Fahre ein Hardtail und bin eher Einsteiger. 
Wie organisiert Ihr Euch? 
Dieses We kann ich nicht - sorry, klingt jetzt blöd.
Gruß Roman


----------



## fubac (15. April 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Leuten mit denen ich fahren kann.
Komme aus Sindelfingen und fahre gerne traillastige Touren (Enduro).
Habt ihr feste Termine oder Treffpunkte zu denen ich mal kommen kann 
um mich einer Ausfahrt anzuschließen?

Gruß

Timo


----------



## la bourde (15. April 2017)

Hallo Timo,


Feste Termine haben wir nicht wirklich. Wir fahren aber fast jedes Wochenende (nicht unbedingt Enduro).
Heute geht's nach Herrenberg, die Winding Trails.

Gruss,

La Bourde


----------



## Lumpi94 (14. Juli 2017)

Hey,
Wohne jetzt auch in böblingen und such entspannte Leute zum shredden von Flowigen Trails.
Besteht die Gruppe noch?

Gruß Lui


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. November 2017)

auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder ein Jubi Ride am 03.12.17
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren: 

alles weitere hier: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-sofa-jubiride-thread.495824/page-4#post-14912582


----------



## Christian37 (16. Juni 2018)

la bourde schrieb:


> Street fahren heute.
> Exel waere dabei, Slayerrider auch.


----------

